# et avec la tête ?



## aricosec (10 Décembre 2002)

je donne un théme et cinqs mots,il faut ecrire un texte y incluant ces cinq mots,et ayant un vague rapport avec le théme
poeme accepté  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





je commence dans le prochain,vous n'aurez qu'a le citer et effacer les quote,ainsi vous aurez vos outils présents





inutile de dire que au bout de 2 jours je choisirait arbitraitrement et partiallement... ouarrff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 le gagnant qui sera donc l'operateur suivant


plus d'infos contre chéque de 100 euro  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





votre    dévoué arico chang !


----------



## aricosec (10 Décembre 2002)

le théme : un mariage

les mots
ROSSIGNOL,CARREAU,LAPIN,VELO,GAZOIL


----------



## alèm (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr />* je donne un théme et cinqs mots,il faut ecrire un texte y incluant ces cinq mots,et ayant un vague rapport avec le théme
poeme accepté  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

ça me rappelle une expérience déja tentée  ailleurs


----------



## aricosec (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

ça me rappelle une expérience déja tentée  ailleurs












*<hr /></blockquote>

et qui marche trés bien avec peu de posteurs


----------



## barbarella (10 Décembre 2002)

Thème : Mariage

Rossignol, carreau, lapin,vélo, gazoil.

Samedi 19 heures,
Le téléphone sonnait,
Cétait Gilda ma soeur
Qui mdisait quelle smariait.

Saisie par lévènement,
Jen tombais sur lcarreau,
Cétait pas bien lmoment,
Je mangeais des poireaux.

Comment pour ce mariage
Allais-je mhabiller ?
Mon chapeau na plus dâge,
Mais fallait bien briller.

Dès le lundi matin,
Jmontais sur mon vélo
Me rendis à la ville,
Pour chercher mon butin.

Je vis dans une vitrine
Une jolie robe à fleurs,
Un blouson de feutrine
Et une veste de lapin.

Chargée de mes emplettes,
Gaie comme un rossignol,
Je repris mon vélo,
Qui sétait dégonflé.

Fallait donc faire du stop.
Jattendis 3, 4 heures
Comme jécoutais dla POP
Jai pas vu ltemps filer.

Un automobiliste
Aimable et disponible
Mdis jvous aurais bien prise,
Mais je nai plus dgazoil.


----------



## barbarella (10 Décembre 2002)

C'est une bonne idée de regrouper, Aricover


----------



## ApplePie (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />_ Thème : Mariage

Rossignol, carreau, lapin,vélo, gazoil.

Samedi 19 heures,
Le téléphone sonnait,
Cétait Gilda ma soeur
Qui mdisait quelle smariait.

Saisie par lévènement,
Jen tombais sur lcarreau,
Cétait pas bien lmoment,
Je mangeais des poireaux.

Comment pour ce mariage
Allais-je mhabiller ?
Mon chapeau na plus dâge,
Mais fallait bien briller.

Dès le lundi matin,
Jmontais sur mon vélo
Me rendis à la ville,
Pour chercher mon butin.

Je vis dans une vitrine
Une jolie robe à fleurs,
Un blouson de feutrine
Et une veste de lapin.

Chargée de mes emplettes,
Gaie comme un rossignol,
Je repris mon vélo,
Qui sétait dégonflé.

Fallait donc faire du stop.
Jattendis 3, 4 heures
Comme jécoutais dla POP
Jai pas vu ltemps filer.

Un automobiliste
Aimable et disponible
Mdis jvous aurais bien prise,
Mais je nai plus dgazoil.





_<hr /></blockquote>
avec une soeur comme cela, on se demande comment elle a fait pour se marier, sûrement pas des jumelles !!!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2002)

Une lueur à travers le *carreau*
Et sur le sol perçait la nuit obscure
Un *rossignol* joua dans la serrure
De l'appentis du garage à *vélos*

Je m'en irai comme un voleur, sans doute
Sans l'ombre d'un sur mon amour, ni sur
Le tien. Je pars ce soir, ô ma morsure
Et c'est vers toi que me conduit la route.

Je pédalais comme un fou. Dans la rue,
Je frôlais les voitures dont les *gasoils*
S'irisaient sous mon phare. Et les étoiles
Faisaient briller de feux l'asphalte nue.

Le souffle court, j'étais près de chez toi
Je vis ton ombre au rideau et je sus
Que je ne te quitterais jamais plus
Que j'en mourrais puisque je t'aime trop

Nous voyagerons en *lapin* s'il faut
Cachés tous deux dans une cale obscure
Ou dans un train filant à vive allure
Vers de ces horizons lointains plus beaux

J'aurai ta main et la mienne enlacées
J'aurais cet anneau glissé à ton doigt
J'aurais tout ce dont si près de chez toi
Je rêve seul assis sur le pavé.

Je vois ton ombre au rideau et je sais
Qu'un jour au l'autre j'en mourrai
Je meurs déjà de t'avoir trop aimée
Belle ombre bleue sous une pluie d'été.

[Note 1 : le second vers de la dernière strophe est volontairement un octosyllabe. Tout le reste est involontaire.]

[Note 2 : aricosec, je ne te remercie pas pour "lapin" !]


----------



## ApplePie (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr />_ Une lueur à travers le *carreau*
...
Je pédalais comme un fou. ...
Je vis ton ombre au rideau et je sus_<hr /></blockquote>
*je crois que cela prend un e et pas un s !!!*


----------



## nato kino (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr />*
[Note 2 : aricosec, je ne te remercie pas pour "lapin" !]   *<hr /></blockquote>

Le Doc serait-il lui aussi un membre des Bratisla Boys ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On a le pompon sensible ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_stach stach...!!_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Décembre 2002)

Je prend mon vélo et file
Vers ton rendez-vous habile
Je vois d'ici mille étoiles
Mais respire le gasoil


Dans un instant je serai tien
Nous fairons l'amour comme des lapins
Tu me laissera sur le carreau
Et tu en fera tout un numéro

Je ne suis pour toi qu'un guignol
Laissé là comme une marionette
Je t'aime pourtant mon rossignol
Même si tu parles comme une pipelette


----------



## barbarella (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
je crois que cela prend un e et pas un s !!!
*<hr /></blockquote>

ça dépend, si on condère que ça fait suer de savoir, peut-être


----------



## ApplePie (10 Décembre 2002)

enterrement d'une vie de célibataire
que vont devenir, en somme
les *allers m*es venus si chers
vers le site siglé à la pomme

entre MacG et MacGplus
dernier cri et *rossignol*
je ne choisirai plus
içi kerosène et là *gasoil*

Mon iPod restera sur le *carreau*
le TBook ne sera, lui, désormais
plus qu'un accessoire idiot
c'était pourtant lui que j'aimais

amour passion vénérable
comme celui du *lapin* désirable
de l'alice de lewis caroll
et son peuple de joyeux trolls

je m'élance vers cette nouvelle vie
sans retard mais une sourde envie
de ne pas ressembler trop tôt
à l'écolo qui range son *vélo*

_c'est bon le délire... poétique_


----------



## barbarella (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* enterrement d'une vie de célibataire
que vont devenir, en somme
les allers mais venus si chers
vers le site siglé à la pomme

entre MacG et MacGplus
dernier cri et rossignol
je ne choisirai plus
içi kerosène et là gasoil

Mon iPod restera sur le carreau
le TBook ne sera, lui, désormais
plus qu'un accessoire idiot
c'était pourtant lui que j'aimais

amour passion vénérable
comme celui du lapin désirable
de l'alice de lewis caroll
et son peuple de joyeux trolls

je m'élance vers cette nouvelle vie
sans retard mais une sourde envie
de ne pas ressembler trop tôt
à l'écolo qui range son vélo

c'est bon le délire... poétique

*<hr /></blockquote>

Eh, Arico, tu fais des adeptes


----------



## ApplePie (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

Eh, Arico, tu fais des adeptes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>
ouais, les miens de arico sont entrain de tremper pour le plat de demain soir (p'tit cassoulet breton, ca vous tente ??) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_le délire continue_


----------



## barbarella (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
ouais, les miens de arico sont entrain de tremper pour le plat de demain soir (p'tit cassoulet breton, ca vous tente ??) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






le délire continue *<hr /></blockquote>

Si tu les laisses tremper trop longtemps ils vont être tout ridés


----------



## ApplePie (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

Si tu les laisses tremper trop longtemps ils vont être tout ridés  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>
tu as l'air de t'y connaitre en lingot !!


----------



## barbarella (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
tu as l'air de t'y connaitre en lingot !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

Vantard


----------



## ApplePie (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

Vantard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
ah, là tu me déçois ; on ne fixe un prix que lorsque l'on a vu la marchandise !!


----------



## barbarella (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
ah, là tu me déçois ; on ne fixe un prix que lorsque l'on a vu la marchandise !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














*<hr /></blockquote>

ah ben oui je vois


----------



## ApplePie (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

ah ben oui je vois 





*<hr /></blockquote>
oui, t'as encore rien vu, à ce que je vois...


----------



## barbarella (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
oui, t'as encore rien vu, à ce que je vois...   *<hr /></blockquote>

Je n'ose même pas songer que tu vas oser, sinon je vais me reposer avant le 10 000 ème du sieur Alèm


----------



## barbarella (10 Décembre 2002)

Et Aricosec, faut penser à lui


----------



## ApplePie (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

Je n'ose même pas songer que tu vas oser, sinon je vais me reposer avant le 10 000 ème du sieur Alèm  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
songe... reposer... tu es déjà en plein sommeil !
dormez.... dormez je le veux. votre tête est lourde, vous ne sentez plus votre corps... vous vous abandonnez...
au fait, je met le réveil à quelle heure ??


----------



## ApplePie (10 Décembre 2002)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Et Aricosec, faut penser à lui
> 
> 
> 
> ...


j'arrête pas de penser à lui, son image me hante... cela tourne à l'obsession... arico, arico, arico, arico au quatrième arico il sera exactement...


----------



## Luc G (10 Décembre 2002)

Aricosec m'a laissé coi sur le carreau,
Pour bien marier ces mots, tu parles d'un turbin
C'est le mariage de la carpe et du lapin,
Il a, ma parole, dans la tête un petit vélo.

En fait de marée noire, un vide sidéral,
Sur la page blanche, pas le moindre gazoil

Et mon dictionnaire n'est qu'un vieux rossignol
Ne pas compter sur lui pour chanter Figaro
J'ai beau le feuilleter, nettoyer mes carreaux
Pour dire autant de blanc, il faudrait un Gogol

Pas la moindre carpe et pas le moindre lapin,
Sortis de mon chapeau. Je vais marier Fanny
Si j'ai pas les boules,  je suis déjà marri.
C'est pas sur ce coup là que je viendrai rupin


----------



## aricosec (10 Décembre 2002)

un vrai salon,ya plus qu'a installer les casques et les bigoudis,mesdames papotent,enfin ,faut avouer qu"elles ont fait leurs devoirs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tien BEBERT n'est pas encore passé,c'est pourtant un adepte,toujours en retard lui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour  DOCEVIL,je m'excuse pour la  prochaine fois je mettrai un lievre ?  ..........gaspp ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














ben alors  tanplan ?


----------



## Luc G (10 Décembre 2002)

Aricosec, J'en suis resté sur le carreau
Marier ces mots, tu parles d'un turbin,
Autant vouloir marier la carpe et le lapin
Aurais-tu dans la tête un petit vélo ?

Sur la page blanche, un vide sidéral
En fait de marée noire, pas le moindre gazoil
Pour écluser ce blanc, il faudrait un Gogol
Et mon dictionnaire n'est qu'un vieux rossignol

J'ai beau le feuilleter, nettoyer mes carreaux
De son chapeau ne sort pas le moindre lapin
Muet comme une carpe, il me pose un lapin
Sur cet Aricosec, je vais crier Haro


----------



## Luc G (10 Décembre 2002)

C'est encore un coup d'explorer : il m'a jeté juste quand j'envoyais la première version. Croyant qu'elle était perdue pour la postérité, j'en ai pondu une autre sans même vérifier, si sur son petit vélo, elle n'était arrivée.


----------



## melaure (10 Décembre 2002)

Lapin ???


----------



## ApplePie (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr />*





Lapin ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*<hr /></blockquote>
attention au flash de ton compact !!


----------



## bebert (10 Décembre 2002)

le thème : un mariage

les mots
ROSSIGNOL,CARREAU,LAPIN,VELO,GASOIL

Un jour un rossignol
s'écrasa sur mon carreau
J'arrêtais ma bagnole
Pour ramasser l'oiseau

Je repris le volant
Pour aller au mariage
De mon cousin Roland
Le pauvre a du courage

Et plus tard sur la route
J'écrasais un lapin
Ce nétait plus quune croûte
Collée sur le chemin

Juste avant darriver
Jécrasai un vélo
Cétait monsieur lcuré
Il est parti là-haut

Nayant plus de gasoil
Je suis rentré à pied
La mariée était pale
Le mariage annulé


----------



## aricosec (10 Décembre 2002)

les possibles conccurents ont encore une bonne journée avant le verdict,par honneteté je vous prévient que le jugement c'est comme pour le patin,si je n'ai pas ma gourde de vodka smirnoff,il y aura des désillusions,attention aux glissades,aucune réclamation ne sera admise,et comme je n'ouvre pas moi meme  mon courrier postal , HEIN ! les lettres piégées je m'en tape le coquillard


----------



## ApplePie (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr />* les possibles conccurents ont encore une bonne journée avant le verdict,par honneteté je vous prévient que le jugement c'est comme pour le patin,si je n'ai pas ma gourde de vodka smirnoff,il y aura des désillusions,attention aux glissades,aucune réclamation ne sera admise,et comme je n'ouvre pas moi meme  mon courrier postal , HEIN ! les lettres piégées je m'en tape le coquillard  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













*<hr /></blockquote>
t'inquiète, on saura te trouver à drancy... des arico balladeurs et capés, ca court pas les rues


----------



## nato kino (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr />*
ben alors  tanplan ?   *<hr /></blockquote>

Bah quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr />
votre    dévoué arico chang !










 [/b]<hr /></blockquote>

Carab est Chang Kwaï Chang *...*





T'es de la famille,et, je le savais pas


----------



## Luc G (11 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
t'inquiète, on saura te trouver à drancy... des arico balladeurs et capés, ca court pas les rues  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














*<hr /></blockquote>

Tu veux mettre une trempée au Aricosec ?
T'as un cassoulet à préparer ?


----------



## nato kino (11 Décembre 2002)

Pourquoi une "trempée" ? Une mouillette suffira...!!


----------



## aricosec (11 Décembre 2002)

toujours taper sur le pauv 'monde,maiq APLEPIE fait gaffe,j'ai un gros toutou dans mon jardin,ça mord ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et TANPLAN qui fait comme son mentor ALEM !courrant aprés les scores,ne met plus qu'un mot par post,il fut un temps ou il était plus prolixe,enfin avec ses cinq étoiles hein !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et LUG qui approuve,misére  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




missi  SCARABEE ping sera trés  content de lire message pékinois
mmfppfppmppmmpppppfmp fpmmmm fmpfmf ,mmm fmpfmf ppmmfffmp fmpmppfmm fmpppfpppmfmfmm
pfpfmfmmmpfffmp pfmppffmfpff fpmppfmfmfmfmpppff fmmfmfpff pmfmpp ppmépmpppfpppmfm
mmmfmf pmfmffmppfmf mpmmpp pffmmmppmmppfmm mmpmffmppppp mpfppfpffppmémppfmm
mffpmf mpfmmmfmffmp fmmmmmfpmppfmffpff pfmémpmmmmpmfmpppff

mmf'mppfmmfmp ppmmmmmffpppfmpmpppppmmmpppfmp fmfpppmpp pffppffmfmpp mmm mmmfmfmmpmppfmm
pfpfmfmff fmpppffmfpffpppmpp fmpppffmfpmmppffmfpfffmm pmmfmffmmpfpfmf'mmm pmf'mmmfmfmmpmpp
mppppp fmmppfppmppmmppfmm fmfpppmpp fmmppfpfffmpmpp mpmmpp pfmémpmmmmpmfppf
fmpfmf fpmmmm mppppp mmfmfpmffmpppff ppmppfppp pfm'fmpmfffmp mpfpffépffppffmp

mfmpmffmfpfmpfmfmm  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




votre dévoué  li de  vin


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Décembre 2002)

euh, si c'est pour endormir un enfant en 30 sec je vous propose ca:

C'est l'histoire d'un LAPIN qui se rendait à son mariage en VELO, et tout à coup il tombe en panne. Il décide d'aller taper au CARREAU du ROSSIGNOL pour voir si celui ci pouvait l'aider. Le ROSSIGNOL très gentiment lui donna du GAZOIL et le LAPIN repartit tout joyeux sur son VELO. Il arriva a l'heure a l'église et pu se marier avec sa fiancée et ils eurent beaucoup de petits lapins...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr />* 

missi  SCARABEE ping sera trés  content de lire message pékinois
mmfppfppmppmmpppppfmp fpmmmm fmpfmf ,mmm fmpfmf ppmmfffmp fmpmppfmm fmpppfpppmfmfmm
pfpfmfmmmpfffmp pfmppffmfpff fpmppfmfmfmfmpppff fmmfmfpff pmfmpp ppmépmpppfpppmfm
mmmfmf pmfmffmppfmf mpmmpp pffmmmppmmppfmm mmpmffmppppp mpfppfpffppmémppfmm
mffpmf mpfmmmfmffmp fmmmmmfpmppfmffpff pfmémpmmmmpmfmpppff

mmf'mppfmmfmp ppmmmmmffpppfmpmpppppmmmpppfmp fmfpppmpp pffppffmfmpp mmm mmmfmfmmpmppfmm
pfpfmfmff fmpppffmfpffpppmpp fmpppffmfpmmppffmfpfffmm pmmfmffmmpfpfmf'mmm pmf'mmmfmfmmpmpp
mppppp fmmppfppmppmmppfmm fmfpppmpp fmmppfpfffmpmpp mpmmpp pfmémpmmmmpmfppf
fmpfmf fpmmmm mppppp mmfmfpmffmpppff ppmppfppp pfm'fmpmfffmp mpfpffépffppffmp

mfmpmffmfpfmpfmfmm  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





votre dévoué  li de  vin







*<hr /></blockquote>






 wa...tchi  !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (air enrhubé)

mmfppfppmppmmpppppfmp fpmmmm fmpfmf ,mmm fmpfmf ppmmfffmp fmpmppfmm fmpppfpppmfmfmm
pfpfmfmmmpfffmp pfmppffmfpff fpmppfmfmfmfmpppff fmmfmfpff pmfmpp ppmépmpppfpppmfm
mmmfmf pmfmffmppfmf mpmmpp pffmmmppmmppfmm mmpmffmppppp mpfppfpffppmémppfmm
mffpmf mpfmmmfmffmp fmmmmmfpmppfmffpff pfmémpmmmmpmfmpppff

mmf'mppfmmfmp ppmmmmmffpppfmpmpppppmmmpppfmp fmfpppmpp pffppffmfmpp mmm mmmfmfmmpmppfmm
pfpfmfmff fmpppffmfpffpppmpp fmpppffmfpmmppffmfpfffmm pmmfmffmmpfpfmf'mmm pmf'mmmfmfmmpmpp
mppppp fmmppfppmppmmppfmm fmfpppmpp fmmppfpfffmpmpp mpmmpp pfmémpmmmmpmfppf
fmpfmf fpmmmm mppppp mmfmfpmffmpppff ppmppfppp pfm'fmpmfffmp mpfpffépffppffmp

mfmpmffmfpfmpfmfmm  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 ça me dit qq chose ce genre de dialogue !?


----------



## aricosec (11 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 






 ça me dit qq chose ce genre de dialogue !?








*<hr /></blockquote>

je vois que tu n'a pas ton traducteur sous la main,demande une licence a THEBIG ou ALEM ce sont je crois les promoteurs de ce patois pitorresque


ni chung  li  !  ou presque


----------



## aricosec (11 Décembre 2002)

en fait je ramasse les copies ce soir,car je n'aurai  peut etre pas le temps ,pendant vingt quatre heures
nous avons donc comme participants
dans l'ordre des post
BARBARELLA, DOCEVIL, AMAROK II, APPLEPIE, LUCG, BEBERT, GLOBALCUT.

ne pouvant me permettre de juger tant de talent,et malgré la douce surprise ecologique D'AMAROK II et son velo au gazoil,je me suis decider a mettre vos noms dans un chapeau,le   tirage a designer 
ra ! ra ! ra ! ra ! c'est long hein les roulements de tambour ,ra ! ra ra ! ra !

LUCG !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















a   toi donc de nous faire souffrir,je crois que deux jours de délai c'est bien,mais c'est toi le patron  !


----------



## Luc G (11 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr />* ne pouvant me permettre de juger tant de talent,et malgré la douce surprise ecologique D'AMAROK II et son velo au gazoil,je me suis decider a mettre vos noms dans un chapeau,le   tirage a designer 
ra ! ra ! ra ! ra ! c'est long hein les roulements de tambour ,ra ! ra ra ! ra !

LUCG !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















a   toi donc de nous faire souffrir,je crois que deux jours de délai c'est bien,mais c'est toi le patron  !
*<hr /></blockquote>

Très flatté d'avoir été choisi par le hasard, enfin un prix qui ne doit rien au copinage et aux arrangements en sous-main  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







À part ça j'essaye de m'y coller demain matin e bonne heure, enfin tout à l'heure. Mais pour l'heure, c'est plus vraiment l'heure. Et donc à tout à l'heure


----------



## ApplePie (11 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* 

Tu veux mettre une trempée au Aricosec ?
T'as un cassoulet à préparer ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>
après ce qu'il va prendre, ce n'est pas une trempée, mais une purée d'arico que je vais vous servir


----------



## Luc G (11 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr />* 
LUCG !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















a   toi donc de nous faire souffrir,je crois que deux jours de délai c'est bien,mais c'est toi le patron  !

*<hr /></blockquote>

Suivant la requête de Aricosec, je m'y colle.

(Et je remercie encore le hasard de m'avoir accordé ses suffrages sans compter, bien sûr, les professionnels de la profession (laquelle, d'ailleurs ?), ma marchande de journaux, le chat de la voisine et, et , et ... Excusez-moi, c'est l'émotion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Bon : AMIRAL, COCHON, EXPLOSION, FLEURETTE, TOURNEVIS.

Thème : Sale temps (pas beau, quoi !)

En prose ou en vers

Si certains ont plus l'âme prosaïque, je suggère comme cadre, ce n'est pas obligatoire :
- résumé d'un bouquin (quatrième de couverture)
- article de dictionnaire ou d'encyclopédie (pas l'universalis !!!).

Relevé des copies : vendredi vers 14h


----------



## nato kino (12 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr />*
et TANPLAN qui fait comme son mentor ALEM !courrant aprés les scores,ne met plus qu'un mot par post,il fut un temps ou il était plus projavascript:void(0)lixe,enfin avec ses cinq étoiles hein !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<hr /></blockquote>

Je ne tiens pas à être la victime de ton prochain tirage au sort...
Je préfère les souris de Garcimore au lapin du chapeau !!


----------



## aricosec (12 Décembre 2002)

les enfants au lit ,carré rose  !

théme  : sale temps

AMIRAL,COCHON,EXPLOSION,FLEURETTE,TOURNEVIS


c'était comme un jour de tempête
et qu'un bateau est sur les flots
quand L'AMIRAL perd la tête
en fait quand il a les copeaux

moi bien installé dans la soute
a dolorés conte FLEURETTE
en  lui caressant la zouzoute
et grommelant comme une bête

la pluie qui tombe sur le pont
claquant sans arret sur les planches
couvre le bruit de vrai COCHON
que fait la fille qui se dehanche

soudain ont entend L'EXPLOSION
ont vient de cogner un rocher
notre pilote est un peut con
notre bateau il a planté

il faudra mieux qu'un TOURNEVIS
si jamais il veut réparer
en attendant la coque glisse
ya pas de doute ont va sombrer

j'aurai fait mieux d'rester au port
mais ma gonzesse voulait voguer
ben je crois que là elle avait tort
car elle pas pu prendre son pied


----------



## barbarella (12 Décembre 2002)

théme  : sale temps

AMIRAL,COCHON,EXPLOSION,FLEURETTE,TOURNEVIS


Ce jour là, il faisait un temps de cochon. Et chacun le sait, quand il fait un sale temps, il ne fait pas beau.

L'Amiral avait beau faire, son bateau tournait en rond. Les vagues l'assaillaient en produisant une telle écume qu'on aurait dit de la crème fleurette.Quelque peu paniqué notre homme sortit un tournevis de sa poche et essaya de démonter le moteur trop lourd pour cette légère embarcation. Les vagues venaient sans cesse et le retardaient dans sa tâche. Le vent hurlait, les éclairs déchiraient le ciel, des trombes d'eau s'abattaient sur lui le faisant suffoquer.
Il comprit alors que sa dernière heure avait sonné. Désespéré, vaincu, il s'empara du briquet que sa femme lui avait offert pour leur dernier anniversaire de mariage. Il retira le bouchon du réservoir à essence, actionna le briquet, une flamme énorme jaillit, emportant tout dans une énorme explosion.


----------



## bebert (13 Décembre 2002)

C'était très rigolo !


----------



## barbarella (13 Décembre 2002)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> * C'était très rigolo !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah bon ! tu trouves


----------



## barbarella (13 Décembre 2002)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> * C'était très rigolo !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et puis ça fais du bien de se dire, qu'il y en a pour qui c'est pire que pour soit


----------



## barbarella (13 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

Et puis ça fais du bien de se dire, qu'il y en a pour qui c'est pire que pour soit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

Je sais c'est pas bien mais ça permet de relativiser


----------



## bebert (13 Décembre 2002)

thème : sale temps

AMIRAL,COCHON,EXPLOSION,FLEURETTE,TOURNEVIS

A bord du vaisseau *amiral*
Monsieur Spook calculait le temps
Que mettrait le vaisseau spatial
Pour arriver sans accident

Soudain une *explosion* bizarre
Fit sarrêter une *fleurette*
Entre le matelot Bi-Jar
Et la capitaine KroChett

Le grand vaisseau avait glissé
Sur un nuage de distorsion
Le matelot fut lacéré
Par le crochet de sa passion

Monsieur ScochT prit son *tournevis*
Pour réparer tous les dégâts
Causé par tant de maléfice
Sûrement un coup de Rha-Gna-Gna

Lennemi juré de la KroChett
Avait prévu un mauvais temps
Le matelot faisait trempette
Dans une belle marre de sang

Tel un *cochon* le matelot
Fut étripé, saucissonné
La KroChett tomba en sanglot
Jurant bientôt de le venger.


----------



## Luc G (13 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />*  Désespéré, vaincu, il s'empara du briquet que sa femme lui avait offert pour leur dernier anniversaire de mariage. Il retira le bouchon du réservoir à essence, actionna le briquet, une flamme énorme jaillit, emportant tout dans une énorme explosion.
*<hr /></blockquote>

La douceur de la gent féminine, Barbarella ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ne parlons pas de Bébert qui fait dans le Gore.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Y a que Aricosec qui n'a pas tourné baston  

Je sens que je vais faire de l'analyse de texte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais plus tard dans la soirée. Là je testais juste l'ADSL (l'installation prend moins de temps que le démarrage de la machine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







À tout à l'heure.


----------



## barbarella (13 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* 

La douceur de la gent féminine, Barbarella ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ne parlons pas de Bébert qui fait dans le Gore.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Y a que Aricosec qui n'a pas tourné baston  

Je sens que je vais faire de l'analyse de texte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais plus tard dans la soirée. Là je testais juste l'ADSL (l'installation prend moins de temps que le démarrage de la machine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







À tout à l'heure.   *<hr /></blockquote>

Maintenant que tu me le fais remarquer l'extrait que tu as cité* pourrait faire le régal de distingués psy de tout poil, mais il faudrait qu'ils aient du temps à perdre, mon mari ne fume pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* Désespéré, vaincu, il s'empara du briquet que sa femme lui avait offert pour leur dernier anniversaire de mariage. Il retira le bouchon du réservoir à essence, actionna le briquet, une flamme énorme jaillit, emportant tout dans une énorme explosion.


----------



## Luc G (13 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

Maintenant que tu me le fais remarquer l'extrait que tu as cité* pourrait faire le régal de distingués psy de tout poil, mais il faudrait qu'ils aient du temps à perdre, mon mari ne fume pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<hr /></blockquote>






 Ce serait un bon test pour un psy, non (je ne suis vraiment pas spécialiste en la matière 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) : s'il a du temps à perdre, il peut écouter, c'est bien le but, il me semble.

À part ces digressions fumeuses  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, je note que les bateaux ont mauvaise presse : 3 naufrages en 3 textes, c'est plus un amiral, c'est un pilote de sous-marin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Sachant qu'Ariane a plongé pendant l'épreuve,  je m'interroge :

Bébert allusionne lourdement sur l'astronautique. Pour ce qui est de Barbarella, son rapport à l'espace est pléonastique. Quant à l'étrange gnome chevauchant son balai dans les espaces possiblement intersidéraux, je ne vous ferai pas d'autre dessin.

Le bar aurait-t-il une influence involontaire ? ou volontaire (Bébert, tu as un alibi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) sur l'épopée spatiale européenne ??? 

Dis, Sarko, tu as lu "le roi des aulnes" ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







. dans le doute, tu devrais me coffrer ces individus douteux jusqu'à ce qu'on soit sûr de leur inocuité.


----------



## bebert (13 Décembre 2002)

Quand on choisit les mots AMIRAL, COCHON, EXPLOSION, FLEURETTE, TOURNEVIS, ça ne peut finir qu'en eau de boudin !


----------



## barbarella (13 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* 






 Ce serait un bon test pour un psy, non (je ne suis vraiment pas spécialiste en la matière 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) : s'il a du temps à perdre, il peut écouter, c'est bien le but, il me semble.

À part ces digressions fumeuses  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, je note que les bateaux ont mauvaise presse : 3 naufrages en 3 textes, c'est plus un amiral, c'est un pilote de sous-marin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Sachant qu'Ariane a plongé pendant l'épreuve,  je m'interroge :

Bébert allusionne lourdement sur l'astronautique. Pour ce qui est de Barbarella, son rapport à l'espace est pléonastique. Quant à l'étrange gnome chevauchant son balai dans les espaces possiblement intersidéraux, je ne vous ferai pas d'autre dessin.

Le bar aurait-t-il une influence involontaire ? ou volontaire (Bébert, tu as un alibi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) sur l'épopée spatiale européenne ??? 

Dis, Sarko, tu as lu "le roi des aulnes" ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







. dans le doute, tu devrais me coffrer ces individus douteux jusqu'à ce qu'on soit sûr de leur inocuité. 

*<hr /></blockquote>

On dirait ma vieille prof de français, toujours en train de râler, et de critiquer, mais en général généreuse avec les notes


----------



## aricosec (13 Décembre 2002)

BARBARELLA, DOCEVIL, AMAROK II, APPLEPIE, LUCG, BEBERT, GLOBALCUT,aricosec

déja quatre concurrents sur le carreau,sarkosette a frappé,leurs textes ont été jugées tendencieux,ils sont en ce moment passé a la question

et oui bientot sur vos télés

INQUISITON,le retour 

avec  supersarko ,le nain grincheux


----------



## Luc G (13 Décembre 2002)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> * Quand on choisit les mots AMIRAL, COCHON, EXPLOSION, FLEURETTE, TOURNEVIS, ça ne peut finir qu'en eau de boudin !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah ! les fonds de sauce, il n'y a que ça de vrai pour faire de la cuisine à l'ancienne


----------



## Luc G (14 Décembre 2002)

Je reporte la remise des diplômes à ce soir.
Sinon, c'est moi qui vais me faire diplômer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






J'ai du boulot, quand même


----------



## bebert (14 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* Je reporte la remise des diplômes à ce soir.
*<hr /></blockquote>






C'est un scandale, remboursez nos invitations !


----------



## barbarella (14 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* Je reporte la remise des diplômes à ce soir.
Sinon, c'est moi qui vais me faire diplômer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






J'ai du boulot, quand même   *<hr /></blockquote>

Alors ! on s'accorde quelques licences


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

Alors ! on s'accorde quelques licences  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Ce qui n'a rien à voir avec les sens au lit.

(Bon, je ne fais que passer. J'ai intérêt à pas occuper cette machine, sinon mon gamin va pousser des hauts cris. Je lui mets l'ADSL et encore, il est pas content. Ah de mon temps  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Promis, je passe tout à l'heure. Mais là faut que je fasse à manger.


----------



## barbarella (14 Décembre 2002)

Tu fais comme moi avec la mienne, une claque et au lit


----------



## Luc G (14 Décembre 2002)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Tu fais comme moi avec la mienne, une claque et au lit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y a pas eu de claque mais il est au lit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Finalement, il m'a foutu la paix : il est allé chez une copine avec d'autres copines. Juste un peu d'ambiance au retour  : ils font la tournée pour se raccompagner les uns les autres (à 8 ans, ça promet), les voisins sont au courant de l'heure du retour  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enfin, pour l'heure, il embête sa mère qui préfèrerait dormir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Après ces incises familiales qui n'ont rien à faire dans un bistrot (encore que), je clos donc le concours. Quant à savoir qui gagne, je me suis bien amusé, c'est tout ce que je peux dire.

Pour la prochaine étape, s'il doit y en avoir une (faudrait qu'on ait quelques nouvelles têtes, histoire de pas trop faire clan  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), je choisis complètement arbitrairement Barbarella (en fait juste parce que c'est la dernière qui a posté, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est ce que j'avais décidé).

Quant aux textes, que j'ai grandement appréciés, un petit point de détail qui m'a particulièrement plu parce qu'il était plus ou moins prémédité : l'utilisation du mot fleurette, choisi pour son (au moins) triple sens. Et chacun a pris le sien.

Aricosec nous la joue vieille France, l'hypocrite. Pour Barbarella, j'éviterai de singer Nougaro "rien n'est plus beau que les mains d'une femme dans la farine" (non, pas sur la tête  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Et Bébert, bucolique et surréaliste, nous promène dans les prairies célestes.

C'est-y pas beau  

Bon, et maintenant, c'est l'heure de déconner, j'ai déjà été beaucoup trop sérieux aujourd'hui (sur MacGé et ailleurs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* 

Ah ! les fonds de sauce, il n'y a que ça de vrai pour faire de la cuisine à l'ancienne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Ho Hé 'tention,pour faire une espagnole à la Curnonsky ça va pas te suffire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En tout cas pas pour développer la phisiologie du goût


----------



## bebert (14 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* 
Pour la prochaine étape, s'il doit y en avoir une (faudrait qu'on ait quelques nouvelles têtes, histoire de pas trop faire clan  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), je choisis complètement arbitrairement Barbarella (en fait juste parce que c'est la dernière qui a posté, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est ce que j'avais décidé).
*<hr /></blockquote>

Comme j'aime ton sens de l'arbitraire !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ce n'est pas Barbarella qui a posté en dernier ! Mouarf !
Vous ête le maillon faible, au revoir !

M'en fiche, l'important pour moi, c'est que Nolwenn ait gagné !


----------



## barbarella (14 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 

Comme j'aime ton sens de l'arbitraire !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ce n'est pas Barbarella qui a posté en dernier ! Mouarf !
Vous ête le maillon faible, au revoir !

M'en fiche, l'important pour moi, c'est que Nolwenn ait gagné !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Fais pas ta mauvaise tête Bébert, hier c'était un vendredi 13 et ça m'a toujours porté chance. La roue tourne ton tour viendra.
Mais je crois que moi aussi à la place de Luc G j'aurais eu du mal à départager. Tous les textes étaient de très grande qualité, et méritaient tous de gagner, donc je partage avec tous les participants l'insigne honorifique que le sort m'a jeté.


----------



## barbarella (14 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* 

Y a pas eu de claque mais il est au lit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <hr /></blockquote>

Chez nous non plus, que des paroles pour rien 






*


----------



## barbarella (14 Décembre 2002)

Pour continuer sur notre lancée je propose :

- Thème : Noël

cinq mots : dinde, crampons, schum, glissière, état.

Un lot de bienvenue est réservé à tous les nouveaux participants.


----------



## barbarella (14 Décembre 2002)

Ah oui, rendu final mardi 17, 12 heures.
A vos plumes


----------



## bebert (14 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* Pour continuer sur notre lancée je propose :

- Thème : Noël

cinq mots : dinde, crampons, schum, glissière, état.

Un lot de bienvenue est réservé à tous les nouveaux participants.






*<hr /></blockquote>

Qu'est-ce que "schum" ?


----------



## bebert (14 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 
Mais je crois que moi aussi à la place de Luc G j'aurais eu du mal à départager.*<hr /></blockquote>

Oui mais il aurait pu le faire plus "sobrement", héhé.


----------



## barbarella (14 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 

Qu'est-ce que "schum" ?   *<hr /></blockquote>

Le Shum (pas vraiment sûre de l'orthographe) est un produit hyper actif, qui fait le bonheur des pharmaciens les lendemains de fêtes arrosées.


----------



## barbarella (14 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 

Oui mais il aurait pu le faire plus "sobrement", héhé.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Tu sais bien que la sobriété n'est pas de mise au bar.


----------



## barbarella (14 Décembre 2002)

Bébert, as tu prévu une petite fête pour tes nouveaux galons ?


----------



## maousse (14 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 

Qu'est-ce que "schum" ?   *<hr /></blockquote>C'est  là , schoum


----------



## barbarella (14 Décembre 2002)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> * C'est  là , schoum
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ils ne parlent même pas de cuite sur la notice


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2002)

Thème : Noël.
Mots obligatoires : dinde, crampons, schoum, glissière, état.

Je m'en retournais lentement par la campagne sous la neige. Malgré les *crampons* à mes pieds, je manquais de glisser plusieurs fois et il s'en fallut de peu que je ne finisse dans le fossé. Je songeais à la sempiternelle *dinde* qui ne manquerait pas de trôner sur la table, au *"schoum"* inévitable qui marquerait la fin de nos agapes... Que les Noëls sont ennuyeux et se ressemblent !

Pour l'heure, j'étais préoccupé par *l'état* du chemin, dont les nombreuses ornières se faisaient plus traîtresses à la nuit. J'avançais péniblement et, sentant soudain le froid, je remontais la *glissière* de ma veste. J'aperçut alors les lumières de la maison. Je devinais l'animation fébrile des enfants, l'amusement de Claire qui avait passé la journée à préparer les paquets. Jacques se serait déguisé sans doute. Les enfants croyaient encore au Père Noël et, quand j'y pense, j'enviais cette innocence crédule.

J'arrivais enfin sur le pas de la porte. Il faisait tout à fait nuit. Claire vint m'ouvrir presque aussitôt et, tandis que j'embrassais ses bonnes joues roses et fraîches, j'entendis la clameur qui saluait mon retour : « Joyeux Noël ! joyeux Noël ! » Que les Noëls sont doux !


----------



## aricosec (15 Décembre 2002)

Thème : Noël.
Mots obligatoires : dinde, crampons, schoum, glissière, état

les jours sont de plus en plus courts
et nous nous approchons de  noel
je m'en vais faire un petit tour
avant que le gel ne s'en mêle

c'est a la ferme de docevil
que j'irais acheter ma DINDE
je le connais assez civil
pour ne pas qu'elle soit malingre

pourtant le chemin est glissant
je devrais mettre des CRAMPONS
car le mauvais temps persistant
fait la route tout en rebonds

ont a bien sur sur les cotés
une file de grosse pierres
en somme ça ressemble assez
a toutes ces nouvelles GLISSIERES

quand dans mes phares apparait
un ombre d'allure bizard
c'est un nain,ou plutot c'était
at CHOUM,qui embrasse mon phare

il est vraiment trés abimé
son ETAT est sans illusion
ses copains vont pas rigoler
surtout sarko le p'tit grognon

moralité,au fetes de noel,si vous commencer a voir des nains partout,il est temps d'arreter de boire


----------



## barbarella (15 Décembre 2002)

Si la suite est de la même mouture, ça va être coton


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Décembre 2002)

Thème : Noël.
Mots obligatoires : dinde, crampons, schoum, glissière, état
(effectué en 5min avec la correction orthographique de Doc Evil)

Il fait froid.
L'homme est seul avec sa barbe blanche, sa veste rouge et ses bottes à *crampons*.

Il est prêt. C'est bientôt l'heure.

Sa bouteille de *shoum* est posée sur la table, il la boiera tout à l'heure...

Au loin, le monde est en effervescence, une odeur de *dinde* farcie monte à ses narines.

Il boit encore une lampée de schnaps, il tient à peine debout, et comme chaque année, vu son *état*, son traineau suivra la *glissière*...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Décembre 2002)

Boiera se changea en *boira[/] par la magie de noël, pardon docteur!
*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Décembre 2002)

Thème : Noël.
Mots obligatoires : dinde, crampons, schoum, glissière, état
(effectué en 5min avec la correction orthographique de Doc Evil)

Il fait froid.
L'homme est seul avec sa barbe blanche, sa veste rouge et ses bottes à *crampons*.

Il est prêt. C'est bientôt l'heure.

Sa bouteille de *shoum* est posée sur la table, il la boira tout à l'heure...

Au loin, le monde est en effervescence, une odeur de *dinde* farcie monte à ses narines.

Il boit encore une lampée de schnaps, il tient à peine debout, et comme chaque année, vu son *état*, son traineau suivra la *glissière*...


----------



## Luc G (15 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 

Comme j'aime ton sens de l'arbitraire !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ce n'est pas Barbarella qui a posté en dernier ! Mouarf !
Vous ête le maillon faible, au revoir !

M'en fiche, l'important pour moi, c'est que Nolwenn ait gagné !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

C'est pas que je voudrais justifier l'injustifiable  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Mais Barbarella, comme toi, aviez reposté après avoir rendu vos copies et quand je me suis repointé au bar, c'est elle qui venait de passer même si tu avais rendu ta copie après elle.

Ceci étant, ça serait bien de trouver un arbitre encore plus arbitraire.


----------



## Luc G (15 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

Ils ne parlent même pas de cuite sur la notice  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

C'est vrai, ça, c'est un scandale. Des gens pourraient se blesser  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai souvenir de produits du même type mieux "ciblés", en l'occurence l'hepatoum.  On traînait un matin dans la rue de l'Université, à Montpellier, comme de bons étudiants qui se respectent, le nez au vent, l'oeil vague, mais quand même ouvert aux rencontres futiles. Un carton ouvert sur le trottoir, les cartons prévus pour 6 bouteilles, vous voyez le genre. Dedans 5 flacons (vides) de gnoles diverses et un sixième, vide aussi : hepatoum.

De la vraie info, expérimentale, et avec les proportions : 1/6ème. Ça doit marcher avec le schoum aussi.


----------



## barbarella (15 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* 

C'est vrai, ça, c'est un scandale. Des gens pourraient se blesser  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai souvenir de produits du même type mieux "ciblés", en l'occurence l'hepatoum.  On traînait un matin dans la rue de l'Université, à Montpellier, comme de bons étudiants qui se respectent, le nez au vent, l'oeil vague, mais quand même ouvert aux rencontres futiles. Un carton ouvert sur le trottoir, les cartons prévus pour 6 bouteilles, vous voyez le genre. Dedans 5 flacons (vides) de gnoles diverses et un sixième, vide aussi : hepatoum.

De la vraie info, expérimentale, et avec les proportions : 1/6ème. Ça doit marcher avec le schoum aussi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

C'est de l'expérimentation sur le terrain, rien de plus fiable


----------



## aricosec (15 Décembre 2002)

pour le noel,mettez vous au champagne,ça fait moins mal au crane

une recette de... coketel !

moitié champagne,un quart mirabelle,un quart jus d'abricot,un quart de ce que vous voudrez !
si vous ne savez pas compter... gllupps !


----------



## barbarella (15 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr />* pour le noel,mettez vous au champagne,ça fait moins mal au crane

une recette de... coketel !

moitié champagne,un quart mirabelle,un quart jus d'abricot,un quart de ce que vous voudrez !
si vous ne savez pas compter... gllupps !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









*<hr /></blockquote>

Tout dépend de la taille de la moitié et des deux quarts. 

Il y en a une très bien connue aussi :

1/3 janvier
1/3 mars  
1/3 septembre, mais alors beurk, beurk, beurk


----------



## Yip (15 Décembre 2002)

Parti chercher la *dinde* de Noël, j'ai enfourché
Ma luge en bois, ma préférée.
Dans un virage un peu serrééé
La *glissière* du siège étant coincée
J'ai versé dans le fossé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Des voisins m'y ont récupéré,
Vu mon *état*, à boire du *Schoum* on m'a forcé,
Avec les *crampons*, à pieds j'ai du remonter. 





Moralité :
Au bas de la pente mieux vaut habiter.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






J'ai bu une fois de l'Hépatoum, en Haute-Savoie, après avoir perdu (contre une fille) à un concours de raclette, mais jamais du Schoum. Ça m'a l'air au moins aussi fort que les Valda  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 d'après la composition.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr />
J'ai bu une fois de l'Hépatoum, en Haute-Savoie, après avoir perdu (contre une fille) à un concours de raclette, mais jamais du Schoum. Ça m'a l'air au moins aussi fort que les Valda  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 d'après la composition.   [/b]<hr /></blockquote>

Moi c'était à la biére avec une Irlandaise  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 elle m'a cloué  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Du coup j'ai juste DORMI  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 avec !!!
Mais bon...elle avait une haleine moyenne aprés


----------



## Yip (16 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 

Moi c'était à la biére avec une Irlandaise  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 elle m'a cloué  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Du coup j'ai juste DORMI  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 avec !!!
Mais bon...elle avait une haleine moyenne aprés  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>



D'après  Foguenne ça laisse un goût subtil en bouche la bière...


----------



## barbarella (16 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 

Moi c'était à la biére avec une Irlandaise  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 elle m'a cloué  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Du coup j'ai juste DORMI  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 avec !!!
Mais bon...elle avait une haleine moyenne aprés  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

Tu veux dire une mi-haleine, 

mi-haleine, mi-coton héhéhé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










(c'est vrai c'est nul  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










)


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr />* 



D'après  Foguenne ça laisse un goût subtil en bouche la bière...




*<hr /></blockquote>
Dans certains cas je préfère Utra Brite


----------



## barbarella (16 Décembre 2002)

J'ai bu une fois de l'Hépatoum, en Haute-Savoie, après avoir perdu (contre une fille) à un concours de raclette, mais jamais du Schoum. Ça m'a l'air au moins aussi fort que les Valda  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 d'après la composition.   [/b]<hr /></blockquote>

 Contre une fille ?  Vous étiez si proche que ça ?


----------



## Yip (16 Décembre 2002)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * J'ai bu une fois de l'Hépatoum, en Haute-Savoie, après avoir perdu (contre une fille) à un concours de raclette, mais jamais du Schoum. Ça m'a l'air au moins aussi fort que les Valda
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Contre une fille ?  Vous étiez si proche que ça ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    [/b]<hr /></blockquote>

Non pas si proche (quoique ça aurait sûrement pas été désagréable). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Elle cachait bien son jeu car elle était encore plus mince que moi (1,85m pour je crois 68 kg à l'époque), mais j'étais pourtant prévenu car elle arrêtait pas d'engloutir toute la journée. J'étais (et je suis encore) connu chez mes amis pour mon appétit, mais là ! j'ai été battu à plates coutures.


----------



## barbarella (16 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr />* 



 ça laisse un goût subtil en bouche la bière...




*<hr /></blockquote>

Tout ceci accompagné  de l'odeur  d'un cigare


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

Tout ceci accompagné  de l'odeur  d'un cigare  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

Et des "Steak &amp; Kidney Pies"


----------



## barbarella (16 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 

Et des "Steack &amp; Kidney Pies"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*<hr /></blockquote>

Ah, J'ai eu peur d'avoir casser l'ambiance, mais c'est quoi "Steack &amp; Kidney Pies" ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

Ah, J'ai eu peur d'avoir casser l'ambiance, mais c'est quoi "Steack &amp; Kidney Pies" ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Une tourte aux rognons 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et au buf comme son nom l'indique


----------



## barbarella (16 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 

Une tourte aux rognons 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et au buf comme son nom l'indique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*<hr /></blockquote>

aissequiouse mi, beute ail donte spik inegliche, sanque you veri meuch for yor transelation


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

aissequiouse mi, beute ail donte spik inegliche, sanque you veri meuch for yor transelation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

Sherlock is back for you


----------



## starbus (16 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

aissequiouse mi, beute ail donte spik inegliche, sanque you veri meuch for yor transelation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>
J'ai l'honneur de te remetre le * Starbus d'OR  * pour ta syntaxe évolué de ce language Barbare


----------



## barbarella (16 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 

Sherlock is back for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Ciel !!!...... mon Sherlock.......


----------



## bebert (16 Décembre 2002)

J'en ai ras le bol de Noël
Il faut acheter des cadeaux
Dans les magasins c'est l'bordel
J'en ai ral l'cul j'en ai plein l'dos

Faire cuire la *dinde* aux marrons
Ouvrir les huitres et pas les doigts
Faire une bûche et pas un tronc
Couper en tranches le foie gras d'oie

Voir les touristes citadins
Mettre leurs chaussures à *crampons*
A peine sortis de tous ces trains
Ils envahissent nos belles régions

Les *glissières* de sécurité
tremblent quand ils font vavavroum
Ces parisiens avec leur *schoum*
qu'il prennent quand ils ont trop fêté

Dans quel *état* vais-je retrouver
L'appartement que j'ai loué
À des voyageurs énervés
Et qui ne savent pas skier


----------



## Luc G (16 Décembre 2002)

Bebert qui nous fait de l'anti-tourisme primaire.
On sent que les vacances approchent, et la foule avec.


----------



## Luc G (16 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />*
- Thème : Noël

cinq mots : dinde, crampons, schum, glissière, état.
*<hr /></blockquote>

À Noël, on fait la fête
Y a même le bal des pompiers
Où tout le monde est pompette
Ça finit sur loreiller 

La maman du grand Arsène
Lui a mis sa petite laine
Mon garçon, fais gaffe aux *crampons*,
Te laiss pas fair par une *dinde*

La maman de la Noémie
A mis les points sur les i
Ma fille, fais gaffe aux crampons,
Te laisse pas faire du gringue

Tu parles dune rengaine
A pensé lArsène.
On me la déja dit
sest dit Noémie

Ils ont filé dans un coin
Pour jouer aux petits coquins
Malheureusement lArsène,
Sétait trop chargé la benne.

Il s'est mis dans un tel *état*
Quau moment doter le bas,
Il sest pris dans la *glissière*,
Aïe, aïe, aïe, quelle misère

Elle a joué les infirmières
Il a repris son allant
déclaré : les boutonnières,
cest ça qui est seyant

De peur que le mal de tête
lui ote lenvie du reste
Elle lui a donné du *schoum*
Et ils ont fait youp la boum !

Mais le Père Noël se venge
Et pour les vendanges,
Tu parles dun cadeau,
Ils ont eu de faux jumeaux.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2002)

Je sais que je n'ai pas mon mot à dire là-dessus et je regrette d'avance cette misérable tentative d'influencer Barbarella, mais Luc, c'est du gros, du grandiose ! Bravo !


----------



## bebert (16 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr />* Je sais que je n'ai pas mon mot à dire là-dessus et je regrette d'avance cette misérable tentative d'influencer Barbarella, mais Luc, c'est du gros, du grandiose ! Bravo !







*<hr /></blockquote>

Oui, c'est glandiose !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais j'ai toutes mes chances si elle fait un choix arbitraire (ex. la couleur de mon pull).


----------



## barbarella (16 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr />* Je sais que je n'ai pas mon mot à dire là-dessus et je regrette d'avance cette misérable tentative d'influencer Barbarella, mais Luc, c'est du gros, du grandiose ! Bravo !







*<hr /></blockquote>

Rien ni personne ne pourra m'influencer, j'ai déjà une petite idée pour le gagnant, mon choix n'aura rien d'arbitraire, et je saurai expliquer celui-ci, 
alors pour  tout tentative de corruption je dis non, non, et non, comme le disait si bien notre regrettée Manon (au fait quelqu'on aurait de ses nouvelles ?)


----------



## bebert (16 Décembre 2002)

NON, NON et NON ! Pas de nouvelles de Manon !


----------



## tomtom (16 Décembre 2002)

At'*schoum*! Putain c'est bien ma veine
Chuis en train de me choper un ruhme
Deux trois aspros et une verveine
Vu mon *état* je retourne au plume

Noël cette année n'a rien de magique
Je le passe tout seule dans ma chambrette
Pour le repas c'est plus pratique
Juste une tartine et des rillettes

Au moins je dois pas prendre ma voiture
Et risquer de rentrer bourré
Et de foncer à toute allure
Dans une *glissière* de sécurité

Ma *dinde* ne se fera pas fourrée
Par une poignée de beau marrons
Elle est en vie, et ce malgré
Que je lui ai refilé un coup de *crampons*

Voilà, mon texte il est fini
Je pense que j'ai mis tous les mots
Et je crois que de toute ma vie 
J'ai rien écrit d'aussi idiot


----------



## bebert (16 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr />*
Voilà, mon texte il est fini
Je pense que j'ai mis tous les mots
Et je crois que de toute ma vie 
J'ai rien écrit d'aussi idiot



*<hr /></blockquote>

Ah bon tu trouves qu'il est idiot ?
Moi je le trouve très rigolo
Barbarella de son chapeau
Aura sans doute le dernier mot !


----------



## Luc G (16 Décembre 2002)

Mais n'ai-je point la berlue !
Si l'on m'eut dit que dans l'armée,
je te retrouverais, tout galonné !
Major Bebert, je te salue !


----------



## bebert (16 Décembre 2002)

Merci Luc !


----------



## barbarella (17 Décembre 2002)

N'oubliez pas date limite demain 12 heures, proclamation des résultats le jour même vers 18 heures


----------



## bebert (17 Décembre 2002)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * N'oubliez pas date limite demain 12 heures, proclamation des résultats le jour même vers 18 heures
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pourquoi attendre ?
De toute façon ça ne changera rien puisque c'est moi qui vais gagner !


----------



## barbarella (17 Décembre 2002)

18 heures 18 heures 15


----------



## Luc G (17 Décembre 2002)

Elle va nous faire des délibérations comme pour le prix Goncourt :
un gueuleton de derrière les fagots.
Le temps qu'elle récupère, il fera nuit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Courage, Bebert


----------



## Luc G (17 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 








*<hr /></blockquote>

Si je comprends bien ton lobbying intense, questions hormones tu la vois plutôt portée vers l'athlétique, en cette saison, Barbarella


----------



## aricosec (17 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr />*
Voilà, mon texte il est fini
Je pense que j'ai mis tous les mots
Et je crois que de toute ma vie 
J'ai rien écrit d'aussi idiot



*<hr /></blockquote>

idiot mais non,la rime etant rytmée,tu as une bonne chance,bebert étant trop partial pour lui même,je ne peus faire moins arff ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est moi le meilleur !  yahouu !


----------



## barbarella (17 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 

Pourquoi attendre ?
De toute façon ça ne changera rien puisque c'est moi qui vais gagner !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

P'tet ben qu'oui, p'tet ben que non


----------



## barbarella (17 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* Elle va nous faire des délibérations comme pour le prix Goncourt :
un gueuleton de derrière les fagots.
Le temps qu'elle récupère, il fera nuit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Courage, Bebert  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

C'est toi qui invite ? N'oublies pas ta visa, on pourrait faire ça au Grand Véfour, c'est très correct comme tôle


----------



## barbarella (17 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* 

Si je comprends bien ton lobbying intense, questions hormones tu la vois plutôt portée vers l'athlétique, en cette saison, Barbarella  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

C'est vrai ce tee-shirt met en valeur, est-ce qu'il font le même modèle pour homme ?


----------



## barbarella (17 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr />* 


c'est moi le meilleur !  yahouu ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









*<hr /></blockquote>

Aujourd'hui c'est moi qui décide de ça


----------



## Luc G (17 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

C'est toi qui invite ? N'oublies pas ta visa, on pourrait faire ça au Grand Véfour, c'est très correct comme tôle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

Et, allez, encore un jury prêt à toutes les bassesses. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je ne mange pas de ce pain-là. Et puis le grand Véfour, c'est trop loin d'ici. Fais-toi sponsoriser par Aricosec, il est plus près.


----------



## barbarella (17 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* 

Et, allez, encore un jury prêt à toutes les bassesses. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je ne mange pas de ce pain-là. Et puis le grand Véfour, c'est trop loin d'ici. Fais-toi sponsoriser par Aricosec, il est plus près.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

OK, je saurai en tenir compte


----------



## barbarella (18 Décembre 2002)

Voici la liste des impétrants :

Doc Evil
aricosec
Amarok II
Yip
bébert
Luc G
tomtom

Sept postulants de haut niveau.

Lequel va gagner ? 

Vous le saurez aux alentours de 18 heures.


----------



## barbarella (18 Décembre 2002)

Dans une heure les résultats


----------



## Luc G (18 Décembre 2002)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Dans une heure les résultats
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On dirait une animatrice de TF1  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Restez connectés pendant la pub


----------



## bebert (18 Décembre 2002)

60601 puis "NUL" pour Doc Evil
60602 puis "DÉGAGE" pour aricosec
60603 puis "VIRÉ" pour Amarok II
60604 puis "PERDU" pour Yip
60605 puis "GAGNE" pour bébert
60606 puis "DOMMAGE" pour Luc G
60607 puis "ZÉRO" pour tomtom

C'EST VOUS QUI CHOISISSEZ !
IL NE PEUT EN RESTER QU'UN !


----------



## Luc G (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 60601 puis "NUL" pour Doc Evil
60602 puis "DÉGAGE" pour aricosec
60603 puis "VIRÉ" pour Amarok II
60604 puis "PERDU" pour Yip
60605 puis "GAGNE" pour bébert
60606 puis "DOMMAGE" pour Luc G
60607 puis "ZÉRO" pour tomtom

C'EST VOUS QUI CHOISISSEZ !
IL NE PEUT EN RESTER QU'UN ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Qu'est-ce que tu nous décodes là ?


----------



## bebert (18 Décembre 2002)

Oublie, ça vient de l'emission Star Academy !


----------



## Luc G (18 Décembre 2002)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> * Oublie, ça vient de l'emission Star Academy !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben, j'ai appris quelque chose : j'aurais l'air moins con si je vais chez le coiffeur (remarque, ça m'étonnerait)


----------



## barbarella (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amarok II:</font><hr />* Thème : Noël.
Mots obligatoires : dinde, crampons, schoum, glissière, état


Il fait froid.
L'homme est seul avec sa barbe blanche, sa veste rouge et ses bottes à crampons.

Il est prêt. C'est bientôt l'heure.

Sa bouteille de shoum est posée sur la table, il la boira tout à l'heure...

Au loin, le monde est en effervescence, une odeur de dinde farcie monte à ses narines.

Il boit encore une lampée de schnaps, il tient à peine debout, et comme chaque année, vu son état, son traineau suivra la glissière...   *<hr /></blockquote>

En mon âme et conscience, je déclare Amarok II vainqueur de ce tournoi.


----------



## bebert (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

En mon âme et conscience, je déclare Amarok II vainqueur de ce tournoi.   *<hr /></blockquote>

Bravi, bravu, bravo !
Vite, j'ai hâte de recommencer !


----------



## barbarella (18 Décembre 2002)

Je ressens la déception des non et futurs gagnants (ça viendra un jour) d'autant plus que tous les textes étaient de qualité, drôles ou poétiques, voire les deux. 

Le texte d'Amarok II que je n'ai pas choisi pour sa longueur, a été une révélation pour moi. Jamais encore je n'avais imagné le Père Noël tel qu'il l'a décrit. Entre les lignes je voyais ce vieux Monsieur, assis devant sa table, recherchant un peu de chaleur dans un fond de schnaps, avant d'aller affronter le froid. Et j'ai ressenti le drame qu'il vivait à aller se geler pour apporter des jouets à une bande de galopins qui pour la plupart ne les méritent pas.


----------



## bebert (18 Décembre 2002)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Je ressens la déception des non et futurs gagnants (ça viendra un jour) d'autant plus que tous les textes étaient de qualité, drôles ou poétiques, voire les deux.*



Pas du tout déçu, je voulais juste mettre de l'ambiance, héhé !
C'est vrai que le texte d'Amarok II et attendrissant, snif !


----------



## barbarella (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 

Bravi, bravu, bravo !
Vite, j'ai hâte de recommencer !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<hr /></blockquote>

Alors Amarok II à la demande générale de bébert, je te passe le témoin


----------



## aricosec (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* Je ressens la déception des non et futurs gagnants (ça viendra un jour) d'autant plus que tous les textes étaient de qualité, drôles ou poétiques, voire les deux. 

Le texte d'Amarok II que je n'ai pas choisi pour sa longueur, a été une révélation pour moi. Jamais encore je n'avais imagné le Père Noël tel qu'il l'a décrit. Entre les lignes je voyais ce vieux Monsieur, assis devant sa table, recherchant un peu de chaleur dans un fond de schnaps, avant d'aller affronter le froid. Et j'ai ressenti le drame qu'il vivait à aller se geler pour apporter des jouets à une bande de galopins qui pour la plupart ne les méritent pas. 



*<hr /></blockquote>

mais c'est tout moi çà,vieux ,barbu,triste d'avoir perdu, sauf que pardon,moi ce n'est pas au snaps que je roule,plutot jack daniel ou glenfidish.

je suis aussi en tant que clectique(et oui ,j'abrege) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



cuisinier donc LUCG, camenbert hein ! ,BARBARELLA ne sera pas deçu


----------



## barbarella (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr />* 

mais c'est tout moi çà,vieux ,barbu,triste d'avoir perdu, sauf que pardon,moi ce n'est pas au snaps que je roule,plutot jack daniel ou glenfidish.

je suis aussi en tant que clectique(et oui ,j'abrege) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



cuisinier donc LUCG, camenbert hein ! ,BARBARELLA ne sera pas deçu












*<hr /></blockquote>

Si je comprends bien le grand Véfour c'est pas pour demain. Je vois pas ce que les hommes ont contre ce resto


----------



## Luc G (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

En mon âme et conscience, je déclare Amarok II vainqueur de ce tournoi.   *<hr /></blockquote>

Bravo, Amarok II. Méfie-toi quand même, Barbarella est capable d'essayer de soudoyer pour que tu l'amènes au grand Véfour*. Mais ça vexerait Aricosec qui veut lui offrir du camembert, poil au Bébert.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* Moi, depuis qu'il n'y a plus Raymond Oliver et Catheriene Langeais, ce resto ne me fait plus saliver  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (seuls les vieux comprendront, mais c'est pas grave  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## barbarella (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* 

Bravo, Amarok II. Méfie-toi quand même, Barbarella est capable d'essayer de soudoyer pour que tu l'amènes au grand Véfour*. Mais ça vexerait Aricosec qui veut lui offrir du camembert, poil au Bébert.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* Moi, depuis qu'il n'y a plus Raymond Oliver et Catheriene Langeais, ce resto ne me fait plus saliver  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (seuls les vieux comprendront, mais c'est pas grave  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)   *<hr /></blockquote>

Les vieux, les vieux, moi j'en ai entendu parler de Raymond Oliver et de Catherine Langeais mon père avait des K7


----------



## Luc G (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

Les vieux, les vieux, moi j'en ai entendu parler de Raymond Oliver et de Catherine Langeais mon père avait des K7  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

Et il t'a amené au grand Véfour ?


----------



## barbarella (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* 

Et il t'a amené au grand Véfour ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Mon père ? Non.

Enfin, faute de grive, on mange des merles.

Un bon camembert (du vrai, au lait cru, moulé à la louche, affiné juste ce qu'il faut), une baguette bien fraîche et croustillante, un verre de bon vin, quelques amis, ça c'est la fête.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Décembre 2002)

Merci à vous tous pour cette élection (ému je suis, première fois que je gagne)!

*Nouveau sujet:* l'Amour

*Les noms:*
Lamantin
Manivelle
Crevasse
Clôture
Honorabilité

Je préfère les courtes (n'y voyez aucune allusion personnelle)

Bonne chance!


----------



## barbarella (18 Décembre 2002)

C'est pour quand le rendu ?


----------



## Luc G (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amarok II:</font><hr />
*Nouveau sujet:* l'Amour

*Les noms:*
Lamantin
Manivelle
Crevasse
Clôture
Honorabilité
[/b]<hr /></blockquote>


Braves gens, oyez lhistoire
Des tristes amours contrariées
De la sirène mal mariée
Et le récit de ses déboires

Au fond de l'eau, le *lamantin*
Bulle peinard dans sa *crevasse*.
Mais dès que la Sirène passe,
Notre lourdaud se fait mutin.

Il voulut lui payer à boire
De la saumure de première
Elle lécouta, se laissa faire
Se laissa flatter la nageoire

Elle mordit à lhameçon,
Se crut la reine des poissons,
Laissa là, vite appâtée,
Son *honorabilité*.

En grand seigneur, il lépousa.
Lhistoire serait belle si
Elle se terminait ici
Mais la *clôture* attendra.

Car le retour de *manivelle*
Ne traîna pas pour notre belle.
Faite cocue par une raie,
Pauvre sirène, elle a corné.

PS. Un peu longue,
Je le sais,
Mais le dugong
A insisté.


----------



## bebert (18 Décembre 2002)

Excusez mes lacunes mais que veut dire *Lamantin* ?


----------



## nato kino (18 Décembre 2002)

google









_bonus..._


----------



## bebert (18 Décembre 2002)

Comme c'est mignon, j'en veux un pour Noël !


----------



## aricosec (18 Décembre 2002)

l'amour !

lamantin,manivelle,crevasse,cloture,honorabilité

un LAMANTIN au fond des eaux
fouillant dans la moindre CREVASSE 
cherche en vain une  rascasse
comme le ferait un maquereau

a ce moment dans ses pensées
qui tournent comme MANIVELLE
il cherche en vain tendre pucelle
qu'il pourra enfin déflorer

HONORABILITE est un vain mot
car l'amour est dans la nature
et n'a donc aucune CLOTURE
et puis tanpis pour les puceaux


ps :_  je sais,un lamantin et une rascasse HEIN !,
mais pardonnez moi,c'est bientot noel,et comme dans les dessins animés,tout est possible !


----------



## bebert (18 Décembre 2002)

Nouveau sujet: l'Amour

Les mots:
Lamantin
Manivelle
Crevasse
Clôture
Honorabilité

Le *lamantin* se lamentait
Il ne trouvait pas lâme sur
Tous les matins il recherchait
Qui pourrait réchauffer son cur

Il est allé voir sur la plage
à la *clôture* du festival
Les derniers tours de *manivelle*
Dune projection dun autre age

Et il aperçut sur la toile
Une sirène se trémousser
Cest en cette nuit pleine détoiles
Que lamour vint à le pousser

Et sans *honorabilité*
il séchoua sur cette plage
Mais dans limpossibilité
Pour lui de repartir au large

Entre lui et la belle sirène
une immense *crevasse* il y avait
Voilà vers quoi tout cela mène
Quand on regarde des navets


----------



## barbarella (18 Décembre 2002)

Savez toujours pas pour quand est le rendu ?


----------



## Luc G (18 Décembre 2002)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Savez toujours pas pour quand est le rendu ?     *



Tu veux être la dernière à rendre en espérant que la copie de dessus a plus de chance ?


----------



## aricosec (18 Décembre 2002)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Savez toujours pas pour quand est le rendu ?     *



oh ! c'est pas grave,nous ont est dans les temps.

n'est ce pas  professeur AMAROK ii ,que quand ont est pas en retard ont a des bons points en plus ?

et oui je deviens faux cul comme BEBERT ! arrff ! arff !


----------



## bebert (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr />* 
et oui je deviens faux cul comme BEBERT ! arrff ! arff ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<hr /></blockquote>

C'est lamantin d'entendre ça !


----------



## bebert (18 Décembre 2002)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Savez toujours pas pour quand est le rendu ?     *



Chut, laisse le dormir ! Il se repose sur ses lauriers !


----------



## Luc G (18 Décembre 2002)

Dis, Aricosec, tu pourrais pas arrêter de te gratter la tête 5 minutes, ça commence à me démanger. Il va y a voir des puces plein le bar.


----------



## bebert (19 Décembre 2002)

Il réfléchit à sa prochaine vanne !


----------



## aricosec (19 Décembre 2002)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> * Dis, Aricosec, tu pourrais pas arrêter de te gratter la tête 5 minutes, ça commence à me démanger. Il va y a voir des puces plein le bar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la c'est ce qui est visible,pour l'honorabilité,c'est la tête.
mais au fond de ma cage,c'est autre chose que je me gratte ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










gassppp !


----------



## bebert (19 Décembre 2002)

Tu te grattes la banane ?


----------



## barbarella (19 Décembre 2002)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> * Tu te grattes la banane ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ou les cacahuètes ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Décembre 2002)

moi, de toutes manières, je n'ai plus rien à gratter!

continuez comme ça les gars (pardon Barbarellla), vous êtes sur le bon chemin!!!

Je relève les copies jeudi à 23h...


----------



## barbarella (19 Décembre 2002)

Tintin, mon lamentin,
Ah le petit gredin
Un jour sest égaré
Jai failli pas lrtrouver.
Par lamour attiré,
La clôture a cassé.
A coups de manivelle
Jallais le ramener.
Au fond dune crevasse,
Jai apercu sa belle,
Une jolie petite garce
Qui lui faisait de loeuil.
Tous deux jlai ai surpris
Sur la plage allanguis,
Jai failli suffoquer,
Ils avaient du saimer.
Le lendemain matin,
Quand jy suis retourné,
Tintin, mon lamentin
Était tout retourné.
Quand je lai regardé,
Les yeux il a baissés.
La belle avait perdu,
Et naurait plus jamais
Dhonorabilité.


----------



## barbarella (19 Décembre 2002)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> * Tu te grattes la banane ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et vous ? qu'allez vous gratter aujourd'hui ?


----------



## barbarella (19 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amarok II:</font><hr />* 
continuez comme ça les gars (pardon Barbarellla), 
*<hr /></blockquote>

Pas grave


----------



## aricosec (19 Décembre 2002)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> * Tu te grattes la banane ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sur l'air de la pêche aux moules !

m'gratter la banane maman
je n'veut plus le faire maintenant
les plures de banane , bon sang
ont glissent dessus maman !


----------



## Yip (19 Décembre 2002)

Je participe pas cette fois, je m'en vais à l'étranger après demain samedi, pour 2 semaines, snif 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, OK, c'est pour des vacances. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Joyeux Noël à tous et bonne fin d'année !


----------



## bebert (19 Décembre 2002)

Noyeux Joël et Bananier !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Décembre 2002)

* pas très motivés sur ce coup-çi!





*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Décembre 2002)

Bon, petit roulement de tambour, et hop!

............... je déchire l'enveloppe,

............... et le gagnant est:

...............

(suspense)
...................

*Luc G* pour sa vitesse de réponse!
et aussi pour la qualité de sa mise en situation.

ceci dit, je lui passe volontiers la main, ça commence à sérieusement être un peu lourd votre truc...

Je veux bien que je ne suis qu'un vieu con, que j'y comprends rien, mais franchement j'ai d'autres choses à faire qu'a attendre les autres dans leurs délires...

Je regardais un peu les forums, en cherchant un je ne sais quoi qui élèverai un peu le niveau, mais je suis déçu.

Je vous remercie tout de même (surtout Barbarella) pour votre vote et la qualité indéniable de certains.

Au revoir. ©VGE.


----------



## Luc G (20 Décembre 2002)

Bon, on verra ça demain matin, pardon ce matin.

Il semblerait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 doux euphémisme, qu'il faudrait redynamiser notre politique produit. J'attends donc les suggestions des habitués du club (et les inhabitués aussi d'ailleurs) pour savoir :
1) si on continue
2) et dans ce cas si on continue sans changement

Je suis ouvert à toutes les propositions et prêt à me caméléoniser à votre guise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Une idée en l'air en tous cas, pour le prochain : que les 5 mots ne soient pas choisis par la même personne, histoire d'embrouiller les cartes.

À demain, pardon, à tout à l'heure.

Mire


----------



## barbarella (20 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amarok II:</font><hr />* 

Luc G pour sa vitesse de réponse!
et aussi pour la qualité de sa mise en situation.

ceci dit, je lui passe volontiers la main, ça commence à sérieusement être un peu lourd votre truc...

Je veux bien que je ne suis qu'un vieu con, que j'y comprends rien, mais franchement j'ai d'autres choses à faire qu'a attendre les autres dans leurs délires...

Je regardais un peu les forums, en cherchant un je ne sais quoi qui élèverai un peu le niveau, mais je suis déçu.

Je vous remercie tout de même (surtout Barbarella) pour votre vote et la qualité indéniable de certains.

Au revoir. ©VGE.




*<hr /></blockquote>

Je te trouve bien sévère Amarok II, je te souhaite cependant bonne chance dans ta quête, en espérant pour toi ce ce ne soit pas celle du  Graal. Si tu trouves fais nous signe


----------



## barbarella (20 Décembre 2002)

Et bravo à Luc G


----------



## tomtom (20 Décembre 2002)

Par dessus la *cloture*
Au delà du...

...Comment  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est trop tard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est Luc G qui à gagné!

A bon, tant pis

Bravo Luc G


----------



## barbarella (20 Décembre 2002)

L'avenir appartient à ceux qui se lèvent très très tôt,


----------



## Luc G (20 Décembre 2002)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * L'avenir appartient à ceux qui se lèvent très très tôt,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ou à ceux qui se couchent un peu tard


----------



## Luc G (20 Décembre 2002)

Je vous rappelle que j'attends votre avis sur la suite.
Si on continue en l'état, les cinq mots sont déjà prêts.


----------



## bebert (20 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amarok II:</font><hr />*
ceci dit, je lui passe volontiers la main, ça commence à sérieusement être un peu lourd votre truc...

Je veux bien que je ne suis qu'un vieu con, que j'y comprends rien, mais franchement j'ai d'autres choses à faire qu'a attendre les autres dans leurs délires...

Je regardais un peu les forums, en cherchant un je ne sais quoi qui élèverai un peu le niveau, mais je suis déçu.

Je vous remercie tout de même (surtout Barbarella) pour votre vote et la qualité indéniable de certains.

*<hr /></blockquote>

Ben moi je suis déçu non pas par la victoire de Luc G (bravo à lui) mais par ta réponse.
C'est vrai que si tu cherches la perfection passe ton chemin, je commence à en avoir ras le bol de se faire rabaisser par des pseudo-intellectuels !!!

Pour l'idée de Luc G, je trouve la formule d'Aricosec encore bonne. Je ne vois pas ce que l'on pourrait changer, à part arrêter tout et recommencer un autre jeu.


----------



## bebert (20 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 

Ben moi je suis déçu non pas par la victoire de Luc G (bravo à lui) mais par ta réponse.
C'est vrai que si tu cherches la perfection passe ton chemin, je commence à en avoir ras le bol de se faire rabaisser par des pseudo-intellectuels !!!
*<hr /></blockquote>

Excusez moi, j'y suis allé un peu fort avec Amarok II. Il a voulu tenter une expérience chez nous, ça n'a pas marché, dommage pour lui.

Mea culpa.


----------



## Luc G (20 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 
Pour l'idée de Luc G, je trouve la formule d'Aricosec encore bonne. Je ne vois pas ce que l'on pourrait changer, à part arrêter tout et recommencer un autre jeu.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

OK Bébert, j'attends demi-heure l'avis éventuel d'autres posteurs et je lance le sujet.

Echauffe-toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tourne sept fois ta langue dans ta bouche avant de bailler  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et assouplis tes doigts.
C'est presque parti, chauffez-moi la salle, SVP.


----------



## bebert (20 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* 
OK Bébert, j'attends demi-heure l'avis éventuel d'autres posteurs et je lance le sujet.
*<hr /></blockquote>

Moi attendre demi-lune pour chasser chimpanzé Drancy !


----------



## Luc G (20 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 

Moi attendre demi-lune pour chasser chimpanzé Drancy !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Va chez le coiffeur, tu pourras l'appâter à la banane


----------



## Luc G (20 Décembre 2002)

Bon, c'est parti.

Les mots :

bouteille
breloque
château
paillasson
tournesol.

Le thème : l'astronomie

A vos claviers.
Relevé des copies dimanche soir (20-21 h)


----------



## barbarella (20 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* Je vous rappelle que j'attends votre avis sur la suite.
Si on continue en l'état, les cinq mots sont déjà prêts.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Un peu tard, je suis pour continuer comme ça, ça marche après tout


----------



## aricosec (20 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 

Excusez moi, j'y suis allé un peu fort avec Amarok II. Il a voulu tenter une expérience chez nous, ça n'a pas marché, dommage pour lui.

Mea culpa.




*<hr /></blockquote>

t'inquiete pas,ce babouin,meme pas enregistré est retourné dans sa case( et oui c'est un de mes con genere aprés tout ! ) ,ce qui me console avec ces sois disants intellos,c'est que quand ils sont constipés et qu'ils veulent se soulager,et bien sur le trone !

* ils ne pensent a rien d''autres qu'a se debarrasser du trop plein *

ainsi parlait un sage   !,et accessoirement ALPHONSE ALLAIS , au moment de la chose


----------



## barbarella (21 Décembre 2002)

Les mots :

bouteille
breloque
château
paillasson
tournesol.

Le thème : l'astronomie

Interview exclusive de Luc G, astronome réputé, par votre correspondante en direct barbarella.

Barbarella : Bonjour Luc G,
Luc G : Bonjour Barbarella
B : Luc que faites-vous le soir dès que le soleil se couche ?
LG : Tel un tournesol, je me tourne vers les étoiles.
B : Nest-ce pas vers le soleil que les tournesols se tournent ?
LG : Pour moi les étoiles sont des soleils. 
B : Si je comprends bien vous êtes un passionné ?
LG : Oui, dailleurs je me suis fait faire chez le meilleur bijoutier de la ville une breloque en forme de système solaire.
B : Mais quest-ce qui vous attire autant dans la science des astres ?
LG : Ce qui me fascine, cest toutes les formes que prennent les étoiles.
B : Pourriez vous men dire plus LUC G ?
LG : Oui, par exemple hier, jai remarqué, que certaines étoiles étaient disposées en forme de paillasson.
B : Mais votre passion nest-elle pas une sorte de bouteille à la mer, un message vers linconnu ?
LG : Bien sûr, ce que je recherche cest le fantastique, le curieux, une espèce de château en Espagne.

Sur ce, Luc G se tait, les yeux perdus dans linfini.


----------



## Luc G (21 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />*Sur ce, Luc G se tait, les yeux perdus dans linfini.
*<hr /></blockquote>
J'ai l'impression de me voir en cinémascope  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je vais faire des rêves de grandeur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Retour de notre envoyé spécial : en fait Luc G est myope, il n'avait pas mis ses lunettes, ça lui donnait l'air intelligent, par contre il m'a expliqué la mer de la tranquillité sur le réverbère du coin de la rue, ça craint un peu)


----------



## bebert (21 Décembre 2002)

bouteille
breloque
château
paillasson
tournesol.
Le thème : l'astronomie


Il y a très longtemps, très longtemps.
Dans un galaxie lointaine, très lointaine

Sur la planète Babouine, le jeune Padavoine Luc Guywalker vivait dans une ferme, il se disait, en regardant les étoiles qu'un jour il les visiterait toutes. Son oncle disait que ce n'était pas en faisant la faignasse, qu'il partirait un jour à la Star Academy, là où on forme les meilleurs pilotes de la galaxie.

Son maître, le vieux sage Arico Ben Kenobabouin, lui enseignait l'art des chevaliers Débraille. On les reconnaissait facilement grâce à leurs barbes et leurs cheveux longs, leurs *breloques* et leurs *tournesols* laser. Ils terrassaient l'ennemi à coup de "peace and love" !

À l'aide d'une lunette astronomique, fabriquée lui-même à partir d'une *bouteille* de bière romubelgienne il contemplait la nébuleuse du *Paillasson*, là-bas se trouvait le système de la maison impériale.

Sur la planète mère de ce système, était emprisonnée la princesse Barbalala, cheffe des rebelles, dans le *château* du grand empereur Enski dit "Le beauf". Lui même qui, grâce à son bras droit, le sinistre Dark Bebert, faisait règner la terreur dans toute la galaxie.

Un jour Luc irait libérer la princesse du grand beauf Enski.


----------



## aricosec (22 Décembre 2002)

bouteille
breloque
château
paillasson
tournesol.
Le thème : l'astronomie


j'ai fait un rêve fantastique,peut etre a l'approche de noel,je courrais au milieu d'un champ de TOURNESOL,a une lieue de mon village se dessinait l'ombre d'un CHATEAU,j'arrivais bientot au portail,le franchit d'un bond et ne prit même pas la precaution de m'essuyer les pieds sur le PAILLASSON.
je grimpais quatre a quatre les marches de l'escalier monumental,arrivé au donjon,mon coeur battait la BRELOQUE,je me précipitait sur le telescope digne du mont palomar,je me mit a admirer les myriades d'etoiles en pensant que si je pouvais mettre le ciel en BOUTEILLE ! je serais le plus heureux des hommes,et m'en rassasierai   chaque jour a grandes lampées  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




un grand fracas me reveilla,un putain de météorite venait de transpercer mon toit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



salopereries d'étoiles


----------



## Luc G (22 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr />* 
un grand fracas me reveilla,un putain de météorite venait de transpercer mon toit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



salopereries d'étoiles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











*<hr /></blockquote>

Encore un jeune Padavoine qui conduit comme un manche


----------



## aricosec (22 Décembre 2002)

il serait bon que le professeur de la semaine,avertisse la concurrente BARBARELLA,qu'il est interdit d'engager quelque relation qui soit avec le dit prof,sous couvert de rédaction.

en sommes du léchage de bottes pur et simple ...gasspp !


----------



## Luc G (22 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr />* il serait bon que le professeur de la semaine,avertisse la concurrente BARBARELLA,qu'il est interdit d'engager quelque relation qui soit avec le dit prof,sous couvert de rédaction.

en sommes du léchage de bottes pur et simple ...gasspp !  










*<hr /></blockquote>

Sois rassuré, Aricosec, je n'ai pas de bottes.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Et je ne suis pas corruptible (pour l'instant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) par voie électronique.
(Jamais vu transiter un armagnac par les fils du téléphone, et c'est pas faute d'avoir bayé  aux corneilles, le nez à la fenêtre)


----------



## barbarella (22 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr />* il serait bon que le professeur de la semaine,avertisse la concurrente BARBARELLA,qu'il est interdit d'engager quelque relation qui soit avec le dit prof,sous couvert de rédaction.

en sommes du léchage de bottes pur et simple ...gasspp !  










*<hr /></blockquote>

Jaloux


----------



## Luc G (22 Décembre 2002)

Eh ! Les comiques du fond de la classe !
Oui, c'est ça : Barbarella et Aricosec !

Voulez-vous bien vous tenir tranquille !!!!

Sinon, je vous fais corriger les fautes d'orthographe de tous les forums de MacGé (y compris les miennes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## barbarella (22 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* Eh ! Les comiques du fond de la classe !
Oui, c'est ça : Barbarella et Aricosec !

Voulez-vous bien vous tenir tranquille !!!!

Sinon, je vous fais corriger les fautes d'orthographe de tous les forums de MacGé (y compris les miennes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

*<hr /></blockquote>

C'est Arico qui a commencé


----------



## Luc G (23 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

C'est Arico qui a commencé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Je ne veux pas savoir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, je mange d'abord, je diplôme après.
À tout à l'heure.


----------



## Luc G (23 Décembre 2002)

Je me suis bien marré et j'ai apprécié que les textes soient aussi divers et (a)variés, dans la forme comme dans le fond. Mes petits élèves ont bien travaillé (même si ça commençait à chahuter au fond vers la fin, on mettra ça sur le compte de la fin du trimestre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

Et c'est ....

Bébert qui est déclaré vainqueur. M'est avis qu'il y a là, non seulement une oeuvre littéraire, mais encore un scénario en or pour un film à petit spectacle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour le casting, j'ai quand même quelques inquiétudes : j'ai peur que les candidats probables pour les rôles-clefs aient la tête un peu près du bonnet. Faudrait pas que les bars d'Hollywood se mettent à ressembler au bar de MacGé, sinon la censure guette. Il vaudrait sans doute mieux prendre les Monty Python ou alors confier le truc à Mel Brooks, on risquerait moins les dérapages.


----------



## barbarella (23 Décembre 2002)

Eh bien, moi qui ai lâché mon tricot juste pour voir les résultats, je ne peux qu'assister au spectacle de ma déconvenue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Enfin les choses étant ce qu'elles sont bravo bébert. Et que le spectacle continue clap,clap,clap


----------



## bebert (23 Décembre 2002)

Moi j'ai lâché Age of Empire II (sur fond de M6 : zone interdite : les adulescents) pour voir les résultats : Youuuuhouuuuuu !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.
Nananaèreuhhh !

Merci merci merci !!!

À plus tard pour une nouvelle manche (à vos tricots ! arf!).
Bonne nuit à +.


----------



## aricosec (23 Décembre 2002)

derniere heure,nous apprenons que * DON aricover* sicilien de pére, vient de lancer un contrat sur LUCG,celui ci ayant fait fi de son talent devra en répondre,une gueuse de ciment aux pieds,il ira faire donner des  cours aux poissons.


----------



## aricosec (24 Décembre 2002)

une petite bouée pour surnager !
hé ! hé !


----------



## bebert (24 Décembre 2002)

C'est reparti :

Les mots : choucroute, bretelle, honte, bouchot et hypocondriaque.

Thème : écrivez le prochain "keynote" de Steve Jobs.

À rendre avant le 31 décembre 2002 à minuit.

Joyeux Noël à toutes et tous


----------



## Luc G (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr />* derniere heure,nous apprenons que  DON aricover sicilien de pére, vient de lancer un contrat sur LUCG,celui ci ayant fait fi de son talent devra en répondre,une gueuse de ciment aux pieds,il ira faire donner des  cours aux poissons. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















*<hr /></blockquote>

après dernière heure. Des sources généralement bien informées ont conduit soixante millions de consommateurs à mettre en garde notre cher public contre certaines annonces mensongères qui pourraient leur faire miroiter un gras bénéfice gras pour une mise modique.

En résumé, les soit-disants contrats proposés par le supposé Don Aricover (aussi sicilien que la tête de veau est un plan typiquement yankee) ne sont que de la poudre aux yeux, au mieux de la poudre à éternuer. Vous n'en tirerez aucun autre bénéfice que celui de vous éviter une visite chez le coiffeur à force de vous être tapé la tête contre les murs en répétant "mais qu'est-ce que j'ai été con ! mais qu'est-ce que j'ai été con !"

Sans compter que Luc G est coriace : à singe, singe à demi et ce n'est pas à un vieux singe comme lui qu'un chimpanzé plein de puces va apprendre à faire la grimace.

Ce sera tout pour l'instant. La prochaine fois, en fait de Sicile, le Aricover , je lui joue "Capri, c'est fini"


----------



## Luc G (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* C'est reparti :

Les mots : choucroute, bretelle, honte, bouchot et hypocondriaque.

Thème : écrivez le prochain "keynote" de Steve Jobs.

À rendre avant le 31 décembre 2002 à minuit.

Joyeux Noël à toutes et tous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Excellent choix Bebert.

Je parle de la date bien sûr. Pour les mots et le thème, je me demande  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 J'ai comme un poids sur l'estomac.


----------



## aricosec (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* 

Excellent choix Bebert.

Je parle de la date bien sûr. Pour les mots et le thème, je me demande  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 J'ai comme un poids sur l'estomac.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

il nous l'a joué fine BEBERT ! et fi de nos discordes cher LUCG ! huons ce mecreant qui va nous faire péter la calbombe avec son probléme,la tête dans le sac pendant les fetes,ça va pas etre la joie,pour les moules de bouchot et la choucroute,je vois a peu prés,j'va attendre BARBARELLA et je broderais autour de son idée ...ARFF ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	























*au faite  ?  bonnes fêtes a tous et bon noel !*


----------



## aricosec (24 Décembre 2002)

bon noel !


----------



## barbarella (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr />* 

il nous l'a joué fine BEBERT ! et fi de nos discordes cher LUCG ! huons ce mecreant qui va nous faire péter la calbombe avec son probléme,la tête dans le sac pendant les fetes,ça va pas etre la joie,pour les moules de bouchot et la choucroute,je vois a peu prés,j'va attendre BARBARELLA et je broderais autour de son idée ...ARFF ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	























au faite  ?  bonnes fêtes a tous et bon noel !

*<hr /></blockquote>  

Ayant un emploi du temps très chargé, je ne pourrais remettre ma copie que le 31 décembre 2002 à 23 h 59


----------



## barbarella (24 Décembre 2002)

Bon, je vais être bonne fille :

Steeve JOBS  Bonjour à tous. Je vous remercie dêtre venus si nombreux. Cest un jour un peu spécial pour moi. Jai quantité de choses excitantes à vous dire ce matin.
Au cours des dernières semaines, vous avez pu découvrir les nouvelles bretelles que jai mises à la disposition du public. Vous avez dailleurs été très nombreux à manger de la choucroute, ce dont je vous remercie.

Aujourdhui, je sens que, face à ma honte grandissante, il  me faut  proposer à mes admirateurs quelques moules de bouchot.

Cest vrai, je suis  hypocondriaque mais fier de mon travail.

Chez nous, nous pensons et vous suivez. Célèbre citation transformée pas la suite en :
« Je pense, donc tu suis ».


----------



## Luc G (25 Décembre 2002)

Bravo, Barbarella, pour avoir le courage de te jeter si vite dans le bain (l'eau de cuisson pour les bouchot, je suppose  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Et je suis d'accord avec Aricosec, le bébert ne l'emportera pas en paradis : question étrennes, ça va être la boîte à claques.

J'ai bien pondu un truc mais c'est pas encore très clair et vu que, comme vous, je n'ai pas que des conneries à dire ces jours-ci (faut aussi en faire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), je laisse mariner (pour les moules) ou fermenter (pour la choucroute), c'est comme vous le sentez  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À dans pas longtemps (Bébert, je te dis pas merci)


----------



## Luc G (25 Décembre 2002)

PS. Je verrai quand même bien Petit Scarabée sur ce coup.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



À table.


----------



## aricosec (25 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* PS. Je verrai quand même bien Petit Scarabée sur ce coup.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



À table.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

le petit scarabée,n'est qu'um vil cloporte,il ne daigne meme pas nous *deshonorer* de sa verve,que nous avions apprécié dans le temps,sa fraterie avec l'immonde tanplan,avec un zeste d'allemite,nous les a transformés en de simples scoriste de posts.
c'est bien triste  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









tient pour eux


----------



## aricosec (27 Décembre 2002)

dur dur ce devoir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







c'est aujourdhui que steve le malin cause a la télé,une conference sur son nouvel ipod automatique
c'est tellement revolutionnaire qu'il compte les vendre comme des boites de CHOUCROUTE,il s'est meme faché avec son responsable marketing et il lui a remonté les BRETELLES,l'autre avait tellement HONTE qu'il s'est précipité chez léon de bruxelles le spécialiste des moule frites, de là BOUCHOT de bonne aloi,et dans sa colere il a dit a la cantonnade,je suis peut etre hYPOCONDRIAQUE,mais une bonne bouffe sera bénéfique a ma santé

poil aux  .....

je trouverais biien un autre JOB ....hi hi hi !


----------



## Luc G (27 Décembre 2002)

7 janvier, 1h30 après le début de la keynote.
Lennui gagne le public
Steve gagne déjà la sortie quand soudain...

"Juste une petite chose encore
Sans importance aucune
Mais qui me casse les burnes
Sensation que jabhorre

Cest ce putain de forum suisse
Avec ses hypocondriaques
Qui râlent sur mes mac(ques)
jen ai le pull qui se hérisse

Le pire, cest le bar, la honte
Avec ses vieilles haridelles
Qui se remontent les bretelles.
Je comprends rien à ce quils racontent.

Ça me donne des aigreurs destomac
Ça me démolit mon karma
Comme cette saleté de choucroute
Que le Gassée a voulu que je goûte

Cétait après des moules de bouchot
Jai pris ça pour des champignons
Ça me semblait si mignon
Quand jai su, le plat est revenu tout chaud.

Résultat, pour ma première appleExpo
Jai passé la soirée au pot.
Et ces couillons du bar, les chiottes
Ils en parlent en se tenant les côtes

Cest assez de souci, jai décidé de cesser ça
Je lance le ipot, ça va les mettre à plat.
Le haut cest fait pour boire et pour le bla bla bla
Le bas cest fait pour....exactement, cest ça.

Fini, tous ces posts dégueulasses,
Ces crampons ne feront plus la foire
Je leur oterai lenvie de boire
Je tirerai la chasse."

Et la foule en délire jetait des gratte-cul que le bruit de la mer emportait vers les nues.


----------



## aricosec (27 Décembre 2002)

j'espere que BEBERT aura compris que LUCG ne peut avoir tant de talent aprés les fêtes, sans avoir recours a la snouff !
 le dopage étant interdit dans cette epreuve,ce quidam donc eliminé d'office,je conserve toute mes chances


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr />* j'espere que BEBERT aura compris que LUCG ne peut avoir tant de talent aprés les fêtes, sans avoir recours a la snouff !
*<hr /></blockquote>
...c'est vrai que la prose de Luc G, c'est du "grand art"....il sera difficile de faire mieux - moi, j'y renonce !!!


----------



## barbarella (27 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
...c'est vrai que la prose de Luc G, c'est du "grand art"....il sera difficile de faire mieux - moi, j'y renonce !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

On se dégonfle Thebig ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 
On se dégonfle Thebig ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*<hr /></blockquote>
Salut Barbarella !
...un peu d'humilité ne peut que me faire du bien...


----------



## aricosec (27 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
...c'est vrai que la prose de Luc G, c'est du "grand art"....il sera difficile de faire mieux - moi, j'y renonce !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

cet exercisse t'aurai pourtant été bénéfique,je t'aurais cru plus motivé par tout ces devoirs ?
enfin peut etre dans le prochain.


----------



## Luc G (28 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr />* j'espere que BEBERT aura compris que LUCG ne peut avoir tant de talent aprés les fêtes, sans avoir recours a la snouff !
 le dopage étant interdit dans cette epreuve,ce quidam donc eliminé d'office,je conserve toute mes chances

















*<hr /></blockquote>

Les insinuations malveillantes de ce louche individu (alias Aricosec) ne sauraient intéresser bebert.

Et plutôt que de vouloir me faire pisser dans un flacon au risque de n'y détecter que des miettes de bouchons, il serait plus pertinent de s'intéresser à ce curieux travestissement qui a transformé un chevaucheur de balai étique en éleveur de puces bedonnant. J'en appelle au comité d'étique (sic). Qu'on creuse ce cas sous l'écorce, qu'on en extirpe le flageollant neurone (si cet exploit est à portée de la science moderne) et qu'on le confie à l'académie (de médecine, pas  la val-star) qu'on sache enfin le fin mot (s'il y en a un) de cette étrange mutation.

Tu est démasqué, Mata-Ari, on va te couvrir de cendres, te faire mijoter à petit feu jusqu'à ce que tu te repentes, aussi confus que confit. Tu es cuit !


----------



## bebert (29 Décembre 2002)

Rappel aux retardataires : Déposez vos quenottes avant 31/12/2002 minuit. L'avenir de la pomme en dépend. Parce que c'est bien connu : "tant que vous avez des dents croquez des pommes !" Arff !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







PS : Félicitations LucG pour tes 1000 posts !


----------



## aricosec (29 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* Rappel aux retardataires : Déposez vos quenottes avant 31/12/2002 minuit. L'avenir de la pomme en dépend. Parce que c'est bien connu : "tant que vous avez des dents croquez des pommes !" Arff !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







PS : Félicitations LucG pour tes 1000 posts !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

une nouvele KEYNOTE du sérénissime aricosec !
toute la presse en parle


t'a interet a me mettre au moins deuxieme du concours si tu veut encore manger des pommes avec les tiennes de quenottes,sinon tu pourrais les retrouver en remplacement des touches de ton clavier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







* une menace ?? ,mais non , mais non !! *


----------



## bebert (31 Décembre 2002)

Attention, plus que quelques heures avant la clôture du jeu, dépechez-vous !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Janvier 2003)

suce pinces de


----------



## aricosec (1 Janvier 2003)

*crabes ??? *


----------



## bebert (1 Janvier 2003)

Trois copies rendues à temps : Barbarella, Aricosec et LucG.

Le 1er prix est attribué à LUCG ! Bravo !!!
2è prix : Barbarella
3è prix : Aricosec.


----------



## aricosec (1 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Trois copies rendues à temps : Barbarella, Aricosec et LucG.

Le 1er prix est attribué à LUCG ! Bravo !!!
2è prix : Barbarella
3è prix : Aricosec.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







* 

[/QUOTE]

merci maitre,heureusement qu'ont était que trois,comme il y a trois marches sur le podium, tu ne pouvais decemment pas m'ejecter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







la perseverance etant mienne, comme terminator

*"" JE REVIENDRAIS !!""*


----------



## Luc G (1 Janvier 2003)

Merci et Bonne Année au jury et aux malheureux candidats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(J'espère que ton choix ne va pas exciter les puces au Arico  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Pour le prochain sujet (moins vicieux, je l'espère, que celui de Bebert  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , on verra ce soir, si tout va bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## bebert (1 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> *Pour le prochain sujet (moins vicieux, je l'espère, que celui de Bebert  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , on verra ce soir, si tout va bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)   * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est l'hôpital qui se fout de la charité !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ton sujet sur l'astronomie était pas mal non plus !!!


----------



## barbarella (2 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Trois copies rendues à temps : Barbarella, Aricosec et LucG.

Le 1er prix est attribué à LUCG ! Bravo !!!
2è prix : Barbarella
3è prix : Aricosec.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







* 

[/QUOTE]

Je suis extèmement flattée de ce second prix, d'autant plus flattée qu'il n'était qu'un pur plagia d'un post de DocEvil, évidemment habilement remanié à la sauce Barbarella. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Flattée car, apparemment vous m'avez cru capable d'une telle plume. Et je suis très fière de cette imposture passée inaperçue. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors c'est un plaisr pour moi de partager avec Arico ce second prix.

Aléa jacta est *

*Je suis trop émue pour dire autre chose


----------



## barbarella (2 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 


Flattée car, apparemment vous m'avez cru capable d'une telle plume. 
* 

[/QUOTE]

OK, j'en fais peut-être un peu trop


----------



## barbarella (2 Janvier 2003)

Et, bravo à Luc G


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2003)

Je te remercie de rendre à César, Barbarella. C'est tout à ton honneur.
Mais je tiens à te rassurer : je poste en « open source », tu peux donc y aller franco.

Amitiés,


----------



## barbarella (2 Janvier 2003)

L'imitation, est le plus sincère des compliments


----------



## Luc G (2 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
Aléa jacta est *

*Je suis trop émue pour dire autre chose  
* 

[/QUOTE]

Les bras m'en tombent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Barbarella qui latinise quand elle ne sait plus quoi dire

Contrairement à ce qu'on raconte trop souvent, le niveau monte.
(Et je ne dis pas ça pour les bretons).

J'attends avec impatience le premier post de barbarella en sumérien
(à propos, j'ai commencé à chercher pour les 90 langues de tes voeux, il m'en manque encore quelques-unes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ).

Excusez-moi si je suis tout décousu : j'ai du m'accrocher quelque part (mais non pas à une bouteille !), je n'ai encore ni les mots ni le thème de votre prochain pensum. Ce sera, ou pour tard ce soir, ou pour demain matin (poster ce genre de truc depuis le boulot, ça me met en forme pour la journée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Janvier 2003)

Vu que certains doivent avoir du mal à reprendre un rythme sain, j'ai calmé mes tendances sadiques. Profitez de ma mansuétude et profitez, vous aussi, de ce début d'année pour être doux comme des agneaux avec ceux qui vous entourent. Vous aurez suffisamment d'occasions de vous foutre en rogne d'ici le 31 décembre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* Le thème : le printemps

les mots :

châtaigne
cuisse
gesticulation
pêcheur
troglodyte
*


----------



## Luc G (2 Janvier 2003)

Je recommence (MacGé avait encore oublié comment je m'appelais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Vu que certains doivent avoir du mal à reprendre un rythme sain, j'ai calmé mes tendances sadiques. Profitez de ma mansuétude et profitez, vous aussi, de ce début d'année pour être doux comme des agneaux avec ceux qui vous entourent. Vous aurez suffisamment d'occasions de vous foutre en rogne d'ici le 31 décembre 

*Le thème : le printemps

les mots :

châtaigne
cuisse
gesticulation
pêcheur
troglodyte
*


----------



## barbarella (2 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 



J'attends avec impatience le premier post de barbarella en sumérien


* 

[/QUOTE]

Désolée mon mac ne reconnaît pas les caractères cunéiformes, je fais donc un copier/coller






_BONNE ANNEE A TOUS_


----------



## aricosec (2 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />*
 Vous aurez suffisamment d'occasions de vous foutre en rogne d'ici le 31 décembre 

* 

[/QUOTE]

quoi ? tu veux dire que tu nous donne un an pour pondre notre documentaire ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




t'est plus fort que bebert qui nous avait donné 8 jours !


----------



## Luc G (2 Janvier 2003)

Oups ! j'ai oublié de fixer les délais (dur, dur, la rentrée). Disons dimanche soir (vers 21-22h).


----------



## aricosec (3 Janvier 2003)

*bon ben moi,comme j'ai deux anniversaires sur le feu avant dimanche,je risque d'avoir les neurones(oui mes amis,j'en ais retrouvé deux ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ) ,en berne avant le le verdict.*

je pond tout de suite

_de bleu,de vert ou de sépia
nous serons alors entouré
des GESTICULATIONS de bras
de gnomes,ou bien de quelque fée

d'autres le seront de PECHEURS
pressé de sortir un brochet
comme le fait la main d'ma soeur
cherchant la tête d'un furet

le zouave la met sur sa CUISSE
on ne peut que l'encourager
car il faudra bien qu'elle puisse
un jour enfin le contenter

c'est une maison TROGLODYTE
au printemps que moi j'habiterai
et pour y allez ça va vite
un coup de TGV c'est fait

ce n'est pas trés loin de vendome
donc du coté de la touraine
un joli petit coin en somme
en septembre il y a des CHATAIGNES_


recette de chataignes

un bon kilo de chataignes
fendez les avec un couteau,faites grillez dans une poele trouée,servez les
a vos amis avec un sauvignon

comment vous connaissez ??
ah bon, alors proouut !!


----------



## barbarella (3 Janvier 2003)

Cétait un  matin de printemps,
Et le picnic était fin prêt.

Sur la nappe un joli poulet
Et une bouteille de beaujolais.

Est-ce la chaleur, ou lémotion
Il posa sa main sur sa cuisse.

Elle lui fila une chataîgne,
Il se renfrogna dans son coin.

Ce nétait quun pauvre pêcheur,
Aimant les gesticulations.

Près deux volait un troglodyte, 
Qui en douce rigolait bien, 
Il savait quun jour de printemps
Les amoureux feraient leur uvre.


P.S. merci arico, pour la recette des chataîgnes, mais je ne pense pas que cela influencera le jury


----------



## Luc G (3 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *P.S. merci arico, pour la recette des chataîgnes, mais je ne pense pas que cela influencera le jury 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Le jury ne se laissera influencer par rien (sauf par la météo évidemment)


----------



## barbarella (3 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Le jury ne se laissera influencer par rien (sauf par la météo évidemment)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Enfin quelqu'un d'intègre, bravo Luc G


----------



## Luc G (3 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Enfin quelqu'un d'intègre, bravo Luc G  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ni par les recettes de châtaignes,
ni par les flatteries.


----------



## aricosec (3 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Le jury ne se laissera influencer par rien (sauf par la météo évidemment)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

arico le grand chyromancien

" je vois des nuages au dessus de la maison que c'est la barbarella qui l'habite, "

" je vois de fabuleuses eclaircies au dessus du mas du grand et serinissime LUCG"

"au dessus de la case du perdant BEBERT, je ne vois rien"

qu'il est ty bien fait mon cirage de pompe PATRON ?


----------



## barbarella (3 Janvier 2003)

Voilà, qu'il se prend pour Noël Mamère à ses tous débuts


----------



## Luc G (3 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 

qu'il est ty bien fait mon cirage de pompe PATRON ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















* 

[/QUOTE]

Ben, c'est pas terrible  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 :
- je n'ai pas de mas
- je ne suis pas grand
- sérinissime ?? je croyais que c'était sérénissime ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre, effectivement, il fait beau.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Si tu ne vois rien au-dessus de chez bébert, ça doit être qu'il a le neurone qui fume, ça cache le paysage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## aricosec (3 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Ben, c'est pas terrible  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 :
- je n'ai pas de mas
- je ne suis pas grand
- sérinissime ?? je croyais que c'était sérénissime ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre, effectivement, il fait beau.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Si tu ne vois rien au-dessus de chez bébert, ça doit être qu'il a le neurone qui fume, ça cache le paysage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )   * 

[/QUOTE] 

youpi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  votre seigneurie, je venais d'inventer serinissime,j'adore ça,une maniere de se distinguer du larousse,un  parlé bien a nous,du ça qu'est bon,plusieurs me l'ont d'ailleurs reproché,j'espere que cette vision abracadabrante du français ne nuira pas a mes notes,ni a nos bonnes relations

l'arico piteus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps : un O V N I  se balade au dessus de la hutte du sieur BEBERT ! il veule l'étudier,il risque de manquer a l'appel


----------



## Luc G (3 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 

youpi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  votre seigneurie, je venais d'inventer serinissime,j'adore ça,une maniere de se distinguer du larousse,un  parlé bien a nous,du ça qu'est bon,plusieurs me l'ont d'ailleurs reproché,j'espere que cette vision abracadabrante du français ne nuira pas a mes notes,ni a nos bonnes relations

l'arico piteus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps : un O V N I  se balade au dessus de la hutte du sieur BEBERT ! il veule l'étudier,il risque de manquer a l'appel  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

Aucun risque, l'invention, il n'y a que ça de vrai  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour le bébert, je coyais qu'il était dégoûté de l'astronomie


----------



## aricosec (4 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Pour le bébert, je coyais qu'il était dégoûté de l'astronomie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

bien sur mais * ILS* l'avaient repéré depuis longtemps !  * ILS* en avait marre de ce voyeur  * ILS* ont decider de le disecquer pour voir comment c'était fait un terrien accroc aux étoiles, * ILS* le violeront peut etre un petit peut,mais  * ILS* le rendront samedi soir,maniere qu'il fasse ses devoirs.

nous somme de tout coeur avec lui


----------



## barbarella (4 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 

bien sur mais  ILS l'avaient repéré depuis longtemps !   ILS en avait marre de ce voyeur   ILS ont decider de le disecquer pour voir comment c'était fait un terrien accroc aux étoiles,  ILS le violeront peut etre un petit peut,mais   ILS le rendront samedi soir,maniere qu'il fasse ses devoirs.

nous somme de tout coeur avec lui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












* 

[/QUOTE]

Ouuuuuuuiiiiiiiiii, vive bébert


----------



## bebert (4 Janvier 2003)




----------



## barbarella (4 Janvier 2003)




----------



## barbarella (4 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> *











* 

[/QUOTE]

You want to believe, or you believe ?


----------



## bebert (4 Janvier 2003)

Tu connais pas cette célèbre affiche ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Je crois aux extra-terrestres, mais je pense qu'il va falloir attendre longtemps (très longtemps même) avant d'en voir un raser nos vertes prairies


----------



## barbarella (4 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> *











* 

[/QUOTE]

Si ça t'intéresse


----------



## aricosec (4 Janvier 2003)

merde ! ,c'est foutu LUCG , *ILS* lui ont même piqué son ordi,il ne peut plus poster 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











chouette ! plus qu'une adversaire


----------



## Luc G (4 Janvier 2003)

D'ici dimanche, il peut passer de l'eau sous les ponts,
et des lots sous les posts.

Il ne faut pas vendre la peau du posteur avant de l'avoir déconnecté,
ni la peau du bebert avant de l'avoir vitrifié.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il peut y avoir aussi de nouveaux candidats, on ne sait jamais. J'en profite pour rappeler le principe : faire un texte en vers (au départ c'était des octosyllabes, perso, je préfère les déca, sauf pour le café) ou en prose sur le thème choisi et contenant les 5 mots imposés. Sur ce coup :

 Le thème : le printemps

les mots :

châtaigne
cuisse
gesticulation
pêcheur
troglodyte

À vos claviers, vous aurez au moins la satisfaction d'avoir hérissé le poil du aricosec qui est prêt à suriner tous ses adversaires afin d'augmenter ses chances


----------



## Luc G (5 Janvier 2003)

À ce soir pour les résultats. j'espère que Bebert aura pondu quelque chose et d'autres éventuellement.

Je m'en vais faire un tour à la campagne en attendant.


----------



## aricosec (5 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * À ce soir pour les résultats. j'espère que Bebert aura pondu quelque chose et d'autres éventuellement.

Je m'en vais faire un tour à la campagne en attendant.   * 

[/QUOTE]

si tu voit des taupes dans ton jardin,ne tire pas,c'est peut etre BEBERT,metamorphosé par un extra terrestre,


----------



## bebert (5 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * À ce soir pour les résultats. j'espère que Bebert aura pondu quelque chose et d'autres éventuellement.

Je m'en vais faire un tour à la campagne en attendant.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Eh les mecs, faut arrêter de boire. Il ne faut pas vendre la peau du Bebert avant de l'avoir attrapé hihi ! Mon cher LucG, tu as dis dimanche !!!
Alors encore 24 heures siouplait !!!


----------



## bebert (5 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Eh les mecs, faut arrêter de boire. Il ne faut pas vendre la peau du Bebert avant de l'avoir attrapé hihi ! Mon cher LucG, tu as dis dimanche !!!
Alors encore 24 heures siouplait !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Ou c'est moi qui suit tombé dans une faille spatio-temporelle ?


----------



## Luc G (5 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Ou c'est moi qui suit tombé dans une faille spatio-temporelle ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Non, tu as raison. Toute la journée, j'ai eu tendance à penser que j'étais dimanche : le pied, puisqu'il me reste encore un dimanche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je vois que la fréquentation des petits hommes verts ne te décale pas de l'imperturbable mécanique céleste. Faudra que je me décide à me rendre compte que les congés sont finis, qu'on est samedi et qu'il faudrait que je mette ma montre à l'heure d'hiver  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et donc, à dimanche (le vrai) soir pour la remise des copies.


----------



## aricosec (5 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Non, tu as raison. Toute la journée, j'ai eu tendance à penser que j'étais dimanche : le pied, puisqu'il me reste encore un dimanche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

et oui,mais qui va nous prouvez que ce n'est pas un kryptonien qui va pondre le devoir a BEBERT ?
un gars cousin de superman qu'on appelle superproseur ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'ai un doute


----------



## Luc G (5 Janvier 2003)

Aricosec aurait-il peur d'un kryptonien ?

Allons, allons, haut les coeurs !

Et puis, pourquoi les kryptoniens ne pourraient-ils pas participer ?
Pas de sectarisme hors de propos : les kryptoniens, les shadoks, les gibis,  les parisiens, les petits hommes verts, les australopithèques et même les autres sont les bienvenus.


----------



## barbarella (5 Janvier 2003)

Cest aujourd'hui dimanche,
Tiens ma jolie maman,
voici des roses blanches,
toi qui les aiment tant ........


----------



## aricosec (5 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Aricosec aurait-il peur d'un kryptonien ?

Allons, allons, haut les coeurs !

Et puis, pourquoi les kryptoniens ne pourraient-ils pas participer ?
Pas de sectarisme hors de propos : les kryptoniens, les shadoks, les gibis,  les parisiens, les petits hommes verts, les australopithèques et même les autres sont les bienvenus.   * 

[/QUOTE]

"d'accord mais pas les irlandais !! " 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







se reporter au film * "le sheriff est en prison" * du fabuleux   MELL BROOKS


----------



## aricosec (5 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Cest aujourd'hui dimanche,
Tiens ma jolie maman,
voici des roses blanches,
toi qui les aiment tant ........ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

et quand tu t'blottiras
dans les bras de papa
retire donc ta culotte
ne fait pas ta chochotte








irréverencieux ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      et oui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




quesque qui bouge le cul des andalouses....
c'est l'amour


----------



## bebert (6 Janvier 2003)

Le thème : le printemps
les mots :
châtaigne
cuisse
gesticulation
pêcheur
troglodyte

À peine rentré dans le froid de l'hiver
Qu'il faut déjà vous parler du printemps
La neige est tombée sur le gazon vert
Recouvrant la maison d'un manteau blanc

Quand vient le printemps, le temps des cerises
On voit des *pêcheurs* ne rien ramener
Alors ils s'en vont prier à l'église
suffisamment pour se faire pardonner

Mais tout ça n'est que *gesticulation*
Il faudra bien qu'il rapportent à manger
On les voit jeter avec précaution
Leur filets dans l'eau encore gelée

Certains *troglodytes* balayent leurs maisons
Tandis que d'autres construisent leur nid
Les marmottes sortent de l'hibernation
Et les hirondelles reviennent par ici

Pour dorer ses *cuisses*, attendons l'été
Et pour les *châtaignes*, vivement l'automne
Mais dans l'immédiat je vais arrêter
Il faut que j'présèrve mon unique neurone.


----------



## barbarella (6 Janvier 2003)

bébert, tu m'énerves,


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2003)

Mon cher Bébert, on va encore dire que j'enc*** les mouches (tssss), mais il faudra m'expliquer le coup des filets dans l'eau gelée. Glaciale, j'aurais compris. Mais gelée ???

Amitiés à ton neurone,


----------



## aricosec (6 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * bébert, tu m'énerves,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

ah ! non , ah non ! ,ont t'avait dit qu'il est interdit de prendre parti.

evidemment avec ton vote mes chances sont foireuses,surtout avec l'escroc de LUG.


----------



## aricosec (6 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * Mon cher Bébert, on va encore dire que j'enc*** les mouches (tssss), mais il faudra m'expliquer le coup des filets dans l'eau gelée. Glaciale, j'aurais compris. Mais gelée ???

Amitiés à ton neurone, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

ont va surtout dire que tu nous a lachement abandonnés,déja qu'ont était pas nombreux


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2003)

Dis donc, l'ancien, tu ne crois pas que j'ai déjà assez de boulot sur « le chemin » ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ne t'en fais pas, je reviendrai vous voir à l'occasion. Et je garde un il bien ouvert sur toutes vos bêtises !

P.S. : Pensez quand même à épargner Bébert !


----------



## barbarella (6 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * Mon cher Bébert, on va encore dire que j'enc*** les mouches (tssss), mais il faudra m'expliquer le coup des filets dans l'eau gelée. Glaciale, j'aurais compris. Mais gelée ???

Amitiés à ton neurone, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Et Vlan dans les dents


----------



## barbarella (6 Janvier 2003)

J'espère que LucG aura remarqué cette énorme bourde


----------



## barbarella (6 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> *












* 

[/QUOTE]

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bébert:</font><hr />*Tu connais pas cette célèbre affiche ?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/QUOTE]

Bien sur que si  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*


----------



## bebert (6 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * Mon cher Bébert, on va encore dire que j'enc*** les mouches (tssss), mais il faudra m'expliquer le coup des filets dans l'eau gelée. Glaciale, j'aurais compris. Mais gelée ???

Amitiés à ton neurone, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Primo : fallait que je trouve une rime
Deuzio : quand on dit "on se les gèle", ça veut pas forcément dire qu'on les a gelées !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Troisio : je parle très mieux français que toi et je te merde !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Quatro : t'as un roman à écrire alors retourne z'y vite !


----------



## Luc G (6 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 

"d'accord mais pas les irlandais !! " 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







se reporter au film  "le sheriff est en prison"  du fabuleux   MELL BROOKS










* 

[/QUOTE]

Je ne me rappelle plus des irlandais dans l'histoire, mais pour les haricots, je m'en souviens très bien


----------



## Luc G (6 Janvier 2003)

À part ça, vous êtes priés d'arrêter de vous balancer des coups de cartable sous les prétextes les plus futiles sinon les punitions vont pleuvoir : les vacances sont finies. Essayez de vous en souvenir (mois aussi d'ailleurs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

À tout à l'heure.


----------



## Luc G (6 Janvier 2003)

La médaille, en chocolat, est attribuée à Aricosec.

Non que les deux autres impétrants aient démérité : le côté bucolico-MLF de barbarella et les envolées lyriques de Bebert m'ont comblé d'aise; mais il faut choisir et j'assume

Et ce malgré les basses injures dont m'abreuve l'indigne Aricosec.

Qu'on m'amène une auréole  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





PS En ce qui concerne les libertés que prend bebert avec la réalité pour avoir une rime, je rappellerai que notre grand Victor Hugo ne faisait pas autre chose dans la légende des siècles ("tout reposait dans Ur et dans Jérimadeth" : j'ai rime à dait). Il est donc excusé et j'espère que le Doc l'excuse aussi


----------



## bebert (6 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * La médaille, en chocolat, est attribuée à Aricosec.* 

[/QUOTE]

En général, la médaille en chocolat est décernée au 4è de l'épreuve 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bravo Harry Kocek !


----------



## Luc G (6 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

En général, la médaille en chocolat est décernée au 4è de l'épreuve&amp;#8230; 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

Vu la saison, j'ai plus de chocolat que d'or à la maison. Et donc... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










(Et puis c'est pour éviter que AricoSec ne prenne la grosse tête, ce qui augmenterait la population de puces, ou ait les chevilles qui enflent. Sans compter qu'il a déjà pris du volume question embonpoint Si on laissait faire, son avatar ne rentrerait plus sur la page... Oui, je sais, c'est pas le chocolat qui va arranger ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## barbarella (6 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * La médaille, en chocolat, est attribuée à Aricosec.*

[/QUOTE]

Ouais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />
*Non que les deux autres impétrants aient démérité : le côté bucolico-MLF de barbarella*

[/QUOTE]

on aura tout lu, MLF, moi ? Ya pas plus soumise au pauvre sort qui est le mien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />
* et les envolées lyriques de Bebert m'ont comblé d'aise; mais il faut choisir et j'assume. Et ce malgré les basses injures dont m'abreuve l'indigne Aricosec.

Qu'on m'amène une auréole  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

[/QUOTE]

Tu voudrais pas plutôt une couronne d'épines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





</font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />
*PS En ce qui concerne les libertés que prend bebert avec la réalité pour avoir une rime, je rappellerai que notre grand Victor Hugo ne faisait pas autre chose dans la légende des siècles ("tout reposait dans Ur et dans Jérimadeth" : j'ai rime à dait). Il est donc excusé et j'espère que le Doc l'excuse aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eh ben on est mal barré  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 d'ici qu'is se prenne vraiment pour Victor Hugo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais comme il faut être fair play

Bravo mon Arico
Tu a eu le gros lot
profites en mon coco
et c'est tout


----------



## Luc G (6 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *





on aura tout lu, MLF, moi ? Ya pas plus soumise au pauvre sort qui est le mien 

* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu as un sens de la soumission un peu spécial, non :

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *

Elle lui fila une chataîgne
* 

[/QUOTE]












<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *

Tu voudrais pas plutôt une couronne d'épines 

* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est l'épiphanie aujourd'hui, pas le vendredi saint; 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Couronne à la frangipane SVP


----------



## aricosec (6 Janvier 2003)

la la la lalére,la la !
lala la la lalére lala !


----------



## aricosec (6 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * la la la lalére,la la !
lala la la lalére lala !






* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est qu'il est content l'arico !


----------



## bebert (6 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *





Eh ben on est mal barré  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 d'ici qu'is se prenne vraiment pour Victor Hugo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]

"Je fais des vers
sans en avoir l'air
Comme victor ugoh
assis sur son pot"


----------



## barbarella (6 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Tu as un sens un peu spécial de la soumission 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Elle lui fila une chataîgne * 

[/QUOTE]

Faudrait pas me faire dire n'importe quoi aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 : 

recette de chataignes (de notre bien-aimé arico)

un bon kilo de chataignes
fendez les avec un couteau,faites grillez dans une poele trouée,servez les
a vos amis avec un sauvignon


----------



## aricosec (6 Janvier 2003)

si j'osais je proposerai une petite variante,quitte a ce que chaque gagnant choisisse une variante,en gardant la base des 5 obligantions et du théme

proposition

non  plus cinq mots,mais 5 personnages dans leur activité propre, a un certain moment de l'histoire qui ne sera pas obligatoirement en vers ,et une situation

exemple
*personnages*

un boucher
un fleuriste
un dentiste
un psychanaliste
un routier

*situation*

quelqun qui se prépare a une demande en mariage.


si je suis dingue faut le dire  ! !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ,on reviendra a l'ancienne version ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sinon,mettez vos mimines au boulot
jusqu'a mercredi minuit et 2 minutes


----------



## barbarella (6 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * si j'osais je proposerai une petite variante,quitte a ce que chaque gagnant choisisse une variante,en gardant la base des 5 obligantions et du théme

proposition

non  plus cinq mots,mais 5 personnages dans leur activité propre, a un certain moment de l'histoire qui ne sera pas obligatoirement en vers ,et une situation

exemple
personnages

un boucher
un fleuriste
un dentiste
un psychanaliste
un routier

situation

quelqun qui se prépare a une demande en mariage.


si je suis dingue faut le dire  ! !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ,on reviendra a l'ancienne version ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sinon,mettez vos mimines au boulot
jusqu'a mercredi minuit et 2 minutes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







* 

[/QUOTE]

Dans la vie il faut toujours oser, et tu vois ça comment ? :

*le* boucher avec *le* fleuriste, *le* routier avec *le* psychanaliste et *le* dentiste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je ne vois qu'un PACS


----------



## bebert (6 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> *si je suis dingue faut le dire  ! !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ,on reviendra a l'ancienne version ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Faut-il faire intervenir ces 5 personnages dans cette unique situation ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est complètement dingue ce truc !!!


----------



## Luc G (6 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * non  plus cinq mots,mais 5 personnages dans leur activité propre, a un certain moment de l'histoire qui ne sera pas obligatoirement en vers ,et une situation
* 

[/QUOTE]

Pourquoi pas, tant qu'on n'a pas essayé, on évalue mal.

Personnellement, j'aime bien les mots parce que ça laisse le paysage plus ouvert que des personnages, surtout quand on met quelques mots à multiples sens (ce que j'essaye de faire).

Mais y a qu'à essayer, on verra bien ce que ça donne. Je suppose qu'il n'est pas nécessaire d'utiliser les mots exacts pourvu que la profession soit clairement reconnaissable ?


----------



## Luc G (6 Janvier 2003)

J'avais malencontreusement omis de répondre à la dernière question existentielle de Aricosec :

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 
si je suis dingue faut le dire  ! !  * 

[/QUOTE]

ça va sans dire, mais ça va encore mieux en le disant, la réponse est évidemment : *OUI*


----------



## Luc G (6 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
Elle lui a filé une châtaigne....

Faudrait pas me faire dire n'importe quoi * 

[/QUOTE]

Et quand tu files le "parfait amour", ça veut dire que tu t'envoies un verre de cette étonnante boisson bleu-mauve si je me rappelle bien, la seule qui restait après certaines soirées estudiantines avec le kirch fantaisie, tellement c'était dégueulasse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.

je m'abstiendrais de continuer avec enfiler des perles, filet à provision, filer à l'anglaise, etc. J'en perds le fil, je me défile.

Barbarella, tu files un mauvais coton, mets-donc une petite laine et reprends le fil (celui d'Arico est quand même passablement embrouillé, j'en vois qui tirent des drôles de bobines).


----------



## bebert (6 Janvier 2003)

Ça y'est j'ai pondu la réponse au problème d'Aricosec  ici.


----------



## barbarella (7 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Et quand tu files le "parfait amour", ça veut dire que tu t'envoies un verre de cette étonnante boisson bleu-mauve si je me rappelle bien, la seule qui restait après certaines soirées estudiantines avec le kirch fantaisie, tellement c'était dégueulasse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








.

je m'abstiendrais de continuer avec enfiler des perles, filet à provision, filer à l'anglaise, etc. J'en perds le fil, je me défile.

Barbarella, tu files un mauvais coton, mets-donc une petite laine et reprends le fil (celui d'Arico est quand même passablement embrouillé, j'en vois qui tirent des drôles de bobines).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Luc G ce n'est pas la peine de me déstabiliser plus que je ne le suis, arico m'a mise dans un état de perpléxité sans borne, et je me demande même si je vais m'en sortir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Le mieux c'est que je passe chez le psychanalyste, après avoir vu mon boucher, mon dentiste, mon routier et mon fleuriste et tout ça pour une demande en mariage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au fait c'est quoi le boisson bleu-mauve dont tu parles, nous lors des soirées estudiantines nous ne buvions que du jus de fruit


----------



## barbarella (7 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * J'avais malencontreusement omis de répondre à la dernière question existentielle de Aricosec :



ça va sans dire, mais ça va encore mieux en le disant, la réponse est évidemment : OUI









* 

[/QUOTE]

Je ne pense pas que arico soit vraiment dingue, il est fatigué ces derniers temps, un peu de repos ne peut que lui faire du bien


----------



## Luc G (7 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Au fait c'est quoi le boisson bleu-mauve dont tu parles, nous lors des soirées estudiantines nous ne buvions que du jus de fruit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Va voir (boire ?)  ici 

Bon, j'exagère, ça peut se boire, tard  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais franchement je préfère le jus de fruit, de raisin de préférence (un petit armagnac ?)

PS Ne te laisse pas déstabiliser par le Arico, on va lui passer la roulette, le découper en entrecôtes, l'effeuiller jusqu'à plus soif, lui faire avouer ses complexes intra-utérins, l'aplatir à coups de 38 tonnes, jusqu'à ce qu'il fasse sa demande, non pas de mariage, mais de grâce.


----------



## barbarella (7 Janvier 2003)

Ben oui, à force de faire le fayot, ça lui est monté au berlingot, et comme il tient une de ces cosses, l'est pas prêt de revoir sa copie


----------



## aricosec (7 Janvier 2003)

ah ben ça ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















quel deluge de billevisées,entrecoisées,me sont tombés sur les doigts d'pieds (c'est pour la rime meu !)

ben non c'est donc que a l'occasion d'un mariage d'untel,le narrateur est amené a faire intervenir pour une raison ou une autre les cinq personnages,sans qu'ils soient absolument  liés a l'évenement

exemple

le recitant devra passer chez le boucher pour une raison X ?
poursuivre son chemin jusqu'au mariage auquel il est invité en faisant intervenir tour a tour les autres sans qu'ils soit du mariage.

pour plus clair voir  (persil lave plus blanc)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ce qu'avait fait brievement BARBARELLA en exemple, trop court et donc rejeté !


----------



## barbarella (7 Janvier 2003)

Et c'est pour quand ce chef-d'oeuvre


----------



## bebert (7 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> *

sinon,mettez vos mimines au boulot
jusqu'a mercredi minuit et 2 minutes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







* 

[/QUOTE]

En gros jusqu'à demain soir quoi !


----------



## bebert (7 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> *exemple

le recitant devra passer chez le boucher pour une raison X ?
poursuivre son chemin jusqu'au mariage auquel il est invité en faisant intervenir tour a tour les autres sans qu'ils soit du mariage.

* 

[/QUOTE]

tu avais parlé au départ d'une demande en mariage, pas d'un mariage !


----------



## barbarella (7 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

En gros jusqu'à demain soir quoi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Non mais, ça tient de la cadence infernale maintenant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pire qu'à l'usine. Je réclame un délai sinon j'appelle mon syndicat le Front Militant Généraliste (F MG)


----------



## bebert (7 Janvier 2003)

Il a peut-être voulu dire jeudi 0h02 ?


----------



## barbarella (7 Janvier 2003)

Ou bien mercredi 11 janvier


----------



## Luc G (7 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Il a peut-être voulu dire jeudi 0h02 ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Premier principe quand on veut avoir de bonnes notes : passer du temps à bien lire l'énoncé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Mercredi minuit = jeudi 0h donc c'est bien après-demain soir. (D'abord demain soir, c'est férié, il y a la keynote de Steve  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Sinon, c'est vrai que le Arico est pas clair : c'est d'une demande en mariage qu'il s'agit ou d'un mariage (parce que c'est bien connu, on n'a pas forcément tout ce qu'on demande et on ne demandait pas forcément tout ce qu'on a  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Le Arico a trop fêté ses deux anniversaires. Il n'est pas plus clair que son eau de cuisson. Va falloir le faire blanchir encore un coup.


----------



## barbarella (7 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr />*
si je suis dingue faut le dire ! !   * 

[/QUOTE]


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * J'avais malencontreusement omis de répondre à la dernière question existentielle de Aricosec :
ça va sans dire, mais ça va encore mieux en le disant, la réponse est évidemment : OUI









* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est pas moi qui l'a dit


----------



## Luc G (7 Janvier 2003)

Petite digression : il semble que le Aricosec soit réclamé sur le fil "défendons l'hamac". Je préfère ne pas rentrer dans les détails, ça pourrait nous péter à la figure mais apparemment il y aurait là un moyen de l'envoyer dans la stratosphère.


----------



## bebert (7 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Premier principe quand on veut avoir de bonnes notes : passer du temps à bien lire l'énoncé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Mercredi minuit = jeudi 0h donc c'est bien après-demain soir. (D'abord demain soir, c'est férié, il y a la keynote de Steve  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

* 

[/QUOTE]

Bof ! Pour moi mercredi minuit, c'est mercredi 0h mais je dois sûrement me tromper
Pour le keynote de Steve, j'ai envoyé ta copie par TNT le 1er janvier. Si tout va bien, il ne devrait jamais la recevoir !


----------



## barbarella (7 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Petite digression : il semble que le Aricosec soit réclamé sur le fil "défendons l'hamac". Je préfère ne pas rentrer dans les détails, ça pourrait nous péter à la figure mais apparemment il y aurait là un moyen de l'envoyer dans la stratosphère.    * 

[/QUOTE]

Oui mais, d'ici qu'ils ratent leur coup les scientifiques d'à côté, ils vont nous le mettre sur orbite, géostationnaire qui plus est, et on est pas sorti de l'auberge, il va nous traquer à chaque détour de post. Ce n'est pas de la paranoïa, il va tous nous observer.


----------



## Luc G (7 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 
Pour le keynote de Steve, j'ai envoyé ta copie par TNT le 1er janvier. Si tout va bien, il ne devrait jamais la recevoir !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Vaudrait peut-être mieux, vu qu'il est quand même un peu parano, notre prophète. Je risquerais d'être interdit de mac pendant 999 ans


----------



## Luc G (7 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
Oui mais, d'ici qu'ils ratent leur coup les scientifiques d'à côté, ils vont nous le mettre sur orbite, géostationnaire qui plus est, et on est pas sorti de l'auberge, il va nous traquer à chaque détour de post. Ce n'est pas de la paranoïa, il va tous nous observer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

je vois ça d'ici : Radio Bebert en boucle :
"Ici l'au-delà, les Beberts parlent aux beberts. Messages personnels :
Le Arico est tombé dans la marmite, je répète, le Arico est tombé dans la marmite.
Barbarella a confondu la vodka et le paprika, je répète, Barbarella a confondu la vodka et le paprika.

etc."


----------



## aricosec (7 Janvier 2003)

ça c'est la meilleur,c'est moi qu'est dingue,et c'est vous tous qui tenez des   propos décousus,ont y parle de vodka,d'armagnac,d'existentielle et d'arico pas frais. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















bon d'accord pour le mariage j'm'étions un peu gourré,c'est effectivement le parcours d'un quidam quelquonque qui devra faire intervenir les cinq personnages dans ses perigninations pour aller a un mariage ou il est invité

il vous faut broder une histoire sur son aventure

c'est quand même bien l'alka seltzer


----------



## barbarella (7 Janvier 2003)

Voilà qui est clair, tu nous laisses une journée de plus ? disons jeudi 23 heures 30, s'il te plaaaaaaaaaaît.


----------



## bebert (7 Janvier 2003)

Je ne suis pas tellement inspiré par cette histoire C'est peut-être parce que j'ai repris le boulot. En tout cas le délai est très court.


----------



## barbarella (7 Janvier 2003)

Moi c'est pas l'inspiration qui me manque c'est le temps


----------



## Luc G (7 Janvier 2003)

Vous avez fini de jouer les jeunes cadres dynamiques stressés dès 8h du mat.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Inspirez, expirez, inspirez, expirez  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vous avez encore plein de temps. Le saint-esprit va venir vous enflammer le neurone (prévoyez un verre d'eau, on ne sait jamais avec les allumettes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## barbarella (7 Janvier 2003)

C'est facile à dire quand on émerge à 10 H38


----------



## aricosec (7 Janvier 2003)

et voila,quand les troupes esquivent le combat,plus rien n'est possible,il ne restera qu'un heros,LUCG.
seul ce vaillant combattant a le courage d'accepter le defi

des délais,des délais,toujours des délais,c'est la maladie du siecle,vous commander un truc sur internet et voila la réponse
*"il vous faudra patienter,car nous n'avons pas cela en stock,nous travaillons en flux tendu !*





essayons de changer les choses et livrons a l'heure vaillants chevaliers du verbe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







tout retard sera puni,vous avez perdu du temps,il vous reste 36 heures


----------



## barbarella (7 Janvier 2003)

Et si le boucher est une bouchère, est-ce que ça va ?


----------



## aricosec (7 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Et si le boucher est une bouchère, est-ce que ça va ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

si elle a de beaux jambonneaux ?  " OUI ! "


----------



## barbarella (7 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 

si elle a de beaux jambonneaux ?  " OUI ! " 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

Et même que la boulangère a de belles miches, mais on ne parlera pas d'elle dans l'histoire


----------



## barbarella (7 Janvier 2003)

Les aventures de Arico

Je vais vous raconter lhistoire de Arico,
Qui allait au mariage de sa sur Isabeau.
Arrivé au village de la jeune promise,
La faim le tenaillant, il senquit dun routier.
En mangeant sa purée, il perdit son dentier,
Il lui fallait très vite trouver un bon dentiste.
Cest en chemin faisant, quil rencontra Roger,
Boucher de son état. Son histoire raconta.
Roger, un gars sympa, lui parla de couronne,
Qui devrait remplacer le regretté dentier.
Une couronne, bien sûr, ny avait point pensé,
Il lui fallait très vite dégoter un fleuriste.
« De couronne, je nai point, ne me reste que des gerbes,
Mais elles sont promises à ma psychanalyste. »
Cest ainsi édenté, que le pauvre Arico,
Arriva à léglise, embrasser Isabeau.


----------



## barbarella (7 Janvier 2003)

Je sais pas si vous avez remarqué, tout en alexandrins


----------



## aricosec (7 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Je sais pas si vous avez remarqué, tout en alexandrins  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je savais bien que mon intrangigeance paierai ,voila une concurrente obligée de se dépasser

elle oblige racine a se remettre en question (le pauvre,je ne vous l'avais pas dit, s'est fait cloner pour se battre avec vous)

ceci annonce du   bon a venir


----------



## barbarella (7 Janvier 2003)

C'est pas du bon qu'il faut, c'est du meilleur


----------



## bebert (7 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 

je savais bien que mon intrangigeance paierai ,voila une concurrente obligée de se dépasser

elle oblige racine a se remettre en question (le pauvre,je ne vous l'avais pas dit, s'est fait cloner pour se battre avec vous)

ceci annonce du   bon a venir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]


Nia nia nia nia nia  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Luc G (7 Janvier 2003)

Pour t'aider, Bebert tu peux aller  là







(je ne me suis pas fatigué, c'est une info de macPlus.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bravo à barbarella.


----------



## barbarella (7 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 


Nia nia nia nia nia  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

J'suis sûre que tu peux faire mieux


----------



## Luc G (8 Janvier 2003)

Avec la keynote et un cours à préparer
J'ai un peu bâclé, veuillez m'excuser.
Remarquez, la note, on s'en moque un peu
On est entre potes, on fait comme on peut.

Sale journée pour Bébert  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-------------------------

Tout est parti de travers
Ce matin-là pour Bébert.
Sil était resté couché,
Tout aurait bien mieux marché.

Déjà que ce mariage,
lui foutait la rage ;
En plus rage de dents,
Un aspro effervescent.

Madame la dentiste,
Faites lanesthésiste.
Voilà de la galette,
Jouez de la roulette.

Déja midi un quart,
À peine en bas de chez moi ;
À peine midi un quart,
Déjà la gueule de bois.

Devant mon garage,
Qui cest qui déménage.
Vous me voyez contrarié,
Monsieur le routier.

Sur la route enfin.
Et zut, la pâtée du chien.
Monsieur le boucher,
Vite, du haché.

Me manquent plus que les fleurs,
Va falloir attendre deux heures.
Un petit dans le gosier,
Ça me fera patienter

Madame la fleuriste,
Faites-moi un beau bouquet.
Vous êtes une artiste,
On dirait un pied-paquet.

Enfin voilà la mairie.
Me parlez pas du mari :
Cest mon pyschanalyste,
Quel faux-cul cet artiste

Il épouse Raymonde,
Je la trouvais gironde.
Elle aurait pu trouver mieux
Ça lui crevait pourtant les yeux.

Et cette dent qui sy remet.
Quelle galère, jai pommé
mes cachets chez  le boucher,
la fleuriste, ou au marché.

Je rentre, jen peux plus
Mais cest la fleuriste
Un petit tour de piste
Je crois que je lui ai plu.

Zut, voilà son julot
Mais cest le routier
Gaffe à ce ballot,
Je change de quartier.

Vite Alkaseltzer
Un peu de MacGé
Mais cest le désert
Je suis découragé.


----------



## bebert (8 Janvier 2003)

Je déclare forfait !


----------



## barbarella (8 Janvier 2003)

Battu par l'advertisité ? Allez bébert un petit effort


----------



## aricosec (8 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Je déclare forfait !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

ne t'inquiete pas ,il y aura une analyse d'urine a l'arrivée,les ceusses qui aurait prit des substances hallucinogénes tel celui qui te fait peur,dont je ne dirais pas le nom, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ,seront illuminés  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et barbarella a raison,l'important c'est d'aimer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



pardon, de participer


----------



## Luc G (8 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 

ne t'inquiete pas ,il y aura une analyse d'urine a l'arrivée,les ceusses qui aurait prit des substances hallucinogénes tel celui qui te fait peur,dont je ne dirais pas le nom, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ,seront illuminés  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Alors, Arico, on est juge et partie ??
On se croirait dans un concours de patinage artistique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour l'analyse, faut aussi faire pisser le juge, ça risque d'être instructif (et pour lui, en inox, la pipette, si vous voulez pas faire des trous dans le parquet).

Quant à bebert, qu'il arrête un peu de se faire prier : on connaît sa tactique : poster au dernier moment en espérant impressioner le jury sans lui laisser le temps de réfléchir.

(réfléchir : le mot n'est peut-être pas approprié pour le juge véreux dont auquel il est question, encore qu'à force de se gratter, son crâne doit briller  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Janvier 2003)

Attention, pas dont auquel qu'il est question...

Mais "dont au sujet duquel que j'te causait à propos"


----------



## barbarella (9 Janvier 2003)

Alors c'est pour quand ?


----------



## Luc G (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Alors c'est pour quand ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Un peu de patience Barbarella, il n'est pas minuit : il faut attendre que le cas-rosse de AricoSec se soit retransformé en brouette.


----------



## aricosec (9 Janvier 2003)

j'ai cru voir un SONNIBOY ! gros minet du bar,mais il n'avait rien a proposer, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



n'en déplaise aux deux concurrents qui ont rendu leur copie a temps,je vais attendre midi pour le resultat,un télegramme de BEBERT ! il est bloqué par le verglas sur l'autoroute,ont lui a amené quelque chose pour se rechauffer,la bouteille de rhum y est passé,il cuve.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







patientons









ps :LUCG ,toutes les choses gentilles dites sur l'arico ne feront rien pour le verdict


----------



## Luc G (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> *un télegramme de BEBERT ! il est bloqué par le verglas sur l'autoroute,ont lui a amené quelque chose pour se rechauffer,la bouteille de rhum y est passé,il cuve.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Le rhum en plus ! on est pas sauvé parce qu'à ce qu'on m'a dit, le verglas, c'est qu'il avait mis trop de glaçons dans son whisky, il a dérapé sur un iceberg. Ils ont du le mettre à dégeler dans du vin chaud.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







PS. Pour le reste, AricoSec, c'est tout comme moi : ma main droite ignore ce que fait ma main gauche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Remarque que pour toi, difficile d'ignorer ce que fait ta main gauche : tu les achètes où tes puces ?


----------



## bebert (9 Janvier 2003)

BURPS ! C'est mon dernier mot Jean-Pierre ! Désolé


----------



## barbarella (9 Janvier 2003)

Pas très loquace ce matin, bébert


----------



## Luc G (9 Janvier 2003)

Oui, on dirait qu'il boude  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Faudrait promotionner notre truc, lancer un bisenaisse plan et toute cette sorte de choses parce qu'on manque de plumes par ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rappel aux passants : vous avez jusqu'à midi pour pondre une prose ou des vers en suivant les (abominables) consignes de AricoSec un peu plus haut. Vous pouvez gagner toute notre considération, ce qui n'est pas rien, même si c'est peu. Avec un peu de chance, vous aurez même droit aux lazzi du Arico, aux commentaires tendancieux de bebert ou barbarella, et, s'il ressort de sa caverne hivernale, au salut de TheBig, sans compter, s'il n'est pas subjugué par son livre, aux incises de DocEvil.

N'hésitez pas, sortez des âneries, vous ne vous sentirez pas seul ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(PS. Me lancer dans la pub à mon âge  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )


----------



## barbarella (9 Janvier 2003)

A l'attention toute particulière de Arico : *IL EST MIDI PASSE*


----------



## aricosec (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Oui bebert est un lacheur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




s'il ressort de sa caverne hivernale, au salut de TheBig, sans compter, s'il n'est pas subjugué par son livre, aux incises de DocEvil.

N'hésitez pas, sortez des âneries, vous ne vous sentirez pas seul ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

le grain que j'ai donné a moudre au DOC lui a refroidi les neurones,tout a coup il s'est trouvé dans une autre dimension, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,il a fait tombé son café sur le clavier et reste les mains en l'air,ebêté !,comme statufié  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 un psy l'assiste .

THEBIG , voulant absolument connaitre le pére noel,attend au pied de l'arbre,ont lui a dit qu'il y avait du verglas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




notre aventure va se terminer faute de combattant,quand aux aneries LUCG,c'est moins pire que d'autres ici,ça serait même une promotion d'y poster pour certains 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




il nous faudra donner un prix plus fort que la  consécration


----------



## barbarella (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 


notre aventure va se terminer faute de combattant,quand aux aneries LUCG,c'est moins pire que d'autres ici,ça serait même une promotion d'y poster pour certains 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




il nous faudra donner un prix plus fort que la  consécration





* 

[/QUOTE]

Eh bien, un petit coup de spleen, on baisse les bras ? 

Non, non, non, on va pas se laisser aller, je ne suis pas, mais alors pas du tout d'accord


----------



## aricosec (9 Janvier 2003)

voila j'ai attendu,un nuage est passé,j'ai cru que c'était BEBERT .si sa defection est perpétuelle il nous faudra nous resigner a mourir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










si j'ai apprécié le talent de LUCG,des vers sois disant fait sur le pot !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  pardon sur le pouce  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,je donne la préference a BARBARELLA qui a su voir en moi un acteur de génie ,et qui a su me mettre en scéne.

donc un césar pour BARBARELLA qui va nous inventer un nouveau scénario


----------



## barbarella (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * voila j'ai attendu,un nuage est passé,j'ai cru que c'était BEBERT .si sa defection est perpétuelle il nous faudra nous resigner a mourir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*

[/QUOTE]

Si tel est notre destin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais ce serait quand même dommage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr />*si j'ai apprécié le talent de LUCG,des vers sois disant fait sur le pot !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  pardon sur le pouce  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,je donne la préference a BARBARELLA qui a su voir en moi un acteur de génie ,et qui a su me mettre en scéne.

donc un césar pour BARBARELLA qui va nous inventer un nouveau scénario  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE] 

J'euuse préféré recevoir ce césar dans d'autres circonstances, mais c'est vrai que ma copie était la meilleure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sans modestie aucune


----------



## barbarella (9 Janvier 2003)

les mots : PINCEAUX, COUCHE, CROUTE, FOND, MANCHOT.

A vous


----------



## barbarella (9 Janvier 2003)

nous sommes jeudi, disons rendu pour lundi 13 minuit.


----------



## barbarella (9 Janvier 2003)

Vous remarquerez que j'ai tenu compte du week-end


----------



## bebert (9 Janvier 2003)

Yé né souis pas z'oune machine !


----------



## bebert (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * les mots : PINCEAUX, COUCHE, CROUTE, FOND, MANCHOT.

A vous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est quoi le thème Barbarella ?


----------



## barbarella (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

C'est quoi le thème Barbarella ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Regarde juste au-dessus, 

Nouveau thème : la peinture


----------



## Luc G (10 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * donne la préference a BARBARELLA qui a su voir en moi un acteur de génie ,et qui a su me mettre en scéne.
* 

[/QUOTE]

Non seulement il se laisse corrompre par les flatteries, mais en plus il s'en vante


----------



## Luc G (10 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *  mais c'est vrai que ma copie était la meilleure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 sans modestie aucune  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Les chevilles, Barbarella, les chevilles


----------



## barbarella (10 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Les chevilles, Barbarella, les chevilles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Pour une fois qu'il bricole celui-la, les clous par ci, les chevilles par là


----------



## aricosec (10 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Yé né souis pas z'oune machine !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

voila autre chose BEBERT s'est fait enlever par des extra terrestres mexicains,enfin * ILS * ont un fort accent espagnol,du coup ça a deteint sur lui,dans ce cas bien sur,ça lui est difficile de parler cette admirable langue française 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




essayons une tirade du cid

a quatro patos d'icicito ji ti lé fé savoir

c'est sur ça merde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










nous lui pardonnerons donc son incapacité


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Oui, on dirait qu'il boude  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Faudrait promotionner notre truc, lancer un bisenaisse plan et toute cette sorte de choses parce qu'on manque de plumes par ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rappel aux passants : vous avez jusqu'à midi pour pondre une prose ou des vers en suivant les (abominables) consignes de AricoSec un peu plus haut. Vous pouvez gagner toute notre considération, ce qui n'est pas rien, même si c'est peu. Avec un peu de chance, vous aurez même droit aux lazzi du Arico, aux commentaires tendancieux de bebert ou barbarella, et, s'il ressort de sa caverne hivernale, au salut de TheBig, sans compter, s'il n'est pas subjugué par son livre, aux incises de DocEvil.

N'hésitez pas, sortez des âneries, vous ne vous sentirez pas seul ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(PS. Me lancer dans la pub à mon âge  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )
* 

[/QUOTE]

Siou'plait, siou'plait s'peux zouer moi aussi. Siou'plait, siouplait, c'est vrai ze peux ? Oh mercccci beaucoup.

Hum,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, hum, au fait c'est quoi les règles (désolé, flème de chercher où se trouve le règlement)


----------



## Luc G (10 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Pour une fois qu'il bricole celui-la, les clous par ci, les chevilles par là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu ne crois pas si bien dire : bricoler, faut que j'y sois obligé, trop feignant pour ça. Au mieux, monter une étagère (en kit) pour ranger quelques bouquins ou quelques CD de plus. Faut avoir conscience de ses limites  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







En tous cas, on pourra pas dire que les mots ou le thème sont trop vachards cette fois


----------



## barbarella (10 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Siou'plait, siou'plait s'peux zouer moi aussi. Siou'plait, siouplait, c'est vrai ze peux ? Oh mercccci beaucoup.

Hum,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, hum, au fait c'est quoi les règles (désolé, flème de chercher où se trouve le règlement) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr />*je donne un théme et cinqs mots,il faut ecrire un texte y incluant ces cinq mots,et ayant un vague rapport avec le théme
poeme accepté

je commence dans le prochain,vous n'aurez qu'a le citer et effacer les quote,ainsi vous aurez vos outils présents


inutile de dire que au bout de 2 jours je choisirait arbitraitrement et partiallement... ouarrff le gagnant qui sera donc l'operateur suivant


plus d'infos contre chéque de 100 euro


votre dévoué arico chang !*

[/QUOTE]

Laisse tomber pour les cent euros, une vraie crapule ce arico, moi je n'en demande que cinquante


----------



## barbarella (10 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 



En tous cas, on pourra pas dire que les mots ou le thème sont trop vachards cette fois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Régle n° 1 : ne jamais se fier aux apparences


----------



## Luc G (10 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Siou'plait, siou'plait s'peux zouer moi aussi. Siou'plait, siouplait, c'est vrai ze peux ? Oh mercccci beaucoup.

Hum,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, hum, au fait c'est quoi les règles (désolé, flème de chercher où se trouve le règlement) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

A peine, je me lance dans la pub : déjà un client. Il va falloir que je me recycle professionnellement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







PS. pour Finn_Atlas : t'as pas à demander la permission, c'est un bar ici, pas l'académie. Tant que tu te fais pas virer par le taulier, tu es chez toi


----------



## aricosec (10 Janvier 2003)

bravo LUCG, ta pub a payé,un nouveau client FINN ATLAS

de la viande fraiche, je me léve  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







aricovampyrosse le suprême


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * bravo LUCG, ta pub a payé,un nouveau client 
* 

[/QUOTE]

il est payé à la com, LucG ?


----------



## aricosec (11 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

il est payé à la com, LucG ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

ah!  ben non alors,il fait partie des fondateurs BENEVOLES  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ceci dit ON donne ce qu'on veut,chéque accepté


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Janvier 2003)

t'acceptes les chèques-déjeuner ?


----------



## aricosec (11 Janvier 2003)

le CASSE
c'était decidemment la pouasse,ils étaient tous en retard,le casse du chateau de trifouillis les oies allait foirer,plus que deux heures avant la fermeture des grilles
,aprés ça serait coton pour entrer,surtout avec dédé la pince,qui en tenait une sacré COUCHE
jo le MANCHOT qui se targuait d'etre un connaisseur en tableaux,nous avait aiguillé sur ce domaine.
ils arriverent et nous nous precipitammes dans le hall du chateau,derriere une tenture.

dés la fin des visites aprés la fermeture,nous fonçons au FOND du salon ou se tiennent les plus belles toiles,entourés de quelques CROUTES pour meubler,
jo qui avait été en son temps le roi du PINCEAU,nous designa les meilleures oeuvres,en une heure,la camionnette chargé, nous filament comme un bolide...
..........................

pour nous emplafonner un cars de C R S    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




chioote de chiotte ..


----------



## Luc G (11 Janvier 2003)

C'est une impression ou le Aricosec glisse de plus en plus dans la délinquance : corruption de jury, abus de biens sociaux, escroqueries diverses envers des passants sans méfiance, et maintenant la grande cambriole : * AricoSec Clopin, le chimpanzé cambrioleur*








Pour les babioles, passent encore mais là on dérape vers le délire des grandeurs. D'ailleurs, même sa prose le démontre, à son corps défendant (contre les puces, évidemment) : s'estramanquer contre un car de CRS !!! comme si une motocyclette de gendarme n'eut pas suffi.

"2003, l'odyssée de l'espèce de Arico" en technidolor sur écran MacGé. À vos cassettes


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * C'est une impression ou le Aricosec glisse de plus en plus dans la délinquance : corruption de jury, abus de biens sociaux, escroqueries diverses envers des passants sans méfiance, et maintenant la grande cambriole * 

[/QUOTE]

Qu'est-ce qu'on fait, on appelle Sarko ?


----------



## Luc G (11 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Qu'est-ce qu'on fait, on appelle Sarko ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Inutile de l'appeler, tu sais bien qu'il passe partout (c'est bien ça qu'ils ont dit à la télé, non ?)


----------



## aricosec (11 Janvier 2003)

_moi je me fout de sarkosette
c'est certes pas ses argousins
qui me feront perdre la tete
avant je chantais "le boudin"

vous savez bien c'que ça veut dire
ses rigolos ne m'font pas peur
car l'arico il a vu pire
avec un tablier d'sapeur

il me reste d'ailleurs une vielle hache
qui peut bien sur encore servir
si je là sort de sous sa bache
tous ces fachos vont en patir    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_ 

poil a la sanisette


----------



## barbarella (12 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Qu'est-ce qu'on fait, on appelle Sarko ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

T'es fou la marchandise est chez moi. Ceci est évidemment ultra-confidentiel. Sarko pourquoi pas Colombo


----------



## Luc G (12 Janvier 2003)

Quand il la vue tricoter des pinceaux,
Il sest dit : jy crois pas, cest trop beau,
Je suis verni, quel coup de pot.

Aussi sec, il la interpellé :
Mademoiselle, sil vous plaît,
Je voudrais, de vous, faire le portrait

Vous verrez, je ne suis pas manchot.
Vous navez jamais rien vu daussi beau
Que la toile que je vais peindre à leau.

Hélas, la dame nétait pas dhumeur :
Non, mais tas vu ta tronche. Tas pas peur !
Tu peux tasseoir sur ta boîte à couleurs.

Faudrait vraiment que je ny vois goutte
Pour ne pas deviner sans le moindre doute
Que tu nas jamais fait que des croûtes

Pas trop fier, il a voulu rouvrir la bouche.
Elle lui a vite remis une louche
Ah ça pour sûr, ten tiens vraiment une couche.

Viens donc repeindre mon plafond,
Avec un rouleau, tauras lair moins con.
Dégoûté, il a touché le fond.

À la première couche, elle se foutait de lui.
À la deuxième, bonne pâte, elle a souri.
À la troisième, elle lui a ouvert son lit.

Sans trahir de Bobby Lapointe les mots,
La peinture à lhuile, cest pas du gâteau
mais ça rapproche plus que la peinture à leau.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2003)

Si j'ai le droit de dire quand c'est bien, sans qu'on vienne m'accuser de donner des bons points ou d'influencer le jury, ben...
Luc, c'est vraiment bien.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * Si j'ai le droit de dire quand c'est bien, sans qu'on vienne m'accuser de donner des bons points ou d'influencer le jury, ben...
Luc, c'est vraiment bien.








* 

[/QUOTE]

Mon cher Doc Evil (si je puis me permettre), sache que rien ne pourra m'influencer. Sache également que tout le monde peut donner son avis, surtout si ce sont des compliments.

Désolée de poster en anonyme, mas pas moyen de m'identifier, la base de donnée ne retrouve ni mon identifiant, ni mon mot de passe (enfin un truc de ce genre).

Barbarella


----------



## barbarella (12 Janvier 2003)

Ca marche, j'ai un moment cru que Arico m'avait envoûtée.


----------



## Luc G (12 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Ca marche, j'ai un moment cru que Arico m'avait envoûtée. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais non, t'as confondu. C'est "Arico est tout voûté" qu'il faut dire


----------



## aricosec (12 Janvier 2003)

quoi que meme vouté,j'ai encore des pouvoirs


----------



## barbarella (12 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Mais non, t'as confondu. C'est "Arico est tout voûté" qu'il faut dire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu crois qu'il date de l'époque gothique


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * les mots : PINCEAUX, COUCHE, CROUTE, FOND, MANCHOT.

A vous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Le manchot

Debout sur la banquise
Dans le vent,
Qui n'est pas une bise,
Depuis un moment,
Le manchot attend sa promise.

Seul sur la banquise,
Dans le froid, il attend 
L'objet de convoitise.
Cà devient agaçant !
Serait-elle indécise ?

Marchant sur la banquise,
Il semble moins confiant
Quant à leur entremise.
La mort est aux devants
De leurs amours exquises !

Gisant sur la banquise,
Ô défunte surprise,
Sous une couche grise
Son corps est là gisant
Car Thanatos l'a prise.

Pleurant sur la banquise,
Plus une seule vocalise,
Du fond rouge ardent
De sa gorge éprise
L'empereur veuf n'entend.

Mourrant sur la banquise
Il rejoint lentement
Celle dont la vie fût démise.
Une croûte de blanc
Où la vie n'a plus prise


Ceci est de la littérature
Mais par ces quelques mots 
Je vous ai décrit une peinture
En effet, c'est moi tout jeunôt
Qui par le biai de pinceaux
Ai créé la vie de ces oiseaux.





Voilà pour un début ! Soyez indulgent !


----------



## aricosec (13 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * . * 

[/QUOTE]

c'est en morse que tu ecrit maintenant ou tu n'avais rien a dire ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 

c'est en morse que tu ecrit maintenant ou tu n'avais rien a dire ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












* 

[/QUOTE]

Non, c'est que j'ai posté sans le vouloir ma petite rédaction.Ne voulant pas gâcher la surprise et n'en dévoiler que la moitié, j'ai été obliger de réediter.


----------



## Luc G (13 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Tu crois qu'il date de l'époque gothique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Non, ça c'est le AriGoth : un barbare, mais bien plus récent


----------



## Luc G (13 Janvier 2003)

Caillerait-il par hasard à Clermont, Finn_Atlas ?
Pour que tu nous serves autant de glace.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Caillerait-il par hasard à Clermont, Finn_Atlas ?
Pour que tu nous serves autant de glace.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Qui c'est qu'à laissé la porte du congelo ouverte ? Prerima !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Non, ça c'est le AriGoth : un barbare, mais bien plus récent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu a omis de préciser que le Arigoth est issu d'ne longue lignée d'ostrogots, jaloux de leurs manières.


----------



## barbarella (13 Janvier 2003)

Tu as omis de préciser que le Arigoth est issu d'une longue lignée d'ostrogots, jaloux de leurs manières.


----------



## Luc G (13 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Tu as omis de préciser que le Arigoth est issu d'une longue lignée d'ostrogots, jaloux de leurs manières. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

En effet, tu fais bien de le préciser.

PS. Ceci étant, tu voulais jouer toi aussi à la barbare, elle, anonyme ??


----------



## bebert (13 Janvier 2003)

Désolé, encore feuille blanche pour moi cause flémingite aigüe !


----------



## barbarella (13 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Désolé, encore feuille blanche pour moi cause flémingite aigüe ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Fais attention c'est hyper grave, mais normalement ça ne dure pas longtemps. 
Je suis quand même déçue, alors à bientôt bébert, remets toi très vite


----------



## aricosec (13 Janvier 2003)

remarquer que vu les appartées entre BARBARELLA et LUCG,sur le dos d'un _ " honorable  concurrent "_ ,et tout et tout,qui demontre déja du favoritisme,appuyé par l'infame DOCEVIL,qui a peine levé le nez de son bouquin,vient ici donner des bons points "a tort" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







,un héros venu du froid FINN ATLAS,vaillant et fier a quand même bravé cette collusion de fait entre eux

BEBERT qui n'est pas BAYARD a eu les fois et,n'ayant plus la  foi,s'est déballonné,sous couvert de flemme,nous essaieront nous les piliers du bar de le comprendre,même si nous ne l'approuvons pas

poil a la blague a tabac


----------



## Luc G (13 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * remarquer que vu les appartées entre BARBARELLA et LUCG,sur le dos d'un  " honorable  concurrent " * 

[/QUOTE]

"Un honorable concurrent" : on croit rêver !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Ou alors c'est d'honorable à la napolitaine qu'il s'agit.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Serait-ce que tu n'as plus d'autre argument, Arico. Que des insinuations sans le moindre fondement : On dirait Gollum.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et il commence déjà à flatter notre autre auvergnat : on ne sait jamais, ça peut servir.  

Manifestement, il se sent déjà cuit. D'ici qu'il nous fasse le coup du Arico vert de rage ou du Arico rouge de colère, je le vois déjà revenir aux petits oignons pour nous faire pleurer sur son sort. Quelle décadence.


----------



## barbarella (13 Janvier 2003)

Comme le dit si bien notre éminent professeur Luc G "Silence, au fond"

Ont à cette heure rendues leur copie :

aricosec
Luc G
Finn_Atlas.

Bébert s'est excusé, flémingite aiguë 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Il reste encore du temps pour d'éventuels concurents, ce soir minuit dernier carat.
 Qu'on se le dise.


----------



## bebert (14 Janvier 2003)

Les mots : PINCEAUX, COUCHE, CROUTE, FOND, MANCHOT.
Le thème : LA PEINTURE.

Variante de l'histoire du fou qui repeint son plafond :

Un fou sur un escabeau repeignait son plafond.
Un autre fou arriva à *fond* et s'écria :
« Accroche-toi au *pinceau*, j'enlève l'échelle !
- Ce n'est pas une échelle, c'est un escabeau !
- Tu sais moi, sans mes lunettes !
- Et puis d'abord, je suis *manchot* !
- Prends le avec les dents !
- Attends c'est la dernière *couche* !
- Je suis pressé !
- Va en acheter une !
- Combien ça *croûte* ?
- Qu'est-ce que tu dis ?
- Tu es sourd ? Combien ça coûte !
- Je ne sais pas !
- Ce n'est pas grave !
- Au revoir !
- Bonne nuit ! »

Elle est marrante, hein ?


----------



## bebert (14 Janvier 2003)

C'est le truc le plus con que j'ai jamais écrit ! hihihi !


----------



## barbarella (14 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * C'est le truc le plus con que j'ai jamais écrit ! hihihi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

mais non bébert, mais non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le pauvre


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Janvier 2003)

Ca fait autant de dégât que çà la flémingite ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. La vache, çà fait peur !


----------



## barbarella (14 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Ca fait autant de dégât que çà la flémingite ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. La vache, çà fait peur ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Le pire c'est qu'y a pas encore de vaccin


----------



## aricosec (14 Janvier 2003)

_"et du haut de la colline,nous pointeront du doigt ce preux chevalier,venu du fond des ages."_

sur un reportage titanesque qui laisserai côit une oie,il nous a ebloui de ce conte pour lobotomisé,celui dont se serve les spychanalistes.
je le reconnais,on me l'a déja dit.
le pinceau et tout le toutim

oui mes amis BEBERT l'est vraiment ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




poi aux dents


----------



## Luc G (14 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

mais non bébert, mais non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le pauvre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Si tu ne l'avais pas dit, je l'aurais dit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







En fait, c'est excellent, Bebert. Dans un genre un peu particulier (plutôt nonsense que sensé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), mais ça remet du piment dans le jeu. Bravo, Bebert.


----------



## Luc G (14 Janvier 2003)

Remarquons quand même, que sous ses dehors d'innocent (pour ne pas dire plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), le bebert applique discrètement sa stratégie mûrement réfléchie : être le dernier à poster pour séduire le jury sans qu'il ait le temps, ensuite, de prendre conscience de l'erreur qu'il est prêt à commettre.

Tous des hypocrites et des faux-culs, je l'affirme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Oui, il y a le cas de Finn_Atlas, mais vu le milieu déliquescent dans lequel le malheureux s'est aventuré sans méfiance, j'ai peur qu'il ne glisse lentement [ou vite  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




] vers les compromissions les plus basses auxquelles nous sommes, hélas, habitués  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Ce n'est pas d'un coup de pinceau que ce fil a besoin, mais d'un bon coup de balai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quant au pinceau, qu'on y pende tous ces individus des plus douteux. Dansons la carmagnole, etc.

(Vous inquiétez pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je viens de m'envoyer 2-3 truffes au chocolat des plus goûteuses, ça m'a chatouillé le bulbe, ça va passer.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## Luc G (14 Janvier 2003)

Apparemment, Barbarella s'est endormie sur ses copies. Elle nous a encore posé un lapin. Je m'abstiendrai de toute remarque misogyne mais quel manque de sérieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ça me coupe l'envie de faire le boulot que je voulais faire ce soir. C'est malheureux mais c'est pas ma faute, c'est la faute à Barbarella.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Ma nouvelle adresse : ponce.pilate.com  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2003)

Observation 
Le voile noir de la nuit se soulève doucement
La brume grise se dissipe à l'orée des bois
Laissant place aux premières lueurs du soleil

Voir 
Les rayons de lumière jaune illuminés la petite salle
La toile blanche crème se dévoilant encore nue
Sous vos yeux impatients et curieux

Écoute
Loin d'être  manchot, la voix de l'ombre virtuelle
S'approche du chevalet en sifflotant un air inconnu
Saisissant l'envie de divulguer le fruit de son imagination

Toucher
Les grains du papier se nourrissent du tracé de ses pinceaux
La toile se souvient de ces instants intenses avec sensualité
Avalant avec gourmandise les couleurs huilées et éternelles

Découvrez !
La créature de vos rêves surgir de votre couche épineuse
L'orgasme de la création est là, palpitant et terrifiant
Sa nudité vibre sous l'éclat fiévreux du tableau qui naît.

Éperdu(e) dans le fond des vagues sauvages de sensualité
Elle/Il  se laisse dériver vers d'étranges rivages de croûte rocheuse
Aux frontières floues entre la réalité et le rêve...


----------



## bebert (14 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Remarquons quand même, que sous ses dehors d'innocent (pour ne pas dire plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), le bebert applique discrètement sa stratégie mûrement réfléchie : être le dernier à poster pour séduire le jury sans qu'il ait le temps, ensuite, de prendre conscience de l'erreur qu'il est prêt à commettre.
* 

[/QUOTE]

Je suis fou où ça frise la paranoïa ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






C'est pas avec le truc que j'ai pondu vite fait sur le gaz que j'ai la moindre chance ! Je suis l'antithèse du Doc, tu n'avais pas remarqué ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je vote pour Oups !


----------



## Luc G (14 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 
C'est pas avec le truc que j'ai pondu vite fait sur le gaz que j'ai la moindre chance ! Je suis l'antithèse du Doc, tu n'avais pas remarqué  * 

[/QUOTE]

Si les corrections étaient faites par un prof de français, je veux bien croire que tu aurais raison  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais, c'est pas le but ici (y a qu'à voir ce que pond le fondateur du sujet, Aricosec  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, sans parler de moi et des autres).

En l'occurrence, il s'agit d'intéresser celui qui a choisi mots et thème : il a les critères qu'il veut, pas forcément le côté "littéraire" de la chose. Courage, bebert  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(D'ailleurs, je me fous de savoir qui gagne, l'essentiel, ici plus qu'ailleurs, c'est de participer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Par contre, je note que Barbarella joue la montre, elle veut nous faire languir. En tous cas, ça nous a permis de récupérer un petit nouveau. Merci, Oups.


----------



## bebert (14 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 
Par contre, je note que Barbarella joue la montre, elle veut nous faire languir. En tous cas, ça nous a permis de récupérer un petit nouveau. Merci, Oups.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Le nouveau est une nouvelle !


----------



## barbarella (14 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Apparemment, Barbarella s'est endormie sur ses copies. Elle nous a encore posé un lapin. Je m'abstiendrai de toute remarque misogyne mais quel manque de sérieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ça me coupe l'envie de faire le boulot que je voulais faire ce soir. C'est malheureux mais c'est pas ma faute, c'est la faute à Barbarella.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Ma nouvelle adresse : ponce.pilate.com  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)   * 

[/QUOTE]

Quoi ? Luc G trouve une autre excuse pour remettre à demain ce que tu pourrais faire ce soir. Je suis parfois sidérée par la mauvaise fois de certains posteur.

Mais revenons en à nos moutons.

Tout d'abord je salue l'arrivée de Finn_Atlas et de Oups. Cette dernière ne m'en voudra pas de ne pas noter son devoir, qui est un brillant hors sujet.

Alors, sachant que cinq personnes ont participé, que l'une d'elle est éliminée, il n'en reste que quatre, CQFD.

Sachant que sur les quatre il n'en doit rester qu'un il m'en faut éliminer trois autres, CQFD.

Sachant que vous n'en avez rien à faire de ce que j'écris, je nomme gagnant de ce grand jeu concours, et malgrè ses remarques déplacées :

*Luc G*

clapclapclap..............;;


----------



## Luc G (14 Janvier 2003)

C'est un cadeau empoisonné  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vu que j'ai toujours à faire le travail que j'aurais du faire hier soir si barbarella avait fait son travail en temps et heure (vous suivez, là ?, si oui, bravo, moi, j'aurais du mal  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Vu que pendant la journée, je travaille malgré les apparences. Il va falloir que je me trouve 5 minutes pour vous pondre un sujet. Donc, ne vous inquiétez pas si ça traîne un peu, ça viendra tôt ou tard, avec un peu (beaucoup ?) de chance entre midi et 2 heures (et ma sieste alors  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sinon, bonjour donc à la nouvelle, j'espère qu'elle ne m'accusera pas de machisme primaire pour l'avoir traité de nouveau  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. Barbarella, pourquoi dis-tu que Oups est hors-sujet ? hors-délais je veux bien mais pour le reste, j'ai pas pigé.

PPS Une satisfaction morale à l'énoncé du verdict : les manoeuvres douteuses du parrain Arico ont encore une fois échoué. J'en suis fort aise. Arico, il va falloir secouer tes puces.


----------



## bebert (14 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Tout d'abord je salue l'arrivée de Finn_Atlas et de Oups. Cette dernière ne m'en voudra pas de ne pas noter son devoir, qui est un brillant hors sujet.

* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est pas du tout hors sujet !


----------



## Luc G (14 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

C'est pas du tout hors sujet !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Au moins, il n'y a pas que moi que ça interpelle.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En fait, Barbarella est un peu au radar en ce moment, elle pédale dans les fourmis


----------



## barbarella (14 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Au moins, il n'y a pas que moi que ça interpelle.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En fait, Barbarella est un peu au radar en ce moment, elle pédale dans les fourmis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

On va dire ça comme ça, j'ai lu le texte de Oups à 4 heures du mat ça me donne une excuse. De toute façon ça n'enlève rien à la qualité du texte de Oups, qui était quand même, convenons en hors délais.

Ouf j'espère que je vais m'en sortir comme ça


----------



## barbarella (14 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Si tu ne l'avais pas dit, je l'aurais dit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







En fait, c'est excellent, Bebert. Dans un genre un peu particulier (plutôt nonsense que sensé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), mais ça remet du piment dans le jeu. Bravo, Bebert.    * 

[/QUOTE]

Là je pense que Luc G préparait le terrain au cas ou bébert gagne. Eh ben, c'est raté  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est lui qui a gagné nanananaireeeeeee


----------



## Luc G (14 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

On va dire ça comme ça, j'ai lu le texte de Oups à 4 heures du mat ça me donne une excuse. * 

[/QUOTE]

Qu'est-ce qu'une honnête mère de famille fait sur les forums de MacGé à 4h du mat ???


----------



## Luc G (14 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Là je pense que Luc G préparait le terrain au cas ou bébert gagne. Eh ben, c'est raté  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est lui qui a gagné nanananaireeeeeee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Préparer le terrain, c'est pas trop mon genre, je fais plutôt dans l'improvisation  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  on est là pour jaser/jazzer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un boeuf au Arico ??
(je m'excuse, j'ai pas pu m'empêcher  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Luc G (14 Janvier 2003)

Tous comptes faits  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 j'ai l'imagination en verve ce matin (enfin, si l'on peut dire), donc je ne vous fais pas attendre :

les mots :

Bille
Chausson
Exutoire
Fricassée
Lampadaire

Le thème :  les soldes

(c'est vendeur, non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Relevé des copies jeudi soir, 21-22h, ça vous va ?  

PS. Je change un peu le titre, c'est pour faire de la pub


----------



## barbarella (14 Janvier 2003)

Toujours au top de l'actualité ce Luc G quel talent.


----------



## aricosec (14 Janvier 2003)

mouais ! bof ! même pas vrai !

enfin passons sur les viles  flatteries de certains  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



----------------

"ce qui ne nous detruit pas nous enrichi"

j'ai lu ça quelque part,et c'est vrai !

pensez donc deux nouveaux talentueux ecrivains,récupérés 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 dans le vivier de macg.

notre secte du 'c'est aussi bien que si c'était pire,fonctionne a merveille"

malgré les tripatouillages et les pots de vin de certains"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










de l'avant,toujours de lavement (pardon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## aricosec (14 Janvier 2003)

et de plus je suis bien content qu'on recupere la plume de OUPSY  ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







deux gentes dames dans notre    doux foyer
c'est le nirvana


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Janvier 2003)

Perso, la dernière plume que j'ai récupérée sur une dame, c'était celle d'Amanda Lire... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









P. S. : Tiens, j'ai bien envie de faire les soldes...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2003)

Aussi incroyable que cela puisse paraître, c'était bien moi !


----------



## bebert (14 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * Aussi incroyable que cela puisse paraître, c'était bien moi !







* 

[/QUOTE]

En effet, j'y crois pas du tout !


----------



## bebert (14 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> *
Relevé des copies jeudi soir, 21-22h, ça vous va ?  
* 

[/QUOTE]

Ça me va pas du tout, je demande 24 heures supplémentaires.


----------



## Luc G (14 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Ça me va pas du tout, je demande 24 heures supplémentaires. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Accordé. Disons vendredi 21-22h. Le gagnant pourra fêter ça et cuver le week-end. Les perdants pourront noyer leur chagrin et cuver le week-end de même. Comme ça, pas de jaloux.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Aricosec:</font><hr /> * 
deux gentes dames dans notre doux foyer
c'est le nirvana* 

[/QUOTE]

bon les soldes....hum, n'étant pas là mercredi et jeudi (cause travail, étonnant non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), étant donné que le sujet est "fort suceptible" d'interesser prerima et attendu que ce thread connait une montée en puissance des filles, je crois que je vais faire l'impasse et passe à prerima.
Enfin, si elle veut bien....


----------



## tomtom (15 Janvier 2003)

_clic!!_

"... et la particularité de cette paire de *chaussons*,  Laurent, c'est qu'ils peuvent aussi bien servir de moufles, de gants de box, de maniques pour retirer les plats du fours, et tout ceci pour la modique somme de quatre-vingt quinze euros. De plus si vous possédez la carte de la  téléboutique vous recevrez en cadeau un superbe stylo à *bille* de luxe qui vous permettra ..."

_clic!!_

"... la tête de sa pauvre femme contre un *lampadaire* car il soupçonnait celle-ci d'avoir un amant. Le forcené s'est rendu aux alentours de quatorze heures et il à déclaré à la police qu'il ne regrettait pas son geste, car ..."

_clic!!_

"... accompagnera à merveille ce plat de saison. La semaine prochaine, nous accueillerons Maïtée qui nous révélera la recette de la *fricassée* de poulet aux ...."

_clic!!_

"... 7 lettres ... pas mieux ... *EXUTOIRE* ... "

- y'a rien à la télé, m'en vais faire les soldes, ça m'changera les idées.


----------



## barbarella (15 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

En effet, j'y crois pas du tout !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Aurais-je loupé un épisode


----------



## barbarella (15 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Anonyme:</font><hr /> * Perso, la dernière plume que j'ai récupérée sur une dame, c'était celle d'Amanda Lire... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









P. S. : Tiens, j'ai bien envie de faire les soldes...   * 

[/QUOTE]

hihihi, j'ai compris l'oiseau-lyre,


----------



## barbarella (15 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * clic!!

"... et la particularité de cette paire de chaussons,  Laurent, c'est qu'ils peuvent aussi bien servir de moufles, de gants de box, de maniques pour retirer les plats du fours, et tout ceci pour la modique somme de quatre-vingt quinze euros. De plus si vous possédez la carte de la  téléboutique vous recevrez en cadeau un superbe stylo à bille de luxe qui vous permettra ..."

clic!!

"... la tête de sa pauvre femme contre un lampadaire car il soupçonnait celle-ci d'avoir un amant. Le forcené s'est rendu aux alentours de quatorze heures et il à déclaré à la police qu'il ne regrettait pas son geste, car ..."

clic!!

"... accompagnera à merveille ce plat de saison. La semaine prochaine, nous accueillerons Maïtée qui nous révélera la recette de la fricassée de poulet aux ...."

clic!!

"... 7 lettres ... pas mieux ... EXUTOIRE ... "

- y'a rien à la télé, m'en vais faire les soldes, ça m'changera les idées.      * 

[/QUOTE]

Et un de plus, ce sujet devient un véritable succès, bienvenue tomtom


----------



## Luc G (15 Janvier 2003)

Salut, Tomtom, sois le bienvenu.

Si ça continue, on va bientôt passer à Culture Pub.


----------



## aricosec (15 Janvier 2003)

ça j'avoue que pour battre cette idée géniale du ZAPPING télé de TOMTOM,va falloir se lever de bonne heure,il reste bien sur de mauvais esprit.
comme la defection( et non pas defecation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) de FINN ATLAS !
les revendications perpepetuelles de BEBERT  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




la fanfaronnade du vainqueur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et la mauvaise foi de BARBARELLA  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




seul dans ce monde de brutes je continuerai car je suis le fils caché de persée et me surnomme *persée le rance *


----------



## Luc G (15 Janvier 2003)

Arico ne zappe pas sur toutes les chaînes, lui. Il tire sur tout ce qui bouge.

Ça me rappelle quelqu'un, mais qui, bon sang ?? J'ai le nom sur le bout de la langue. Arico ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 non, Sarico ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 non. Pourtant, c'est quelque chose comme ça. Ah, ça y est, j'ai trouvé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais j'ose pas le dire quand même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Sinon le Arico va me faire une attaque.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ou alors me pulvériser  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Parfois, il faut savoir se taire.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Janvier 2003)

d'autant plus LUCG, que le SARKO ets le roi des sanizettes
et  l'arici est le roi de l'anisette

bien tassé avec un glaçon " siouplait "


----------



## Luc G (15 Janvier 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2003)

Merci, les amis de me cueillir si chaleureusement dans votre antre (héhé)
J'suis contente de voir que ma plume (comme dit Rico) vous est plu
et est interpellé certains d'entre vous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En fait, je vous ai fait part d'une ébauche que je suis entrain d'écrire
et dont j'ai légèrement modifié (suite aux mots imposés). 

Cela dit, ne m'en veuillez pas, mais je ne participerais pas à tous les sujets
de ce thread? aïe, aïe  j'entend déjà l'Arico râler du fond sa case...  (hihihi) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Non pas forcément par manque de temps ou de flemme, mais soyons sincères,
si les mots et ou le sujet ne me parle pas ou ne m'inspire pas, j'ne peux sortir
un texte , ni même phrase. Je n'ai pas l'écriture aussi, aisée comme certains
d'entre vous, malgré les apparences.

Sur ce je vous souhaite à tous une excellente journée et vous dit à un de ces 4 !!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2003)

ouplaaaa, j'espère pas avoir lancé un froid là ?!?!? 

bon j'remet le thème de LucG en avant et vous informe ne pas participer à ce dernier, mais
p'tre surette Alex y participera... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




(mais sans garantie)


amusez-vous bien !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(me sauve, faut que j'travaille un peu, sinon vais finir par me faire virer)


----------



## Luc G (15 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oups:</font><hr /> * ouplaaaa, j'espère pas avoir lancé un froid là ?!?!? 
* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais non, mais non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On est là pour se faire plaisir, pas par obligation. Tu participes quand tu as envie, tu laisses passer quand tu n'as pas envie.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre, tu vas effectivement te faire traiter de feignante, etc.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 quelles que soient tes excuses


----------



## barbarella (15 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oups:</font><hr /> * 
Merci, les amis de me cueillir si chaleureusement dans votre antre (héhé)
J'suis contente de voir que ma plume (comme dit Rico) vous est plu
et est interpellé certains d'entre vous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En fait, je vous ai fait part d'une ébauche que je suis entrain d'écrire
et dont j'ai légèrement modifié (suite aux mots imposés). 

Cela dit, ne m'en veuillez pas, mais je ne participerais pas à tous les sujets
de ce thread? aïe, aïe  j'entend déjà l'Arico râler du fond sa case...  (hihihi) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Non pas forcément par manque de temps ou de flemme, mais soyons sincères,
si les mots et ou le sujet ne me parle pas ou ne m'inspire pas, j'ne peux sortir
un texte , ni même phrase. Je n'ai pas l'écriture aussi, aisée comme certains
d'entre vous, malgré les apparences.

Sur ce je vous souhaite à tous une excellente journée et vous dit à un de ces 4 !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est quand tu veux oups, il n'y a pas d'obligation.


----------



## barbarella (15 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 



Par contre, tu vas effectivement te faire traiter de feignante, etc.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 quelles que soient tes excuses  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Feignante hahaha, j'aurais dis feignasse, on voit qu'il a de la classe Luc G


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 
Par contre, tu vas effectivement te faire traiter de feignante, etc.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 quelles que soient tes excuses  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

ouais, ça j'en doute pas une seconde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 d'ailleurs j'l'entend d'ici... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







mais  comme j'sais de qui vont venir ces radotages et bien cela va me glisser dessus  comme l'eau sur les ailes
d'un coin, coin.. et cela sera moi le vilain petit canard du jour


----------



## aricosec (15 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oups:</font><hr /> * 
mais  comme j'sais de qui vont venir ces radotages et bien cela va me glisser dessus  comme l'eau sur les ailes
* 

[/QUOTE]

sauf si ont te les coupes tes ailerons  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




au lieu d'un canard,je te verrais plutot comme un pigeon...............ramier---  hi hi hi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hélas !


----------



## aricosec (15 Janvier 2003)

les soldes

Bille,Chausson,Exutoire,Fricassée,Lampadaire
---------------------

c'est toujours au mois de janvier
une habitude bien ancrée
dans les pensées et dans les moeurs
et qui nous tiens toujours au coeur

en somme c'est notre EXUTOIRE
de c'que nous n'avons pu avoir
dans nos bottes ou dans nos CHAUSSONs
le pére noel est un sale c..

il nous prends tous pour des BILLES
c'est comme dans un jeu de quilles
il nous promet un gros gateau
c'est vraiment un drole de coco

a la lumiere des LAMPADAIRES
ou d'un quelquonque luminaire
cependant l's.d.f y croit
s'il peut avoir son feu de bois

a la terrasse des cafés
il y a des bandes d'enfoirés
qui se tapent des FRICASSES
d'huitres finement iodées

c'est tout ça qui m'fait mal au ventre
car si c'est bien d'avoir des rentes
c'est pas trés chic de le montrer
a ceux atteint de pauvretée

c'est pas gai  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







influence du mal aimé poéte  JEHAN RICTUS









allons un petit pour la fin


----------



## Luc G (15 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 
sauf si ont te les coupes tes ailerons  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Et un cassoulet au confit de canard, un  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bien gratinés les Aricos


----------



## Luc G (15 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oups:</font><hr /> * 
mais  comme j'sais de qui vont venir ces radotages et bien cela va me glisser dessus  comme l'eau sur les ailes
d'un coin, coin.. et cela sera moi le vilain petit canard du jour  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui, oui, pour plumer un canard, rien ne vaut l'eau bouillante


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 
sauf si ont te les coupes tes ailerons  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

oulala, notre Aricovert est passé au rouge, désolée j'voulais pas te fâché Ô Rico 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 
au lieu d'un canard,je te verrais plutot comme un pigeon...............ramier---  hi hi hi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hélas !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












* 

[/QUOTE]

ah voui,  un pigeon ramier et pourquoi? pour son côté sauvage ? nuisible d'autrefois ? ou avec un bémol son côté poulaillier ?


----------



## Luc G (16 Janvier 2003)

Une petite digression (vraiment rien à voir avec le sujet), c'est juste un message personnel pour Barbarella et pour Applepie qui aurait parfois tendance, en parlant de barbarella, à avoir comme un cheveu sur la langue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est  ici


----------



## barbarella (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Une petite digression (vraiment rien à voir avec le sujet), c'est juste un message personnel pour Barbarella et pour Applepie qui aurait parfois tendance, en parlant de barbarella, à avoir comme un cheveu sur la langue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est  ici * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est pas un cheveux sur la langue qu'il a Applepie, il est atteint de sénilité précoce  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 du coup il retombe en enfance. Son prochain thread :* MOI, ET MON TRICYCLE*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Janvier 2003)

ça fait donc sur macg
moi et mon tricycle
moi et mes cycles
et moi et mon petit vélo pour l'arico


----------



## barbarella (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Anonyme:</font><hr /> * ça fait donc sur macg
moi et mon tricycle
moi et mes cycles
et moi et mon petit vélo pour l'arico




















* 

[/QUOTE]

Bon, arico, pas la peine de poster en anonyme on t'a reconnu


----------



## aricosec (17 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Bon, arico, pas la peine de poster en anonyme on t'a reconnu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

ah ben non ! je suis en train d'essayer MOZILLA comme navigateur,et je n'ai pas fait attention !

pas  ma faute...grmmm..pas gentil....hemmm..pauvre arico.....glups


----------



## tomtom (17 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 

pas  ma faute...grmmm..pas gentil....hemmm..pauvre arico.....glups  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est Arigollum


----------



## Luc G (17 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * pas  ma faute...grmmm..pas gentil....hemmm..pauvre arico.....glups  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













* 

[/QUOTE]

ça y est, à force de se gratter le crâne, il est descendu jusqu'à la luette. Et hop, un Arico sans voix (s'envoie ? ou ça), muet comme une carpe.

Il y a déjà eu l'odyssée de l'espèce, sur ce coup, ça va être l'iliade, l'épisode précédent, le retour au coelacanthe.

de toutes façons, on reste entre Charybde et Scylla.


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 

ah ben non ! je suis en train d'essayer MOZILLA comme navigateur,et je n'ai pas fait attention !

pas  ma faute...grmmm..pas gentil....hemmm..pauvre arico.....glups  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













* 

[/QUOTE]

on te le repete achette un mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça tombe bien je vais avoir un Ti et un G4 a vendre


----------



## Luc G (17 Janvier 2003)

Je viens de m'apercevoir d'un truc : avec vos conneries, je dois pondre un sujet et c'est vous qui jouez. C'est pas juste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Alors, je mange à tous les râteliers : je ponds mon texte aussi. Bon, évidemment, en auditeur libre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 : je m'abstiendrai de voter pour moi (la foule : bravo, bravo, quelle grandeur d'âme   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







). Ceux qui ne sont pas contents ont le droit de râler (y a un fil pour ça pas loin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Les mots :
Bille
Chausson
Exutoire
Fricassée
Lampadaire

Le thème : les soldes 
------------------------------

Ça y est, les soldes ont commencé.
Moi, je préfère musarder
Le nez en lair, sans me presser
Que les vitrines regarder.

Remarquez que le nez en lair,
ce nest pas sans inconvénient,
Sur ce coup cest même saignant,
le nez contre un lampadaire.

Et les passants de se marrer,
Si vous aviez vu leur bille !
Jaurais tendu ma sébille,
Jaurais pas perdu ma journée.

Cool, nen faisons pas une histoire,
Il me faut juste un exutoire.
Allons bâfrer une fricassée
Avec un verre, ça va glisser.

Tu parles, le bistrot est complet,
Dailleurs, y a partout des paquets,
Un entrepot, pas un troquet
Non mais ces soldes, quelle plaie.

Suffit, je rentre à la maison
Je vais retrouver mes chaussons
Si jen prenais une paire ?
Reste à trouver la moins chère.


----------



## aricosec (17 Janvier 2003)

je ne comprend pas pourquoi tout le monde est contre moi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







mais qu'est je fait ?


----------



## Luc G (17 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * je ne comprend pas pourquoi tout le monde est contre moi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








mais qu'est je fait ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais, non, on n'est pas tout contre toi, AricoSec
(j'aurais bien trop peur d'attraper des puces si je m'approche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## bebert (17 Janvier 2003)

les mots : Bille, Chausson, Exutoire, Fricassée, Lampadaire

Le thème : les soldes

Il est bientôt minuit, je suis dans ma voiture
Le premier jour des soldes va bientôt commencer
Tout seul dans la nuit noire, je fonce à toute allure
Bientôt les *lampadaires* de rue vont méclairer

Avec un peu de chance, il ny aura personne
Vivement que ce soit fini, vivement que minuit sonne
Je suis très fatigué, jaimerais bien dormir
Je ne me sens pas bien, jai envie de vomir

Jarrive sur le parking, il est déjà complet
Cest dont ça la société de consommation
Je gare ma voiture plus loin sur la chaussée
Mon Dieu que je suis con, jai gardé mes *chaussons*

Mais quest ce que je fais ici, je serais mieux au lit
Je regarde mon chéquier et mon stylo à *bille*
Je vois les magasins et leurs lumières qui brillent
Je cherche un *exutoire*, dommage pour les bons prix

Ça sent la *fricassée*, jai envie de gerber
Je repars en voiture et reprend mon chemin
Je cherche un précipice où je pourrais tomber
Là où je veux aller, je nai besoin de rien.


PS : la fin est un peu tristoune mais j'ai rien trouvé de mieux pour la rime !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







PPS : j'ai écris en regardant "Eyes wide shut" sur France 3 (et pas la Carte aux trésors !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), ceci explique peut-être cela


----------



## Luc G (17 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 
PS : la fin est un peu tristoune mais j'ai rien trouvé de mieux pour la rime !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







PPS : j'ai écris en regardant "Eyes wide shut" sur France 3 (et pas la Carte aux trésors !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), ceci explique peut-être cela&amp;#8230;    * 

[/QUOTE]

Bon sang, Bebert, reprends-toi : on se croirait chez Hamlet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 C'est plus les soldes, c'est la liquidation (dans tous les sens du terme)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







PS. Je ne l'avais pas encore vu, le film : plus que pas mal ! à part le côté un peu grand-guignolesque : j'ai presque toujours du mal à ne pas me marrer sur ce genre de scènes à masques et costumes.


----------



## barbarella (17 Janvier 2003)

Les mots :
Bille
Chausson
Exutoire
Fricassée
Lampadaire

Le thème : les soldes

Depuis minuit, la foule samassait devant les portes du centre commercial, qui ne souvriraient quà deux heures du matin.

Par précaution javais apporté avec moi quelques chaussons aux pommes afin de tromper la faim qui allait se faire vive à cause du froid qui sétait installé sur le pays depuis quelques jours.

Jétais passé la veille, afin de faire un repérage et avais remarqué un magnifique lampadaire, qui ornerait avantageusement le salon. Le socle était taillé dans un simili granit du plus bel effet. Labat jour lui était en peau de zèbre et saccorderait merveilleusement avec la peau de mouton acquise lannée précédente chez un grand décorateur de la place.

Quand enfin, les portes souvrirent,tel un exutoire, ce fut la ruée, une véritable marée humaine sengouffrait dans les allées du centre. 

Je me précipitais immédiatement vers la boutique dans laquelle javais remarqué mon lampadaire. Il était là debout, trônant majestueusement parmi un étalage de commodes aux tiroirs montés sur roulement à billes.

Mon mari venu me rejoindre, pour maider au transport de mon précieux chargement fut éblouis par la qualité de mes achats. Il me félicita, et nous échangeâmes dans un élan commun une fricassée de museaux.


----------



## barbarella (17 Janvier 2003)

Qui qu'a dit poil au dos


----------



## bebert (17 Janvier 2003)

Poil o possum !


----------



## aricosec (17 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Poil o possum !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

bon d'accord si vous le prenez comme ça !

*poil au rectum !* 

ben j'ai trouvé que ça !


----------



## barbarella (17 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 

bon d'accord si vous le prenez comme ça !

poil au rectum ! 

ben j'ai trouvé que ça ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















* 

[/QUOTE]

Cette remarque est sans fondement


----------



## bebert (17 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 

bon d'accord si vous le prenez comme ça !

poil au rectum ! 

ben j'ai trouvé que ça ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















* 

[/QUOTE]

Poil au curriculum !  Arf !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Poil au curriculum !  Arf ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Elle est bien  _Bonne (74)_ celle-là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 arf arf, scrogneugneu


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Janvier 2003)

Poil aux soldes ou point de soldes ?

Avez vous déjà remarquer, 
Poil au nez,
Lorsque les soldes pointent le bout mouillé
De cette appendice dont je viens de parler,
Que vêtements, string et autres appareils ménagers,
Saumons et chocolats de fin d'année
Ces articles là, eux, sont soldés.

Mais qu'en est-il des stylos à bille
Qui font défauts aux petites filles ?
Je ne fais pas ici de sexisme
C'est juste que je n'ai pas trouvé de rimes
Alors excusez moi les mecs
Si mon ecrit vous laisse tout sec
Poil au bec.

Passons à un domaine qui sort de l'alimentaire,
Et voyons voir un peu les lampadaires.
Je sais me direz vous,
Je ne manque pas d'air
Pour passer d'un coup,
Du coq au kangourou
Et mettre le tout-à-l'égoût.

Point de soldes qui sentent bon
Dans notre porte-monnaie
Quand il s'agit de petits chaussons
Je sais çà pue, les pieds
Allez-y, sentez les
Lorsque l'odeur à votre cerveau aura fait son accession
Vous vous direz : bah non, ils sentent bon !

Comme vous avez pu le constatez
Ces articles ne sont pas soldés
Et il y en a toute une fricassée
Dont le prix doit être baissé

Cet exutoire me fut necessaire
Afin que ma rime ne vous laisse pas de glaire
Car c'est pour vous satisfaire
Et de vous titiller
Que mes rimes furent quelques fois bradées


Poil to ze pieds !

-------------------------------------------------------

Pfffftt, désolé j'étais pas inspiré.
Pourtant j'ai tout tenté :
Comme penser à notre ami le flagolet,
Car en effet et pour m'aider
Je me l'imaginais en train de le flageoler,
Avec un fouet qui, lui, était soldé.
Mais la tâche, par ce biai
Ne me fût pas facilitée.
Alors voilà, désolé,
d'avoir tenté de vous dupez.


----------



## bebert (18 Janvier 2003)

Ouarf ! Quel talent !


----------



## Luc G (18 Janvier 2003)

Alors, on a déjà dans la course, par ordre d'apparition à l'écran :

Tomtom,
Aricosec,
Bebert,
Barbarella,
Finn_Atlas

(moi, je ne compte pas, d'ailleurs, quand on aime, on ne compte pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

S'ils y en a qui se tatouillent la pointe bic, le stand est ouvert jusqu'à ce soir 21 h. N'hésitez pas : ici, c'est pas comme egg, c'est conforme aux idées reçues, il n'y a rien à gagner, mais il n'y a rien à perdre non plus.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je vous rappelle le cahier des charges : pondre un texte en vers ou en prose comportant les mots :

bille
chausson
exutoire
fricassée
lampadaire

et sur le thème : les soldes

(faudra mettre un jingle, pardon, un sonal pour la pub  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## tomtom (18 Janvier 2003)

Ding Dong

"Les soldes, c'est jusqu'à ce soir chez MacG, après il sera trop tard !!!"


----------



## aricosec (18 Janvier 2003)

dans d'autres temps,ont avait commencé a douze,et fini a 2 a cause d'un crash mémorable macg,ici ont aurait plutot tendance a augmenter le cheptel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est bon signe

remercions notre génial publiciste   LUCG  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_léche , léche , !!_


----------



## Luc G (18 Janvier 2003)

Puisqu'on en est à passer la brosse à reluire (me demande ce que ça va donner sur un crâne déjà usé jusqu'à la corde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), je rappelle que ce fil est sous copyright Aricosec.


----------



## barbarella (18 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * Ding Dong

"Les soldes, c'est jusqu'à ce soir chez MacG, après il sera trop tard !!!"







* 

[/QUOTE]

Alors faut te grouiller plus que quelques heures


----------



## barbarella (18 Janvier 2003)

J'adoooooooooore avoir des taaaaaaas d'émules


----------



## Luc G (18 Janvier 2003)

Bon, je vais pas passer ma soirée à soupeser vos copies. Je trouve que c'est cornélien sur ce coup : entre les innovations de tomtom, le social cultureux (pas cul-terreux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) du Arico, le social dépressif du Bebert, le romantisme version hypermarché de Barbarella, et le poil à l'INC de Finn_Atlas, me voilà bien emmerdé. Enfin, il faut y aller.

Et donc, c'est Bebert qui emporte la palme : le glauque de sa glose, c'est quelque chose.

Par ailleurs (on va faire comme à Cannes   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), une mention spéciale est décernée à Barbarella : elle nous a mis au final une image vraiment nouvelle dans un domaine où, pourtant, je croyais que tout avait été dit :

*la fricassée de museaux*

ça c'est de la poésie, on s'en pourlèche les babines. Vraiment, bravo pour ce baiser, il faudra mettre ça au programme des écoles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(Je vous dis pas le jour où Barbarella va se lancer dans la littérature érotique, Frédéric Dard va aller se rhabiller  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## barbarella (18 Janvier 2003)

T'es con Luc G (en toute amitié) tu m'as fait bien rire


----------



## tomtom (18 Janvier 2003)

un bravo pour le palmé
et félicitation à la mentionnée


----------



## bebert (18 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> *
la fricassée de museaux
* 

[/QUOTE]

Erreur, c'est pas nouveau ! C'est dans mon dictionnaire (Le dictionnaire de notre temps - 1992 - Hachette)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et ça veut dire : embrassade générale.


----------



## bebert (18 Janvier 2003)

Au fait merci et bon w-e à tous ! À bientôt pour la prochaine manche.


----------



## aricosec (18 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Au fait merci et bon w-e à tous ! À bientôt pour la prochaine manche.   * 

[/QUOTE]

il me semble y avoir trop de connivence entre ces deux là,BEBERT et LUCG,ou alors ils sont voisins et tapent l'apéro ensembles,enfin je  dit ça sans animosité aucune,


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 

il me semble y avoir trop de connivence entre ces deux là,BEBERT et LUCG,ou alors ils sont voisins et tapent l'apéro ensembles,enfin je  dit ça sans animosité aucune, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















* 

[/QUOTE]

T'inquiète pas mon arico, tu vas te refaire. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon Bébert, tu sert les cartes ?


----------



## Luc G (19 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 

il me semble y avoir trop de connivence entre ces deux là,BEBERT et LUCG,ou alors ils sont voisins et tapent l'apéro ensembles,enfin je  dit ça sans animosité aucune, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















* 

[/QUOTE]

Bon, Arico, faudra qu'on accorde nos gégraphies. Je sais bien que, vu de Drancy, le sud ça commence à Melun, mais pour moi, la haute-Savoie, c'est déjà dans le nord  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et donc, pour l'apéro avec bebert, c'est un peu compliqué  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. le seul complot dont tu es victime, de toutes façons, c'est celui des puces


----------



## Luc G (19 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Erreur, c'est pas nouveau ! C'est dans mon dictionnaire (Le dictionnaire de notre temps - 1992 - Hachette)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et ça veut dire : embrassade générale. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu crois qu'elle fait les dictionnaires avant de poster, Barbarella ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quelle organisation ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maintenant qu'elle s'est (re)mise au maths, il faudra lui offrir le Bourbaki (1 tome à chaque paquet de 1000 posts)

Mais file-nous la définition exacte qu'on rigole.
Si c'est "embrassade générale", alors Barbarella, quoi qu'il en soit, a fait oeuvre novatrice parce que, elle est c'est pas l'embrassade générale, c'est plutôt l'embrasement particulier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ce qui est sûr, c'est que sur MacGé on se cultive !!


----------



## Luc G (19 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 
Bon Bébert, tu sert les cartes ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu plaisantes : il va fêter ça, se taper un week-end de ski et lundi nous revenir la bouche en coeur en nous expliquant qu'il est débordé et que, donc, il faut patienter


----------



## aricosec (19 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Tu plaisantes : il va fêter ça, se taper un week-end de ski et lundi nous revenir la bouche en coeur en nous expliquant qu'il est débordé et que, donc, il faut patienter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

oui mais moi je réclame un jour de plus


----------



## Luc G (19 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 

oui mais moi je réclame un jour de plus    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















* 

[/QUOTE]

Réclame d'abord un thème de plus


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Janvier 2003)

Donc y a pas de thème pour le week-end


----------



## bebert (19 Janvier 2003)

Eh cool les mecs !!! Profitez du week-end ! Y'a enfin du soleil !!! Sortez un peu vous êtes tout palot !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Et ensuite ce soir, faites une histoire "à la doc evil" de votre journée en attendant que je vous sorte un thème

Pour moi aujourd'hui c'est l'installation des dev tools ce matin, puis préparation à l'overclocking de mon vieux G3 et enfin promenade cet après-midi. A+


----------



## barbarella (19 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Eh cool les mecs !!! Profitez du week-end ! Y'a enfin du soleil !!! Sortez un peu vous êtes tout palot !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Et ensuite ce soir, faites une histoire "à la doc evil" de votre journée en attendant que je vous sorte un thème

Pour moi aujourd'hui c'est l'installation des dev tools ce matin, puis préparation à l'overclocking de mon vieux G3 et enfin promenade cet après-midi. A+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est pas comme ça que tu vas réussir dans le vie bébert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










, pour moi ce matin ça a été contruction d'un rétro-projecteur dans un vieux carton, avec lampe de poche et image d'Ariel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon dimanche


----------



## aricosec (20 Janvier 2003)

bon d'accord,pour faire plaisir a BEBERT ! histoire a la doc evil

josephine voulu prendre l'air,elle mis sa plus belle robe,le baron charles de la grenouillere lui avait donné rendez vous sous le saule,prés de la riviere,c'est la qu'ils s'étaient connu et avait echangé leurs premier baiser,fraiche et pimpante elle descendit quatre a quatre les marches de sa chambre de bonne,arrivée sur le pas de la porte elle s'aperçut qu'il tombait des cordes,"non d'un petit bonhomme dit elle"c'était le seul juron qu'elle se permettait,j'ai oublié mon pepin.

quelle conne !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















ah se  dit elle a brule pourpoint le BEBERT avec ses idées


----------



## Luc G (20 Janvier 2003)

Bebert, au parloir !

Voilà combien de jours, voilà combien de nuits,
Voilà combien de temps que tu es reparti,

Tu m'as dit c'est dimanche, payez-vous en une tranche,
mais c'est lundi bien entamé, et d'avoir le stylo levé,
j'en vois  déjà qui ont  le coude ankylosé,

Je sais que pour lever le coude,
Plus d'un heureusement jamais ne boude
Mais quand même, bouge un peu, feignasse,

Dis, Bebert, quand reviendras-tu, Dis, au moins le sais-tu,
Que tout le temps qui passe,
Ne se rattrape guère, Que tout le temps perdu, Ne se rattrape plus,

PS. Perso, j'ai tous mon temps mais le Finn_Atlas va nous péter une valve


----------



## bebert (20 Janvier 2003)

C'est reparti pour un tour.

Les mots : robot, monstre, géant, rebondir, curling.
Le thème : japoniaiserie.
Date limite : jeudi midi.

À vous !


----------



## aricosec (20 Janvier 2003)

et voila,tout était parfait ,hélas BEBERT a introduit le grain de sable

_" la mouche dans le lait "_

il a fait chanter LUCG


----------



## Luc G (20 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * et voila,tout était parfait ,hélas BEBERT a introduit le grain de sable

" la mouche dans le lait "

il a fait chanter LUCG  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







* 

[/QUOTE]
D'ailleurs, j'ai déjà été contacté pour lutter contre d'éventuelles sécheresses à venir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Malheureusement, quand je chante, il ne pleut pas, il neige  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Si c'était ici autre choses qu'aubades virtuelles et non réelles, commencerait une nouvelle ère glaciaire et on verrait à Drancy, AricoSec main dans la main avec les pingouins  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"Heure exquise, tu nous grises,
Voici venir la banquise"


----------



## aricosec (21 Janvier 2003)

LUCG m'ayant fait froid dans le dos,des  loisirs paradisiaques m'attendant d'autre par,je pondasse mon devoir de suite.
------------------

elle n'était pas tellement joli
n'était pas un MONSTRE non plus
mais je préferais son shushi
au rebondit de son gros c.. .....glupps ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




son univers était GEANT
elle avait une couche immense
et ses murs de papiers pourtant
l'entourait de floue apparence

dés le matin comme un ROBOT
a l'aide de moultes artifices
elle maquillait tout ses défauts
ce qui lui donnait la peau lisse

c'est sur la piste de CURLING
qu'elle naviguait avec aisance
brossant le palet sur ce ring
ont aurait dit comme une danse

pour REBONDIR dans cette histoire
et pour ne pas etre shaké ....arff ! arff !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ou pour en tirer quelques gloire
c'était bien de participer

ps : mon sabre etant émoussé je reporte le rara kiri


----------



## Luc G (22 Janvier 2003)

Le pauvre Arico est encore tout seul avec ses japoniaiseries. Enfin, il nous reste un peu de temps (moi, avant mercredi soir, je ne pourrais pas, d'ailleurs). En plus, pour les vieux croûtons comme moi, les japoniaiseries, ça fait partie de mon inculture générale, je vas souffrir comme dirait le Arico.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * C'est reparti pour un tour.

Les mots : robot, monstre, géant, rebondir, curling.
Le thème : japoniaiserie.
Date limite : jeudi midi.

À vous !    * 

[/QUOTE]

On peut pas pousser jusqu'au soir ?


----------



## bebert (22 Janvier 2003)

Je peux ajouter un jour si vous le voulez.
Pour vous aider vous pouvez inventer une histoire avec des personnages ressemblant à Goldorak, Candy, Chihiro, Godzilla. Ajoutez un zeste de sumo et ça devrait faire


----------



## barbarella (22 Janvier 2003)

On dit pour demain vendredi alors ?


----------



## Luc G (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * On dit pour demain vendredi alors ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Barbarella, tu devrais te reposer un peu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






au moins jusqu'à aujourd'hui jeudi


----------



## bebert (22 Janvier 2003)

À la demande générale, je reporte à vendredi midi le rendu des copies mais faudra rajouter quelques pokémons dans vos histoires  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Aligato ! Sayonara !


----------



## barbarella (22 Janvier 2003)

Merco bébert, j'aurais dû dire demain samedi


----------



## bebert (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Merco bébert* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est du japonais ? C'est pas une insulte j'éspère ?


----------



## bebert (22 Janvier 2003)

Petite mise au point : quand je dis "japoniaiserie", ça peut paraître péjoratif voire raciste. Je voulais juste préciser que j'adore ce pays, ses habitants, leurs traditions, etc.


----------



## barbarella (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

C'est du japonais ? C'est pas une insulte j'éspère ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Non, juste une faute de frappe


----------



## barbarella (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Petite mise au point : quand je dis "japoniaiserie", ça peut paraître péjoratif voire raciste. Je voulais juste préciser que j'adore ce pays, ses habitants, leurs traditions, etc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

T'inquiètes pas, ya pas de lézard


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * À la demande générale, je reporte à vendredi midi le rendu des copies mais faudra rajouter quelques pokémons dans vos histoires  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Aligato ! Sayonara ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pfffft : révise tes classiques mon pauv' bebert ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Aligato et Sayonaa ("il n'y a pas de "r", tout juste un "l" puisque les asiatiques ne font pas de différence linguistique entre un r et un l) c'est pas des pokemons, j'ai vérifié.


----------



## bebert (22 Janvier 2003)

Et en Auvergne on les prononce comment les "r" ?  On les roule et on les fume ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Et en Auvergne on les prononce comment les "r" ?  On les roule et on les fume ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Non on les met dans les pneus !!


----------



## tomtom (23 Janvier 2003)

Bon, je remets ma copie:


Je me rappelle, c'était un jeudi soir, j'étais en train de me préparer pour mon match de *curling*, j'avais déjà déposé le plat de chips sur la table basse, les bières dessous et apportait le cendrier tout en sifflotant un air de Jacques Lantier, un chanteur à la mode.

Bien calé dans mon fauteuil, il ne me restait qu'une chose a faire: appuyer sur la touche "on" de ma télécommande pour admirer mon équipe préférée frotter frénétiquement la piste de glace.

Mais, au lieu du générique pétillant qui précède d'habitude les rencontre télévisées, une speakerine à la mine défaite fit son apparition.
_
- Bonsoir, ce soir, j'ai le triste devoir de vous annoncer la disparition de l'amis de tous, d'un être extraordinaire. Certains l'appelaient le *monstre* au grand coeur, d'autre le *géant* de métal. Mesdames, Mesdemoiselles, Messieurs, Goldorak, le *robot* qui jadis sauva l'univers à mis fin à ses jours cet après-midi.
_
Je n'en crus pas mes oreilles. Je me levai d'un bon, renversant la table basse et l'assiette de chips que je vis à peine *rebondir* sur le carrelage avant de se briser, puis je me rassis. J'avais du mal à y croire.

Toute la soirée fut un hommage à ce grand être, on vis témoigner Ulysse 31 les yeux mouillés par l'émotion, Albator qui ne pu même pas parler tant il était peiné et même X-or qui aimait à critiquer Goldorak reconnu que malgré tout il l'estimait beaucoup.

Depuis ce jour, chaque fois que je regarde un match de curling ça me reprend:
"_Il traverse tout l'univers
Aussi vite que la lumière
Qui est-il ? D'ou vient-il ?
Formidable robot
Des temps nouveaux
..._"  

Voilà


----------



## aricosec (23 Janvier 2003)

et voila,encore quelqun qui ne sortira pas indemne de l'odieuse perfidie de BEBERT,son suget ,nipon nimauvais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a completement tourneboulé notre complice TOMTOM ! 

aprés  gueulderak,fera il intervenir superman ou spriderman ?

vous le saurez dans le futur suget de BEBERT 

tarzan et les extra terrestres


----------



## barbarella (23 Janvier 2003)




----------



## barbarella (23 Janvier 2003)

TRADUCTION :

Les mots : robot, monstre, géant, rebondir, curling.
Le thème : japoniaiserie.

Le lieu : un restaurant japonais quelque part.

Ils étaient arrivés vers vingt heures, sétaient installés dans un coin isolé et sombre. Il tripotait nerveusement sa cravate, elle regardait la salle en face delle.

Un serveur leur apporta une carte, leur choix fut vite fait, elle prendrait un sashimi moriawase, un kani-gunkan un ikura et un uni, il choisit un assortiment de shushi précédé dune soupe misso. Le tout arrosé de saké et dasahi. Ce serait véritablement un repas monstre. 

Le serveur réapparut, pour prendre la commande, cétait un géant, probablement un sumo, il ressemblait à un ballon prêt à rebondir à chaque coin de table. 

Il les écouta débiter leurs désirs et tel un robot rejoignit la cuisine.

Tout en attendant, il la regardait, elle était belle, il devinait quelle avait été le jour même chez le coiffeur, se faire faire un savant curling en honneur de leur premier dîner.


----------



## Luc G (23 Janvier 2003)

Bon, il faudrait que je me décide à composer, mais, dieu, quelle flemme ce soir.

Par ailleurs et néammoins, pour moi, Goldorak, TrikEtTrak, etc., c'est le cas de le dire, c'est du japonais.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jamais vu ces trucs-là. Si ma muse s'amuse, je m'attends au pire.

Bon, tout ça c'est pour meubler et faire remonter les bebertinades (c'est plutôt les bretelles qu'il faudrait lui remonter au Bebert).


----------



## Luc G (23 Janvier 2003)

les mots : robot, monstre, géant rebondir, curling
le thème : japoniaisieries
--------------------------

En ce temps-là, le Bebert hilare alla
Dedans un bar, siroter un saké tassé,
En attendant de voir les forumeurs se ramasser
le neurone en tarama, lencéphalogramme plat.

Au fond du bar, un géant balafré,
Sans fin sur sa console clipotait.
Le regard vitreux, loeil pas frais
Six lettres aux mots croisés, cest facile : empoté !

Et sur lécran, ça gigotait pas trop
À pas comptés, un monstre savançait
Comme au curling, il aurait fallu un balai
Pour quil se décide à traverser au trot

Quand on connait le truc, un manga pour les ploucs
Le balafré ny pipait couic et restait coi
Cliquait un peu partout sans trop savoir pourquoi
Le Bebert, comme dhab, voulut semer le souk.

Mais non, Cest le robot quil faut faire sortir !
Pas content, le géant ! Mon Dieu, quelle mandale
Se disait le Bebert avant de rebondir
Sur le comptoir du bar, le nez en marmelade

Et depuis ce temps-là, la bibliothécaire,
tous les jeudis, sans faute, voit rappliquer Bebert.
Mais fini Goldorak, il veut de la tendresse.
Il préfère de loin les histoires dogresses.


----------



## tomtom (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />il devinait quelle avait été le jour même chez le coiffeur 

[/QUOTE]

barbarella, je me suis presque reconnu dans ton texte, ... jusqu'à cette phrase.


----------



## Luc G (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *  il devinait qu'elle avait été le jour même chez le coiffeur, se faire faire un savant curling en honneur de leur premier dîner.

* 

[/QUOTE]

Barbarella, pense un peu aux incultes dans mon genre : "un savant curling", quoi c'est au juste ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Pas une grossièreté, j'espère  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Parce que la dernière fois que je suis allé chez le coiffeur, l'ORTF existait encore !


Pub  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







"Cultivez-vous sur MacGé,
Vous apprendrez tout sur le Régé.
Ecoutez Barbarella,
Vous les laisserez tous baba"


----------



## barbarella (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * 

barbarella, je me suis presque reconnu dans ton texte, ... jusqu'à cette phrase. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Le sumo c'était toi ?


----------



## barbarella (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Barbarella, pense un peu aux incultes dans mon genre : "un savant curling", quoi c'est au juste ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pas une grossièreté, j'espère  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Parce que la dernière fois que je suis allé chez le coiffeur, l'ORTF existait encore !


Pub  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







"Cultivez-vous sur MacGé,
Vous apprendrez tout sur le Régé.
Ecoutez Barbarella,
Vous les laisserez tous baba"







* 

[/QUOTE]

Curling: du verbe anglais to curl (friser, boucler), toujours prem's en anglais la barbarella


----------



## Luc G (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Curling: du verbe anglais to curl (friser, boucler), toujours prem's en anglais la barbarella 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Les coiffeurs font de l'anglais, maintenant ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ya pas à dire, le monde a bien changé


----------



## bebert (24 Janvier 2003)

Quatre rendus jusqu'à présent. Dans l'ordre 

Aricosec
Tomtom
Barbarella
Luc G

Y a t il encore des amateurs ? C'est jusqu'à demain midi.

Rappel du jeu : écrire un texte avec le thème et les mots suivants :
Les mots : robot, monstre, géant, rebondir, curling.
Le thème : japoniaiserie.
Date limite : vendredi midi.


----------



## gribouille (24 Janvier 2003)




----------



## barbarella (24 Janvier 2003)

...


----------



## barbarella (24 Janvier 2003)

...


----------



## bebert (24 Janvier 2003)

Après les innondations, je redescend les meubles.
Ma cave a été innondée hier soir, je n'ai pas pu ateindre mon ordinateur (comprenne qui pourra).


----------



## barbarella (24 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Après les innondations, je redescend les meubles.
Ma cave a été innondée hier soir, je n'ai pas pu ateindre mon ordinateur (comprenne qui pourra).   * 

[/QUOTE]

Entre les inondations (j'espère que ça va, pas trop de dégat) et la tempête, tout a volé


----------



## Luc G (24 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Après les innondations, je redescend les meubles.
Ma cave a été innondée hier soir, je n'ai pas pu ateindre mon ordinateur (comprenne qui pourra).   * 

[/QUOTE]

Ces forums deviennent de plus en plus ésotériques (cf hier soir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Il faudra prévoir un mode d'emploi


----------



## barbarella (24 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * À la demande générale, je reporte à vendredi midi le rendu des copies mais faudra rajouter quelques pokémons dans vos histoires  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Aligato ! Sayonara ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est pas pour te presser bébert, nous sommes vendredi, il est 14 h 10.

C'est vrai ça rame dur, mais ceci ne doit pas t'empêcher d'honorer tes engagements.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2003)

Au prochain top' il sera exactement: 17h et 48 minutes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il est sacrément en retard l'informaticien service, il resté scotché


----------



## bebert (25 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

C'est pas pour te presser bébert, nous sommes vendredi, il est 14 h 10.

C'est vrai ça rame dur, mais ceci ne doit pas t'empêcher d'honorer tes engagements. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai cliqué toute l'après-midi sur les forums sans succès ! Eskouizez moi ! j'en ai profité pour travailler. D'ailleurs j'ai repris goût au travail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Je vais délaisser un moment les forums

Alors sans plus attendre la gagnante et Barbarella ! Bravo !

Je m'explique :
Aricosec a un peu baclé à mon goût son travail en postant trop vite (décidément c'est pas son jour aujourd'hui).
Tomtom nous a refait une histoire sur la télé, désolé.
Luc G a écrit la meilleur histoire mais m'a donné une baffe virtuelle et j'ai pas bien digéré. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quant à Barbarella, j'ai aimé son sumo qui rebondit.

Voilà à bientôt et bon week-end à toutes et tous.


----------



## barbarella (25 Janvier 2003)

Merci bébert, je suis toute émue, mon week-end va être radieux. 
Bravo aussi bien sûr à Arico, Luc G et tomtom.

Je laisse tout le monde se reposer, lundi ne ratez pas le nouveau sujet


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Alors sans plus attendre la gagnante et Barbarella ! Bravo ! * 

[/QUOTE]

Bravissimo Barbarella ah ah ah aaaah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 
Voilà à bientôt et bon week-end à toutes et tous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ooooh nooon pas déjà  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  bon wk-e,  alors et reste pas scotché sur tes stats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (t'es vu!)


----------



## bebert (25 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Frédo:</font><hr /> * 

Ooooh nooon pas déjà  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  bon wk-e,  alors et reste pas scotché sur tes stats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (t'es vu!)   * 

[/QUOTE]

Je vais en profiter pour préparer un putsch !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Je vais en profiter pour préparer un putsch ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est quoi ça un putsch ??

J'aurais plutôt dit un punch, mais chacun son truc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon week-end et à un de ces 4 !


----------



## bebert (25 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Frédo:</font><hr /> * 

C'est quoi ça un putsch ??

J'aurais plutôt dit un punch, mais chacun son truc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon week-end et à un de ces 4 ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Salut Frédo ! Au fait on se connait ? C'est toi alex ? Oupsy ?


----------



## Luc G (25 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 
m'a donné une baffe virtuelle et j'ai pas bien digéré. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Bon, ça va mieux maintenant, la digestion.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Un week-end de ski et ça ira tout seul  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bravo à Barbarella.
Il lui faut le week-end pour pondre un sujet maintenant, je l'ai connue plus rapide  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Remarque, ça me va bien. La journée a déjà été dure, pas même le temps de venir traîner au bar


----------



## aricosec (25 Janvier 2003)

okey ,j'ai bien retenu la leçon,
BEBERT est humide dans son coin,et n'aime dont pas les aricosecs ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





BARBARELLA a decidé de dormir sur ses lauriers,que va donc penser notre visiteur FRED. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LUCG a du mal a encaissé le camouflet du jury (partial) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




seul TOMTOM accepte ce jugement d'un arbitre vendu,incompetent et néanmoins serein


----------



## Luc G (25 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * okey ,j'ai bien retenu la leçon,
LUCG a du mal a encaissé le camouflet du jury (partial) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais non, Aricosec, t'as pas suivi, c'est Bebert qui n'a pas bien encaissé !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Moi j'encaisse (virtuellement) très bien. Tu peux y aller, je prends aussi les grosses coupures. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enfin, tiens-toi à carreau lundi, remue 7 fois ta langue dans ta poche avant de poster, sinon tu vas encore te faire accuser d'élucubration précoce.


----------



## barbarella (25 Janvier 2003)

Si ça continue comme ça je donne les mots, le sujet aujourd'hui, avec rendu pour lundi 27, 10 heures, et tout le monde s'y colle ce WE.


----------



## tomtom (25 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Si ça continue comme ça je donne les mots, le sujet aujourd'hui, avec rendu pour lundi 27, 10 heures, et tout le monde s'y colle ce WE. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je peux pas, j'ai ma cure de désintox ce W-E,
j'ai décidé d'arrêter la télé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Félicitation Barbarella !!!


----------



## barbarella (25 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * 

Je peux pas, j'ai ma cure de désintox ce W-E,
j'ai décidé d'arrêter la télé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







* 

[/QUOTE]

Il y a longtemps que j'ai arrêté, maintenant je tricote


----------



## aricosec (26 Janvier 2003)

ah lalalala ! une faute d'innatention et on te tombe sur le poil !
merci LUCG   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












et BARBARELLA qui introduit le serpent,ça fout les jetons,on a vu ce que ça a donné avec nos papys et mamis de l'eden


----------



## barbarella (26 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * ah lalalala ! une faute d'innatention et on te tombe 


et BARBARELLA qui introduit le serpent,ça fout les jetons,on a vu ce que ça a donné avec nos papys et mamis de l'eden  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Tant que ce n'est pas la pomme


----------



## barbarella (26 Janvier 2003)

Déjà deux indices, commencez à réfléchir, ouvrez vos livres, ce sujet sera ou ne sera pas


----------



## Luc G (26 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Si ça continue comme ça je donne les mots, le sujet aujourd'hui, avec rendu pour lundi 27, 10 heures, et tout le monde s'y colle ce WE. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Arrête, tu vas me faire peur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est comme ton truc qui se tortielle, t'es sûr qu'on t'a pas refilé un orvet ou un lombric, parce qu'il a pas l'air très venimeux


----------



## Luc G (26 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Déjà deux indices, commencez à réfléchir, ouvrez vos livres, ce sujet sera ou ne sera pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


Les histoires policières, c'est dans le fil d'à côté, Barbarella. C'est gribouille qui t'a embrouillée ?


----------



## barbarella (27 Janvier 2003)

Comme vous ne vous en êtes probablement pas douté, malgrè deux indices, le sujet de la semaine sera les "TRANSPORTS EN COMMUN" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Les mots : CAMEMBERT, TRAMWAY, RETARD, DILETTANTISME, CARILLON.

Rendu jeudi 12 heures. Résultats vendredi 18 heures.

A vos plumes et bonne chance


----------



## Luc G (27 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
Rendu jeudi 12 heures. Résultats vendredi 18 heures.* 

[/QUOTE]

Rien à dire pour le délai que tu nous donnes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais pour la correction, 1 jour et demi, tu peux m'expliquer ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







-Tu consultes tes avocats pour éviter les plaintes des participants escroqués ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-Tu fais de la délation auprès de Sarko, et comme il est très occupé, le pauvre, tu es obligé d'attendre 30h son feu vert ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-Le dossier part à la NSA qui le met direct sur le bureau de Bush après traduction ? (manque de bol, même avec traduction, je doute qu'il comprenne)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
-Tu veux projeter les copies chez toi pour avoir l'avis de ton mari mais vu l'état du vidéoprojecteur en carton, c'es un peu longuet ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au cas où Barbarella ne répondrait pas sur ses intentions (comme tout bon jury  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), les autres peuvent faire leurs suggestions.


----------



## bebert (27 Janvier 2003)

C'est pour attendre encore un peu ma copie que je rendrais toujours au dernier moment.


----------



## barbarella (27 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Rien à dire pour le délai que tu nous donnes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais pour la correction, 1 jour et demi, tu peux m'expliquer ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







-Tu consultes tes avocats pour éviter les plaintes des participants escroqués ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-Tu fais de la délation auprès de Sarko, et comme il est très occupé, le pauvre, tu es obligé d'attendre 30h son feu vert ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-Le dossier part à la NSA qui le met direct sur le bureau de Bush après traduction ? (manque de bol, même avec traduction, je doute qu'il comprenne)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
-Tu veux projeter les copies chez toi pour avoir l'avis de ton mari mais vu l'état du vidéoprojecteur en carton, c'es un peu longuet ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au cas où Barbarella ne répondrait pas sur ses intentions (comme tout bon jury  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), les autres peuvent faire leurs suggestions.







* 

[/QUOTE]

Quoi ! on proteste, on demande des comptes au jury ! Si c'est comme ça rendu demain midi, résultats demain soir. Tu te mets dans une situation périlleuse Luc G. 

Le jury apprécie qu'on s'adresse à lui avec déférence, n'a jamais refusé un petit cadeau voire une enveloppe, ceci n'ayant évidemment aucun impact sur sa probité et son impartialité. Qu'on se le dise


----------



## Luc G (27 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * C'est pour attendre encore un peu ma copie que je rendrais toujours au dernier moment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu me donnes des idées, Bebert. J'ai enfin compris  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est pour avoir le temps de négocier le pot-de-vin avec le "gagnant".

Barbarella, marchande de tapis !
Qui l'eut dit ?
Barbarella bidouillant des copies le rendu !
Qui l'eu cru ?


----------



## Luc G (27 Janvier 2003)

Le temps que je réponde à l'avis de bebert
(j'ai fait comme barbarella, j'ai pris mon temps  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Je constate qu'elle ne se cache même plus. Quelle honte.

Bon, tout ça s'explique : c'est les défilés de mode, Barbarella s'est payé des crinolines (y a qu'à voir son avatar), maintenant faut  aligner les billets


----------



## barbarella (27 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Tu me donnes des idées, Bebert. J'ai enfin compris  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est pour avoir le temps de négocier le pot-de-vin avec le "gagnant".

Barbarella, marchande de tapis !
Qui l'eut dit ?
Barbarella bidouillant des copies le rendu !
Qui l'eu cru ?






* 

[/QUOTE]

Voilà tout de suite les grands mots, pot-de-vin, corruption, traffic d'influence, alors que je ne parle que de cadeaux, oui ces choses qui entretiennent l'amitié, et qui aident à être plus clairvoyant, juste un petit coup de pouce au destin


----------



## aricosec (27 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *
rendu jeudi 12 heures. Résultats vendredi 18 heures.

A vos plumes et bonne chance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je demande un délai ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







arff !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  arff ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  arff !


----------



## barbarella (27 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 


arff !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  arff ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  arff !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







* 

[/QUOTE]

Bon Arico, arrêtes de machouiller ton chewing-gum et articules


----------



## tomtom (27 Janvier 2003)

M'est avis que si cette chère Barbarella a décidé de se donner un tel délais pour corriger nos copies, c'est qu'elle a certainement de très bonnes raisons qui ont a voir avec son imparcialité légendaire et son sens du travaille bien fait.

Comment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 non je n'essaye pas de mettre le jury dans ma poche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tiens tiens c'est quoi ça?


----------



## barbarella (27 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * M'est avis que si cette chère Barbarella a décidé de se donner un tel délais pour corriger nos copies, c'est qu'elle a certainement de très bonnes raisons qui ont a voir avec son imparcialité légendaire et son sens du travaille bien fait.

Comment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 non je n'essaye pas de mettre le jury dans ma poche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tiens tiens c'est quoi ça?












* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est bien mon petit tomtom, en voilà un qui a compris que certaines choses ne se bâclent pas.

Délifieux fes fofolats


----------



## Luc G (28 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> *
tiens tiens c'est quoi ça?












* 

[/QUOTE]

Mon pauvre tomtom, si tu commences à essayer de négocier avec Barbarella, tu vas y laisser ta chemise, et pour rien encore : pendant ce temps, bebert est en train de lui fourguer, en échange d'une ingnominieuse victoire, un aspirateur usagé ; Aricosec lui paye à boire, connaissant ses penchants (à lever le coude, ce qui est paradoxal, le penchant, je veux dire).

Tu vas te faire rouler dans la farine et tu resteras chocolat.


----------



## barbarella (28 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Mon pauvre tomtom, si tu commences à essayer de négocier avec Barbarella, tu vas y laisser ta chemise, et pour rien encore : pendant ce temps, bebert est en train de lui fourguer, en échange d'une ingnominieuse victoire, un aspirateur usagé ; Aricosec lui paye à boire, connaissant ses penchants (à lever le coude, ce qui est paradoxal, le penchant, je veux dire).

Tu vas te faire rouler dans la farine et tu resteras chocolat.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Je n'ai jamais rien lu d'aussi abject, ces paroles infamantes ne sont pas tombées dans l'oreille d'une sourde.  
Quant au sort de bébert je m'en occupe, de lui, et, de son aspirateur, non mais quel culot, tu vas voir, une petite intervention sur l'appareil et le bébert il se retrouve propulsé à 15 000 mètres d'altitude, et sans parachute.
Et si Arico me paye à boire, je trouve ça très bien, il faut savoir entretenir de bonnes relations avec le jury.


P.S. très bons les chocolats tomtom, mais la boîte était vraiment petite


----------



## barbarella (29 Janvier 2003)

Manque d'inspiration, ou tout le monde attend la dernière minute


----------



## Luc G (29 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Manque d'inspiration, ou tout le monde attend la dernière minute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Beaucoup de choses à faire le soir. idem ce soir, j'ai un cours du soir à préparer. Conclusion ce sera demain soir, et pas avant tard, j'ai le cours du soir à donner  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais, t'inquiète, on viendra  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (enfin, moi en tous cas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## barbarella (29 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Beaucoup de choses à faire le soir. idem ce soir, j'ai un cours du soir à préparer. Conclusion ce sera demain soir, et pas avant tard, j'ai le cours du soir à donner  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais, t'inquiète, on viendra  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (enfin, moi en tous cas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)   * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu es vraiment du soir, toi. Alors bonsoir


----------



## Luc G (29 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Tu es vraiment du soir, toi. Alors bonsoir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui, et en plus pendant la journée, je bosse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors, balancer une vanne par-ci par-là, ça me détend mais je peux pas passer demi-heure à pondre un texte.


----------



## barbarella (29 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Oui, et en plus pendant la journée, je bosse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors, balancer une vanne par-ci par-là, ça me détend mais je peux pas passer demi-heure à pondre un texte.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui, mais comme on dit :"C'est pas la quantité qui compte..."


----------



## maousse (29 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> [bComment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 non je n'essaye pas de mettre le jury dans ma poche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tiens tiens c'est quoi ça?














    [/b] 

[/QUOTE]Des crottes ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (tiens, mais qu'est-ce que je fais là, moi ?


----------



## aricosec (29 Janvier 2003)

moi je ne pondrais pas l'premier,avec BEBERT qui m'a eliminé pour ma trop grande diligence.
j'ai emballé ma fierté dans du papier journal,mis de l'eau dans mon thé,et j'attend un autre client

ça vous la coupe HEIN !


----------



## barbarella (29 Janvier 2003)

Fais pas de chiqué Arico,


----------



## tomtom (29 Janvier 2003)

J'attends encore un peu, je paufine, je mets toutes mes chances de mon côté


----------



## barbarella (29 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * J'attends encore un peu, je paufine, je mets toutes mes chances de mon côté 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










* 

[/QUOTE]

J'apprécie énormément ta délicatesse tomtom, je saurai ne pas l'oublier le moment venu


----------



## Luc G (29 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * moi je ne pondrais pas l'premier,avec BEBERT qui m'a eliminé pour ma trop grande diligence.
j'ai emballé ma fierté dans du papier journal,mis de l'eau dans mon thé,et j'attend un autre client

ça vous la coupe HEIN ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















* 

[/QUOTE]

Ça y est, Arico nous fait un caprice.
Enfin, Arico, c'est bien connu : Caprice, c'est fini !


----------



## aricosec (29 Janvier 2003)

avec tout ces chocolats,ça devient une epicerie,mon cher LUCG,j'ai des hauts le coeur,je crois que je vais vomir....je vais pas tarder a vomir.........je vo...................beurkk !blaouschhh ! ....... vlaammm  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










ah c'était donc ça   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













ça va mieux !


----------



## barbarella (29 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * avec tout ces chocolats,ça devient une epicerie,mon cher LUCG,j'ai des hauts le coeur,je crois que je vais vomir....je vais pas tarder a vomir.........je vo...................beurkk !blaouschhh ! ....... vlaammm  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










ah c'était donc ça   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













ça va mieux !




* 

[/QUOTE]

Au lieu de vomir Arico, tu voudrais pas pondre. Parce que si tout le monde attend le dernier moment, il va me falloir un délai supplémentaire pour la correction


----------



## Luc G (29 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Au lieu de vomir Arico, tu voudrais pas pondre. Parce que si tout le monde attend le dernier moment, il va me falloir un délai supplémentaire pour la correction 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu te fous de nous, là, Barbarella ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



36 h pour corriger quelques copies de 20 lignes en moyenne.

J'avertis Raffarin : faut que la productivité monte  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et puis quand on dit jusqu'à jeudi 12h, c'est jusqu'à jeudi 12h. Tu vois pas que les profs demandent aux élèves de rendre les copies du bac à Noël pour qu'ils aient le temps de les corriger avant l'été.


----------



## aricosec (29 Janvier 2003)

nous avons decouvert la connivence entre BEBERT et BARBARELLA !

c'est une cabale ! 
*coot ! coot ! codekk !' *
 ( ou quelque comme ça,j'imite mal la poule pondeuse ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



------------------
dés que chante mon CARILLON
d'un bond d'un seul je saute du lit
mais je n'aime pas minet potron
s'lever d'bonne heure n'est pas une vie

c'est dans la banlieue de paris
que je prend souvent le TRAMWAY
surtout quand je vais a saint denis
c'est moins polluant,et ça me plait

il n'y a jamais de RETARD
c'est donc parfait pour etre a l'heure
dans ma banlieue je suis peinard
c'est plein de gens qui ont du coeur

sachez bien que dans le neuf trois
DILLETANTISME en est la loi
ont y rencontre quelque fois
aussi des professions de foi

le stade est comme un CAMENBERT
en fait c'est un oriflamme
et pour l'homme il est necessaire
que dans son coeur luise une flamme

ma banlieue est comme un creuset
ou le mélange des couleurs
plus beau qu'un tableau de monet
en montrerait toutes valeurs

----------------------------------------------------------
_tu a tant de choses a nous dire,toi qui n'est pas de france
mais que sera notre avenir,si nous n'avons de tolérance_


----------



## barbarella (30 Janvier 2003)

Ben voilà, quand on veut on peut, prenez en de la graine vous autres, et essayez de maintenir ce niveau élevé. Tu as vraiment mis la barre haute Arico


----------



## Luc G (30 Janvier 2003)

Bravo le Arico : il a bien germé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Faut dire que les transports en commun, c'est plus facile pour un transi de Drancy que pour un plouc né en Lozère  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si tout va bien je ponds ce soir


----------



## barbarella (30 Janvier 2003)

Sympa ton site


----------



## Luc G (30 Janvier 2003)

Ponctuel comme un coucou suisse qui aurait trop bu de duvel,
je ponds un oeuf tout frais, reste à trouver le sel.

"TRANSPORTS EN COMMUN"
Les mots : CAMEMBERT, TRAMWAY, RETARD, DILETTANTISME, CARILLON.

*De la Lozère à Palavas : le tour des glaces en 28 ver(re)s*

Et me voilà attendant le train,
me caillant dans le petit matin
On est bien en-dessous de -20
Sil a du retard, sûr, cest la fin

Il faudra me mettre à dégeler
Trois jours dans le four du boulanger
Même pour couper du camembert
Il  faudrait une scie circulaire

Sauvé, quel plaisir, ce carillon,
Jentends dégringoler les glaçons
Enfin carré sur la banquette,
Je laisse déglacer mes mirettes

Le paysage et mes voisines
De quoi se réchauffer la rétine
Un zeste de dilettantisme
Je suis le roi du romantisme

La minette ma dit tu te casses !
La mijaurée est restée de glace
Le menu soupe à la grimace
Ras le bol, je me casse à Palavas

Dailleurs voilà déjà Montpellier,
Reste plus quà prendre le tramway
Faut pas que je me mette en retard
Barbarella doit mattendre au bar.

Bon dieu quil fait chaud, garçon,
Amenez moi des glaçons,
Quel doux bruit de carillon,
La transhumance a du bon.


----------



## tomtom (30 Janvier 2003)

à moi de livrer l'omelette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_tatak tatoum_

J'aime les transports en commun,
Le métro, le tramway, le bus
Mais il y en à un que j'aime encore plus
Vous l'aviez deviné, c'est le train

_tatak tatoum_

C'est par dilettantisme, j'avoue
Que j'use de ce moyen de transport
Bien qu'aux petites fleurs ça fait moins de tort
Que le diesel de ma Kangoo

_tatak tatoum_

J'écoute tout au long du voyage
Sur mon iPod, volume à fond
de l'orgue, du cor, du carillon
Et parfois "Queens Of The Stone Age"

_tatak tatoum_

Quand quelquefois j'ai du retard
Je n'en fais pas un camembert
Car tous les wagons de derrière
arrivent encore un peu plus tard

_Pssshhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiit
terminus, tout le monde descend_


----------



## barbarella (30 Janvier 2003)

Vous vous êtes donc donné le mot
pour ne faire que la qualité
tout ceci est vraiment trop beau
et me voilà bien embêtée.
Et bébert qui n'arrive pas
il attend que sonne le glas.


----------



## aricosec (30 Janvier 2003)

entre la poesie de LUCG,et le vivant de TOMTOM,je baisse les bras,et declare forfait,c'est vrai qu'il sont tout les deux bien dans le théme,et m'en suis écarté.

ça !   * tatac  tatoum* c'est bien trouvé,je m'y suis cru, mais je me demande si il descendu du train  pour becter son omelette aux truffes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







a quand les smiley sonores ??


----------



## bebert (30 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Vous vous êtes donc donné le mot
pour ne faire que la qualité
tout ceci est vraiment trop beau
et me voilà bien embêtée.
Et bébert qui n'arrive pas
il attend que sonne le glas.










* 

[/QUOTE]

Je déclare forfait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Je ne fais que du fast food.
Bravo à tous et félicitation au futur vainqueur.


----------



## tomtom (30 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr />ça !   * tatac  tatoum* c'est bien trouvé,je m'y suis cru

[/QUOTE]

Pour être honnète, tatac tatoum est inspiré du vieille pub télé pour la sncf je crois, pour le reste, c'est tout de moi, j'le jure


----------



## Luc G (30 Janvier 2003)

Excellent, Tomtom.

Bebert, ne te dégonfle pas.

(Une vraie diva, celui-là,  il adore se faire prier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Montre-nous comment tu joues les instits revêches, Barbarella, avec ce garnement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## aricosec (30 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Excellent, Tomtom.

Bebert, ne te dégonfle pas.

(Une vraie diva, celui-là,  il adore se faire prier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Montre-nous comment tu joues les instits revêches, Barbarella, avec ce garnement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)   * 

[/QUOTE]

c'est son truc a lui,une sorte de code avec miss BARBARELLA,qui pourrais lui faire des papouilles verbales,genre.

*" oh ne m'abandonne pas grand fou, tu est le meilleur,que deviendrais je sans ton talent,je t'ai longtemps attendu,je t'attend encore..........mais qu'est que tu fout......je t'aaaiiimmmeee ! *
fin du reve du traitre !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







enfin attendons


----------



## barbarella (1 Février 2003)

Tout d'abord je vous présentes mes plus plates excuses pour ce retard exceptionnellement indépendant de ma volonté, je n'ose imaginer dans quel état d'angoisse vous vous trouvez à ce moment même. 

J'ai constaté avec regret et tristesse que bébert était défectueux, une défaillance passagère j'espère.

Je lève mon chapeau à tous les participants, qui ont rendu des copies si remarquables. Mais il ne peut-y avoir qu'un gagnant alors après mûre réflexion, je déclare *tomtom* grand vainqueur de cette poule.

Merci aux non gagnants de se dispenser de commentaires désagréables, oiseux, vains, voire inutiles.

Et encore bravo tomtom


----------



## aricosec (1 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *
Merci aux non gagnants de se dispenser de commentaires désagréables, oiseux, vains, voire inutiles.
* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est un scandale,j'appelle a la gréve .

a LA GREVEE.....EUU................!


----------



## Luc G (1 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 

c'est un scandale,j'appelle a la gréve .

a LA GREVEE.....EUU................! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










* 

[/QUOTE]

Je te suis, Arico, c'est un scandale.
Mais j'appelle plutôt à la grève du zèle :
on va obliger Barbarella à lire l'intégralité de l'annuaire téléphonique
Vu la vitesse à laquelle elle corrige...
elles est pas près de finir son rétroprojecteur en carton.

Je propose une manif sur le Causse Méjan, demain matin à 7h.
ça sera plus beau pour les couleurs : la neige et les vautours.
On pourra faire un film style le seigneur des anneaux
(Arico fait le Bilbo ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Avec Barbarella dans le rôle du méchant.
Faut aller chercher TheBig pour faire Gandalf
Mais qui on va trouver dans le bar pour faire l'elfe
à vue de nez, on trouvrerait plus facilement pour faire la leffe.


----------



## aricosec (1 Février 2003)

objet de recherche LUCG ! 

l'elfe ést l'essence d'un etre 
l'elf est l'essence du pompiste

arff ! gaspp !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Février 2003)

Désolé de ne pas participer à votre sauterie intellectuelle en ce moment : causes multiples et notamment court-métrage.
J'en profite pour faire un peu de pub pour ce festival-------&gt; alors cliquez de temps à autre sur le thread du même nom.

Voilà, bonne journée à tous et à toutes.

Finn, le mec qui se dégonfle pour "Et avec la tetê"


----------



## barbarella (1 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 

c'est un scandale,j'appelle a la gréve .

a LA GREVEE.....EUU................! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










* 

[/QUOTE]

A force de faire grève, vous allez vite fait bien fait vous retrouver sur le sable, je dis ça en toute amitié


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 
On pourra faire un film style le seigneur des anneaux

[/QUOTE]

Format court-métrage évidemment !
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />  Mais qui on va trouver dans le bar pour faire l'elfe
à vue de nez, on trouvrerait plus facilement pour faire la leffe.    

[/QUOTE]

pour Legolas je veux bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## tomtom (2 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />je déclare *tomtom* grand vainqueur de cette poule.

[/QUOTE]

Ouuuuuuuuaaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiissssss!!!

Moi qui a jamais, rien gagné ça me fait tout drôle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bien qu'une poule, c'est pas commun comme prix, mais c'est rien, j'ai un grand jardin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (faudra que je pense à lui acheter une longe, l'est pas cloturé mon jardin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 

Bon, énoncé du sujet le 15 mars prochain

les mots vous seront révèlés le 15 juin

les textes seront à remettre pour Noël

et les résultats au prochain nouvel an chinois


----------



## tomtom (2 Février 2003)

Je rigole 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vous aurez tout ça dans la soirée demain

Bonne soirée


----------



## barbarella (2 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * 

Ouuuuuuuuaaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiissssss!!!

Moi qui a jamais, rien gagné ça me fait tout drôle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bien qu'une poule, c'est pas commun comme prix, mais c'est rien, j'ai un grand jardin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (faudra que je pense à lui acheter une longe, l'est pas cloturé mon jardin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 

Bon, énoncé du sujet le 15 mars prochain

les mots vous seront révèlés le 15 juin

les textes seront à remettre pour Noël

et les résultats au prochain nouvel an chinois   * 

[/QUOTE]

Attention Arico risque de prendre ça au premier degré et de demander des délais


----------



## Luc G (2 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Attention Arico risque de prendre ça au premier degré et de demander des délais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Pour les délais c'est possible.
pour les degrés, à mon avis, le Arico ne s'arrêtera pas à 1°


----------



## barbarella (2 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Pour les délais c'est possible.
pour les degrés, à mon avis, le Arico ne s'arrêtera pas à 1°  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

Un vrai "varappeur" ce Arico


----------



## aricosec (3 Février 2003)

c'est toujours un scandale  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pondre un suget maintenant,faut du temps,se préparer,comme barbarella pour corriger,pas se devisser le neurone,faire attention a soigner sa sintaxe,en mettre pour tout le monde,une caresse dans le dos a BEBERT: se faire complice de LUCG,gourouter TOMTOM (si ,ça se dit d'une personne qui idolatre quelqun,ou alors ça se dira demain  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )
je gouroute 
tu gouroute
il gouroute


----------



## aricosec (3 Février 2003)

essayons !

je glougloute,......HIPPSS !!....


----------



## tomtom (3 Février 2003)

_Tadaaaaammmmm_





Voici le nouveau sujet (_scriitchhh_: je déchire l'enveloppe)

*Le jardinage*

Les môts:
*toile*, *parfum*, *pingouin*, *âme* et *espionnage*

Les copies seront à rendre pour jeudi minuit

Les résultats seront publiés vendredi midi (peut être avec des tâches de gras, je m'en excuses par avance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 

Bonne soirée à toutes et à tous


----------



## barbarella (3 Février 2003)

Encore une histoire de navets


----------



## barbarella (3 Février 2003)

Le jardinage

Les mots:
toile, parfum, pingouin, âme et espionnage

Que ce jardin est beau
Disait la mère Margot
Jaime tant ses parfums
Qui remplissent mon âme.

Son mari, un manchot
Était un maladroit
Cest pour cette raison
Quon lappelait pingouin.

Elle aimait jardiner
Et lui pendant ce temps
Se faisait une toile
Au lieu de labourer.

Cest sûr le jardinage
Comme le buf carotte
Ne mènera jamais 
A faire de lespionnage.

Et un navet de plus
On nest pas à ça près
Jattends impatiemment
Le reste des sujets.


----------



## Luc G (3 Février 2003)

Ton mari a encore mangé des sandwiches, Barbarella ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Quelle rapidité : à peine le temps de rentrer du carnaval de Limoux, pas le temps de voir le sujet que je vois déjà la réponse de Barbarella.

Épaté, je suis


----------



## barbarella (3 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Ton mari a encore mangé des sandwiches, Barbarella ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

Hé non, des crêpes, crêpes au fromage, au jambon et champignons, à la confiture de fraises, et crêpes flambées au Grand-Marnier, huuuuuuuuuum, miam miam


----------



## bebert (3 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Hé non, des crêpes, crêpes au fromage, au jambon et champignons, à la confiture de fraises, et crêpes flambées au Grand-Marnier, huuuuuuuuuum, miam miam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Pareil pour moi ! Hier c'était crêpes en tout genre, miam !


----------



## Luc G (3 Février 2003)

Moi aussi, j'y ai eu droit : salées, sucrées, mais sans grand-marnier (ce genre de truc, je préfère dans un verre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Le problème, le soir, c'était d'évite de les sucrer aux confettis en rentrant du carnaval


----------



## aricosec (3 Février 2003)

et pendant qu'on se casse le neurone pour oeuvrer,certains se goinfre de crêpes,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"et moi ! et moi !crie l'arico qui n'a pas de pot"
"me reste plus qu'a pondre des mots"
------------------------------------------------
théme=jardinage
toile,parfum,pingouin,ame,espionnage
________________________________________
<font class="small">Code:</font><hr /><pre>
pourrais je un jour enfin atteindre
la clé de ton jardin secret
voir au fond de ton AME poindre
l'amour ou même son reflet

non ce n'est pas de l'ESPIONNAGE
je pourrais meme y cultiver
des amours venus d'un autre age
enfin des fleurs du passé

j'y peindrai meme sur ma TOILE
comme coquelicots des champs
et ressemblants a quelque voiles
cascades rouges comme le sang

comme un PINGOUIN sur la banquise             (c'est vraiment con
je cherche mais ne trouve pas                 (un pingouino
une heure ou la minute exquise                (qui marche sur la banquise  
ou je ne penserai a toi

mais l'essence de ton PARFUM
ravive sans cesse la flamme
et il se pourrait que demain
l'histoire finnisse en drame
</pre><hr />

signé : edgar POT


----------



## barbarella (3 Février 2003)

Brillant, Arico, le coup du pingouin sur la banquise, j'y aurais pas pensé, c'est original et plein d'audace. Bravo


----------



## Luc G (4 Février 2003)

Les sorties de la semaine :

Arico Gordon Pym dans "le sphinx des glaces"

Chorégraphie à palmes en 5 gamelles.

Les décors sont de Persil,
les costumes de Annie Vautdegris,
la corégraphie de Vince Dieumége Titube.


----------



## barbarella (4 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Les sorties de la semaine :

Arico Gordon Pym dans "le sphinx des glaces"

Chorégraphie à palmes en 5 gamelles.

Les décors sont de Persil,
les costumes de Annie Vautdegris,
la corégraphie de Vince Dieumége Titube.
* 

[/QUOTE]

Sur un air conditionné par Ivan Tilateur


----------



## aricosec (4 Février 2003)

AMEN !


----------



## barbarella (4 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * AMEN !












* 

[/QUOTE]

Postez en paix mon fils


----------



## krystof (4 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Postez en paix mon fils 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Postez en pet mon fils, c'est plus odorant


----------



## barbarella (4 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Postez en pet mon fils, c'est plus odorant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Odor ! oh ! no !


----------



## Luc G (4 Février 2003)

Faudrait que je fasse un peu attention à mon orthographe, moi


----------



## barbarella (4 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Faudrait que je fasse un peu attention à mon orthographe, moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ce doit être un lapsus, tu devais penser à un cor de chasse, ce qui ne nous sort pas des instruments à vent


----------



## aricosec (4 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Faudrait que je fasse un peu attention à mon orthographe, moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

faudrait surtout que tu fasse attention aux délais,ce laxisme latent des charlatans qui donnent le temps et font semblants d'etre contents,font des cancans.

c'est pas productif bon sang.

poil aux dents


----------



## Luc G (4 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 

faudrait surtout que tu fasse attention aux délais,ce laxisme latent des charlatans qui donnent le temps et font semblants d'etre contents,font des cancans.

c'est pas productif bon sang.

poil aux dents  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui, mon bon Arico, mais mon début de semaine est souvent difficile : faut récupérer du week-end, alors le lundi : pas frais. Le mardi, j'ai un cours à préparert. Le mercredi, le dit cours à donner.

Quand j'en sors, je me sens libéré  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est le bon moment pour proser et donc, c'est sûrement à ce moment-là que je m'y mettrais.


----------



## barbarella (5 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Oui, mon bon Arico, mais mon début de semaine est souvent difficile : faut récupérer du week-end, alors le lundi : pas frais. Le mardi, j'ai un cours à préparert. Le mercredi, le dit cours à donner.

Quand j'en sors, je me sens libéré  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est le bon moment pour proser et donc, c'est sûrement à ce moment-là que je m'y mettrais.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je te remonte le sujet, tu n'auras pas besoin de chercher


----------



## Luc G (5 Février 2003)

Que d'attentions, je suis flatté.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais même si le sujet remonte à la surface, je ne serais pas à la pêche avant 10h du soir. Inutile donc d'essayer de m'appâter, de prendre la mouche, ou de pousser le bouchon.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Chalut


----------



## barbarella (5 Février 2003)

Mais de qui se moque thon


----------



## tomtom (5 Février 2003)

On va prendre un vers en t'attendant


----------



## krystof (6 Février 2003)

Ces mauvais jeux de maux me donne mal à la tête.


----------



## barbarella (6 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Ces mauvais jeux de maux me donne mal à la tête.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ce doit être le mal de mer


----------



## krystof (6 Février 2003)

Non, c'est le mâle de mère...


----------



## barbarella (6 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Non, c'est le mâle de mère...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Chez nous on dit Papa


----------



## Luc G (6 Février 2003)

Le jardinage
Les mots: toile, parfum, pingouin, âme et espionnage

L'assassinat de la baronne : une enquête rondement menée
-------------------------------------------------------------

Oui, Monsieur, cétait comme ça tout les matins,
Madame la baronne laissait ses patins,
Et clopin clopan, faisait le tour du jardin.
En douce, elle comptait ses poireaux, la radin.

Oui, Monsieur lInspecteur, même les petits pois,
Elle vérifiait si je nen barbotais pas.
Faut quand même avoir de la noirceur dans lâme
Étonnez-vous que tout ça finisse en drame.

Vous avez bien raison, Monsieur le Gendarme,
Jen viens aux faits, mais cétait pas de son âge,
Dans le potager, faire de lespionnage,
Pourquoi pas mettre sur les fraises une alarme !

Veuillez mexcuser, Monsieur le Commissaire,
Je suis tout inversé, ce sang dans ma serre,
Sûr, cest moi qui vais devoir passer la toile.
Quelle tuile, moi qui dans la main ait un poil

Pardonnez, Monsieur lAdjudant, cest lémotion,
Je reviens à nos poivrons, pardon, à nos moutons.
De ce temps, le baron picolait sa potion
Rien quau parfum, le pauvre était raide béton.

Je suis confus, vraiment, Monsieur le substitut,
Mais, voyez, elle ma aplati mes laitues.
Si jai des soupçons ? mais bien sûr cest ce sagouin
Mais si, toujours en noir et blanc comme un pingouin.

Celui des surgelés, il voulait le terrain,
Elle lavait à la bonne, moi dans le tarin
Un tennis dans mon jardin, monsieur le poulet
Pouvez-vous imaginer un truc aussi laid

Ce coup-ci, tes fait, je te coffre, mon drôle !
Mais Monsieur le flic, comment diable avez-vous su,
Tes laitues sont montées, tu las traîné dessus
Mais tas fait le tour de tes belles scaroles

Moralités : lespionnage dans le jardin,
Ça finit parfois comme la raie de Chardin,
Et les flics sont pas tous des pingouins sans âme
Ils sont vite au parfum si vous faites des toiles.


----------



## barbarella (6 Février 2003)

Je reste sans voix


----------



## Luc G (6 Février 2003)

Une fois de plus, je ferais bien de me relire pour éviter les fautes d'orthographe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Tant pis, je laisse brut de fonderie


----------



## barbarella (6 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * Tadaaaaammmmm





Voici le nouveau sujet (scriitchhh: je déchire l'enveloppe)

Le jardinage

Les môts:
toile, parfum, pingouin, âme et espionnage

Les copies seront à rendre pour jeudi minuit

Les résultats seront publiés vendredi midi (peut être avec des tâches de gras, je m'en excuses par avance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 

Bonne soirée à toutes et à tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu as fait un excellent choix, avec ce sujet et ces mots, juste en remerciement


----------



## tomtom (6 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Tu as fait un excellent choix, avec ce sujet et ces mots, juste en remerciement 






* 

[/QUOTE]

Oulala 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je sens que bientôt on va plus être que deux dans ce sujet


----------



## krystof (6 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * 

Oulala 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je sens que bientôt on va plus être que deux dans ce sujet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

3 bouteilles pour deux, c'est trop. J'arrive


----------



## barbarella (6 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

3 bouteilles pour deux, c'est trop. J'arrive  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

En plus il y en a d'autres en réserve


----------



## aricosec (6 Février 2003)

polop ! polop ! j'améne mon verre !


----------



## barbarella (6 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * polop ! polop ! j'améne mon verre ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















* 

[/QUOTE]

Je savais comment le faire venir, toujours prêt Arico


----------



## bebert (6 Février 2003)

Quelqu'un m'a appelé ?


----------



## barbarella (6 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Quelqu'un m'a appelé ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

Bon, à l'origine ces bouteilles étaient réservées à tomtom, qui a su nous donner un sujet brillant et plein d'esprit, mais buvons, je lui en enverrai d'autres. N'est-ce pas tomtom


----------



## tomtom (6 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Bon, à l'origine ces bouteilles étaient réservées à tomtom, qui a su nous donner un sujet brillant et plein d'esprit, mais buvons, je lui en enverrai d'autres. N'est-ce pas tomtom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

bien sur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







, tiens, tant qu'on y est




Vous prendrez bien un peu de fromage.


----------



## krystof (6 Février 2003)

J'amène l'entrée


----------



## tomtom (6 Février 2003)

ça devient resto MacG ici


----------



## barbarella (6 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * ça devient resto MacG ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Faut pas que bonpat voit ça sinon ses 20 kilos il les perdra jamais, restons discrets


----------



## Luc G (6 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Bon, à l'origine ces bouteilles étaient réservées à tomtom, qui a su nous donner un sujet brillant et plein d'esprit, mais buvons, je lui en enverrai d'autres. N'est-ce pas tomtom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Barbarella, arrête d'essayer de corrompre le pauvre Tomtom qui n'en peut mais.

Et toi, Tomtom, ne te laisse pas appâter (on y revient) par quelques bouteilles sans intérêt (j'espère que vous avez un verre pour moi, quand même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Tant qu'à faire, réclame autre chose : Romanée-Conti, Château-Yquem, etc.


----------



## tomtom (6 Février 2003)

J'ai une idée: si tous ceux qui on participé au thème m'offrent la même quantité de bouteilles, les chances de gagner restent égales


----------



## barbarella (6 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Barbarella, arrête d'essayer de corrompre le pauvre Tomtom qui n'en peut mais.

Et toi, Tomtom, ne te laisse pas appâter (on y revient) par quelques bouteilles sans intérêt (j'espère que vous avez un verre pour moi, quand même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Tant qu'à faire, réclame autre chose : Romanée-Conti, Château-Yquem, etc.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Loin de moi d'essayer de corrompre ce très cher tomtom, ce que je fais, je le fais en toute camaraderie. Maintenant interprètes, déformes, dégoises, mon âme est pure et sans arrière-pensées. Sur ce Monsieur je vous salue


----------



## barbarella (6 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * J'ai une idée: si tous ceux qui on participé au thème m'offrent la même quantité de bouteilles, les chances de gagner restent égales 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Eh, j'ai eu l'idée la prem's


----------



## Luc G (6 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
mon âme est pure et sans arrière-pensées* 

[/QUOTE]

Ton âme, je veux bien le croire (je suis d'une mansuétude qui m'étonne moi-même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Mais c'est pas de ton âme dont à laquelle il est question ici, c'est de ton caddie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et la chanson n'est pas la même. Rengaine ta rengaine


----------



## krystof (7 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Eh, j'ai eu l'idée la prem's  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Barbarella + idée..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Non, y a un truc qui va pas


----------



## barbarella (7 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Barbarella + idée..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Non, y a un truc qui va pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est de la provoc ou je m'y connaîs pas


----------



## krystof (7 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

C'est de la provoc ou je m'y connaîs pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Chouette, ça marche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'adore quand tu t'énerves © Barbarella


----------



## barbarella (7 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Ton âme, je veux bien le croire (je suis d'une mansuétude qui m'étonne moi-même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Mais c'est pas de ton âme dont à laquelle il est question ici, c'est de ton caddie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et la chanson n'est pas la même. Rengaine ta rengaine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]

Avant de lorgner le caddie qui est dans l'oeil du voisin tu ferais mieux de regarder la grammaire qui est dans le tien


----------



## barbarella (7 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Chouette, ça marche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'adore quand tu t'énerves © Barbarella  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais je ne suis pas énervée, je suis cool, zen, sereine, je constate c'est tout


----------



## tomtom (7 Février 2003)

elle a pas l'air énervée


----------



## aricosec (7 Février 2003)

les délais sont trop longs,je suis sur des charbons ardents,est je donc été bon,tomtom sera il content ?,c'est le pire des dilemnes,lucg a du talent,
barbarella se déchaine,a tomtom fait du plat.


et il y a aussi tout ceux l'encourage,et tout ces pots de vin nous font monter la rage,a non decidemment le verdict est trop loin

..................scraatsssssssshhh............................................................................................................pop..........pop..........pop........pop........................................................


----------



## krystof (7 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * elle a pas l'air énervée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Si. Elle est mal coiffée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour une fille, c'est un signe d'énervement absolu


----------



## tomtom (7 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * les délais sont trop longs,je suis sur des charbons ardents,est je donc été bon,tomtom sera il content ?,c'est le pire des dilemnes,lucg a du talent,
barbarella se déchaine,a tomtom fait du plat.


et il y a aussi tout ceux l'encourage,et tout ces pots de vin nous font monter la rage,a non decidemment le verdict est trop loin

..................scraatsssssssshhh............................................................................................................pop..........pop..........pop........pop........................................................





* 

[/QUOTE]

Te ronge pas les doigts
Mon cher arico
Pour les résultats
Plus qu'une fois dodo


----------



## barbarella (7 Février 2003)

Comme tu sais bien parler aux enfants, tomtom


----------



## barbarella (7 Février 2003)

Bonjour tomtom,

Comment vas tu aujourd'hui ?
J'avais mis ça de côté pour toi


----------



## tomtom (7 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Bonjour tomtom,

Comment vas tu aujourd'hui ?
J'avais mis ça de côté pour toi 






* 

[/QUOTE]

Il est un peu tôt quand même


----------



## tomtom (7 Février 2003)

Ca y'est c'est l'heure du résultat
Sur qui ai-je donc porté mon choix ?
Malgré le vin reçu en pots,
J'ai choisis le sec arico






Félicitation Aricosec 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon apétit à tous


----------



## tomtom (7 Février 2003)

Zut, une minute de retard


----------



## barbarella (7 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * Ca y'est c'est l'heure du résultat
Sur qui ai-je donc porté mon choix ?
Malgré le vin reçu en pots,
J'ai choisis le sec arico






Félicitation Aricosec 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon apétit à tous    * 

[/QUOTE]

Puique c'est comme ça je reprends mes bouteilles que je vais partager avec Luc G.

Sinon, comment dire ? 

Bravo mon cher arico
tu as reçu le gros lot
et tout ça pour un bon mot
ça me fait vraiment bobo


----------



## aricosec (7 Février 2003)

la ! la la la ! lalére,je suis le meilleur,je va me payer une petite môet frappée

a la votre


----------



## barbarella (7 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> *














la ! la la la ! lalére,je suis le meilleur,je va me payer une petite môet frappée

a la votre














* 

[/QUOTE]

Avec une soupe de goëland


----------



## aricosec (8 Février 2003)

toutes ces félicitations me vont droit au coeur,merci donc a la masse de mes supporters 
au nombre de.................deux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







m'enfou a moi,un devoir sévére

*une situation
une arrestation dans un commissariat

les mots

poireau,coccinelle,percolateur,scalpel,tripes*

tout a été choisi avec soin dans un chapeau, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 je me permettrai donc de scribouiller mon histoire
hors concuors evidemment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











-----------------------------
a rendre avant mardi minuit,un viken entier pour reflechir,deux jours pour le tapez
aucun délai ,sevices corporels pour les retardataires (euses)surtout,...miamm ! miamm !


----------



## bebert (8 Février 2003)

Et c'est pour quand ? Je vous préviens déjà que je demanderai un délai supplémentaire !


----------



## Luc G (8 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *

Puique c'est comme ça je reprends mes bouteilles que je vais partager avec Luc G.
* 

[/QUOTE]

Bon, j'arrive après la bataille mais  j'ai pas perdu ma journée, moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







A la votre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bravo, Arico, je te félicite mais n'en fais pas trop quand même. Noël est passé et tes guirlandes me font parpeléjer. 





Quant à Bebert, il faudrait qu'il arrête de faire l'enfant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On dirait au choix : 
- un condamné à mort qui n'a pas pu s'échapper
- un étudiant juste avant l'exam.

Rayez la mention inutile


----------



## barbarella (8 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 


Quant à Bebert, il faudrait qu'il arrête de faire l'enfant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On dirait au choix : 
- un condamné à mort qui n'a pas pu s'échapper
- un étudiant juste avant l'exam.





* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est pour ça qu'il attend dans le couloir


----------



## barbarella (8 Février 2003)

Au fait bébert si tu veux faire du ménage sur ton espace, tu peux retirer ma photo, j'ai envie de changer de coiffure


----------



## barbarella (8 Février 2003)

une situation 
une arrestation dans un commissariat 

les mots 

poireau, coccinelle, percolateur, scalpel,tripes 


Depuis une heure Starsky faisait le poireau devant le commissariat. Il attendait Hutch qui tardait à venir, coincé chez un receleur de savonnettes. Enfin, dans un boucan énorme la voiture sannonça, Hutch habile conducteur amorça un freinage qui décolla une partie du goudron de lavenue. La sirène hurlait et déchirait violement les oreilles des passants qui passaient.

Enfin la voiture simmobilisa juste devant Starsky qui sengouffra à côté de son équipier, ce denier se retourna vers lui, lui décocha une amicale bourrade qui eut pour effet de lui faire cracher la dizaine de malabars quil mâchait nerveusement depuis trois quart dheure.

Il faut nous dépêcher  annonça Starsky, le capitaine nous a mis sur une affaire de contrebande de percolateurs, et la livraison a lieu dans vingt minutes aux docks des alcools et tabacs frelatés.

A nouveau la voiture sélança , renversant sur son passage quelques poubelles abandonnées à leur sort sur un bord de trottoir.

En cinq minutes ils arrivèrent aux docks, ils avaient ainsi largement le temps de se planquer. 

Une douzaine de limousines roses arriva, précédée dune coccinelle à bord de laquelle huit brutes épaisses se tapait sur les genoux en chantant à tue tête un hymne écossais.

Nécoutant que leur courage nos deux joyeux lurons firent barrage au cortège chatoyant. Chacun armé dun scalpel, et de quelques grenades à retardement. Ils intimèrent aux occupants des voitures lordre de sortir une main en lair et un doigt dans le nez. Effrayée, tremblante comme des dentiers mal fixés, la joyeuse compagnie séxécuta sans mot dire.

Maintenant tous en file indienne hurla Hutch, et quon ne voit quune tête renchérit Starsky, cest ainsi quils prirent le chemin du commissariat, à la queue leu leu et en chantant « Je te tiens par la barbichette ». Le spectacle était étonnant.

Arrivés au commissariat, Starsky et Hutch demandèrent un nombre suffisant de menottes pour attacher tout ce joli monde. Puis ils invitèrent chacun à produire ses papiers avant détablir les rapports darrestations. Intrigué par ce brouhaha inhabituel le capitaine sorti de son bureau, comprit immédiatement la situation, se tourna vers ses deux inspecteurs et leur dit : Bravo, les gars, du travail de pro, vous au moins vous avez des tripes.


----------



## aricosec (8 Février 2003)

comme BEBERT est toujours a la traine,il peut aller bronzer,BARBARELLA a pris une sévére  avance,il lui faudra se mettre en 2x2=5  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ,pour la rattraper


----------



## barbarella (9 Février 2003)

Pendant que bébert se bronze, je fais remonter avant d'atteindre les oubliettes


----------



## Luc G (9 Février 2003)

Si tout va bien, je m'y mets ce soir, tard.

Pour cette après-midi : 5% de chances de retourner au carnaval de Limoux ; 95% de chances d'aller à la campagne ramasser des asperges sauvages pour se faire une omelette, un régal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Temps superbe, on va bronzer près des amandiers en fleur, je crois.


----------



## barbarella (9 Février 2003)

Alors moi aussi je vais me faire bronzer, j'ouvre le capot de la photocopieuse et à moi les UV


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Février 2003)

Fais attention au coup de soleil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, n'oublies pas de mettre de la creme solaire pour pas devenir toute rouge


----------



## barbarella (9 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Fais attention au coup de soleil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, n'oublies pas de mettre de la creme solaire pour pas devenir toute rouge

* 

[/QUOTE]

ça ne marche pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, une fois que j'ai la tête sur le verre, je peux plus fermer le capot, faut que je me bricole une cabine


----------



## Luc G (10 Février 2003)

Tu as bien ton projecteur, Barbarella ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, pour les asperges on a un peu présumé : on est parti vers l'intérieur des terres et elles ne sont pas encore sorties par là : l'hiver 

C'est pas grave : les Corbières sont toujours aussi belles même si le soleil s'est un peu caché sur le tard. Un amandier en fleurs par-ci, par-là ; des fleurs de romarins un peu partout et un superbe mimosa encore jaune pétant alors que ses collègues, fatigués d'éclairer, tendent à passer au brun.


----------



## barbarella (10 Février 2003)

Quel frimeur


----------



## Luc G (10 Février 2003)

Que veux-tu, j'avais pas les frimas.


----------



## Luc G (10 Février 2003)

une situation : une arrestation dans un commissariat
les mots : poireau,coccinelle,percolateur,scalpel,tripes

L'assassinat de la baronne - Suite : Formalités au commissariat

Alors, Paulo, éclaircir les poireaux,
Ce nétait pas assez pour ton couteau,
Taurais du rester le roi du râteau,
Voyons si tu sais scier des barreaux.

Monsieur linspecteur, faut me comprendre,
Vous imaginez mon jardin rasé,
Vous sentez pas mes fraises écrasées,
Haricots, petits pois, oignons tendres.

Arrête ta potée, je vais gerber,
Et ça, cest des tripes à la mode de Caen,
Taurais pu au moins louvrir proprement,
Tas même pas suivi les pointillés.

Commissaire, jai pas été formé,
La prochaine fois, je serais rodé,
Je vous promets, ça semblera brodé.
Il vous restera plus quà refermer.

Et ton bec, Paulo, tu vas le fermer,
Ça commence à bouillir dans mon moteur,
Je me sens lâme dun percolateur,
Tu vas regretter le gnouf à larmée.

Mon adjudant, pensez aux coccinelles.
Et non Paulo, moi je pense au scalpel.
Mon commandant, pensez à mes poivrons.
Dis donc, Paulo, toi, tu penses au baron ?

Inspecteur, pensez donc aux papillons
Cest mignon tout plein, ces petites bêtes,
La baronne, vous avez vu sa tête :
Cétait pas fini, cétait quun brouillon.

Paulo, je vais tarranger le portrait,
Tauras beau gommer, tu seras pas frais,
Trente ans que je déteste le potage,
Mais quel régal, un jardinier en cage !


----------



## bebert (10 Février 2003)

Mes chers amis, je ne me sens pas du tout inspiré ces temps-ci. Veuillez m'en excuser. J'admire votre constance ! À bientôt !


----------



## aricosec (10 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Mes chers amis, je ne me sens pas du tout inspiré ces temps-ci. Veuillez m'en excuser. J'admire votre constance ! À bientôt !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ça bien sur,lucg a fait fort,pourtant c'est pas une raison pour abandonner,cette defection ressemble a une trahison  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ,harro  ! sur BEBERT

taîau ! taïau !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




par compte moi hors concours je met mon grain de sel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






----------------------------------------------------------
"attrapez le ! attrapez le !",crie la marchande,seul l'homme accoudé au bar du troquet
a coté du PERCOLATEUR ,a réagi,d'un bond il saute sur le trottoir,et avec souplesse
 fait un croc en jambe au loubard,celui ci,surpris,trebuche sur la jambe avancé et
atterri lourdement sur l'étal de la marchande des quatres saisons,la tête enfoui dans
un tas de POIREAUX,il a du mal a respirer,deux agents présents le ceinture et disent
a l'homme du bar,ça vous avez des TRIPES,peu de gens de nos jours seraient intervenus
un coup de sifflet et la voiture des poulets s'approche,une COCCINELLE flambante neuve
dont les taches sont blanche et noires, (un petit luxe de la fliquette qui commande le poste
 de police du quartier),avec les rideaux aux fenetres du commissariat,ça humanise la 
profession,malheureusement ça s'arrête là,au sous sol,c'est different,la garce a gardé
les vielles méthodes,l'interrogatoire des prevenus est agrémentés de quelques
estafilades au SCALPEL, une méthode que la salope a héritée de son pére un vieux 
gestapiste borgne,pourtant son papounet lui avait donné le prénom charmant de _ marine_ ,hélas
c'est tout ce qu'elle avait de charmant,le loubard avait du mourron a se faire....
.......................................
la suite sur tvGROLAND.com


----------



## tomtom (10 Février 2003)

Bonjour à tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




une situation: une arrestation dans un commissariat 
les mots: poireau,coccinelle,percolateur,scalpel,tripes 

Tu vas avouer,
Gueulait l'officier
Mais moi j'ai rien fait,
Pleurait l'accusé

J'étais à Seraing
Dans un champs d'oseille
A compter les points
Sur les *coccinelles*

Si tu continues
A nier en bloc
On va appliquer
La technique de choc

J'vais te faire avaler
Des lames de *scalpel*
Ca va te couper
Les *tripes* en rondelles

Je te ferai manger
Des oignons tout crus
Et t'enfoncerai
Un *poireau* dans le nez

Pitié m'sieur l'agent
Je vais avouer
C'est moi le méchant
Qui a volé le café

L'histoire fini bien
Puisqu'après un heure
On pu remettre en marche
Le *percolateur*


----------



## aricosec (10 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * Bonjour à tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je te ferai manger
Des oignons tout crus
Et t'enfoncerai
Un poireau dans le nez

* 

[/QUOTE]

ce devoir est passé devant la commission de correction,les juges présents etaient tous unanimes pour approuver ce texte,hélas le doyen aricosec a mis son veto,
il n'a pas trouvé la rime crus avec nez, valable
il en a proposé une qui a choqué la douairiere.néanmoins son avis pesera lourd dans le jugement final 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







osez ,osez !


----------



## aricosec (11 Février 2003)

aujourdh'ui les posts coulent a toute vitesse,il nous faut les relever sans arret.

bon bientot le verdict,voyons,recapitulons les débats

"oui c'est vrai ça c'etait pas mal"
"ah non ! moi je préfére l'autre"
" d'accord mais il faut avouer que celui la avait quelque chose de plus"
"bande de nazes,vous n'y connaissez rien"
"je vais t'eclater le pif"
"ta soeur est une grosse conne"
"ecrase ou tu vas prendre un coup de surin"

comme vous voyer ,les débats font rage et sont contradictoires au sein du jury,mais le president vous promet quand meme le verdict pour ce soir,tous gardent toutes leurs chances.

bien que ! ................................oui ce concurrent là


----------



## aricosec (12 Février 2003)

sous la pression des médias et de ma femme qui veut absolument que je la sorte ce soir,je donne le résultat maintenant

malgré les débats houleux,j'opte pour LUCG,celui ci ayant fait flingué une baronne n'a pu que rejouir le viel anar que je suis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ceci ne l'empechera pas j'en suis sur de participer,selon les nouvelles regles qu'il a lui meme instauré


----------



## Luc G (12 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * sous la pression des médias et de ma femme qui veut absolument que je la sorte ce soir,je donne le résultat maintenant

malgré les débats houleux,j'opte pour LUCG,celui ci ayant fait flingué une baronne n'a pu que rejouir le viel anar que je suis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ceci ne l'empechera pas j'en suis sur de participer,selon les nouvelles regles qu'il a lui meme instauré












* 

[/QUOTE]

Je remercie le Arico et les professionnels de la profession. Je pense vous pondre un autre sujet ce soir, vers point d'heure  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. J'espère que ça réveillera le Bebert, que le Finn, en traint de péter les plombs dans son burger  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, s'y collera. J'espère aussi que barbarella, elle aussi toute à son burger ne nous mettra pas du ketchup sur la mayo (ce sera décrété hors-sujet par principe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Ya que TomTom qui m'a l'air "raisonnable" (drôle de mot, faudra que j'envisage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) dans la contrée.

A ce soir.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Février 2003)

Ok me revoilou de retour :le festival étant fini, le burger quizz se reposant un peu jusqu'à vendredi, je me porte candidat (même si ma démarche n'est pas nécessaire)

Vas falloir mettre les petits plats dans les grands


----------



## barbarella (12 Février 2003)

Pour ne rien cacher, je suis déçue (pour moi), je la trouvais pas mal ma prose, enfin Luc G a gagné (qu'est-ce qu'il a offert à Arico, on se le demande bien) Bravo Luc G et rebienvenue à Finn_Atlas. 
Je m'en vais pleurer dans mes draps roses


----------



## tomtom (12 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />Ya que TomTom qui m'a l'air "raisonnable" (drôle de mot, faudra que j'envisage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) dans la contrée. 

[/QUOTE]

Ah bon, pourquoi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'ai loupé quelque chose?


----------



## tomtom (12 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr />
malgré les débats houleux,j'opte pour LUCG,

[/QUOTE]
Félicitations!


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr />
celui ci ayant fait flingué une baronne n'a pu que rejouir le viel anar que je suis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ceci ne l'empechera pas j'en suis sur de participer,selon les nouvelles regles qu'il a lui meme instauré














[/QUOTE]
Donc sans la baronne, cette fois


----------



## Luc G (12 Février 2003)

Et donc un nouveau thème, en passant à Finn que j'ai plaisir à revoir ici (mais que j'ai aussi plaisir à voir se débattre dans son inénarrable burger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
--------------------
Nouveau thème : festival de cinéma

Les mots : exotisme, turbine, pétard, hélicon, philatélie
--------------------
On se donne jusqu'à dimanche 20h ?
(Si vous voulez plus court, c'est possible   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ; si vous voulez plus long, vous n'avez pas honte d'être aussi feignants.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS Je m'y colle aussi (sauf si la populace proteste).

PPS. Barbarella, travaille du stylo au lieu de subodorer des contrats douteux entre AricoSec et moi : le Arico, je ne lui fais pas assez confiance pour lui faire quelque cadeau que ce soit contre une promesse vague  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enfin, ça nous a donné une image romantique des choses : Barbarella pleurant dans ses draps rose. On s'y croirait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sauf si on suit par ailleurs les aventures de notre tendre héroïne dans le burger quizz du Finn : là, y a pas des draps roses  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Alors, à vos papiers.
Pour les touristes qui passeraient par là, je rappelle que l'entrée est libre et qu'ils sont les bienvenus pour pondre un texte sur le thème énoncé plus haut avec les mots idoines, en vers ou en prose et en vert ou en rose.


----------



## aricosec (12 Février 2003)

de toute façon LUCG,t'aura beau donner cinq jours de délais,le BEBERT trouvera encore a redire, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




quand a BARBARELLA qu'elle soit heureuse,le bifton de 100 euros que m'a refilé le lauréat,s'est avéré faux comme du sancerre d'amerique,je vais ecrire mon texte en becquetant des oranges derriere les barreaux de la santé,enfin je subirai ma punition,et il se peut que d'autres poetes me suivent,(suivez mon regard)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 si je déballe tout au maton,

ps je suis achetable cher L..G ,


----------



## Luc G (12 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * ps je suis achetable cher L..G , 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est possible, mais es-tu vendable ?


----------



## barbarella (12 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

C'est possible, mais es-tu vendable ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais il est déjà vendu, pas cher je te l'accorde, et personne ne veut renchérir


----------



## Luc G (12 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Mais il est déjà vendu, pas cher je te l'accorde, et personne ne veut renchérir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est bien ça le problème, acheter le Arico, on n'a rien à y gagner, même pas un cassoulet


----------



## barbarella (13 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

C'est bien ça le problème, acheter le Arico, on n'a rien à y gagner, même pas un cassoulet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca vaut pas un pet


----------



## aricosec (13 Février 2003)

BOF ! ce que vous ditent c'est du vent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








arff ! arff !


----------



## barbarella (13 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * BOF ! ce que vous ditent c'est du vent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







arff ! arff !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







* 

[/QUOTE]

Tant que ce n'est pas une tempête


----------



## barbarella (13 Février 2003)

Nouveau thème : festival de cinéma
Les mots : exotisme, turbine, pétard, hélicon, philatélie

Finn en avait malheureusement terminé de son reportage sur le Festival du Cinéma. 

Arico, bébert, Luc G, tomtom et dautres qui viendraient se joindre à eux par la suite attendaient fébrilement les réactions aux résultats des délibérations.

Détends toi di Luc G à bébert en lui tendant un joint, je sais, ce soir il y a foot, mais comme le Tchecs vont gagner tu rates rien, tas vu le Sénégal, battu par les marocains tout ça cest à cause du froid, ils aurait du mettre les turbines à chaleur.

Saisi par lémotion, Arico sorti son gros hélicon, et entonna un air, régulièrement interrompu par des « Tout ça cest du vent ».

Le suspens était à son comble, le Maître de cérémonie fit enfin son apparition, tenant à la main une enveloppe cachetée. Cétait un Maître es philatélie et discrètement il essayait de décoller le timbre afin de lajouter à sa collection.

Les résultats déclenchèrent une cacophonie de protestations, léquipe du jury subissait lopprobre du public.

Dans la suprême honte nos lascars ci-dessus nommés décidèrent daller chercher un peu dexotisme dans un bouge des faubourgs de la ville.


----------



## Luc G (13 Février 2003)

Speedy barbarella au service  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On voit que tu as réglé tes problèmes d'ichat. Je te félicite pour ton nouveau pseudo : barbarella Bas en Basset, ça me laisse baba.


----------



## aricosec (13 Février 2003)

speedy peu etre la BARBARELLA,mais moi je suis le GONZE a l'aise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;spppiiisschhtt  !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_______________________________________________
*
je me souviens de ces matins,l'anglaise était déja bondée
ont s'baladait d'un air serein,non cannes je n'ai pas oublié

tes trottoirs parés d'EXOTISME,avec starlettes et roploplos
et la plage ou le culturisme,des males y font un numero

quelques douairieres au gros PETARD,voulant attirer le merlan
ont des bijoux comme des phares,et des sourires plein les dents

meme les gens qui y TURBINEnt,ne font pas la gueule souvent
ils n'ont jamais la triste mine,c'est peu etre a cause du temps

j'y est encore quelques amis,de ceux que l'ont gardent longtemps
un peut comme en PHILATELIE,meme s'ils leurs manquent quelques dents

et le soir au son des trompettes,ou peu etre de l'HELICON
tout les artistes feront la fête,et tanpis s'ils sont un peu rond

quelques décorés par cesar,avec leur nouveau presse papier
se coucheront un peu plus tard,et c'est comme ça chaque année
*
_____________________


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * speedy peu etre la BARBARELLA,mais moi je suis le GONZE a l'aise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;spppiiisschhtt  !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_______________________________________________

je me souviens de ces matins,l'anglaise était déja bondée
ont s'baladait d'un air serein,non cannes je n'ai pas oublié

tes trottoirs parés d'EXOTISME,avec starlettes et roploplos
et la plage ou le culturisme,des males y font un numero

quelques douairieres au gros PETARD,voulant attirer le merlan
ont des bijoux comme des phares,et des sourires plein les dents

meme les gens qui y TURBINEnt,ne font pas la gueule souvent
ils n'ont jamais la triste mine,c'est peu etre a cause du temps

j'y est encore quelques amis,de ceux que l'ont gardent longtemps
un peut comme en PHILATELIE,meme s'ils leurs manquent quelques dents

et le soir au son des trompettes,ou peu etre de l'HELICON
tout les artistes feront la fête,et tanpis s'ils sont un peu rond

quelques décorés par cesar,avec leur nouveau presse papier
se coucheront un peu plus tard,et c'est comme ça chaque année

_____________________





* 

[/QUOTE]

Un seul mot pour Aricosec EXTRA !!


----------



## aricosec (14 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Frédo:</font><hr /> * 

Un seul mot pour Aricosec EXTRA !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

merci,mais pas trop de fleurs FREDO,tu va faire peur au commun des mortels qui voudrait se mesurer a moi le grand NARCISSE !


----------



## Luc G (14 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 

merci,mais pas trop de fleurs FREDO,tu va faire peur au commun des mortels qui voudrait se mesurer a moi le grand NARCISSE !























* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est pas encore la saison (des narcisses), Aricosec. Accessoirement, les narcisses, c'est de la mauvaise herbe


----------



## aricosec (14 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

C'est pas encore la saison (des narcisses), Aricosec. Accessoirement, les narcisses, c'est de la mauvaise herbe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est pour ça que je frequente la mauvaise graine ........ arff !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon ,personne n'a encore prosé, je claque la porte

sslaaamm !


----------



## bebert (14 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 

merci,mais pas trop de fleurs FREDO,tu va faire peur au commun des mortels qui voudrait se mesurer a moi le grand NARCISSE !























* 

[/QUOTE]

Oh l'aut'hé ! Il s'envoie des fleurs !


----------



## barbarella (14 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Oh l'aut'hé ! Il s'envoie des fleurs !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est le meilleur moyen pour en avoir


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Février 2003)

"Feeeeeestivaaaalllll.....nana na ni na na, Feeeeeestivaaaalllll...."
Cette publicité télévisée eut l'effet d'un *pétard* : Finn se leva d'un bond de son clic clac miteux, faillit renverser la table basse qui était déjà bancale. "Faut vraiment que je la répare !" se dit-il ; "elle tangue tel un bateau". Ce n'était pas dans ses habitudes de se mettre à faire de la littérature dans ses poésies. Encore un abus de ce sujet électronique qui occupait désormais trop ses journées.
Bien sûr, le "festival", il n'avait pas posté comme ses camarades virtuels aimaient le dire. Il n'avait pas la plume du Doc. non loin de là. Il pensait juste obtenir un peu d'honneur en retour. Une forme de reconnaissance par ses pairs.
Il ne fit que deux ou trois pas pour se retrouver assis devant son mac, qui au demeurant n'était pas le sien mais celui de sa ..... "De ma quoi d'ailleurs ?" se demanda-t-il. "De ma fiancée ?" Non, ils ne l'étaient pas, du moins pas selon les us et coutumes. Sa copine, alors ? Non le terme trop enfantin ne lui convenait pas non plus. il y avait bien toute sorte de sobriquet dont il l'affublait en privé mais dont il aurait été incapables de révéler à un public virtuel. 
Il metta cette réflexion de coté pour enfin se mettre à son occupation favorite du moment qui, il faut bien le dire, ne remportait qu'un faible succès. Zara s'était prononcé contre l'utilité d'un tel post, et le petit serpent répendait une fois de plus sa langue venimeuse sur le comptoir du post du "festival du court-métrage". Certes, l'appui de quelques uns avait apporté un certain réconfort. Mais le coeur n'y était pas. "PFfffft ! Vu 300 fois !" Le chiffre était bien bas. Il avait du le lire au moins 200 fois lui-même......il aurait tant espéré que son message se fisse entendre tel le son de l'*hélicon* .
Tant pis, il avait commencé, il devait finir. Son ambition avait été d'apporter un peu d'*exotisme* au forum, un moyen de faire découvrir un produit du terroir. montrer que sa ville n'était pas une ville de provinciaux où il ne se passe rien d'interessant, rien de culturel. Le pauvre Finn. La culture du court-métrage n'était pas quelque chose de fort reconnu en ce monde et à cette époque.

"Et glou et glou, à la santé des amygdaaales. Et glou et glou boire un p'tit coup c'est agréaaable. On est là pour mettre de l'ambiaaannnnceuh. Demain, c'est sur on recommeeennnceuh. Et glou et glou, on va faire chauffer les *turbine*s ". 

En fond sonore, il écoutait cette petite chanson paillarde enregistré à la radio il y a quelques années, et dont il s'enorgueillait d'être l'un des rares à écouter (encore) çà. "Allez, faut que je m'y mette", comme pour se donner du courage.

Quelques 30 années plus tard, Finn est debout, devant son écran accroché au mur comme l'une de ses affiches qui ornaient son petit appartement du coté de Clermont-Ferrand. "Il y a longtemps !" A l'époque il était étudiant. Aujourd'hui il était à la retraite et s'occupait désormais de *philatélie*. Une ancienne passion ridicule qu'il avait tout petit.
Il est parvenu a retrouver dans les archives du réseau internationnal des communications anciennement appelé "l'internet" dirigé aujourd'hui par la ZAMJ (la Zara Alèm Mackie and Job corporation) son vieux post : les choses ont bien changé : à l'époque les écrans ne faisaient que deux dimensions. Mais son post était là.

Le festival du court-métrage avait pris une ampleur telle dans les années 10 que celui de Cannes était devenu une attraction passagère pour les quelques bouseux qui habitaient dans le coin. Il avait gagné en renommé. En partie grâce aux ex-nouvelles technologies de l'époque qui permettait la réalisation de petits films d'une grande qualité. Et aussi grâce.....


----------



## Luc G (15 Février 2003)

Ben , alors Finn, depuis quand c'est les candidats qui corrigent leur copie ? c'est encore un truc de sociologue, ça, on se croirait en 68  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Soyons sérieux, c'est pas de ton âge  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Donc, pour savoir si c'est hors-sujet, faut demander à l'examinateur, bien poliment. Et l'examinateur, il dit : "non". C'est pas hors-sujet.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je rappelle aux touristes, aux passants, aux égarés traînant par ici que l'entrée est libre (et sans limite de place disponible, sauf à essayer, comme Aricosec sur un fil voisin, de faire rentrer tous les forums de MacGé dans un seul post : il a pas bien étudié sa théorie des ensembles quand il était encore en graine, notre Arico  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Donc, vous pouvez pondre, en prose ou en vers, un texte sur le thème en cours : "festival de cinéma" pourvu qu'il contienne les 5 mots requis : pétard, philatélie, hélcon, exotisme, turbine.


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 
 Et aussi grâce.....

* 

[/QUOTE]

wahou super 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , 
j'attend avec impatience la suite


----------



## barbarella (15 Février 2003)

Oh lala, d'un seul coup je me sens mal, vite les sels, c'est qu'il a du talent ce Finn, barbarella, il va falloir te remettre en question


----------



## bebert (15 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *barbarella, il va falloir te remettre en question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ça fait longtemps que je me la suis posée !


----------



## Luc G (15 Février 2003)

Vous vous posez trop de questions.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Les seules questions vraiment intéressantes sont celles qui n'ont pas de réponse, sinon on reste dans le scolaire.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez, Bebert, lâche-toi


----------



## barbarella (15 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Ça fait longtemps que je me la suis posée !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Il ne faut jamais se laisser abattre par l'adversité, alors haut les plumes, et gribouillons, gribouillons* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Toute ressemblance avec des personnes existantes ou ayant existées est totalement fortuite.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Février 2003)

Et comme dirait Fabrice g. (pour savoir qui c'est je vous renvoie à mon deuxième forum favori) "j'ai plein de questions à vos réponses"......mais c'est peut-être de qqn d'autre aussi, plus connu même...


----------



## aricosec (15 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * sauf à essayer, comme Aricosec sur un fil voisin, de faire rentrer tous les forums de MacGé dans un seul post : il a pas bien étudié sa théorie des ensembles quand il était encore en graine, notre Arico  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) * 

[/QUOTE]

bien sur toute l'équipe ayant contribué au ROMAN te pardonne,tu n'étais pas du voyage,et ce fut dommage,ceci pourtant, réalisr sur un meme suget une suite de texte coherent( ou presque  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ) fut une belle aventure avant le crash du forum,donc je te prie de respecter notre oeuvre chacal  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










papy qui veille  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ronn... rrrrroooooonnnn ....roonnn...!


----------



## Luc G (16 Février 2003)

Mais je respecte l'oeuvre, Arico.
J'ai même prévu de la télécharger pour la lire tranquille.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Je suis étonné que tu puisses en douter.

Non, ce qui m'amuse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, c'est ton obstination à tout vouloir rentrer dans un seul post. J'imagine le Arico, tassant le texte à grands coups de bottes.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Fais-nous donc des chapitres avec des sous-titres et tout.


----------



## barbarella (16 Février 2003)

Mais toi, Luc G, tu parles avec la hargne de ta jeunesse, notre pépé après sa suze il sait même plus ce qu'est un chapitre, peut être qu'il croit que tu lui dis de fermer le volet


----------



## Luc G (16 Février 2003)

La suze, ça peut que rendre intelligent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Déjà, pour ramasser la gentiane (pas la fleur, la racine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), vaut mieux réfléchir !

je suis sûr que le pépé Arico peut nous le faire, pas de jeunisme de mauvais aloi. (Parce que pour moi, la hargne, je veux bien, mais la jeunesse, c'est suffisamment près pour que je m'en souvienne, mais suffisamment loin pour que je n'en vois plus que les belles couleurs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Alors, allons-y :

"Arico, des chapitres ! Arico, des chapitres ! Arico, des chapitres !"

PS. Laisse les volets ouverts, il y a une pleine lune superbe.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Février 2003)

C'est celle-ci qu'il prend le pépé ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








A moins que vous ne parliez d'un produit de mon terroir ? 




(Powered by Bibendum !)


----------



## aricosec (16 Février 2003)

bon c'est d'accord j'ai déja gouté la suze et la salers avec un chti copain auvergnat,mais lui était un génie ,donc la salers ne peut nuire a mon cervelet épanoui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







pour les chapitres, vous pouvez vous brosser  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  ,j'ai déja sauvé les meubles ,point trop n'en faut demander

poil au curé


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * bon c'est d'accord j'ai déja gouté la suze et la salers avec un chti copain auvergnat,mais lui était un génie 
* 

[/QUOTE]






Je n'ai pas souvenir d'avoir bu de la suze avec quique ce fut (de chène). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







M'enfin, peut-être.....


Bon, sinon le jeu reste encore ouvert jusqu'à 20h00 pour tous les amis dominicains du forum.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Février 2003)

[correction de dernière minute] 

_
"Feeeeeestivaaaalllll.....nana na ni na na, Feeeeeestivaaaalllll...."
Cette publicité télévisée eut l'effet d'un *pétard* : Finn se leva d'un bond de son clic clac miteux, faillit renverser la table basse qui était déjà bancale. "Faut vraiment que je la répare !" se dit-il ; "elle tangue tel un bateau". Ce n'était pas dans ses habitudes de mettre de la poésie dans ses pensées. Encore un abus de ce sujet électronique qui occupait désormais trop ses journées.
Bien sûr, le "festival", il n'avait pas posté comme ses camarades virtuels aimaient le dire. Il n'avait pas la plume du Doc. non loin de là. Il pensait juste obtenir un peu d'honneur en retour. Une forme de reconnaissance par ses pairs.
Il ne fit que deux ou trois pas pour se retrouver assis devant son mac, qui au demeurant n'était pas le sien mais celui de sa ..... "De ma quoi d'ailleurs ?" se demanda-t-il. "De ma fiancée ?" Non, ils ne l'étaient pas, du moins pas selon les us et coutumes. Sa copine, alors ? Non le terme trop enfantin ne lui convenait pas non plus. il y avait bien toute sorte de sobriquet dont il l'affublait en privé mais dont il aurait été incapable de révéler à un public virtuel. 
Il metta cette réflexion de coté pour enfin se mettre à son occupation favorite du moment qui, il faut bien le dire, ne remportait qu'un faible succès. Zara s'était prononcé contre l'utilité d'un tel post, et le petit serpent répandait une fois de plus sa langue venimeuse sur le comptoir du post du "festival du court-métrage". Certes, l'appui de quelques uns avait apporté un certain réconfort. Mais le coeur n'y était pas. "PFfffft ! Vu 300 fois !" Le chiffre était bien bas. Il avait du le lire au moins 200 fois lui-même......il aurait tant espéré que son message se fisse entendre tel le son de l'*hélicon* .
Tant pis, il avait commencé, il devait finir. Son ambition avait été d'apporter un peu d'*exotisme* au forum, un moyen de faire découvrir un produit du terroir. montrer que sa ville n'était pas une ville de provinciaux où il ne se passe rien d'interessant, rien de culturel. Le pauvre Finn. La culture du court-métrage n'était pas quelque chose de fort reconnu en ce monde et à cette époque.

"Et glou et glou, à la santé des amygdaaales. Et glou et glou boire un p'tit coup c'est agréaaable. On est là pour mettre de l'ambiaaannnnceuh. Demain, c'est sur on recommeeennnceuh. Et glou et glou, on va faire chauffer les *turbine*s. Ce soir on va, ce soir on va s'rincer le gosieeeerrr. Ce soir on va, ce soir on va, ce soir on n'est pas prêt d'aller s'coucheeeerrr". 

En fond sonore, il écoutait cette petite chanson paillarde enregistrée à la radio il y a quelques années, et dont il s'enorgueillait d'être l'un des rares à écouter encore. "Allez, faut que je m'y mette", comme pour se donner du courage.

Quelques 30 années plus tard, Finn est debout, devant son écran accroché au mur comme l'une de ses affiches qui ornait son petit appartement du coté de Clermont-Ferrand. "Il y a longtemps !" A l'époque il était étudiant. Aujourd'hui il est à la retraite et s'occupe désormais de *philatélie*. Une ancienne passion ridicule qu'il avait tout petit.
Il est parvenu a retrouver dans les archives du réseau internationnal des communications anciennement appelé "l'internet" dirigé aujourd'hui par la ZAMJ (la Zara Alèm Mackie and Job corporation) son vieux post : les choses ont bien changé : à l'époque les écrans ne faisaient que deux dimensions. 

Mais son post était là.

Le festival du court-métrage avait pris une ampleur telle dans les années 10 que celui de Cannes était devenu une attraction passagère pour les quelques bouseux qui habitaient dans le coin. Il avait gagné en renommé. En partie grâce aux ex-nouvelles technologies de l'époque qui permettait la réalisation de petits films d'une grande qualité. Et aussi grâce....._ 

Voilà, désolé pour les quelques imperfections de mon premier jet. 
Je viens d'y remédier. 
J'espère que vous me pardonnerez et ne me le ferez pas payer.

Sinon, c'est pareil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




poil à la noreille.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Février 2003)

Qui c'est qui est en retard ce soir ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_très_ en retard ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Impatient le Finn. Impatient et exigeant. 

Oui, je sais, ca rime aussi avec ***ant !!!


----------



## Luc G (17 Février 2003)

Comment, le Finn ne sait pas lire ? n'a pas le sens des nuances ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il était dit dans le prologue que les copies devaient être rendues pour 20h. La longueur des libations, pardon, des délibérations du jury n'était pas fixée.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Il n'y a donc pas lieu d'en tenir rigueur au dit jury. (Il est d'ailleurs déconseillé, en règle générale, de tenir rigueur à un jury de quoi que ce soit : une bonne connaissance des rapports de force, c'est utile en sociologie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

En fait, j'arrive du carnaval de Limoux, comme de coutume en cette saison. J'ai  bouffé au lance-pierres, j'ai encore des confetti entre les dents mais je suis là, fidèle au poste.

La délibération a été difficile à défaut d'être longue. Je trouve plutôt sympa que les textes soient très différents et je me suis régalé à les lire. Il faut quand même choisir. Et donc...


----------



## Luc G (17 Février 2003)

Bon, je ne vais pas faire durer le suspense plus longtemps.

Et oui, personnellement, j'aime bien la Suze, la Salers, l'Aveze et quelques "Gentiane" d'origine diverse. La Suze est (me semble-t-il, je n'ai rien du connaisseur) plus civilisée, moins nature : elle gratte moins la glotte. Avec d'autres, la langue râpe plus, ça fait plus pâturages d'estive. Enfin, ce que j'en dis.


----------



## barbarella (17 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Bon, je ne vais pas faire durer le suspense plus longtemps.

* 

[/QUOTE]

















Alors ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

















Alors ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Oui, alors ???

Que doit-on comprendre derrière ce message codé ?

Que la Suze &gt;Salers ?
avec Suze= Arico
   et Salers= Finn

Et Barbarella c'est du poulet ???


----------



## Luc G (17 Février 2003)

Le sentiment du pouvoir me donne le vertige. Si ça continue, je vais me casser la gueule 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors, d'abord, mes remarques sur les gentianes diverses portaient purement sur les gentianes diverses : j'ai trop de respect pour ces choses-là pour les utiliser bassement comme clefs codées pour entourlouper des prix.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ceci étant dit, je déclare vainqueur Finn : son saut de 30 ans m'a conquis, j'attends plus que le film  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 peut-être en flashback. Encore que les timbres, sur grand écran, ça doit être vite chiant.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'accorde le grand prix spécial du jury aux autres : ils m'ont permis de me dire que le thème était un bon thème au vu de ce qui en est  sorti (du moins, à mon avis)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Février 2003)

"Un discours !! Un discours !!"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je remercie les producteurs sans qui rien n'aurait été possible ainsi que ma chére tendre et douce prerima qui m'a soutenue dans cette entreprise.

Voilà, je tiens à vous faire part aussi que le Burger quizz a décider, hors compétition, d'attribuer le prix spécial "Burger" à Aricosec. Barbarella repart évidemment avec une gentiane sous le bras comme lot de consolation pour sa jolie prose. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je suis en train de réfléchir au prochain thème


----------



## Luc G (17 Février 2003)

En fleur ou en litre ? la gentiane pour barbarella  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si c'est en fleur, le Arico roumèguera dans son coin mais, vu qu'il a appris la galanterie dans sa jeunesse - ça se faisait à l'époque - il ne protestera que pour la forme.

Mais si c'est en bouteille, là j'ai peur qu'il parte la fleur au fusil, le sécateur entre les dents parce que lui refiler un burger à la place d'une Suze, il va l'avoir amère.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Février 2003)

les 2


----------



## Luc G (17 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * les 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Bonne réponse. Comme ça la bouteille pourra servir de vase, après.


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * les 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

et 1 point pour le Grand Miam


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Février 2003)

Bon, je vois que le suspense est à son comble pour le nouveau thème. Alors, le thème est donc :

*une partie d'échecs* 

Les mots :

hégémonie
anglaise
marsupial
gentiane
induction

je tiens à signaler que Prerima a participé à la constitution d'une partie de la liste de mots (et elle n'a pas choisi les plus faciles je vous l'accorde ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Les copies sont à rendre avant jeudi 19h00. Tout retardataire ou contestataire se verra dans l'obligation d'aller faire un tour dans le bureau de ma CPE au collège où je bosse mercredi et jeudi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon courage.

En espérant que les participants habituels seront prolifiques. Que les personnes souffrant d'hypertrophie du carpe droit (ou gauche voire les deux) seront remis. Et que d'autres nouvelles têtes (ou anciennement oubliées du thread  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) nous rejoignent dans notre petit monde de la cyber-macG-littérature.


----------



## Luc G (17 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> *  Tout retardataire ou contestataire se verra dans l'obligation d'aller faire un tour dans le bureau de ma CPE au collège où je bosse mercredi et jeudi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Pourquoi ? Elle joue aux échecs


----------



## barbarella (17 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Bon, je vois que le suspense est à son comble pour le nouveau thème. Alors, le thème est donc :

une partie d'échecs 

Les mots :

hégémonie
anglaise
marsupial
gentiane
induction

je tiens à signaler que Prerima a participé à la constitution d'une partie de la liste de mots (et elle n'a pas choisi les plus faciles je vous l'accorde ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

Bon courage.
* 

[/QUOTE] Depuis quand les participants ont-ils une assistante  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 qui je le devine ne doit pas être très bien payé et se venge de son infortune, en sortant des mots dont on se sert rarement plus d'une fois par an


----------



## Luc G (17 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *  Depuis quand les participants ont-ils une assistante  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 qui je le devine ne doit pas être très bien payé et se venge de son infortune, en sortant des mots dont on se sert rarement plus d'une fois par an  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

En fait, c'est que le Finn n'a pas le courage de ses gestes : il se défausse sur d'autres. Encore un truc de sociologue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Remarque, moi, le mot gentiane, je l'utilise souvent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. entre les gentianes bleues du pays de Sault à la fin du printemps, la grande gentiane de l'Aubrac tout l'été, et l'apéritif toute l'année


----------



## barbarella (17 Février 2003)

Moi je ne bois que de l'Hépar, alors.....


----------



## Luc G (17 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Moi je ne bois que de l'Hépar, alors..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Et d'où ça vient, ce goût immodéré pour l'hépar ? tu veux pas nous faire un historique ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nous expliquer le traumatisme initial ?


----------



## aricosec (17 Février 2003)

je vois que quand le doyen prend du repos,ça chahute dans le landerneau,LUCG qui va faire provision de blanquette sous couvert de fete a neu neu !,FINN se shootant a la salers pour s'excuser,BARBARELLA parlant de flotte,et occultant la rasade de pastis qui l'accompagne,ceci me parait une reunion de faux derches  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ,de haut niveau
ne voulant pas sortir du rang,je rappelerais seulement mes hauts faits au *clos vougeot* ,boisson que j'ai élevé chez macg au rang de boisson des dieux. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




signé bacchus

poil a l'a...


----------



## barbarella (17 Février 2003)

C'est une vieille histoire d'eau


----------



## barbarella (18 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * je vois que quand le doyen prend du repos,ça chahute dans le landerneau,LUCG qui va faire provision de blanquette sous couvert de fete a neu neu !,FINN se shootant a la salers pour s'excuser,BARBARELLA parlant de flotte,et occultant la rasade de pastis qui l'accompagne,ceci me parait une reunion de faux derches  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ,de haut niveau
ne voulant pas sortir du rang,je rappelerais seulement mes hauts faits au clos vougeot ,boisson que j'ai élevé chez macg au rang de boisson des dieux. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




signé bacchus

poil a l'a...






* 

[/QUOTE]

L'abribus


----------



## aricosec (18 Février 2003)

monsieur le prof,remarquez bien que je remet mon devoir en premier,quelques points de plus serait equitable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










tout était consommé,la decadence de rovkaspa était accompli,son HEGEMONIE au sein des champions d'échecs venait a son terme,la pression exercé sur lui l'avait broyé,si l'échiquier avait toujours les couleurs du MARSUPIAL
il n'avait plus la foi,ses multiples cuites a base de GENTIANE,lui permettait tout juste de gagner a la passe ANGLAISE,on lui  avait conseillé des cours de remise a niveau,mais même en INDUCTION,rien n'y faisait,c'était l'heure du computer,et lui meme ne serait bientot plus qu'un dinausore.

sniff ! sniff !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







il avait déja pris rendez-vous avec aricosec,un vrai champion de la pêche celui la .


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Février 2003)

Merci Aricosec, j'allais justement remonter ce sujet qui commencait à disparaitre des moniteurs de la tour de contrôle.

En effet, on était bien parti pour faire un pat. Personne ne bougeant la moindre pièce de texte.
Alors messieurs dames, on se secoue un peu les puces, on va faire un petit tour par ici pour poster un texte ayant une belle prosodie. Je sais, en matière d'animation, je ne suis pas un roi. Mais que voulez-vous ? Dans ma vie, je ne suis qu'un pion (sic !). Alors plutôt que d'avoir une démarche un peu cavalière mes amis, allez-y, je vous en prie, jetez vous dans la reine ! Allons donc, soyons fous ! Je n'attend qu'une chose : un texte qui me laissera de mat !
Mais soyez sur vos gardes ! De plus l'abandon n'est ps très bien accepté ici. Je vais dès lors instaurer un classement elo*.


*elo : classement aux échecs comparable au handicap au golf. Un joueur débutant commence par 1000 de classement. Par un astucieux calcul (que je ne vous expliquerais pas ici, je n'ai pas mon Keynote dans le coin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), lorsqu'un joueur remporte des parties sur un autre joueur, son elo monte et d'autant plus que le joueur battu possède un elo élevé. Quand il perd au contraire, son "elo" chute en conséquence. A titre indicatif, les grands maîtres internationnals montent au dessus de 2600. Mais leur elo monte toujours (comme la bébète qui monte qui monte.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Voilà pour un petit exposé qui, j'en suis sur devrait vous apater.


----------



## Luc G (19 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * monsieur le prof,remarquez bien que je remet mon devoir en premier,quelques points de plus serait equitable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]

Alors, Arico, on a perdu le peu de pudeur qu'il te restait. Plus on fait court pour les textes, plus la langue s'allonge pour la lèche.

Mais où allons-nous ?
(à part au bar, bien sûr)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





PS. T'inquiète, Finn, je viendrai au rendez-vous mais sans doute pas avant demain soir tard comme d'hab : début de semaine chargé (je dirais même téléchargé cette fois : 300 Mo d'outils dev à télécharger et installer dans la soirée, merci l'adsl hier soir).


----------



## abba zaba (19 Février 2003)

Ça tournait mal... dans son château de Moulinesque, le roi faisait les cents pas sur le damier de marbre, tandis que ses troupes faiblissaient sous les assauts répétés de l'adversaire.
Déjà, l'une des tour était tombée, comme un vulgaire édifice de cartes à jouer. En contrebas, dans la prairie, les *gentianes* disparaissaient sous un flot de sang. La reine, à qui l'on avait conseillé de filer à l'*anglaise*, se retrouvait maintenant encerclée par une escouade de cavaliers, sans plus d'espoir d'en sortir vivante.
Les conseillers pressaient le vénérable monarque :
-Sire, il nous faut utiliser l'arme secrète...
Terrible décision, que celle d'engager sur le champ de bataille cette mortelle invention dont la puissance n'avait jamais connu d'égal et dont la barbarie ternirait à jamais, le roi en prenait conscience, l'image de son reigne...
Foin des considérations historiques ! On ne baffouait pas ainsi l'*hégémonie* de sa majesté, et ordre fût donc donné d'abaisser le pont levis pour lancer la riposte sur les assaillants.
La surprise fût de taille pour ces derniers. Oh ! Des fous, ils en avaient vus, et mis hors-jeu plus d'un... mais celui-ci !
Chevauchant, si l'on peut dire, un lapin-géant _(par opposition à lapin nain : n.m. *marsupial* originaire des contrées australes et qui devait par la suite se voir affubler du nom de kangourou)_, le fou en question arborait en guise de haume une plaque à *induction* et rôtissait tout sur son passage, mettant bientôt ce qui restait de l'armée adverse en déroute.
Ainsi naquit le fou à micro-ondes, que le mon...

- Bon, tu rêves ou tu joues ?

- HEIN ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Février 2003)

Et hop un nouveau (ou nouvelle je ne sais pas en fait).

Bienvenue à toi dans ce lieu où les neurones grincent et où les esprits ne manquent pas (ou l'inverse !!).

Le jeu continue messieurs dames !

permettez moi au passage ce petit calembour de circonstances : 
_Plus on est de fous plus on rit_








 hihi hi !


----------



## aricosec (19 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Et hop un nouveau (ou nouvelle je ne sais pas en fait).

Bienvenue à toi dans ce lieu où les neurones grincent et où les esprits ne manquent pas (ou l'inverse !!).

Le jeu continue messieurs dames !

permettez moi au passage ce petit calembour de circonstances : 
Plus on est de fous plus on rit








 hihi hi !  * 

[/QUOTE]

et le nouveau(elle) a du répondant,du talent de derriere les fagots,et ton calembour est de circonstance
je vais placer le mien.

plus il y  a de riz,plus y a de chinois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




poil au rada..


----------



## barbarella (19 Février 2003)

Eh bien, je vois que cette nouvelle recrue va encore relever le niveau de ce "jeu", je suis sidérée que le bar produisent autant de talents.
Bienvenue abba zaba, et ne te laisse pas emberlificoter par cette brochette d'asticots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S. Arico pourquoi dis-tu qu'il est chinois


----------



## Luc G (19 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * et ne te laisse pas emberlificoter par cette brochette d'asticots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Les talents culinaires de Barbarella m'épateront toujours !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tu les assaisonnes à la mayo ?


----------



## abba zaba (19 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Et hop un nouveau (ou nouvelle je ne sais pas en fait).* 

[/QUOTE]

J'avais pas pensé que ce pseudo porterait à confusion sur ce point. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je vais peut-être entretenir le doute, j'me tâte !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> *
Bienvenue à toi dans ce lieu où les neurones grincent et où les esprits ne manquent pas (ou l'inverse !!).
* 

[/QUOTE]












 Merci à tous pour l'accueil


----------



## barbarella (19 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Les talents culinaires de Barbarella m'épateront toujours !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tu les assaisonnes à la mayo ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Sauce Golf, subtil mélange de mayo et de ketchup. Il faut dire que c'est la mayo qui donne toute sa saveur à cette préparation


----------



## bebert (19 Février 2003)

Bravo abba zaba !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai beaucoup aimé, même si le mot marsupial a été un peu galvaudé.
Mais bon j'ai rien à dire, je ne suis pas membre du jury alors je ferme ma gueule !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Février 2003)

Tout à fait Bébert ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Alors on se tait et on gratte un peu la feuille : skritiiiich sckiitch skriitchhhtt (désolé je suis pas fortiche pour les onomatopés ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## barbarella (19 Février 2003)

une partie d'échecs. Les mots : hégémonie anglaise marsupial gentiane induction


En ces temps reculés le royaume dEchequos subissait lhégémonie dun roi, aussi autoritaire que fou.

Il avait décidé de déplacer un de ses pions en B2, afin de barrer la route au cheval qui protégeait la reine, une jolie anglaise rencontrée dans une foire à la gentiane.

Cétait sans compter sans la tour qui delle même sétait placée en D8. Et désormais faisait blocus autour du palais où celle-ci se réfugiait.

Le fait était réel la reine était en danger, un photographe avide, surnommé le marsupial à cause de sa manière de se déplacer, la pourchassait avec son objectif, auto-rétactable zoom X 80. il raisonnait par induction et voulait généraliser la situation singulière vécue par les âmes dEchequos.

Il réussit cependant à tirer le portrait de la reine, sen alla rapidement pour apporter ses pellicules chez Fnac service, où le conseiller lui demanda : «  Brillant ou mat ? »

Mais non je suis pas une fumiste.


----------



## Luc G (19 Février 2003)

Bien exposé Barbarella 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Mais gare à l'Alem  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si tu l'énerves, ce sera l'hallali, la curée. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fais donc une mise au point.


----------



## Luc G (19 Février 2003)

Finn' alement (ça commence mal d'ailleurs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), j'ai laissé un peu les arbres AVL de côté et j'ai posé mes pions ce soir :

une partie d'échecs. Les mots : hégémonie anglaise marsupial gentiane induction 

La muse vint, mit le lieu sous la mer.
Elle y mit l'ancre, et le mollusque, l'encre.
--------------------------------------------

Sous les navires qui chavirent,
Glisse sans bruit le Nautilus,
Jette l'ancre une fois de plus
Tandis que le cachalot vire

Dans le salon, dessous la lampe,
Nemo pousse son cavalier.
La pieuvre hésite à le railler,
Derrière ses tours le roi campe.

Capitaine, tu veux me mater
Mais je vais filer à l'anglaise.
Ton fou est déjà sur la braise,
Ton Nautilus va démâter.

L'aube pointait en Tasmanie,
et la chaleur sur la lagune,
Tandis que palissait la lune,
Installait son hégémonie.

Dans le salon, Nemo rêvait,
Sa jeunesse si loin des lianes
L'amère odeur de la gentiane,
Plus douce qu'un palétuvier.

Sur l'échiquier dans l'ivoire gravé
Tel un Stan Getz jouant du blues,
Le poulpe étalait ses ventouses.
le céphalopode bavait

Et d'induction en déduction,
Il étalait ses tentacules
Tandis que Nemo recule
Laissant couler ses ambitions

Du kangourou le chant martial,
Cacophonie parlant du nez
Sur toute l'Australie claironnait
L'hégémonie du marsupial

Et l'on dit qu'à midi, parfois,
Tandis que s'ébattent les orques,
Sous les vagues, en sourdine, un orgue
Joue jusqu'à huit notes à la fois.

Jules en berne


----------



## barbarella (19 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Bien exposé Barbarella 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Mais gare à l'Alem  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si tu l'énerves, ce sera l'hallali, la curée. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fais donc une mise au point.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Il ne va pas nous prendre la tête pour quelques pellicules


----------



## aricosec (19 Février 2003)

c'est un moment intense,une révélation
en fait une naissance,un fruit de la passion
ils sont comme parents,les poetes du bar
et comme des enfants,il font une fanfare

a renforts de bons mots,ainsi forme une chaine
oubliant tout les maux,et repoussant les peines
fraternisant ici,ils reforment le monde 
deviennent des amis,et prosent a la ronde

hommage ! aux nouveaux et harro ! sur les lacheurs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







suivez mon ..


----------



## tomtom (19 Février 2003)

'jour tout le monde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




une partie d'échecs
Les mots : hégémonie, anglaise, marsupial, gentiane, induction

--------------------

Les deux octogénaires étaient assis face à face, seul une petite table sur laquelle était posé le jeu d'échec les séparait. Ils contemplaient tout deux le plateau où la partie qui avaient duré des heures s'achevait. Joe sirotait sa boissons préférée à base de gentiane, tandis que Herb buvait un bière anglaise à même la bouteille.

Joe, souleva sa casquette (sur laquelle était brodé le sigle de la Ligue de Protection des Opossum, le seul marsupial que l'on pouvait croiser dans la région mais qui commençait à se faire rare, depuis qu'un  chercheur de la vallée avait découvert que son poil était idéal pour nettoyer les plaques à induction sans les rayer) pour se gratter la tête. Il n'y avait plus de solution, mais il feignait en chercher une.
- Tu sais bien que tu as perdu, Joe!
- La ferme, Herb, m'énerves pas!
- C'est fini joe, abandonnes!
Joe se leva et balaya d'un geste de la main les quelque pièces qui restait sur le jeu.
- Faut toujours que tu fasse montre de ton hégémonie hein! Herb.
Joe adorait employer de grands mots qu'il ne comprenait qu'à moitié. "Si c'est comme ça je m'en vais" dit-il en descendant les marches de la terrasse en bois.

Herb le regarda s'éloigner sur le chemin poussiéreux.
Comme à chaque fois il avait presque gagné.
Comme à chaque fois, Joe s'était arrangé pour ne pas vraiment perdre.


----------



## bebert (19 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> *
hommage ! aux nouveaux et harro ! sur les lacheurs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

R U talkin' 2 me ?


----------



## barbarella (19 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

R U talkin' 2 me ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
Tiens bébert s'est mis à l'anglais


----------



## bebert (19 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
Tiens bébert s'est mis à l'anglais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Naaaan ! Je file à l'anglaise !


----------



## tomtom (19 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Naaaan ! Je file à l'anglaise !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Il manque 4 mots, et je vois pas trop le rapport avec les échecs.


----------



## aricosec (19 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

R U talkin' 2 me ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est marrant comme ces p'tits gars se reconnaissent !

renforçant la maxime

_"qui bien se connait.......eh bien ...il se connait  "_


----------



## abba zaba (20 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Bravo abba zaba !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]






 merci bebert, trop d'honneur, mais...

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> *même si le mot marsupial a été un peu galvaudé.
* 

[/QUOTE]

 ... pourquoi ?


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Bon, je vois que le suspense est à son comble pour le nouveau thème. Alors, le thème est donc :

une partie d'échecs 

Les mots :

hégémonie
anglaise
marsupial
gentiane
induction

* 

[/QUOTE]


- Etre ou ne pas être, c'est la question : 
- Hin hin
- est-il plus noble de souffrir dans l'âme les frondes et les flèches d'une Fortune enragée, ou de prendre les armes contre une mer de détresse, et d'en finir en s'y opposant ? 
- Hummm
- Mourir, dormir, pas plus ; et se dire que par le sommeil nous mettons fin à la souffrance du coeur, et aux mille assauts naturels dont la chair est l'héritière ; c'est là la consommation finale que l'on doit avec ferveur souhaiter. 
- Hinn
- Mourir, dormir ; dormir -peut-être rêver-, ah, voilà l'obstacle ; car quels rêves peuvent venir dans ce sommeil de la mort, quand nous aurons rejeté ce mortel tintamarre, voilà qui doit nous faire hésiter. 
- Mouais
- C'est cette réflexion-là qui donne aux calamités une vie si longue. Car qui voudrait supporter les coups de fouet et les mépris de ce monde, l'injure de l'oppresseur, l'outrage de l'orgueilleux, 
- Hin hin
- les angoisses de l'amour dédaigné, les délais de la justice, l'insolence des gens en place, et les rebuffades que le mérite patient doit endurer de la part des indiges, si par un quitus il pouvait régler lui-même toutes ses dettes par un simple poignard ? 
- Hum
- Qui voudrait porter ces fardeaux, grogner et suer sous une vie accablante, si cette terreur de quelque chose, ce pays inexploré dont aucun voyageur n'a traversé les frontières, n'égarait notre volonté, et ne nous faisait plutôt supporter les maux qui sont les nôtres que de nous enfuir vers d'autres dont nous ne savons rien. 
- Hin hin
- C'est ainsi que la conscience fait de nous des lâches, et que la couleur native de la résolution s'étiole sous le teint pâle de la contemplation, et des entreprises importantes et de haute volée, à la suite de ces considérations, se détournent de leurs cours, et perdent le nom même de l'action. 
- Echec et mat  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Sinon que penses-tu de l'autre psycopathe qui veut qu'on fasse rentrer les mots hégémonie, anglaise, marsupial, gentiane et induction dans une prose?


----------



## bebert (20 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * 

 ... pourquoi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Parce que tu as inséré ce mot dans une citation qui cassait le rythme ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Enfin c'est ce que je pense, l'égout et les couleurs...
Oublie ça !


----------



## barbarella (20 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

- Sinon que penses-tu de l'autre psycopathe qui veut qu'on fasse rentrer les mots hégémonie, anglaise, marsupial, gentiane et induction dans une prose? * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est fou


----------



## Luc G (20 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 
- Sinon que penses-tu de l'autre psycopathe qui veut qu'on fasse rentrer les mots hégémonie, anglaise, marsupial, gentiane et induction dans une prose? * 

[/QUOTE]












PS : j'en pense rien. Pour penser il faut être. Or là est la question


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 












PS : j'en pense rien. Pour penser il faut être. Or là est la question  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Merci d'avoir suivi


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Les copies sont à rendre avant jeudi 19h00. Tout retardataire ou contestataire se verra dans l'obligation d'aller faire un tour dans le bureau de ma CPE au collège où je bosse mercredi et jeudi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon courage.  * 

[/QUOTE]

euh!!! et les resultats c'est quand ?


----------



## barbarella (21 Février 2003)

En tout cas j'ai pas hâte de les connaître


----------



## tomtom (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * En tout cas j'ai pas hâte de les connaître 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Mauvaise nuit barbarella?


----------



## barbarella (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * 

Mauvaise nuit barbarella? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Non, mauvais pressentiment


----------



## barbarella (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

euh!!! et les resultats c'est quand ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

Ben oui, c'est quand


----------



## Luc G (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Ben oui, c'est quand  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

La patience est une grande vertu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(Remarque, le Finn, je ne suis pas sûr qu'il soit toujours patient, lui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## barbarella (22 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

La patience est une grande vertu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(Remarque, le Finn, je ne suis pas sûr qu'il soit toujours patient, lui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)   * 

[/QUOTE]

La patience est-elle vraiment une vertu, n'est-ce pas plutôt un manque de curiosité


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

La patience est-elle vraiment une vertu, n'est-ce pas plutôt un manque de curiosité 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu te poses trop de questions


----------



## Luc G (22 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

La patience est-elle vraiment une vertu, n'est-ce pas plutôt un manque de curiosité 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

pour satisfaire sa curiosité, en général, il faut faire preuve de beaucoup de patience.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Février 2003)

Désolé pour le petit contre-temps, un imprévu tel un coup de maître aux échecs non prévu par Deep Blue m'est arrivé hier soir, et c'est aujourd'hui que je découvre avec sourire et espoir vos superbes petites histoires.

Je regarde çà mes petits loups et je vous donne le verdict dans quelques minutes.

Encore une fois déolé pour le retard


----------



## Luc G (22 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 
Encore une fois déolé pour le retard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais faut pas culpabiliser, Finn, dis-nous le que t'as fait la bringue hier soir. Y a pas de honte à avoir.


----------



## abba zaba (22 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Encore une fois déolé pour le retard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est un peu "odé-olé comme excuse...


----------



## barbarella (22 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Je regarde çà mes petits loups et je vous donne le verdict dans quelques minutes.

Encore une fois déolé pour le retard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

T'as pas peur que ce soit bâclé en quelques minutes,


----------



## abba zaba (22 Février 2003)

attention, plus que quelques secondes...


----------



## barbarella (22 Février 2003)

Si c'est pas des minutes de coiffeurs


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Février 2003)

Je parlais en minutes martiennes, Barbarella. En minutes martiennes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais, don't worry, j'avais lu de loin (je veux dire loin de chez moi, lors de mon boulot de pion) vos petites proses à part 1 ou 2. la décision est ma foi fort difficile et je ne la braderais pas telle une partie de Blitz. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai grand peine à me décider, car mon thème imposé, par vos mots, s'en trouve grandement flatté.....si ce n'est le Bébert qui nous a laché  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et qui, sans le vouloir, tente d'influencer le jury sur un mot "galvaudé". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je lis, relis et relis encore. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS : non, je n'ai pas fait la bringue hier soir ! J'en aurais été incapable tellement la fatigue me tombait.


poil au cavalier


----------



## abba zaba (22 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Si c'est pas des minutes de coiffeurs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn Atlas:</font><hr /> * poil au cavalier  * 

[/QUOTE]
Arrêtez de couper les chevaux euh... les cheveux en quatre !


----------



## bebert (22 Février 2003)

"C'était très bien, c'était très bien ! ... C'était pas mauvais c'était très mauvais !"
(Louis de Funès dans "La Grande Vadrouille")

J'aurais aimé écrire mais le manque d'inspiration et le travail m'en empêchent. Par contre comme la critique est facile, je n'hésite pas une seconde !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Désolé.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS : Si tu as besoin d'aide pour choisir, appelle moi !


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Février 2003)

Tu as raison, prends ton temps  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




moi je suis pas pressé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



dimanche soir me convient tres bien


----------



## barbarella (22 Février 2003)

Bon ben A+


----------



## Mackie-Chan (22 Février 2003)

vieja fruta descompuestos 

puaaa


----------



## abba zaba (22 Février 2003)

Polyglotte pas glop ...


----------



## Mackie-Chan (22 Février 2003)

ta gueule


----------



## barbarella (22 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Je parlais en minutes martiennes, Barbarella. En minutes martiennes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Et ça fait quoi en unités terriennes


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Février 2003)

Ding Dong : c'est l'heure du verdict  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Alors, ca n'a pas été facile, les textes étant tous d'une grande qualité.

La prose du Arico m'a laissé un peu sur le carreau. Simple, concis mais efficace aussi bien par le style que le "placement des mots. Même s'il est un peu parti sur la chute d'un GMI, à défaut d'une situation : une partie d'échecs.Il faut dire aussi qu'il a le sens des flatteries l'animal. J'en suis encore tout couvert de bave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La nouvelle recrue Abba Zabba m'a cloué. Que dire d'autre ?

Quant à la reine Barbarella, sa jolie création de la personnification des pièces et de l'échiquier m'a laissé un peu dubitatif : je n'ai pas saisi comment le roi peut décider de déplacer un pion en B2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Si le pion est blanc, il me parait un peu difficile de le déplacer en B2 puisque c'est sa place au départ (et aucun autre pion blanc ne pourrait s'y déplacer. Pour plus de précision se référer au Petit Traité du savoir-jouer aux échecs par Finnov-Kastlaspov). Si ce sont les noirs, alors, je ne vois pas bien non plus puisqu'ils peuvent aller à la dame, et donc pas la peine d'empécher le cavalier machin qui je ne sais plus trop quoi. Enfin ca doit se tenir quand même. Désolé, je suis un peu à cheval sur les principes. C'est mon coté "cavalier". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



LucG s'est déchiré avec sa vision aquatique d'une partie d'échecs version 20 000 lieux sous les mers.
Tom Tom n'a pas démérité non plus avec son petit texte tout frais et joliment fait.
GlobalCut, nouvellement revenu sur le sujet ne figure pas dans les derniers avec son petit coté décalé, bien que les règles du jeu ne furent pas totalement respecté 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors, si ca ne tenait qu'à moi, je vous mettrais tous à égalité. Ceci je vous le dit avec toute ma sincérité.
Mais il faut faire un choix, c'est le mien et j'espère que les décus ne m'en tiendront pas rigueur, sinon appelez Evelyn Thomas. Et puis, il faut bien dire que moi, c'est là première fois.

Le grand vainqueur est donc *Abba Zabba* qui a su plus que tous ajouter ce "petit truc" qui fait que.

Merci à tous.


----------



## bebert (22 Février 2003)

Vous avez vu comment je suis arrivé à influentionner le jury !


----------



## barbarella (22 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Vous avez vu comment je suis arrivé à influentionner le jury !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Non, abba zaba méritait cette honorable distinction, et je félicite sincèrement


----------



## bebert (22 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Non, abba zaba méritait cette honorable distinction, et je félicite sincèrement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]






 Je viens seulement de lire ta prose, Barbarella ! MDR !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









C'est vrai qu'avancer le pion en B2 est bizarre sauf si sa couleur est noire


----------



## barbarella (22 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 






 Je viens seulement de lire ta prose, Barbarella ! MDR !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









C'est vrai qu'avancer le pion en B2 est bizarre sauf si sa couleur est noire   * 

[/QUOTE]

J'avais pas précisé la couleur


----------



## Luc G (22 Février 2003)

Bravo Abba Zaba.

Et bravo à Finn pour son analyse échiquéenne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Question : est-ce que barbarella se serait pris la tête à ce point pour savoir où mettre ses pièces  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. J'espère que non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

En littérature, ce n'est pas le vrai qui compte, tout au plus le vraisemblable et encore. En tous cas, moi ça ne m'avait pas gêné.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour terminer, je trouve pas mal que chacun adopte une approche très différente du sujet.


----------



## bebert (22 Février 2003)

Bon on ne va commencer à parler technique !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> *
Pour terminer, je trouve pas mal que chacun adopte une approche très différente du sujet.   * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est bien ce qui m'a plu également. Chacun dans son style.....


----------



## tomtom (22 Février 2003)

bravo Abba Zabba !!

C'est quoi la récompense au fait


----------



## aricosec (22 Février 2003)

le tour de passe passe de ABRACADABRA a endormi le prof,emmailloté vite fait bien fait FINN ATLAS déja subjugué par l'escroc BEBERT,mais si cette fange attire d'autres valeureux posteurs pourquoi pas,faisons comme tous applaudissons 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














VIVE ABA ZABA  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




poil au bras


----------



## abba zaba (22 Février 2003)

Arf ! J'en suis tout retourné !

Euh... que dire ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Merci à vous et en particulier à bebert pour son influence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et sa critique (ne pas casser le rythme avec des citations douteuses... ne pas casser le rythme avec des citations douteuses... ). Bravo pour vos textes, régalade assurée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais l'impartial jury(Finn j'ai posté ton chèque) vous en a déjà brossé les qualités.
Bon, si j'ai bien compris, c'est à moi de donner le prochain thème, donc j'y pense cette nuit et rendez-vous demain pour le début des hostilités.


----------



## barbarella (22 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> Arf ! J'en suis tout retourné !

Euh... que dire ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Merci à vous et en particulier à bebert pour son influence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et sa critique (ne pas casser le rythme avec des citations douteuses... ). Bravo pour vos textes, régalade assurée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais l'impartial jury (Finn,  j'ai posté ton chèque *en bois**) vous en a déjà brossé les qualités.
Bon, si j'ai bien compris, c'est à moi de donner le prochain thème, donc j'y pense cette nuit et rendez-vous demain pour le début des hostilités. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/QUOTE]

*Tu auras de quoi te chauffer cet hiver


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * Finn j'ai posté ton chèque* 

[/QUOTE]

Chuuuuuttttt ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (je préfère en liquide si cà ne t'embête pas trop !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

A toi de jouer maintenant


----------



## aricosec (22 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Chuuuuuttttt ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (je préfère en liquide si cà ne t'embête pas trop !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

A toi de jouer maintenant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je me demande si tu ne serais pas un petit PNEU corruptible ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




arfff !


----------



## abba zaba (23 Février 2003)

Les mots à employer :

- Nougat
- Déséquilibrer (conjugué à votre guise)
- Saperlipopette
- Ébonite
- Veine

Je vous laisse jusqu'à jeudi minuit, ça vous va ?


----------



## barbarella (23 Février 2003)

Et le thème ?


----------



## tomtom (23 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr />

Je vous laisse jusqu'à jeudi minuit, ça vous va ?






[/QUOTE]

moi, ça me va


----------



## tomtom (23 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Et le thème ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ah oui, c'est vrai, le thème c'est quoi


----------



## abba zaba (23 Février 2003)

Regardez au dessus


----------



## barbarella (23 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * Regardez au dessus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]












 bien vu


----------



## Luc G (23 Février 2003)

Une journée de baby-sitting : ça fait long, une journée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Je suis déjà fatigué.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







PS Tellement fatigué que j'ai lu une journée au lieu d'une soirée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon, ça fait long quand même


----------



## barbarella (23 Février 2003)

Ce sujet ma tout de suite inspirée 

Les mots :

- Nougat
- Déséquilibrer (conjugué à votre guise)
- Saperlipopette
- Ébonite
- Veine

Javais couru tout laprès midi pour trouver une paire de chaussures assortie à mon nouveau pull, il faisait froid, il pleuvait, et javais mal aux nougats.
Il fallait que je repasse à la maison pour me changer, prendre un bain, me reposer quelques instants avant de repartir chez les Tairic dont je gardais la fille tous les jeudi soir depuis maintenant six mois.
Les Tairic étaient des gens simples et affables flanqués dune peste de maintenant cinq ans. Alice en effet était ce genre denfant quon avait envie de claquer dès quon le voyait, et je ne men privais pas.
Dès que les Tairic eurent refermé la porte sur eux, je décochai à la gamine une paire de claque qui me mit de bonne humeur pour la soirée.
Jenfermai la gosse dans sa chambre et revins au salon, pour suivre mon feuilleton hebdomadaire. Soudain, mon sang ne fit quun tour dans mes veines, un hurlement dapache séchappait de la chambre où était enfermée la petite. 
Saperlipopette, me disais-je en moi-même, pas moyen dêtre tranquille. Jouvris dun coup de pied la porte qui sétala sur le sol dans un bruit fracassant. Je saisis une bille débonite, la lançai dans les carreaux, me retournai, vers Alice et lui dis tranquillement : Maintenant, tu te tiens tranquille sinon je te passe par la fenêtre, et cest tes parents qui seront pas contents.
La gamine vraiment quelle morveuse ! se lança sur son lit et entama un sanglot, que je dû calmer à coup de verres deau glacée dans la figure.
Puis tout redevint calme, je pouvais retourner voir mon feuilleton. 
Non mais quand même cest pas une morveuse qui va me déséquilibrer, jai le sens de lautorité moi.


----------



## Luc G (23 Février 2003)

En super-forme, Barbarella. On fait dans l'autobiographie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bourreau d'enfants


----------



## barbarella (23 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * En super-forme, Barbarella. On fait dans l'autobiographie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bourreau d'enfants  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Ceci ne fait parti que du domaine du fantasme


----------



## aricosec (23 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Ceci ne fait parti que du domaine du fantasme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ça c'est toi qui le dit mére MARATRE,en bas de l'escalier tes mioches piaillent comme des canaris,et leurs pauvres joues tuméfiées ,demontre ta mechanceté,la petite cosette,ta benjamine s'est d'ailleurs plaint au poulet du coin,d'ici que les perdreaux debarquent chez toi,il n'y a pas loin,enfin du fond de ta cellule tu pourras toujours surfer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















aricotement votre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps : il va maintenant falloir etre meilleur que toi.


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Février 2003)

bravo Abba Zabba 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> *
GlobalCut, nouvellement revenu sur le sujet ne figure pas dans les derniers avec son petit coté décalé, bien que les règles du jeu ne furent pas totalement respecté 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE] 

Euh, c'est quoi les regles au juste


----------



## barbarella (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * bravo Abba Zabba 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Euh, c'est quoi les regles au juste  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

La règle veut que tu utilise cinq mots autour d'un sujet 

Et je pense que tu n'étais pas hors jeu 

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr />* - Etre ou ne pas être, c'est la question :
- Hin hin
- est-il plus noble de souffrir dans l'âme les frondes et les flèches d'une Fortune enragée, ou de prendre les armes contre une mer de détresse, et d'en finir en s'y opposant ?
- Hummm
- Mourir, dormir, pas plus ; et se dire que par le sommeil nous mettons fin à la souffrance du coeur, et aux mille assauts naturels dont la chair est l'héritière ; c'est là la consommation finale que l'on doit avec ferveur souhaiter.
- Hinn
- Mourir, dormir ; dormir -peut-être rêver-, ah, voilà l'obstacle ; car quels rêves peuvent venir dans ce sommeil de la mort, quand nous aurons rejeté ce mortel tintamarre, voilà qui doit nous faire hésiter.
- Mouais
- C'est cette réflexion-là qui donne aux calamités une vie si longue. Car qui voudrait supporter les coups de fouet et les mépris de ce monde, l'injure de l'oppresseur, l'outrage de l'orgueilleux,
- Hin hin
- les angoisses de l'amour dédaigné, les délais de la justice, l'insolence des gens en place, et les rebuffades que le mérite patient doit endurer de la part des indiges, si par un quitus il pouvait régler lui-même toutes ses dettes par un simple poignard ?
- Hum
- Qui voudrait porter ces fardeaux, grogner et suer sous une vie accablante, si cette terreur de quelque chose, ce pays inexploré dont aucun voyageur n'a traversé les frontières, n'égarait notre volonté, et ne nous faisait plutôt supporter les maux qui sont les nôtres que de nous enfuir vers d'autres dont nous ne savons rien.
- Hin hin
- C'est ainsi que la conscience fait de nous des lâches, et que la couleur native de la résolution s'étiole sous le teint pâle de la contemplation, et des entreprises importantes et de haute volée, à la suite de ces considérations, se détournent de leurs cours, et perdent le nom même de l'action.
- Echec et mat
-
- Sinon que penses-tu de l'autre psycopathe qui veut qu'on fasse rentrer les mots hégémonie, anglaise, marsupial, gentiane et induction dans une prose?*

[/QUOTE] 

C'était tout simplement génial


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Février 2003)

Non il n'était pas hors-jeu ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est vrai ! Juste un petit coté "décalé" (non ca va pas non plus il va dire qu'il est décalé, à coté de la plaque....etc.)

Disons que j'ai beaucoup aimé,il est vrai, mais Abba Zaba, c'était mieux. Même si c'était bien aussi GlobalCut. 

Toi aussi Barbarella.

Les autres aussi je veux dire........pfffffftttt......

Au secourrrrrrrssss !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Février 2003)

oh, mais je ne t'en veux pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai juste cru que j'avais louppé un episode, et c'est vrai que j'ai eu du mal avec le sujet et les mots alors je me suis lancé dans ca plutot que de ne rien faire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'essayerais d'etre plus créatif la prochaine fois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et je ne suis pas décourragé


----------



## barbarella (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * oh, mais je ne t'en veux pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai juste cru que j'avais louppé un episode, et c'est vrai que j'ai eu du mal avec le sujet et les mots alors je me suis lancé dans ca plutot que de ne rien faire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'essayerais d'etre plus créatif la prochaine fois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et je ne suis pas décourragé  * 

[/QUOTE]

Et tu as eu raison, laissons tomber les règles, tu peux me croire j'ai été epoustouflée, bravo pour la bravoure, qui aurait eu le courage d'en faire autant, 
Bon ben voilà, en tout cas moi j'aime ça et encore bravo


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Et tu as eu raison, laissons tomber les règles, tu peux me croire j'ai été epoustouflée, bravo pour la bravoure, qui aurait eu le courage d'en faire autant, 
Bon ben voilà, en tout cas moi j'aime ça et encore bravo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## bebert (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * oh, mais je ne t'en veux pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai juste cru que j'avais louppé un episode, et c'est vrai que j'ai eu du mal avec le sujet et les mots alors je me suis lancé dans ca plutot que de ne rien faire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'essayerais d'etre plus créatif la prochaine fois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et je ne suis pas décourragé  * 

[/QUOTE]

BÉMOL ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bravo pour ton texte Gobalcut. Pas mal le dialogue entre deux joueurs d'échecs, mais amha, tu est allé un peu dans la facilité avec les mots casés juste à la fin.


----------



## bebert (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Ceci ne fait parti que du domaine du fantasme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est ce qu'on aimerait faire parfois à ces petits morveux !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Mais ils sont tellement mignons... quand ils dorment !


----------



## aricosec (24 Février 2003)

ah que c'est beau,tout ces posteurs qui se congratulent mutuellement,une fleur dans les cheveux et direction woodstock,n'oublier pas la fumette et le biberon


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * ah que c'est beau,tout ces posteurs qui se congratulent mutuellement,une fleur dans les cheveux et direction woodstock,n'oublier pas la fumette et le biberon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















* 

[/QUOTE]


question qui n'a rien à voir avec la citation ci-dessus !!

ARICOSEC sais-tu te servir de ta boîte aux messages privés sur MacGé ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




parce que bizzarement, j'ne recois jamais de retour "msg lu par le destinataire", quand un msg est posté de moi à toi ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




se qui me laisse penser que tu dois avoir une sacré collection de msgs non lu ou alors que tu les supprimes sans même les lire !?!?


----------



## aricosec (25 Février 2003)

ah ben non ma OUPSY,personne ne m'a dit que j'avais des messages, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  ,c'est un scandale,aucun signal,aucune lumiere rouge. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ,je vais enquêter illico

ALEM ça va aller mal pou toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




faut toujours s'en prendre a ALEM si ça va pas


----------



## barbarella (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * Les mots à employer :

- Nougat
- Déséquilibrer (conjugué à votre guise)
- Saperlipopette
- Ébonite
- Veine

Je vous laisse jusqu'à jeudi minuit, ça vous va ?




* 

[/QUOTE]

Et hop, on remonte


----------



## aricosec (25 Février 2003)

_"des mots,toujours des mots qui nous rassemblent"_

bonsoir ma bichette,j'ai gagné l'gros lot
on va faire la fete,avec les potos
appelle geraldine pour garder les gosses
SAPERLIPOPETTE ont va faire la noce

fait le numero,telephone a jacques
crache dans l'EBONITE,et prepare ton sac
ont va s'eclater,s'payer du bon temps
ont va s'rappeler qu'ont a eut vingt ans

et si en dansant j't'ecrase les NOUGATS
surtout ne dit pas que je suis gaga
bien sur nous pens'rons a la geraldine
celle qui est la reine du baby sitting

DESEQUILIBRE ,meme un peu bourré
quand ont rejoindra notre p'tite carré
si je suis en forme,j'te f'rait un calin
et nous aimerons jusqu'au beau matin

en me reveillant je fouillerait mes poches
et m'apercevrait que je suis une cloche
j'ai perdu l'loto,ont n'a pas de VEINE
en se baladant sur les quais de seine

moralité :  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




le pére noel est une ordure


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Février 2003)

Bravo !! J'aime beaucoup cette soirée baby sitting version bohème !!!

Bon, baaaa va falloir faire mieux. Ca va être dur


----------



## aricosec (26 Février 2003)

bluepp ! bluupp ! pshhhiiitt ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ce post a failli se noyer je le   remonte


----------



## barbarella (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * bluepp ! bluupp ! pshhhiiitt ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ce post a failli se noyer je le   remonte  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

Faut tout faire ici


----------



## aricosec (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Faut tout faire ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

tu as raison,et avec le laxisme latent du prof,les posteurs en devenir ,prennent leur temps,les délais sont trop longs,il faut  toujours plonger pour remonter le post.

y aurait il un essoufflement du bulbe chez nos amis ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




la neurone serait elle en berne ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




moi qui suis retraité ,je trouve bien le temps ,alors ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















sproumff  grognon !


----------



## Luc G (26 Février 2003)

J'espère pouvoir m'y mettre ce soir, tard. Mais ces temps-ci, dur, dur : du boulot le jour, des occupations le soir...
Bon, on a jusqu'à jeudi quand même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour tout arranger, il fait ici un temps "remarquable" : une semaine qu'il pleut tous les jours. La seule fois que j'ai souvenance d'un truc comme ça, je m'étais barré en vacances juste avant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Là, je vais m'éclipser un peu mais ce sera manifestement plutôt après à moins que ça ne dure encore. Si vous connaissez des catalans, c'est le moment de les charrier sur le beau temps chez eux.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




AricoSec, évite de trépigner : c'est pas bon pour le cassoulet.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sans compter que les puces risquent d'avoir le mal des transports


----------



## aricosec (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> *
AricoSec, évite de trépigner : c'est pas bon pour le cassoulet.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

d'autant plus que je viens de tester une platrée de haricots sauteurs mexicains,c'est pas la joie pour les becter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




avec ma parkinsonnite aigu ,imagine toi les dégats


----------



## Luc G (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 

d'autant plus que je viens de tester une platrée de haricots sauteurs mexicains,c'est pas la joie pour les becter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




avec ma parkinsonnite aigu ,imagine toi les dégats  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







* 

[/QUOTE]

Faut les bouffer en musique : ça a le sens du rythme, ces petites bêtes. Il te reste plus qu'à ouvrir le bec sur le bon temps.


----------



## aricosec (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Faut les bouffer en musique : ça a le sens du rythme, ces petites bêtes. Il te reste plus qu'à ouvrir le bec sur le bon temps.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

oui , et bien avec tes conneries  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 j'ai mis du rap,et la moitiée de la gamelle est par terre


----------



## tomtom (26 Février 2003)

pusqu'il y en à qui s'impatientent, en v'la un p'tit à l'heure de l'apéro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-----
Mon papa et ma maman
Sont mariés depuis cinq ans
Ils se sont fait tout beaux
Pour aller se faire un resto

Moi, comme je n'ai que quatre ans
Ils peuvent pas m'laisser en plan
Arrivera donc tout à l'heure
Julie la baby-sitter

Avec avec ma peluche Nougat
On à décidé comme ça
Qu'au lieu de rester bien sages
On allait faire un carnage

C'est bien sa veine à Julie
Pourtant c'est une fille gentille
Mais ce soir, c'est décidé
On va lui en faire baver

Je vais courir dans le salon
En criant comme un cochon
Et filer comme une truite
Sous la table en ébonite

Je lui attraperai les pieds
Pour la déséquilibrer
Et la faire tomber par terre
Se casser l'os du derrière

Puis je ferai, je ferai....
...

Saperlipopette, hé, quoi?
mes parents sont déjà là!
"est-ce qu'il à été gentil ?"
"oui, il a tout le temps dormi". 

----

Et ne forcez pas sur la Suze


----------



## Luc G (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 

oui , et bien avec tes conneries  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 j'ai mis du rap,et la moitiée de la gamelle est par terre






* 

[/QUOTE]

T'avais qu'à prendre une musique genre guimauve. Comme ça, t'aurais eu le desser en plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. Bon, j'ai pas encore bouffé. C'est pas une vie !


----------



## Luc G (27 Février 2003)

Horreur, au moment de m'y coller, mon post précédent me saute à l'oeil, enfin plutôt la faute  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quelle vergogne, je m'en vais desserter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La vocation de Cunégonde
----------------------------------

Si jaurais su, jaurais pas venu.
Mais faut bien se faire un revenu.
Cest ce que se dit Cunégonde,
Tandis que le tapis sinonde.

Autour delle, les sales gosses
En hurlant aggravent les dégâts
En plus de lui écraser les nougats,
Ils lui piquent le balai-brosse.

Saperlipopette, allez-vous cesser !
Cunégonde, veux-tu du fromage ?
Et les parents qui les disent sages !
Tu parles ! Faut voir comme ils sont dressés

Cest bien ma veine, cet aquarium.
Quelle idée délever des bonites,
Et puis les manches en ébonite,
Je me suis cramé los du médium

La poêle à crèpes dans la flaque,
En travers un poisson marbré.
Un crabe-nain déséquilibré
saccroche ferme à une barque.

Et de plus belle les sauvages
Non, ma fille, ce nest pas lusage !
Bon sang, les parents qui sonnent,
Cest décidé, je me fais nonne.


----------



## aricosec (27 Février 2003)

bravo ,c'est BEBERT qui a gagné


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * bravo ,c'est BEBERT qui a gagné  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













* 

[/QUOTE]

il me semblait que l'on avait jusqu'à ce soir ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et depuis quand c'est l'Arico qui donne les résultats et attribue les miams, euh...les points !!

Promis ma prose sera la ce soir


----------



## abba zaba (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Promis ma prose sera la ce soir  * 

[/QUOTE]

J'y compte bien ! Allons, allons, plus que quelques heures pour les retardataires


----------



## bebert (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * bravo ,c'est BEBERT qui a gagné  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













* 

[/QUOTE]

Merci, c'est un honneur ! 

bon voici les mots : ARICOSEC, GRANDIOSE, CHARMANT, MERVEILLEUX, BEAU, INTELLIGENT, GENTIL
Le thème : QUEL BEL HOMME !


----------



## aricosec (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Merci, c'est un honneur ! 

bon voici les mots : ARICOSEC, GRANDIOSE, CHARMANT, MERVEILLEUX, BEAU, INTELLIGENT, GENTIL
Le thème : QUEL BEL HOMME !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ya    FINN qui rale déja ,alors je remballe mon vote


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * bravo ,c'est BEBERT qui a gagné  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













* 

[/QUOTE]






 j'ai meme pas eu le temps de poster  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




il serait bien de definir une heure la prochaine fois


----------



## barbarella (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 






 j'ai meme pas eu le temps de poster  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




il serait bien de definir une heure la prochaine fois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais non tu as jusquà ce soir minuit


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Mais non tu as jusquà ce soir minuit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est que j'ai encore rien fait


----------



## barbarella (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

c'est que j'ai encore rien fait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu as encore 1 h 30 avant le burger quizz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 tu vas être débordé


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2003)

Hé hé t'as fait fort Bebert !! Bravo !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Merci, c'est un honneur ! 

bon voici les mots : ARICOSEC, GRANDIOSE, CHARMANT, MERVEILLEUX, BEAU, INTELLIGENT, GENTIL
Le thème : QUEL BEL HOMME !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


Ô *grandiose Aricosec* tu es tout pardonné
Ton *charmant* message à effacer tout mal entendu

Faisons la fête Ô grand sage Abricosec des terres abandonnées
*Merveilleux* est le ciel ce soir, où nous sommes attendu

Autour de ce feu de joie nous danserons ensemble et
Mangerons des haricos vert avec un *beau* sanglier bien dodu 

Ô la belle bleue que voilà, buvons ensemble à la santé
De cet *intelligent* et *gentil* homme invisible à nos yeux !

Ô quel bel homme !


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Tu as encore 1 h 30 avant le burger quizz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 tu vas être débordé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

surtout que je suis pas encore rentré...
Tout va dependre de l'After Burger Quizz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










et puis j'ai pas trop d'idée


----------



## barbarella (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

surtout que je suis pas encore rentré...
Tout va dependre de l'After Burger Quizz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











et puis j'ai pas trop d'idée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pendant que nous fêterons notre victoire tu pourras plancher


----------



## barbarella (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * Les mots à employer :

- Nougat
- Déséquilibrer (conjugué à votre guise)
- Saperlipopette
- Ébonite
- Veine

Je vous laisse jusqu'à jeudi minuit, ça vous va ?




* 

[/QUOTE]
Pour éviter toute confusion , je me demande comment il va s'en sortir abba zaba pour s'y retrouver


----------



## Luc G (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
Pour éviter toute confusion , je me demande comment il va s'en sortir abba zaba pour s'y retrouver  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Il a toute la nuit pour ça


----------



## barbarella (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Il a toute la nuit pour ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## barbarella (28 Février 2003)

Au moins au boulot, on a du repos


----------



## aricosec (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
Pour éviter toute confusion , je me demande comment il va s'en sortir abba zaba pour s'y retrouver  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

oh c'est pas si difficile
1 ne pas tenir compte des post intermediaires
2 faire fi de mon vote intempestif
3 oublier le post de OUPSY
4 activer les retardataires
5 se rappeler que BEBERT est un lacheur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




touilloter le tout dans un grand verre,ajouter une pincée de canelle saupoudrer de gingembre,et servir chaud !


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Février 2003)

Je ne particperais pas aujourd'hui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'ai rien trouvé de bien passionnant...
peut-etre une autre fois?

Bonne nuit et vas-y Finn botes nous un truc bien


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Février 2003)

Me voilà me voilà, à la bourre un petit peu quand même ! 



_Pierrette fait du baby-sitting :_ 


C'est un soir. Son premier soir. Il est déjà huit heures un quart.

Les enfants sont couchés . Elle les a fait manger, laver et les dents sont brossées.

Vérifiée que tout avait été fait, surtout les devoirs. Et puis bonsoir !

"Un peu de tranquilité !", se dit-elle, "enfin !", les nougats en main.

Un mug de thé citron. Clic clac ! Elle allume la télévision.

Vautrée sur le clic clac, elle zappe les chaines comme on appuie sur un Kodak.

 &lt;&lt;L'ébonite est un matériau obtenu au siècle dernier par Charles Goodyear, en soumettant le caoutchouc à un processus prolongé de vulcanisation. Certains articles fabriqués avec de l'ébonite furent exposés en 1851 au Cristal Palace de Londres. Il s'agit d'un composé à mi-chemin entre les matières plastiques proprement dites et le caoutchouc naturel. Au cours du processus prolongé de vulcanisation, on incorporait dans la masse de trente à cinquante pour cent de soufre et l'on obtenait un composé caractérisé par un pouvoir diélectrique élevé, une grande résistance aux produits chimiques, une certaine dureté et une certaine rigidité jusqu'à des températures de l'ordre de 50°, ainsi que par un aspect brillant et luisant. Pendant de nombreuses années et dans de nombreuses applications, l'Ebonite disputa le terrain au Celluloïd et aux résines phénoliques. Elle était fournie en semi- ouvrés extrudés, puis travaillés à l'outil, ou bien moulés par compression à l'aide de moules à deux empreintes. L'Ebonite eut un grand succès dans l'industrie alors naissante des stylos. Elle fut longtemps utilisée dans les séparateurs de batteries électriques, récepteurs téléphoniques, châssis pour plaques photographiques, fume-cigarettes et comme matière pour prothèses dentaires. &gt;&gt;  

Clic clac ! Elle zappe : un film. C'est Halloween ! Devant cette horreur, elle se débine.

Et oui, elle s'ennuie notre Pierrette qui pour le besoin de la rime s'appelle ici Micheline. "Ca m'rapporte même pas de quoi m'acheter Dance on Vaselin !" Faut dire que sa patronne est bigrement radine !
M'enfin, elle se plaint, mais elle fait pas çà pour rien.

"Allez, finit le thé citron ! Ce soir, je bois comme un pochetron !

Et vas-y que je tape dans le bar à la recherche d'un alcool qui lui évitera de broyer du noir !

Ziiiiiiip ! Glou glou glou......le verre se vide et Pierrette, déséquilibrée, ne tient déjà plus debout.

L'alcool fait son effet. Une, deux, trois Verveine. Faut dire qu'elle n'est pas habituée. L'ivresse gagne déjà ses veines.

Scriitcht.......schraaatcht..... "Saperlipopette !" "Je suis prise, je suis faite !"


Adieu veaux, vaches cochons. Quelle cruche cette Pierrette !Tant va la verveine à l'eau, qu'à la fin elle se casse !


Désolé pour le retard ! Certains penseront que le Finn s'y est pris tard ! Que neni ! La prose était quasi prête depuis mardi !Pas eu le temps de fi(nn)gnoler par contre !


----------



## aricosec (28 Février 2003)

donc récapitulons

BARBARELLA
géraldine
julie
cunégonde
pierrette

voila un cheptel de baby chose interressant,si personne n'y met opposition,je me propose de les driver,bien sur je prend un pourcentage sur les rentrées d'argent,j'ai d'ailleurs plusieurs demandes vers le liban 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







DON arico !


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Février 2003)

Tu prends pas en compte la prose de Finn?


----------



## abba zaba (28 Février 2003)

Bien, j'ai ramassé les copies, mais les délibérations s'annoncent difficiles... Le jury espère tout de même annoncer le résultat officiel en fin de soirée, s'il ne s'est pas entretué d'ici-là.


----------



## aricosec (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Tu prends pas en compte la prose de Finn?  * 

[/QUOTE]

c'est a moi  q'tu cause ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , *" hein"* ,c'est a moi q'tu cause !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












sa greluche s'appelle pierrette non ?


----------



## bonpat (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * Bien, j'ai ramassé les copies, mais les délibérations s'annoncent difficiles... Le jury espère tout de même annoncer le résultat officiel en fin de soirée, s'il ne s'est pas entretué d'ici-là.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]
Si tu es débordé tu peux toujours demander au Jury des MacGd'or de t'aider


----------



## barbarella (1 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * Bien, j'ai ramassé les copies, mais les délibérations s'annoncent difficiles... Le jury espère tout de même annoncer le résultat officiel en fin de soirée, s'il ne s'est pas entretué d'ici-là.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]

Pour mémoire


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Pour mémoire   * 

[/QUOTE]

"J'ai la mémoire qui flanche, je m'souviens plus très bien....."


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Pour mémoire   * 

[/QUOTE]

Pour info


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Mars 2003)

Pour râler !!


----------



## aricosec (1 Mars 2003)

pour dire bonjour a mon coiffeur qui me soigne bien les cheveux na !..a mon boucher qui na toujours de la bonne yanyande,..a mon copain qui paye l'apéro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




a ABA ZABA qu'est pas la  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et a celui là


----------



## barbarella (1 Mars 2003)

Pour revendiquer


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Mars 2003)

pour s'exprimer


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Mars 2003)

Pour avertir


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Mars 2003)

Et pour finir


----------



## bebert (2 Mars 2003)

J'entend des gens qui descendent dans la rue et qui crient : "*À BAS ZABA ! À BAS ZABA !*".


----------



## barbarella (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * J'entend des gens qui descendent dans la rue et qui crient : "À BAS ZABA ! À BAS ZABA !".



* 

[/QUOTE]

Doucement, on a encore besoin de lui


----------



## Luc G (2 Mars 2003)

Je m'en fous, je suis en vacances, il n'y a rien qui presse.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En fait, Abba Zaba fait un test : il veut voir à quelle vitesse les forumeurs s'énervent, il ne va pas être déçu ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cool, faut rester cool, c'est des énervements de parisien, ça. Vu de la Lozère, c'est microcosmique comme dirait Babar.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Prenez le temps de bayer aux corneilles !


----------



## barbarella (2 Mars 2003)

Tu veux avoir ce que je leur dis aux corneilles


----------



## tomtom (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Tu veux avoir ce que je leur dis aux corneilles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Laissez les animaux en dehors de ça siouplait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Mais bon, c'est vrais que ça devient "une semaine de baby-sitting"


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Et pour finir










* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est quoi ce truc???


----------



## Luc G (2 Mars 2003)

Alors, pour les énervés  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je propose qu'on fasse comme au loto.

1) Au bout d'un temps à définir (par AricoSec ? le maître des lieux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), le lauréat qui n'est pas venu chercher son lot perd son lot. Le jury remet son prix à un autre

2) Au bout d'un temps à définir, le jury qui n'est pas venu apporter son lauréat perd son droit de décréter ce qui est bien. Un autre jury est chargé de fournir au plus vite un lauréat avant que les candidats sssstresssssssés soient passés de vie à trépas.

Alors, fixez une date butoir à l'Abba manquant : dimanche soir ? par exemple et trouvez un jury de secours. Je suis sûr que Finn nous trouvera un jury sans problème (j'ai pas dit sans reproches  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Et pour l'heure, camomille pour tout le monde. Pour Barbarella, si tu n'as pas envie de bayer aux corneilles, lis donc, ou relis "le corbeau" d'Edgar Poe.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Un peu de poésie dans un monde de brutes, ça peut pas faire de mal.


----------



## barbarella (2 Mars 2003)

Merci pour la camomille, mais à cette heure j'en suis au café, aujourd'hui c'est dimanche, jour de repos laissons à abba zaba jusqu'à demain midi, et ensuite appliquons les sanctions, il faudra que ce soit exemplaire


----------



## Luc G (2 Mars 2003)

Tu étais tellement énervée que tu es tombée du lit, Barbarella ?


----------



## barbarella (2 Mars 2003)

Tu parles ! j'ai passé la nuit devant l'écran et....rien,


----------



## tomtom (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Tu parles ! j'ai passé la nuit devant l'écran et....rien,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Ah, toi aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, je viens de me réveiller avec les cheveux collés à l'écran, et le visage comme une gauffre.


----------



## aricosec (2 Mars 2003)

ça alors,je suis d'accord avec vous tous,pourtant malgré  tout je me demande ?

mais ou est donc ABA ZABA ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ça ne vous inquiete pas tout ça ?

argg !!


----------



## barbarella (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * 

Ah, toi aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, je viens de me réveiller avec les cheveux collés à l'écran, et le visage comme une gauffre. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca m'est arrivé une fois avec un cahier à spirale,effet garanti


----------



## barbarella (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * ça alors,je suis d'accord avec vous tous,pourtant malgré  tout je me demande ?


mais ou est donc ABA ZABA ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais ou est donc ABA ZABA ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais ou est donc ABA ZABA ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais ou est donc ABA ZABA ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais ou est donc ABA ZABA ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais ou est donc ABA ZABA ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais ou est donc ABA ZABA ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais ou est donc ABA ZABA ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais ou est donc ABA ZABA ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais ou est donc ABA ZABA ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais ou est donc ABA ZABA ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais ou est donc ABA ZABA ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais ou est donc ABA ZABA ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais ou est donc ABA ZABA ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais ou est donc ABA ZABA ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais ou est donc ABA ZABA ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ça ne vous inquiete pas tout ça ?

argg !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
























* 

[/QUOTE]

Si si


----------



## aricosec (3 Mars 2003)

mais ou est donc ABA ZABA ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




l'inspecteur clouzot  enquete,et nous venons d'apprendre que ZABA,est resté BABA devant tant de talent,hospitalisé,il est en réanimation,les juges commis d'office,nommeront un lauréat au hazard ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*" et ça c'est vraiment chiant "*


----------



## tomtom (3 Mars 2003)

délibérons sur des critères objectifs


----------



## bebert (3 Mars 2003)

Il ou elle attend mon texte peut-être ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Attendez ! Je viens de recevoir un message : "Bebert, Je n'ai pas le temps délibérer, peux-tu le faire pour moi stp ?"


----------



## barbarella (3 Mars 2003)

Je dis OK pour bébert. 

en toute amitié


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Je dis OK pour bébert. 

en toute amitié




* 

[/QUOTE]

Houa et l'autre là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















Elle le corromps !

euh au fait Bébert,  t'as oublié çà au salon burger l'autre fois


----------



## tomtom (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Je dis OK pour bébert. 

en toute amitié



* 

[/QUOTE]

Je dis OK aussi




_Je sais, je sais, mais je suis un peu "juste" en ce moment_


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * 

Je dis OK aussi




Je sais, je sais, mais je suis un peu "juste" en ce moment






* 

[/QUOTE]

méfie toi en ce moment c'est la période des "lapins"....


----------



## barbarella (4 Mars 2003)

Alors on décide quoi ? Cette attente devient intolérable


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Mars 2003)

Bon et bien on va tirer au sort : pile c'est l'un d'entre vous. Face c'est moi qui gagne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Et......


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Mars 2003)

J'ai gagné !! Alors le prochain thème.....


----------



## aricosec (4 Mars 2003)

en ce temps la,c'était pas gala
on avait beau crier sur les toits
ABA ZABA ne venait pas

tout un chacun montrait les dents
mais que fait donc le president
c'est trés bizarre c'est inquietant

mais qu'avons nous comme ressource
car meme en se grattant les bourses
personne ne vient a la rescousse

il nous reste l''ami BEBERT
il s'y connait c'est son affaire
ont va le nommer commissaire

comme il n'a jamais le temps de poster,il pourra toujours juger


----------



## Luc G (4 Mars 2003)

Bebert comme jury, c'est très bien : vu le temps depuis lequel il ne compose plus, il est devenu quasiment neutre et impartial  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, pour Abba Zaba, la question reste posée :
- il a eu un problème (pas grave, espérons-le) ;
- c'était un membre de la cinquième colonne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 venu incognito semer le souk ;
- c'est un psycho-sociologue testant les réactions des zombies bizarres que nous sommes ;
- c'est un enquêteur de la NSA et il met du temps à essayer de décrypter nos messages codés (le malheureux en a au moins pour 3 glaciations à s'occuper  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## aricosec (4 Mars 2003)

voila   une photo satellite, ont croient apercevoir l'absent. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais qu'allait donc faire BABA dans cette soucoupe


----------



## barbarella (4 Mars 2003)

Eh bien, puisque personne ne se décide je nomme bébert correcteur officiel des copies.
A toi bébert


----------



## barbarella (4 Mars 2003)

Joli le nouvel avatar de Arico,


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Mars 2003)

Pour moi cà me va Barbarella ! Allez Bébert : décision avant dimanche soir ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Au passage j'en profite pour saluer le nouvel avatar d'Aricosec !
Allez, c'est pas encore l'heure de l'apéro mais un petit ver çà fait toujours plaisir





Oups pardon zut flute : c'est un dinosaure bien sur (merci prerima de me l'avoir fait remarqué sinon c'etait encore une boulette de plus pour Finn)


----------



## tomtom (4 Mars 2003)

Bébert président! Bébert président! Bébert président!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2003)

bijour à tous !

mais qui est donc Abba Zaba ??? pour le savoir consultez son passé par  là





allez Bebert ! allez Bebert ! à toi de jouer !   
t'as besoin d'aide... fait moi signe, j'rode par ci, par là jusqu'à 13h environs, après j'ai un train à prendre...


----------



## aricosec (4 Mars 2003)

et oui chers collegues,avec les risques encourus par la france,ayant déja donné,je me suis fait naturalisé GROLANDAIS par jules edouard MOUSTIC,ambassadeur de GROLAND +,incognito je suis obligé de changer d'avatar.

pour valoir ce que de droit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







qui a dit "pas cher "


----------



## bebert (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * bijour à tous !

mais qui est donc Abba Zaba ??? pour le savoir consultez son passé par  là





allez Bebert ! allez Bebert ! à toi de jouer !   
t'as besoin d'aide... fait moi signe, j'rode par ci, par là jusqu'à 13h environs, après j'ai un train à prendre... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Abba Zaba de A à Z ?


----------



## bebert (4 Mars 2003)

Chers amis putschistes,
Je vous remercie de m'aider dans ma quète de pouvoir.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais je ne suis pas celui que vous croyez : que va penser Abba Zaba quand il va s'apercevoir que je suis un nain posteur ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon il faut que je me ressaisisse : je consulte le nain Ternet et je vous donnerais les résultats cet après midi vers 14h00.
Entre temps, si A. Z. fait son retour, oubliez ce que je viens de vous dire !


----------



## bebert (4 Mars 2003)

Nous avons cinq nominés :
par ordre d'arrivée : barbarella, aricosec, tomtom, lucg et finnatlas.
Verdict à 14 heures avec ou sans lui (AZ).


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Mars 2003)

Tiens c'est pas Abba Zabai que j'entends là ?


----------



## tomtom (4 Mars 2003)

J'ai trouvé un nid!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Mars 2003)

En attendant on n'a rien à se mettre sous la dent ! 






Attendez le voilà ! Il a l'air bien mal en point


----------



## bebert (4 Mars 2003)

Du beurre de cacahouètes en barres ! Beurk !!!


----------



## bebert (4 Mars 2003)

Salut la foule, j'ai envoyé un mail privé à Abba Zaba pour qu'il vienne au plus vite.
Perso j'ai mon lauréat mais j'attend encore un peu ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quelque petites notes pour vous mettre sur la voie :

1/ Barbarella m'a fait rire avec son hysterique. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2/ Aricosec a fait de belles fôtes (ex. "ont va s'eclater") 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3/ Tomtom : comme il est mignon ce petit gamin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4/ Luc G : un peu stressée la Cunégonde ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



5/ Finn_Atlas : Pierrette a un penchant pour l'alcool !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voilou, @+ !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Chers amis putschistes,
Je vous remercie de m'aider dans ma quète de pouvoir.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais je ne suis pas celui que vous croyez : que va penser Abba Zaba quand il va s'apercevoir que je suis un nain posteur ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon il faut que je me ressaisisse : je consulte le nain Ternet et je vous donnerais les résultats cet après midi vers 14h00.
Entre temps, si A. Z. fait son retour, oubliez ce que je viens de vous dire ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Bah il est 14h36 déjà  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Y aurait-il une malédiction portant sur le président du jury ?


----------



## barbarella (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Salut la foule, j'ai envoyé un mail privé à Abba Zaba pour qu'il vienne au plus vite.
Perso j'ai mon lauréat mais j'attend encore un peu ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quelque petites notes pour vous mettre sur la voie :

1/ Barbarella m'a fait rire avec son hysterique. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2/ Aricosec a fait de belles fôtes (ex. "ont va s'eclater") 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3/ Tomtom : comme il est mignon ce petit gamin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4/ Luc G : un peu stressée la Cunégonde ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



5/ Finn_Atlas : Pierrette a un penchant pour l'alcool !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voilou, @+ !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Bravo, s'il reçoit ses mails au bureau et que sa secrétaire les ouvre et hop une nouvelle recrue


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Salut la foule, j'ai envoyé un mail privé à Abba Zaba pour qu'il vienne au plus vite.
Perso j'ai mon lauréat mais j'attend encore un peu ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quelque petites notes pour vous mettre sur la voie :

1/ Barbarella m'a fait rire avec son hysterique. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2/ Aricosec a fait de belles fôtes (ex. "ont va s'eclater") 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3/ Tomtom : comme il est mignon ce petit gamin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4/ Luc G : un peu stressée la Cunégonde ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



5/ Finn_Atlas : Pierrette a un penchant pour l'alcool !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voilou, @+ !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Désolé Bébert, j'avais pas vu que tu avais répondu !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon en tout cas, c'est un garçon qui gagne (un lauréat)


----------



## barbarella (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Désolé Bébert, j'avais pas vu que tu avais répondu !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon en tout cas, c'est un garçon qui gagne (un lauréat)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Rêve


----------



## tomtom (5 Mars 2003)

Bonsoir, le sujet se trouvant dans une impasse, il faut donc que quelqu'un prenne une décision. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je me déclare donc gagnant, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'ai bien aimé mon style, j'aurais moi-même certainement écrit le même genre de texte.

Comment  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vous n'êtes pas d'accord?

Mais pourtant j'aportait une solution pour éviter que le sujet commence à prendre la poussière


----------



## barbarella (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * Bonsoir, le sujet se trouvant dans une impasse, il faut donc que quelqu'un prenne une décision. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je me déclare donc gagnant, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'ai bien aimé mon style, j'aurais moi-même certainement écrit le même genre de texte.

Comment  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vous n'êtes pas d'accord?

Mais pourtant j'aportait une solution pour éviter que le sujet commence à prendre la poussière 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est d'accord sinon on ne s'en sort pas.

Bravo tomtom


----------



## Luc G (5 Mars 2003)

Après Abba Zaba, Bebert qui disparait : c'est le triangle des bermudes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 la malédiction de toutankhamon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ou pire encore : "perdus de vue" avec Sabatier ? non, si je ne m'abuse.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors si Tomtom veut être le gagnant et proposer un nouveau sujet, je suis d'accord. Je ne concours pas pour les lauriers mais pour la sauce qui va avec


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Mars 2003)

Moi je concours pour les lauriers et pas pour les sauces (mayo ou ketchup) qui vont avec ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors je propose que DocEvil, qui est selon moi le plus brillant d'entre nous (même si ses proses sont indépendantes de la société créée par notre président Aricosec), décide qui est le grand vainqueur !


----------



## tomtom (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Moi je concours pour les lauriers et pas pour les sauces (mayo ou ketchup) qui vont avec ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors je propose que DocEvil, qui est selon moi le plus brillant d'entre nous (même si ses proses sont indépendantes de la société créée par notre président Aricosec), décide qui est le grand vainqueur ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu n'a pas peur qu'il disparaisse lui aussi?


----------



## barbarella (5 Mars 2003)

Pourquoi remettre le sujet sur la table, tomtom est le vainqueur, il décide du prochain sujet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si ça continue comme ça les clients vont se barrer


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Pourquoi remettre le sujet sur la table, tomtom est le vainqueur, il décide du prochain sujet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si je continue comme ça les clients vont se barrer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ca c'est sur !!!


----------



## aricosec (5 Mars 2003)

j'ai une idée,comme ceux pour qui ont votent disparaissent,votez pour un disparu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est y qu'elle est pas bonne  mon idée ? ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*"je vote pout thebiglebowski"*


----------



## barbarella (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

ca c'est sur !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Alors, la parole est à tomtom


----------



## Luc G (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
Alors, la parole est à tomtom  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Vous allez rire, il a disparu.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. On se croirait dans le burger-quizz  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






C'est encore une histoire de fil transgénique.


----------



## barbarella (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella interprétée par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr />Pourquoi remettre le sujet sur la table, tomtom est le vainqueur, il décide du prochain sujet, si *je* continue comme ça les clients vont se barrer 

[/QUOTE]

Tu veux dire quoi ?


----------



## barbarella (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Pourquoi remettre le sujet sur la table, tomtom est le vainqueur, il décide du prochain sujet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si ça continue comme ça les clients vont se barrer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Et voici, l'original, le vrai,le seul


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Mars 2003)

Que je ne suis pas d'accord que ce soit TomTom le vainqueur sans qu'un jury extérieur ne l'ai lui-même décidé.
Je ne remets nullement le talent de TomTom en question, loin de là. Mais agir de la sorte reviendrait à dire que nos proses n'ont en quelque sorte servi à rien. Enfin qu'elles n'ont pas été appréciées à leur juste valeur, comme l'exigent les "règles du jeu".

Ceci dit, il est vrai qu'une solution alternative doit être trouvée et vite !
Non pas que je sois pressé de perdre (ou même de gagner). A la rigueur je m'en moque. Ce qui m'embête, c'est que le principe (du jeu Barbarella, du jeu !) ne soit pas respectée.


----------



## barbarella (5 Mars 2003)

Le principe, quel principe, il n'y a pas de principe


----------



## Luc G (5 Mars 2003)

Le seul vrai problème, c'est d'avoir un thème et 5 mots pour suivre.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour le thème, je propose : "il a disparu !"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À vous pour les mots.


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Que je ne suis pas d'accord que ce soit TomTom le vainqueur sans qu'un jury extérieur ne l'ai lui-même décidé.
Je ne remets nullement le talent de TomTom en question, loin de là. Mais agir de la sorte reviendrait à dire que nos proses n'ont en quelque sorte servi à rien. Enfin qu'elles n'ont pas été appréciées à leur juste valeur, comme l'exigent les "règles du jeu".

Ceci dit, il est vrai qu'une solution alternative doit être trouvée et vite !
Non pas que je sois pressé de perdre (ou même de gagner). A la rigueur je m'en moque. Ce qui m'embête, c'est que le principe (du jeu Barbarella, du jeu !) ne soit pas respectée.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Je n'ai pas participé, si vous voulez que je choisisse le vainqueur, mettez moi toutes les proses sur un et meme post et je vous dirais qui à gagné


----------



## barbarella (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Le seul vrai problème, c'est d'avoir un thème et 5 mots pour suivre.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour le thème, je propose : "il a disparu !"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À vous pour les mots.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Alors ils ou elles ont disparus :

principe
jeu
soleil
gloriole
saccharine


----------



## barbarella (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

Je n'ai pas participé, si vous voulez que je choisisse le vainqueur, mettez moi toutes les proses sur un et meme post et je vous dirais qui à gagné 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Et tu crois qu'on a que ça à faire


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
- Nougat
- Déséquilibrer (conjugué à votre guise)
- Saperlipopette
- Ébonite
- Veine

J?avais couru tout l?après midi pour trouver une paire de chaussures assortie à mon nouveau pull, il faisait froid, il pleuvait, et j?avais mal aux nougats.
Il fallait que je repasse à la maison pour me changer, prendre un bain, me reposer quelques instants avant de repartir chez les Tairic dont je gardais la fille tous les jeudi soir depuis maintenant six mois.
Les Tairic étaient des gens simples et affables flanqués d?une peste de maintenant cinq ans. Alice en effet était ce genre d?enfant qu?on avait envie de claquer dès qu?on le voyait, et je ne m?en privais pas.
Dès que les Tairic eurent refermé la porte sur eux, je décochai à la gamine une paire de claque qui me mit de bonne humeur pour la soirée.
J?enfermai la gosse dans sa chambre et revins au salon, pour suivre mon feuilleton hebdomadaire. Soudain, mon sang ne fit qu?un tour dans mes veines, un hurlement d?apache s?échappait de la chambre où était enfermée la petite. 
Saperlipopette, me disais-je en moi-même, pas moyen d?être tranquille. J?ouvris d?un coup de pied la porte qui s?étala sur le sol dans un bruit fracassant. Je saisis une bille d?ébonite, la lançai dans les carreaux, me retournai, vers Alice et lui dis tranquillement : Maintenant, tu te tiens tranquille sinon je te passe par la fenêtre, et c?est tes parents qui seront pas contents.
La gamine vraiment quelle morveuse ! se lança sur son lit et entama un sanglot, que je dû calmer à coup de verres d?eau glacée dans la figure.
Puis tout redevint calme, je pouvais retourner voir mon feuilleton. 
Non mais quand même c?est pas une morveuse qui va me déséquilibrer, j?ai le sens de l?autorité moi.
* 

[/QUOTE]

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * "des mots,toujours des mots qui nous rassemblent"

bonsoir ma bichette,j'ai gagné l'gros lot
on va faire la fete,avec les potos
appelle geraldine pour garder les gosses
SAPERLIPOPETTE ont va faire la noce

fait le numero,telephone a jacques
crache dans l'EBONITE,et prepare ton sac
ont va s'eclater,s'payer du bon temps
ont va s'rappeler qu'ont a eut vingt ans

et si en dansant j't'ecrase les NOUGATS
surtout ne dit pas que je suis gaga
bien sur nous pens'rons a la geraldine
celle qui est la reine du baby sitting

DESEQUILIBRE ,meme un peu bourré
quand ont rejoindra notre p'tite carré
si je suis en forme,j'te f'rait un calin
et nous aimerons jusqu'au beau matin

en me reveillant je fouillerait mes poches
et m'apercevrait que je suis une cloche
j'ai perdu l'loto,ont n'a pas de VEINE
en se baladant sur les quais de seine

moralité :  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




le pére noel est une ordure  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














* 

[/QUOTE]

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> *
-----
Mon papa et ma maman
Sont mariés depuis cinq ans
Ils se sont fait tout beaux
Pour aller se faire un resto

Moi, comme je n'ai que quatre ans
Ils peuvent pas m'laisser en plan
Arrivera donc tout à l'heure
Julie la baby-sitter

Avec avec ma peluche Nougat
On à décidé comme ça
Qu'au lieu de rester bien sages
On allait faire un carnage

C'est bien sa veine à Julie
Pourtant c'est une fille gentille
Mais ce soir, c'est décidé
On va lui en faire baver

Je vais courir dans le salon
En criant comme un cochon
Et filer comme une truite
Sous la table en ébonite

Je lui attraperai les pieds
Pour la déséquilibrer
Et la faire tomber par terre
Se casser l'os du derrière

Puis je ferai, je ferai....
...

Saperlipopette, hé, quoi?
mes parents sont déjà là!
"est-ce qu'il à été gentil ?"
"oui, il a tout le temps dormi". 

----

* 

[/QUOTE]

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> *La vocation de Cunégonde
----------------------------------

Si j?aurais su, j?aurais pas venu.
Mais faut bien se faire un revenu.
C?est ce que se dit Cunégonde,
Tandis que le tapis s?inonde.

Autour d?elle, les sales gosses
En hurlant aggravent les dégâts
En plus de lui écraser les nougats,
Ils lui piquent le balai-brosse.

Saperlipopette, allez-vous cesser !
?Cunégonde, veux-tu du fromage ??
Et les parents qui les disent sages !
Tu parles ! Faut voir comme ils sont dressés

C?est bien ma veine, cet aquarium.
Quelle idée d?élever des bonites,
Et puis les manches en ébonite,
Je me suis cramé l?os du médium

La poêle à crèpes dans la flaque,
En travers un poisson marbré.
Un crabe-nain déséquilibré
s?accroche ferme à une barque.

Et de plus belle les sauvages
?Non, ma fille, ce n?est pas l?usage !?
Bon sang, les parents qui sonnent,
C?est décidé, je me fais nonne.
* 

[/QUOTE]

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 
Pierrette fait du baby-sitting : 


C'est un soir. Son premier soir. Il est déjà huit heures un quart.

Les enfants sont couchés . Elle les a fait manger, laver et les dents sont brossées.

Vérifiée que tout avait été fait, surtout les devoirs. Et puis bonsoir !

"Un peu de tranquilité !", se dit-elle, "enfin !", les nougats en main.

Un mug de thé citron. Clic clac ! Elle allume la télévision.

Vautrée sur le clic clac, elle zappe les chaines comme on appuie sur un Kodak.

 &lt;&lt;L'ébonite est un matériau obtenu au siècle dernier par Charles Goodyear, en soumettant le caoutchouc à un processus prolongé de vulcanisation. Certains articles fabriqués avec de l'ébonite furent exposés en 1851 au Cristal Palace de Londres. Il s'agit d'un composé à mi-chemin entre les matières plastiques proprement dites et le caoutchouc naturel. Au cours du processus prolongé de vulcanisation, on incorporait dans la masse de trente à cinquante pour cent de soufre et l'on obtenait un composé caractérisé par un pouvoir diélectrique élevé, une grande résistance aux produits chimiques, une certaine dureté et une certaine rigidité jusqu'à des températures de l'ordre de 50°, ainsi que par un aspect brillant et luisant. Pendant de nombreuses années et dans de nombreuses applications, l'Ebonite disputa le terrain au Celluloïd et aux résines phénoliques. Elle était fournie en semi- ouvrés extrudés, puis travaillés à l'outil, ou bien moulés par compression à l'aide de moules à deux empreintes. L'Ebonite eut un grand succès dans l'industrie alors naissante des stylos. Elle fut longtemps utilisée dans les séparateurs de batteries électriques, récepteurs téléphoniques, châssis pour plaques photographiques, fume-cigarettes et comme matière pour prothèses dentaires. &gt;&gt;  

Clic clac ! Elle zappe : un film. C'est Halloween ! Devant cette horreur, elle se débine.

Et oui, elle s'ennuie notre Pierrette qui pour le besoin de la rime s'appelle ici Micheline. "Ca m'rapporte même pas de quoi m'acheter Dance on Vaselin !" Faut dire que sa patronne est bigrement radine !
M'enfin, elle se plaint, mais elle fait pas çà pour rien.

"Allez, finit le thé citron ! Ce soir, je bois comme un pochetron !

Et vas-y que je tape dans le bar à la recherche d'un alcool qui lui évitera de broyer du noir !

Ziiiiiiip ! Glou glou glou......le verre se vide et Pierrette, déséquilibrée, ne tient déjà plus debout.

L'alcool fait son effet. Une, deux, trois Verveine. Faut dire qu'elle n'est pas habituée. L'ivresse gagne déjà ses veines.

Scriitcht.......schraaatcht..... "Saperlipopette !" "Je suis prise, je suis faite !"


Adieu veaux, vaches cochons. Quelle cruche cette Pierrette !Tant va la verveine à l'eau, qu'à la fin elle se casse !


Désolé pour le retard ! Certains penseront que le Finn s'y est pris tard ! Que neni ! La prose était quasi prête depuis mardi !Pas eu le temps de fi(nn)gnoler par contre ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## barbarella (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Et tu crois qu'on a que ça à faire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Apparemment oui


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Et tu crois qu'on a que ça à faire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

VTFF

Je proposais ca pour vous aider et dans l'esprit du jeux.

Apres tout je m'en fout.


----------



## Luc G (5 Mars 2003)

Bon, je vous laisse pour ce soir
(demain, je reprends le boulot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

OK pour Globalcut et OK pour le thème et les mots de Barbarella (sauf si GlobalCut veut en donner d'autres).

Il ne reste plus qu'à donner une date pour la remise des copies (pas l'ascension de préférence des fois que certains en profitent pour disparaître 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mars 2003)

Bon, j'ai tout lu et mon préféré est celui de Tomtom. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Félicitation à lui et bravo aux autres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je relance donc le jeu:

*Sujet* 
ils ou elles ont disparus 

*Avec les mots*
principe 
jeu 
soleil 
gloriole 
saccharine


----------



## bebert (5 Mars 2003)

STOP ! Vous allez pas putscher le putschiste non mais !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'attendais un résolution de l'ONU (Organisation des Nègres Unis) pour intervenir ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors je déclare : La gagnante est un gagnant !

TOMTOM pour son mignon petit garçon ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À toi TOMTOM de proposer 5 mots et un thème !


----------



## tomtom (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Bon, j'ai tout lu et mon préféré est celui de Tomtom. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Félicitation à lui et bravo aux autres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

[/QUOTE]
Je l'avais dit _mmmmffffrrrrrr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

Merci globalcut _mmmmffffrrrrrr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_






Et Merci à Barbarella, grâce à elle je ne suis même pas obligé de chercher un sujet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




De plus, j'adore ce sujet!


----------



## Luc G (5 Mars 2003)

Il manque juste la date pour la remise des copies.
j'en vois qui rigolent au fond.


----------



## bebert (5 Mars 2003)

Une chance que je t'avais choisi ! Mon honneur est sauf ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ok Tomtom, si tu ne veux pas changer les mots et le thème ça me va mais trouves une date de rendu. Assumes ton rôle de gagnant boudiou !


----------



## tomtom (5 Mars 2003)

Merci de me rappeler à mes obligation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , j'étais déjà parti boire le Champagne avec mes collègues pour féter ma victoire (ils n'avaient pas l'air trop chaud pour boire de si bon matin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) et j'ai complètement oublié d'arrêter les dates.

Donc je dirais Dimanche minuit pour la remise des oeuvres, et verdict Lundi à l'heure de l'apéro.


----------



## tomtom (5 Mars 2003)

Non non, rien, c'était juste pour changer le titre.


----------



## Luc G (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * et verdict Lundi à l'heure de l'apéro. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]C'est pas très précis, ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Apéro du matin ? (c'est pas bien)
Apéro du soir ? (va savoir !)
Midi, roi des étés, etc. ?








Vu le stress des concurrents, donne-leur l'heure, ça sera pour eux que du bonheur.
(Après, tu respectes ou pas, il y a des précédents  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## tomtom (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * C'est pas très précis, ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Apéro du matin ? (c'est pas bien)
Apéro du soir ? (va savoir !)
Midi, roi des étés, etc. ?








Vu le stress des concurrents, donne-leur l'heure, ça sera pour eux que du bonheur.
(Après, tu respectes ou pas, il y a des précédents  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)   * 

[/QUOTE]

L'Apero de 11h30 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (du matin)


----------



## barbarella (5 Mars 2003)

Tout cela me convient parfaitement, bonne journée à tous dans la joie et la bonne humeur.


----------



## aricosec (5 Mars 2003)

nous pouvons remercier FINN ATLAS pour sa recap,ce n'était pas evident,ce sujet ayant trainé sur plusieurs page... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et bien sur un grand bravissimo a TOMTOM... clap ! clap ! clap !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






sans oublier GLOBALCUT pour son altruisme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



maintenant au boulot


----------



## bebert (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * nous pouvons remercier FINN ATLAS pour sa recap,ce n'était pas evident,ce sujet ayant trainé sur plusieurs page... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




et bien sur un grand bravissimo a TOMTOM... clap ! clap ! clap !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






sans oublier GLOBALCUT pour son altruisme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



maintenant au boulot  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







* 

[/QUOTE]

DE RIEN !


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mars 2003)

Tout est bien qui fini bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon cette fois-ci je vais essayer de pondre quelque chose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , je trouve le sujet intéressant   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




merci pour vos remarques


----------



## bebert (5 Mars 2003)

BIENVENUE !


----------



## barbarella (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * BIENVENUE !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ben alors bébert, mal levé aujourd'hui


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mars 2003)

c'est pas ici le thread des raleurs


----------



## bebert (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Ben alors bébert, mal levé aujourd'hui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

On veut rendre service et voilà comment on est remercié ! J'ai été putsché dehors par Globalcut !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Abba Zaba s'en est retourné dans sa tombe !


----------



## bebert (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 
c'est pas ici le thread des raleurs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

t'as raison, je vais de ce pas pousser une grosse gueulante !


----------



## Luc G (5 Mars 2003)

Si le Bebert râle, c'est que la neige doit fondre. On n'attache jamais assez d'importance au contexte météorologique.


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

On veut rendre service et voilà comment on est remercié ! J'ai été putsché dehors par Globalcut !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Abba Zaba s'en est retourné dans sa tombe !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

C'etait pour rendre service  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



les candidats  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 etaient au bord du gouffre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Maintenant tu as repris ta place  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La prochaine fois que tu t'absentes aussi longtemps previens nous


----------



## bebert (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 
les candidats  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 etaient au bord du gouffre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La prochaine fois que tu t'absentes aussi longtemps previens nous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

On aurait dit un troupeau de hyènes en rut ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oui, j'avoue j'ai voulu faire durer le suspens encore un peu, mais ils étaient vraiment enragés les bougres !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Mars 2003)

Bravo TomTom ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En ce qui concerne le thème, je ne sais pas si je vais avoir beaucoup le temps puisque je ne suis pas là en fin de semaine (cf le sujet AES à Lyon uniquement pour Prerima et moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Avant dimanche soir c'est çà ? Bon je vais voir alors ce que je peux faire


----------



## aricosec (6 Mars 2003)

sitot dit sitot fait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




monsieur le commissaire,c'est un cas trés banal
mon mari descendait pour acheter son journal
chez lui c'est un PRINCIPE,il se tient au courant
il lit toute la une,et se lave les dents

pourtant ce matin là il n'est pas revenu
j'ai appelé les voisins et ameuté la rue
ils ont cru a un JEU,et ne sont pas venu
ainsi vous le voyer je suis trés abattu

le ciel etait si bleu et nimbé de SOLEIL
que je croyais ce jour a nul autre pareil
pourait je encore survivre s'il ne revenait pas
monsieur le commissaire enfin rassurez moi

bien sur petite madame,je m'en fait une GLORIOLE
je suis rassurez vous, un gars des plus mariole
j'ai souvent retrouvé quelques hommes fugueurs
et dans leurs pantalons trouvé la main d'ma soeur

merci pour le café,mais surtout pas de sucre
j'aime tout les cafés,mais pourtant pas le turc
enfin pour le sucrer ,mettez d'la SACCARINE
et vive les marins,et vive la marine

_"mais maint'nant faut attaquer gars
faut attaquer le cacatois
faut l'affaler comme il se doit"_


----------



## bebert (6 Mars 2003)

Euuuhh ? Ça veut dire quoi *gloriole* m'dame ?


----------



## barbarella (6 Mars 2003)

vanité ridicule, heureusement je passais tout juste, et bravo arico


----------



## Luc G (6 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Bravo TomTom ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon je vais voir alors ce que je peux faire  * 

[/QUOTE]

Encore étudiant et déjà un discours de jeune cadre dynamique, ça promet !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(De mon temps, on aurait dit : "t'es con ou quoi, j'ai les 24 h de tarot cette semaine !"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Luc G (6 Mars 2003)

Et bravo au Arico, ça va sans dire, mais ça va pas plus mal en le disant


----------



## aricosec (6 Mars 2003)

image subliminal sur mon moniteur

ABA ZABA ne viendra pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




autre pub du meme genre

BEBERT est le meilleur !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







que penser de tout ça !


----------



## barbarella (6 Mars 2003)

Comme à son habitude
Arico dit le sec
Sen allait au bistrot
Sen taper un cul sec.

Mimi la tenancière
Une nana sans principe
Lui tenait le crachoir
En lui servant à boire.

Bébert second pilier
Saccrochait au comptoir
Il disait que la gnôle
Rend lhomme fort et puissant
Quau dessous de dix verres
Ce nétait pas du jeu.

Arico et bébert
Discutaient âprement
Nous on est des vrais hommes
Des forts des durs à cuire
Cest ça notre gloriole
On boit pas dla bibine.
Passe moi la saccharine
Je surveille ma ligne.

Ou sont passés les autres 
sinquiéta arico
en faisant un soleil.
Ils ont tous disparus 
Chez Nini la goulue
Lui répondit bébert,
Et moi jy vais aussi
Là-bas cest plus marrant


----------



## aricosec (6 Mars 2003)

fi de barbarella qui voit nos rouges trognes
qu'elle se protege bien,avant qu'on ne la cogne
elle nous banalise,nous prend pour des ivrognes
elle va nous le payer si ont se met en rogne







a l'aide BEBERT ! villipendont la maraude
d'une simple chiquenaude
arrangeont lui son ratelier


----------



## tomtom (6 Mars 2003)

La grogne s'est dissipée
Les gens se r'mettent au travail
Je m'en va déjeuner*:
Tartines de saucisse à l'ail

Deux bons textes déjà
Sûr que ça va continuer
Je serai dans l'embarras
Quand je devrai trancher             _(ça va saigner)_

tomtom,qui n'a toujours pas disparu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_*j'ai traduis parce que chez nous à midi on dîne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## abba zaba (6 Mars 2003)

En principe, j'aurais dû remettre les résultats le vendredi, au lever du soleil, et j'étais bien décidé à jouer le jeu, tout auréolé de la récente gloriole que m'avait procuré le petit succès de mon texte sur la partie d'échec.

_*Et ta soeur,*_ me direz-vous, _*elle met de la saccharine dans son jambon-beurre?*_






Justement, ma soeur, que j'appellerai Valentine par simple goût du luxe et dans le but de préserver son anonymat, se trouve être tout à fait virtuelle. A l'inverse des raisons de ma disparition - raisons que l'on nommera x et y car vous conviendrez tous que le lieu et le moment sont mals choisis pour exposer en détail l'application au quotidien des théories concernant les distortions de l'espace-temps - qui sont en revanche bien concrètes.

En bref, je n'ai pas de soeur et j'ai vachement honte...


----------



## abba zaba (6 Mars 2003)

Mais bravo à Tomtom


----------



## barbarella (6 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * En principe, j'aurais dû remettre les résultats le vendredi, au lever du soleil, et j'étais bien décidé à jouer le jeu, tout auréolé de la récente gloriole que m'avait procuré le petit succès de mon texte sur la partie d'échec.

Et ta soeur, me direz-vous, elle met de la saccharine dans son jambon-beurre?





Justement, ma soeur, que j'appellerai Valentine par simple goût du luxe et dans le but de préserver son anonymat, se trouve être tout à fait virtuelle. A l'inverse des raisons de ma disparition - raisons que l'on nommera x et y car vous conviendrez tous que le lieu et le moment sont mals choisis pour exposer en détail l'application au quotidien des théories concernant les distortions de l'espace-temps - qui sont en revanche bien concrètes.

En bref, je n'ai pas de soeur et j'ai vachement honte...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pour la peine tu feras deux textes


----------



## abba zaba (7 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Pour la peine tu feras deux textes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]






 Ah non-non-non, ce ne serait pas du jeu. On ne met pas double dose de saccharine dans le café ! 

Le principe est simple : 
Imagine une éclipse totale du soleil ; Il est masqué par la lune. 
De l'index,  je désigne cette dernière au premier imbécile venu ; conséquence, il croit que le soleil a bel et bien disparu derrière mon doigt.
Imagine maintenant le genre de réflexions qui s'en suivent... 
_-  Non mais, pour qui il se prend celui-là, si il croit nous impressionner avec ses tours de passe-passe bidons, il se met le doigt dans l'oeil, c'est rien que d'la gloriole et d'abord le soleil donne de l'or intelligent, le soleil donne la même couleur aux gens, gentillement, et puis qu'est-c'ça peut lui foutre si moi je veux  mettre double dose de sucrettes dans mon café non mais des fois c'est vrai ça si j'ai envie en plus comme ça cet été j'aurai la super ligne à Argeles au fait tu fais quoi toi pour les vacances parce que j'tai pas dit mais avec Kévin on va dans un camp de nudistes si-si aahh wouaaaais trop cool qu'est-ce-que j'aime ça moi me retrouver "com-plè-te-ment / nue / au soleil" mais bon, c'est pas tout le monde qui aime remarque chacun voit midi à sa porte comme on dit hihihi quand j'ai raconté ça à Agnès elle était verte j'te dis pas t'imagine quelle coincée elle fait celle-là ah ben oui, tu m'étonnes... Tiens ?!  T'as vu ? Le soleil est revenu... 
Il a quand même fini par enlever son doigt l'autre con..._

Non, vraiment, très peu pour moi...


----------



## aricosec (7 Mars 2003)

n'en jette plus ZABA,on a compris tu as été pris dans un tourbillon de fumette,d'aprés ton texte d'ailleurs tu n'a pas tout rejeté,il te faut prendre l'air,un petit jogging dés potron minet te remetta les poumons en état,nous savons que la colombienne est pire que les champignons. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







sois en paix et va  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







et puis mettre ton retard sur le dos de ta soeur c'est pas chouette


----------



## tomtom (7 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> *
En bref, je n'ai pas de soeur et j'ai vachement honte...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Faut pas.
Moi non plus j'ai pas de soeur.
Et bien j'ai pas du tout honte


----------



## abba zaba (7 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * n'en jette plus ZABA,on a compris tu as été pris dans un tourbillon de fumette,d'aprés ton texte d'ailleurs tu n'a pas tout rejeté,il te faut prendre l'air,un petit jogging dés potron minet te remetta les poumons en état,nous savons que la colombienne est pire que les champignons. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






sois en paix et va
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]









Bon, alors en parlant de paix, et histoire que tomtom me disqualifie définitivement pour dopage, je vous en ressert un petit dernier pour la route, en vers ça va de soi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_La Femme est l'Avenir de Celui qui Prend son Pied_
--------------------------------------------------

C'est un sombre principe, 

partout sous le soleil,
en temps de paix, routine, 
-je cite là Desproges-
le militaire s'étiole. 
Est-ce par goût du jeu, 
par besoin de gloriole, 
manque de saccharine ?

Faire couler sang et trippes, 
Retrouver, (oh ! merveille)
l' ennemi disparu...

Avant le casse-pipe, 
s'il ne vient aux oreilles 
guerrières et masculines 
qu'il est d'autres enjeux, 

que dans sa grâce folle, 
d'un geste courageux, 
des portes des écoles,
aux bureaux des usines 
où guerre = oseille, 

la femme s'émancipe, 

et lui botte le cul...


----------



## abba zaba (7 Mars 2003)

promis, j'arrête


----------



## aricosec (7 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * promis, j'arrête  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

non ! non ! c'est parfait ,continue ton jogging,ça vient !


----------



## abba zaba (7 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 

non ! non ! c'est parfait ,continue ton jogging,ça vient ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










* 

[/QUOTE]

Je sais pas si ça vient, mais ça caille...


----------



## aricosec (7 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * 

Je sais pas si ça vient, mais ça caille...












* 

[/QUOTE]

là j'avoue qu'il n'y a pas d'antidote ,c'est grave, le jog ne suffira pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













a poil de ce temps là,m'est avis qu'il a autre chose que la fumette, désolé


----------



## aricosec (9 Mars 2003)




----------



## Luc G (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> *






* 

[/QUOTE]

Tiens, le Arico fait du yoga à cette heure-ci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À part ça, mon texte a disparu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je suis dans le thème, non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






En fait, grosse flemme et pleins de trucs à lire, il me reste 24 heures, on verra demain.


----------



## tomtom (10 Mars 2003)

hein? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



non, rien. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tiens, tant que je suis là je vais un peu le faire remonter.


----------



## Luc G (10 Mars 2003)

J'arrive, j'ai perdu du temps à l'église comme vous allez le voir.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Sans compter que je suis allé, comme d'hab, au carnaval de Limoux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

*Le sermon du curé de Drancy, sa sainteté AricoSec,
Par Alfond ce dadais.*

Mes bien chers frères, mes bien chères soeurs,
Je dois vous annoncer un grand malheur. 
Quand je les ai pas vus, je l'ai pas cru,
J'ai les boules, ils ont tous disparu.

Déjà que j'ai toujours dur le réveil,
ça a été comme un coup de soleil.
J'ai tourné de l'oeil, c'est malencontreux,
J'en ai les cotylédons douloureux

Alors, faut pas mollir, ça va sévir,
Dès demain, je veux les voir revenir.
J'en fais une question de principe,
Je veux que tous ici participent.

Et les petits malins, leur gloriole
Pour avoir laissé à sec mes fioles,
Foi de Arico, ils s'assoiront dessus,
De peur de prendre un coup de pied au cul

Vouloir me rouler dans la farine,
En sirotant au siphon mon muscat,
Et verser dans mes vieux fûts, les malfrats !
un cocktail kiravi-saccharine.

Mes bien chers frères, je suis foutu,
Mes fûts de vin de messe ont disparu.
Me laissez pas le gosier morfondu,
Retrouvez-moi vite mes bien chers fûts.


----------



## abba zaba (10 Mars 2003)

Aaaaaaaamen


----------



## Luc G (10 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> *





 Aaaaaaaamen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ça ce serait l'orthodoxie mais le Arico c'est de la graine d'hérétique : lui, il dit : "Amène !" (les fûts, ça va de soi)


----------



## tomtom (10 Mars 2003)

C'est l'heure de l'apéro.

C'est l'heure aussi des résultats.

Le choix à été très difficile entre le texte de aricosec et celui de barabarella.

Pourquoi c'est deux-là? Entends-je dire

Parce que par leur rythme, je les ai trouvés plus agréables à lire par rapport à ceux d'abba et de Luc G que je trouvait un peu plus "lourds".

J'ai aimé le coté décalé de arico, les personnages de barbarella.

Mais, ne devant choisir qu'un(e) seul(e) gagnant(e) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour des raisons que je tairais, car elles n'appartiennent qu'à moi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je déclare...






*barbarella* gagnante!!

Bravo!! _clap clap_

Vous pouvez embrasser le jury 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et *bravo* a tous pour votre travail !!


----------



## bebert (10 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * C'est l'heure de l'apéro.

Pourquoi c'est deux-là? 

* 

[/QUOTE]

On dit "ces", pas "c'est" !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Bravo Barbarella !


----------



## tomtom (10 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

On dit "ces", pas "c'est" !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














* 

[/QUOTE]

Jé jamé di queue jétè bon an ortograf. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ni an gramère


----------



## barbarella (10 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * C'est l'heure de l'apéro.

C'est l'heure aussi des résultats.

Le choix à été très difficile entre le texte de aricosec et celui de barabarella.

Pourquoi c'est deux-là? Entends-je dire

Parce que par leur rythme, je les ai trouvés plus agréables à lire par rapport à ceux d'abba et de Luc G que je trouvait un peu plus "lourds".

J'ai aimé le coté décalé de arico, les personnages de barbarella.

Mais, ne devant choisir qu'un(e) seul(e) gagnant(e) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Pour des raisons que je tairais, car elles n'appartiennent qu'à moi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je déclare...



barbarella gagnante!!

Bravo!! clap clap

Vous pouvez embrasser le jury 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et bravo a tous pour votre travail !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Cest à ce genre de détails que l'on reconnaît un homme de goût, cultivé, instruit.
En toute modestie j'aurais fait le même choix que toi


----------



## aricosec (10 Mars 2003)

a l'heure du bilan,nous futes refoulés
toi mon cher ZABA et toi frére LUCG
au fond d'mon seminaire,je pleure de depit
femme encore a gagné,femme nous a trahi

elle danse comme une folle,s'en fait une gloriole
elle ecarte les bras,se croit au nirvana
elle peut encore matin ,se payer notre fiole
et chanter ce refrain,je suis BARBARELLA

et tout ça a cause d'un juge indigne,partial et corruptible


----------



## Luc G (10 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Cest à ce genre de détails que l'on reconnaît un homme de goût, cultivé, instruit.
En toute modestie j'aurais fait le même choix que toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Il ne faut jamais trop s'attacher aux détails, barbarella  

Sinon, bravo et en route pour de nouvelles aventures. J'espères que le Arico ne va pas nous faire une face de carême jusqu'aux rameaux (déjà que son dinosaure  a une tête d'oeuf  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

PS. Pour TomTom : l'expression "votre travail" est peut-être un peu surfaite. On n'est pas là pour travailler, sinon du chapeau. Quoi, c'est ça que tu voulais dire


----------



## barbarella (11 Mars 2003)

A la demande générale voici le nouveau thème : (voir ci-dessus).

Les mots : troc, décideur, forum, annexe, baptême.

A rendre jeudi avant 20 heures, résultats vendredi à l'heure de la sieste.

Bon courage à tous


----------



## tomtom (11 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />PS. Pour TomTom : l'expression "votre travail" est peut-être un peu surfaite. On n'est pas là pour travailler, sinon du chapeau. Quoi, c'est ça que tu voulais dire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










[/QUOTE]

J'entendais par là:
_une uvre issue d'une démarche artistique spontanée pour l'un, recherchée et demandant un énergie considérable pour l'autre autre.
Certain traitant les sujets par-dessus la jambe, juste pour participer, d'autres cherchant à enfanter, si non dans la douleur, au moins dans la sueur, un texte qu'ils estiment pouvoir rivaliser avec les plus grandes oeuvres classiques._

Mais ça fait un peu long, c'est pour ça que j'ai mis "travail"


----------



## abba zaba (11 Mars 2003)

Bravo à la gagnante et au jury  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez Rico, au boulot, cette fois-ci, c'est pour toi...


----------



## bebert (11 Mars 2003)

Thème : une journée de travail

A la demande générale voici le nouveau thème : (voir ci-dessus).

Les mots : troc, décideur, forum, annexe, baptême.

10 mars 2003 matin
Forum des *décideurs*
Salle Aricosec de Berg-en-Brousse
Thème : quel avenir pour le *troc* ?
En *annexe* : plan daccès

10 mars 2003 après-midi
*Baptême* de saut en élastique tout nu
Pont Barbarella

10 mars 2003 soir
Burger Quizz sur le *forum* MacG
On sait pas quand ça commence et on sait pas quand cest fini


----------



## aricosec (11 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * Bravo à la gagnante et au jury  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez Rico, au boulot, cette fois-ci, c'est pour toi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

quel jury,nous avons bien vu que le * ci devant * BOMBOM à acceptez des bakchiss de la * citoyenne * TARTARELLA,des témoins se sont présentés,digne de foi

et nous voyons par contre ,mes compagnons d'infortune,se complaire dans l'extase devant la diablesse,meme BEBERT s'est rallié a la traitresse

bon ben alors....moi aussi .....bra...,heum ,eum







bravo BARBARELLA !


----------



## barbarella (11 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 

bravo BARBARELLA ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







* 

[/QUOTE]

Je te remercie du fond du coeur Arico, on sent tout de suite la sincérité de tes propos, je saurais m'en souvenir le moment venu


----------



## aricosec (11 Mars 2003)

*"a la gréve, a la gréve !" *

c'est ce que hurlait cet homme en rage
il avait longtemps vecu dans cette cage
qu'avait créé pour lui quelque grand DECIDEUR
qu'il avait accepté,et c'était son honneur

pour nourrir la famille,ce n'était plus le TROC
il fallait avant tout solide comme un roc
arracher de la mine des tonnes de charbon
avec pour seul joie,la fête des corons

mais il se rappelait quelques joies ephemeres
quand sa femme enfantait,enfin qu'il était pére
et même il priait dieu,il allait au BAPTEME
il remerciait les cieux,acceptait le careme

mais pour lui c'est fini,il n'aura plus de joie
on a clos la partie,il n'y a plus de foi
ce n'est plus un acteur,en somme il est ANNEXE
faisant fi de son coeur,on l'a mis a l'index

que peut on dire encore de ces hommes brillants
il y en a trés peu qui soit aussi vaillants
eux qui n'ont pas cherché quelque vain décorum
sont ici honorés enfin sur ce FORUM









petite pensé quang même pour mon tonton,ce grand TERRE NEUVA  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










il ont des papos ronds vive la bretagne !


----------



## aricosec (12 Mars 2003)

l'arico se noie dans la boisson au bar !
pourquoi ?


----------



## Luc G (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * l'arico se noie dans la boisson au bar !
pourquoi ?










* 

[/QUOTE]

Je sais pas pourquoi, mais effectivement, je le vois flageolet. 

(Je sais, c'est un peu facile, mais le mercredi c'est pas mon jour  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## aricosec (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Je sais pas pourquoi, mais effectivement, je le vois flageolet. 

(Je sais, c'est un peu facile, mais le mercredi c'est pas mon jour  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)   * 

[/QUOTE]

c'est pas ton jour,mais c'est le jour de personne,les délais de soeur BARBARELLA vous permettent de flageoler aussi.


----------



## barbarella (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 

c'est pas ton jour,mais c'est le jour de personne,les délais de soeur BARBARELLA vous permettent de flageoler aussi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















* 

[/QUOTE]

Les délais sont les délais, mais entre nous je peux te dire que j'ai bien aimé ton texte.

P.S.Je ne déteste pas les bons vins


----------



## aricosec (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Les délais sont les délais, mais entre nous je peux te dire que j'ai bien aimé ton texte.

P.S.Je ne déteste pas les bons vins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

* tu me prend pour un clown ? *


----------



## Luc G (13 Mars 2003)

Franchement, question délai, tu aides pas Barbarella, j'essaierai mais je promets rien : les lundi, mardi et souvent mercredi, ça ne m'était pas possible jusqu'ici (ça ira mieux dans 15 jours) et le jeudi, tu colles la limite à 20h : tu fous rien de la journée ou quoi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fais un effort, laisse-nous jusqu'à minuit.


----------



## barbarella (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Franchement, question délai, tu aides pas Barbarella, j'essaierai mais je promets rien : les lundi, mardi et souvent mercredi, ça ne m'était pas possible jusqu'ici (ça ira mieux dans 15 jours) et le jeudi, tu colles la limite à 20h : tu fous rien de la journée ou quoi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fais un effort, laisse-nous jusqu'à minuit.    * 

[/QUOTE]

accordé

Je m'étonne moi-même


----------



## Luc G (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

accordé

Je m'étonne moi-même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Il faut toujours garder la capacité de s'étonner  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## aricosec (13 Mars 2003)

reculez ,tergiversez,abandonnez,se degonfler.
mais inexorablement les heures s'ecoulent
et meme si vous avez la trouille
a un moment il faur poster


----------



## tomtom (13 Mars 2003)

Une journée de travail

Les mots : troc, décideur, forum, annexe, baptême.

Comme tous les matins, j'arrive de bonne heure
Ma mallette en cuire au bout de mon bras
Dedans j'ai déjà mon p'tit jambon beurre
Et la gazette des sports pour les résultats

Dix heure c'est le moment de prendre un café,
De la cigarette et de la pause pipi
Jean dans la cuisine nous fait admirer
Les photographies du *baptême* du petit

A onze heure et demi j'ai déjà fini
De joindre les *annexes* à tous les dossiers
j'aurai rien à faire cette après-midi
je tuerai le temps sur le *forum* Macgé

Au moment de le manger, j'en ai plus envie
Je *troc* mon sandwich contre une pizza
J'aurais préféré un plat de spaghetti
Oui, mais c'est pas de bol, il n'y en a pas

Juste avant la pause, vers quinze heures vingt-deux
Marcel Dubuisson, un des *décideurs*
Nous a annoncé, d'un air malicieux
Le licenciement du chef de secteur

A quatre heures et demie, j'ai déjà tout rangé
Je suis pressé de rentré, ce soir y'a du lapin
La semaine prochaine je suis en congé
Faut que j'en profite, je reprend le vingt.


----------



## krystof (13 Mars 2003)

Je peux essayer ?

Le réveil sonne, c'est déjà l'heure
Journée spéciale comme je les aime
Faut pas qu' j' le rate ce  *décideur* 
J' dois effacer tous ces problèmes

J'ai rendez-vous sous le soleil
Avec ce mec dans son  *annexe* 
J'ai mon dossier c'est une merveille
Je suis fin prêt et sans complexe

Ca y est il signe, j'ai mon affaire
Je lui refile mon CD-Rom
Pour le boulot y a plus d'galère
J'vais l'dire aux potes sur le  *forum* 

Ce soir je  *troc*  mon vieux costard
Contre un vieux jean et celle que j'aime
Ce soir c'est fête mais j'rentre pas tard
Demain, galère, j'ai un  *baptème* .


----------



## aricosec (13 Mars 2003)

ça tourne LUCG.


----------



## Luc G (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * ça tourne LUCG.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















* 

[/QUOTE]

Espèce de Galilée


----------



## barbarella (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Franchement, question délai, tu aides pas Barbarella, j'essaierai mais je promets rien : les lundi, mardi et souvent mercredi, ça ne m'était pas possible jusqu'ici (ça ira mieux dans 15 jours) et le jeudi, tu colles la limite à 20h : tu fous rien de la journée ou quoi ?

Fais un effort, laisse-nous jusqu'à minuit. * 

[/QUOTE]



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

accordé

Je m'étonne moi-même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ne pouvant commencer les corrections dès vingt heures ce soir, il me semble difficile d'annoncer les résultats demain à l'heure de la sieste (je n'ai pas que ça à faire) je repousse donc l'annonce du verdict à lundi 17 mars en cours d'après-midi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_à moins que...._


----------



## Luc G (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Ne pouvant commencer les corrections dès vingt heures ce soir, il me semble difficile d'annoncer les résultats demain à l'heure de la sieste (je n'ai pas que ça à faire) je repousse donc l'annonce du verdict à lundi 17 mars en cours d'après-midi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






à moins que.... * 

[/QUOTE]

Je sens que ça va ête de ma faute  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Si ça vous embête, tant pis, faites sans moi, mais je suis au boulot et pas question de musarder avec ma muse d'ici au moins 9h ce soir.

PS. Vous mettez vraiment plus de temps pour corriger que pour écrire ??


----------



## barbarella (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Je sens que ça va ête de ma faute  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Si ça vous embête, tant pis, faites sans moi, mais je suis au boulot et pas question de musarder avec ma muse d'ici au moins 9h ce soir.

PS. Vous mettez vraiment plus de temps pour corriger que pour écrire ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Relis mon post j'ai dis _à moins que_


----------



## aricosec (14 Mars 2003)

bof,au point ou on en ai,noel pour les resultats me va trés bien..


----------



## abba zaba (14 Mars 2003)

Arf, je pense devoir déclarer forfait pour ce tour  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (à moins que...), mais bon, ça fera une copie de moins à corriger


----------



## Luc G (14 Mars 2003)

Juste avant la cloche, mais fidèle au poste.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Le dur labeur du prosateur
------------------------------

"Et cet abruti de réveil qui sonne !
Ta gueule, je ne suis là pour personne !"
Éructait, tête enfouie sous la couette
Ce grand dadais de Julot le poète.

Pour potron-minet, c'était un peu tard
Vu qu'il était déjà midi un quart.
En suivant ses pantoufles, le Julot
Parvint fourbu vers deux heures au bistrot.

"Albert, un ricard, et surtout sans eau,
C'est pas baptême et il pleut déjà trop.
- Julot, mate donc un peu ton ardoise,
Y a embargo, quoique tu me dégoises."

"Albert, j'ai le gosier sec comme un roc,
Déjà, pour le traverser, ce ricard
Pensera courir le Paris-Dakar.
Arrangeons-nous, je te propose un troc."

"Julot, tu me fatigues avec tes pleurs.
J'obéis, c'est pas moi le décideur.
Fais ton prêche à la patronne, à l'annexe
- Albert, je vais te dire : tu me vexes !"

Et le Julot lentement crapahute
Vers le fond du jardin, vers la cahute
Où la patronne avec ces chats, son rhum,
Tous les jours que Dieu fait, tient son forum.

À l'heure où sortit, mais d'où ? la marquise,
Le Julot fait son aubade à l'Adèle
"Adèle, plus j'y pense et plus t'es belle, 
La couleur de tes boutons est exquise"

Et vers minuit, le Julot rentre las
Retrouver son gourbi, ses cancrelats.
"Pour gagner sa vie, que faut-il pas faire !
Quel travail de romain pour un Homère !  "


----------



## barbarella (14 Mars 2003)

Puisque tout le monde s'en fiche, les résultats seront annoncés dans la soirée. Préparez vos mouchoirs, il y a de la déception dans l'air.

A l'attention de Luc G, minuit ce n'est pas 00 H 01, ça passe pour cette fois, mais il faudra faire attention à l'avenir.

Sur ce, bonne journée à tous.


----------



## tomtom (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> Puisque tout le monde s'en fiche 

[/QUOTE]

Quelle idée


----------



## Luc G (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
A l'attention de Luc G, minuit ce n'est pas 00 H 01, ça passe pour cette fois, mais il faudra faire attention à l'avenir.
*

[/QUOTE]

Ben, c'est pas comme à la poste : c'est pas le cachet d'envoi qui fait foi ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ça doit être la faute à Zara qui a traîné pour afficher mon post  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je précise quand même qu'il n'y avait aucune volonté délibérée de ma part de poster à minuit pile : c'est juste que c'était prêt à ce moment-là. Je ne compte pas mes secondes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (d'ailleurs ma montre est encore à l'heure d'été  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## aricosec (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Puisque tout le monde s'en fiche, les résultats seront annoncés dans la soirée. Préparez vos mouchoirs, il y a de la déception dans l'air.

A l'attention de Luc G, minuit ce n'est pas 00 H 01, ça passe pour cette fois, mais il faudra faire attention à l'avenir.

Sur ce, bonne journée à tous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 



[/QUOTE]

tu vois bien trés cher et admirée PROFESSEUR,seul ton déférend et nezenmoins( non, non !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ) néanmoins admirateur est un rapide,même si les textes des autres postulants sont trés trés passables


----------



## aricosec (14 Mars 2003)

BEBERT a gagné


----------



## abba zaba (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

A l'attention de Luc G, minuit ce n'est pas 00 H 01, ça passe pour cette fois, mais il faudra faire attention à l'avenir.
* 

[/QUOTE]

Ouf ! tu as échappé de peu à la majoration de 10 %, Luc ...


----------



## barbarella (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bébert:</font><hr />*
10 mars 2003 matin 
Forum des décideurs 
Salle Aricosec de Berg-en-Brousse 
Thème : quel avenir pour le troc ?
En annexe : plan d?accès 

10 mars 2003 après-midi 
Baptême de saut en élastique tout nu 
Pont Barbarella 

10 mars 2003 soir 
Burger Quizz sur le forum MacG 
On sait pas quand ça commence et on sait pas quand c?est fini *

[/QUOTE]



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Aricosec:</font><hr />*
"a la gréve, a la gréve !" 
c'est ce que hurlait cet homme en rage 
il avait longtemps vecu dans cette cage 
qu'avait créé pour lui quelque grand DECIDEUR 
qu'il avait accepté,et c'était son honneur 

pour nourrir la famille,ce n'était plus le TROC 
il fallait avant tout solide comme un roc 
arracher de la mine des tonnes de charbon 
avec pour seul joie,la fête des corons 

mais il se rappelait quelques joies ephemeres 
quand sa femme enfantait,enfin qu'il était pére 
et même il priait dieu,il allait au BAPTEME 
il remerciait les cieux,acceptait le careme 

mais pour lui c'est fini,il n'aura plus de joie 
on a clos la partie,il n'y a plus de foi 
ce n'est plus un acteur,en somme il est ANNEXE 
faisant fi de son coeur,on l'a mis a l'index 

que peut on dire encore de ces hommes brillants 
il y en a trés peu qui soit aussi vaillants 
eux qui n'ont pas cherché quelque vain décorum 
sont ici honorés enfin sur ce FORUM *

[/QUOTE]

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr />* 

Comme tous les matins, j'arrive de bonne heure 
Ma mallette en cuire au bout de mon bras 
Dedans j'ai déjà mon p'tit jambon beurre 
Et la gazette des sports pour les résultats 

Dix heure c'est le moment de prendre un café, 
De la cigarette et de la pause pipi 
Jean dans la cuisine nous fait admirer 
Les photographies du baptême du petit 

A onze heure et demi j'ai déjà fini 
De joindre les annexes à tous les dossiers 
j'aurai rien à faire cette après-midi 
je tuerai le temps sur le forum Macgé 

Au moment de le manger, j'en ai plus envie 
Je troc mon sandwich contre une pizza 
J'aurais préféré un plat de spaghetti 
Oui, mais c'est pas de bol, il n'y en a pas 

Juste avant la pause, vers quinze heures vingt-deux 
Marcel Dubuisson, un des décideurs 
Nous a annoncé, d'un air malicieux 
Le licenciement du chef de secteur 

A quatre heures et demie, j'ai déjà tout rangé 
Je suis pressé de rentré, ce soir y'a du lapin 
La semaine prochaine je suis en congé 
Faut que j'en profite, je reprend le vingt. *

[/QUOTE]


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Krystof:</font><hr />*
Le réveil sonne, c'est déjà l'heure 
Journée spéciale comme je les aime 
Faut pas qu' j' le rate ce décideur 
J' dois effacer tous ces problèmes 

J'ai rendez-vous sous le soleil 
Avec ce mec dans son annexe 
J'ai mon dossier c'est une merveille 
Je suis fin prêt et sans complexe 

Ca y est il signe, j'ai mon affaire 
Je lui refile mon CD-Rom 
Pour le boulot y a plus d'galère 
J'vais l'dire aux potes sur le forum 

Ce soir je troc mon vieux costard 
Contre un vieux jean et celle que j'aime 
Ce soir c'est fête mais j'rentre pas tard 
Demain, galère, j'ai un baptème . *

[/QUOTE]

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />*
Le dur labeur du prosateur 
------------------------------ 

"Et cet abruti de réveil qui sonne ! 
Ta gueule, je ne suis là pour personne !" 
Éructait, tête enfouie sous la couette 
Ce grand dadais de Julot le poète. 

Pour potron-minet, c'était un peu tard 
Vu qu'il était déjà midi un quart. 
En suivant ses pantoufles, le Julot 
Parvint fourbu vers deux heures au bistrot. 

"Albert, un ricard, et surtout sans eau, 
C'est pas baptême et il pleut déjà trop. 
- Julot, mate donc un peu ton ardoise, 
Y a embargo, quoique tu me dégoises." 

"Albert, j'ai le gosier sec comme un roc, 
Déjà, pour le traverser, ce ricard 
Pensera courir le Paris-Dakar. 
Arrangeons-nous, je te propose un troc." 

"Julot, tu me fatigues avec tes pleurs. 
J'obéis, c'est pas moi le décideur. 
Fais ton prêche à la patronne, à l'annexe 
- Albert, je vais te dire : tu me vexes !" 

Et le Julot lentement crapahute 
Vers le fond du jardin, vers la cahute 
Où la patronne avec ces chats, son rhum, 
Tous les jours que Dieu fait, tient son forum. 

À l'heure où sortit, mais d'où ? la marquise, 
Le Julot fait son aubade à l'Adèle 
"Adèle, plus j'y pense et plus t'es belle, 
La couleur de tes boutons est exquise" 

Et vers minuit, le Julot rentre las 
Retrouver son gourbi, ses cancrelats. 
"Pour gagner sa vie, que faut-il pas faire ! 
Quel travail de romain pour un Homère !  " *

[/QUOTE]

Avec par ordre d'apparition :

Bébert, contre toute attente, et qui nous a réservé une agréable surprise,
Aricosec, notre vénéré et estimé Président,
Tomtom, dont le talent ne fait que se confirmer de texte en texte,
Krystof, notre nouvelle recrue, qui semble bien prometteuse,
Luc G, dont il n?est plus nécessaire de vanter les qualités épistolaires.

Rendez-vous ce soir, pour les résultats.


----------



## aricosec (14 Mars 2003)

ronnnrr ! .....ronnffl....roonnffll .....


----------



## Luc G (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Avec par ordre d'apparition :

Bébert, contre toute attente, et qui nous a réservé une agréable surprise,
Aricosec, notre vénéré et estimé Président,
Tomtom, dont le talent ne fait que se confirmer de texte en texte,
Krystof, notre nouvelle recrue, qui semble bien prometteuse,
Luc G, dont il n?est plus nécessaire de vanter les qualités épistolaires.

Rendez-vous ce soir, pour les résultats.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]

Barbarella, tu aurais pu laisser les textes "en l'état".
Je me fatigue à taper des &lt;retour&gt; supplémentaires pour aérer mes mots (qui en ont bien besoin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et tu colles tout ça comme si c'était un wagon de métro aux heures de pointe.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est encore une manie de parisien(ne), ça ? Peur de manquer d'espace ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu voudrais pas qu'on coupe les silences de Thelonius Monk jouant avec Miles Davis, quand même !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, ça va pour cette fois


----------



## barbarella (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Barbarella, tu aurais pu laisser les textes "en l'état".
Je me fatigue à taper des &lt;retour&gt; supplémentaires pour aérer mes mots (qui en ont bien besoin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et tu colles tout ça comme si c'était un wagon de métro aux heures de pointe.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est encore une manie de parisien(ne), ça ? Peur de manquer d'espace ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu voudrais pas qu'on coupe les silences de Thelonius Monk jouant avec Miles Davis, quand même !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, ça va pour cette fois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










* 

[/QUOTE]

Voilà, on se donne un mal de chien, pour soigner la présentation, (tu sais ce que ça représente cinq textes à taper, c'est du boulot quand même). 

Maintenant, et si ceci peut t'agréer je supprime le tien, ce n'est rien à faire j'ai juste à éditer. 

De plus je ne suis pas sûre que bébert, Arico, tomtom et Krystof soient très flattés que tu compares leurs proses à des wagons, aux heures de pointes qui plus est, cette histoire sent le roussi pour ne pas dire autre chose.

Salutations distinguées.


----------



## Luc G (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Voilà, on se donne un mal de chien, pour soigner la présentation, (tu sais ce que ça représente cinq textes à taper, c'est du boulot quand même). 
* 

[/QUOTE]












 Tu vas pas me dire que t'as tout retapé quand même ????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Copier-coller, ça te dit quelque chose ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je ne compare pas la prose de Arico ou des autres à un wagon de métro : ils l'ont pondu en une strophe, tu n'as donc rien "compressé". Je prêchais pour le respect des zauteurs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (pas des Arico sauteurs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Bien qu'on n'en soit pas (c'est le moins qu'on puisse dire) au même niveau, imagine "un coup de dés" de Mallarmé sardiné comme ça, le pauvre Stéphane en a la moustache qui tombe (mais non, je ne pensais pas à 'tanplan  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Et puis, c'était juste une critique "constructive", je demande platement pardon si je t'ai vexée


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 













 Tu vas pas me dire que t'as tout retapé quand même ????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Copier-coller, ça te dit quelque chose ?    * 

[/QUOTE]

Ouhlala !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vas y doucement LucG ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 AIM C'est déjà tout nouveau pour notre chère Barbarella alors pomme-C, pomme-V..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Bon sinon pour dire que je n'ai pas eu le temps de proser messieurs dames.
Le prochain peut-être ?


----------



## barbarella (15 Mars 2003)

Bon, bon, bon, on va pas chipoter, Finn_Atlas est excusé mais que ça ne se reproduise pas.

Les résultats seront publiés officiellement ce soir à 19 heures.

P.S. Arico, pourrais-tu arrêter de te balancer ça me donne le mal de mer


----------



## abba zaba (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *

Arico, pourrais-tu arrêter de te balancer ça me donne le mal de mer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Attention, tu vas vomir sur ta robe, Cendrillon...


----------



## barbarella (15 Mars 2003)

Cendrillon ne vomit pas en public, sa délicatesse, sa discrétion, sa retenue et sa dignité lui interdisent ce genre de comportement.


----------



## aricosec (15 Mars 2003)

alors ! tu va le cracher ton verdict !


----------



## barbarella (15 Mars 2003)

Le choix a été un dilemme cornélien. 

Cest avec un pincement au cur quil me faut maintenant me résoudre à prononcer ces mots qui vont ravir un heureux élu et plonger dans le désarroi le plus complet ceux qui nont pas été retenus.

Jai beaucoup aimé le texte bébert, bref et concis.
Celui de Arico a été un enchantement renouvelé.
Tomtom comme à son habitude a ravi, mes yeux émerveillés.
Krystof, nouveau venu parmi nous ma révélé de nouvelles joies littéraires.
Luc G avec sa prose na fait que confirmer le plaisir que jai à le lire. 

Mais je tiens à être brève, cest pas tout ça me direz vous, cest qui qua gagné ? Alors je répond tout de go : « Jy viens. »

Cependant avant de prononcer le verdict final, celui qui mettra lun de vous en état de grâce, je tiens à féliciter personnellement chacun dentre vous, à vous remercier de tous ces bons moments. 

Deux minutes, le téléphone sonne


Eh bien voilà sans autres forme de procès je déclare, Kristof, gagnant de cette épreuve.

Si quelquun a des questions ou des remarques désagréables quil sabstienne.

Merci de votre attention.


----------



## krystof (15 Mars 2003)

Bah pour une première alors, j'en suis tout r'tourné. Si on m'avais dit ça.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Merci bien au jury d'avoir prêté attention à ces quelques mots


----------



## barbarella (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> *





Bah pour une première alors, j'en suis tout r'tourné. Si on m'avais dit ça.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Merci bien au jury d'avoir prêté attention à ces quelques mots  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

En ces lieux la modestie n'est pas de mise, reçoit ce gratifiant honneur avec l'accueil qu'il mérite, c'est à dire fierté et fanfaronnade.
C'est pas tous les jours qu'on peut se faire mousser


----------



## bebert (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> *





Bah pour une première alors, j'en suis tout r'tourné. Si on m'avais dit ça.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Merci bien au jury d'avoir prêté attention à ces quelques mots  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ça suffit ! Choisis 5 mot, 1 thème, une date, et basta !


----------



## krystof (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

En ces lieux la modestie n'est pas de mise, reçoit ce gratifiant honneur avec l'accueil qu'il mérite, c'est à dire fierté et fanfaronnade.
C'est pas tous les jours qu'on peut se faire mousser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Justement, j'ai pas l'habitude de me faire mousser. Alors je perds un peu mes moyens pour fanfaronner. Voyons voir, je cherche un peu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...... j'étais sûr de gagner


----------



## krystof (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Ça suffit ! Choisis 5 mot, 1 thème, une date, et basta !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Déjà  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon, bah alors, allons-y.

Thème : le blues
Mots : coton, diable, guitare, rendez-vous, espoir.

Après, faut m'expliquer, je sais pas trop ce que vous attendez de moi


----------



## barbarella (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Justement, j'ai pas l'habitude de me faire mousser. Alors je perds un peu mes moyens pour fanfaronner. Voyons voir, je cherche un peu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...... j'étais sûr de gagner  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pourtant c'est pas le burgerquizz, ici les adversaires sont au top


----------



## krystof (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Pourtant c'est pas le burgerquizz, ici les adversaires sont au top  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est bien pour ça que je suis étonné du résultat


----------



## Luc G (15 Mars 2003)

Bravo Krystof, te voilà en bonne compagnie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







À part le Bebert qui nous fait une crise de jalousie. Que se passe-t-il, Bebert, la neige n'est pas bonne ? t'as le blues ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Krystof:</font><hr />Justement, j'ai pas l'habitude de me faire mousser. Alors je perds un peu mes moyens pour fanfaronner. Voyons voir, je cherche un peu   ...... j'étais sûr de gagner   

[/QUOTE] 

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
Pourtant c'est pas le burgerquizz, ici les adversaires sont au top  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

M'est avis que c'est encore un coup de la mayo tout çà !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bravo Krystof. Ce thème et ces mots m'ont l'air bien simple, mais je crois qu'il ne faut pas s'y fier. Allez, je m'en vais vous pondre çà d'ici dimanche. 
Au fait on a jusqu'à quand sieur Krystof ?


----------



## tomtom (15 Mars 2003)

Bravo Krystof, pour une première participation, c'est une réusite.

Bon, ben.... voilà, c'est marrant, on dirais qu'il manque quelque chose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est aricosec, il a oublié de dénoncer la conspiration.


----------



## Luc G (15 Mars 2003)

)<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * Bon, ben.... voilà, c'est marrant, on dirais qu'il manque quelque chose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est aricosec, il a oublié de dénoncer la conspiration. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Il est encore à table  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il n'en sera que plus virulent après, surtout s'il a la digestion difficile ou si le vin avait un goût de bouchon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Reste l'espoir (ou le regret) que le repas l'ait endormi.


----------



## barbarella (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * Bravo Krystof, pour une première participation, c'est une réusite.

Bon, ben.... voilà, c'est marrant, on dirais qu'il manque quelque chose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est aricosec, il a oublié de dénoncer la conspiration. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est à force de se balancer, il se sent pas bien


----------



## barbarella (15 Mars 2003)

Thème : le blues
Mots : coton, diable, guitare, rendez-vous, espoir.

Ce soir-là, javais le blues, assise dans mon fauteuil, je regardais la nuit tomber alors que la ville sempailletait de mille lumières joyeuses.

De la rue montait une rumeur sourde qui me rappelait que dehors des gens, dautres gens, vivaient. 

Le soleil continuait sa course vers le néant, bientôt il allait disparaître, pour faire place aux feux de la ville.

Je me décidais enfin à mextirper de mon fauteuil, calmement je me dirigeais vers le placard où Johnny avait lhabitude de ranger sa bouteille de whisky, je sentais bien que ce soir, jéprouverais du réconfort à en boire quelques gorgées.

Javais beau me répéter, ce nest un coup de cafard, je ne cessais de plonger dans cette espèce de désespoir que ne connaissent que les amoures déçues.

Avant de partir, au diable sans doute, Johnny mavait promis un dernier rendez-vous, il mavait dit quil y tenait beaucoup, que ce serait notre dernier souvenir ensemble.

Je me rasseyais dans ce foutu fauteuil, et avalais une gorgée de whisky.
Je fermais les yeux et repensais à tous ces moments de bonheur. Sur le mur les ombres dessinaient des formes étranges et terrifiantes, jétais dans du coton, et avais du mal à distinguer le morceau que le voisin du premier grattait sur sa guitare.

Je sentais la torpeur menvahir, cest ça me dis-je intérieurement,endors toi, cest ton seul espoir de répit.

Une fois endormie jai rêvé de lhomme idéal, qui serait :
ami,
compagnon,
amant,
cuisinier,
charpentier,
plombier,
mécanicien
éléctricien,
décorateur,
audacieux,
bon père,
sympathique,
athlétique,
dynamique,
instruit,
doux
attentionné,
calme,
galant,
intelligent,
drôle,
créatif,
tendre,
fort,
compréhensif,
tolérant,
prudent,
ambitieux,
capable,
courageux,
déterminé,
fiable,
respectueux,
passionné,
là le réveil a sonné, mappelant vers une nouvelle journée qui me ferait oublier mon coup de blues de la veille.


----------



## aricosec (15 Mars 2003)

oh non les amis,je ne dormais pas,je n'ai rien bu,a peine un petit clos vougeot,derriere quelques suze cassis,la poire williams glacé clotureras frugalement mes libations  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









surtout quand on voit c'qu'on voit
BARBARELLA se  depecher de faire son devoir pour courrir se refugier auprés du nouveau prof.
et KRISTOF qui  se la péte de joie,bebert toujours aussi concis dans ses phrases,ne manque pas de verve pour conspuer le pauvre monde.

bon c'est tout pour ce soir


----------



## krystof (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 
Au fait on a jusqu'à quand sieur Krystof ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

Alors disons jusqu'à dimanche, minuit, le cachet du post faisant foi.


----------



## barbarella (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Alors disons jusqu'à dimanche, minuit, le cachet du post faisant foi.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]












 si le pépé Arico ne demande pas un délai de grâce je m'appelle plus barbarella


----------



## krystof (15 Mars 2003)

C'est mon dernier mot  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le blues n'attend pas


----------



## krystof (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Ce thème et ces mots m'ont l'air bien simple, mais je crois qu'il ne faut pas s'y fier. * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est justement parce que ça paraît simple que j'attends de vous de me surprendre


----------



## aricosec (15 Mars 2003)

"du bluses,du bluses du bluses"
ce cher jonasz en a au coeur
et le bluses mad in toulouse
de nougaro est un bonheur

j'ai toujours adoré le jazz
ça me met les jambes en COTON
et si d'autres musiques me rasent
ce n'est pas celle de souchon

mais comment font ces DIABLES d'hommes
qui nous ravissent tant la vie
serait ce du génie en sommes
et faut il qu'ont les remercient

quelquefois au son des GUITARES
de platas ou des fréres gypsis
il faut dire c'est assez bizarre
il me semble perdre l'esprit

j'ai toujours au coeur l'ESPOIR
de rencontrez toutes mes idoles
oui tout ceux que j'ai en mémoire
et nimber d'or auréoles

et meme si ce RENDEZ VOUS
ne viendra qu'aprés mon trépas
brel,ferré,brassens,c'est fou
chanteront seulement pour moi

et voila !


----------



## barbarella (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 



Après, faut m'expliquer, je sais pas trop ce que vous attendez de moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Effectivement, une petite explication simpose.

Au fur et à mesure que les candidats rendent leur texte, tu sors la brosse à reluire et le cirage, nhésite pas on aime tous ça, avec Arico tu peux aller jusquà la flagornerie, il adore. Et comme on prend tous, ces compliments au premier degré nous sommes béats pour la fin de la journée.
Mais surtout pas de truc du style : bébert, ton texte est nul à c###r, tu te fous de nous ou quoi. Non, non pas de ça, il faut positiver.

En cas de problème, tu peux te procurer « La diplomatie pour les nuls » chez Surcouf, deux euros le kilo. Sil ny a pas de Surcouf dans ta ville évite quand même la F..C, surtout si tu tavises dacheter en même temps « Le Mac pour les nuls », tu texposerais à quelques plaisanteries désagréables émanant dun personnel ayant un Penchant Clair pour, euh pour, enfin tu comprends.

Une fois tous les textes rendus, tu choisis le meilleur (tu vois ce que je veux dire) tu fais un discours et c'est tout.


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

je peux ?


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

merci


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

Putain! c'est pas vrai,
i'm'énerve le type à coté
avec son espèce d'walkman
_dziiiing dziiiing dziiiing dziiing_

Je voyage en première
pour avoir la paix
et j'tombe sur ce gus
_dziiiing dziiiing dziiiing dziiing_

jamais entendu jouer
de la guitare de cette façon
l'est aveugle, c'est pas possible
i'voit pas ses cordes.

un rendez-vous d'dernière minute
à Nice !
pas coton pour l'avion
_i'm a poor boy a long way from home_

Qu'est-ce qui chante ?
ouais ben, quand on est pauvre
on reste chez soi,
ou on voyage en seconde

j'ai du prendre le train
j'avais l'espoir d'une place isolée
au lieu de ça ce mec avec c'te musique
_...Hellhound are on my trail_

quoi?
ben i't'rattrappent, i't'bouffent
on a la paix
_dziiiing dziiiing dziiiing dziiing_

_the devil got my woman_
si au lieu d'piquer ta femme
c'est ta mère qu'le diable avait pris
on aurait la paix

_dziiiing dziiiing dziiiing dziiing_
_my black mama...;_
hé! hé!, m'étonne pas...
_dziiiing dziiiing dziiiing dziiing_

j'vais essayer piquer un roupillon
_home sweet home Chicago_
pfff. j'suis sûr qu'i'pleut à Nice
f'sait si beau à Dunkerque.

J'ai l'cafard, moi


----------



## krystof (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Une fois tous les textes rendus, tu choisis le meilleur (tu vois ce que je veux dire) tu fais un discours et c'est tout.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Non, je vois pas où tu veux en venir. Tu peux développer


----------



## barbarella (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Non, je vois pas où tu veux en venir. Tu peux développer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est pas moi qu'a écrit ça


----------



## aricosec (16 Mars 2003)

avec   RV  le dernier arrivé,ça etoffe le cheptel
bientot nous aurons la nouvelle equipe

* " les douze salopards " *

un commando qui a fait parler de lui en son temps sur MACG

voyer le ROMAN dans les archives  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







pour info


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * avec   RV  le dernier arrivé,ça etoffe le cheptel
bientot nous aurons la nouvelle equipe
* 

[/QUOTE]
eh on parle de moi


----------



## aricosec (16 Mars 2003)

c'est bientot l'heure,la la la la lére !


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 
c'est bientot l'heure,la la la la lére !




* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est pas minuit ?

on attend qui ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Mars 2003)

Thème : le blues
Mots : coton, diable, guitare, rendez-vous, espoir.

*A l'époque* 

Il venait juste de passer la porte du bar "Au rendez-vous du blues", et s'était assis à une table près de l'entrée. Au fond, dans une semie pénombre le musicien, un type habillé de vieux blue jeans usés, frappait ses cordes de guitare.

"Abraham", qu'il s'appelait, se dit-il. Un ancien collègue de travail. "Travail" ! C'etait pas du travail à l'époque. C'était de l'esclavage, oui !
Les réminiscence de cette époque maudite s'étaient installées à nouveau dans son esprit. Non pas qu'il les avait oubliées. Non ! Mais les sentiments liés à ces souvenirs étaient plus forts aujourd'hui. En ce moment. A la vue de ce vieux camarade.

Il tira une longue bouffée de sa pipe. A l'époque, _on_ les faisaient travailler dans les champs de coton. Du lever du soleil, jusqu'au coucher. Soleil, pluies, vents. Peu importait. Un travail harrassant.

A l'époque, ils chantaient tous ensemble pour se donner du courage. "les works-songs". Du courage ? Pas sur. Plutôt un moyen pour ne pas sombrer. Une façon de résister plutot. Se donner un sentiment d'unicité.

"Que le diable emporte ces maudits fils de chien !" La colère montait en lui. Toute une vie gachée par eux. Par leur maudits préjugés. "On était des animaux pour eux !"

Heureusement aujourd'hui, tout était fini. Il n'était pas venu pour celà d'ailleurs. Non pas dans le but de ressasser ces vieilles rancunes. Mais dans l'espoir que ce vieil homme, Abraham, le reconnaisse. Lui, un simple chanteur de blues aujourd'hui.


----------



## krystof (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

c'est pas minuit ?

on attend qui ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Si, c'est minuit.
A votre bon coeur m'sieurs dames. Il reste de la place


----------



## barbarella (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

 Il reste de la place  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pour les compliments


----------



## krystof (17 Mars 2003)

On ferme dans 5 heures  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Pour le blues, on se dépêche.


----------



## Luc G (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * On ferme dans 5 heures  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Pour le blues, on se dépêche.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Se dépêcher pour le blues,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on plaisante, j'espère !
D'ici qu'on prétende qu'il faut le faire en 2 temps 3 mouvement !


----------



## tomtom (17 Mars 2003)

Thème : le blues
Mots : coton, diable, guitare, rendez-vous, espoir.


J'aime pas trop la musique, sauf si c'est Obispo,
Ou bien une valeur sûre qui passe sur NRJ
J'veux pouvoir acheter leurs CD's dans les stations Esso
Et les voir en concert quand il passent à Bercy

Mais là, j'reste comme un con, planté devant ce gars
Il est assis dos au mur à même le trottoir
Je suis hypnotisé par le jeux de ses doigts
Qui joue un blues terrible sur une vieille guitare

Il se met à chanter ses peines et ses espoirs
Ses yeux fermés sont tournés vers le ciel
Et moi, pauvre diable, dans mon joli costard
On dirait que j'attend qu'arrive le dégel

Ma chemise de coton se colle dans mon dos
Mes mains sont moites et j'ai la bouche sèche
J'avais rendez-vous avec jeanne, je crois que c'est à l'eau
J'avais prévu pourtant un week-end en Ardèche

Alors c'est ça le blues, j'aurais jamais pensé
Apprécier autre chose que les si jolies phrases
Des chansons de Goldman, Bruel ou Alizée
Manquerais plus maintenant que je me mette au jazz


----------



## barbarella (17 Mars 2003)

Je suis épatée


----------



## tomtom (17 Mars 2003)

Je suis étonné


----------



## barbarella (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * Je suis étonné 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je suis épatée que personne n'ai râlé, c'est là qu'on reconnaît les chefs


----------



## Luc G (17 Mars 2003)

Thème : le blues 
Mots : coton, diable, guitare, rendez-vous, espoir.

Le blues à ras-de-terre
-------------------------- 

Vu que j'avais bu deux-trois litrons.
J'avais la tête dans le coton,
Je me suis emmêlé les arpions.

Pas de bol, j'ai glissé sur la bouse.
Le nez éclaté sur la pelouse,
J'ai le blues, le blues, le blues

Y a pas à dire, y a plus d'espoir,
J'ai plein de bleus, je broie du noir
Elle m'a même pas dit "au revoir".

Mais qu'ai-je donc fait à ma Julie
Pour qu'elle m'injurie ainsi ?
C'est-y pour ce que je lui ai pas dit ?

Va falloir qu'on me recouse
Il me reste plus un pet de flouze
J'ai le blues, le blues, le blues

Je voyais la vie en rose, j'avoue :
Elle avait dit oui au rendez-vous,
Tout baignait, je rêvais debout 

Allongé près de la mare,
Maintenant, j'ai l'air d'une tare,
Il me reste plus que ma guitare,

Où diable ai-je donc atterri ?
Il ne me reste plus à cette heure-ci
qu'à jouer le reste de la nuit.

J'ai le blues, le blues, le blues.
Every day, I have the blues,
Le blues, le blues, le blues.


----------



## aricosec (17 Mars 2003)

la ,mes chers tous,j'en suis baba,c'est de plus en plus génial,mais ou puisez vous tout ce talent,quand je pense que la lecture de vos oeuvres est gratuite,je vais d'ailleurs voir avec ALEM notre vénéré modero,s'il n'y aurait pas moyen de mettre un tronc a l'entrée de ces pages,avec un mot de passe a retirer au guichet de MACG,ça pourrait payer nos boutanches.

mais je déconne , ça va pas être possible hein ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







pourtant c'est une bonne idée


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Mars 2003)

Ayé c'est minuit passé !
Il est trop tard pour proser !
Krystof doit décider 
Qui parmi nous a gagné
le droit de nous faire à nouveau plancher !


----------



## krystof (17 Mars 2003)

Bravo à tous, je n'en attendais pas moins de vous.
Résultat dans la soirée.
En attendant, pour ceux qui veulent influencer ma décision, je rappelle que j'accepte les paiements par chèque (libellé à l'ordre de Krystof), et carte bancaire.


----------



## barbarella (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 
Résultat dans la soirée.



* 

[/QUOTE]

A quelle heure ?

Cadeau


----------



## krystof (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

A quelle heure ?
* 

[/QUOTE]

Vers 19/20 heures. Suivant mon humeur.
Il faut dire aussi que vous ne facilitez pas ma tache. Vos oeuvres sont difficiles à départager


----------



## barbarella (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

 Vos oeuvres sont difficiles à départager  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

J'avais oublié ça :


----------



## krystof (17 Mars 2003)

Barbarella, je trouve ton texte très intéressant


----------



## Luc G (17 Mars 2003)

Te tracasse pas, tu vas bientôt avoir des propositions carrément malhonnêtes (des escroqueries, en plus, je te préviens  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) de la part d'AricoSec, bien sûr ; de Barbarella, n'en parlons pas (pour l'heure, elle fait la sucrée sans avoir l'air d'y toucher, mais c'est pour mieux t'appâter.

Pour les autres, à part RV qui bénéficie, pour pas longtemps  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, de la présomption d'innocence, ce sera pas mieux.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quant à moi, tu peux te brosser pour les chèques ! Je ne tente de corrompre les jurys qu'au baratin : paroles, paroles, paroles.


----------



## krystof (17 Mars 2003)

N'empêche, la guitare, elle est quand même jolie


----------



## barbarella (17 Mars 2003)

Et pour ton petit café :


----------



## krystof (17 Mars 2003)

Je peux avoir du sucre s'il te plaît ?


----------



## aricosec (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Barbarella, je trouve ton texte très intéressant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

_ " et voila ,ça devait arriver,c'est maintenant l'agression caractérisé de la perfide BARBARELLA,que ne fairait elle pas pour gagner,un flot de cadeau,mais j'ai vu autre chose " _





une photo compromettante !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















pauvre KRYSTOF !


----------



## krystof (17 Mars 2003)

N'empêche, la guitare, elle est quand même jolie


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

moi je n'ai rien à offrir,
sauf peut-être un petit indice pour la prochaine énigme


----------



## barbarella (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Je peux avoir du sucre s'il te plaît ?  * 

[/QUOTE]









blanc ou roux


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

t'as oublié poudre ou morceau


----------



## krystof (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 









blanc ou roux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Roux, s'il te plaît, et concassé, pas en morceaux.


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Roux, s'il te plaît, et concassé, pas en morceaux. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
tu vois, je l'avais dit


----------



## barbarella (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 

 " et voila ,ça devait arriver,c'est maintenant l'agression caractérisé de la perfide BARBARELLA,que ne fairait elle pas pour gagner,un flot de cadeau,mais j'ai vu autre chose " 





une photo compromettante !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















pauvre KRYSTOF !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]






 Cette photo est un montage, Arico est prêt à tout pour discréditer l'adversaire, c'est ignominieux


----------



## barbarella (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Roux, s'il te plaît, et concassé, pas en morceaux. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Faut peut-être que je le remue aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il y a des limites


----------



## melaure (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 






 Cette photo est un montage, Arico es prêt à tout pour discréditer l'adversaire, c'est ignominieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Ils sont moches vos Shadoks !


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Faut peut-être que je le    temue  aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il y a des limites  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

là faut appeler Lacan


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

oh elle a édité le message entre temps


----------



## barbarella (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

là faut appeller Lacan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Non, j'ai édité


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

moi aussi


----------



## Luc G (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 






 Cette photo est un montage, Arico es prêt à tout pour discréditer l'adversaire, c'est ignominieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

mais tellement crédible


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

il n'a rien dit sur moi

mon cadeau ne lui a pas plu ?


----------



## Luc G (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
là faut appeller Lacan    * 

[/QUOTE]


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
Non, j'ai édité  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Quoi, Barbarella édite Lacan ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le séminaire sur la lettre volée, je suppose


----------



## Luc G (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * il n'a rien dit sur moi

mon cadeau ne lui a pas plu ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














* 

[/QUOTE]

A partire de dorénavant et jusqu'à tard, c'est la présomption de culpabilité qui s'applique désormais.


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Quoi, Barbarella édite Lacan ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le séminaire sur la lettre volée, je suppose  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
y des chances

au fait t'as vu Lol c'est temps ci ?


----------



## Luc G (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
y des chances

au fait t'as vu Lol c'est temps ci ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Alors là, j'y suis pas du tout.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Faut dire, c'est lundi


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Alors là, j'y suis pas du tout.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Faut dire, c'est lundi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

bon si c'est lundi, t'es excusé.


----------



## aricosec (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * il n'a rien dit sur moi

mon cadeau ne lui a pas plu ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














* 

[/QUOTE]

si c'est de ton cadeau a KRYSTOF qui est en cause,je regrette de te dire que tu ne fait pas le poids,BARBARELLA a mis la barre trop haute,tu pense bien,du sexe,du sexe,rien que du sexe,le prof n'a pu resister,il lui faut maintenant recuperer,m'est avis que les résultats seront encore truqués,enfin ,subissont stoiquement cette  infamie


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 

si c'est de ton cadeau a KRYSTOF qui est en cause,je regrette de te dire que tu ne fait pas le poids,BARBARELLA a mis la barre trop haute,tu pense bien,du sexe,du sexe,rien que du sexe,le prof n'a pu resister,il lui faut maintenant recuperer,m'est avis que les résultats seront encore truqués,enfin ,subissont stoiquement cette  infamie

















* 

[/QUOTE]

je vois le genre c'est la tête *ou* les jambes


----------



## barbarella (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 

 tu me prend pour un clown ? 






* 

[/QUOTE]

oui


----------



## barbarella (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

je vois le genre c'est la tête ou les jambes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

L'un n'empêche pas l'autre


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

L'un n'empêche pas l'autre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

je ne faisait que résumer


----------



## krystof (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * il n'a rien dit sur moi

mon cadeau ne lui a pas plu ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais si, mais si. Je suis très touché  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il me reste de la place pour stocker. M'sieurs dames, à vot' bon coeur.


----------



## bebert (18 Mars 2003)

Je demande un délai !


----------



## Luc G (18 Mars 2003)

Le Krystof Bush, il a dit au Bebert Chirac : "ton délai, tu peux te le carrer où tu veux !"

On est bien peu de choses


----------



## krystof (18 Mars 2003)

De toute façon, mon choix est fait. Je ne reviendrai pas sur ma décision.


----------



## barbarella (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * De toute façon, mon choix est fait. Je ne reviendrai pas sur ma décision.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Assied toi et prend un verre :


----------



## aricosec (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Le Krystof Bush, il a dit au Bebert Chirac : "ton délai, tu peux te le carrer où tu veux !"

On est bien peu de choses  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

le delai '' etant raccourci avec bonheur " BEBERT n'a meme pas eu le temps de lire le scrypte de la redac,alors bien sur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













enfin il garde ses chances pour la prochaine


----------



## bebert (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 
le delai '' etant raccourci avec bonheur " BEBERT n'a meme pas eu le temps de lire le scrypte de la redac,alors bien sur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












enfin il garde ses chances pour la prochaine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]

Non mais j'ai lu ton nom sur une crypte, arf !


----------



## Luc G (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Non mais j'ai lu ton nom sur une crypte, arf !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

T'est sûr que c'était pas plutôt une cave ?


----------



## krystof (18 Mars 2003)

Bon, une petite Guinness, et j'envoie la sauce. A tout de suite


----------



## krystof (18 Mars 2003)

Bon, une deuxième Guinness et je balance tout


----------



## krystof (18 Mars 2003)

Bon, une troisième Guinness et...hipss....


----------



## krystof (18 Mars 2003)

Garçon...une quatriè...hips...me...


----------



## barbarella (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Garçon...une quatriè...hips...me... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Quatre guiness en trois quart d'heure je doute de la fiabilité du verdict


----------



## krystof (18 Mars 2003)

Barbarella : Johnny n'était pas fait pour toi, mais je suis sûr que tu trouveras bientôt l'homme idéal.

Aricosec : Brel, Ferré et Brassens, t'attendent sûrement au "Bistrot des Copains". Tu nous raconteras.

RV : Il ne pleut pas à Nice. Il y fait aussi beau qu'à Dunkerque, et tu seras toujours le bienvenue sur la Côte d?Azur.

Finn_Atlas : C'est quand tu veux "Au rendez-vous du Blues".

Tomtom : Jeanne m'a appelé, désespérée. Elle t'attend d'urgence en Ardèche. Dépêche-toi.

Luc G : Dis à Julie ce que tu ne lui a pas encore dit. Ca va lui plaire. Néanmoins, tu peux continuer à jouer de la guitare...pour elle.


Heureusement pour vous tous, vous n'avez pas eu le besoin (j'espère !) de donner votre âme au diable, en échange du don de savoir admirablement écrire le blues.

Mon choix est fait, cela a été difficile. Je préfère être du côté de l'élève qui compose. Je n'ai pas choisi le meilleur texte ou le moins pire, mais celui qui correspond simplement à mon idée du blues. Je déclare donc, non pas le gagnant puisque vous êtes tous sur la même ligne, mais celui qui va avoir la lourde tache de continuer ce petit jeu. Finn_Atlas, à toi l'honneur.

Et en récompense de votre effort, acceptez ce petit présent . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S. : Barbarella, je peux garder tes cadeaux ?


----------



## barbarella (18 Mars 2003)

Bravo Finn, concocte nous quelque chose de sympa, joli cadeau d'anniversaire n'empêche, alors bon anniversaire.

_Au fait, quels sont tes goûts_







<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> *
P.S. : Barbarella, je peux garder tes cadeaux ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE] 


Bien sûr, de toute façon c'était à Johnny, et là où il est aujourd'hui, il n'en a plus besoin


----------



## krystof (18 Mars 2003)

Je précise que l'anniversaire de Finn n'a rien à voir avec mon choix.


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

Bravo à Finn, et bon anniversaire

moi qui pensais que c'était un jeu où le nouveau gagnait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai beaucoup aimé tous les textes et je pense que krystof n'a pas eu la tâche facile.

Tu peux garder mon cadeau également, c'était de bon coeur.


----------



## krystof (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Bien sûr, de toute façon c'était à Johnny, et là où il est aujourd'hui, il n'en a plus besoin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Qu'en as-tu fait


----------



## krystof (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * Tu peux garder mon cadeau également, c'était de bon coeur.
* 

[/QUOTE]

Merci, j'apprécie. Je vois qu'il n'y avait donc aucune arrière pensée dans ton geste


----------



## barbarella (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 


Tu peux garder mon cadeau également, c'était de bon coeur.
* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca c'est classe


----------



## barbarella (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Qu'en as-tu fait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Bof, un kernel panic et il a été reformaté


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Mars 2003)

Merci merci merci.
Que de cadeaux aujourd'hui !
Je tiens à féliciter les autres également pour leurs proses qui étaient loin devant moi au niveau de la qualité  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Si si je le pense !
Sincèrement je ne m'y attendais pas ! 

Bon le pub m'attend alors je vous donne demain (si ce n'est ce soir en rentrant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







) le thème, les mots et mes gouts  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne soirée à tous


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

Bonne soirée Finn


----------



## tomtom (18 Mars 2003)

Félicitation Finn et passe un bonne soirée


----------



## barbarella (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Merci merci merci.
Que de cadeaux aujourd'hui !
Je tiens à féliciter les autres également pour leurs proses qui étaient loin devant moi au niveau de la qualité  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Si si je le pense !
Sincèrement je ne m'y attendais pas ! 

Bon le pub m'attend alors je vous donne demain (si ce n'est ce soir en rentrant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







) le thème, les mots et  mes gouts





Bonne soirée à tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

 ça marche


----------



## Luc G (18 Mars 2003)

Bravo, Finn.

Vu la direction que tu sembles prendre ce soir, j'aimerais bien que tu poste le thème "en rentrant". Ça pourrait ne pas être triste.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Mars 2003)

Ok, je repasse tout à l'heure ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bisous mes p'tits loups


----------



## aricosec (18 Mars 2003)

ah ! ah ! ah ! la BARBARELLA et ses cadeaux,elle s'est fait clouer le bec ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














et bien sur grande dévotion a l'élu  FINN ATLAS


----------



## Luc G (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 
ah ! ah ! ah ! la BARBARELLA et ses cadeaux,elle s'est fait clouer le bec ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu fais des photos superbes, AricoSec !  C'est un portrait plus vrai que nature


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2003)

*Bravo Finn-Atlas, c'est  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et *


----------



## barbarella (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 
ah ! ah ! ah ! la BARBARELLA et ses cadeaux,elle s'est fait clouer le bec ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














et bien sur grande dévotion a l'élu  FINN ATLAS









* 

[/QUOTE]

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Tu fais des photos superbes, AricoSec ! C'est un portrait plus vrai que nature * 

[/QUOTE]

T'y connais quoi toi en photo, tu vois pas que c'est un gif animé, ça craint


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * Bravo Finn-Atlas, c'est  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et 



* 

[/QUOTE]

Merci Oupsy c'est très charmant ! J'apprécie hips !

Bon après une petite soirée avec quelques ami(e)s, mais une soirée sage tout de même, je m'en vais vous confectionner, hips, une nouvelle énigme, euh....un nouveau hips thème.
Alors....2 sec.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 PRERIMA : une Kriek pour moi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Qu'est ce que je disais moi....Euh

oui le thème (tiens y a bush qui parle à 2h00 au fait).

Bon sérieux (je crois qu'il avait pas tort LucG quant au fait de donner le thème en rentrant : çà risque d'être floklorique ! hips hoc ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 héhé !)

Nouveau thème : un conte pour enfants
Attention, ceci concerne non pas le fond comme à l'accoutumé, mais la forme (j'aurais pu dire une nouvelle de S-F). J'espère que vous m'aurez compris. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Les mots : (elle était bonne cette petite kriek quand même !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










)
-micro
-chaos
-coléoptère (merci Prerima d'avoir choisi ! héhé)
-cartésien (encore merci ! )
-karité (et hop Prerima a encore frappé !)

Voilà voili voilu !
D'accodac les gens ?
Ben c'est parti


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Mars 2003)

Juste 2 ou 3 petites précisons

-changer le titre (c'est fait)
-la date de remise des mémoires : vendredi midi sur mon bureau
-à propos de ma soirée sympatoche, je vous promets quelques photos très bientôt (dès que je fais developper tout çà et que je me crée une page person
-une kriek encore et toujours  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-Je vous souhaite bon courage et espère que vous serez prolifique
-Pour mes goûts Barbarella, je pense que je ne puis être on ne peut plus clair  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (sinon je suis fan de FF et j'aimerais bien une mention Bien pour mon diplome cette année vu que je l'ai déjà eu l'année dernière.....mon diplome)
-Je me tais et je vais me coucher.

Soyez nombreux à participer : j'adore vous lire


----------



## Luc G (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 
 je m'en vais vous confectionner, hips, une nouvelle énigme, euh....un nouveau hips thème.
Alors....2 sec.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 PRERIMA : une Kriek pour moi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Qu'est ce que je disais moi....Euh

çà risque d'être floklorique ! hips hoc ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 héhé !)

J'espère que vous m'aurez compris. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

J'espère avoir compris. Mais on peut pas dire que tu m'aides beaucoup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Il manque plus que Foguenne pour faire les photos.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, je compose pas tout de suite, j'ai d'autres activités sur le feu. Bonne nuit, j'espère que ton lit ne fera pas trop de vagues, gare à ne pas chavirer (pour pas dire mieux)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Mars 2003)

Pour plus de sécurité le lit s'est installé dans le salon au dessu du clic clac déplié, comme çà je ne suis pas loin des WC !


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas*   à 01:48*     :</font><hr /> * Juste 2 ou 3 petites précisons

-changer le titre (c'est fait)
-la date de remise des mémoires : vendredi midi sur mon bureau
-à propos de ma soirée sympatoche, je vous promets quelques photos très bientôt (dès que je fais developper tout çà et que je me crée une page person
-une kriek encore et toujours  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-Je vous souhaite bon courage et espère que vous serez prolifique
-Pour mes goûts Barbarella, je pense que je ne puis être on ne peut plus clair  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (sinon je suis fan de FF et j'aimerais bien une mention Bien pour mon diplome cette année vu que je l'ai déjà eu l'année dernière.....mon diplome)
-Je me tais et je vais me coucher.

Soyez nombreux à participer : j'adore vous lire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE] 

*<font color="red"> ........................
 </font>*


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas *  à 2:37   *   :</font><hr /> * Pour plus de sécurité le lit s'est installé dans le salon au dessu du clic clac déplié, comme çà je ne suis pas loin des WC !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## aricosec (18 Mars 2003)

bien sur je suis doyen,bien sur je n'ai plus toutes mes facultes,bien sur je suis un vieux chnoque.

voila c'est fait,j'ai parlé pour vous,mais ça ne m'empeche pas de m'insurger contre cet alcoolisme ambiant,ainsi ont se retrouve obligé de consulter le dico,qui que c'est donc cette PRIMERA qui m'envoie ce KARITE,je ne connais pas ce mot ,ni d'éléve ni des dents,papy aricosec est bien embêté,il veut un eclaircissement.

une guinness ça va,mais deux ça vous decapsule une PRIMERA ..  hic !

vive l'alka seltzer


----------



## aricosec (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * Bravo Finn-Atlas, c'est  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et 



* 

[/QUOTE]

en plus je deteste OUPSY qui passe juste pour complimenter un concurent qui a eu beaucoup de chance convenez en 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






la dite OUPSYNETTE ferait bien mieux de composer ici,afin d'etofffer notre commando 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







alors OUPSY ,tu viens


----------



## Luc G (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * qui que c'est donc cette PRIMERA qui m'envoie ce KARITE,je ne connais pas ce mot ,ni d'éléve ni des dents,papy aricosec est bien embêté,il veut un eclaircissement.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Le karité, c'est tout naturel quand on est beurré.


----------



## aricosec (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Le karité, c'est tout naturel quand on est beurré.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

oui bien sur,mais a condition de n'en mettre qu'un soupçon ...arff ! arrff ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









  roi du BIBERON


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Mars 2003)

Ce n'est pas une Nissan Arico ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Même si c'est vrai que j'en suis très content ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et puis qu'est-ce que c'est que cette histoire de vouloir la décapsuler  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















Allez, vous feriez mieux de proser plutôt que de gesticuler !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Moi je les aime bien les mots !


----------



## barbarella (18 Mars 2003)

Un conte pour enfant

Les mots :
-micro
-chaos
-coléoptère 
-cartésien 
-karité 

Il était une fois, dans un pays lointain, un jeune homme dont la mère, veuve depuis deux longs mois, avait pris en cinquième noce un époux au caractère aussi autoritaire que violent.

Le jeune homme, être cultivé, intelligent et drôle, savait quil ne peut y avoir desprit sain sans corps sain. Il soignait donc tout particulièrement sa culture physique. A force dexercices et de régimes il avait obtenu un corps dAppolon. Il prenait très grand soin de lui, et entretenait régulièrement ses mains quil avait fort belles, en les massant délicatement avec une noisette de beurre de karité.

Le nouvel époux de son côté avait dix fils, vulgaires, ignards et moches.
Ils enviaient leur demi frère sur qui toutes les jeunes filles se retournaient quand il se rendait au gymnase club. Il ne les voyait pas il rêvait dune demoiselle ayant un joli F2, pas trop loin de la gare et dun centre commercial.

Comme chaque jour le jeune homme se rendait à la salle de gymnastique quand une voiture passa près de lui, avec un son bord un homme muni dun micro qui annonçait lorganisation dun tournoi de football pour le surlendemain. Il fit immédiatement demi-tour et couru à perdre haleine jusque chez lui. Arrivé à lappartement, il se précipita dans la chambre de ses frères où régnaient un désordre et une agitation digne du dernier chaos ayant donné naissance au monde.

Les dix garçons le regardaient bêtement, il prit immédiatement la parole
Ap-ap-après demain (il avait du mal à reprendre son souffle) foot-foot-football. On y va tous, on va gagner le tournoi des cinq communes. Comme un seul homme les 10 crétins se levèrent en entonnant un hymne à la gloire du football.

Le surlendemain arrivé qui était donc aujourdhui pour eux mais il y a quelques temps pour nous, le surlendemain arrivé disais-je donc, tous les onze se rendirent Labas (cest le nom du village où se déroulait le tournoi). Le jeune homme avait pris la précaution demporter sa boîte fétiche dans laquelle survivait à grand peine un coléoptère censé porter bonheur, car bien que cartésien il était aussi supersticieux.

A peine arrivé Labas le jeune homme voulu faire un tour en ville, (il était assez curieux de nature), cest en se dirigeant vers un grand pont quil la vit à une centaine de mètres. Elle le vit aussi, leurs regards se croisèrent, il ouvrit grand les bras, elle se mit à courir, il la récupéra de justesse tant lélan fut violent.
Ils se marièrent et eurent beaucoup denfants.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 

en plus je deteste OUPSY qui passe juste pour complimenter un concurent qui a eu beaucoup de chance convenez en 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

Attention attention !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Vas-y sors de ta coquille : tu vas voir comment que je vais te faire courir moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Au passage, j'en profte pour féliciter Barbarella (un peu de pommade au karité çà fait toujour du bien à l'estime de Soi)


----------



## barbarella (18 Mars 2003)

Au fait Finn, la truffade c'est pas que j'y ai pas pensé, mais j'ai décidé de changer de tactique, pour ce que ça rapporte les cadeaux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je vais réfléchir. Le chantage peut-être


----------



## aricosec (18 Mars 2003)

et oui finn,mais dans ce combat qui est qui ?


----------



## aricosec (19 Mars 2003)

_" petit conte pour n'enfants,pas trés trés gentils na" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








il était une fois au fond des bois
du sénégal ou du ghana
un arbre ou travaillait les fées
pour y cueillir la KARITE

pour un esprit trés CARTESIEN
qui ne croit pas a la magie
croiser des fées au quotidien
c'est comme se toucher le pipi

pourtant le beurre qui est extrait
de cette noix aux doux bienfaits
on peut aussi bien s'en servir
dans le CHAOS d'un lit d'empire

quelquefois comme un papillon
pour piquer le COLEOPTERE 
il faut en enduire le rond
pour a la fée faire son affaire

bien sur n'ébruitez pas la chose
ne prenez donc pas un MICRO
si tous ces vers sont un peu rose
car j'ai le sexe dans la peau

deconseillé par le doyen ,aux enfants puberes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














_


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *'ai décidé de changer de tactique. Le chantage peut-être  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Le chantage à quoi  ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






à l'huile d'olive renversée ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * et oui finn,mais dans ce combat qui est qui ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais c'est qu'ils commencent à me chercher des noises eux !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Ah au départ c'était les yeux en amandes, "vas y Finn, viens toucher mes noix de coco" qu'ils me disaient. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fini ce temps là ! 
Maintenant c'est noisette concassé et réduites en poudre.
Et vas-y que je te casse du sucre dans le dos....

Mais je le dit haut et fort : on ne me roule pas dans la farine sans casser des oeufs


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Mars 2003)

J'oubliais les 250 g de chocolat... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez vite au four !


----------



## aricosec (19 Mars 2003)




----------



## barbarella (21 Mars 2003)

on remonte


----------



## Luc G (21 Mars 2003)

J'y pense, mais faut trouver le temps et les délais sont serrés, surtout pour moi en début de semaine (mais ça y est, c'est fini pour cette année  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Ce soir, je vais voir un concert. Alors, après, j'espère...


----------



## aricosec (21 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * J'y pense, mais faut trouver le temps et les délais sont serrés, surtout pour moi en début de semaine (mais ça y est, c'est fini pour cette année  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Ce soir, je vais voir un concert. Alors, après, j'espère...   * 

[/QUOTE]

il est quand meme bien ce cher LUCG,considerer le jeudi comme un debut de semaine ,faut croire qu'il a un job en or     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














comme le vendredi c'est l'heure de l'apéro,et des graces a sa douce moitié,faut pas compter sur lui cette fois ci,l'influence de BEBERT sans doute


----------



## bebert (21 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 
comme le vendredi c'est l'heure de l'apéro,et des graces a sa douce moitié,faut pas compter sur lui cette fois ci,l'influence de BEBERT sans doute* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est quoi déjà le thème ?


----------



## Luc G (21 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 

il est quand meme bien ce cher LUCG,considerer le jeudi comme un debut de semaine ,faut croire qu'il a un job en or     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












* 

[/QUOTE]
ça veut surtout dire que je n'ai pas eu le temps jusqu'ici. Je ne suis pas encore retraité, moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 
comme le vendredi c'est l'heure de l'apéro,et des graces a sa douce moitié,faut pas compter sur lui cette fois ci,l'influence de BEBERT sans doute  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]

Ne vends pas la peau de l'ours avant de l'avoir tué : on n'est pas vendredi, que je sache. Toujours aussi pressés, ces parisiens  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




T'as qu'à nous chanter une chanson en attendant


----------



## Luc G (21 Mars 2003)

Alors quoi, je reviens et toujours pas de chanson du Arico ???

C'est un scandale !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aricosec (21 Mars 2003)

voili trés cher ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_sur cette page comme en echo
je n'arrete pas de chanter
qu'il faut que l'on post au plus tot
si l'on n'veut pas etre retardé

ya l'bebert qui n'est jamais là
lucg qui veut se faire prier
tomtom lui on ne le vois pas
abba zaba n'a pas posté

quand au gars finn je n'l'est pas vu
rv lui s'est fait oublier
mais barbarella elle ça va
il  ne reste plus qu'une journée_

sur l'air de," j'ai la rate qui s'dilate !"


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Mars 2003)

Mais je suis là, je suis là ! 

Je veille au grain mais je constate que peu de personnes ont posté jusqu'à présent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors on se sort les doigts du *** et on prose


----------



## Luc G (21 Mars 2003)

Je suis avec ma muse,
Qu'est-ce qu'on s'amuse !


----------



## Luc G (21 Mars 2003)

La longue histoire de Tibulle
---------------------------------------------

Tout ça se passait, il ny a pas si longtemps
Et, qui le sait, peut-être même maintenant,
Dans la forêt de baobabs de Palatan,
Aux bords herbeux du fleuve nonchalant.

Cest là que vit, tel un pacha, tel un notaire,
Le longicorne roux roi des coléoptères,
Il est si vieux, si sage, avec ces yeux chassieux,
Que termites et fourmis lappellent Lao-Tseu

Mais ce matin-là, seul le vieux était sage.
Les sauterelles, huit, encombraient le passage.
Chloé la coccinelle hurlait dans le micro,
Parole durubu, cétait un vrai chaos.

Allons, Chloé, repose donc tes mandibules,
ce pauvre micro tu le démantibules.
Vous, les huit soeurs Criquet, arrêtez de gratter, 
On dirait le Gognol en train de séclater.

Quel motif vous conduit ici, surtout si tôt,
Sans me laisser le temps de siroter mon thé,
De me masser les pattes avec du karité,
De me gratter la carapace sur le dos.

Les soeurs en choeur rejouent des mandibules
Chloé dit quà la fin du conte, Tibulle
Se fait dévorer tout cru par le tamanoir.
Et nous, on dit que cest par un chat noir

Pour une fois, soyons cartésiens, je vous prie
Il suffit sans sendormir découter la fin.
Je vais recommencer tout au début afin
Dêtre sûr que vous aurez tout bien appris :

"Tout ça se passait, il ny a pas si longtemps
Et, qui le sait, peut-être même maintenant,
Dans la forêt de baobabs de Palatan,
Aux bords herbeux du fleuve nonchalant."


----------



## Luc G (21 Mars 2003)

Et merci à Arico pour sa chanson.


----------



## aricosec (21 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Et merci à Arico pour sa chanson.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je vois que ma comptine n'était pas inutile
est ce ta muse ou ces vers mifuges
qui t'a debloqué les neurones

le professeur jean nedheu,celebre psychalaniste se penche sur la question


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Mars 2003)

Midi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Seulement 3 proseurs posteurs prolifique. Belle qualité messieurs dames !
Seul point à déplorer : une maigre participation  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, je réfléchis à vos copies et je me décide (mais franchement çà risque d'être dur). Pour moi vous avez tous les trois gagné.

Mais je m'en vais vous départager d'ici ce soir.

Sur ce, bon appétit


----------



## bonpat (21 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Midi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Seulement 3 proseurs posteurs prolifique. Belle qualité messieurs dames !
Seul point à déplorer : une maigre participation  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]

qu'est ce qu'il fallait faire ?


----------



## Luc G (21 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

qu'est ce qu'il fallait faire ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Allonger un peu les délais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Il y a des gens qui bossent ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour le reste, la liberté de poster, c'est aussi la liberté de ne pas poster  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En tous cas, Finn, ne culpabilise pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ce n'est pas la faute au thème : il laissait de la place à l'imagination ; ni même des mots : on a vu bien pire !

Ce qui m'étonne, c'est que je n'ai pas encore vu Arico et Barbarella te faire des propositions malhonntêtes : ils t'envoient des messages privé ? tu as ouvert un salon "par ici les pots-de-vin" ?


----------



## Luc G (21 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

qu'est ce qu'il fallait faire ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Excuse-moi, Bonpat, je n'ai pas du répondre à ta question : il fallait faire un texte sur le thème choisi avec les mots idoines. Rien ne t'empêche de t'y essayer encore. Vu qu'il ne "corrige" que ce soir, dans sa grande mansuétude, le grand miam te laissera peut-être concourir, et sinon, tu t'en fous, c'est le plaisir du texte et ça t'entraînera pour la prochaine.


----------



## bonpat (21 Mars 2003)

Je rêve encore mais pincez moi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est le même qui n'a pas le temps de faire le hamburger-devinette et qui se plaint du peu de réponse à son thème...

Mais pincez moi je rêve ...
Mais pincez moi je rêve ...
Mais pincez moi je rêve ...
Mais pincez moi je rêve ...
Mais pincez moi je rêve ...
Mais pincez moi je rêve ...
Mais pincez moi je rêve ...
Mais pincez moi je rêve ...

bon ça suffit j'ai compris, je ne rêvait pas !


----------



## barbarella (22 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Midi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Seulement 3 proseurs posteurs prolifique. Belle qualité messieurs dames !
Seul point à déplorer : une maigre participation  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, je réfléchis à vos copies et je me décide (mais franchement çà risque d'être dur). Pour moi vous avez tous les trois gagné.

Mais je m'en vais vous départager d'ici ce soir.

Sur ce, bon appétit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Salut Finn,

Bon, tu sais que je sais, et je sais que tu ne voudrais pas que ça se sache. La balle est dans ton camp.


----------



## aricosec (22 Mars 2003)

ah ! ah ! ah ! ,je m'esbaubi,je me gausse,je devisse,j'ahurisse (du verbe ahurir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ),5 jours pour pondre et LUCG,reprenant le théme favori de BEBERT,demande des délais. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




quand on voit ce qu'on voit


----------



## Luc G (22 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * ah ! ah ! ah ! ,je m'esbaubi,je me gausse,je devisse,j'ahurisse (du verbe ahurir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ),5 jours pour pondre et LUCG,reprenant le théme favori de BEBERT,demande des délais. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




quand on voit ce qu'on voit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
























* 

[/QUOTE] 

Arico, t'as encore forcé sur les pruneaux à l'armagnac :
1) j'ai déjà posté
2) donc, ce n'est pas pour moi que je demande un délai et ce geste (qui m'honore, merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) n'est en rien intéressé
3) il n'y a pas eu 5 jours pour poster (faudra que tu prennes un mac avec ical : ça peut aider*

(* Personnellement, j'ai toujours eu horreur des agendas, donc ne m'en demande plus sur ical ou quo vadis, c'est pas mon rayon)

Fais une bonne sieste à notre santé et tout ira mieux


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> *
quand on voit ce qu'on voit  
* 

[/QUOTE]

On a raison de penser ce qu'on pense  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon sinon je prolonge un peu les délais à la demande de BébertG ; disons jusqu'à demain soir 19h00, dernier délai.
 Allez Bonpat, fais nous un petit quelque chose je te prie.
Et puis arrete de te pincer, tu vas te faire mal encore.
 En outre, sache que si je n'ai pas le temps de faire une partie de pain-steack-salade-oignon-fromage MacG je trouve un peu de temps pour lire vos textes. Et dieu sait quel plaisir j'en tire ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A vos marques, prêt.....Prosez !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
Salut Finn,

Bon, tu sais que je sais, et je sais que tu ne voudrais pas que ça se sache. * 

[/QUOTE]

Non ce n'était pas moi ! et puis.....j'étais sous l'influence d'une substance alcoolisée...je....j'ai rien fait.....S'te plait dis rien !

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *  La balle est dans ton camp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Service Barbarella.


----------



## barbarella (22 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Non ce n'était pas moi ! et puis.....j'étais sous l'influence d'une substance alcoolisée...je....j'ai rien fait.....S'te plait dis rien ! * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu vois ce qu'il te reste à faire


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Tu vois ce qu'il te reste à faire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Me dénoncer ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 jamais


----------



## Luc G (22 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Tu vois ce qu'il te reste à faire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Elle avait prévenu qu'elle allait passer au chantage. Je sens que ça va être glauque. Je vois déjà des entrefilets tendancieux dans "la montagne", des citations irrévérencieuses de Vialatte, une campagne d'afficage chez les commerçants de la rue des gras. Tout Clermont va bruire de tes écarts de conduite (réels ou supposés), mon pauvre Finn.

Je te conseille de te réfugier pour un temps au fond du Puy de Côme et dans un second temps de scotcher la Barbarella au burger Quizz jusqu'à ce qu'elle demande grâce. Non, mais !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ceci étant, il n'est jamais trop tard pour apprendre que "bien mal acquis ne profite jamais". L'incorruptibilité est un chemin pavé de roses vers le bonheur qui, comme le disait Vialatte justement "date de la plus haute antiquité. Il est même tout neuf car il a peu servi"


----------



## aricosec (22 Mars 2003)

c'est impensable,comment ais je pu me tromper,pourtant ma dévotion envers LUCG etait immense,je l'ai accusé ignominieusement de retardataire,c'est a cause de tout ces post qui s'entrecroisent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et puis je n'avais pas mes lunettes ,  alors !


----------



## barbarella (22 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Midi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Seulement 3 proseurs posteurs prolifique. Belle qualité messieurs dames !
Seul point à déplorer : une maigre participation  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, je réfléchis à vos copies et je me décide (mais franchement çà risque d'être dur). Pour moi vous avez tous les trois gagné.

Mais je m'en vais vous départager d'ici ce soir.
* 

[/QUOTE]
A quelle heure ?


----------



## Luc G (22 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> *pourtant ma dévotion envers LUCG etait immense* 

[/QUOTE]

???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Aricosec, de la dévotion pour moi : je dois avoir des auréoles, il va falloir passer à la lessive


----------



## aricosec (22 Mars 2003)

_"blouk ! blouk ! blouk !" _






remontons


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Mars 2003)

J'avais espéré que d'autres se joindraient à nous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Malheuresement... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors je donne le verdict maintenant.

Entre la version conte des temps modernes de Barbarella qui m'a fait hurler de rire, la version interdite aux moins de 16 ans d'Aricosec et la version "mille et une patte du coléoptère", le choix est on ne peut plus difficile.

Faut que je relise une dernière fois en fait


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Mars 2003)

Bon ca y est j'ai choisi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LucG m'a sidéré par ses belles paroles et de sa mélopée en sort une magnifique mélodie. Quelle belle prosodie !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



De plus, Luc a respecté scrupuleusement le thème donné (un conte pour *enfants*). Non pas que Barbarella et Aricosec aient fait du hors sujet ! 

Donc Gloire, honneur et respect à LucG


----------



## aricosec (23 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Bon ca y est j'ai choisi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LucG m'a sidéré par ses belles paroles et de sa mélopée en sort une magnifique mélodie. Quelle belle prosodie !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



De plus, Luc a respecté scrupuleusement le thème donné (un conte pour enfants). Non pas que Barbarella et Aricosec aient fait du hors sujet ! 

Donc Gloire, honneur et respect à LucG  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 


[/QUOTE]

ça depuis le temps qu'il maguouillait celui là ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















enfin l'important c'est la rose !
c'est la rose l'important !
la la la la !

vous voyer je chante ! donc on ne peut plus decontracté devant l'adversité .


----------



## bebert (23 Mars 2003)

Ça fait combien de temps que t'as pas gagné Rico ? Aussi longtemps que moi à ce que je vois !


----------



## barbarella (23 Mars 2003)

Bravo Luc G

Cependant la longue histoire de tibulle ne m'a pas l'air très tibulaire, je dirais même, patibulaire du tout.


----------



## Luc G (23 Mars 2003)

Je remercie Finn qui m'envoie plus de fleurs que je n'en mérite. Je ne répondrais pas aux allusions tendancieuses du Arico : on a vu plus haut qu'il se laissait parfois aller à dire n'importe quoi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je vous prépare un sujet pour ce soir, mais je ne sais pas à quelle heure  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Quant à Barbarella, je ne la conduirai pas aux fourches patibulaires, même si elle dit plus que pendre de ce cher Tibulle, un si brave garçon.
Et puis, il faudra relancer une campagne de pub. Mes tentatives d'allonger les délais pour attirer les clients n'ont pas suffi.

À tout à l'heure.


----------



## Luc G (23 Mars 2003)

Je reviens, pas longtemps, sur le chemin du lit.
Votre programme (non pas de travail  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Thème : visite au musée.

Mots :  tergiversation, pétaudière, casserole, potiron, mollusque

Les copies pour jeudi 19h. Les résultats dans la soirée. Pour les réclamations, laissez un mot sous le paillasson.


----------



## barbarella (23 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 
Thème : visite au musée.

Mots :  tergiversation, pétaudière, casserole, potiron, mollusque
* 

[/QUOTE] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




es-tu sûr


----------



## aricosec (23 Mars 2003)

je demande un délai, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










et puis je voudrais bien savoir qui cancanne sur mon compte,la planéte va bientot savoir que je ne suis plus jeune,je reçois de plus en plus de PUB VIAGRA sur mon mail,a croire que THEBIG ayant fait faillite avec son commerce d'oppossums bivalvés,s'est reconverti dans la pharmacie ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






dit moi DUDE est ce que c'est toi ? mais alors ,est ce que c'est toi ?


----------



## Luc G (23 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *





es-tu sûr  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Que se passe-t-il, Barbarella, tu est tombée du lit en te levant. Je pensais pourtant qu'une visite au musée, vu l'étrange capharnaüm qu'on trouve dans ces endroits, vu les étranges thèmes de certains musées (le musée du fer-blanc, vous connaissez ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), vu les possibilités offertes par la préparation à la visite ou ses suites, on peut caser là-dedans, à mon avis, un ou deux dictionnaires entiers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voudrais-tu nous dire que tu étaits plus inspirée quand il s'agissait de coller une FRICASSÉE ou un EXUTOIRE dans les soldes ?  Moi qui voulais mettre un peu de culture dans ce monde de brutes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Maintenant, je ne suis pas un intégriste et si les autres forumeurs ruent dans les brancards sur ce sujet, je peux ajuster le tir (mais ça me semble dommage dans l'esprit).

Qu'en pensent le Arico, Finn, Krystof, Bonpat, Bebert (enfin, il est plutôt carpe, ces temps-ci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), RV, Tomtom et tutti quanti ? J'attends vos récriminations ou votre soutien.

Je fais décidément preuve d'une grande mansuétude : un vrai démagogue


----------



## Luc G (23 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * je demande un délai, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










et puis je voudrais bien savoir qui cancanne sur mon compte,la planéte va bientot savoir que je ne suis plus jeune,je reçois de plus en plus de PUB VIAGRA sur mon mail,a croire que THEBIG ayant fait faillite avec son commerce d'oppossums bivalvés,s'est reconverti dans la pharmacie ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






dit moi DUDE est ce que c'est toi ? mais alors ,est ce que c'est toi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















* 

[/QUOTE]

Excuse-moi, Arico, je n'avais pas vu ton message.

Tu demandes un balai ? Tu as tombé la bouteille de Viagra par terre, il y a du verre partout, c'est ça ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(PS : à titre préventif, je t'informe que je n'y suis pour rien si tu reçois des pubs ciblées : dans nos provinces reculées, on en reste aux cueillettes dans la nature pour les besoins courants : la médecine des plantes, en somme. Et je pensais que tu te contentais de la tisane de sarments  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

(PPS : pour le Dude, c'est pas plutôt sur les herbes qu'il était branché lui aussi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## krystof (23 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Qu'en pensent le Arico, Finn, Krystof, Bonpat, Bebert (enfin, il est plutôt carpe, ces temps-ci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), RV, Tomtom et tutti quanti ? J'attends vos récriminations ou votre soutien.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Je ne conteste pas ton choix ô grand maître. J'espère que tu sauras t'en souvenir le moment venu


----------



## barbarella (23 Mars 2003)

Ne change rien Luc G j'ai presque terminé, je trouve ton choix très intéressant, tu ne seras pas déçu, j'espère que je le serais pas.


----------



## barbarella (23 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Je ne conteste pas ton choix ô grand maître. J'espère que tu sauras t'en souvenir le moment venu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Et allons-y


----------



## krystof (23 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Ne change rien Luc G j'ai presque terminé, je trouve ton choix très intéressant, tu ne seras pas déçu, j'espère que je le serais pas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

De quoi parles-tu Barbarella ??


----------



## aricosec (23 Mars 2003)

voila,je pars a la peche cette semaine,vous serez bien avisé de ne pas laisser couler cette page, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je pond maintenant et sans délai  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"salut paulo,as tu contacté dédé la pince ?

"oui chef,il est d'accord,il passera chez bob le bombé

"ah ! celui là,si ont n'était pas obligé de le prendre,
il y a longtemps qu'il mangerait les pissenlits par la racine

" c'est vrai chef,le dernier hold up a foiré a cause de lui,pourtant j'espere que cette fois çi, il ne TERGIVERSSERAT pas au moment de pénétrer dans le musée du chateau malvoisin.

"je suis d'accord,et si dédé n'avait pas accepté ce casse,je n'aurais pas embauché ce MULLUSQUE de bob

"c'est vrai qu'au dernier coup de main,quand le bombé a fait tomber les outils dans le salon de la duchesse de la tronche en biais,ce fut une vrai PETAUDIERE,heureusement que le duc trainait des CASSEROLES au cul,il n'a pu alerter les flics

"j'ai repéré dans la visite que j'ai fait hier,une nature morte de jean-leroy du pinceau,qui represente,un POTIRON vert sur la tete d'un canard,ce chef d'oeuvre est en passe de detroner n'importe lequel des bleues de picasso

" ont sera bientot des crapules pleins au as"


----------



## barbarella (24 Mars 2003)

À loccasion de son trentième anniversaire lassociation de « Ceux qui auraient pu le faire et ne le feront jamais » avait organisé une journée culturelle.
Le matin serait consacré au choix du programme de laprès-midi. Ensuite un restaurant était prévu, avec boissons à volonté. 
Au bout de 3 bonnes heures et maintes tergiversations, il fut décidé daller visiter le Nouveau Musée, dont linauguration avait eu lieu deux semaines auparavant en présence de toutes les huiles de la ville.

Les cars étaient garés juste devant le restaurant, il ne nous restait plus quà nous y engouffrer. 
Arrivés au Nouveau Musée, nous nous précipitâmes tous vers les toilettes, ce fut une belle pétaudière, Ginette brandissait fièrement sa carte de priorité, Gaston narrêtait pas de sauter dun pied sur lautre écrasant au passage ceux de ses proches voisins. Le bruit ininterrompu des chasse deau nous laissait croire que nous étions aux chutes du Niagara.
Enfin quand tout fut fini, les mains lavées, séchées et les esprits soulagés, nous pûmes commencer la visite.

La première salle offrait cette particularité singulière et rare quelle était plongée dans lobscurité la plus complète, on entendait des jurons fusant de toutes parts, où sont mes lunettes hurlait Gaston, pendant que Ginette essayait de craquer une allumette sur la veste de son voisin de gauche. 
Tout doucement dénormes spots sallumèrent nous aveuglant sans pitié, une musique psychédélique accompagnait cette illumination.
On distinguait avec peine les paroles que déversait une chanteuse à la voix de casserole, célèbre interprète de « Ferme bien la cocotte-minute, chéri ».
Quand nous fûmes enfin habitués à cette lumière, et pûmes ouvrir les yeux, nous découvrîmes un spectacle grandiose. La pièce était vide, rien, pas un tableau, pas une vitrine, aucune sculpture, ni quoique ce fût qui put assouvir nos esprits assoiffés de connaissances. Un énorme « Ah » jaillit dans un brouhaha dextase, nous étions confondus de stupeur. Il nous fallut une heure et demie pour découvrir toute la splendeur de ce vide, le néant élevé au rang des uvres les plus prestigieuses de notre patrimoine culturel mondial, international et même régional.

Soudain, une voix, sortie dun haut-parleur, nous intima lordre de continuer la visite. 

La seconde salle nous offrit un spectacle tout aussi surprenant et réjouissant que la première. Les murs étaient recouverts de peinture, moitié acrylique, moitié laque du plus bel effet. 1293 tableaux y étaient accrochés, tous représentaient des potirons, des gros, des petits, des moyens, des coupés en rondelles, en cubes, en lamelles, en étoiles, en tétraèdres. Certains étaient représentés vus de dessus, dautres de dessous, le peintre avait poussé son art jusquà en écraser un vrai sur la toile. Cétait spectaculaire. Jentendis Ginette murmurer à loreille de Gaston, « Cest de Van Gogh ».

Nous continuâmes notre visite, découvrant tour à tour, des collections privées douvre boîtes, de vieilles piles neuves, une superbe sculpture de Radin trônait au milieu dune immense salle qui était à lorigine destinée à recevoir lunique exemplaire dune uvre tout aussi unique quinexistante, une représentation originale dune copie illégale dun CD de Richard Clédermane avait été exposée dans une vitrine provenant de chez Conforama. 

Il commençait à peine à faire 23 heures quand un gardien fit son apparition. Il sappelait de la Pieuvre, cétait marqué sur létiquette accrochée à sa veste. Je trouvais étrange de donner un nom de mollusque à un gardien de musée, mais comme le dit la célèbre citation : « On ne choisit pas sa famille ».


----------



## Luc G (24 Mars 2003)

En tous cas, grâce à Arico et Barbarella, déjà je ne regrette pas mon choix de thème  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Pour les autres, prenez vos billets : le musée "et avec la tête" est ouvert 24h sur 24. Entrée libre (dans la limite des posts disponibles, bien sûr  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Réduction exceptionnelle de 100% sur le billet gratuit pour les moins de 5 ans d'âge mental, les pensionnés de l'"Association des buronniers contestataires", les titulaires d'une carte d'étudiant de l'École Normale Supérieure de Nouakchott, les candidats dont la mère à eu le prix Cognacq-Jay. Pour les autres, ce sera à la tête du client.

le thème : Visite au musée
Les mots : tergiversation, pétaudière, casserole, potiron, mollusque

Ce qu'il faut faire : écrire un texte, en vers ou en prose sur le thèmre choisi et contenant les mots idoines.

À vos encriers (et n'en mettez pas partout, j'ai pas envie de nettoyer les taches  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## barbarella (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * "blouk ! blouk ! blouk !" 





remontons  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












* 

[/QUOTE]

et voila


----------



## Luc G (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

et voila    * 

[/QUOTE]

J'allais le dire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





On attend des clients pour blatérer ou déblatérer des billevesées diverses sur le thème de la "visite au musée". Il faut juste y caser les mots indispensables dans tout compte-rendu qui se respecte, afin qu'on puisse le publier le cas échéant dans "la Lozère Nouvelle". Et donc les substantifs ci-dessous :

tergiversation, pétaudière, casserole, potiron, mollusque

Les déchiffreurs d'énigmes, en particulier, sont conviés à chiffrer ici : aucune question ne sera posée.


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

chiffrer ?


----------



## aricosec (26 Mars 2003)

me revoila plutot que prévu, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , ma partie de peche a foirée, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,mon equipement n'était pas a la mesure,et j'étais monté trop fin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








je constate que LUCG n'a pas pris grand chose non plus,le printemps peu etre  ???,ils sont tous partis voir les feuilles a l'envers


----------



## tomtom (27 Mars 2003)

Thème : visite au musée.
Mots : tergiversation, pétaudière, casserole, potiron, mollusque

Après moult tergiversation
Nous avons décidé
Qu'après la soupe aux potiron
Nous irions au musée

Quand la casserole fut vidée
C'est vers le musée de la mer
Que nous nous sommes dirigé
C'est une véritable pétaudière

Tout est sans dessus dessous
Tout le monde s'en offusque
Des chats courent partout
Et bouffent les mollusques

Les poissons sont crevés
Et encore c'est pas le pire
Je vais pas vous raconter
Sinon je 'vais encore vomir

Tout ça sentait bien mauvais
C'était pas très ragoûtant
Et donc on est parti juste après
Que papa ai ranimé maman



Bon ap'


----------



## Luc G (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * chiffrer ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

C'était d'une part pour aller avec déchiffreur, d'une part parce qu'écrire c'est toujours, d'une certaine façon, dire des choses en les cachant.


----------



## Luc G (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 
je constate que LUCG n'a pas pris grand chose non plus,le printemps peu etre  ???,ils sont tous partis voir les feuilles a l'envers  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

Moi, au moins, dimanche dernier j'ai attrapé des asperges sauvages : semaine omelette  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour le reste, Tomtom est venu bien vite sinon te démentir, de moins t'interpeller au niveau du vécu. Il reste encore 24h pour Krystof, Finn et tous ceux qui voudront.

Tu devrais d'ailleurs nous chanter une petite chanson pour attirer le chaland. Y aura qu'à demander au Gognol de nous mettre la musique


----------



## barbarella (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Je reviens, pas longtemps, sur le chemin du lit.
Votre programme (non pas de travail  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Thème : visite au musée.

Mots :  tergiversation, pétaudière, casserole, potiron, mollusque

Les copies pour jeudi 19h. Les résultats dans la soirée. Pour les réclamations, laissez un mot sous le paillasson.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Rappel


----------



## aricosec (27 Mars 2003)

* hommage *

c'était un fabuleux pari
et comme la quete du graal
en fait comme une utopie
une chimere féodale

il voulait affronter la crise
en fait se rapprocher de dieu
il avait mis dans sa valise
tout ce que l'on a fait de mieux

une chemise de chez cardin
un caleçon de molleton
un pantalon a beaux chanfreins
et un gros paquet de bonbons

ses chaussures étaient en croco
ses pieds y étaient bien a l'aise
il n'était pas trés ecolo
pour lui ce n'était que fadaises

pourtant il aimait les oiseaux
il voulait meme les imiter
lui aussi s'envol'rait bientot
et quitterait cette cité

d'un message il était investi
ils entendait des voix la bas
c'était peut etre des amis
qu'encore il ne connaissait pas

et meme s'il y restait
victime d'horrible pogrome
son ame y serait en paix
il serait devenu un homme

comme elles sont tous mortes,je n'ai trouvé que ça comme colombe de la paix  !


----------



## Luc G (28 Mars 2003)

Les retardataires éventuels bénéficent d'un délai de grâce jusqu'à minuit, vu que pour l'heure, je m'en vais écouter de la zizique, plus exactement de la jazzique.

Alors, à vos plumes (rien à voir avec les images du Arico  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), Krystof, Finn et les autres.

Résultats entre minuit et 1h disons.


----------



## aricosec (28 Mars 2003)

je demande un délai pour le résultat


----------



## Luc G (28 Mars 2003)

Tiens, le Arico qu'est pas couché  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, j''ai hésité longuement. À vrai dire, ça me gonfle de choisir un gagnant, ce que je trouve intéressant, c'est d'écrire ou de trouver un thème et des mots ; et de lire.

Enfin, il faut bien...

J'ai hésité entre privilégier la forme de Tomtom, l'idée du Arico et le développement de barbarella.

J'ai apprécié le rythme de Tomtom, encore plus en rentrant d'écouter du jazz  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En tant qu'inconditionnel d'Arsène Lupin, je ne pouvais pas être indifférent aux méfaits du Arico.

Ceci étant, c'est Barbarella qui emporte le pompom(girl) parce que c'était tout plein d'idées.

Alors, bravo Barbarella, et à toi la main, en espérant qu'on va ramasser des clients au prochain thème, on va finir par avoir l'air de 4 joueurs de belote au bistrot.


----------



## barbarella (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 
Ceci étant, c'est Barbarella qui emporte le pompom(girl) parce que c'était tout plein d'idées.

Alors, bravo Barbarella, et à toi la main, en espérant qu'on va ramasser des clients au prochain thème, on va finir par avoir l'air de 4 joueurs de belote au bistrot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]












Le bonheur me submerge. 
Je suis ravie que mon talent soit reconnu à sa juste valeur. 
Merci à tous, sans qui rien n'aurait été possible. 
Je salue au  passage le discernement de Luc G .


----------



## tomtom (28 Mars 2003)

Bravo Barbarella

Allez, Luc G, je paye la prochaine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Bière belge pour tout le monde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Mais non il n'est pas trop tôt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## barbarella (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * Bravo Barbarella

Allez, Luc G, je paye la prochaine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Bière belge pour tout le monde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais non il n'est pas trop tôt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 * 

[/QUOTE]

T'aurais pas plutôt du champagne


----------



## tomtom (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

T'aurais pas plutôt du champagne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Pourquoi, tu boycottes les produits belge


----------



## Luc G (28 Mars 2003)

Je passe en catimini et incognito, j'ai peur de recevoir une volée de Arico vert de rage.


----------



## barbarella (28 Mars 2003)

Alors, sans plus attendre, je vous sens impatients, voici le nouveau thème : *Un après-midi à la plage*.

Les mots :

- grimoire
- cucurbitacée
- divan
- chaleur
- magnétoscope .

Bonne chance à tous et que le meilleur gagne


----------



## bebert (28 Mars 2003)

Bravo Barbarella ! Pas trop enflées les chevilles ce matin ?


----------



## aricosec (29 Mars 2003)

rien a dire pour ce choix du juge LUCG ! on sent qu'elle avait bossée la P'TIOTE  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,meme si_" bla bla bla ! "_ ou encore _" bla bla bla bla ! "_


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Mars 2003)

2001 : l'odyssée de l'Arico ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je suis tout confus car je viens tout juste de remarquer que j'avais oublier de participer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je ne promet rien pour la suite mais tenterait quand même d'élaborer un p'tit quet'chose. Bravo au vainqueur.
Je vais de ce pas me régaler de vos pitits textes? Miam !


----------



## barbarella (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Alors, sans plus attendre, je vous sens impatients, voici le nouveau thème : Un après-midi à la plage.

Les mots :

- grimoire
- cucurbitacée
- divan
- chaleur
- magnétoscope .

Bonne chance à tous et que le meilleur gagne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai oublié, rendus mardi 21 heures, résultats mercredi 20 heures


----------



## Chrislm (29 Mars 2003)

En une phrase...

Comme chaque long week-end de Mai, alors que Papa, sous la chaleur du soleil au zénith, s'occupait de ses cucurbitacés dans le jardin avant de s'allonger pour une sieste sur le divan, Maman quitta la lecture de son grimoire, éjecta la cassette du magnétoscope, avant de nous emmener en tout début d'après-midi à la plage.






Chrislm


----------



## Luc G (29 Mars 2003)

En tous cas, on a récupéré un client supplémentaire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On voit que le thème "plage" fait plus recette que le thème "musée". En tirerons-nous des conclusions hâtives sur les forumeurs de MacGé ? Non bien sûr   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bienvenue au club, Chrislm


----------



## Chrislm (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * En tous cas, on a récupéré un client supplémentaire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On voit que le thème "plage" fait plus recette que le thème "musée".  * 

[/QUOTE]

"Musée" me plaisait pas beaucoup en effet.

Espérant que je ne suis que le début d'une longue suite de nouveaux clients...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Chrislm


----------



## barbarella (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Chrislm:</font><hr /> * 

Espérant que je ne suis que le début d'une longue suite de nouveaux clients...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Chrislm   * 

[/QUOTE]






 bienvenue parmi nous Chrislm. 
En principe le dernier arrivé paie la tournée, alors on attend


----------



## tomtom (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> *On voit que le thème "plage" fait plus recette que le thème "musée". * 

[/QUOTE]

Musée des pompiers: 5 minutes à pieds
Plage: 4h de route

Pourtant, je n'ai jamais été au premier


----------



## tomtom (29 Mars 2003)

Sois le bienvenu sur ce sujet Chrislm (ça se prononce comment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)

_Tiens, je suis devenu habitué 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## Chrislm (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 






 bienvenue parmi nous Chrislm. 
En principe le dernier arrivé paie la tournée, alors on attend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

A la vôtre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







... 

Si l'image ne s'affiche pas, à vous de l'imaginer.

Chrislm


----------



## barbarella (29 Mars 2003)

profitons en pour fêter le nouveau statut de tomtom


----------



## Glad (29 Mars 2003)

Et qui est ce brave tomtom?


----------



## Glad (29 Mars 2003)

Si vous manquez de monde pour payer des tournées générales pour les gagnants je me mets à votre disposition.
Paraît-il que je saurais bien écrire mais ma modestie m'interdit de le penser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dans combien de temps le nouveau thème?


----------



## Chrislm (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *  profitons en pour fêter le nouveau statut de tomtom













* 

[/QUOTE]


Plus que 350...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Chrislm


----------



## aricosec (29 Mars 2003)

_ "ENFIN  DU SANG FRAIS_  
miam !


----------



## aricosec (29 Mars 2003)

la plage :

"manman,manman,lucg m'a cassé mon chateau de sable !
"oh !mon chéri,ça c'est vrai c'est pas gentil,il est méchant
c'est vrai que sa nounou s'en fout,c'est celle qui ressemble a un gros CUCURBITACE,ecrasé sur le sable

"maman,manman, finn atlas m'a piqué mon seau !
"c'est a cause de la CHALEUR,rempli d'eau il va mettre sa tete dedans !,ça evite les brulures de neurones

"manman,tomtom fait rien qu'a me taper sur la tete
"oh mon chéri,depuis qu'il a gagné un concours,il ne se sent plus,je l'ai d'ailleurs pris avec ma camera
"ce soir je mettrais la cassette dans le MAGNETOSCOPE,et ses parent le verront,ça fera pan pan cucul

"manman,barbarella m'a volé mon livre de merlin
"bof 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 arff ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,si elle compte dechiffer ce vieux GRIMOIRE,elle peut toujours courir

"m'man,je voudrais bien me coucher,mais il y a bebert qui squatte tout le temps le DIVAN
"ça personne n'y peut rien,c'est un garnement qui est toujours fatigué,tout ses profs s'en sont apercu,il ne fait jamais ses devoirs

"ah ah ! maman,je suis bien content,lucg s'est planté mon rateau dans le pied,il crie comme un orfaie(comme chacun sait ,c'est un petit goret) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"c'est a cause d'eux mon fils arico,que zaba et les autres ne viennent plus

compte rendu d'une journée a la plage de ce gentil narico


----------



## barbarella (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Glad:</font><hr /> * Si vous manquez de monde pour payer des tournées générales pour les gagnants je me mets à votre disposition.
Paraît-il que je saurais bien écrire mais ma modestie m'interdit de le penser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dans combien de temps le nouveau thème? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Le thème : Un après-midi à la plage.

Les mots :

- grimoire
- cucurbitacée
- divan
- chaleur
- magnétoscope .


rendus mardi 21 heures, résultats mercredi 20 heures 

Bonne chance à tous et que le meilleur gagne


----------



## Glad (29 Mars 2003)

*Mercredi 16 août 1990* 

Mon cher journal,


Par un beau jour d'Été nous fûmes partis à la plage, moi et Hélène, après avoir fini nos assiettes de cucurbitacés qu'elle avait préparés à l'habitude. Je dis bien fûmes car j'espère que ce moment un jour partira de ma mémoire et fuira hanter quelqu'un d'autre. Déjà que la veille, j'avais réussi à déchirer un pan du divan, il fallut que le malheur continuât. Sous prétexte que j'avais réparé le magnétoscope et qu'Hellène avait regardé en boucle les aventures des Schtroumps, elle me lassait en s'épandant sur un détail dans le grimoire de Gargamel. La chaleur me pesait, je divaguai et commençai alors à entrer dans une sorte de transe. Je me réveillai alors 3 jours plus tard sur un lit d'hôpital: j'avais perdu l'usage de la dernière phalange de l'auriculaire  de la main gauche et était par conséquent tombé dans les pommes. Hélène ne comprit jamais le rapport entre les deux, et nous nous sommes brouillés à cause de cela et j'en suis attristé. Mon cher journal, fait qu'elle ne recasse pas le magnétoscope, je t'en prie!.


----------



## Luc G (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *  profitons en pour fêter le nouveau statut de tomtom













* 

[/QUOTE]

Félicitations à Tomtom.

A propos de statut, le Arico a passé les 2000  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Remarquez, depuis qu'il traîne par là, on peut pas dire qu'il s'est foulé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et puis, Arico, arrête un peu de cafter sur tes petits camarades si tu veux pas qu'on t'abîme le tégument au club des pingouins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 

et ravi de voir arriver des gribouilleurs supplémentaires.


----------



## tomtom (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Glad:</font><hr /> * Et qui est ce brave tomtom? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Glad (29 Mars 2003)

Bon bah, il reste plus qu'à gratter maintenant


----------



## aricosec (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Glad:</font><hr /> * Bon bah, il reste plus qu'à gratter maintenant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

oui ,d'accord,c'est une solution pour gagner ce concours, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ,surtout que certains juges. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ,doivent tirer les gagnants dans un chapeau. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




meme si tu est trés bon,tu a autant de chances de gagner,qu'en grattant un millionnaire.

enfin ,ont continuent quand meme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







bienvenue ici


----------



## barbarella (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * "blouk ! blouk ! blouk !" 






remontons  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## barbarella (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 














* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## barbarella (1 Avril 2003)

rendus mardi 21 heures, résultats mercredi 20 heures


----------



## Luc G (1 Avril 2003)

Invitation

Viens donc t'allonger là sous les palétuviers,
On sera bien, on boira frais du jus de poire,
On lira les troubadours dans de vieux grimoires.
Laisse donc s'encalminer ton clavier.

Viens donc te prélasser sur la plage,
Je creuserai dans le sable un divan,
On écoutera les vagues et le vent.
Laisse donc s'empoussiérer tes pages.

Viens donc empaqueter de bleu la chaleur,
Ce sera bien mieux qu'au magnétoscope
De voir les bateaux en cinémascope
Tracer paresseux leur sillage sans heurts

Viens donc rêver devant la mer qui danse
déguster glacées des salades épicées,  
Citrons verts, pastèques et cucurbitacées.
Et nous baigner de mots sans importance.


----------



## abba zaba (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * "c'est a cause d'eux mon fils arico,que zaba et les autres ne viennent plus* 

[/QUOTE]





 Quelle mauvaise langue !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Désolé de ne briller que par mon absence, mais boulot-boulot et visites de vieilles ruines auvergnates à restaurer m'occupent beaucoup ces temps-ci. Promis, je serai là pour le prochain thème...


----------



## Luc G (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * visites de vieilles ruines auvergnates à restaurer ...* 

[/QUOTE]
Tu payes à manger à Finn ?


----------



## aricosec (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * 
 visites de vieilles ruines bretonnes a restaurer* 

[/QUOTE]

par ou est tu passé ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,je ne t'ai pas vu ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,de toute façon je suis irrécupperable  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







c'est quand meme pas gentil de me traiter ainsi


----------



## abba zaba (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 
Tu payes à manger à Finn ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]






 Une bonne grosse platrée de truffade servie à la truelle...au bout de deux assiettes, il ne pourra plus rien ravaler


----------



## abba zaba (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 






,de toute façon je suis irrécupperable  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]






 En plus, moi, je ne m'y connait pas vraiment en ruines bretonnes, c'est pas trop mon dolmen... Mouarf


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * 
Désolé de ne briller que par mon absence, mais boulot-boulot et visites de vieilles ruines auvergnates à restaurer m'occupent beaucoup ces temps-ci* 

[/QUOTE]

Bon tu viens quand pour réparer ces fichus volets !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * 






 Une bonne grosse platrée de truffade servie à la truelle...au bout de deux assiettes, il ne pourra plus rien ravaler  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu parles : quand je mange de la truffade c'est le poelon entier !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Je pense que je n'aurais pas le temps de poster pour le sujet "plage". Encore mille fois désolé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 En plus j'étais pas inspiré et puis en lisant vos textes, je suis illuminé !


----------



## abba zaba (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Bon tu viens quand pour réparer ces fichus volets !  
* 

[/QUOTE]

Euh,... dès que j'ai acheté cette charmante maison, refait le chauffage, la salle de bain, l'électricité, la cuisine, l'isolation, les sols, les peintures.... Disons 2006 ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Tu parles : quand je mange de la truffade c'est le poelon entier !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










* 

[/QUOTE]

Alors dans ce cas, monte à Picherande, la meilleure truffade  de la galaxie est au Tarafet. (Rien que d'y penser j'en salive...)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * 

Alors dans ce cas, monte à Picherande, la meilleure truffade  de la galaxie est au Tarafet. (Rien que d'y penser j'en salive...) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Merci du conseil. Allez je file à Besse !


----------



## barbarella (2 Avril 2003)

Avec par ordre d'apparition :

- Chrislm
- aricosec
- Glad
- Luc G

Je pourrais déjà donner les résultats, j'ai fait mon choix, mais je pense que vous préférez attendre ce soir 20 heures comme prévu.


----------



## Chrislm (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *
Je pourrais déjà donner les résultats, j'ai fait mon choix, mais je pense que vous préférez attendre ce soir 20 heures comme prévu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je ne serais pas la à 20H00. Alors, un grand Bravo au gagnant.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Chrislm
J'ai 25% d'être ridicule et de me féliciter moi-même


----------



## barbarella (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Chrislm:</font><hr /> * 

Je ne serais pas la à 20H00. Alors, un grand Bravo au gagnant.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Chrislm
J'ai 25% d'être ridicule et de me féliciter moi-même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

et 75 % de gagner


----------



## aricosec (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

et 75 % de gagner  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

ça dés qu'il y a un nouveau sur cette page, la BARBARELLA ne pense qu'au bizutage,lui faire croire qu'il a une chance  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gaspp   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,et le malheureux qui va se laisser berner,ont sait trés  bien qu'elle vote pour BEBERT, meme quand il n'est pas là


----------



## Luc G (3 Avril 2003)

Tu m'as l'air bien peu agressif aujourd'hui, Arico  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 T'es en train de siroter une mauresque ? Tu as gagné au loto ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vas-y franchement : attaque !


----------



## barbarella (3 Avril 2003)

Les résultats dans 25 minutes


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
Le thème : Un après-midi à la plage.

Les mots :

- grimoire
- cucurbitacée
- divan
- chaleur
- magnétoscope .
* 

[/QUOTE]

Désolé encore une fois de n'avoir pas eu le temps de proser, Cette après-midi, j'en ai profité pour aller à la plage me balader.
Le temps de brancher le magnétoscope, pour celà j'ai demandé conseil à Thebig
La chaleur me poussa à aller à la digue.
Quand soudain je me dis : mais pourquoi ne pas faire pousser des cucurbitacées ?
Il suffit juste de chercher dans un grimoire pour savoir comment il faut les planter !

Bon, je sais ce n'est pas vraiment ce que vous attendiez
Mais j'ai tout de même voulu vous conter mon après midi, car autant en emporte le vent.
Je vous laisse : Freud m'appelle sur son divan !!


----------



## barbarella (3 Avril 2003)

15 minutes


----------



## barbarella (3 Avril 2003)

10 ''


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 15 minutes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai une question : 15 minutes, c'est 15 minutes ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Avril 2003)

9"


----------



## barbarella (3 Avril 2003)

5 minutes


----------



## barbarella (3 Avril 2003)

Luc G avec ce merveilleux texte 

Invitation

Viens donc t'allonger là sous les palétuviers,
On sera bien, on boira frais du jus de poire,
On lira les troubadours dans de vieux grimoires.
Laisse donc s'encalminer ton clavier.

Viens donc te prélasser sur la plage,
Je creuserai dans le sable un divan,
On écoutera les vagues et le vent.
Laisse donc s'empoussiérer tes pages.

Viens donc empaqueter de bleu la chaleur,
Ce sera bien mieux qu'au magnétoscope
De voir les bateaux en cinémascope
Tracer paresseux leur sillage sans heurts

Viens donc rêver devant la mer qui danse
déguster glacées des salades épicées,
Citrons verts, pastèques et cucurbitacées.
Et nous baigner de mots sans importance.


----------



## barbarella (3 Avril 2003)

Le guichet réclamations est fermé pour une durée indéterminée


----------



## barbarella (3 Avril 2003)

Il y a foot ce soir ?


----------



## Luc G (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Il y a foot ce soir ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

je n'étais pas au foot, j'étais à table  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (vous risquez plus de me trouver à table qu'au foot, de toutes façons). En plus, ça rame sur le forum.

 Je te remercie, Barbarella d'avoir apprécié ma prose en vers et contre tous (enfin pas beaucoup  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Je m'en vais vous trouver de quoi vous distraire, disons avant 22h, j'espère.

PS. Remarquez que j'aimais bien aussi les autres textes, ce qui me plaît, c'est justement d'avoir sur un thème des "choses" aussi différentes.

Alors, à dans quelques dizaines de minutes (tu peux y aller pour la vaisselle, Barbarella  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ; et pour Aricosec, tu as le temps de prendre un petit digestif, j'ai bien dit "petit"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Et, rappel, pour tous ceux qui pourraient être intéressés à exercer leur plume, je vous donne de quoi filer votre encre (de pieuvre ?) d'ici 22h.


----------



## Luc G (3 Avril 2003)

Me voilà de retour.
Après m'être pressé le neurone, je vous donne de quoi vous presser le citron :

*Le thème : "permis de conduire" (le passer, se le faire enlever, etc. comme vous voulez)

Les mots : tronçonneuse, tricot, bandoulière, salière, marivaudage*

Disons pour dimanche soir : 21h et résultats vers 22-23h sauf si je vais à la nuit de la blanquette au carnaval de Limoux auquel cas : pas de résultats avant lundi fin de matinée (avant, je ne pourrai pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

J'espère que Finn, Krystof et d'autres vont recoller au peloton. Quant à Bebert, maintenant qu'il a mis son lapin dans "et avec google" il pourrait, pour une fois, ne pas nous poser un lapin ici.


----------



## barbarella (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Me voilà de retour.
Après m'être pressé le neurone, je vous donne de quoi vous presser le citron :

Le thème : "permis de conduire" (le passer, se le faire enlever, etc. comme vous voulez)

Les mots : tronçonneuse, tricot, bandoulière, salière, marivaudage

* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu fais dans la facilité, maintenant Luc G ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il faut te ressaisir


----------



## aricosec (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> *
Disons pour dimanche soir : 21h et résultats vers 22-23h sauf si je vais à la nuit de la blanquette au carnaval de Limoux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

je voudrais les resultats le matin,la blanquette de limoux ça obscurcit le jugement,les neurones en berne,tu risque de ne pas etre trés objectif dans ton arbitrage. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






je sais ce que c'est avec le clos vougeot


----------



## Luc G (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Tu fais dans la facilité, maintenant Luc G ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il faut te ressaisir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Je fais ma BA décennale : profitez-en !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, j'avais pensé ne mettre que des mots commençant par Z : zygomatique, zoologie, etc.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eussiez-vous préféré ?


----------



## Luc G (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 

je voudrais les resultats le matin,la blanquette de limoux ça obscurcit le jugement,les neurones en berne,tu risque de ne pas etre trés objectif dans ton arbitrage. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






je sais ce que c'est avec le clos vougeot  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui mais pour ça, il faudrait les copies le samedi, ça fait un peu court.

De toutes façons, mon jugement est toujours obscurci.


----------



## barbarella (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Je fais ma BA décennale : profitez-en !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, j'avais pensé ne mettre que des mots commençant par Z : zygomatique, zoologie, etc.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eussiez-vous préféré ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca pourrait être rigolo, la prochaine fois ....


----------



## Luc G (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Ca pourrait être rigolo, la prochaine fois .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Absolument, ou des mots contenant tous la lettre X : axolotl, exil, etc.

ou bien que tous les verbes contiennent (ou ne contiennent pas) une lettre donnée, etc.


----------



## barbarella (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Absolument, ou des mots contenant tous la lettre X : axolotl, exil, etc.

ou bien que tous les verbes contiennent (ou ne contiennent pas) une lettre donnée, etc.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Ou bien la lettre Q, comme quoiffeur, quangourou etc.


----------



## barbarella (4 Avril 2003)

"permis de conduire" 
Les mots : tronçonneuse, tricot, bandoulière, salière, marivaudage

Etait-ce les deux assiettes de moules marinières, la mousse au chocolat, ou la choucroute, toujours est-il que je ne me sentais pas dans mon assiette cette après-midi-là.

Javais rendez-vous à 14 heures, au conservatoire des arts dramatiques et des petites musiques de chambre, où mon moniteur mattendait, comme à son habitude, une tronçonneuse à la main.

Il me fit asseoir près de lui, et me donna quelques dernières recommandations :
Surtout ne te laisse pas impressionner, si le violon joue trop vite, laisse le te dépasser, tu le rattraperas à la prochaine double-croche, respecte bien les silences, tout se passera bien. 
Avec lui jamais question de marivaudages, que du technique, que de lutile.

Dans un énorme brouhaha, le Maître fit son entrée dans la salle, se saisit dune baguette, que je devinais être de poîlane à la farine qui en tomba sur le sol quand il la frappa de huit coups secs un chevalet de fortune fabriqué à la hâte pour loccasion.

Il sassit ensuite tranquillement à terre sortit de son porte-documents un Livarot coulant à souhait, dégageant une odeur qui rappelait la symphonie fantastique de Berlioz, de sa poche, il sortit une salière, se leva et fit mine de courir après un pigeon invisible en hurlant « Je taurai, je taurai » Le pigeon apparemment récalcitrant ne se laissait pas faire. 
Et cest le nez dans le Livarot que le Maître tonna « A qui le tour ? »

Cétait à moi, en me dirigeant vers le maître, je me pris les pieds dans un cache-nez que je tricotais des genoux sans men rendre compte. Cétait un joli tricot, une maille endroit, une maille en vers, les autres laissées au gré de la fantaisie du moment, il ny a que maille qui maille me dis-je en moi-même recherchant en ces quelques mots félicité et réconfort.

Jattaquais dare-dare, louverture en contre-ut, do dièse et mets y un bémol, une composition personnelle dont jétais particulièrement fière. 
Sous un tonnerre dapplaudissements, jachevais mon exhibition, quand je vis le Maître, venir vers moi, suprême reconnaissance, avec en mains un carton rose qui me donnait lautorisation de conduire un orchestre. 
Le Maître me fit cadeau de ses bretelles pour que je puisse accrocher mon précieux document en bandoulière, et mentraîna dans une ronde endiablée autour, de la foule en liesse.


----------



## aricosec (4 Avril 2003)

"permis de conduire" 
Les mots :* tronçonneuse, tricot, bandoulière, salière, marivaudage *

un ch' val allait trottinant,cahin cahin ,y ya hopla !
que menait une blonde  au pas, cahin cahin ,y a hopla !
elle était un peu frivole,et portait un vieux TRICOT
et l'hiver en cas de gel,un enorme paletot

ya pas besoin de permis,pour mener son ane  au champ
mais ont lui avait bien dit,que les hommes étaient méchants
quand elle allait a l'eglise,elle portait en BANDOULIERE
a l'epaule un vieux fusil,ainsi qu'une cartouchiere

pour ramasser son crottin,tout les p'tits gars du pays
l'a suivaient soir et matin,c'était une drole de manie
il portait tous a la main,et meme ils en étaient fiers
uncoffre de bois  rotin,ressemblant a une SALIERE

toutes les femmes du canton,se mefiaient de leur curé
car un  jour de desespoir,la bonne y était passé
c'était un drole ce coco,il pratiquait le cuissage
quand il parlait de louanges,c'était du MARIVAUDAGE

quand ont passait en voiture,ont n'y voyait que le TRONC    ( evidemment je m'excuse de ce tronc
c'était l'tronc de la SONNEUSE,celle qui fait ding ding dong   (sonnage de tronçonneuse arff ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



en somme tout allait bien,un village comme les autres
quand on y croise quelqu'un,c'est toujours un drole d'apotre

bien sur quel est le rapport,avec une bonne conduite
on peut voir qu'il est ténu,mais un lendemain de cuite
pardonnez a l'arico,ses neurones sont en berne
et il a sous ses carreaux,quelques magistrales cernes


----------



## Luc G (4 Avril 2003)

Qu'est-ce que tu fais là à cette heure-ci, ou ici à cette heure-là, Arico ? Tu prends de l'hepatoum ?


----------



## abba zaba (5 Avril 2003)

Bien que vous m'épatates de plus en plus, 
chose promise, chose due  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Les Vélos à Alcool
- - - - - - - - - - -

Je m'en revenais du bois, la tronçonneuse sur le porte-bagages. C'était la fin de matinée, vers la mi-septembre. L'année, j'suis plus bien sûr, mais c'était un mercredi je crois... Un mercredi, oui, je me souviens bien que la veille on avait regardé Mardi Cinéma, le programme avec la caméra cachée et tout ça ! Bref, je rentrais chez moi sur mon vélo, j'avais bien abattu deux stères et demi ce matin là, et comme il faisait pas mal chaud, j'en avait trempé mon tricot de corps... Pour grimper la côte du Domaine Martin, j'étais sur les rotules et faut bien dire quà cette époque, les vélos, c'était pas comme maintenant où tu as des dérailleurs et des plateaux partout, que si tu veux passer toutes les vitesses, faut faire au moins dix kilomètres. Bon, j'en pouvais plus, je transpirait comme un boeuf une fois arrivé là-haut, et  en remontant sur la selle, je m'suis dit que je ferais bien de passer par le bourg. J'méritait bien un bon canon histoire de me réhydrater un peu la glotte, alors ni une ni deux, j'enquille la route des P'tits Gallets et me v'la parti chez Neuf-Doigts (c'est comme ça qu'on appelait Dédé parce qu'il s'en était coupé un avec sa tronçonneuse). 
Bref, j'arrive au bistrot sur la place, et comme toujours, y'a là Tarzan le grand costaud, Titi, un vieux gars qu'était pas doué pour le marivaudage, Poil-aux-Yeux (rapport à ses sourcils), Grandes-Dents (lui j'ai pas besoin de t'expliquer pourquoi) et deux où trois autres que j'me rappelle plus. Enfin bon, on bois un coup ou deux, Dédé remet sa tournée et on se met à raconter deux trois conneries, on était pas les derniers pour rigoler, tu t'en doutes. Là dessus, (il devait bien être une heure moins le quart) Jeannot le facteur qui s'amène... Il était pas en avance pour finir sa tournée, c'qui signifiait qu'il était pas très frais non plus. Mais faut bien dire que dans l'temps, les facteurs c'était pas comme maintenant où c'est tout juste si t'as le temps de leur dire bonjour avant qu'ils soient remontés dans la voiture. 
Alors Jeannot rentre dans le bistrot comme ça, vers le zinc, et nous on l'asticote un peu, à cause de l'heure. Et là, il veut faire comme dans le film avec sa sacoche en bandoulière et il s'la lance autour du cou : " Hélicoptèèèèère !" il gueule comme ça... Et badabing ! La sacoche ramasse tout sur le bar... les oeufs durs, la salière, le cendrier, deux-trois verres, la bouteille de Picador, tout en miettes par terre.
Dédé était fin fou et il était à deux doigts d'mettre son poing dans la figure du pauvre Jeannot qu'était tout piteux.
Nous on rigolait tu parles, et puis le Dédé s'est mis à rigoler aussi, et Jeannot a payé la tournée générale. Après j'ai remis la mienne, et un autre et puis encore un autre après... 
Bref quand on est repartis j'crois bien qu'il faisait presque nuit, et on avait tous des vélos à alcool... Ça marchait drôlement bien mais ça tombait souvent  du côté du fossé !
C'est après ça que j'ai décidé de passer mon permis...


----------



## barbarella (5 Avril 2003)




----------



## aricosec (5 Avril 2003)

evidemment ,quelqu'un qui vient impromptu sur cette page,a la lecture de ces oeuvres poetiques,se fait la malle en courant,mais souvent pris d'un fou rire y revient,et le vélo qu'e ZABA a laché,il le retrouve dans sa tete,et deviendra un adepte
merci ZABA,quand a BARBARELLA,toujours fidele au poste ne manque jamais d'imagination

je préfére quand meme les ecrits de BEBERT ..arrff..gassp ...glupp


----------



## barbarella (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Me voilà de retour.
Après m'être pressé le neurone, je vous donne de quoi vous presser le citron :

Le thème : "permis de conduire" (le passer, se le faire enlever, etc. comme vous voulez)

Les mots : tronçonneuse, tricot, bandoulière, salière, marivaudage

Disons pour dimanche soir : 21h et résultats vers 22-23h sauf si je vais à la nuit de la blanquette au carnaval de Limoux auquel cas : pas de résultats avant lundi fin de matinée (avant, je ne pourrai pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

J'espère que Finn, Krystof et d'autres vont recoller au peloton. Quant à Bebert, maintenant qu'il a mis son lapin dans "et avec google" il pourrait, pour une fois, ne pas nous poser un lapin ici.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est mieux comme ça


----------



## Luc G (7 Avril 2003)

Barbarella et la musique
Aricosec et la chanson,
Abba Zaba et le cinéma,

C'est les beaux-arts !

Il reste une heure pour Bebert  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (ou d'autres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

PS : pas de nuit de la blanquette pour moi ce soir : je suis donc lucide comme Madame Irma pour lire (relire) vos textes. Je me suis déjà bien amusé.

À tout à l'heure.


----------



## Luc G (7 Avril 2003)

Excusez-moi : j'étais allé jouer les agences matrimoniales entre un jaguar et une epson  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je ne vais pas vous faire languir plus longtemps, enfin, je pense  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vos textes m'ont amusé (ça je l'ai déjà dit) :
Le AricoSec est parti en chanson, une chanson que j'aime bien en plus.
Barbarella a glissé de la chanson à la "grande" musique, un rien déjantée par ailleurs.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et Abba zaba nous l'a joué Tati (que j'adore).

Une petite remarque : vous avez tous l'air pétés  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Conclusion : vos textes m'ont pris par les sentiments. J'en aurais presque la larme à l'oeil, mais en rigolant, c'est pas toujours commode.

Bon, et alors ?


----------



## barbarella (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Bon, et alors ?
* 

[/QUOTE]

Et, alors


----------



## Luc G (7 Avril 2003)

Je voulais m'amuser un peu et j'ai eu des pbs de connexion (ça doit être la présence de barbarella dans le coin).

Donc, pour choisir entre les textes, impossible d'être objectif, ne m'en demandez pas tant.

Et donc, pour des raisons purement sentimentales : parce qu'il m'a fait penser à Bobby Lapointe avec sa tronc-sonneuse (même s'il aurait pu faire un effort pour la faire sonner mieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) , je donne le prix à AricoSec.


----------



## barbarella (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Je voulais m'amuser un peu et j'ai eu des pbs de connexion (ça doit être la présence de barbarella dans le coin).

Donc, pour choisir entre les textes, impossible d'être objectif, ne m'en demandez pas tant.

Et donc, pour des raisons purement sentimentales : parce qu'il m'a fait penser à Bobby Lapointe avec sa tronc-sonneuse (même s'il aurait pu faire un effort pour la faire sonner mieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) , je donne le prix à AricoSec.




* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est bien fait


----------



## Luc G (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

C'est bien fait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

On fait la mauvaise joueuse ?


----------



## bonpat (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

C'est bien fait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
_Le meilleur moyen de ne pas perdre c'est de ne pas participer._
Pierre de Coubertin


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * (...)
(...)

Et donc, pour des raisons purement sentimentales : parce qu'il m'a fait penser à Bobby Lapointe avec sa tronc-sonneuse (même s'il aurait pu faire un effort pour la faire sonner mieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) , je donne le prix à AricoSec.



* 

[/QUOTE]

Boby Lapointe  avic un "b" siouplait mystère LucGG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bravoooooooooooooooo Rico !!! Hip Hip Hip Hourraaaaaaaaaaa !!!


----------



## barbarella (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Le meilleur moyen de ne pas perdre c'est de ne pas participer.
Pierre de Coubertin   * 

[/QUOTE]

_Oui, mais c'est moins drôle_
barbarella


----------



## bonpat (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Le meilleur moyen de ne pas perdre c'est de ne pas participer.
Pierre de Coubertin   * 

[/QUOTE]<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Oui, mais c'est moins drôle
barbarella 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

s'cuses tu as piqué une citation d'RV


----------



## barbarella (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

s'cuses tu as piqué une citation d'RV  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Non,non RV dit : "rigolo" 


----------



## Luc G (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * 

Boby Lapointe  avic un "b" siouplait mystère LucGG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai bien peur que tu aies raison : je vais devoir raser les murs à Pézenas, ils ne voudront plus me donner leur petits pâtés sucré-salé


----------



## aricosec (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> *a cause de  la présence de barbarella dans le coin,j'ai eu des problemes de connections).
.
.
Et donc, pour des raisons purement sentimentales : parce qu'il m'a fait penser à Bobby Lapointe avec sa tronc-sonneuse (même s'il aurait pu faire un effort pour la faire sonner mieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) , je donne le prix à AricoSec.



* 

[/QUOTE]

je n'en ai jamais douté,quand a ma tronc-sonneuse,je n'ai rien compris,mon indication en marge fonctionnait bien le premier coup,et a l'affichage,bernique ?????
donc par flemme j'ai renoncé,sachant que de toute maniere j'étais le meilleur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













et pour le reste tu as raison,il faut toujours trouvé un fautif a ses bavures ..ARRFFF..GASPP  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









et pourquoi pas BARBARELLA.
dans le temps j'accusais SA SEIGNEURIE ALEM,mais maintenant qu'il nous la joue neutre,il me faudra trouver quelqu'un d'autre,si elle a le dos large pourquoi pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







bon je concocte dans mon chapeau un nouveau theme


----------



## aricosec (7 Avril 2003)

voila,une suggestion a été faites ici,je m'y conforme
la presence indispensable d'une meme lettre dans les mots,ici le   *  X  *

nouveau theme
_l'emprunt d'un moyen de locomotion public_
(metro,train,bus,...etc)

les mots
*
ASPHYXIE_AXE_PAIX_MALAXEUR_RIXE*

malheureusement BEBERT est exclu,car lui ses moyens de locomotion,serait plutot du domaine de l'escargot,arff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_" j'ai fait souvent ce reve intense et fou ............."_
ou quelque chose comme ça,
un homme monté sur le dos d'un escargot,qu'ubu n'aurait pas renié.
c'est pourtant ce qui nous arrivent a tous,on a toujours l'impression de ne pas avancer,et de n'avoir pas assez de temps pour tout faire.

en attendant j'espere vos copies, mercredi a minuit.
les ceusses voulant des délais,peuvent se brosser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,le doyen de cette page est intrangigeant.


----------



## barbarella (7 Avril 2003)

Je préférerais jeudi, le mardi et le mercredi, j'ai pas trop le temps de réfléchir, ce sont les deux jours pendant lesquels j'ai des activités intellectuelles.


----------



## Luc G (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Je préférerais jeudi, le mardi et le mercredi, j'ai pas trop le temps de réfléchir, ce sont les deux jours pendant lesquels j'ai des activités intellectuelles. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

48 heures d'affilée


----------



## barbarella (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

48 heures d'affilée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Je fais quand même quelques pauses


----------



## bonpat (7 Avril 2003)

Je vais essayer mais j'aimerais surtout savoir si on peut poster plusieurs versions et choisir celle qu'on veut.
En effet n'étant pas sûr d'avoir le temps de chercher des rimes et de travailler le texte, je préfère déjà tenter un premier jet et puis si je peux un deuxième et si je peux encore un troisème (après il faudra du viagra  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) :

Paris est une ville où lon frôle l*asphyxie* chaque jour.
Alors javais décidé de ne plus utiliser ma voiture.
Et puis je pensais qu utilisant le métro je contribuerais à un meilleur environnement .
De plus, combien de *rixes* éviterai-je pour un coup davertisseur inopportun ?
Que croyais-je ?
A peine ai-je eu besoin de traverser la capitale par son plus bel  *axe*, l'est-ouest,  que je me retrouvais bloqué sous un tunnel du RER. Un *malaxeur*  broyeur géant était en train de créer une nouvelle percée dans la voûte.
Décidément si on veut avoir la *paix* mieux vaut vivre à la campagne (ou en Suisse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## aricosec (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> *  je préfère déjà tenter un premier jet et puis si je peux un deuxième et si je peux encore un troisème (après j'attaquerais le viagra  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) :
* 

[/QUOTE]

tu as tout les droits,pour le tuyau ça devrait le faire avec le viagra
mais  pour le jet ,j'en suis moins sur " arff !


----------



## Luc G (8 Avril 2003)

je passe juste pour changer le titre.

Et pour faire remarquer au Arico qu'il aurait pu un peu se fouler pour le thème  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On a déjà eu les transports en commun (27 janvier) : j'en vois qui suivent pas à Drancy


----------



## barbarella (8 Avril 2003)

Cette histoire se passe en 2059, mais ceci na aucune importance vu que ce nest pas intéressant.

Pour me rendre chez ma tante qui venait davoir un transport de cerveau, jhésitais entre le transport de colère et le transport de joie. Par les temps qui couraient le transport de joie était le moins commun, il faut dire quavec toutes ces rixes a chaque coin de rue, la colère grondait et envahissait le pays.

Par peur de lasphyxie de lopinion publique, les responsables du pays avaient été contraints de bloquer, fort heureusement provisoirement, leurs facultés intellectuelles. Toutes ces restrictions avaient amené tous les syndicats à déposer un préavis de grève pour les principaux transports en commun.

En passant de laxe dune politique déjantée à celui dune politique politicienne, à laquelle seuls les milieux autorisés avaient accès, le grand Malaxeur, chef suprême et gourou incontesté, sétait attiré les foudres de 50 % de la population. Il se consolait en disant que les autres 50 % le soutenaient.

Ne sachant trop que faire je me décidais à emprunter le métro à un taux usuraire dailleurs.

Vivement quils nous fichent la paix avec toutes ces grèves qui nous laissent à chaque fois sur le sable. 

Sous les pavés la plage.


----------



## aricosec (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * je passe juste pour changer le titre.

Et pour faire remarquer au Arico qu'il aurait pu un peu se fouler pour le thème  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On a déjà eu les transports en commun (27 janvier) : j'en vois qui suivent pas à Drancy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










* 

[/QUOTE]

ben oui mais je n'avais mon pense bete sous la main,tu verras quand tu auras mon age  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










moi je connais le metro trés mieux que vous, et  je vous merde


----------



## Luc G (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 

ben oui mais je n'avais mon pense bete sous la main,tu verras quand tu auras mon age  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










moi je connais le metro trés mieux que vous, et  je vous merde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Ne profite pas de ton âge, Arico, pour essayer d'amadouer la jeunesse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On croirait Bebert en train d'essayer de se disculper. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (avec un peu de chance, tu pourras me renvoyer l'ascenseur un de ces jous : moi non plus, je n'ai pas de pense-bête et une mémoire légèrement gruyérée.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Pour le métro, je reconnais ta prééminence : là où je suis, il y a juste des bus. Et déjà pour un natif de la Lozère, c'est presque de la science-fiction. Mes meilleurs souvenirs de transport en commun, c'est le petit train de Palavas, si bien mis en scène par Dubout et que j'ai pris tout gosse : jamais pu l'oublier, ce tortillard !


----------



## bebert (8 Avril 2003)

J'arrive un peu tard pour dire un grand BRAVO à Rico pour sa victoire tant méritée. Ça faisait longtemps que ça ne lui était pas arrivé. Merci à Luc d'avoir pensé à lui héhé. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je profite de cette allocution pour vous dire que je ne pourrai pas participer à ce thème pour cause de doigt de pied cassé* qui m'empêche d'appuyer sur le champignon !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*En plus c'est vrai ! je me suis fais ça hier matin en voulant rattraper mon fils qui ne voulait pas s'habiller pour aller à l'école.


----------



## abba zaba (8 Avril 2003)

Je me joint à Bebert pour te féliciter mon cher arico !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(Bien que cette victoire me paraisse pour le moins douteuse...)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















J'espère avoir un peu de temps pour ne pas rater ce train là et prendre ma revanche. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Barbarella, si tu continues sur cette lancée, on va avoir du mal à suivre, merci de mettre la pédale douce !


----------



## barbarella (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * 
Barbarella, si tu continues sur cette lancée, on va avoir du mal à suivre, merci de mettre la pédale douce ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

D'après ce que j'ai pu lire, tu es loin d'être à la traîne, si tu continues comme ça tu vas dépasser tout le monde, alors prend ton temps


----------



## barbarella (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

*En plus c'est vrai ! je me suis fais ça hier matin en voulant rattraper mon fils qui ne voulait pas s'habiller pour aller à l'école. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Pauvre gosse,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Soigne toi bien


----------



## aricosec (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />  J'arrive un peu tard pour dire un grand BRAVO à Rico pour sa victoire tant méritée. Ça faisait longtemps que ça ne lui était pas arrivé. Merci à Luc d'avoir pensé à lui héhé. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*
.
.
Je profite de cette allocution pour vous dire que je ne participerai pas,comme d'habitude,mon fils s'est cassé un doigt de pied,je lui est mis une baffe,et il ne veut plus taper a ma  place sur macg * 

[/QUOTE]

enfin on sait le fin mot de tes carences,mais pourquoi ne l'a tu pas avoué plus tôt ??


----------



## bebert (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 

enfin on sait le fin mot de tes carences,mais pourquoi ne l'a tu pas avoué plus tôt ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui, j'avoue, j'écris comme un pied. Mais ça tout le monde le savait déjà n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## aricosec (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Oui, j'avoue, j'écris comme un pied. Mais ça tout le monde le savait déjà n'est-ce pas ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

oui mais cela n'a jamais été un pied de cochon arff ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et puis a voir tout ces desistements,les ceusses qui voudrait se joindre a nous,vont avoir les jetons,croire le devoir infaisable,non decidemment ABA,et ZABA, ainsi que BEBERT ne sont pas fiable ce coup ci


----------



## bonpat (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 

oui mais cela n'a jamais été un pied de cochon arff ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et puis a voir tout ces desistements,les ceusses qui voudrait se joindre a nous,vont avoir les jetons,croire le devoir infaisable,non decidemment ABA,et ZABA, ainsi que BEBERT ne sont pas fiable ce coup ci
















* 

[/QUOTE]
et moi je compte pour des prunes ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et pourtant j'suis pas brune.


----------



## aricosec (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
et moi je compte pour des prunes ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et pourtant j'suis pas brune.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

ah ben non ! toi tu a déja fait ton premier jet !ce qui n'est pas le cas des ci devant cités.
poil au .....


----------



## barbarella (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 


poil au ..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

bras


----------



## abba zaba (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

bras  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

... de Pieds


----------



## aricosec (9 Avril 2003)

et voila,moi qui prechait la paix,je vois que cette page s'asphixie,comme pris dans un malaxeur le suget que j'avais axé sur les transports en commun,n'a pas rencontré d'amateurs,au risque de declancher une rixe,je crierais bien haut. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ce soir minuit dernier délai,je signale en outre que BARBARELLA et ZABA,sans oublier ABA ,sont pris la main dans le sac.
ils sont Là,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,arico les a vu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_"c'est un jour ou il cherchait une rime que jamais il ne trouva " _


----------



## Luc G (9 Avril 2003)

Sirote ton apéro et patiente, Arico : il n'est pas encore minuit. Je te pondrai quelque chose ce soir. Va chatouiller les pieds à Finn et à d'autres, histoire de voir s'il sont prêtsà jacter.


----------



## abba zaba (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> *

ce soir minuit dernier délai,je signale en outre que BARBARELLA et ZABA, sont pris la main dans le sac.  * 

[/QUOTE]






 C'est pas moi c'est Abba !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_ Zaba_


----------



## abba zaba (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * 







 C'est pas moi c'est Abba !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Zaba * 

[/QUOTE]










 FAYOT !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_ Abba_


----------



## aricosec (10 Avril 2003)

inexorablement,pendant que certains font les finauds,le temps s'ecoule 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.
.






.
.


----------



## Luc G (10 Avril 2003)

Excusez-moi, j'étais dans l'erreur, j'y retourne


----------



## Luc G (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * inexorablement,pendant que certains font les finauds,le temps s'ecoule 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











.



* 

[/QUOTE]

Excité comme un parisien, le Arico. Enfin, je ne voudrais pas lui faire faire une embolie du neurone enflé. Et donc, je ne le laisse pas moisir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 plus longtemps. Je m'excuse, j'ai pas trop eu le temps de raffiner.

L'exil d'Alex à Aix, loin d'Alix
--------------------------------

C'était en Aix, la ville d'eaux,
Que s'était exilé Alexandre
Exaspéré de toujours entendre
Les cris d'Alix, vraiment plein le dos 

Espérant y trouver la paix,
Y oublier ses rixes avec Alix,
Laisser le temps le rattraper,
Et boire frais lentement son pastis

Si loin d'Alix, L'exil était doré,
Alexandre bronzait peinard,
Sur le plumard espatarré
Dans l'axe du soleil, un vrai panard

En bas, le glacier lançait son malaxeur,
Bercé par le ron-ron, Alexandre,
Ronflait sans plus même entendre,
Grincer l'axe rouillé du ventilateur

Finie l'asphyxie de l'exigu studio,
Des voisins l'insupportable radio,
Sur la terrasse Alexandre
Laissait le vent le détendre

Mais s'emmerdait aussi l'Alexandre
Sans plus personne à devoir attendre,
Sans Alix avec qui rixer
Sans ces cris, sans ces excés

Moralité : c'est bien beau de bader,
D'écarquiller les doigts de pieds.
Mais bader seul, ça laisse un froid.
Faut pas sortir de l'X pour savoir ça.

C?est ainsi que devint chauffeur de bus,
Sur la ligne d'Aix à Marseille
Et ça dura trente ans et plus ,
Un étudiant attardé sans oseille.

Parce qu'Alix aimait pas le train
Mais détestait pas le train-train
Et tout est bien qui finit bien
Prenez un ticket, c'est pour rien.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2003)

nouveau theme
_l'emprunt d'un moyen de locomotion public_
(metro,train,bus,...etc)

les mots *ASPHYXIE , AXE, PAIX, MALAXEUR, RIXE*



J'ai visité en rêve une dimension encore inconnue 

Sans RIXES, qui tuent les relations humaines
Sans MALAXEURS, qui bétonnent la nature 
Sans AXES définis, qui brouillent l'imagination 

Un monde ouvert à la fantaisie où  il y règne
La paix, l'amitié, la douceur, l'amour, la pureté
Où nous sommes ASPHYXIES par le bonheur

Pour  y parvenir j'ai emprunté un ferry en Norvège
Où je m'y suis assoupie en laissant mes pensées 
Naviguer au gré des vagues qui se fesaient dansantes.



_Je vous souhaite une bonne nuit à tous !
Avec mes amitiés à Missieur Aricosec_


----------



## aricosec (10 Avril 2003)

et voila la boucle est bouclée
nous avons donc
BONPAT donc le talent ne se dement pas
BARBARELLA qui elle cotoit les anges
LUCG qui lui ne nous lache pas
et FREDO qui entre dans la danse

le theme ayant effrayé les autres,ce qui m'étonne de la part de BEBERT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  , esperons quand meme recuperer les defaitistes la prochaine fois

donc dans un élan d'impartialité,je designe gagnant FREDO qui a su loyalement me cirer les pompes

alors FREDO a toi le choix,pour la prochaine foi.
poil au ...


----------



## bonpat (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 
donc dans un élan d'impartialité,je designe gagnant FREDO 
* 

[/QUOTE]

Bravo Frédo, je suis ému jusqu'à l'os (lequel?).
Ce qui prouve qu'on peut faire court mais bon.


----------



## Luc G (10 Avril 2003)

Bravo, Frédo et merci d'amener du sang neuf  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. Arico, évite les *élans* d'impartialité, tu vas encore te casser la gueule !


----------



## barbarella (10 Avril 2003)

Bravo à Fredo, bravo à Arico pour son choix, et bravo à tous ceux sans qui rien ne serait possible


----------



## bebert (10 Avril 2003)

Bravo Frédi, Frédu, Frédo !
Je t'ai presque entendu fredonné ces belle paroles !


----------



## aricosec (10 Avril 2003)

manque de pot,avec les pensées de doux reveur de FREDO,esperant un monde parfait.soit c'est une emanation de l'au dela,soit un extra terrestre,d'ailleurs il me semble que cette nuit j'ai vu decollé un O.V N........... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"ça y est,mon papounet arico s'est encore endormi sur son clavier,mais je confirme que son choix de FREDO,était logique"
signé aricover


----------



## bonpat (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * manque de pot, avec les pensées   de doux reveur de FREDO, espérant un monde parfait.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Alors là je ne comprends plus rien.
Ou bien tu t'es laissé aller (à la place de douce réveuse) ou bien Frédo est un garçon.
J'ai posé 10 fois la question, j'amais de réponse...


----------



## aricosec (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Alors là je ne comprends plus rien.
Ou bien tu t'es laissé aller (à la place de douce réveuse) ou bien Frédo est un garçon.
J'ai posé 10 fois la question, j'amais de réponse...   * 

[/QUOTE]
ecoute, moi non plus je ne sais pas,mais faisant parti des dinosaures,j'en suis encore a privilegier le masculin,faute de dementi,ce qui viendra peut etre,ceci n'en diminuant pas son succés,et n'apportant que du renfort a a BARBARELLA sur cette page


----------



## bonpat (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 
ecoute, moi non plus je ne sais pas,mais faisant parti des dinosaures,j'en suis encore a privilegier le masculin,faute de dementi,ce qui viendra peut etre,ceci n'en diminuant pas son succés,et n'apportant que du renfort a a BARBARELLA sur cette page






* 

[/QUOTE]
Franchement pour écrire ce que Frédo écrit, je pense que c'est une fille. La recette "comment s'aimer" et le texte qui lui a donné la victoire respirent la sensibilité féminine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'espère que je ne me trompe pas, sinon désolé Frédo.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 
donc dans un élan d'impartialité,je designe gagnant FREDO qui a su loyalement me cirer les pompes

alors FREDO a toi le choix,pour la prochaine foi.
poil au ...




* 

[/QUOTE]

Youpiii !!!  Poil au menton! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci missieur Aricosec d'avoir pris ma copie alors que je l'avais postée après l'heure définie.
Merci aussi, de m'avoir choisie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je vous en serais reconnaissante à vie maître Aricosec 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci aussi, à vous tous pour vos gentils mots. Je suis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 d'avoir partagé un peu de mon rêve avec vous.

Et pour ceux qui se posent encore des questions sur mon identité et bien relisez moi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bien, je vous livre un nouveau thème dans mon prochain post...
A toute suite


----------



## aricosec (10 Avril 2003)

ainsi plus de question,vil BONPAT,nous avions tous vu depuis longtemps que fredo était au feminin, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















c'est quand meme BARBARELLA qui va etre heureuse,je les vois déja brandirent..(non !  non!..),brandirent leurs panneaux.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2003)

Bien, me revoilà ! J'espère ne pas vous avoir fait trop attendre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour commencer, je vous propose d'*aller faire du camping* dans les contrées de votre choix. 
Et ensuite de nous conter votre histoire en y incluant les mots suivants:
*eau, sceau, bateau, panneau et manteau*.

Amusez- vous bien !!!

@ bientôt ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_ps: p'tre que j'irais moi aussi, faire du camping..._


----------



## Luc G (11 Avril 2003)

Après l'attente, c'est la tente, laissez-vous tenter. Quant à toi, Bebert, ne campe pas sur ta position.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et, à propos, l'arrivée de la caravane, c'est pour quand ?
(Histoire de voir s'il faut réclamer des délais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## aricosec (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Après l'attente, c'est la tente, laissez-vous tenter. Quant à toi, Bebert, ne campe pas sur ta position.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et, à propos, l'arrivée de la caravane, c'est pour quand ?
(Histoire de voir s'il faut réclamer des délais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)   * 

[/QUOTE]

tu as raison,n'attendont pas BEBERT pour reclamer,ou alors on pourras vraiment aller faire ce petit tour au camping.et meme avec des moufles..arrff !

et FREDO si tu participe,ne crois pas avoir encore le prix,ici on est elu(e) qu'une fois,ou alors il faut coucher avec le producteur,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 : 
ou encore donner,enfin on donne ce qu'on veut


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Après l'attente, c'est la tente, laissez-vous tenter. Quant à toi, Bebert, ne campe pas sur ta position.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et, à propos, l'arrivée de la caravane, c'est pour quand ?
(Histoire de voir s'il faut réclamer des délais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)   * 

[/QUOTE]


Joliment dit tout ça, bravo Luc G !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et bien tout dépend du nombre de jours que vous passer à camper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Non sérieusement, combien de temps vous faut-il ? 

Moi, je ne serais pas là Samedi qui vient, on est Jeudi, alors on peut
se donner rendez-vous pour Dimanche soir p.e., quand pensez-vous tous ?


----------



## Luc G (11 Avril 2003)

Oui, il faut au moins ça. Pour moi, dimanche minuit, c'est bon. pour bebert, je sais pas


----------



## bebert (11 Avril 2003)

Je suis pas pressé.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je les attends moi les touristes, tidjouu !
On annonce même des centaines de milliers de campeurs pour le G8 à Evian au mois de juin !


----------



## barbarella (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Frédo:</font><hr /> * Bien, me revoilà ! J'espère ne pas vous avoir fait trop attendre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour commencer, je vous propose d'aller faire du camping dans les contrées de votre choix. 
Et ensuite de nous conter votre histoire en y incluant les mots suivants:
eau, sceau, bateau, panneau et manteau.

Amusez- vous bien !!!

@ bientôt ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps: p'tre que j'irais moi aussi, faire du camping...



* 

[/QUOTE]

Super, en plus c'est le temps idéal, n'oubliez pas vos bottes et vos cirés.


----------



## barbarella (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Oui, il faut au moins ça. Pour moi, dimanche minuit, c'est bon. pour bebert, je sais pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

OK pour dimanche minuit.

Et les résultats ?


----------



## Luc G (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Super, en plus c'est le temps idéal, n'oubliez pas vos bottes et vos cirés.








* 

[/QUOTE]
N'en profite pas pour cirer les bottes à Frédo


----------



## bonpat (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

OK pour dimanche minuit.

Et les résultats ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










* 

[/QUOTE]
Il ne faut pas que les résultats pertubent le Burger Quizz, je propose lundi 12h00 !


----------



## Luc G (11 Avril 2003)

Si tu veux, bonpat, mais ça peut aussi être minuit 10. Il n'y a que barbarella qui a besoin de 2 jours pour corriger (éducation anglaise ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## barbarella (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 
N'en profite pas pour cirer les bottes à Frédo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Quelle opinion déplorable tu as de moi


----------



## barbarella (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Si tu veux, bonpat, mais ça peut aussi être minuit 10. Il n'y a que barbarella qui a besoin de 2 jours pour corriger (éducation anglaise ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)   * 

[/QUOTE]

Ne confondrais tu pas Anglais et Suisses ?

Quoi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il y a des Suisses ici, trop tard c'est écrit


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2003)

Bon les djeunes faut vous décider pour Dimanche minuit ou Lundi 12h ? 
J'ai pas toute la nuit pour vous ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je suis déjà entrain d'empacter mes affaires dans mon sac à dos...  
et vous où vous en êtes ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Comme le signale Barbarella n'oublions pas nos cirés et nos bottes


----------



## barbarella (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Frédo:</font><hr /> * Bon les djeunes faut vous décider pour Dimanche minuit ou Lundi 12h ? 
J'ai pas toute la nuit pour vous ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je suis déjà entrain d'empacter mes affaires dans mon sac à dos...  
et vous où vous en êtes ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Comme le signale Barbarella n'oublions pas nos cirés et nos bottes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Rendu dimanche minuit, résultats lundi midi.

Tu vas vraiment camper  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon courage


----------



## bonpat (11 Avril 2003)

Par précaution je poste vite, de peur d'oublier ce week-end.

Je me souviens bien de cette année 1955. Mes parents navaient pas les moyens de nous envoyer, ma sur et moi, en vacances. A Noël quand nos camarades partaient skier à Courchevel ou faire des courses à Londres, nous allions, ma sur et moi, camper près de la  marre « du diable ».
Pour y aller, nous devions traverser le chemin au fond du jardin et pénétrer dans la forêt. Nous nous évadions en restant dans une vieille caravane rouillée. Et ne plus voir nos pas sur le lourd *manteau* neigeux nous donnait limpression dêtre isolé du monde.
Bien sûr l*eau* de la marre était gelée, mais rien ne nous aurait empêché de naviguer.
Notre *bateau* était un vieux *panneau* de bois arraché à lentrée du bois sur lequel on distinguait encore les mots « zone contaminée  accès strictement interdit ». Il est vrai que nous avions dû aussi briser les *sceaux* des gendarmes pour entrer.
Mais les vacances étaient à ce prix et seules les morts mystérieuses de mes parent et de ma
sur lannée suivante méloignèrent  pour toujours de notre marre.


----------



## aricosec (11 Avril 2003)

excusez moi,je ne peux pas pour minuit,mon aide menagere refuse d'attendre pour me border,je ne verrais donc ça que le matin.
c'est bete hein!


----------



## Luc G (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Ne confondrais tu pas Anglais et Suisses ?

Quoi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il y a des Suisses ici, trop tard c'est écrit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Ben non : c'est bien dans l'éducation anglaise que les corrections sont les plus sévères, non ?


----------



## barbarella (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Ben non : c'est bien dans l'éducation anglaise que les corrections sont les plus sévères, non ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Ah, tu parles de ces corrections là, effectivement deux jours c'est ce qu'il faut et encore...


----------



## barbarella (11 Avril 2003)

Le thème : faire du camping dans les contrées de votre choix.
Les mots : eau, sceau, bateau, panneau et manteau.

Cétait notre premier voyage en France, Hanz et moi avions décidé de visiter Paris. Nos moyens étant limités nous avions décidé de camper. 

Tout est prêt, demain matin nous partons, il faudra se lever de bonne heure, la route sera longue.

Après deux heures dembouteillages sur les périphériques, nous entrâmes enfin dans la capitale lumière.
Nous nous mîmes immédiatement en quête dun terrain susceptible de nous accueillir, notre tente, notre barbecue et nos super W.C. auto rétractables, dernière acquisition de Hanz avant notre départ. En fait il sagissait dun seau, monté sur un astucieux système de bras télescopique qui se repliait dès quon se levait. La principale difficulté résidait dans la vitesse de redressement, trop vite cétait la catastrophe, trop lentement la catastrophe aussi. Mais quand tout se passait bien quel soulagement.

Nous aperçûmes rapidement un terrain qui ferait notre affaire, lherbe y était verte, bien entretenue, et, aux grilles dentrée aucun tarif, nous supposâmes que cétait gratuit.

Au milieu des pelouses, reposait une maison à larchitecture quelque peu désuète à mon goût, nous apprîmes plus tard quil sagissait du Sénat, je navais jamais entendu ce mot auparavant.

Un bassin, rempli deau, nous permettrait sans doute de faire quelques parties de pêche, Hanz, la tente une fois montée, irait nous chercher une ou deux prises de choix.

À peine installés nous nous rendîmes compte que nous avions oublié le bateau pliable, nous étions au comble de la désolation, la partie de pêche savérait compromise. Nous étions tombés dans le panneau de la précipitation. 

Tant pis la tente était jolie, encadrée de son manteau darlequin. Les duvets moelleux nous attendaient. 

Demain nous irons au Panthéon.


----------



## bonpat (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Le thème : faire du camping dans les contrées de votre choix.
Les mots : eau, sceau, bateau, panneau et manteau.

Cétait notre premier voyage en France, Hanz et moi avions décidé de visiter Paris. Nos moyens étant limités nous avions décidé de camper. 

Tout est prêt, demain matin nous partons, il faudra se lever de bonne heure, la route sera longue.

Après deux heures dembouteillages sur les périphériques, nous entrâmes enfin dans la capitale lumière.
Nous nous mîmes immédiatement en quête dun terrain susceptible de nous accueillir, notre tente, notre barbecue et nos super W.C. auto rétractables, dernière acquisition de Hanz avant notre départ. En fait il sagissait dun seau, monté sur un astucieux système de bras télescopique qui se repliait dès quon se levait. La principale difficulté résidait dans la vitesse de redressement, trop vite cétait la catastrophe, trop lentement la catastrophe aussi. Mais quand tout se passait bien quel soulagement.

Nous aperçûmes rapidement un terrain qui ferait notre affaire, lherbe y était verte, bien entretenue, et, aux grilles dentrée aucun tarif, nous supposâmes que cétait gratuit.

Au milieu des pelouses, reposait une maison à larchitecture quelque peu désuète à mon goût, nous apprîmes plus tard quil sagissait du Sénat, je navais jamais entendu ce mot auparavant.

Un bassin, rempli deau, nous permettrait sans doute de faire quelques parties de pêche, Hanz, la tente une fois montée, irait nous chercher une ou deux prises de choix.

À peine installés nous nous rendîmes compte que nous avions oublié le bateau pliable, nous étions au comble de la désolation, la partie de pêche savérait compromise. Nous étions tombés dans le panneau de la précipitation. 

Tant pis la tente était jolie, encadrée de son manteau darlequin. Les duvets moelleux nous attendaient. 

Demain nous irons au Panthéon.
* 

[/QUOTE]
c'était avec "sceau" ? pas seau !


----------



## Luc G (11 Avril 2003)

Ben, alors, Barbarella ?
On suit pas ?
On dort près du radiateur ?
On veut une copie corrigée dans un quart d'heure


----------



## barbarella (11 Avril 2003)

Et alors, qui vous dit que ce n'est pas un seau scellé, hein ?


----------



## barbarella (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Et alors, qui vous dit que ce n'est pas un seau scellé, hein ?    * 

[/QUOTE]

Et puis, moi être suédoise, pas bien comprendre français, 1 mètre 72, 92 - 58 - 95, blonde, yeux bleus, me pardonerai vou ?


----------



## Luc G (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Et alors, qui vous dit que ce n'est pas un seau scellé, hein ?    * 

[/QUOTE]

ça change rien au problème  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Un sceau sellé, ç'eut été bon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Ce serait sur le thème, tu pourrais t'en sortir mais là ça va être dur.


----------



## barbarella (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

ça change rien au problème  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Un sceau sellé, ç'eut été bon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Ce serait sur le thème, tu pourrais t'en sortir mais là ça va être dur.




* 

[/QUOTE]

Vouzéte que des jaloux, vous ne pouvez pas imaginer un camping sur les pelouses du sénat, moi je le peux, et sur la place de la Concorde, dans les jardins du trocadéro, on a les moyens que l'on nous donne et les rêves que l'on s'accorde. 

N'empêche que mon seau auto-rétractable monté sur un bras téléscopique , c'est un coup de génie. Demain je passe d'urgence à l'INPI


----------



## aricosec (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

ça change rien au problème  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Un sceau sellé, ç'eut été bon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Ce serait sur le thème, tu pourrais t'en sortir mais là ça va être dur.




* 

[/QUOTE]
pas du tout,il n'est pas etabli dans les contraintes que " l'ortografe "du mot sois obligatoire,la consonnance suffit.
le sot litaire
le sot l'y laisse
le saut a l'élastique
le saut carpé
sonne pareille,evidemment au camping,c'est plusdure  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















PS :sans oublier le sau cisson 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
.


----------



## Luc G (11 Avril 2003)

Je veux bien, Arico mais si c'est trop facile, ça présente moins d'intérêt : si le "son" c'est "dithyrambique", ça peut être rigolo mais "so" ? C'est un peu court, jeune homme, on pourrait dire bien des choses, en somme.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[Maintenant, c'est toi qui vois puisque c'est toi qui propose mots et thème.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ]

Je me corrige moi-même : Mais qu'est-ce que je raconte, moi, c'est pas à toi, Arico, de décider, c'est à Frédo. Et donc jusque là, Barbarella l'a dans le baba


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
72, 92 - 58 - 95* 

[/QUOTE]
Euh, Barbarella, j'ai essayé de t'appeler hier soir.....t'es sûre de ton numéro de téléphone ?????


----------



## bonpat (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Et puis, moi être suédoise, pas bien comprendre français, 1 mètre 72, 92 - 58 - 95, blonde, yeux bleus, me pardonerai vou ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
J'aime beaucoup avec seau, je trouve que ça apporte un peu plus de joie...


----------



## barbarella (11 Avril 2003)

Puisque certaines personnes semblent n'avoir rien de mieux à faire que de chipoter pour un *C* voici une légère modification de mon superbe texte :

faire du camping dans les contrées de votre choix.
eau, sceau, bateau, panneau et manteau.

Cétait notre premier voyage en France, Hanz et moi avions décidé de visiter Paris. Nos moyens étant limités nous avions décidé de camper. 

Tout est prêt, demain matin nous partons, il faudra se lever de bonne heure, la route sera longue.

Après deux heures dembouteillages sur les périphériques, nous entrâmes enfin dans la capitale lumière.
Nous nous mîmes immédiatement en quête dun terrain susceptible de nous accueillir, notre tente, notre barbecue et nos super W.C. auto rétractables, dernière acquisition de Hanz avant notre départ. En fait il sagissait dun seau, monté sur un astucieux système de bras télescopique (sauvagement frappé du sceau de lentreprise propriétaire du brevet) qui se repliait dès quon se levait. La principale difficulté résidait dans la vitesse de redressement, trop vite cétait la catastrophe, trop lentement la catastrophe aussi. Mais quand tout se passait bien quel soulagement.

Nous aperçûmes rapidement un terrain qui ferait notre affaire, lherbe y était verte, bien entretenue, et, aux grilles dentrée aucun tarif, nous supposâmes que cétait gratuit.

Au milieu des pelouses, reposait une maison à larchitecture quelque peu désuète à mon goût, nous apprîmes plus tard quil sagissait du Sénat, je navais jamais entendu ce mot auparavant.

Un bassin, rempli deau, nous permettrait sans doute de faire quelques parties de pêche, Hanz, la tente une fois montée, irait nous chercher une ou deux prises de choix.

À peine installés nous nous rendîmes compte que nous avions oublié le bateau pliable, nous étions au comble de la désolation, la partie de pêche savérait compromise. Nous étions tombés dans le panneau de la précipitation. 

Tant pis la tente était jolie, encadrée de son manteau darlequin. Les duvets moelleux nous attendaient. 

Demain nous irons au Panthéon.


----------



## barbarella (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 
pas du tout,il n'est pas etabli dans les contraintes que " l'ortografe "du mot sois obligatoire,la consonnance suffit.
le sot litaire
le sot l'y laisse
le saut a l'élastique
le saut carpé
sonne pareille,evidemment au camping,c'est plusdure  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















PS :sans oublier le sau cisson 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
.
* 

[/QUOTE]

Bravo Arico


----------



## bebert (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> 

Et puis, moi être suédoise, pas bien comprendre français, *1 mètre, 72 kg*, 92 - 58 - 95, blonde, yeux bleus, me pardonerai vou ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/QUOTE]

Au vu de tes références, c'est impardonnable !


----------



## barbarella (11 Avril 2003)

Mais qu'est-ce que vous avez tous ces mensurations sont d'une banalité affligeante


----------



## bonpat (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Mais qu'est-ce que vous avez tous ces mensurations sont d'une banalité affligeante 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Oui, mais moi je savais pas que tu étais une fille.


----------



## bonpat (12 Avril 2003)

Si tous les participants ont répondu, ce n'est peut-être pas la peine de les faire attendre... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Frédo pourrait déjà choisir, non ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A moins que d'autres aient l'intention de participer.


----------



## bebert (12 Avril 2003)

Je n'ai pas dit mon dernier mot Jean-Pierre.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Je n'ai pas dit mon dernier mot Jean-Pierre.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

cé qui ? Jean-Pierre ?  bonpat ?


----------



## Luc G (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Si tous les participants ont répondu, ce n'est peut-être pas la peine de les faire attendre... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Frédo pourrait déjà choisir, non ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A moins que d'autres aient l'intention de participer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais c'est qu'il serait pressé ! On a bien dit dimanche minuit, non ?

Prends le temps de vivre, bonpat : les coquelicots sont en fleurs, la vigne est partie, les soirées s'allongent : il est temps de ne pas se dépêcher  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. Bravo à Barbarella qui a remis son c où il convenait. Seuls les sots l'en blâmeront.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

 n'oubliez pas vos bottes    * 

[/QUOTE]

Il est vrai que les blagues vaseuses font légion en ce moment !!!
je vais essayer de me remettre dans le bain si je trouve du temps.
Enfin d'abord il faut je vois si je puis me faire aider par ma tante !!! narf narf ! Vraiment vaseuses ces blagues !


----------



## aricosec (12 Avril 2003)

hé ho,hé ho hé!,bonjour messieurs dames
dans votre voiture,auriez vous un coin
serait ce de vous ,une bonté d'ame
de nous emmenez,un p'tit peut plus loin

bien,pour tout vous dire,c'est a l'aventure
qu'avec courage nous nous en allons
nous n'avons seulement, comme couverture
que notre  tricots et un grand MANTEAU

pour allez camper sous une pluie d'étoiles
de notre seigneur nous avons le SCEAU
le ciel nous entoure,et c'est un doux voile
un baume divin,guérissant nos maux

qui n'a pas rêvé  un jour de biture
d'atteindre l'olympe,ou bien seulement
sur un fier BATEAU ,a toute voilure
etre capitaine et libre vraiment

glisser sur les flots de quelque ocean
n'etre plus jamais pantin de chiméres
etre enfin quelqu'un,sortir du rang
et que meme l'EAU,ne soit plus amére

reveille toi donc,tu deraille encore
me dit ma copine qui veille sur moi
j'ai vu le PANNEAU,et si t'est d'accord
c'est tout prés de lui que l'on camperas

bon d'accord,je la plante


----------



## aricosec (13 Avril 2003)

battont le rappel


----------



## Ruban (13 Avril 2003)

faire du camping dans les contrées de votre choix.
eau, sceau, bateau, panneau et manteau.

Pour partir en camping il ne faut rien oublier. 

Jai donc fait ma liste :

- une boîte de sceau daspirine (en cas de mal de tête)
- un relax bateau (version camping du lit bateau)
- un panneau (pour chasser le gibier)
- une bouteille deau de lavande (pour parfumer les draps)
- un petit maillet (pour planter la tente sur le manteau terrestre)

Bon voilà tout est prêt, il ny a plus quà


----------



## bebert (14 Avril 2003)

_Pour commencer, je vous propose d'*aller faire du camping* dans les contrées de votre choix. 
Et ensuite de nous conter votre histoire en y incluant les mots suivants: 
*eau, sceau, bateau, panneau et manteau*._


Je temmènerai cet été observer le ciel étoilé.
Nous préparerons nos sac à dos, nos télescopes et nos *manteaux*.
Nous grimperons sur les cimes de nos montagnes.
Nous suivrons les *panneaux* indiquant la Voie Lactée. 
Nous camperons seuls dans la nuit à la recherche de la plus petite ampoule céleste.
Nous prendrons un *bateau* imaginaire et naviguerons sur les *eaux* de locéan cosmique.
Nous penserons en regardant la Lune, à la trace laissée par un homme comme une empreinte faite avec un *sceau*.


----------



## Ruban (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Pour commencer, je vous propose d'aller faire du camping dans les contrées de votre choix. 
Et ensuite de nous conter votre histoire en y incluant les mots suivants: 
eau, sceau, bateau, panneau et manteau.


Je temmènerai cet été observer le ciel étoilé.
Nous préparerons nos sac à dos, nos télescopes et nos manteaux.
Nous grimperons sur les cimes de nos montagnes.
Nous suivrons les panneaux indiquant la Voie Lactée. 
Nous camperons seuls dans la nuit à la recherche de la plus petite ampoule céleste.
Nous prendrons un bateau imaginaire et naviguerons sur les eaux de locéan cosmique.
Nous penserons en regardant la Lune, à la trace laissée par un homme comme une empreinte faite avec un sceau.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Et t'as prévu la tente


----------



## bonpat (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * 

cé qui ? Jean-Pierre ?  bonpat ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Je pense que c'est Jean-Pierre Foucault qui fait un jeu où on doit dire "c'est mon dernier mot".

_Oupsy, désolé de ne pas t'avoir répondu avant, j'étais parti loin de chez moi
mais mon coeur, euh mes pensées pardon, étaient près de toi, en tout bien tout honneur, bien entendu_


----------



## bebert (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ruban:</font><hr /> * 

Et t'as prévu la tente  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

J'aurais pu ajouter : "nous dormirons à la belle étoile."


----------



## Ruban (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

J'aurais pu ajouter : "nous dormirons à la belle étoile." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais tu ne l'as pas fait


----------



## aricosec (14 Avril 2003)

ah !,voila pourquoi BEBERT n'ecrit pas souvent,c'est pour ne nous offrir que du nectar,en sommes du concentré.
c'est bien aussi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











ps :_ pourtant il a trouvé un rival avec RUBAN


----------



## barbarella (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * ah !,voila pourquoi BEBERT n'ecrit pas souvent,c'est pour ne nous offrir que du nectar,en sommes du concentré.
c'est bien aussi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











ps :_ pourtant il a trouvé un rival avec RUBAN 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]

Pardon UNE rivale


----------



## Ruban (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Pardon UNE rivale  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]






 barbarella 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on avait un contrat, tu réponds à tes questions, et moi aux miennes.

Sinon c'est bien ça UNE rivale


----------



## bebert (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ruban:</font><hr /> * 

Mais tu ne l'as pas fait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Je fournis mes efforts que par doses homéopathiques. De plus, je ne voudrais pas donner des complexes à DocEvil !


----------



## bebert (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ruban:</font><hr /> * 






 barbarella 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on avait un contrat, tu réponds à tes questions, et moi aux miennes.

* 

[/QUOTE]

Qui se cache derrière "le ruban" ? Alors comme ça on complote avec Barbarella ?


----------



## Ruban (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Qui se cache derrière "le ruban" ? Alors comme ça on complote avec Barbarella ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est une vieille copine je la soutiens


----------



## Ruban (14 Avril 2003)

et elle en a bien besoin


----------



## Luc G (14 Avril 2003)

J'arrive à la cloche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(j'ai pas dit : j'arrive, la cloche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Enfin, ça me permet de vous parler d'Ensérune où j'étais cette après-midi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






"Alors, Alphonse, tu fonces ?"
Disait Julie à L'Alphonse.
L'Alphonse hésitant se tâtait
Mais têtue Julie insistait.

"Le bateau sur le canal du midi,
C'est comme un avant-goût du paradis.
Écouter les yeux mi-clos s'évaporer l'eau
À l'ombre des platanes entrelacer nos mots."

"Tu ne préfèrerais pas dormir sur terre ?
Si on allait plutôt camper à Nanterre ?
On serait bien au chaud dans nos manteaux
À écouter la pluie en jouant au loto"

"Approche un peu, je vais sous le sceau du secret
Te donner un avant-goût du goût de l'été.
Ferme un peu les yeux, écoute les cigales,
Je vais t'apprendre en occitan les étoiles."

Trois jours plus tard, l'Alphonse et la Julie,
Embarquaient vélo, tente et colis
À Colombiers tout près de Montady
Au pied de l'oppidum des ibères jadis.

La tente, elle n'a jamais servi.
Sous les étoiles, elle lui apprit la vie.
Avant d'apercevoir Carcassonne,
Il décida d'être astronome.

Tous les étés, L'Alphonse plante sa tente,
Sous les étoiles du Chili
Mais à l'automne, avec Julie,
Sur le canal, les troubadours il chante. 

Certains diraient qu'il est tombé dans le panneau
Mais il vaut mieux au fil de l'eau
Écouter les yeux mi-clos s'évaporer l?eau
sur le canal, qui s'occupe des panneaux !


----------



## aricosec (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Pardon UNE rivale  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

AH ! ben nom c'est ecrit RUBAN  ? ,au féminin ça aurait du etre RUBANE.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












 est il  ? n'est il pas ?? ,comme disait une vieille lady.


----------



## bebert (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 

AH ! ben nom c'est ecrit RUBAN  ? ,au féminin ça aurait du etre RUBANE.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












 est il  ? n'est il pas ?? ,comme disait une vieille lady.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












* 

[/QUOTE]

On s'est fait enrubanné façon momie !


----------



## Ruban (14 Avril 2003)

Et c'est pour quand les résultats ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le nouveau sujet est tout prêt, n'êtes vous pas impatients de le connaître


----------



## bebert (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ruban:</font><hr /> *
Le nouveau sujet est tout prêt, n'êtes vous pas impatients de le connaître  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Le mien aussi !


----------



## Ruban (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Le mien aussi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Le mien est mieux :

Thème : l'attente
Les mots : impatient(e)s, attendre, espérer, escompter, poireauter


----------



## bebert (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ruban:</font><hr /> * 

Le mien est mieux :

Thème : l'attente
Les mots : impatient(e)s, attendre, espérer, escompter, poireauter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Attend de voir le mien !


----------



## Ruban (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Attend de voir le mien !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

J'aime pas attendre


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2003)

Bonjour, tout le monde 

Avant tout, pardonné mon retard ! 
J'ai eu de la peine à retrouver le chemin d'accès à mon profil 
ayant manqué certains *panneaux* d'indication dès mon départ. 
J'espère que vous avez tous passé un excellent week-end et
un bon début semaine en m'attendant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour ma part, j'ai été camper hier sur mon *bateau* imaginaire. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai vogué avec lui en père peinard sur un *manteau* bleuté,
tacheté de vert et formé de plis blancs par le vent.
Je me suis laissée dériver sur les flots pendant des heures en admirant l'horizon infini.
Quand vint minuit, surgit alors de la toile humide devenue calme,
une silhouette en forme de bouteille  et la cueillie en la sortant de l'*eau*. 
Ce contenant contenait vos copies !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai tout lu ce matin et comme le choix était difficile à faire, j'ai décidé
alors de remettre toutes vos copies à l'intérieure de la bouteille et
d'en sortir UNE au hasard. 

Ce qui est fait et ne peut plus être défait !

Et, j'ai le plaisir de vous annoncer sous mon nouveau *sceau*
la copie sortie et exposée ci-dessous de Bebert  !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci et bravo à tous ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Pour commencer, je vous propose d'aller faire du camping dans les contrées de votre choix. 
Et ensuite de nous conter votre histoire en y incluant les mots suivants: 
eau, sceau, bateau, panneau et manteau.


<font color="blue">Je t'emmènerai cet été observer le ciel étoilé.
Nous préparerons nos sac à dos, nos télescopes et nos manteaux.
Nous grimperons sur les cimes de nos montagnes.
Nous suivrons les panneaux indiquant la Voie Lactée. 
Nous camperons seuls dans la nuit à la recherche de la plus petite ampoule céleste.
Nous prendrons un bateau imaginaire et naviguerons sur les eaux de l?océan cosmique.
Nous penserons en regardant la Lune, à la trace laissée par un homme comme une empreinte faite avec un sceau. </font>  * 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## bonpat (14 Avril 2003)

Bravo Bébert, le hasard a trés bien fait les choses.


----------



## Luc G (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Bravo Bébert, le hasard a trés bien fait les choses.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Et maintenant que t'es sorti du chapeau, bebert, nous pose pas un lapin !


----------



## bebert (15 Avril 2003)

À chaque fois que je gagne, c'est toujours par hasard ! Bouuuhhhh  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je n'ai donc aucun talent ! Les gens on pitié de moi ! Re-bouuuuhhhh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Arrrrffff©


----------



## bebert (15 Avril 2003)

Merci quand même Fred !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * À chaque fois que je gagne, c'est toujours par hasard ! Bouuuhhhh  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]
Non Bébert, ce n'est pas le hasard ... simplement la classe !!!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * À chaque fois que je gagne, c'est toujours par hasard ! Bouuuhhhh  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je n'ai donc aucun talent ! Les gens on pitié de moi ! Re-bouuuuhhhh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Arrrrffff©  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Ne pleure pas Bebert, tu vas noyer le thread et tu sais bien que j'ai
dit que c'était le hasard pour mon intro,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ton texte est super, j'ai beaucoup beaucoup aimé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Ainsi, que les autres textes j'ai beaucoup aimé, mais j'ai fait mon choix au hasard


----------



## Ruban (15 Avril 2003)

Le hasard, le hasard il a bon dos le hasard. Moi quand je lis ça :


_Je t'emmènerai cet été observer le ciel étoilé.
Nous préparerons nos sac à dos, nos télescopes et nos manteaux.
Nous grimperons sur les cimes de nos montagnes.
Nous suivrons les panneaux indiquant la Voie Lactée.
Nous camperons seuls dans la nuit à la recherche de la plus petite ampoule céleste.
Nous prendrons un bateau imaginaire et naviguerons sur les eaux de l?océan cosmique.
Nous penserons en regardant la Lune, à la trace laissée par un homme comme une empreinte faite avec un sceau._ 

Je dis que c'est le romantisme qui paie. Et si c'est ça qui faut vous allez être servis.

Bon bébert c'est quoi le nouveau thème ?

_Préparez vos mouchoirs_


----------



## bebert (15 Avril 2003)

Bonsoir, voici la nouvelle manche tant attendue.

Le thème : *vie ou souvenir d'étudiant(e)*.

Les mots : *flagrant, flamiche, flancher, flasque et flatter mais pas flatulence*





.

Délai : *vendredi soir minuit* (voir plus si besoin).


----------



## Ruban (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Bonsoir, voici la nouvelle manche tant attendue.

Le thème : vie ou souvenir d'étudiant(e).

Les mots : flagrant, flamiche, flancher, flasque et flatter mais pas flatulence





.

Délai : vendredi soir minuit (voir plus si besoin).




* 

[/QUOTE]






Pas très romantique tout ça


----------



## bebert (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ruban:</font><hr /> * 






Pas très romantique tout ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

À votre charge de faire ou non du romantisme !


----------



## Ruban (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

À votre charge de faire ou non du romantisme ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Merci de nous mettre à l'aise


----------



## bebert (15 Avril 2003)

Non rien, c'est juste pour changer le titre.


----------



## aricosec (15 Avril 2003)

ah ! ben non,ça vaut pas la ! ,j'étions pas tété étudiant,alors je ne peus pas jouer.

merci BEBERT


----------



## bebert (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * ah ! ben non,ça vaut pas la ! ,j'étions pas tété étudiant,alors je ne peus pas jouer.

merci BEBERT  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















* 

[/QUOTE]

Être ou ne pas être étudiant, là est la question. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Un étudiant c'est pareil que toi sauf que lui, il est censé apprendre des trucs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors pour les autodidactes, un menu spécial : improvisez ou souvenez-vous de vos 20 ans.


----------



## Luc G (15 Avril 2003)

Te laisse pas démonter, AricoSec : je te parie que je suis capable de te pondre un truc sur le métro et pourtant...


----------



## Ruban (15 Avril 2003)

Rappelle toi de nos vingt ans,
Lorsque nous étions étudiants.
Main dans la main, nous divaguions,
Tout en récitant des chansons.

Te souviens-tu de nos vingt ans,
Quand notre amour était flagrant, 
Du jour ou tu mas fait flancher
Sur un grand tapis de bleuets.

Te souviens-tu des mois dété 
Si longs, si flasques, où tu nétais.
Ombre gracile de nos baisers
Quau loin de toi je noubliais.

Te souviens-tu de la rentrée,
Quand, dans la cour, on se trouvait,
Ton image que javais flattée,
Juste devant moi se retrouvait.

Au même banc, on sasseyait,
Et doucement on partageait
La flamiche que tu aimais,
Quavec amour je préparais.


----------



## aricosec (15 Avril 2003)

ce coup ci ,on va pondre tellement vite que BEBERT va etre schotché,le verdict pour mercredi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
ha !  c'était vraiment un trés beau jour,j'avais réussi a convaincre madeleine,la plus belle pimbeche du
lycée,je lui avait vanté la beauté de sa mere,la prestance de son pére,ça l'avait fait fondre la poulette
pour la seduire il fallait la FLATTER,je la cuisinais depuis plusieures jours,tous mes potes m'avait pourtant conseillé d'abandonner,mais je m'étais dit,il ne faut pas FLANCHER.
si tu veus y arriver,fonce ,le principal c'est bien sur qu'au moment de conclure tu ne sois pas FLASQUE comme du mou de veau,pour renforcer mes jalons,je lui avait meme proposé une ballade avec un arret restaurant,j'en connaissais un a roye sur la route du nord,qui faisait des sortes de tartes,dont je ne me rappelle plus le nom,je sais qu'il y avait souvent des poireaux dans sa composition,le restaurant s'appelait la FLAMICHE,quand on arrivait a l'intérieur c'était FLAGRANT,ont sentait que les clients était heureux,et l'on s'asseyait de bon coeur. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







oui tout cela aurait été magnifique,si seulement la garce n'avait pas emmené son mec ,paulo la gachette.


----------



## Luc G (15 Avril 2003)

Du calme, le Arico, je peux pas suivre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 d'ici vendredi, on récupèrera peut-être quelques étudiant(e)s.

Et puis, je vais avoir du mal à aller vite : ce sujet me replonge dans une tellement longue existence : on pourrait presque jouer à la belote avec mes cartes d'étudiant


----------



## aricosec (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Du calme, le Arico, je peux pas suivre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 d'ici vendredi, on récupèrera peut-être quelques étudiant(e)s.

Et puis, je vais avoir du mal à aller vite : ce sujet me replonge dans une tellement longue existence : on pourrait presque jouer à la belote avec mes cartes d'étudiant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

surtout que si tu as vraiment roulé ta bosse,pour récupérer les souvenirs ,c'est dure.
BEBERT n'a pas précisé,mais tu n'est pas obligé de refaire le parcours,au prix de l'essence actuel,il te faudrait revendre tes meubles ..arfff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




post rectum :je precise que dans mes souvenirs ici étalés,que le dit paulo la gachette,n'etait pas un tueur,non,c'était au plumard qu'il tirait plus vite que son ombre.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ruban:</font><hr /> * Rappelle toi de nos vingt ans,
Lorsque nous étions étudiants.
Main dans la main, nous divaguions,
Tout en récitant des chansons.

Te souviens-tu de nos vingt ans,
Quand notre amour était flagrant, 
Du jour ou tu mas fait flancher
Sur un grand tapis de bleuets.

Te souviens-tu des mois dété 
Si longs, si flasques, où tu nétais.
Ombre gracile de nos baisers
Quau loin de toi je noubliais.

Te souviens-tu de la rentrée,
Quand, dans la cour, on se trouvait,
Ton image que javais flattée,
Juste devant moi se retrouvait.

Au même banc, on sasseyait,
Et doucement on partageait
La flamiche que tu aimais,
Quavec amour je préparais.
* 

[/QUOTE]
...juste au moment où j'allais participer....... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Désolé, mais je ne pourrais jamais faire mieux.......
J'abandonne......


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 
post rectum  * 

[/QUOTE]
...j'adore...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Avril 2003)

Jamais je ne vis rien d'aussi flagrant,
Non seulement molle, mais aussi flasque !
J'ai bien essayé en dansant et en chantant,
Mais les filles criaient "t'es con, tire ton casque !"

Bien vite tout le campus fut alerté,
Et chacune, pressée de me voir flancher,
Y alla de son immonde onomatopée.....
Allez thebig, allez thebig ... allez !!!

Certaines même, trop heureuses de me flatter,
Crièrent en choeur : "Dieu qu'elle est grosse !"
Moi, je n'avais pas envie de la ramener,
Dur quand on n'a pas le moral à la hausse !

Jamais je n'aurais dû les croire lorsqu'elles m'ont dit :
"Bouffe cette infâme et repoussante flamiche,
Et on te montrera nos avenantes miches !"
Ecoeuré par cette chose abjecte... j'ai vomi !


----------



## Luc G (16 Avril 2003)

Ce serait excellement rendu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 si ça ne finissait pas en eau de boudin


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Ce serait excellement rendu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 si ça ne finissait pas en eau de boudin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
Oui, mais la morale est sauve......


----------



## Luc G (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Oui, mais la morale est sauve...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
La morale peut-être, sûrement pas la moquette.


----------



## aricosec (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Ce serait excellement rendu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 si l'ecrit de THEBIG ne finissait pas en eau de boudin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

et voila ! un poete de qualité se decidant a ecrire,et LUCG,jaloux tente
 par de vils villipendages(et oui   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ) de dissuader ce pilier de poesie,ferait mieux de préparer sa composition,il se pourrait que je critique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










arfff !


----------



## barbarella (16 Avril 2003)

Monsieur le Professeur,

Javais vingt ans et vous cinquante,
Vous étiez flasque, ça se voyait.

Ce qui était flagand vous contrarier 
Vous offensait, 

Vous flatter cest ce quil fallait
Et ça je ne lai jamais fait.

Votre flamiche vous la gardez 
Car jamais, je ne vais flancher 

Car voyez vous les étudiants,
Sont pas des cons, cest ça quest bon


----------



## bebert (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Bonsoir, voici la nouvelle manche tant attendue.

Le thème : vie ou souvenir d'étudiant(e).

Les mots : flagrant, flamiche, flancher, flasque et flatter mais pas flatulence





.

Délai : vendredi soir minuit (voir plus si besoin).




* 

[/QUOTE]

Je remonte le sujet et profite de l'occasion pour féliciter les valeureux candidats.
Ainsi Ruban a fait dans le romantisme,
Aricosec a fait dans la culotte,
TheBig a fait dans la dentelle
et Barbarella dans la rancur.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nous attendons impatiemment les autres candidats tels que LucG, Tomtom, Abba Zabba, Finn Atlas, Alex, Oupsy, Fredo et les autres !


----------



## Luc G (17 Avril 2003)

Promis, j'essaye de m'y coller ce soir.
(Je vais essayer d'éliminer les souvenirs personnels d'un presque quart de siècle de vie étudiante  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, sinon, je vais faire péter le forum sous le poids des mots, à défaut du choc des photos  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










)


----------



## aricosec (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Aricosec a fait dans la culotte,
.
Nous attendons impatiemment les autres candidats tels que LucG, Tomtom, Abba Zabba, Finn Atlas, Alex, Oupsy, Fredo et les autres !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

finalement BEBERT est mieux dans le role de rabatteur,malgré ses propos diffamants,je ne m'offusquerais pas,mon ame pure,sinon mon froc ,est au dessus de la calomnie.


----------



## bebert (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 

finalement BEBERT est mieux dans le role de rabatteur,malgré ses propos diffamants,je ne m'offusquerais pas,mon ame pure,sinon mon froc ,est au dessus de la calomnie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















* 

[/QUOTE]

Désolé. Je retire ce que j'ai dit. Mes sincères excuses. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Mais tu l'as bien cherché avec ton "post rectum" !


----------



## aricosec (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Désolé. Je retire ce que j'ai dit. Mes sincères excuses. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Mais tu l'as bien cherché avec ton "post rectum" !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

.
excuses acceptées ,tu paye ton coup  ?   !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 
excuses acceptées ,tu paye ton coup  ?   ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















* 

[/QUOTE]
...connaissant un peu Bébert, il risque de le tirer plutôt que de le payer !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









...à ton âge, je prendrai moins de risques mon Rico !!!


----------



## Luc G (18 Avril 2003)

Un après-midi chez Bibi : choses vues à la cité U
--------------------------------------------------------

"Adèle, où donc as-tu caché le cassoulet ?
Dans neuf mètres carrés, c?est pourtant pas facile !
- Regarde sous le lit, il doit être avec l'huile,
Attrape aussi les oeufs derrière le volet"

Le temps de sortir de sous le lit le vélo
Et les haricots étaient sur le lavabo.
Il eut aussi fallu trouver l'ouvre-boîte
Mais la chose ébréchée n'était plus très droite

Avec la scie à métaux, c'était pas flagrant
Mais il s'agissait pas de flancher maintenant.
Sans vouloir le flatter, l'étudiant est futé
En prime, il décapita six ou sept pâtés.

Arrivent Aline, Cunégonde et  Joséphine ;
Antonin, Gaston, Bubu, Marcel et Pauline.
Le vin, la choucroute, le couscous, la flamiche,
Le camembert, le saucisson et puis la quiche.

Manque plus que l'apéro qu'amène Paulo,
Et la flasque d'armagnac qu'apporte Véro.
Avant le resto U, voilà de quoi goûter,
Reste plus qu'à écluser six litres de café.

La vie d'étudiant, ce n'était pas rien,
Fallait s'étirer le neurone sans fin
Et discuter, ça donne soif et faim.
Sans parler de... mais je n'en dirai rien.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2003)

yep! continuez comme ça les djeunes* ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'adore vous lire , j'suis déjà comme ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



de bon matin et ça ça fait du bien "yessss"
merci pour votre diffusion naturelle de bonne 
humeur cela me rend gaie comme un pinson 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hi hi hi 






_*theBigounet, bebert, aricosec,LucG..._


----------



## barbarella (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * yep! continuez comme ça les djeunes* ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'adore vous lire , j'suis déjà comme ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



de bon matin et ça ça fait du bien "yessss"
merci pour votre diffusion naturelle de bonne 
humeur cela me rend gaie comme un pinson 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hi hi hi 






*theBigounet, bebert, aricosec,LucG...



* 

[/QUOTE]

Sur le coup j'avais pas vu ça  *  et je me disais merci pour moi, c'est après que j'ai réalisé que c'était une boutade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne journéee à tous.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Sur le coup j'avais pas vu ça  *  et je me disais merci pour moi, c'est après que j'ai réalisé que c'était une boutade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne journéee à tous.   * 

[/QUOTE]

oups! sorry Barbarella, c'était pas voulu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Toi et d'autres faite partie des points de suspension  (*...)  
allez ne le prend pas mal barbarella, 
(tu sais pas mais j'suis tombée du lit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 
alors c'est pourquoi j'ai mis des p'tits points... 
pour aller plus vite, pis wala j'pense que tu ne vas 
pas être la seule à soulever mon * hi hi hi

en passant j'aime beaucoup ton texte barbarella, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



sérieux et c'est pas une boutade  

bonne journée à Toi et à tous que la vie vous sourie


----------



## aricosec (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * yep! continuez comme ça les djeunes* ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'adore vous lire , j'suis déjà comme ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



de bon matin et ça ça fait du bien "yessss"
merci pour votre diffusion naturelle de bonne 
humeur cela me rend gaie comme un pinson 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hi hi hi 





*theBigounet, bebert, aricosec,LucG...



* 

[/QUOTE]
.
_en voyant que tu avais posté,j'esperais un effort de ta part,
avec amertume ,je me suis aperçu,qu'il n'en était rien
l'esperance de ta plume a tourné en eau de boudin
mais patientont encore tu le feras plus tard_

cette reconnaissance nous va droit au coeur,bien que pour l'affreux THEBIG,cela soit usurpée,trop occupé avec la revente de ses peaux d'opposums .
je n'ai pas souvenance d'un texte commis par cet ingrat


----------



## bebert (19 Avril 2003)

Vite plus que quelques heures avant la clôture ! Vous avez jusqu'à minuit, date du post faisant foi ! 








Résultats demain après le bricolage et avant le jardinage.


----------



## bebert (19 Avril 2003)

Il est temps de désigner le vainqueur.
Merci à tous les participants.
Le gagnant et THEBIG ! Deuxième prix : Ruban.
Troisième prix ex-æquo : Aricosec, Barbarella et LucG.


----------



## barbarella (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Il est temps de désigner le vainqueur.
Merci à tous les participants.
Le gagnant et THEBIG ! 







* 

[/QUOTE]

très bon choix bébert


----------



## aricosec (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Il est temps de désigner le vainqueur.
Merci à tous les participants.
Le gagnant et THEBIG ! Deuxième prix : Ruban.
Troisième prix ex-æquo : Aricosec, Barbarella et LucG.






* 

[/QUOTE]

on sent qu'il y a du favoritisme,le DUDE pond une fois et il decroche la palme,depuis que BEBERT s'habille chez le DEPECEUR,la fourrure d'oppossum n'a plus de secret pour lui.

nous vivrons cette opprobe jusqu'a la lie.


----------



## Ruban (20 Avril 2003)

Bravo, Thebig, c'est pour quand le prochain thème


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Avril 2003)

Oufffff ! je passe en coup de vent .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je suis très honoré de mon titre..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Merci à Toutes et Tous......

Nouveau thème : l'amitié

Mots à caser : enfance - poésie - serrer - fleurs - partager

Délai : mercredi soir

A vos marques...prêt........

Et Joyeuses Pâques à tout le monde !


----------



## barbarella (20 Avril 2003)

L'amitié

Mots à caser : enfance - poésie - serrer - fleurs - partager



Quand je tai connue mon amie,
Nous nétions que des enfants.
Nous jouions à chat perché,
Nous échangions nos goûters.

Peu à peu lenfance est passée,
Nos lèvres se sont colorées,
Nous voulions avoir vingt ans,
Nous échangions nos parfums.

Puis les garçons sen sont mêlés,
Nous écrivions des poésies,
Le soir tard, dans notre lit,
Mais plus question de partager.

Les premières fleurs sont arrivées,
Avec les premiers baisers,
Les mariages des copines,
Et les tout premiers bébés.

Je me souviens de tes jupes courtes,
De tes cheveux bien serrés
Aujourdhui ça fait vingt ans 
Et cest toujours lamitié.


----------



## barbarella (20 Avril 2003)

Juste pour changer le titre


----------



## krystof (20 Avril 2003)

Tu ne m'as jamais aimé	
Moi oui, mais l'absence de tes mots
M'aura toujours empêché
De t'emmener loin, beaucoup plus haut

J'aurais tant voulu partager
Toute cette tonne de bohneur
Mais tu n'as jamais vraiment serrer
Mon amour tout contre ton coeur

J'aimerais toujours, toute ma vie
De mon enfance, à mes cheveux gris
Le souvenir, vraiment précis
De ta beauté, ta poésie

Encore ce soir, seul, je pleurs
Je n'ai jamais vraiment évacué
Mes larmes qui arrosent ces fleurs
Les larmes chaudes de notre amitié


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Avril 2003)

Tidju ... ça commence fort !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comment voulez-vous "juger"  des textes aussi beaux et aussi forts....???


----------



## Luc G (20 Avril 2003)

Et en plus, ils réagissent au quart de tour : ils sont jamais en vacances  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Pour moi, ce sera plus dur cette semaine, mais j'essaierai quand même. Et bravo TheBig


----------



## barbarella (20 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Tidju ... ça commence fort !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comment voulez-vous "juger"  des textes aussi beaux et aussi forts....??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Avec le coeur, peut-être 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 toi aussi tu as fais fort avec ton sujet


----------



## Ruban (20 Avril 2003)

Il est fou ce Thebig,
A jouer de nos sentiments,
Je lui dédie cette poésie,
Il le vaut bien, cest un ami,
Jai mon mouchoir dans ma manche,
Je le tiens, très bien serré,
Tant de joie à partager,
Et tant de bonheur aussi.
Faut retourner en enfance,
Pour ainsi slaisser aller,
Tiens pour toi ces quelques fleurs
Et cest en toute amitié.


----------



## Luc G (22 Avril 2003)

Avec les vacances, je ne suis les forums qu'en pointillés. Je voulais quand même mettre un texte sans avoir vraiment l'esprit à composer. Alors, j'ai simplement repris quelques vieux mots du grand enfant que j'étais. J'ai coupé surtout, vaguement recousu sans y prendre grand soin et sans vraiment les changer : aussi décousus et aussi enfantins qu'il soient, ces mots, ce sont toujours les miens ; et ces amies, ce sont toujours les miennes.

Une à une, quelques-unes
-------------------------

Je ne suis pas seul. Assises en rond, elles veillent autour de moi et nos silences entre eux parlent tout bas. Parfois, on pourrait croire qu'elles s'absentent, mais leur présence reste entière : je les entends se taire.

Parfois je parle à mes amies, sans rien leur dire. Ce qu'elles n?entendent pas n'est que la buée de ce que, sans me parler, elles ont si bien su me dire. User les mots jusqu'à ce qu'ils soient sans descendance, le pur gravier de leur enfance, partager les silences.

Je n'ai pour habiter que le silence de leurs doigts : tant de chaleur à les serrer, c'est assez pour m'étendre, c'est assez pour entendre le bruit que font les fleurs en fleurissant, le bruit que fait la vie en rêvant.

Se réveiller, c'est rebâtir une mémoire et que ce soit, presque, la même mémoire que nous étions la veille relève du merveilleux. Presque la même, pas tout à fait. Ce que nous en avons perdu laisse au fil des jours la trace en creux d'un double transparent. Le retrouver tient en un mot : poésie.

La vie ne comble pas nos rêves, elle érige les siens. Le bonheur, c'est qu'ils puissent être aussi beaux que les nôtres. 

Je pense à elles, une à une.


----------



## aricosec (22 Avril 2003)

ce théme est un peu vache,c'est comme nous dépecer de nos sentiments intimes,des choses en standby qui refont surface,quelques fois améres puisque bien finis.

enfin puisqu'il le faut....(thebig au poteau..thebig au poteau.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)

-------------------------------------------
en fait ce fut une belle histoire
le jour ou l'ont s'est retrouvé
c'était pourtant dü au hasard
dans le fossé,j'm'étais viandé

quand dans tes bras tu m'as SERRER ( oui,je sais .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )
je ne t'avais pas reconnu
toi mon ami,toi le pompier
rencontré dans cette avenue

c'était au cours de mon ENFANCE
nous venions juste d'emménager
aprés quelques années d'errance
mes parents voulaient se poser

les jardins se couvraient de FLEURS
se parrant d'or et de sépia
les oiseaux chantaient le bonheur
le printemps était en gala

nous avions tout a PARTAGER
et nous le faisiont de bon coeur
oui c'était bien de l'amitié
ensemblent nous n'avions plus peur

nos réunions de vieux copains
étaient emprunts de POESIE
et toujours de quelque quatrain
enjolivait chaque récit

oui mon ami,je voudrait tant
revivre nos années d'enfance
quand toi et moi avions vingt ans
et riches de nos espérances


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Avril 2003)

Si tout le monde est d'accord : résultats aujourd'hui en début d'après-midi !


----------



## barbarella (23 Avril 2003)

Bonjour Thebig, c'est OK pour moi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Bonjour Thebig, c'est OK pour moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Mes amitiés, Barbarella ...!
De toutes manières, ce sera une simple formalité pour déclarer Ruban vainqueur à condition qu'il me fasse gagner dans "et avec Google...." ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : parfois je me fais peur à moi-même...


----------



## Ruban (23 Avril 2003)

Et n'as pas peur que ça se découvre


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ruban:</font><hr /> * Et n'as pas peur que ça se découvre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Pas de problèmes...!!!
Imagine-toi le Nirvana : tu gagnes dans "et avec la tête" et je gagne dans "et avec Google" - on choisit donc les prochains thèmes et on recommence à se faire gagner l'un l'autre pour l'éternité ou jusqu'à la fin des temps comme tu préfères.....
Le seul inconvénient, c'est que très vite, on ne sera plus que deux à poster dans ces threads - mais, la victoire est à ce prix...


----------



## Ruban (23 Avril 2003)

L'avantage, c'est que serait moins long pour choisir


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ruban:</font><hr /> * L'avantage, c'est que serait moins long pour choisir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
En fait, il n'y a que des avantages à ce système...!!!


----------



## Ruban (23 Avril 2003)

S'il n'y avait que deux posteurs au bar ça éviterait beaucoup de problèmes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Quoique


----------



## aricosec (23 Avril 2003)

voyant que l'intrangigeance de THEBIG pour les délais,avait mit au pas BEBERT,celui ci marchant tout doux,sans rebellion,je m'étais dit , *" LA ,voila un chef  ! "* ,hélas,quelle amertume de voir sa partialité et ses appartées  avec un(e) concurrent,mais ou trouveront nous justice ???

c'est pas encore cette fois que je monterais sur le podium !


----------



## bebert (23 Avril 2003)

Que nenni ! Je demande un délai !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Que nenni ! Je demande un délai !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]
dernier délai : aujourd'hui 15 heures !!!!!
ps : Bébert, tu remarqueras mon autorité à la Finn...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 
c'est pas encore cette fois que je monterais sur le podium !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]
Sans trop m'avancer sur la décision finale, je crois que tu viens de dire quelque chose de sensé...Arrrfff


----------



## bebert (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
dernier délai : aujourd'hui 15 heures !!!!!
ps : Bébert, tu remarqueras mon autorité à la Finn... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Je déclare forfait.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bravo aux participants pour leurs textes.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 
Je déclare forfait.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]
Bon d'accord ...!!! 15H05 dernier délai... ...mais c'est vraiment parce que je t'aime bien Bébert...


----------



## aricosec (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Sans trop m'avancer sur la décision finale, je crois que tu viens de dire quelque chose de sensé...Arrrfff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]

bah ! ,je ne t'en veux pas trop,je connais tes penchants,tu ne peut resister, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







en tout cas 15 heures c'est bien,tu nous as evité d'attendre les calandres GRECS pour ce cher BEBERT !arff !! gaspp !glupp !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







et vive la confrérie du ..
pmmmpp pppmpp ppmmpp pffmmmpfmpfmmpppmfpmfmpp pfmpmffmffmm pmfmpp pppppfppm mpmmpp mmfmppfmpfmpmpp mmfppfpppmpfpffépffmffmpp mmfpffémpppff pfmmmmpff pmfmpp mpmfmfmpmmpp !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Avril 2003)

Attention : verdict dans quelques heures... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : Ruban ! grouille-toi tidju !


----------



## Ruban (23 Avril 2003)

Thebig, j'aime beaucoup tes images, surtout la deuxième


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ruban:</font><hr /> * Thebig, j'aime beaucoup tes images, surtout la deuxième 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Je resterai impartial !
Je resterai impartial !
Je resterai impartial !
Je resterai impartial !
... ... ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Avril 2003)

Et voilà le moment tant attendu du verdict final et sans appel ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sont en lice : Barbarella, Krystof, Ruban, LucG et Rico....
Un forfait a été noté : Bébert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5 styles différents et 5 façons d'aborder le thème imposé, à savoir l'amitié :

Barbarella : fraîcheur, poésie et nostalgie
Krystof : ode à la désespérance
Ruban : style direct et personnel
Luc G : décousu et spontané
Rico : style Rico, agréable, humoristique et réaliste

Selon mes états d'âme de la journée, je voterais indifféremment pour l'un ou l'autre d'entre vous !
Quoi qu'il en soit, et malheureusement il me faut voter !

Je dirais donc que le grand vainqueur est KRYSTOF parce que ses phrases m'ont touché et qu'elles me rappellent des moments personnels.

En deuxième position, je classerais BARBARELLA parce que sa fraîche poésie me redonne la joie de vivre...

En troisième position, je dirais RUBAN, parce que je suis flatté d'être le "héro" de sa prose... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et bien sûr, superbes mentions à Luc G et à Rico qui vont encore me taxer d'impartialité et vont ronchonner dans leur coin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Alors, KRYSTOF, à toi le prochain thème !!!

ps pour Ruban : fallait te décider plus vite !!! A présent tout le monde était au courant.....
...et tant pis pour "Google", ce ne sera que partie remise...


----------



## barbarella (23 Avril 2003)

Eh bien, bravo au talentueux gagnant, clap,clap,clap. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







C'est quand le prochain thème ?


----------



## bebert (23 Avril 2003)

Bravo Krystof !


----------



## bebert (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *
C'est quand le prochain thème ?
* 

[/QUOTE]

Toujours pressées ces parisiennes !


----------



## Ruban (24 Avril 2003)

La prochaine fois ma poésie je me la garde, bravo quand même Kristof, c'est vrai que c'était bien. Mais le sujet était facile


----------



## Ruban (24 Avril 2003)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ruban:</font><hr /> * La prochaine fois ma poésie je me la garde* 

[/QUOTE]
...j'ai fait de même avec mes 2 photos dans "et avec Google"... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









...rendez-vous dans les prochains thèmes...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ruban:</font><hr /> *









* 

[/QUOTE]
Bon ! ça va maintenant ... inutile d'en rajouter !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












ps : elle était pourtant bien cette photo...


----------



## krystof (24 Avril 2003)

Merci bien thebig, je suis sincèrement heureux de gagner, surtout avec ce texte.
Néanmoins, et pour des raisons qui seraient trop longues à expliquer, ce récit ne m'appartiens plus.
Aussi, sans refuser ma victoire, et si tu m'y autorises thebig, je souhaiterais que Barbarella propose le prochain thème.
Et puis après tout, j'ai gagné non ? J'ai le droit de faire ce que je veux !

Merci encore très sincèrement.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> *
Néanmoins, et pour des raisons qui seraient trop longues à expliquer, ce récit ne m'appartiens plus.
Aussi, sans refuser ma victoire, et si tu m'y autorises thebig, je souhaiterais que Barbarella propose le prochain thème.
* 

[/QUOTE]
...Heureux que ce récit pour le moins mélancolique ne t'appartienne plus Krystof ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Autant avoir à l'esprit des choses gaies et joyeuses !
Si Barbarella est d'accord pour choisir le prochain thème, c'est avec plaisir....


----------



## krystof (24 Avril 2003)

Merci bien.
Bon, bah maintenant y a plus qu'à attendre.


----------



## bebert (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Merci bien.
Bon, bah maintenant y a plus qu'à attendre.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Ça ne devrait plus tarder


----------



## krystof (24 Avril 2003)

Ouai mais bon...faudrait voir à ne pas se faire désirer non plus.


----------



## barbarella (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> *  si tu m'y autorises thebig, je souhaiterais que Barbarella propose le prochain thème.
* 

[/QUOTE]

Je ne puis accepter,


----------



## krystof (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Je ne puis accepter,   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ah si, j'insiste. Il en va de la survie du thread.


----------



## barbarella (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Ah si, j'insiste. Il en va de la survie du thread.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Si c'est pour le thread alors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je réfléchis quelques instants, et je reviens


----------



## krystof (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Si c'est pour le thread alors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je réfléchis quelques instants, et je reviens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Sage décision.


----------



## barbarella (24 Avril 2003)

Je vous propose de réfléchir sur le théme suivant :

*Il fait trop beau pour travailler*

Les mots :

- farniente

- citronnade (ou toute boisson de votre choix, merci de la souligner)

- partir

- soleil

- pique-nique

c'est cool, non ?

Bonne chance à tous


----------



## aricosec (24 Avril 2003)

*" si c'est les vacances alors ! faisons la fête"*











--


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jerho:</font><hr /> * texte libre ou en vers?..  * 

[/QUOTE]

Envers et contre tous la plupart du temps (surtout quand il fait trop beau ! )

hips ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (c'est prerima qui a le hocquet !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Avril 2003)

Cadillac année cinquante
Couleur sirop de menthe,
Farniente au bout des doigts,
Le soleil fait sa loi....

Trop chaud pour s'énerver,
Rico et moi on est crevés !
Partir, il faut partir...
On n'est pas des martyrs !

Sur la banquette, un grand panier,
Citronnade et opposums grillés,
Aux connards on fait la nique,
On part en pique-nique....

On vous attendra sur la route,
Dans le parking du "Mammouth"
Il y a de la place pour l'amitié,
Surtout pour les potes de MacGé !

Prochaine halte, la "maison bleue"
Celle de la chanson qui rend heureux,
Nous chanterons et danserons la nuit durant,
Pour oublier que demain ce sera moins marrant...












Je vous aime...


----------



## barbarella (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jerho:</font><hr /> * texte libre ou en vers?..  * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est comme on veut.

Dans la précipitation, j'a oublié, rendu dimanche prochain minuit, résultats lundi dans la soirée, vers 19 heures. 

Ca vous convient ? 

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## barbarella (24 Avril 2003)

Salut Thebig, toujours aussi matinal


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Salut Thebig, toujours aussi matinal  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Amitiés Barbarella..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Toujours les vieux qui sont les premiers au poste (je parle pour moi bien entendu....) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Passe une excellente journée.....


----------



## Ruban (24 Avril 2003)

Je regarde dehors, je pose mon stylo,
Vraiment il fait trop beau, 
Pas envie dtravailler.

Aller pas de panique, on va faire un pique-nique,
Pose là tes feutres, ton bic,
Il est temps dy aller.

Sur le bord dune route, nous nous arrêterons,
Jai de la citronnade que nous siroterons,
Aller dépêche-toi le beau temps nattend pas.

Attrape ce panier, il est temps de partir,
Arrête de râler il est temps de sourire,
Le soleil nous attend, il va te réchauffer.

Aujourdhui tu vas voir, ce sra le grand farniente,
Aller vite suis moi, tu es sur la bonne pente,
De retour à Paris il sra temps de travailler.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Avril 2003)

...ça y est ! La concurrence arrive..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...et quelle concurrence...!!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Avril 2003)

*Il fait trop beau pour travailler*
Les mots :
- farniente
- citronnade (ou toute boisson de votre choix, merci de la souligner)
- partir
- soleil
- pique-nique

Allez je m'y colle pour une fois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Une limonage ou un limogeage ?* 

Qu'est-ce qu'on est bien
Quand on est sur la plage,
On boit d'la *citronnage**
Mmmm, çà fait du bien !


Je me revois ce matin
*Partir*
Vers je ne sais plus quel pays lointain
Et ne pas revenir.


Pouvoir faire le *farniente*
Sans que l'on me taxe de feignant(e).

Pour faire la nique 
À mes collègues de bureau,
J'ai envoyé une carte postale d'un plan d'eau
Où l'on me voit faire un *pique-nique.*

Au moment où j'écris passe une abeille
Devant mon corps luisant dans le *soleil*.

Elle s'approche, je l'entends (flap flap flap)
Cette chaleur m'inhibe totalement (flap flap flap)
La voici, la voilà. (c'est lui, chef, avec la chemise bleue)
Elle m'a piqué au bras. (allez y, piquez le !)

"Aaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrggggghhh !!!!! La vache !!". Je bondis de mon fauteuil, tombe en arrière et me prend la manche de ma chemise dans le ventilateur. Il tombe. Moi aussi. Nous tombons. 
Devant mes yeux éberlués je reconnais le DR de ma boite, avec une épingle dans la main. C'est Monsieur Frelon. Il murmure de sa douce voix quelque chose à mon égard :

"Alors Martinot : ON TIRE AU FLANC CETTE APRÈS-MIDI ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"





















*citronage : boisson au citron plus connu également sous le nom de limonage. Cette boisson encore méconnue en France devrait connaitre très prochainement un succès phénoménal selon les dires de l'entreprise *o*a *o*a, où travaille notre ami Martinot.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * ...ça y est ! La concurrence arrive..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...et quelle concurrence...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais non elle vient tout juste d'arriver ici à 11h32 !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 
Mais non elle vient tout juste d'arriver ici à 11h32 !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]
Euh ! Je parlais de concurrence sérieuse....Arrrrf


----------



## aricosec (26 Avril 2003)

--


----------



## krystof (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Euh ! Je parlais de concurrence sérieuse....Arrrrf  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

2 participations, 2 victoires. Je ne voudrais pas abuser.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

2 participations, 2 victoires. Je ne voudrais pas abuser.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

De qui çà ? moi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai fait un peu plus de 2 participations (notamment une histoire de peinture) il me semble


----------



## krystof (26 Avril 2003)

Je parlais simplement de mes 2 participations Finn. Très modestement.


----------



## barbarella (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

2 participations, 2 victoires. Je ne voudrais pas abuser.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Ne dit-on pas : _ Jamais deux sans trois ?_

Aller tout le monde poste, Arico, au lieu de faire mumuse, on écrit


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
Aller tout le monde poste, Arico, au lieu de faire mumuse, on écrit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Ouais ! qu'on rigole un peu...!!!


----------



## aricosec (27 Avril 2003)

voila,j'ai pris une résolution ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-----------------------------------------

ça y est j'ai tout arreté
j'en avait marre d'etre un esclave
ce matin j'ai fini d'bosser
je ne veus plus etre un cave

sur la route je vais PARTIR
je veus connaitre d'autes horizons
je ne serais plus un martyr
qu'on pourrait meme traiter de con

sur la plage au grand SOLEIL
je ferais comme les gigolos
butinant comme les abeilles
la douairiere aux roplopos

je serais le roi du FARNIENTE
me prélaçant aux grés des flots
evitant la vague géante
flottant comme un vieux cachalot

et c'est au cours du PIQUE NIQUE
aprés m'etre reposé
que je niquerais monique
qui est la bonne du curé

bien sur il faut recuperer
je boirais une CITRONNADE
et retournerais me coucher
dans la maison prés des arcades


----------



## barbarella (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Ouais ! qu'on rigole un peu...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Il t'as bien eu le Arico


----------



## Luc G (27 Avril 2003)

J'ai quand même réussi à pondre un texte (dur, dur avec les vacances 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). 

Viens t'en donc avec moi, Ursule.
Arrête de briquer le vestibule.
On va aller coincer la bulle
On effeuillera les renoncules.

C'est connu, l'Ursule est têtue.
Il peut toujours parler de pique-nique,
Mais la convaincre, bernique.
C'était couru, le Léon est abattu.

Sirotant tristement sa citronnade,
Le Léon se morfond, dans la panade.
Il ne lui restera plus qu'à partir,
C'est pas humain de le faire pâtir.

Ursule secoue son chiffon,
Justement, le soleil poussait un rayon,
La poussière flamboie par millions
Ursule en est baba, elle fond.

Léon, regarde, il fait soleil,
Vite, il faut partir sur la mousse,
Aide-moi à remettre les housses,
Alors Léon, tu te réveilles.

Attends un peu pour le farniente,
Prends-moi d'abord sur ton vélo,
T'as vraiment l'air d'un gros ballot,
Tu vois pas l'été qui se pointe. 

Moralité : rien ne vaudra jamais
Pour s'en aller conter fleurette
Un peu de soleil au mois de mai,
On le sait depuis belle lurette.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
Il t'as bien eu le Arico 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]











 Tidju !!!!!!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
 rendu dimanche prochain minuit
* 

[/QUOTE]

Plus que quelques heures .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * résultats lundi dans la soirée, vers 19 heures. 
Ca vous convient ?   * 

[/QUOTE]










 Ha non !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ca ne me convient pas du tout mais alors pas du tout du tout !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2003)

_Le thème :_ « Il fait trop beau pour travailler »

_Les mots :_ farniente, citronnade, partir, soleil, pique-nique.

La neige tombe doucement
Comme la cendre
Comme décembre est triste
Et blanc comme la cendre
Qu'on voit descendre
Du firmament.

J'ai rêvé sous la neige claire
Des claires journées de printemps
J'ai rêvé sous la neige claire
Du chaud *soleil* si tellement

J'ai vu le parc où nous allions
Promener par les soirs d'été
J'ai vu le parc où nous allions
Et nos *citronnades* glacées

Dans l'ombre fraîche sous les saules
À l'abri des regards inquiets
Dans l'ombre fraîche sous les saules
N'est-ce pas nous nous sommes aimés ?

Le *farniente* était doux sous l'arbre
Où nous nous tenions enlacés
Le farniente était doux sous l'arbre
Moins doux pourtant que tes baisers

Tu *partis* par l'allée des roses
Longtemps je te suivais des yeux
Tu partis par l'allée des roses
Ce soir, l'été mourut un peu

Le soleil me parut plus pâle
Lorsque tu te fus en allé
Le soleil me parut plus pâle
Qu'amères sont nos amours passées !

La neige tombe doucement
Comme la cendre
Comme décembre est triste
Et blanc comme la cendre
Qu'on voit descendre
Du firmament.

Moralité : Quand le soleil *pique, nique.*


----------



## Luc G (28 Avril 2003)

Content de voir DocEvil dans ce fil  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (ça ne veut pas dire que je ne suis pas content de voir les autres  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Pour ce qui est des résultats, je n'y serais pour personne toute la semaine prochaine. Donc, Barbarella, si, par le plus grand des hasards, tu avais l'intention de me donner le bouquet, mieux vaudrait le donner à quelqu'un d'autre : je ne pourrais pas proposer de sujet pour la suite.

Si, plus probablement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, je n'étais pas l'heureux élu, tout va bien


----------



## aricosec (28 Avril 2003)

.

Ô temps suspend ton vol,mais quand même LUCG,te la coule pas trop douce,faut pas toujours écouter BARBARELLA qui te dit de te mettre en cale séche.


----------



## krystof (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * Moralité : Quand le soleil pique, nique. *_ 

[/QUOTE]

Oui, je sais, je ne retiens que cette phrase. C'est petit.
Printemps en avril, chaire fraîche en mai.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Avril 2003)

Ding dong, le jeu est fini.

Nous n'attendons plus que le verdict de Dame Barbarella qui, sortant de son lac (et non pas de son luc je vous vois venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), remmettra l'épée Excallipost au vainqueur. Pour qu'ensuite nous repartions en croisade, de façon pacifique il va de soit, armés de nos meilleures armes que sont le verbe et les abondantes épithètes.

Le post est plus fort que les pets.


----------



## krystof (28 Avril 2003)

Et merde, trop tard.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pourtant, j'avais préparé un texte de winner.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Et merde, trop tard.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pourtant, j'avais préparé un texte de winner.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Miss acceptera certainement ce texte. Allez fais nous plaisir !


----------



## krystof (28 Avril 2003)

J'ai pas sauvegardé.


----------



## krystof (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Miss acceptera certainement ce texte. Allez fais nous plaisir !  * 

[/QUOTE]

Et puis, connaissant Barbarella, l'heure, c'est l'heure.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Et puis, connaissant Barbarella, l'heure, c'est l'heure.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

flemmard oui !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Quoi qu'en fait tu illustre bien le thème du jeu : _Il fait trop beau pour travailler_ t'as plus qu'à mettre les mots !!


----------



## barbarella (28 Avril 2003)

Vraiment désolée, juste un problème de modem, je relis tout à tête reposée, résultats vers 15 heures.
Je crois que le choix va être difficile, enfin, j'ai une petite idée. Un indice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




































eh bien non


----------



## barbarella (28 Avril 2003)

Ont donc brillamment participé à ce nouveau thème, par ordre dapparition :

Thebig,
Ruban,
Finn_Atlas,
aricosec,
Luc G
Jerho, 
Doc Evil.

Brillent Par leur absence et comme à laccoutumé :

bébert
Kristof

Jhésite, cest un dilemne cornélien


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2003)

Euh, Barbarella, il est plus de 15 H 30 !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ce suspense est insupportable......


----------



## barbarella (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Euh, Barbarella, il est plus de 15 H 30 !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ce suspense est insupportable...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui, je me suis rendu compte que c'était 18 heures, alors on attend


----------



## bebert (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Oui, je me suis rendu compte que c'était 18 heures, alors on attend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Que je demande un délai, c'est normal ! Mais que le jury demande un délai c'est scandaleux !
Pour la peine, je retire mon texte ! Remboursez !


----------



## barbarella (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Que je demande un délai, c'est normal ! Mais que le jury demande un délai c'est scandaleux !
Pour la peine, je retire mon texte ! Remboursez !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














* 

[/QUOTE]

Ne te plains pas ça te laisse trois heures pour écrire ton texte


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 
Pour la peine, je retire mon texte ! Remboursez !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














* 

[/QUOTE]
OK bébert ! Encore une fois comme ça et on retire nos photos du thread "façon nous deux..." !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : si on les retire, je me demande avec quoi ils vont rigoler ici ???


----------



## aricosec (29 Avril 2003)

et pendant qu'ont poireautent (du verbe poireauter) BARBARELLA fait la belle   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## barbarella (29 Avril 2003)

Et bein voilà, je me suis décidée, ça n'a pas été une mince affaire.
Tous les textes sont brillants, et plein d'idées..... 

vous voulez le résultat ?

Bon Ok, alors.

Le vainqueur est aricosec.

A toi la parole arico et bravo


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *
Le vainqueur est aricosec.
* 

[/QUOTE]











...très bon choix Barbarella !


----------



## aricosec (29 Avril 2003)

bravo aricosec,.......ah merde c'est moi..! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




merci a tous et en particulier a la talentueuse,fine et clairvoyante BARBARELLA  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










(la j'ai voulu marqué grosse léche,mais ça aurait été mal interprétée par quelques decadents qui m'attendent au coin du bois) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon comme d'habitude avec le talent qui me caractérise,j'ai pioché le théme et les mots dans un chapeau,nul doute que les lazis vont pleuvoir sur le pauvre narico 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*le theme        - une dispute (au choix,scéne de ménage et autre
----------
les mots
----------
capote
capituler
carapace
cataracte
cacophonie
.

* 

_RENDU  JEUDI  15 heures,resultat plus tard _




.
arff..........


----------



## aricosec (30 Avril 2003)




----------



## jpmiss (1 Mai 2003)

Il poussa la porte en verre dépoli sur laquelle on pouvait lire « JACK NANCE-PRIVATE INVESTIGATIONS » inscrit en caractères gras. Comme chaque matins, son premier réflexe fut de se servir un double scotch en allumant une camel extraite d'un paquet souple cabossé. Tout en faisant claquer le couvercle de son zippo, il ferma la fenêtre de son bureau pour enfin échapper à la cacophonie qui régnait 5 étages plus bas. Ainsi isolé du monde extérieur, il parvenait enfin à oublier la carapace qu'il s'était forgé après 23 ans de recherches de caniches nains perdus et de filatures de maris adultères.
Son affaire périclitait doucement et il n'était pas loin de capituler.
C'est à ce moment de ses réflexions matinales et enfumées qu'elle fit son apparition.
Précédée du clic-clac de ses talons aiguille sur le parquet rayé, elle était vêtue d'une robe de soirée de velours noir et enveloppée d'un nuage subtil bien que légèrement entêtant de Chanel N°5.
Le regard de Jack remonta de ses chevilles le long de ses jambes interminables pour se poser un instant sur ses hanches parfaitement soulignées par une taille de guêpe. Coiffée d'un chapeau mou a large bord, son visage aux trais slaves était encadré par une abondante chevelure dorée. Entre les deux, surgissait une paire de seins comme il n'en avait vu que dans les magazines spécialisés qui traînaient dans le tiroir du bas de son bureau, à coté du vieux Remington qui n'avait jamais servi.
- « Bonjour mon brave » lui dit-elle. « Mon nom est Jessica Smith. Pourriez vous avoir l'obligeance de m'aider à rabattre la capote de mon Aston Martin. Il pleut averse, une vraie cataracte! » poursuivit-elle en ponctuant ses mots de discrets battements de cils. « Vous comprenez, elle date de 1959 et le mécanisme est un peu capricieux. J'ai peur pour ma sellerie cuir qui viens juste d'être refaite. Je sors d'une soirée donnée par le maire au 37eme étage et votre bureau est le seul ouvert a cette heure matinale. Vous seriez chou si vous me rendiez ce service » conclut-elle avec un large sourire dévoilant des dents d'une blancheur impeccable.
- « Foutez mois le camp de ce bureau tout de suite avant que je ne vous en éjecte à coups de 44 fillette dans l'oignon ! »
En fait, Jack ne chaussait que du 41 mais trouvait que 44 en imposait plus.
Une fois la porte refermée dans un fracas de verre brisé, il put enfin se servir un deuxième double scotch tranquillement.


----------



## barbarella (1 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * bravo aricosec,.......ah merde c'est moi..! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




merci a tous et en particulier a la talentueuse,fine et clairvoyante BARBARELLA  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










(la j'ai voulu marqué grosse léche,mais ça aurait été mal interprétée par quelques decadents qui m'attendent au coin du bois) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon comme d'habitude avec le talent qui me caractérise,j'ai pioché le théme et les mots dans un chapeau,nul doute que les lazis vont pleuvoir sur le pauvre narico 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







le theme        - une dispute (au choix,scéne de ménage et autre
----------
les mots
----------
capote
capituler
carapace
cataracte
cacophonie
.

 

RENDU  JEUDI  15 heures,resultat plus tard 




.
arff.......... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Est-ce que pour vendredi 18 heures ce serait possible ?


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mai 2003)

Bah alors quoi? Y'a personne qui relève le défi? Trop mystifié par celui qu'il est desormais convenu d'appeller "le nouveau John Fante"?


----------



## aricosec (1 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Est-ce que pour vendredi 18 heures ce serait possible ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

aucun probléme miss,je vous comprend tous trés bien d'hésiter a pondre,j'imagine le nombre de copies jetées a la poubelle d'un air rageur en lisant le texte de bonne facture de JPMISS,la langue pendante,la bave au coin des lévres.
,AH,c'est que MACG est bourré de talent 
quand certains sont  bourrés constamment  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




donc il est certain que j'avais oublié le premier mai,et ne voudrais pas encore me mettre a dos le syndicat BEBERT

continuez votre sieste et je ferais comme héléne


----------



## bebert (1 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 
donc il est certain que j'avais oublié le premier mai,et ne voudrais pas encore me mettre a dos le syndicat BEBERT
* 

[/QUOTE]

Ça tombe mal, j'organise la grève des posteurs pour demain !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Mai 2003)

----------
les mots
----------
capote
capituler
carapace
cataracte
cacophonie



"Tu n'es qu'une idiote !"
Tout a commencé ainsi.
Une sombre histoire de capote.
Pas de quoi fouetter un brocoli.

Ouhla, sa peau vire couleur verte.
Elle va me dire d'aller voir en Crète

La voici qui me crie
Que c'est une infamie.
Moi je lui dis
Arrete Iphigénie
Toi si douce et si jolie.
Les voisins ne peuvent faire fi
D'une telle cacophonie.

Son épiderme est violet
Rosalie : j'aurais du me la taper.

J'aime vraiment pas les disputes.
Si j'avais su je serais aller aux puttes.

J'essaye de l'amadouer
Mais je sens que rien n'y fait.
Je vais prendre mes moignons à mon cou, 
Je sais on dirait du Jean Amadou.

Pendant que les fesses, je me gratte
La voilà qui me parle de sa catharacte
Que son occuliste il met des gants
En guise de protection
Pour lui éviter une infection.
"Et moi, est-ce que je te parle de mes dents ?!!"

Quelle répartie quand même.
Elle en est toute blême.

En tout cas çà l'a mise sur le cul.
Elle me regarde tel un hurluberlu.
"Vas te faire voir !" me dit-elle
"Moi je vais dormir chez Annabelle."

Un voyage chez les héllénistes ?
Oh oui, ça me tente bien.
Et puis tiens, je partirais bien
Avec Louisette-Les-Gros-Kistes.

Elle ressort de la chambre conjugale
Met son manteau couleur crasse
(Dans mon estomac y a comme une 'tite fringale)
Iphigénie s'éloigne dans sa carapace.

Enfin, elle a capitulé.
Victoire ! j'ai gagné !
Victoire, je vais appelé
Et on va se faire une petite virée.
Dans un bar ou un troquet,
On va aller manger.
Et quand viendra le moment de payer
Je dirais : "Victoire....eh oh ?
T'as ton chéquier ?"


Notre héros est un vraiment un salaupiaud.

"C'est vrai quoi si elles veulent l'égalité.
Il faut parfois que les rôles soient échangés.
L'échange, c'est un truc que j'ai toujours aimé."


----------



## aricosec (1 Mai 2003)

avant on disait celui ci ,ou celle là, a mis la barre trés haute.
.
maintenant avec JPMISS et FINN ATLAS nous diront.

remerciont donc l'homme quand il nous pond la rime
et la femme itou puisqu'elles sont sublimes
accrocher vous les gars,faut pas abandonner
alors  il faut poster,et meme poéteter
  (du verbe poet...po.........pet.....enfin faire des vers  ! )


----------



## krystof (1 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Est-ce que pour vendredi 18 heures ce serait possible ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

Ne te laisse pas faire aricosec. Les délais sont les délais.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Non mais.


----------



## krystof (1 Mai 2003)

Heu...sinon, jusque dimanche soir, ce serait bon ?


----------



## aricosec (2 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> *





 Heu...sinon, jusque dimanche soir, ce serait bon ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

il est certain que je n'est pas été assez sévére au debut de cette aventure,le laxisme bon enfant avec BEBERT me vaut maintenant ces débordements,l'une vendredi l'autre dimanche et d'aucuns jamais,
"je le regrette bien mieux que vous et je vous merde." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(il faut que je prévienne les nouveaux que bien sur je parle au quatrieme degré s'il y en a un,j'ai été élevé au biberon COLUCHE,et ses phrases types me colle au clavier,pardon aux nons initiés.)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










les autres au boulot.


----------



## barbarella (2 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Ne te laisse pas faire aricosec. Les délais sont les délais.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Non mais.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

De quoi je me mêle


----------



## jpmiss (2 Mai 2003)

Pour ceux qui aiment les polars un peu déjanté et l'univers des freres Coen, lire absolument:


----------



## barbarella (2 Mai 2003)

Une dispute

Capote capituler carapace cataracte cacophonie



Et merde, et merde et merde, jen ai marre, jamais content, et puis toujours à te plaindre, comme si tu étais le seul à avoir une cataracte, fais toi opérer une bonne fois et nen parlons plus.

Parce que tu crois que je vais capituler devant des jérémiades, laisse- moi rire, jai bien mieux à faire que découter les sornettes, dun vieux débris.

Oui cest ça ne dit rien.

Non, non pas le vase, cest celui que ta chère tante Huguette, cette vieille peau, ma offert pour mes trente ans, vous êtes bien tous pareils dans votre famille, une bande de nuls.
Voilà cest malin, il est cassé, tiens tu vois ton bel appareil photo, voilà, à la poubelle avec le vase. Quoooooooi ?  Deux mille cinq cents euros, pour photographier ces faces de rats ? Alors que tu me disais que tu navais pas de quoi moffrir juste un petit bouquet pour ma fête. Tu es vraiment la personne la plus écoeurante que je connaisse.

Ah, non tu ne vas pas ty mettre, arrête de crier, cest une vraie cacophonie maintenant, si les voisins sen mêlent, on nest pas sorti de lauberge. Quels crétins ces voisins.

Tu vois cette carapace de tortue que tu as rapportée, de ton voyage aux Galápagos, regarde la bien, dommage, ton appareil est cassé sinon tu aurais pu faire une dernière photo, et voilà par la fenêtre, huit étages, je me demande dans quel état elle est maintenant, sûrement pas entière.

Oui cest ça casse-toi, et noublie pas ta capote, tu risquerais de prendre un coup de froid. Aller tire toi, minable.


----------



## aricosec (2 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Ne te laisse pas faire aricosec. Les délais sont les délais.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Non mais.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]











et oui,alors pour ton dimanche tu peut courir,il te reste quelques heures,non mais,on est en mai.


----------



## aricosec (3 Mai 2003)

étant donné que le pont du 1 mai a fait fuir les candidats,je ne crois pas qu'il faut attendre d'autres textes

voila le verdict
si finn atlas et barbarella n'ont pas manqué de cotoyer le podium,restant dans la lignée poésie. (arghh ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et aprés m'etre bien marré !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je vais quand meme monter JPMISS sur la plus haute marche
en effet son style HADLEY CHASE,m'a rappelé mes premiers polars,donc bravo a son texte original !

*bravo JPMISS*


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Mai 2003)

Barbarella se joindra certainement à moi pour dire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Bravo jpmiss *








Allez un nouveau thème..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enfin celui-ci 'm'est avis que j'aurais pas le temps d'y participer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais bon, sans tarder, pour me remplacer, devrait arriver (sans son fidèle destrier Bébert) notre ami LucG, qui je crois en ce moment a mis en éventail ses doigts de pieds .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quand aux autres .....on les attends gaiement


----------



## jpmiss (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * étant donné que le pont du 1 mai a fait fuir les candidats,je ne crois pas qu'il faut attendre d'autres textes

voila le verdict
si finn atlas et barbarella n'ont pas manqué de cotoyer le podium,restant dans la lignée poésie. (arghh ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et aprés m'etre bien marré !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je vais quand meme monter JPMISS sur la plus haute marche
en effet son style HADLEY CHASE,m'a rappelé mes premiers polars,donc bravo a son texte original !

bravo JPMISS







* 

[/QUOTE]

Merci! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Nouveau thème: le voyage

Mots:
facture
gaspacho
sternum
téléphérique
embonpoint

Relevé des copie mercredi vers 20h00 ca vous va?


----------



## krystof (3 Mai 2003)

Si je gagne, ça me va.


----------



## aricosec (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Merci! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Nouveau thème: le voyage

Mots:
facture
gaspacho
sternum
téléphérique
embonpoint

Relevé des copie mercredi vers 20h00 ca vous va?  * 

[/QUOTE]

tu ne m'a pas bien lu,j'ai dit qu'il fallait etre ferme dans les délais,sauf a devoir se battre contre BEBERT,l'eternel contestataire du temps,
mercredi c'est mercredi,enfin si quelqun demande tu peut allonger jusqu'a jeudi,accepter vendredi serait etre trop dependant,et puis le samedi..........................enfin c'est toi qui vois


----------



## barbarella (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Barbarella se joindra certainement à moi pour dire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bravo jpmiss 









* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui, oui bien sûr, bof c'était pas trop mal, mais bon, il y a mieux


----------



## barbarella (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Merci! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Nouveau thème: le voyage

Mots:
facture
gaspacho
sternum
téléphérique
embonpoint

Relevé des copie mercredi vers 20h00 ca vous va?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Excellent thème, quant aux délais on a le choix ?


----------



## jpmiss (3 Mai 2003)

Donnez moi vos préférences avant deamin soir pour les délais et (dans ma grande magnanimité) je saurais trancher avec justesse (mais non sans fermeté!)


----------



## jpmiss (3 Mai 2003)

Quoi qu'il en soit ca ne sera pas apres mercredi car jeudi je me fait un super WE prolongé avec pleins de potes dans un gite dans les Vosges. Ca m'etonnerait qu'il y'ait internet la bas


----------



## barbarella (3 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * Donnez moi vos préférences avant deamin soir pour les délais et (dans ma grande magnanimité) je saurais trancher avec justesse (mais non sans fermeté!)




* 

[/QUOTE]

En fait ça m'est égal


----------



## barbarella (3 Mai 2003)

Voyages

Partons demain en Italie, 
Ou en Espagne si tu préfères,
Nous pourrons boire du vin dAsti,
Et goûterons le gaspacho.

Nous verrons de jolies statues
Dune facture presque parfaite,
Nous prendrons le téléphérique,
Pour aller jusquau grand sommet.

Là haut tout y est enneigé
La montagne prend de lembonpoint,
Sous le soleil de Moldavie,
Nous pourrons rêver notre vie.

Sept chemins se rejoindront
Sur le sternum qui les relie
Demain partons pour lAngleterre,
On trouvera bien un ferry.

Partons donc pour ce grand voyage,
Il est temps de plier bagage.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Mai 2003)

Désolé jpmiss, mes quelques obligations estudiantines me forcent à déclarer forfait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 non pas que le sujet ne m'interessait pas.
Une autre fois peut-être  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS : Barbarella, reviens vite pour bidouiller ton iDisk et ce mot de passe qui emm**** tout le monde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (à moins qu'il n'y ait que moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)

PS 2 : le gaspacho, c'es  pas espagnol plutôt ????!!!


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Désolé jpmiss, mes quelques obligations estudiantines me forcent à déclarer forfait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 non pas que le sujet ne m'interessait pas.
Une autre fois peut-être  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS : Barbarella, reviens vite pour bidouiller ton iDisk et ce mot de passe qui emm**** tout le monde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (à moins qu'il n'y ait que moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)

PS 2 : le gaspacho, c'es  pas espagnol plutôt ????!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Bah alors qu'est-ce que tu fais là! Au boulot!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










RePs: En effet y'a un probleme avec un iDisk

RePs2: Tu n'as jamais mangé de nems a clermont?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Pour finir: MDR pour tes exams


----------



## barbarella (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Désolé jpmiss, mes quelques obligations estudiantines me forcent à déclarer forfait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 non pas que le sujet ne m'interessait pas.
Une autre fois peut-être  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS : Barbarella, reviens vite pour bidouiller ton iDisk et ce mot de passe qui emm**** tout le monde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (à moins qu'il n'y ait que moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)

PS 2 : le gaspacho, c'es  pas espagnol plutôt ????!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Relis bien mon cher Finn, il s'agit de suggestions, l'Italie ou l'Espagne,
le vin d'Asti en Italie, le gaspacho en Espagne.

J'espère que le jury ne se laissera pas influencer par ces manoeuvres frauduleuses pour discréditer mon superbe texte.

Non mais


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 


J'espère que le jury ne se laissera pas influencer par ces manoeuvres frauduleuses pour discréditer mon superbe texte.

* 

[/QUOTE]

Bien sur que non


----------



## aricosec (4 Mai 2003)

j'en ais ma claque,je m'tire ailleurs
j'ai ma table pleine de FACTURES
je vais devisser d'arret du coeur
pour l'infarctus je suis mure

ce matin c'est en plein STERNUM
que j'ai encaissé ce coup bas
l' a.n.p.e c'est pour ma pomme
et je suis bon pour les tracas

je vais partir sur les chemins
et les collines et des vallées
effaceront mon EMBONPOINT
et mon teint de citron pressé

sur la montagne je vais grimper
j'emprunt'rai le TELEPHERIQUE
sur le  monde je vais pisser
et lui dire que je le nique

hélas j'ai parlé tout haut
et mon voisin s'est emporté
j'ai la tete comme un GASPASCHO
et mes dents sont sur le pavé

c'est encore ce restant d'anar
qui me colle toujours a la peau
mais il est vrai que j'en ais marre
d'etre toujours le corniaud





moralité
si tu reve tout haut fait gaffe a ta gueule.


----------



## barbarella (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Bien sur que non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Voilà des paroles sensées. De toute façon j'ai encore toutes mes chances, à part arico, personne n'a encore osé se mesurer à moi. Pauvre arico


----------



## krystof (4 Mai 2003)

Aujourd'hui, il fait tellement beau.
Et l'on me demande d'écrire un texte avec ces mots :
Facture, sternum, téléphérique, embonpoint, gaspacho.
Définitivement non ! Je suis en voyage.
Et absolument pas prêt à redescendre de mon petit nuage.


----------



## krystof (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * De toute façon j'ai encore toutes mes chances, à part arico, personne n'a encore osé se mesurer à moi. Pauvre arico 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Dommage pour toi, je viens de poster.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr />*Dommage pour toi, je viens de poster.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*

[/QUOTE]

Et avec quel brio. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ton texte de "Et avec la tête ?" n'est pas mal non plus... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Trois fois participant, trois fois perdant, je passe mon tour... Je n'ai pas le goût des humiliations répétitives. Ni des figures imposées.


----------



## te_prend_pa_la_tete (5 Mai 2003)

Ca y'est vla le Premier mai
enfin un congé bien mérité

L'heure est propice,
Pour un ptit voyage en Suisse,

Me vla sur les pistes avec mon pote Patrick,
Qui me di vient on va fair un tour sur le TELEPHERIQUE,

Mais il sait bien que je suis un GASPACHO(dit Gapacho),
Et que moi et le vertige brrrr je préfère rester au bistrot,

Donc je me retrouve trankil devant l'bar,
Kan un comique rigole de mon EMBONPOINT,
L'type était mal barre,
Une chtite balayette et un coup de poing, 
J'me retrouve à l'hosto avec une FACTURE du 
STERNUM,

Ca quand on veut faire le rigolo,
Ptète kon est mieux kan on est au boulot.!!!!!!!


----------



## barbarella (5 Mai 2003)

Salut, te prends pas la tête, et bienvenue parmi nous


----------



## jpmiss (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> *si tu reve tout haut fait gaffe a ta gueule.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

surtout depuis sarko


----------



## jpmiss (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * 

Je n'ai pas le goût des humiliations répétitives. Ni des figures imposées. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Et tu excelle telllement dans les figure libres de Facon "nous deux"


----------



## jpmiss (5 Mai 2003)

Au fait pour le relevé des copies c'est toujours mercredi mais plutot vers 18h30. J'avais oublié que j'ai un truc hyper important a 19h00 (en plus de faire mes bagages pour le long WE)


----------



## te_prend_pa_la_tete (5 Mai 2003)

Merci pour le ptit mot de bienvenue ça fait plaisir!

okidoki pour mercredi 18h30

a moins ke jai d'autres illuminations je me lance dans le trip avec mon autre post


----------



## barbarella (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * Au fait pour le relevé des copies c'est toujours mercredi mais plutot vers 18h30. J'avais oublié que j'ai un truc hyper important a 19h00 (en plus de faire mes bagages pour le long WE)  * 

[/QUOTE]

1/2 heure pour corriger, ça me semble léger, à moins que tu ne saches déjà qui a gagné


----------



## barbarella (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par te_prend_pa_la_tete:</font><hr /> * Merci pour le ptit mot de bienvenue ça fait plaisir!

* 

[/QUOTE]

De rien, te prends pas la tête, c'est cool ici


----------



## Luc G (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

1/2 heure pour corriger, ça me semble léger, à moins que tu ne saches déjà qui a gagné 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

N'écoute surtout pas barbarella ! Je n'ai pas encore compris ce qu'elle peut faire pendant ses prétendues corrections : il lui faut la demi-journée au moins, je comprendrais ça pour un pot-au-feu mais là.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







J'espère que j'aurais le temps de pondre, je rentre à peine.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. Finn, tu m'imagines "les doigs de pied en éventail" ! malheureux ! un oeil sur la carte, le deuxième sur la montre, le troisième sur les horaires de visite des grottes préhistoriques, le quatrième sur le guide Michelin, zut ! j'en ai oublié un pour regarder la route. Les vacances, c'est épuisant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Enfin, hier temps magnifique entre puy-de-Sancy et Cantal (se foulent pas ces auvergnats avec le pas-de-Peyrol toujours fermé, comme je m'y attendais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## aricosec (5 Mai 2003)

aprés un accueuil de bon aloi a TE .....LA TETE,je m'aperçois que LUCG va nous revenir encore plus stressé qu'avant,une petite chanson peut etre ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




elle est a toi cette chanson
toi mon LUCG qui sans façon
ne voulant plus ecrire de mots
est parti cherché du repos

hélas tu ne l'a pas trouvé
tu nous reviens bien plus crevé
t'aurait fait mieux d'rester ici
c'est la que sont tout tes amis


----------



## te_prend_pa_la_tete (5 Mai 2003)

lol mdr la chançon et avec ça j'ai fait une petite corrégraphie...


----------



## Luc G (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 
tu nous reviens bien plus crevé










* 

[/QUOTE]

T'en fais pas, Arico : quelques journées de boulot et je serai reposé


----------



## jpmiss (6 Mai 2003)

Ben ca avance pas vite ici! Ah c'est sur c'est plus facile d'aller faire les andouilles a la Queue leu leu!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> *  a la Queue leu   * 

[/QUOTE]

leu!


----------



## jpmiss (6 Mai 2003)

tu t'es trompé de sujet scarab'


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> *











 tu t'es trompé de sujet scarab' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

nope


----------



## Luc G (6 Mai 2003)

Allez, vite fait sur le coin du fourneau.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :

*Viens faire un tour et des détours*

"Ce soir, c'est la fête de Chose, 
Mignonne, allons voir s'il arrose,
Et si la table est mise, on campe
On s'en mettra plein la lampe."

"T'es pas fou, avec ta garbure,
C'est mon profil qui paiera la facture."
"Mais non, on siffle juste un gaspacho,
J'aurai un appétit d?oiseau."

"D'oiseau, tu parles, une faim d'oie plutôt,
Pas besoin d'embuc pour gaver ton museau.
Je le connais par coeur, mon zigoto,
On va plutôt se faire une soupe à l'eau."

"Pitié, t'as le sternum comme un bréchet,
Je n'oserai même plus te toucher,
Laisse fleurir ce petit embonpoint,
Ensuite, on l'effeuilera dans le foin.?

"La ficelle, pour sûr, est un peu grosse,
C'est du câble de téléphérique
Me prendrais-tu pour une bourrique ?
Tu peux remiser ton carrosse"

Mais c'est connu, parler, ça donne faim
Le rusé savait bien qu'à la fin,
Elle y viendrait, au gueuleton,
Et qu'après, ce serait aux petits oignons.

Et de fait, ils partirent,
Pas loin, c'est pas pour dire,
Mais au septième ciel, pour aller,
Nul besoin de kilométrer.


----------



## aricosec (7 Mai 2003)

l'heure tourne et les clients ne se pressent pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.


----------



## Luc G (7 Mai 2003)

C'est la vie, il y a des ho! et des bah !


----------



## barbarella (8 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * l'heure tourne et les clients ne se pressent pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.



* 

[/QUOTE]

Et l'examinateur non plus


----------



## jpmiss (8 Mai 2003)

plus que 20 minutes pour poster votre chef d'oeuvre qui, sans nul doute, sera nominé dans la foulé pour le Pulizer


----------



## jpmiss (8 Mai 2003)

And the winner is:












Tada!
















<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Aujourd'hui, il fait tellement beau.
Et l'on me demande d'écrire un texte avec ces mots :
Facture, sternum, téléphérique, embonpoint, gaspacho.
Définitivement non ! Je suis en voyage.
Et absolument pas prêt à redescendre de mon petit nuage.   * 

[/QUOTE]


Pour l'originalité et la concision (j'ai pas dis circoncision pour les esprits mal tournés) de son texte et aussi parce que j'aime pas trop les quatrins (trop facile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Félicitations Krystof


----------



## barbarella (8 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * And the winner is:

Tada!



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kristof:</font><hr /> krystof:  Aujourd'hui, il fait tellement beau.
Et l'on me demande d'écrire un texte avec ces mots :
Facture, sternum, téléphérique, embonpoint, gaspacho.
Définitivement non ! Je suis en voyage.
Et absolument pas prêt à redescendre de mon petit nuage.

[/QUOTE]



Pour l'originalité et la concision (j'ai pas dis circoncision pour les esprits mal tournés) de son texte et aussi parce que j'aime pas trop les quatrins (trop facile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Félicitations Krystof  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## jpmiss (8 Mai 2003)

Dis donc Krystof tu pourrais dire merci au moins!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Et puis on attend le nouveau thème 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Bah tu dois etre en voyage et je vais en faire autant alors m'en fout du sujet


----------



## jpmiss (8 Mai 2003)

Bon, en tous cas 
- pour ceux qui font le pont (comme moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




): BON WEEK END!!!!!!    Yeah!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Pour ceux qui ne font pas le pont: dommage!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Pour ceux qui sont en révisions et/ou en exams : courage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La bise a tous et a lundi pour de nouvelles aventures


----------



## Luc G (8 Mai 2003)

Tu pourrais au moins varier ton texte pour faire râler ceux qui ne font pas le pont  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










. Et bravo pour Krystof


----------



## barbarella (8 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * Dis donc Krystof tu pourrais dire merci au moins!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Et puis on attend le nouveau thème 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Bah tu dois etre en voyage et je vais en faire autant alors m'en fout du sujet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Nous en tout cas nous attendons  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bon week-end quand même.

Alors ça vient ce nouveau thème


----------



## aricosec (8 Mai 2003)

.

la connivence evidente entre JPMISS et KRYSTOF,demontre s'il en était besoin,que le pot de vin,fait toujours force de loi,nous sommes plusieurs perdants a le déplorer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










psour KRYSTOF,envoie moi un message pour me dire combien ?


----------



## barbarella (9 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> *







.

la connivence evidente entre JPMISS et KRYSTOF,demontre s'il en était besoin,que le pot de vin,fait toujours force de loi,nous sommes plusieurs perdants a le déplorer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










psour KRYSTOF,envoie moi un message pour me dire combien ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

Pffffffff...... sont tous en week-end, avec leurs subsides, S'il n'y a que le pognon qui compte sans moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













































P.S. C'est combien


----------



## krystof (9 Mai 2003)

Bah ça alors ! J'ai gagné ???
Je savais que mon texte était le meilleur, mais de là à remporter la victoire !
Non, vraiment, je ne m'y attendait absolument pas.

Merci bien mon bon jpmiss.


----------



## krystof (9 Mai 2003)

Comme quoi, les textes les plus court sont toujours les meilleurs.


----------



## krystof (9 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * P.S. C'est combien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Hors de prix pour toi.


----------



## barbarella (9 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Hors de prix pour toi.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

On peut toujours s'entendre


----------



## barbarella (9 Mai 2003)

Et le nouveau thème, alors ?


----------



## krystof (9 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Et le nouveau thème, alors ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je réfléchis encore un peu.
Je ne voudrais pas mettre la barre trop haute.
Je pense à un truc simple.


----------



## barbarella (9 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Je réfléchis encore un peu.
Je ne voudrais pas mettre la barre trop haute.
Je pense à un truc simple.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Pourquoi faire simple si on peut faire compliqué


----------



## krystof (9 Mai 2003)

Nouveau thème : l'amour.
Les mots : Expectative - Bière - Soleil - Attendre - Tendresse.
Délai : Samedi 17 mai.

Bon courage à tous.


----------



## krystof (9 Mai 2003)

C'était pour changer le titre.


----------



## aricosec (9 Mai 2003)

je tiens a souligner  a certains salisseurs de mémoire,eleveur d'oppossums nains,que ce texte qui suit n'est pas autobiographique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













.
léve toi donc,reste pas là,a cuver ton tonneau de BIERE
c'est ce que me dit rosita,remuant son trop gros derriere
t'a encore du boulot je crois,j'aurais du ecouter ma mére
elle me l'a repeté maintes fois,tu n'est vraiment pas une affaire

mais a ça je ne répond pas,je reste dans l' EXPECTATIVE
car j'en ai entendu crois mois,la garce en use de la salive
un jour je partirai,c'est sur,fatigué de cette mégére
un jour oui je ferais le mur,et larguerait cette commére

alors peut etre,enfin heureux,je degusterais le SOLEIL
batifollant sous le ciel bleu,aussi libre que les abeilles
sur un fauteuil,presque affalé,quelques pastis degusterais
sans jamais entendre raler,enfin mon maitre je serais

je n'ai pas peur de l'avenir,j'ai toujours cru,toujours pensé 
ATTENDRE ce n'est pas mourir,attendre, ce n'est qu'esperer
et quand un jour le reve est la,quand alors tout est arrivé
et que vous etes comme un roi,c'est alors que vous la voyez

elle était là,elle existait,c'était comme un conte de fée
pour moi aussi,elle se montrait,en sommes pour me consoler
je ne l'avais pas connu,on dirait  comme une caresse
mais c'est encore bien plus,le bonheur c'est la TENDRESSE


------------------
*
ce cher et grand BOURVIL
--------------------
on peut vivre sans richesse
presque sans un sou
............................
............................
oui mais sans la tendrese
on ne le pourrais pas
non,non,non non,on ne le pourrais pas ! 






*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> *  je tiens a souligner  a certains salisseurs de mémoire,eleveur d'oppossums nains,que ce texte qui suit n'est pas autobiographique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













* 

[/QUOTE]




Tu sais ce qu'il te dit l'éleveur d'opossums nains ??????


----------



## barbarella (9 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> *
Délai : Samedi 17 mai.

* 

[/QUOTE]











ça risque de faire juste


----------



## krystof (9 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 











ça risque de faire juste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu commences mal Barbarella.
20 heures, c'est mon dernier mot.

Et si tu continues, je rajoute un 6ème mot, uniquement pour toi.


----------



## barbarella (9 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Tu commences mal Barbarella.
20 heures, c'est mon dernier mot.

Et si tu continues, je rajoute un 6ème mot, uniquement pour toi.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Je disais ça juste comme ça, ça fait quand même plus d'une semaine


----------



## krystof (9 Mai 2003)

Tu paris combien que cela ne va pas en empêcher certains de demander des délais.


----------



## Luc G (9 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> *





 Tu paris combien que cela ne va pas en empêcher certains de demander des délais.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Bebert, on te demande !


----------



## Ruban (9 Mai 2003)

l'amour.
Les mots : Expectative - Bière - Soleil - Attendre - Tendresse.
Délai : Samedi 17 mai 2003.

Et voilà, je suis dans lexpectative,
Jai demandé une bière, elle ne vient pas,
Combien de temps faudra-il attendre ?
Il fait chaud, jai soif, il fait si froid aussi,
Mon dieu que lamour est difficile.
Tiens le voilà, avec son torchon blanc,
Mais ce nest pas pour moi,
Moi jattends autre chose,
Jattends mon amour qui ma donné rendez-vous,
Il est déjà en retard, dès le premier jour,
Combien de temps faut-il attendre ?
Mon dieu que lamour est difficile.
Je suis en plein soleil,
Je rêve de merveilles,
Jattends, jai tout mon temps,
Je fais des mots croisés.
Jai terminé ma bière,
Mon dieu que lamour est difficile,
Je reste assise, je regarde les gens,
Ils semmêlent, dans un long ruban,
Jattends.
Jattends mais pas longtemps, 
Je vais bientôt partir, chercher un peu de tendresse,
Mon dieu que lamour est difficile.


----------



## aricosec (10 Mai 2003)

RUBAN aurait pu attendre,aprés un texte aussi poetique,les postulants au podium,vont baver comme des escargots devant un melon.s'apercevant de leir carence.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
(et oui les escargots adorent le melon,aprés la pluie,munissez vous de quelques tranches de melon,dispersez les dans la foret,au soir recuperez les escargots agglutinés autour,si ce n'est pas trop tard,essayez de retrouver votre chemin,sinon,vous êtes perdu ! )


----------



## Ruban (10 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * RUBAN aurait pu attendre,





* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est qu'il faut se dépêcher, ça va venir vite le 17 mai 2003, plus que huit jours


----------



## Luc G (10 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * (et oui les escargots adorent le melon,aprés la pluie,munissez vous de quelques tranches de melon,dispersez les dans la foret,au soir recuperez les escargots agglutinés autour,si ce n'est pas trop tard,essayez de retrouver votre chemin,sinon,vous êtes perdu ! )  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Et perdu dans la forêt de Drancy, c'est pas prudent... Il y a des individus douteux qui traînent par là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Accessoirement, ne confondassez pas : tranche de melon et manche trop long.


----------



## aricosec (10 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Et perdu dans la forêt de Drancy, c'est pas prudent... Il y a des individus douteux qui traînent par là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Accessoirement, ne confondassez pas : tranche de melon et manche trop long.   * 

[/QUOTE]

c'est pour ça que je me suis fait naturalisé grolandais,la foret est plus vaste,j'ai d'ailleurs ma carte d'identité,sur GROLAND.COM


----------



## barbarella (10 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 
Délai : Samedi 17 mai.

* 

[/QUOTE]

Au fait, pour les résultats ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'espère qu'il va pas falloir huit jours, ça nous ménerait quand même au 24 mai


----------



## barbarella (10 Mai 2003)

Nouveau thème

l'amour.
Les mots : Expectative - Bière - Soleil - Attendre - Tendresse.
Délai : Samedi 17 mai 2003, 20 heures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .
Résultats : ???? 



Lamour

Pas de préparation
Pas de cuisson

Pour deux personnes : Un homme, une femme.

1  Provoquer (cest souvent le hasard qui sen mêle) une rencontre, entre deux personnes.

2  Ne pas rester trop longtemps dans lexpectative.

3  Prévoir une terrasse au soleil, sil pleut ce nest pas grave.

4  Commander une bière pour lui, un Perrier pour elle.

5  Attendre que le mélange devienne bien compact.

6  Ajouter beaucoup de tendresse.

Ce plat  se consomme sans modération.


----------



## krystof (10 Mai 2003)

Pfff, quelle exigeance ici.
Bon, délai samedi 17 à midi, résultat samedi 17 à 20 heures. C'est bon cette fois-ci ?


----------



## barbarella (10 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> *






 Pfff, quelle exigeance ici.
Bon, délai samedi 17 à midi, résultat samedi 17 à 20 heures. C'est bon cette fois-ci ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est nettement mieux


----------



## krystof (10 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

C'est nettement mieux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Enfin une bonne parole.


----------



## aricosec (10 Mai 2003)

vu le nombre de postulants en vacacances,va falloir souvent relever cette page,si on ne veut pas qu'elle coule dans les oubliettes de MACG,ça va etre coton pour arriver a la 100 eme.
but supreme


----------



## barbarella (10 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * vu le nombre de postulants en vacacances,va falloir souvent relever cette page,si on ne veut pas qu'elle coule dans les oubliettes de MACG,ça va etre coton pour arriver a la 100 eme.
but supreme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














* 

[/QUOTE]

Et s'il y a en plus, huit jours entre chaque sujet, on n'est pas rendu


----------



## barbarella (12 Mai 2003)

J - 6


----------



## Luc G (12 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> *





 Pfff, quelle exigeance ici.
Bon, délai samedi 17 à midi, résultat samedi 17 à 20 heures. C'est bon cette fois-ci ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Faut comprendre Barbarella : normalement, il lui faut des jours pour corriger (et j'attends toujours que quelqu'un me propose une explication scientifique à ce fait dûment avéré 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Pour ceusses qui corrigent, normalement, en 5 minutes, ce n'est pas aisé à comprendre


----------



## aricosec (12 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Faut comprendre Barbarella : normalement, il lui faut des jours pour corriger (et j'attends toujours que quelqu'un me propose une explication scientifique à ce fait dûment avéré 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Pour ceusses qui corrigent, normalement, en 5 minutes, ce n'est pas aisé à comprendre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

il faudrait aussi lui signaler ,qu'il n'est pas obligé d'etre impartial,je comprend son dilemne.
1 va t'il accepter un bakchiss
2- sera il intrangiseant
3- combien doit il accepter
4 -vu la gréve des trains sera il revenu a temps
5 -......5.....je ne sais pas,mais je croix que j'ai perdu toutes mes chances


----------



## barbarella (12 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 

il faudrait aussi lui signaler ,qu'il n'est pas obligé d'etre impartial,je comprend son dilemne.
1 va t'il accepter un bakchiss, * 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai déjà versé le mien

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 
2- sera il intrangiseant*

[/QUOTE]

comme cela se doit, quand on est impartial

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> *3- combien doit il accepter
4 -vu la gréve des trains sera il revenu a temps
5 -......5.....je ne sais pas,mais je croix que j'ai perdu toutes mes chances  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















* 

[/QUOTE]

De toute façon d'ici samedi, li y a le temps de voir (je suis sereine)


----------



## krystof (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 5 -......5.....je ne sais pas,mais je croix que j'ai perdu toutes mes chances  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















* 

[/QUOTE]

Ce qui est dit est dit. Ne revenons plus là dessus. Un en moins à lire.


----------



## barbarella (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Ce qui est dit est dit. Ne revenons plus là dessus. Un en moins à lire.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Quelle autorité, ça fait peur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*j - 5*


----------



## aricosec (13 Mai 2003)

hep ! hep ! olla KRYSTOF,tu devrais dire a BEBERT que c'est toi le chef cette fois,et qu'il n'y aura pas DE DELAIS supplementaires,enfin c'est toi qui vois.

_ARFF !  ARRFF !........_


----------



## bebert (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * hep ! hep ! olla KRYSTOF,tu devrais dire a BEBERT que c'est toi le chef cette fois,et qu'il n'y aura pas DE DELAIS supplementaires,enfin c'est toi qui vois.

ARFF !  ARRFF !........










* 

[/QUOTE]

Je n'ai encore rien demandé !


----------



## krystof (13 Mai 2003)

Bebert, c'est moi le chef cette fois,et il n'y aura pas DE DELAIS supplementaires.


----------



## barbarella (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Bebert, c'est moi le chef cette fois,et il n'y aura pas DE DELAIS supplementaires.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

J'espère bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 d'ici samedi le temps risque de paraître long.

Qui veut faire une belotte


----------



## Luc G (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

J'espère bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 d'ici samedi le temps risque de paraître long.

Qui veut faire une belotte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Barbarella, arrête de narguer ceux qui travaillent


----------



## barbarella (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Barbarella, arrête de narguer ceux qui travaillent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Je ne nargue personne, c'est pas du tout mon genre. Si au lieu de s'amuser, ils avaient travaillé, ils n'auraient pas besoin de bachoter.

Ce qui est fait n'est plus à faire, voici ma devise.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Mai 2003)

Nouveau thème : l'amour.
Les mots : Expectative - Bière - Soleil - Attendre - Tendresse.
Délai : Samedi 17 mai. Moi je rends avant !

J'étais assis au bar, là,
A la terrasse, près de la rive,
L'oeil vitreux, le regard las
Je me trouvais dans l'*expectative*.

J'en avais connu des [gros] tas,
Des blondes, des brunes, des rousses...
J'me rappelle même plus des p'tits coups par-ci par-là.
J'ai souvent plonger mes lèvres dans leurs mousses.

Elles avaient toutes des noms bizarres :
Des Kant, des Guy, des Ness...
Il était fréquent, pour ne pas dire pas rare,
Que je buvasse leur doux nectar.
J'ai toujours eu pour elles de la *tendresse* .
Dyonisos m'en est témoin : quelle allégresse !

Il y avait eu de belles cylindrées,
Des mensurations et de bien belles robes
Qui me faisait pétiller et zigzaguer
Sur ma vieille mob.


Mais aujourd'hui tout est fini !
Ma foi, voire même mon foie, 
Fontaine, je change de vie !
Toutefois, je ne reste pas dans le célibat.

J'ai découvert une petite qui jaillit non loin de chez moi.
Elle est pétillante elle aussi.
Pour ne pas dire, qu'à sa souce, éjacule la vie.
"Monsieur ? Voici votre Badoit."

Ah ! J'ai faillit pécher à l'*attendre*
Car non loin, une *bière* couleur vermeil
Me murmurait à l'oreille de la prendre.
Ah, Poséidon ! Protège moi de ce *soleil*


----------



## krystof (14 Mai 2003)

J'ai bien fait d'attendre un peu.


----------



## Luc G (14 Mai 2003)

Elle s'appelait Gertrude
Elle avait la mine tendre
J'ai même failli l'attendre
Mais elle était un peu trop prude.

Du coup, j'ai couffiné avec Adèle
Elle avait des jambes de gazelle
Mais il eut fallu que je coure derrière
Sans avoir le temps d'écluser une bière.

Restait plus guère qu'Adélaïde
Mais là, j'étais dans l'expectative.
Elle avait le bout du nez trognon
Mais n'avait guère le pied mignon.

Me restait un cabas de tendresse
À offrir plus un caddie de caresses
Quand j'ai rencontré Cunégonde
Vue de dos, elle était plutôt gironde.

De face, j'en suis resté baba,
Depuis, on file le parfait amour
En dégustant des patates au four,
Des fraises au sucre et du jaja.


----------



## barbarella (14 Mai 2003)

*J - 4*


----------



## aricosec (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * J - 4







* 

[/QUOTE]

bien sur avec ces délais laxistes,KRYSTOF ne m'a laissé aucune chance,quand FINN et LUCG se mettent a postuler au podium ça fait mal,ç'est peut etre a cause d'eux que les essais de certains ne se sont pas transformés,n'est ce pas ZABA et consorts.

LACHES !


----------



## krystof (14 Mai 2003)

Pour avoir tes chances, il faudrait que tu sois le seul à jouer.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Attention à ta réponse aricosec, Je n'ai pas encore fait mon choix.


----------



## aricosec (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Pour avoir tes chances, il faudrait que tu sois le seul à jouer.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Attention à ta réponse aricosec, Je n'ai pas encore fait mon choix.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

_"doux ! doux ! doux ! ,quel homme" _





ceci est une phrase type tiré du film,du genial film dirais je

LE SHERIFF EST EN PRISON
du non moins génial MEL BROOKS

si je gagne je peus t'en envoyer une copie en vcd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




si tu ne l'a pas bien sur ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




que vont te proposer les autres ,hé,hé,hé !


----------



## barbarella (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 

"doux ! doux ! doux ! ,quel homme" 





ceci est une phrase type tiré du film,du genial film dirais je

LE SHERIFF EST EN PRISON
du non moins génial MEL BROOKS

si je gagne je peus t'en envoyer une copie en vcd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




si tu ne l'a pas bien sur ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




que vont te proposer les autres ,hé,hé,hé ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










* 

[/QUOTE]






 Quelle honte, c'est odieux, inqualifiable, ces manoeuvres me scandalisent. Je n'aurais jamais pensé que ce jeu puisse être l'objet d'une telle médiocrité. Une copie de film ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, pourquoi pas une copie de copie ?

Moi j'ai l'original  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et j'en ferais, cadeau, à notre cher jury, si son bon sens va dans le mien


----------



## krystof (14 Mai 2003)

?||?¬arbarella] * Moi j'ai l'original  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et j'en ferais, cadeau, à notre cher jury, si son bon sens va dans le mien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Je suis assez comblé en ce moment. Je ne saurais que faire de vos cadeaux.


----------



## Luc G (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * ceci est une phrase type tiré du film,du genial film dirais je

LE SHERIFF EST EN PRISON
du non moins génial MEL BROOKS
* 

[/QUOTE]

Un film où les haricots sont à l'honneur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









J'ai souvenir (mais peut-être que je m'abuse !) d'une fanfare autour d'un feu de bois, c'est du Wagner


----------



## aricosec (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Un film où les haricots sont à l'honneur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









J'ai souvenir (mais peut-être que je m'abuse !) d'une fanfare autour d'un feu de bois, c'est du Wagner  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est tellement vivant que quand je me le repasse,j'ouvre la fenetre machinalement


----------



## barbarella (15 Mai 2003)

*J - 3*


_est-ce que mon petit paquet est bien arrivé ?_*** 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






***_Ce message est un message privé_


----------



## Luc G (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * J - 3

est-ce que mon petit paquet est bien arrivé ?*** 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

Pas de chance, Barbarella : c'était la grève


----------



## krystof (15 Mai 2003)

Moi, en tout cas, j'ai rien reçu.


----------



## barbarella (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Pas de chance, Barbarella : c'était la grève  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]









 Il faut allonger les délais


----------



## krystof (15 Mai 2003)

Samedi, c'est samedi. Pas une minute de plus.


----------



## barbarella (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Samedi, c'est samedi. Pas une minute de plus.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Quel manque de tolérance


----------



## krystof (15 Mai 2003)

Je ne voudrais pas que l'on me repproche de ne pas respecter les délais. Ils sont assez court comme ça.


----------



## bebert (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Quel manque de tolérance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Barbarella, merci de respecter les délais !


----------



## aricosec (15 Mai 2003)

*Posté à l'origine par krystof:
-
 Samedi, c'est samedi. Pas une minute de plus.*
.
tu as dit quelle heure ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















.
arfff !


----------



## krystof (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

20 heures, c'est mon dernier mot.
* 

[/QUOTE]

Pour rappel.


----------



## aricosec (15 Mai 2003)

une petite reunion s'impose,cette future nomination trés,trés,trés,trés attendu merite gala,flonflon et petits gateaux,

le champagne est au frais et aux frais de KRYSTOPH !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2003)

le thème c'est Amour ou Voyage ???


----------



## barbarella (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 
Bon, délai samedi 17 à midi, résultat samedi 17 à 20 heures.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Pour plus de précision


----------



## krystof (15 Mai 2003)

Amour. Si ça t'intéresse, tu as jusqu'à samedi 20 heures.


----------



## barbarella (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * une petite reunion s'impose,cette future nomination trés,trés,trés,trés attendu merite gala,flonflon et petits gateaux,

le champagne est au frais et aux frais de KRYSTOPH !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

Si je perds je boycotte  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 voilà


----------



## krystof (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * une petite reunion s'impose,cette future nomination trés,trés,trés,trés attendu merite gala,flonflon et petits gateaux,

le champagne est au frais et aux frais de KRYSTOPH !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

Ah non ! C'est aux frais du futur vainqueur.


----------



## krystof (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Si je perds je boycotte  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 voilà  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Des menaces ?


----------



## Luc G (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Si je perds je boycotte  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 voilà  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Elle est capable de se déconnecter à la vitesse de l'éclair


----------



## aricosec (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Elle est capable de se déconnecter à la vitesse de l'éclair  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

si elle est capable de se deconnecter
moi je suis capable de deconner ..ha ! ha ha ........ha ha ha ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ça  aide ??


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Nouveau thème : l'amour.
Les mots : Expectative - Bière - Soleil - Attendre - Tendresse.
Délai : Samedi 17 mai.

Bon courage à tous.   * 

[/QUOTE]

bon, j'ai trouvé toute seule en page 66 (marrant) puisque personne ne répond à mes questions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










donc c'est bien pour ce samedi 17 à 20H, c'est bien ça ?  t'es sûr Kristof ? 

si ok, hé, hé, j'vais voir ce que j'peux faire d'ici là !! 

@ plus tard


----------



## krystof (15 Mai 2003)

Ce qui est dit est dit.
Aucun délai supplémentaire.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Ce qui est dit est dit.
Aucun délai supplémentaire.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

j'ne demandais pas un délai, mais voulais être sûr que tu ne changes pas d'avis et ne relèves les copies avant la date prévue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




wala, wali, merci !

bon, j'me sauve... 
@ plus


----------



## aricosec (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Ce qui est dit est dit.
Aucun délai supplémentaire.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

ah bon ?,je te signale que les forceps sont interdits envers le sexe faible,restons humains et gentlemans  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









.
ah ! ha ha ha !... ha ha !..


----------



## barbarella (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Ah non ! C'est aux frais du futur vainqueur.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Est-ce que la maison fait crédit


----------



## barbarella (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 

moi je suis capable de deconner ..ha ! ha ha ........ha ha ha ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ça  aide ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

tes propos sont superfétatoires arico


----------



## krystof (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Est-ce que la maison fait crédit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ça peut se négocier.


----------



## barbarella (15 Mai 2003)

Nouveau thème : l'amour.
Les mots : Expectative - Bière - Soleil - Attendre - Tendresse.
Délai : Samedi 17 mai 2003

Pour augmenter mes chances je propose un second texte :

Alors voilà, huuuuum, huuuuuum.

Mon amour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu es le soleil de mes jours,
Tu es les étoiles de mes nuits. 
Ne reste pas dans lexpectative,
Alors, vite, viens lire la suite.
Nous marchions sur cette plage romantique
Envahie de vilains moustiques
Toute la nuit jmsuis grattée,
Pendant que toi tu tendormais.
Le matin il ma fallut attendre
Pour avoir mon ptit déjeuner
Une bière, et puis trois saucisses,
Voilà ce que tu mas apporté.
Plus un breuvage un peu incertain
Au couleur du café indien.
Cétait pas vraiment dcirconstance
Mais la tendresse y était.

Alors là si je gagne pas,


----------



## krystof (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Alors là si je gagne pas,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Et bah j'espère que tu seras pas trop déçue.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S. : il en a de la chance ton amoureux. Une plage pleine de moustiques.


----------



## aricosec (16 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Et bah j'espère que tu seras pas trop déçue.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S. : il en a de la chance ton amoureux. Une plage pleine de moustiques.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

oh ! c'est pas si grave,moi je l'ai fait sur les fourmis rouges dans l'herbe avec la chanson de  MICHEL JONASZ
.
alors ! si BARBARELLA s'envoie en l'air ce ne peut etre que des moustiques ..arfff....


----------



## abba zaba (16 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 

bien sur avec ces délais laxistes,KRYSTOF ne m'a laissé aucune chance,quand FINN et LUCG se mettent a postuler au podium ça fait mal,ç'est peut etre a cause d'eux que les essais de certains ne se sont pas transformés,n'est ce pas ZABA et consorts.

LACHES !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est justement pour te laisser une chance que j'ai renoncé à participer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Dès que tu gagnes, je reprends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










À part ça, bonjour à tous


----------



## krystof (16 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * 
Dès que tu gagnes, je reprends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]

J'espère que t'es pas pressé.


----------



## abba zaba (16 Mai 2003)

Pas trop, enfin Bof...


----------



## barbarella (16 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 

oh ! c'est pas si grave,moi je l'ai fait sur les fourmis rouges dans l'herbe avec la chanson de  MICHEL JONASZ
.
alors ! si BARBARELLA s'envoie en l'air ce ne peut etre que des moustiques ..arfff.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












* 

[/QUOTE]

Le jour où tu gagneras un superbe voyage dans un baril de lessive, tu m'en reparleras. Et puis chacun son truc toi c'est les fourmis rouges


----------



## Luc G (16 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * Pas trop, enfin Bof... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			













* 

[/QUOTE]












 Allez, roulez, jeunesse !


----------



## barbarella (16 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 
Bon, délai samedi 17 mai 2003 à midi pile, résultat samedi 17 mai 2003 à 20 heures pile.  * 

[/QUOTE]

*J - 1*


----------



## aricosec (16 Mai 2003)

*Posté à l'origine par krystof:*

_Bon, délai samedi 17 mai 2003 à midi pile, résultat samedi 17 mai 2003 à 20 heures pile. _
*******************************************

le depouillement du vote est effectué par sesvoisins,les grevistes de la SNCF, et l'association des vieux du 18 arrondissement,qui ont abandonné leur loto du mois.
ce qui nous promet des débats houleux,une aprés midi ne suffira pas je crois.


----------



## barbarella (16 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * Posté à l'origine par krystof:

Bon, délai samedi 17 mai 2003 à midi pile, résultat samedi 17 mai 2003 à 20 heures pile. 
*******************************************

le depouillement du vote est effectué par sesvoisins,les grevistes de la SNCF, et l'association des vieux du 18 arrondissement,qui ont abandonné leur loto du mois.
ce qui nous promet des débats houleux,une aprés midi ne suffira pas je crois. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















* 

[/QUOTE]

Ohlala  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 le arico, comment c'est qui fait du mauvais esprit, c'est pas bon ça, pas bon du tout, j'en ai vu se faire recaler pour moins que ça.

Moi je dis qu'il faut laisser le temps à notre cher jury de faire son travail correctement, et avec toute la virtuosité qui est la sienne


----------



## abba zaba (16 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Moi je dis qu'il faut laisser le temps à notre cher jury de faire son travail correctement entre les draps, et avec toute la virtuosité qui est la sienne entre les cuisses  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## barbarella (16 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * 










* 

[/QUOTE]


C'est pas le bon thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 :


----------



## abba zaba (16 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 


C'est pas le bon thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]






 Oups !


----------



## bebert (16 Mai 2003)




----------



## abba zaba (16 Mai 2003)

Ma Chérie,

Dans l'expectative d'un peu de tendresse de ta part,
je descends boire une bière au soleil.

Bisous,

Abba


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Mai 2003)




----------



## barbarella (17 Mai 2003)

*JOUR J*


----------



## aricosec (17 Mai 2003)

pendant ce temps notre gourou se marre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








.


----------



## krystof (17 Mai 2003)

Rendu des copies à 12 heures.


----------



## barbarella (17 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * pendant ce temps notre gourou se marre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








.



* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est nous qui en avons marre


----------



## bebert (17 Mai 2003)

Nouveau thème : l'amour. 
Les mots : Expectative - Bière - Soleil - Attendre - Tendresse. 
Délai : Samedi 17 mai. 

*L'amour de la bière*
Dans l'expectative de boire une bière fraîche, malgré ce soleil brûlant,
je m'assis à l'ombre sur une terrasse et commanda sans attendre.
J'avais hâte de la déguster avec tendresse.


----------



## krystof (17 Mai 2003)

STOP  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Résultat 20 heures.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Nouveau thème : l'amour. 
Les mots : Expectative - Bière - Soleil - Attendre - Tendresse. 
Délai : Samedi 17 mai. 

L'amour de la bière
Dans l'expectative de boire une bière fraîche, malgré ce soleil brûlant,
je m'assis à l'ombre sur une terrasse et commanda sans attendre.
J'avais hâte de la déguster avec tendresse.




* 

[/QUOTE]

Copieur !!!!


----------



## bebert (18 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Copieur !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui effectivement, je viens de lire ta prose. Je t'assure que je ne m'en suis pas inspiré car j'avais parcouru le thread de manière "subiminale" et j'ai pondu ce petit texte juste avant midi entre deux couches de peinture. Si je l'avais effectivement lu, je n'aurais pas poster ce truc.
De toute manière, c'est au jury de décider.


----------



## barbarella (18 Mai 2003)

*H - 1 heure 45 minutes *


----------



## krystof (18 Mai 2003)

Voici donc les amoureux qui ont participé, avec par ordre d'apparition à l'écran :

- aricosec
- Ruban
- Barbarella
- Finn_Atlas
- Luc G
- Barbarella (bis, ce qui n'augmente pas davantage ses chances)
- abba zaba, mais il manque un mot : attendre
- bebert

Après une lecture très attentive de tous vos chefs d'oeuvres, je déclare :















Qu'il me faut effectuer une deuxième relecture attentive. Résultat dans la soirée.


----------



## barbarella (18 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Voici donc les amoureux qui ont participé, avec par ordre d'apparition à l'écran :


Après une lecture très attentive de tous vos chefs d'oeuvres, je déclare :


Qu'il me faut effectuer une deuxième relecture attentive. Résultat dans la soirée.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu les apprends par coeur


----------



## krystof (18 Mai 2003)

Heu...Barbarella, mon choix n'est pas encore fait.
Alors si tu veux toujours être dans la course, va falloir te montrer plus gentille.


----------



## krystof (18 Mai 2003)

C'est vraiment difficile de vous départager.
Néanmoins, je commence à avoir ma petite idée.
Pour être sûr, une troisième relecture s'impose.
Résultats vers 22/23 heures.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








P.S. : j'accepte toujours les paiements par chèque (à l'ordre de Krystof) et par carte bancaire.


----------



## barbarella (18 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * C'est vraiment difficile de vous départager.
Néanmoins, je commence à avoir ma petite idée.
Pour être sûr, une troisième relecture s'impose.
Résultats vers 22/23 heures.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








P.S. : j'accepte toujours les paiements par chèque (à l'ordre de Krystof) et par carte bancaire.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Sage résolution, il ne faudrait pas bâcler, 22/23 heures c'est très bien, même demain matin, au cas où une quatrième lecture s'imposerait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





























IL SE FOUT DE NOUS


----------



## bebert (18 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> *P.S. : j'accepte toujours les paiements par chèque (à l'ordre de Krystof) et par carte bancaire.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu acceptes en nature ?


----------



## krystof (18 Mai 2003)

Alors voilà.
Après maintes et maintes hésitations, je déclare Ruban vainqueur.

Bravo à tous, vous m'avez bluffé.



Bon, Ruban, il vient ce nouveau sujet ?


----------



## barbarella (18 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Alors voilà.
Après maintes et maintes hésitations, je déclare Ruban vainqueur.

Bravo à tous, vous m'avez bluffé.



Bon, Ruban, il vient ce nouveau sujet ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Excellent choix, Monsieur le jury.

Je le comprends dautant mieux, queffectivement le *petit paquet* que je vous avais envoyé, ma été retourné avec marqué dessus :

RETOUR A LENVOYEUR

NHABITE PAS A LADRESSE INDIQUEE (pourtant je suis sûre de mon adresse)

Je ne voudrais pas vous donner de regrets, mais il me semble important de vous dire ce que contenait ce *petit paquet*. Il sagissait en fait dune superbe cravate, bleu nuit, imprimée de fleurs noires, avec par-ci par-là quelques touches de jaunes et de vert.

Je lavais acheté en solde au COMPTOIR DU TEXTILE, javais même bénéficié dune remise exceptionnelle de 45 %. Le vendeur mavait aussi proposé un prix défiant toute concurrence si jachetais le restant de leur stock (8 000 cravates), je trouvais que ça faisait beaucoup (même en changeant tous les jours) mais ça avait lair de lui faire tellement plaisir, que jai accepté.

Ils mont donc livré 96 cartons de cravates (il y en a partout dans la maison). Le problème, ça a été le premier soir, un des cartons a profité que je descende acheter demi-baguette, pour sécrouler juste derrière ma porte dentrée, se trouvant coincé entre une malle qui me sert à ranger les objets inutiles et la porte dentrée (qui me sert à loccasion de porte de sortie). 

Il a fallu que je fasse appel à un spécialiste douverture de portes coincées par un carton, ça ma coûté 400 euros, mais cétait mieux que de dormir sur le palier.

Me voilà donc à la tête dun joli stock de cravates, toutes identiques. Je vais ouvrir une boutique que jappellerai AUX 8001 CRAVATES (en espérant que ça ne dure pas trop longtemps).

Monsieur le jury, je vous remercie de lattention que vous avez bien voulu accorder à mon texte.

P.S. bravo à Ruban


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Mai 2003)

Euh, dis Barbarella : ils sont où les mots ? !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







On avait dit des mots, pas des gros lots !!!


----------



## Luc G (18 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Tu les apprends par coeur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Là, c'est l'hôpital qui se fout de la charité  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Barbarella : la correctrice la plus lente du nord au sud et de l'est à l'ouest


----------



## Luc G (18 Mai 2003)

Et bravo à Ruban.

PS. pour Barbarella : je te soutiens moralement dans ta quête de clients pour tes cravates. Malheureusement, je n'ai jamais su faire un noeud (de cravate) et donc, je ne puis décemment faire fructifier ton petit commerce.

PPS. N'essaye pas de me refiler un noeud papillon en échange standard : ça, je sais le mettre, j'en ai même un (enfin, reste à savoir où  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) mais la dernière fois que je l'ai mis, c'était pour le mariage de mon frère et, à cette heure, mon dernier neveu a passé le bac il y a plusieurs années, aussi n'est-il guère usé et il pourra encore servir (pour mon enterrement ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Ruban (18 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Alors voilà.
Après maintes et maintes hésitations, je déclare Ruban vainqueur.

Bravo à tous, vous m'avez bluffé.



Bon, Ruban, il vient ce nouveau sujet ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Je suis vraiment très fière et flattée de cette victoire.

Je remercie donc le jury, qui me semble être une personne de *très* bon goût 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je remercie également, les autres participants, qui ont participé.

Je remercie, au passage, barbarella (pour qui j'écris les textes depuis le début du jeu), qui m'a fait découvrir cet espace (barbarella, pendant que je te tiens, pourrais tu me rendre le dernier VOICI que tu m'as piqué lors de ton dernier passage chez moi, ainsi que les 50 euros que j'avais caché dans mon portefeuille, au fond de mon sac orange).

Mais revenons en au sujet qui nous intéresse.

Je vous souhaite une très bonne nuit à tous


----------



## aricosec (18 Mai 2003)

bravo itou a RUBAN.

je me felicite de ne pas avoir acheter de cadeau au gourou qui se gourre de laureat,j'avais initialement prevu trois palettes de pots de chambre,soldées chez leroy-merlin et cie,j'ai d'ailleurs hesité longtemps entre les dits pots ,et une tonne de suppositoires avariés,une palette de capotes, et trois douzaines de poires a lavement,j'ai donc bien fait de suspendre le backchiss,vu la greve des transports,cela me serait retombé sur les bras. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
tout mes regrets donc a KRYSTOF qui j'espere pourra se passer de ce jouli cadeau. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
votre dévoué aricosec


----------



## Luc G (18 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * tout mes regrets donc a KRYSTOF qui j'espere pourra se passer de ce jouli cadeau. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]

Pas de pot !


----------



## krystof (18 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * tout mes regrets donc a KRYSTOF qui j'espere pourra se passer de ce jouli cadeau. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
votre dévoué aricosec






* 

[/QUOTE]

Ne t'inquiète pas aricosec. Je pense que tu en ferais bien meilleur usage que moi. Merci quand même de l'intention.


----------



## krystof (18 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
Je ne voudrais pas vous donner de regrets, mais il me semble important de vous dire ce que contenait ce petit paquet. Il s?agissait en fait d?une superbe cravate, bleu nuit, imprimée de fleurs noires, avec par-ci par-là quelques touches de jaunes et de vert.  * 

[/QUOTE]

De toute façon, je ne sais pas faire les noeuds de cravates.
Qu'aurais-je bien pu en faire.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merci quand même, j'essaierai de m'en souvenir pour la prochaine fois.


----------



## krystof (18 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ruban:</font><hr /> * Mais revenons en au sujet qui nous intéresse.
* 

[/QUOTE]






 Justement, on aimerait bien le connaître ce sujet.





 Ah ces femmes, j'vous jure.


----------



## Ruban (18 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 






 Justement, on aimerait bien le connaître ce sujet.





 Ah ces femmes, j'vous jure.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Voilà, voilà.

Tout d'abord, bonjour à tous, les civilités, c'est important.

Alors voici, ci-dessous le sujet du nouveau thème. 
Au fait on dit comment ? Le sujet du thème ? Ou le thème du sujet ?
(Question à éclaircir).

Alors voilà, comme je n'ai aucune idée, j'improvise.

Donc, le nouveau thème/sujet sera :

*VOTRE PREMIER SAUT EN PARACHUTE*

Les mots : trouille, sensations, gâteau, chemin de fer, gigoter.

Rendu : mardi 20, 20 heures, résultats : mercredi 21, 21 heures.

Bon courage et bonne chance à tous.


----------



## krystof (18 Mai 2003)

J'ai le vertige.


----------



## aricosec (18 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * J'ai le vertige.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

t'a raison,surtout si c'est LUG qui tire les ficelles,un de ses eleves s'est plein,il avait atterri sur la tour eiffeil

ça fait mal ! hhaaaaaaaaaa !


----------



## abba zaba (18 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 
- abba zaba, mais il manque un mot : attendre
* 

[/QUOTE]

Je n'aime pas attendre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Bravo ruban et les autres itou


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ruban:</font><hr /> * 
Rendu : mardi 20, 20 heures, résultats : mercredi 21, 21 heures.
* 

[/QUOTE]

Heureusement que mardi ne tombe pas un 25 et mercredi un 26


----------



## krystof (19 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ruban:</font><hr /> * Rendu : mardi 20, 20 heures, résultats : mercredi 21, 21 heures.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Nouveau sujet : Jeudi 22, 22 heures.


----------



## aricosec (19 Mai 2003)

commencez pas a chinoiser,vu le temps imparti,faudrait voir a taper dans la butte,a moins que vous fassiez du BEBERTUM,en fait reclamer des délais.


----------



## Luc G (19 Mai 2003)

En tous cas, ça va être de la fiction  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Parce que moi, sauter ? en tous cas, pas en parachute


----------



## bebert (19 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ruban:</font><hr /> *Rendu : mardi 20, 20 heures, résultats : mercredi 21, 21 heures.* 

[/QUOTE]

Je demande un délai : vendredi 23 à 23 heures.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Mai 2003)

Allez je me lance et sans filet s'il vous plait ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Un p'tit saut avec Gégé le moniteur* 

Ah ! Enfin, çà y est ; nous avons décollé
Aujourd'hui, c'est mon baptème
De l'air. De l'air ! J'm'en vais m'faire dépuceler
Même si j'finis au post-motem.

Non, mais franchement quelle idée
Elle a eu Bobonne de m'inscrire à c'truc extrème
Je s'rais bien mieux d'vant la télé
A me taper un p'tit Gervais !
Faut dire : je suis une crème !

Au lieu d'un cornet au miel
Ou une autre glace Miko
Me v'là parti au septième ciel
J'en ai des frissons dans le dos

Ayant malheureusement accepté
Même si on m'a un peu forcé
Il n'est point de délibérer
Il va falloir tomber.

Tomber oui ! Plutôt que sauter !
Car, comme Archimède, vous en conviendrez
Que pour le saut, une poussée
De bas en haut doit s'exercer.

Ah, çà ! Cà va pas être de la tarte
Ni du gateau !
Et dire qu'il y avait un film sur la arte ... !
Mais v'là-t-y pas que le mono
S'met à me grimper sur l'dos
Et me suçure, façon stéréo :
GO ! GO ! GO !

N'empêche qu'l'est sévéremment burné !
J'ai l'impression de m'coltiner un veau.
L'animal s'appelle Gégé
Et pour tout dire ....'l'est pas très beau !

D'un coup d'un seul, nous v'là projetter
Ma trouille en a profité pour s'dissiper
Comme certains gaz que le mono doit inhaler
Je m'sens bien moins balloné.

Je n'en pers pas une miette
Le moniteur non plus :
J'viens d'lui r'peindre la binette
Il sait maintenant c'qu'y avait dans mon frigo

Quel vol-plané !
J'en ai les yeux tout liquéfié !
Et je ne cesse de gigoter
En hurlant : "On va s'scratcher !!!!"

La toile est apparue
Je m'retrouve les quatres fers en l'air.
Gégé me dit de sa grosse voix :
"Alors l'nouveau, çà t'a plu ?"
Je n'répond pas et me dit qu'on va s'taper un de ces toits
Ouf ! Sauvé ! On se dirige vers l'chemin de fer

L'atterrissage est un peu raté
Ma jambe gauche s'est fracturée
Contre le rail qu'elle vient d'taper.
L'autre visiblement un peu géné
Me confie : " c'est pas grave, çà va aller !
Allez j'paye ma tournée
Et si t'es sage, tu pouurras r'monter
Si tu attrapes la queue du Mickey !"


----------



## aricosec (20 Mai 2003)

j'espere que RUBAN comprendras que FINN est visiblement du métier,de  ce fait il ne peut pas etre  du concours,celui ci étant pour les non initiés. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




merci RUBAN de prendre en compte les desirs du bas peuple.
le neophite OUI !
le pro  NON !








ps : et voila,un d'éliminé


----------



## krystof (20 Mai 2003)

J'espère que Ruban comprendra qu'aricosec est le créateur de ce thread. De ce fait, il ne peut pas être du concours, celui-ci étant pour les non-initiés.
Merci, Ruban, de prendre en compte les désirs du bas peuple.
Le néophyte oui, le pro, non !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et voilà, un deuxième d'éliminé.


----------



## abba zaba (20 Mai 2003)

J'espère que Ruban comprendra que krystof est un habitué des victoires dans ce thread. De ce fait, il ne peut pas être du concours, celui-ci étant pour les non-initiés.
Merci, Ruban, de prendre en compte les désirs du bas peuple.
Le néophyte oui, le pro, non !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et de trois.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  [/b] 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## aricosec (20 Mai 2003)

c'était l'enfer,les explosions entourait l'appareil,le temps pourtant ne se pretait a cette operation,nous devions sauter sur un village de belgique,le nom devait rester secret,cependant le but était d'eradiquer un gang de trafiquants de peaux d'oppossums nains.l'interpole qui nous avait refiler le bébé,disait que ça serait du GATEAU,le chef de bande ne s'y attendait pas,trop occuper a papouiller ses peluches K $ P,ses perpetuelles incarcérations au penitencier de bruges,lui avait ramolli le bulbe.
ses nombreuses relations au ministére avait pourtant eventé notre mission,
les backchiss largement distribués,lui avait mit les militaires dans la poche,et sous couvert d'un exercice d'alerte,ils avaient declanché un tir de barrage.malgré la TROUILLE qui nous serrait le ventre,ruban,barbarella sautérent les premieres,pendant que finn,lucg,krystof se precipitaient a leur suite,je bondis dans la cabine et decochait un pain de cinq kilos a bebert qui ne voulait toujours pas suivre,abba qui pilotait l'appareil lui mit une gauche derechef.ce petit intermede m'avait retardé,pour rattraper les autres je sautais sans parachute,la vitesse prise et la nuit qui m'entourait me procurerent des SENSATIONS vertigineuses,m'étant ecarter de mes compagnons,je me mis a GIGOTER et a tirer sur les suspends,afin de me rapprocher,je ne mis pas longtemps a apercevoir la  ligne de CHEMIN de FER ,point de repaire du rassemblement,il nous fallu une heure pour reunir le commando,vu que lucg s'était accroché dans un arbre,il pendait comme une peau  de THEBIG(merde j'ai donné le nom du trafiquant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,..non j'lai pas dit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







),slaschh ! slachh !deux coups de son opinel et il fut libre,sur la route qui nous raprochait de la cache de l'escroc,nous pensions a tous les amis de macg qui n'avait pu nous suivre,mais sans nul doute ils étaient avec nous de coeur. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'avais reçu un eclat de flag belge dans mon croupion,et je me promettais d'en faire payer l'addition au dude. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







notre mission serait un succés,
le rhum OUI
l'oppossum NON


----------



## abba zaba (20 Mai 2003)




----------



## Ruban (20 Mai 2003)

Bravo arico, bravo Finn, heureusement qu'il existe encore de nos jours, des hommes comme vous, qui redorent le blason, de notre beau pays (je dis pas lequel, vu que plusieurs nationalités sont représentées en ces lieux).

Quant aux autres, veuillez vous mettre à l'exercice IMMÉDIATEMENT. 

En avant, marche.

Une, deux,
Une, deux,
Une, deux et ainsi de suite.

ROMPEZ


----------



## bebert (20 Mai 2003)




----------



## prerima (20 Mai 2003)

Thème : premier saut en parachute
Mots : trouille, sensation, gâteau, gigoter et chemins de fer

Voilà, j'y étais enfin, j'allais sauté !
Je m'étais longuement préparée,
Mais tout à coup, la trouille de moi s'était emparée.
Allais-je pouvoir m'y jeter ?

De toute façon, je n'avais plus le temps pour y penser,
Car ca y est, je commencais à m'envoler,
Tout mon corps et mon esprit se mit à gigoter,
Je sentis en un instant mon gâteau remonter,

Cette sensation était absolument désagréable,
Je sentis que le parachute n'était pas irréprochable,
J'essayais en vain de tirer, tirer sur le cable,
Mais seule ma peur était palpable.

Je commençais lentement à me rapprocher de la terre,
Puis j'aperçu rapidement une ligne de chemin de fer,
Voilà, je ne pourrais plus jouer l'aventurière,
C'était fini, je venais de mourir écrasée sur un lampadaire.


Voilà, c'est ma première participation, tout le monde aura remarqué que je suis venue ici pour participer et non pas pour gagner ! Merci Ruban d'être indulgente !


----------



## aricosec (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> *
Voilà, c'est ma première participation, tout le monde aura remarqué que je suis venue ici pour participer et non pas pour gagner ! Merci Ruban d'être indulgente !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]
.
encore,encore ! haaaa..haaaaa...!


----------



## Ruban (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> *

Voilà, c'est ma première participation, tout le monde aura remarqué que je suis venue ici pour participer et non pas pour gagner ! Merci Ruban d'être indulgente !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

Bonjour prerima, tout d'abord bravo pour ce saut initiatique.

Je veux te signaler deux choses :

- je ne suis pas indulgente,
- quand on joue c'est pour gagner.

Sache cependant que je saurai tenir compte de ton courage, et encore bravo.

Belle et bonne journée.


----------



## krystof (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ruban:</font><hr /> * Quant aux autres, veuillez vous mettre à l'exercice IMMÉDIATEMENT. 

En avant, marche.

Une, deux,
Une, deux,
Une, deux et ainsi de suite.

ROMPEZ
* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est pas mon truc les marches militaires.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et puis, "militaire" et "avec la tête", c'est pas trop compatible.


----------



## krystof (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * krystof est un habitué des victoires dans ce thread.  * 

[/QUOTE]  [/b] 

[/QUOTE]

Je suis d'accord. Appelez moi Dieu.


----------



## Ruban (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Je suis d'accord. Appelez moi Dieu.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca fait pas un peu prétentieux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez au boulot ce soir 20 heures dernier carat


----------



## barbarella (20 Mai 2003)

J'en étais sûre, c'était tout réfléchi 
Ce saut en parachute, j'l'avais maudit 
Je t'avais pourtant bien dit non 
Mais toi et tes sensations 

Alors voilà, j'l'ai pris c't'avion 
J'avais l'air malin dans cette combinaison 
J'me suis r'trouvée les fesses en l'air 
Et j'ai atterri sur l'chemin d'fer 

J'me suis relevée, j'ai gigoté 
Et j'ai couru, pour t'retrouver 
J'étais pressée, j'avais l'sang chaud 
J'avais la trouille que tu ne m'laisses pas d'gâteau


----------



## krystof (20 Mai 2003)

Et alors ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Il en restait du gâteau ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Mai 2003)

Il ne reste plus beaucoup de temps : alors on prend son sac et on se lance ! Il n'est plus le temps de vérifier si la toile a bien été plié. De toute façon, on est déjà tous bien plié ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il n'est plus le temps de planer : et c'est parti pour la plongée !

Point la peine d'attendre Bébert : il a le vertige de la victoire ! Il n'est pas monté dans l'avion et préfère le train du pétomane !


----------



## Ruban (21 Mai 2003)

Ont, jusqu'à maintenant participé, par ordre de saut :

Finn_Atlas
aricosec
prerima

Il reste un peu plus d'une heure pour les retardataites, alors amateurs de sensations fortes dépêchez vous.

Merci de votre attention.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Mai 2003)

je crois que tu as oublié Barbarella 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A+ tard


----------



## barbarella (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * je crois que tu as oublié Barbarella 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A+ tard  * 

[/QUOTE]






 ma meilleure copine qui m'oublie


----------



## Ruban (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 






 ma meilleure copine qui m'oublie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Parce que c'est vraiment toi, qui a écrit ce texte ?


----------



## barbarella (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ruban:</font><hr /> * 

Parce que c'est vraiment toi, qui a écrit ce texte ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]






Ruban, il me reste du gâteau chocolat, tu en veux


----------



## krystof (21 Mai 2003)

Dites les filles, si on vous dérange, il faut le dire.


----------



## Luc G (21 Mai 2003)

Désolé, Ruban, mais je n'ai vraiment pas eu le temps (si j'étais Bebert, j'aurais demandé un délai  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Enfin, si je peux, je mettrai peut-être un texte hors délais ce soir après les résultats, juste pour le plaisir.


----------



## Luc G (21 Mai 2003)

Pour Nicéphore, ça n'allait pas fort
Faire le faraud, cétait de son niveau,
Mais que la Mélanie l'ait pris au mot,
C'était pour sûr un coup du sort.

Nicéphore avait plus que la trouille,
Il flageolait de tous les doigs de pied
Même ses trous de nez tremblaient
Mais quelle idée, mais quelle embrouille !

Il s?imaginait déja gigoter
Au bout d'un bout de fil effiloché
Mais Mélanie voulait des sensations
Lui grimaçait plutôt de la potion.

Nicéphore, reprends donc du gâteau,
J'peux pas, j'ai l'estomac comme un rateau,
Les fruits confits passeraient à travers
comme des wagons de chemin de fer.

La tête, les oreilles, et la queue basses, 
Nicéphore finit par traîner ses savates 
On l'attendait pour que l'avion parte
Et Mélanie riait : il fallait qu'il y passe.

Depuis, le nicéphore pérore
À l'entendre, il sait tout du parachute
N'empêche qu'il n'a pas refait la culbute
Un saut dedans vaut mieux que deux dehors

En raison des conditions météorologiques défavorables, j'avais du remettre mon saut, j'ai donc raté la cible mais voilà toujours une chute.


----------



## aricosec (21 Mai 2003)

j'espere que RUBAN n'accepteras pas ce retardataire,
et de 4  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













le qu'est a l'heure oui !
............l'alcooolll...NON ! hic


----------



## bebert (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Désolé, Ruban, mais je n'ai vraiment pas eu le temps (si j'étais Bebert, j'aurais demandé un délai  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Enfin, si je peux, je mettrai peut-être un texte hors délais ce soir après les résultats, juste pour le plaisir.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai demandé un délai ! vendredi 23 à 23 heures !


----------



## Ruban (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

J'ai demandé un délai ! vendredi 23 à 23 heures !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Accordé, mais c'est exceptionnel


----------



## bebert (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ruban:</font><hr /> * 

Accordé, mais c'est exceptionnel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Argh ! Je suis dans l'obligation de pondre un truc alors ?


----------



## Luc G (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Argh ! Je suis dans l'obligation de pondre un truc alors ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Et oui, Bebert : faut assumer !

(comme quoi, faut toujours tourner 7 fois sa souris sur le tapis avant de poster  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Alors, tous en coeur :

* Bebert, au boulot !
Bebert, au boulot !
Bebert, au boulot !
Bebert, au boulot !
*


----------



## aricosec (22 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Et oui, Bebert : faut assumer !

(comme quoi, faut toujours tourner 7 fois sa souris sur le tapis avant de poster  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Alors, tous en coeur :

 Bebert, au boulot !
Bebert, au boulot !
Bebert, au boulot !
Bebert, au boulot !
 * 

[/QUOTE]
.
moi qui croyait arriver a la page 100 avant juin,ça va pas le faire ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










.
enfin il me reste la chaise longue et mon pastis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









.
comment ça vous bossez ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
garçon remettez moi ça


----------



## bebert (22 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 
moi qui croyait arriver a la page 100 avant juin,ça va pas le faire ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu peux toujours floodir.


----------



## Luc G (22 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 
.
moi qui croyait arriver a la page 100 avant juin,ça va pas le faire ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










.
enfin il me reste la chaise longue et mon pastis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









.
comment ça vous bossez ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
garçon remettez moi ça   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















* 

[/QUOTE]

Arico, me cherche pas !


----------



## bebert (22 Mai 2003)

Je suis au regret de vous dire que je ne participerai pas à cette manche. J'ai pourtant essayé hier soir mais mon texte ne tiens pas la route face aux autres candidats.
Ruban, si tu veux bien procéder au verdict.
Veuillez m'excuser pour la gène occasionnée.


----------



## Ruban (22 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Je suis au regret de vous dire que je ne participerai pas à cette manche. J'ai pourtant essayé hier soir mais mon texte ne tiens pas la route face aux autres candidats.
Ruban, si tu veux bien procéder au verdict.
Veuillez m'excuser pour la gène occasionnée.









* 

[/QUOTE]

bébert, écoute moi, je vais te dire quelque chose, ce n'est pas la saut en lui même le plus difficile, il suffit de se laisser tomber. L'atterrissage peut parfois s'avérer compliqué, surtout si tu es habillé en rouge et que tu tombes dans un champ de taureaux dressés à la corrida (c'est quand même assez rare). 
Le plus dur c'est de se lancer, alors laisse la peur de côté et GO GO GO


----------



## Luc G (22 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Je suis au regret de vous dire que je ne participerai pas à cette manche. J'ai pourtant essayé hier soir mais mon texte ne tiens pas la route face aux autres candidats.
Ruban, si tu veux bien procéder au verdict.
Veuillez m'excuser pour la gène occasionnée.










* 

[/QUOTE]

Bebert, arrête de faire le péteux ; sinon j'avertis Sylvain Augier


----------



## abba zaba (22 Mai 2003)

Allez bebert ! Saute ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Plus sérieusement, si tu maintiens ta demande de délai, ça me permettra peut-être de tenter moi aussi le parachute avant ce soir 23h00.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et si tu participes, je promet de ne pas révéler dans "et avec google" la découverte des RG selon qui tu te livrerais depuis plusieurs mois à un honteux traffic de sucettes à l'anis avec une certaine Mauricette...


----------



## bebert (22 Mai 2003)

Luc, j'ai trop le vertige, tant pis pour Sylvain. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Abba, je ne cèderai pas au chantage ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ruban, je laisse ma place à Zabba.






PS : rappelez vous de ce qui m'est arrivé dans le récit de Rico ! Je ne lui pardonnerai jamais !


----------



## aricosec (22 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Luc, j'ai trop le vertige, tant pis pour Sylvain. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Abba, je ne cèderai pas au chantage ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ruban, je laisse ma place à Zabba.






PS : rappelez vous de ce qui m'est arrivé dans le récit de Rico ! Je ne lui pardonnerai jamais ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

_SLPLASTCH ! SPLASTCH ! SPLASTCH ! _  

il n'y a que ça qu'il comprend ce gars là !


----------



## abba zaba (22 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> *je bondis dans la cabine et decochait un pain de cinq kilos a bebert qui ne voulait toujours pas suivre,abba qui pilotait l'appareil lui mit une gauche derechef.* 

[/QUOTE]

bebert, j'espère que tu avais bien compris que pour ma part, ce n'était que dans le but de te faire reprendre connaissance...


----------



## barbarella (23 Mai 2003)

Et hop


----------



## bebert (23 Mai 2003)

_Retour dans l'avion alors que les premiers parachutistes viennent de sauter._

« Arrête de *gigoter* ta main devant moi comme ça Rico, on se croirait dans La Cage aux Folles ! Si tu veux me foutre un vrai pain, tu devrais faire un stage chez Rocky Balboa ! ». Bebert sortit un flingue de sa poche.
« Et toi Abba Zabba, garde tes mains sur le manche si tu veux pas que je t'empale dessus ! »
« Si je demande un délai  c'est pas parce que j'ai la *trouille* de mon premier saut, c'est parce que le type qu'on va capturer c'est mon père (Arfff !) »
« Je ne vous laisserais jamais lui faire la peau ! J'ai saboté ton parachute. J'en ai fait des rubans (hihihi). Tu vas avoir de drôle de *sensations* quand tu vas vouloir l'actionner .»
« Bon je vous laisse entre hommes. Faut vite que je rattrape les autres avant qu'il ne commettent l'irréparable. N'astiquez pas trop le manche même si c'est pour vous envoyer en l'air ! Mouah ah ah ah ah ! »
Les tenant en respect, Bebert recula et sauta dans le vide. Avec cette nuit sans lune, ce ne sera pas du *gâteau* pour les retrouver. Par chance, Bebert atterrissait dans un champ, non loin d'une voie de *chemin de fer*. Longeant la voie ferrée, il aperçut LucG pendu dans un arbre.
« Mouah ah ah ah ah ! Un de moins à neutraliser !»
« Qu'est-ce tu fous Bébert, arrête de faire ton péteux, libère moi ! » Fit LucG.
« Récite le dictionnaire d'abord, après je verrai ce que j'peux faire ! ».
Fuyant seul dans la nuit, Bébert se mit à la recherche du reste du commando.

_Va-t-il réussir à sauver son père ? Ou prendre le premier Omnibus venu ?
Vous le saurez dans le prochain épisode de « Qui veut la peau de Roger TheBig ? »_


----------



## Luc G (23 Mai 2003)

bravo, Bebert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Maintenant, c'est pas très réaliste, ton truc : si je suis pendu dans un arbre, j'ai mon laguiole pour me dépendre et venir te pourfendre, espèce de faux-jeton !


----------



## aricosec (23 Mai 2003)

voila une aventure qu'il va nous falloir mettre au clair,quand a toi BEBERT,je te signale quand meme deux lettes piégées adressées a ton papounet.
le dude va se la faire péter.
ça va saigner


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Mai 2003)

Bon c'est pas tout çà ma petite dame, mais on aimerait bien connaitre les résultats


----------



## krystof (24 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Bon c'est pas tout çà ma petite dame, mais on aimerait bien connaitre les résultats  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est vrai ça. J'ai gagné oui ou non ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Zut, j'ai pas joué. je peux avoir un délai ?


----------



## Ruban (24 Mai 2003)

Les résultats étaient prévus pour 23 heures, tous les valeureux participants semblant désirer, une communication plus tôt que prévu des-dits résultats, il est, éventuellement possible, d'avancer la-dite communication à 22 heures 30*.
Merci de bien vouloir me faire part de vos remarques par retour de post.

*Même plus tôt si vous le souhaitez, mais pas avant 18 heures, j'ai à faire.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Mai 2003)

Du moment que les résultats sont parachutés au bon endroit (je t'indique mes coordonnées via mp) et à la bonne personne ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) çà me va. Peu importe l'heure !


----------



## aricosec (24 Mai 2003)

je préfére les resultats demain,j'ai rendez vous au tabac pour le tiercé de dimanche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






arff .. ! gasspp !


----------



## Ruban (24 Mai 2003)

Bon eh bien voilà, j'ai décidé de ne pas attendre, 

Je déclare vainqueur de ce saut,
le grand, le fameux arico.
Alors comme diraient certains,
arico fais pêter


----------



## barbarella (24 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ruban:</font><hr /> * 

Alors comme diraient certains,
arico fais pêter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







* 

[/QUOTE]


Que des mauvaises langues 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors arico on attend


----------



## krystof (24 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 


Que des mauvaises langues 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors arico on attend  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

5 minutes, laisse-le atterrir.


----------



## abba zaba (24 Mai 2003)

VOTRE PREMIER SAUT EN PARACHUTE - Pour le plaisir, mais un peu tard, j'ai eu du mal à m'en remettre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Les mots : trouille, sensations, gâteau, chemin de fer, gigoter.
_______________________________________________


* La parabole du sot *


La trouille était sévère
et pour la faire passer,
j'éclusais quelques verres,
au Bar des Mariniers.

Quelle idée saugrenue,
disais-je  (mais pas trop fort),
un nom bien mal venu
face à l'aéroport.

L'alcool aidant parfois,
bien des dispositions,
je ressens donc en moi 
l'envie de sensations.

Je monte à bord, fiérot,
un encas dans le bide :
Si je meurs dans le saut,
ce s'ra pas ventre vide.

L'appareil gigote, 
je sens que l'on décolle :
Le gateau (une charlotte),
paraît plus lourd, en vol.

Voilà, j'ouvre la porte,
tout en fermant les yeux,
Je saute et l'air m'emporte
Ha ! Comme c'est merveilleux...

À moi,  Mary Poppins,
Superman, Peter Pan !
Et un toast au Riesling,
pour Dumbo l'Éléphant !

Hélas à tout refrain,
et même en parachute;
Il faut bien une fin,
lisez plutôt la chute.

Car celle ci fut brève
et je n'eut pas le temps
de voir même en rêve
ma voile dans le vent.

En confondant vitesse
et précipitation,
sous les feux de l'ivresse,
j'avais pris la station

celle du chemin de fer
pour une aérogare.
Quand mon nez toucha terre,
il était bien trop tard.






_Bravo à arico !_


----------



## Luc G (24 Mai 2003)

Bravo Abba

Et bravo au Arico : vous noterez quand même qu'il n'est jamais meilleur que quand il chute, ce qui donne à penser  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Et n'abuse pas des boissons naturelles pour fêter ça, ça risque de pas être bon pour ton orthographe.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## aricosec (24 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> *





 Bravo Abba

Et bravo au Arico : vous noterez quand même qu'il n'est jamais meilleur que quand il chute, ce qui donne à penser  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Et n'abuse pas des boissons naturelles pour fêter ça, ça risque de pas être bon pour ton orthographe.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)   * 

[/QUOTE]

j'ai du pot que ABBA ne soit pas a l'heure,ça me laisse des chances,bien sur il convient de l'éliminer,ça va de soi,simple justice impartiale,l'heure c'est l'heure,pourtant j'aurai voté pour lui,pas de chance hein ZABBA  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ppfuuuuuuttt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 poouuffff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ,argggg  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.
oh vraiment je sais ,espéce de rabat joie de LUCG,comme j'écris d'un jet,ça cafouille des fois,entre les erreurs et les ignorances,tu n'a pas fini de voir mes fautes,mais trente pis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,je continuerai car en vous lisant j'apprend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.



*dents*


----------



## Luc G (24 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 

j'ai du pot que ABBA ne soit pas a l'heure,ça me laisse des chances,bien sur il convient de l'éliminer,ça va de soi,simple justice impartiale,l'heure c'est l'heure,pourtant j'aurai voté pour lui,pas de chance hein ZABBA  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




ppfuuuuuuttt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 poouuffff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ,argggg  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Aurais-tu négligé de t'apercevoir, Arico, que tu avais déjà été déclaré vainqueur et qu'on n'attendait plus que ton thème et tes mots ?


----------



## aricosec (24 Mai 2003)

ben voila que j'ai plus ma tête ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









.
c'est la faute au rhum blanc ! j'ai eu de la visite,et on m'a concocté un punch de haut vol,comme il était parfait ,j'ai mis ma tournée,et puis peut etre savez vous ce que c'est,une chose entraine une autre et c'est la cuite, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






le punch,ça attaque  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.
foin d'excuse vaseuse !
------------------------
nouveau theme
*faire un emprunt chez son banquier
.
mots
.
CARNAVAL,PARDESSUS,MOLAIRE,CARPETTE,GENOU

*


----------



## aricosec (24 Mai 2003)

merde,reste de rhum blanc  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
rendu des copies,jeudi 10 heures si reprise du travail ,resultat mercredi


----------



## barbarella (24 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * merde,reste de rhum blanc  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
rendu des copies,jeudi 10 heures si reprise du travail ,resultat mercredi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

mercredi ça m'arrange pas, samedi ça serait bien, et ça nous laisse 8 jours, soit J - 8


----------



## krystof (24 Mai 2003)

Moi, samedi ça m'arrange pas, j'ai un rendez-vous hyper important.
On peut avoir un délai ?


----------



## aricosec (25 Mai 2003)

.
je demande un délai  !


----------



## aricosec (25 Mai 2003)

pour remonter.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
recette du punch,
trois mesures de rhum blanc,martinique c'est mieux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
trois quarts d'une mesure de sirop de canne
une estafilade de citron vert
un soupçon de cannelle
deux gros  glaçons
une chaise longue


----------



## Luc G (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * pour remonter.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
recette du punch,
trois mesures de rhum blanc,martinique c'est mieux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
trois quarts d'une mesure de sirop de canne
une estafilade de citron vert
un soupçon de cannelle
deux gros  glaçons
une chaise longue

















* 

[/QUOTE]

On demande un balai
Arico a encore fait des saletés !


----------



## bebert (26 Mai 2003)

C'est quoi tous ces gens qui demandent un délai ? c'est insuportable de se faire copier ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Faut que je trouve autre chose : Je déclare forfait !


----------



## barbarella (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

On demande un balai
Arico a encore fait des saletés !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Il y en a qui proposent des aspirateurs au rabais dans un thread voisin, tu devrais te renseigner


----------



## aricosec (27 Mai 2003)

ça pour raler,ils sont là,mais pour se mettre au boulot,ya plus personne,avec l'été qui approche,ça va devenir pénible d'etre maitre du thread,je m'auto puni.
je ne pondrais plus pour gagner
je ne pondrais plus pour gagner 
je ne pondrais plus pour gagner
je ne pondrais plus pour gagner
je ne pondrais plus pour gagner
je ne pondrais plus pour gagner
.
etc .................


----------



## krystof (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Il y en a qui proposent des aspirateurs au rabais dans un thread voisin, tu devrais te renseigner  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Il est très bien mon aspirateur. Du premier choix.


----------



## Luc G (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * ça pour raler,ils sont là,mais pour se mettre au boulot,ya plus personne,avec l'été qui approche,ça va devenir pénible d'etre maitre du thread,je m'auto puni* 

[/QUOTE]

Ben, quoi, Arico, y a pas le feu : on n'est que lundi. Ici, y a pas le métro  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En plus, il fait, depuis hier, un temps dégueulasse, j'attends que ça s'arrange pour avoir la plume plus primesautière. Faut savoir composer avec le contexte


----------



## Ruban (27 Mai 2003)

Je vous préviens tout de suite, je demande un délai, je n'ai aucune inspiration


----------



## bebert (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ruban:</font><hr /> * Je vous préviens tout de suite, je demande un délai, je n'ai aucune inspiration 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Bienvenue !


----------



## aricosec (28 Mai 2003)

plus de passe droit,plus de délai,ce thread s'auto detruira aprés la date de péremption,c'est marqué dessus


----------



## krystof (28 Mai 2003)

Je peux gagner par forfait ?


----------



## Luc G (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Je peux gagner par forfait ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

De toutes façons, Arico a écrit : rendu des copies jeudi, donc il reste demain et corrigé mercredi, c'est forcément le mercredi d'après (il corrige encore moins vite que barbarella  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ou alors Arico remonte le temps (à la godille, à la pagaie, à la pagaille ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Arico, quand t'auras le temps de poser ton verre, mets-nous donc un calendrier sans mélanger les feuilles avant


----------



## aricosec (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

De toutes façons, Arico a écrit : rendu des copies jeudi, donc il reste demain et corrigé mercredi, c'est forcément le mercredi d'après (il corrige encore moins vite que barbarella  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ou alors Arico remonte le temps (à la godille, à la pagaie, à la pagaille ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Arico, quand t'auras le temps de poser ton verre, mets-nous donc un calendrier sans mélanger les feuilles avant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
.
faut pas rever,j'ai dit mercredi pour vous faire comprendre que je serais intraitable sur la date,quand on veus quelque chose,c'est toujours pour la veille 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










....tiens  ! ,encore un pour LUCG


----------



## aricosec (28 Mai 2003)

gouzi ! gouzi !


----------



## aricosec (28 Mai 2003)

et hop dix milles !
gouza gouza !


----------



## aricosec (28 Mai 2003)

10 milles


----------



## barbarella (28 Mai 2003)

Je ne demande pas de délai, mais les emprunts bancaires pfffffffffff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et comme on ne prête qu'aux riches, je n'ai aucune expérience en la matière.
Rico, un bon geste


----------



## aricosec (29 Mai 2003)

_
tout le monde il est beau tout le monde il est gentil
la  ! la la la ! tout le monde il est gentil ! _
.
petit hommage au cher JEAN YANNE  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...............
les délais pour la gentille BARBARELLA,et tout les gentils participants seront acceptés,meme le gentil BEBERT ne sera pas frappé,








.
_
tout le monde il est beau tout le monde il est gentil
la  ! la la la ! tout le monde il est gentil ! _
.
néanmoins il se peut que je change d'avis


----------



## Luc G (29 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Je ne demande pas de délai, mais les emprunts bancaires pfffffffffff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et comme on ne prête qu'aux riches, je n'ai aucune expérience en la matière.
Rico, un bon geste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je n'ai aucune expérience bancaire non plus, mais s'il fallait connaître quelque chose pour en parler, ça se saurait.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Monsieur le si gentil banquier
Donnez-moi des sous, s'il vous plait.
Aboulez l'oseille et le grisbi
Faites tomber les billets par ici.

Tu peux toujours faire carpette,
T'auras pas même une piécette.
Enfile donc ton pardessus
Et va voir ailleurs si j'y suis

Gentil banquier, tu m'exaspères,
faut pas m'énerver les molaires
Si tu veux garder tes mollets
Je me sens l'âme d'un roquet.

Prends pas ta tête de bravache
On se croirait au carnaval
Quand on veut jouer les apaches
Faut pas avoir l'air d'un bocal.

Monsieur le banquier pas gentil,
Je me mettrai pas à genoux
Malgré ton pognon, t'es petit !
Tu m'arrives pas aux genoux.


----------



## aricosec (29 Mai 2003)

___________________
exaxt gentil LUCG,le theme n'est pas a prendre au pied de  la lettre,et le banquier peut etre n'importe qui ?pour ma part c'est un mien cousin qu'est plein aux as 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










,et comme la  toile n'est pas son credo,je peus te dire qu'il n'est pas prés de revoir son pognon, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ,de toute  façon il ne l'attend pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






c'est vrai ça merde !,pourquoi ya des fauchés (...et oui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) et des rupins  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.
----------------------------
*RAPPEL* 
nouveau theme 
faire un emprunt chez son banquier 
.
.mots
.
CARNAVAL,PARDESSUS,MOLAIRE,CARPETTE,GENOU 


-----------
je crains bien de devoir demonter le podium,une marche suffira,tout les gentils concurrents ont declaré forfait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



il reste peu de temps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-----------
bravo LUCG


----------



## barbarella (29 Mai 2003)

Monsieur le banquier,

Je nirais pas par quatre chemins, jai besoin de blé, de flouse, de grisbi, de pépètes, dargent en somme.
Je veux macheter des livres, des CD (compact disc) aller au carnaval de Rio, me disperser dans des dépenses aussi somptuaires, quinutiles, mais nécessaires à mon quotidien.
Depuis que jai perdu ma dernière molaire, la sagesse nest plus mon fort, et jai besoin de top niveau. 
Vous comprendrez aisément, que ma requête nest pas un vu, mais une réclamation, une exigence que je ne formulerais pas à genou.
Je ne me lancerais pas non plus dans une apologie dithyrambique de vos qualités, je sais que cela serait inutile et ninfluencerait en rien votre bienveillante attention. 
Je tiens cependant, à vous féliciter pour le choix exquis de votre carpette, au risque que vous ninterprétiez ceci comme étant de la flagornerie, ce qui vous vous en doutez est loin de mon intention.

Jai déjà rempli tous les papiers, il ne vous reste plus quà apposer votre signature par-dessus.

Monsieur le banquier, je vous remercie par avance de votre aimable contribution, au déroulement harmonieux de mes ambitions et vous prie de croire en mon infinie reconnaissance de dette.


----------



## aricosec (29 Mai 2003)

bon bravo gentille BARBARELLA,j'ai remonté une marche,le marteau et les clous a porté de main,j'attend les gentils postulants ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_"tout le monde il est gentil....      la la la ! la ! ....... _


----------



## krystof (29 Mai 2003)

Prépare la première marche, j'arrive.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Mai 2003)

Faire un emprunt chez son banquier 


CARNAVAL, PARDESSUS, MOLAIRE, CARPETTE, GENOU 


Bonjour monsieur le banquier
Je vous explique ma situation
J'ai des factures à payer
Mais je n'ai plus de pognon.

Je viens donc à la banque de l'oseille
Vous conter mes histoires de cendrillon
Afin que, si vous me prétez l'oreille,
Je puisse repartir avec quelques ronds.

Je ne possède pas de biens immobiliers
J'ai bien une "deux chevaux"
Dont il me reste des traites à payer
J'ai aussi un briquet et deux ou trois poireaux.

Une hypothèque serait-elle envisageable ?
L'argent me manque et pour tout dire
J'envisageais ce soir d'aller au *carnaval*.

Si celà ne suffit pas,
Je suis prêt à vous donner mon gros tas.
Elle se prénomme Barbara
Elle mange peu et vous gatera.


Faut-il que je me mette à *genou*
Pour pouvoir vous extorquer quelques sous ?
A la fin, me direz vous
Ce que vous attendez par dessus tout ?

Mon *pardessus* ?
Je vous le donne
Et sans vergogne
(Si tu savais, je te le mettrais dans le c..)

Si mon anatomie vous interesse
Sachez que j'ai déjà vendu mon rein
A une fille prénommée Agnès
Qui en échange me fit du bien.

Prenez donc cette *molaire*
Je n'en ai pas besoin.
Il y a un peu de calcaire
Vu que je bois de l'eau pendant cette grève de la faim.

Je suis rincé, torchon, chiffon, *carpette*.
Je me roule devant lui sur la moquette.
Mais pas un sou, rien même pas une sucette.
Il ne me reste plus qu'à aller jouer à la crapette.













  Vite expédié !!!


----------



## aricosec (30 Mai 2003)

tac ! tac !flasch poc, tac ! tac ! flasch pop !
.
oui, je sais, mes clous font un drole de bruit,mais avouez que montez des podiums a cette vitesse,c'est pénible


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * tac ! tac !flasch poc, tac ! tac ! flasch pop !
.
oui, je sais, mes clous font un drole de bruit,mais avouez que montez des podiums a cette vitesse,c'est pénible  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]
gaffe aux doigts


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * tac ! tac !flasch poc, tac ! tac ! flasch pop !
.
oui, je sais, mes clous font un drole de bruit,mais avouez que montez des podiums a cette vitesse,c'est pénible  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]

Et il sera prêt pour quand ce podium ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * tac ! tac !flasch poc, tac ! tac ! flasch pop !
.
oui, je sais, mes clous font un drole de bruit,mais avouez que montez des podiums a cette vitesse,c'est pénible  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]
plus d'une 1/2 heure! ça traine


----------



## barbarella (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * tac ! tac !flasch poc, tac ! tac ! flasch pop !
.
oui, je sais, mes clous font un drole de bruit,mais avouez que montez des podiums a cette vitesse,c'est pénible  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]

Te casses pas la tête arico, les applaudissements me suffiront


----------



## barbarella (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> *















  Vite expédié !!! * 

[/QUOTE]

Ca se voit


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Ca se voit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Non ça se lit ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et pan !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * merde,reste de rhum blanc  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
rendu des copies,jeudi 10 heures si reprise du travail ,resultat mercredi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

 [mode bonpat] 10 heures c'est 10 heures ou 10 heures c'est 22 heures ?  [/mode bonpat]


----------



## aricosec (30 Mai 2003)

en fait 10 HEURES,ça voulait dire  minuit,minuit ,minuit trente hein !on est pas a ça prés 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,comme krystoff n'a toujours pas montré sa prose,je le declare gagnant d'office,puni de la sorte il ne pourra pas ecrire dans le prochain theme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



non mais,un moment de rigueur ne peut nuire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
*donc KRYSTOF ,si tu accepte ma décision présente nous ton théme*










.
bien sur comme ça ,ça  m'evite de juger les gentils participants,la lacheté est divine quand on la maitrise comme moi


----------



## krystof (30 Mai 2003)

Même quand je ne fais rien, je suis le meilleur.


----------



## Luc G (30 Mai 2003)

Excellent, Arico. Une vraie décision qui montre qui est le chef ici.


----------



## krystof (30 Mai 2003)

3 participations, 4 victoires. J'adore.


----------



## Luc G (30 Mai 2003)

bravo Krystof, un bravo virtuel évidemment, ce qui est normal dans un bar virtuel que je ne vais pas tarder à laisser virtuellement d'ailleurs pour aller rejoindre un lit bien réel et poursuivre une traversée (virtuelle) de l'Afrique avec Ferguson.

À bientôt.


----------



## barbarella (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * en fait 10 HEURES,ça voulait dire  minuit,minuit ,minuit trente hein !on est pas a ça prés 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,comme krystoff n'a toujours pas montré sa prose,je le declare gagnant d'office,puni de la sorte il ne pourra pas ecrire dans le prochain theme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



non mais,un moment de rigueur ne peut nuire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
donc KRYSTOF ,si tu accepte ma décision présente nous ton théme










.
bien sur comme ça ,ça  m'evite de juger les gentils participants,la lacheté est divine quand on la maitrise comme moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]

Qu'est-ce que c'est que cette histoire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ? J'espère que c'est une plaisanterie.

arico, le rhum ça se boit avec modération, ressaisis toi, et relis bien ton verdict, on croit rêver


----------



## barbarella (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Même quand je ne fais rien, je suis le meilleur.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE] 






 C'est dingue ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 quel cynisme


----------



## barbarella (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> *











 Excellent, Arico. Une vraie décision qui montre qui est le chef ici. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Et Luc G qui approuve, j'y crois pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 on n'est vraiment pas aidé


----------



## barbarella (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 3 participations, 4 victoires. J'adore.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Et en plus, il se fout de nous


----------



## barbarella (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * bravo Krystof, un bravo virtuel évidemment, ce qui est normal dans un bar virtuel que je ne vais pas tarder à laisser virtuellement d'ailleurs pour aller rejoindre un lit bien réel et poursuivre une traversée (virtuelle) de l'Afrique avec Ferguson.

À bientôt.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui, c'est ça et merci pour le soutien


----------



## barbarella (30 Mai 2003)

J'exige une révision du verdict  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sinon...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * J'exige une révision du verdict  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sinon...   * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est la grève !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bouge pas Barbarella je vais chercher mes vieux panneaux !!!

Non mais il ne sera pas dit que nous nous serons laissé faire !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Ah çà , non !


----------



## aricosec (30 Mai 2003)

je vois que ma décision a emporté l'approbation de tous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ,je n'en attendait pas moins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,j'ai toujours eu confiance dans mon jugement rigoureux et impartial  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ,je n'ai rien a ajouter,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,comme d'habitude ce thread est un succés , 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ,je n'en dirais pas plus ,tout est clair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,aucune contestation , 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 merci a tous


----------



## barbarella (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * je vois que ma décision a emporté l'approbation de tous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ,je n'en attendait pas moins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,j'ai toujours eu confiance dans mon jugement rigoureux et impartial  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ,je n'ai rien a ajouter,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,comme d'habitude ce thread est un succés , 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ,je n'en dirais pas plus ,tout est clair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,aucune contestation , 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 merci a tous






* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu vas voir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









La guerre est déclarée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Finn, apportes les boules puantes


----------



## krystof (30 Mai 2003)

Décidemment, j'aime beaucoup ce jeu.

J'avoue également que je suis fier de cette victoire, c'est certainement le plus beau texte que je n'ai jamais écrit.

2 glaçons dans mon soda, s'il vous plaît.


----------



## barbarella (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

2 glaçons dans mon soda, s'il vous plaît.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Pas plus de 100 gouttes, sinon c'est amer


----------



## barbarella (30 Mai 2003)

Le "vainqueur" s'étant absenté, rico tu peux revenir


----------



## Luc G (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * c'est certainement le plus beau texte que je n'ai jamais écrit.* 

[/QUOTE]

Ça, tu ne devrais peut-être pas t'en vanter.


----------



## krystof (30 Mai 2003)

J'ai oublié de remercier arico.


















Voilà qui est fait. Je savais que tu reconnaitrais mon talent.


----------



## krystof (30 Mai 2003)

Voilà le nouveau thème : une journée à Paris.

Les mots : prétentieux - modeste - pluie - barbarella  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - Ecosse.

Au boulot ! Relevé des copies mardi soir, 20 heures.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et le gagnant est......


----------



## aricosec (30 Mai 2003)

c'était formidable,nous avions fait un concours chez macg,et bien sur l'equipe du suget "et avec la tête" avait gagné
le grand prix était un voyage en ECOSSE,
.
toute la bande ,heureuse de cette victoire avait decidé de s'offrir une nuit parisienne,l'autocar affrété
pour la circonstance,était conduit par paulo le bombé,ce qui ne nous rassurait guére,ce PRETENTIEUX s'était déja planté souvent,son cousin arico avait tendance a l'abreuver de punch,nouvelle boisson du sus nommé,c'est d'ailleurs au moment d'emprunter le boulevard  que l'accident  arriva
il avait été distrait par la pimpante BARBARELLA qui batifolait au milieu de ses soupirants




,celui la dés qu'il voyait une fille,charmante au demeurant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







,ne se tenait plus.son credo c'était ,"la mienne est en béton,la mienne est en béton !"




 la PLUIE qui tombait dru,n'arrangeait pas les chose,





paulo voulant éviter un MODESTE cycliste, bifurquat et dans son élan pénétra en trombe dans le moulin rouge,krystoff qui sommnolai sur une banquette se reveilla en sursaut,une belle du french cancan assise sur ses genoux,finn tombé a terre,ne se relevait pas,attendant le bouche a bouche,voyant s'approcher un travello qui avait été propulsé a l'intérieur par l'autocar,il se releva d'un bond.
la panique était compléte,malgré tout nous pouvions admirer le sang froid de bebert,il ne bougeait pas,agréablement surpris de sa maitrise,abba zaba voulu le feliciter,s'approchant du héros,il s'aperçu que ce gaillard dormait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 un car de poulets arriva,ils commencerent a nous demander nos papiers,certainement qu'un des passagers avait une allure louche,je surpris leurs yeux qui s'attardait sur lucg,j'avais toujours soupçonné celui ci de choses pas nette.une parole d'un flic me le confirma,"a vos ordres monsieur le préfet",et lucg de retorquer,embarquez moi tout ça,et soigner donc le nommé arico, tout est arrivé a cause de lui.
.
quand au retour chez macg nous relatament ces événements,nous vimes briller les yeux des autres collégues,ils se promettaient de poster dans le nouveau théme,pour faire parti des "nouveaux salopards de macg"


----------



## barbarella (30 Mai 2003)




----------



## krystof (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> *  krystoff qui sommnolai sur une banquette se reveilla en sursaut,une belle du french cancan assise sur ses genoux * 

[/QUOTE]

Je tiens à rassurer ma belle que tout ceci n'est que pur mensonge et calomnie.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Je n'avais pas une, mais deux belles assises sur mes genoux.


----------



## aricosec (2 Juin 2003)




----------



## aricosec (3 Juin 2003)

et pourtant je viens d'aller au moulin rouge,d'aprés les danseuses tout le monde est parti, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais que font donc les concurrents


----------



## Luc G (3 Juin 2003)

Je demande un délai  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sans rire (ou même avec  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) : demain soir 20h, ça va être juste, il me faut au moins jusquà minuit parce qui, comme c'est probable, je ne peux pas m'y mettre ce soir, je ne pourrais pas demain non plus avant au moins 22h.

Et les week-ends sont chargés en cette saison  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voili-voilà


----------



## krystof (3 Juin 2003)

Va pour minuit, mais tu hypothèques sérieusement tes chances de victoire.
Tu ne repasses pas par la case départ, et tu ne touches pas 20 000 euros.


----------



## Luc G (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Tu ne repasses pas par la case départ, et tu ne touches pas 20 000 euros.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]


Merci pour le délai. pour le reste, je m'en fous : on m'a toujours dit qu'il fallait pas trop toucher l'argent, que c'était sale


----------



## krystof (3 Juin 2003)

Je le blanchis avant, je garde ainsi les mains propres.


----------



## aricosec (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Je le blanchis avant, je garde ainsi les mains propres.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
.
oui d'accord,mais moi j'ai une machine a laver,je peus en blanchir plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_"le lavage de chez arico
c'est le lavage qu'il vous faut"_
.


----------



## Luc G (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 
.
oui d'accord,mais moi j'ai une machine a laver,je peus en blanchir plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Pour te faire essorer ensuite dans on ne sait quel bouge.


----------



## barbarella (3 Juin 2003)

Une journée à Paris.

Les mots : prétentieux - modeste - pluie - barbarella - Ecosse.

Cette journée à Paris s'annonçait plutôt morne, Le temps maussade n'incitait guère à la ballade. 
Un  cinéma venait d'ouvrir ses portes, nous décidâmes d'aller voir  le dernier chef d'oeuvre, qui tenait la place de premier, au box office des meilleurs films jamais réalisés depuis que le cinéma existait : *BARBARELLA*. 
Ce fut un merveilleux film, barbarella était fantastique, pleine de talents, vive, intelligente, modeste, la perfection faite femme, c'est d'ailleurs pour cela que tout le monde l'dôlatrait, l'admirait, la chérissait etc.
La séance était terminée, la pluie, elle n'avait pas cessé. Nous décidâmes d'aller nous restaurer, et choisîmes un établissement, qui sous des aspects prétentieux, proposait un alléchant saumon d'Ecosse.
Le repas terminé nous décîdames (cest vrai, nous décidons beaucoup), nous décidâmes, disais-je donc daller faire un tour du côté des tuileries, avant de nous rendre chez Louis XIV, malheureusement absent, ce jour là.

Et comme pour gagner il faut faire court, jarrête là, jespère que cette initiative sera appréciée à sa juste valeur.


----------



## Luc G (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * barbarella était fantastique, pleine de talents, vive, intelligente, modeste, la perfection faite femme, c'est d'ailleurs pour cela que tout le monde l'dôlatrait, l'admirait, la chérissait etc.
* 

[/QUOTE]

On ne pourra pas dire que tu fais dans le documentaire, c'est un vrai conte de fées ton texte, même mon gamin va avoir du mal à y croire.


----------



## aricosec (4 Juin 2003)

_Ö toi barbarella ,qui tant idolatré !
n'a jamais pu, jamais, remettre tes souliers
tes chevilles de taille, avaient elles doublées
et ça vraiment,vraiment,ça agaçait lucg

pourtant ne t'effaie pas de ses rodomontades
il ferait lui bien mieux de pondre quelques mots
alors n'hésite pas reprend d'la citronnade
et si c'est ta tournée,sert moi un apéro_


----------



## Luc G (4 Juin 2003)




----------



## barbarella (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * Ö toi barbarella ,qui tant idolatré !
n'a jamais pu, jamais, remettre tes souliers
tes chevilles de taille, avaient elles doublées
et ça vraiment,vraiment,ça agaçait lucg

pourtant ne t'effaie pas de ses rodomontades
il ferait lui bien mieux de pondre quelques mots
alors n'hésite pas reprend d'la citronnade
et si c'est ta tournée,sert moi un apéro















* 

[/QUOTE]











A la nôtre


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Juin 2003)

Attention !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Place !!!!!

encore quelques minutes et je pose mon pavé !


----------



## Luc G (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Attention !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Place !!!!!

encore quelques minutes et je pose mon pavé !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Atlas, il est pas censé le poser, son pavé, il doit le garder sur les épaules


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 
Atlas, il est pas censé le poser, son pavé, il doit le garder sur les épaules  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]












  Ca dépend si Finn a gouté le  saumon de la connaissance !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 












  Ca dépend si Finn a gouté le  saumon de la connaissance !!









* 

[/QUOTE]

zut j'ai oublié de placer le mot  *écosse*





Ah bah facile avec le saumon pouf pouf pouf


----------



## barbarella (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

On ne pourra pas dire que tu fais dans le documentaire, c'est un vrai conte de fées ton texte, même mon gamin va avoir du mal à y croire.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Les gamins d'aujourd'hui que des désabusés


----------



## aricosec (4 Juin 2003)

ça papote,ça papote  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ,il est bientot 20 heures,j'espere que KRYSTOF sera stricte,les bavardages et persiflages fleurissent dans le préau.











.
je part le 5 juin pou 1 mois,je voudrais bien vous lire avant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









.
de toute façon je refuserai le trophée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










,vous avez alors toutes vos chances


----------



## bebert (4 Juin 2003)

RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
rrrrrr
rZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
zzzzzzzzzzz
RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
rrrrrrr
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
zzzzzzzzzzz
RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
rrrrrrr
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
zzzzzzzzzzz
RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
rrrrrrr
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
zzzzzzzzzzz
RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
rrrrrrr
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
zzzzzzzzzzz
RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
rrrrrrr
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
zzzzzzzzzzz
RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
rrrrrrr
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
zzzzzzzzzzz
RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
rrrrrrr
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
zzzzzzzzzzz
RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
rrrrrrr
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
zzzzzzzzzzz
RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
rrrrrrr
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
zzzzzzzzzzz  


edit de Finn  euh Bébert, ça va pas bien


----------



## Luc G (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * ça papote,ça papote  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ,il est bientot 20 heures,j'espere que KRYSTOF sera stricte,les bavardages et persiflages fleurissent dans le préau.
* 

[/QUOTE]

Si tu suivais au lieu de siroter ton pastis dans ta chaise-longue, tu saurais que Krystof a accordé un délai  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, à ma demande  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, jusqu'à minuit.

Et donc, tes commentaires, tu peux te les carrer...


----------



## aricosec (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRrrrrrrrZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR* 

[/QUOTE]
.


----------



## aricosec (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Si tu suivais au lieu de siroter ton pastis dans ta chaise-longue, tu saurais que Krystof a accordé un délai  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, à ma demande  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, jusqu'à minuit.

Et donc, tes commentaires, tu peux te les carrer...   * 

[/QUOTE]
.
ton conseil est il definitif ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


























a la tienne


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr />Les mots : prétentieux - modeste - pluie - barbarella  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - Ecosse.
Au boulot ! Relevé des copies mardi soir, 20 heures.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et le gagnant est......  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Finn_Atlas !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

*Le gentilhomme à Paris* 

      <font color="brown"> "Et hop, me v'là parti ! " s'exclama notre Bébert -son vrai nom c'est Robert- tout rouge et transpirant. Assis tranquilement dans le "teugueuveu" le brave homme profita de ses quelques heures de voyage pour faire la causette avec une vieille dame prénommée Cosette. Celle ci lui indiqua, puisqu'il en avait fait demande, les différentes manifestations et lieux à voir ou visiter. Notre Bébert pris soin de l'écouter tout en lui répondant avec sa formidable méloppée : "Et la touretpheil ? elle est belle la touretpheil ?" ....

  Notre Bébert était d'origine *modeste*, et, ce n'est pas pour vous conter les misérables, mais il était un peu bebete...

  Sitôt arrivé il se mit en quête de souvenirs qu'il aurait loisir à conter dans son village natal, constitué à 99% d'une population bovine. Ayant pris la précaution de se munir au préalable d'un plan de la ville, notre idiot s'aperçu bien vite, c'est à dire une heure après, que son plan était erroné. Ou plutôt périmé...

  Ne voulant point s'arreter à un détail spatio-temporel, l'imbécile parcouru les rues au hasard, le regard un peu hagard. Ainsi, cet abruti marchait les yeux en l'air, à la recherche d'un indice visuel : la "touretpheil"...

  La chose ne lui fut pas facilitée par la *pluie* qui se mit à tomber sur sa coiffe estampillée au nom d'une société de fabrication d'apéritif anisé.... "Flûte alors !" pesta l'autre niais. "Si je continue de marcher je vais me retrouver en *Ecosse* !!" C'est vrai que c'est pas futé ce genre de propos....

  Notre anti-génie eut pourtant ce qui semblerait être un semblant d'idée -ce qui vous le conviendrez tout comme moi est surprenant : il se décida à entrer dans un bar : le *Bar Barella*, un endroit miteux, pourtant un attrape touriste....

  Son choix se porta inéluctablement sur une boisson en "-is" qu'il paya immédiatement mais sans laisser de pourboire. "D'façon c'est des riches les parigots ! Et pis c'est rien que des *prétentieux* !" grommela notre pense-bête.L'*Ecosse* n'est pas si loin finalement ...

Après cette courte pause, notre chameau prit la porte, se ravisa, la remit à sa place puis s'en alla. Il s'était mis à faire beau se dit notre gros pas beau, quand soudain ..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 </font> 


Y a pas de raison que Barbarella soit la seule à couper la fin. Alors si vous voulez connaitre la suite, tapez "Finn Gagne au 60 001" !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bientôt chez vous la suite de  *P'tain ! Mais qu'est-ce qu'il est venu foutre à Paris c't'abruti !!! * 


PS : _Sache Bébert que j'avais rédigé ce post bien avant ton grognement incompréhensible (à moins que ce ne soit une réplique célèbre de la guerre du feu. Auquel cas tu t'es trompé de topic !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Il m'a fallu négocier avec mon éditeur la possibilité de mettre en ligne cette nouvelle, qui, et je peux déjà vous l'annoncer est en lice pour un certain Prix qui commence parGon et finit par court 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (j'ai l'impression que je ne vais pas passer la porte ce soir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )
En outre, le personnage de Bébert n'est que pure fiction et toute ressemblance bla bla bla ...avec un certain bla bla bla posteur souffrant d'hypertrophie du carpe droit n'est que pure hasard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Si tu suivais au lieu de siroter ton pastis dans ta chaise-longue, tu saurais que Krystof a accordé un délai  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, à ma demande  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, jusqu'à minuit.

Et donc, tes commentaires, tu peux te les carrer...   * 

[/QUOTE]

Bon LucG ? Faudrait peut-être penser à poster !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (c'est pas marrant pour moi si je n'ai pas de "vrai" concurrence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 )


----------



## aricosec (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Bon LucG ? Faudrait peut-être penser à poster !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (c'est pas marrant pour moi si je n'ai pas de "vrai" concurrence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 )  * 

[/QUOTE]
.
ho ne t'impatience pas trop FINN ! il lui reste encore une heure.
arrff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ,gaspp ! gluppp  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ,hi hi hi ! (avec la permission de TOUBA)


----------



## Luc G (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Bon LucG ? Faudrait peut-être penser à poster !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (c'est pas marrant pour moi si je n'ai pas de "vrai" concurrence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 )  * 

[/QUOTE]

Avant l'heure, c'est pas l'heure : je vais bientôt faire un atterissage fracassant


----------



## Luc G (4 Juin 2003)

J'arrive en catastrophe, ça va de soi.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pas eu le temps de raffiner

Cent-cinq turetbretelles en ballon
---------------------------------

Le docteur Fergusson est parti en ballon
Youp la boum, avec sa boussole et son tromblon
Avec ses copains Dick et Joe, et son réchaud
Ils voulaient enfin visiter des pays chauds

Faut dire qu'ils en avaient plus que ras la cosse
De voir tous les jours tomber la pluie en Écosse
Le docteur Fergusson est parti en ballon
Youp la boum, avec ses chaussettes en tire-bouchon

Ils voulaient aller s'éclater à Saint-Tropez
Mais dans le brouillard, ils se sont un peu ratés
Le docteur Fergusson est parti en ballon
Youp la boum, mais pas dans la bonne direction.

Prétentieux, il voyait la Méditerranée,
Sur la tour Eiffel, ils se sont estramanqués.
Le docteur Fergusson est tombé du ballon
Youp la boum, hélas sans son pantalon.

Notre aérostier redevenu modeste
En serrant les fesses, a cherché du lest
Le docteur Fergusson, son chapeau melon
Youp la boum, lui sert de caleçon.

Une petite peste qui passait par là,
Et qui s'appelait, semble-t-il, Barbarella,
Se mit à chanter à tue-tête, quel affront :
"Docteur Ferguson, t'as perdu ton pantalon ! "

Et toute la journée, que des quolibets,
Le temps que le ballon soit rapetassé,
Le docteur Ferguson se dit, la honte au front
Youp la boum, sur ce coup, j'ai vraiment l'air d'un con

Je rentre au pays, fini les explorations,
Pour aller sur la côte, je prendrais l'avion.
Monsieur Jules Verne, vous l'écrivaillon
Vous me les gonflez avec vos ballons


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2003)

Heuresement qu'il y avait les bretelles d'arrêt


----------



## barbarella (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Bon LucG ? Faudrait peut-être penser à poster !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (c'est pas marrant pour moi si je n'ai pas de "vrai" concurrence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 )  * 

[/QUOTE]












 ça veut dire quoi ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







T'es mal barré


----------



## aricosec (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 












 ça veut dire quoi ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







T'es mal barré  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
.
ça ,ça veut dire qu'il y a des combines,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,j'ai compris, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,en postant au dernier moment,le magnifique et admirablement beau, maitre de ce suget,ne se rappelant plus des textes des premieres réponses ,designera l'un ou l'autre des derniers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
m'en fout je vais a la pêche na ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
_un pecheur au bord de l'eau
abrité sous un chapeau
sirote son apéro
est heureux,et trouve la vie belle

il a largué ses marmots
il ne dit plus un seul mot
et ne se léve plus tot
il peut maint'nant s'occuper d'sa belle

il se fout bien du boulot
des sardines dans le metro
et du vainqueur du loto
il se tape une petite mirabelle

_ 
bof ,ou alors gertrude , 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







,sous la couette HEIN !


----------



## bebert (4 Juin 2003)

Je vote pour Rico !


----------



## Luc G (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * un pecheur au bord de l'eau
abrité sous un chapeau
sirote son apéro
est heureux,et trouve la vie belle

il a largué ses marmots
il ne dit plus un seul mot
et ne se léve plus tot
il peut maint'nant s'occuper d'sa belle

il se fout bien du boulot
des sardines dans le metro
et du vainqueur du loto
il se tape une petite mirabelle

* 

[/QUOTE]












 ça mord ???


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Je vote pour Rico ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est pas toi qui décide 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Thebig ? à la rescousse on va lui faire une tête au carré au Bébert dans un p'tit coin, ca va pas trainer !!!


----------



## barbarella (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Je vote pour Rico ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Eh ben, pas moi, na !


----------



## bebert (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> *
Thebig ? à la rescousse on va lui faire une tête au carré au Bébert dans un p'tit coin, ca va pas trainer !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]




O l'aut hé ! y peut pas s'défendre tout seul ? Mauviette !


----------



## bebert (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> *
edit de Finn  euh Bébert, ça va pas bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














 * 

[/QUOTE]

Ben quoi ? c'est un effet voulu (le scrolling horizontal) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ou comment profiter des bugs d'affichage des forums


----------



## krystof (4 Juin 2003)

Et le(la) gagnant(e) est :


----------



## krystof (4 Juin 2003)

Donc, je disais, le grand gagnant (tant pis pour toi si tu ne fais qu'1 mètre 12) est : Luc G. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bravo, quel talent !

Félicitations aux autres aussi, vous êtes tous digne d'un prix Goncourt. N'est ce pas Finn...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 





O l'aut hé ! y peut pas s'défendre tout seul ? Mauviette !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

t'ar ta gueule à la récré


----------



## barbarella (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Donc, je disais, le grand gagnant (tant pis pour toi si tu ne fais qu'1 mètre 12) est : Luc G. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bravo, quel talent !

Félicitations aux autres aussi, vous êtes tous digne d'un prix Goncourt. N'est ce pas Finn...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Eh ben, je vois pas où c'est qui cause de Paris Luc G, de pire en pire ce jeu.
La prochaine fois j'écris n'importe quoi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> 

Eh ben, je vois pas où c'est qui cause de Paris Luc G, de pire en pire ce jeu.
La prochaine fois * j'écris n'importe quoi *











[/QUOTE]















 no comment


----------



## Luc G (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Donc, je disais, le grand gagnant (tant pis pour toi si tu ne fais qu'1 mètre 12) est : Luc G. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Non, non, MiniMe, c'est pas moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, pour le sujet, vous aurez la bonté de patienter jusqu'en début d'après-midi, de bon ou mauvais gré, ça ne changera rien de toutes façons (ça me rappelle quelqu'un  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Merci à Krystof, et surtout à Jules Verne sans qui rien de tout cela n'aurait pu être (peut-être aurait-il préféré d'ailleurs mais ceci est un autre débat  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## bebert (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Eh ben, je vois pas où c'est qui cause de Paris Luc G, de pire en pire ce jeu.
La prochaine fois j'écris n'importe quoi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

L'important n'est pas de gagner mais de participer !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Pas taper !!!


----------



## barbarella (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

L'important n'est pas de gagner mais de participer !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Pas taper !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Voilà un connaisseur, n'est-ce pas


----------



## bebert (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Voilà un connaisseur, n'est-ce pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Exactement ! Je suis modeste, moi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ces temps ci je ne participe pas mais c'est l'intention qui compte.


----------



## Luc G (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Eh ben, je vois pas où c'est qui cause de Paris Luc G, de pire en pire ce jeu.
La prochaine fois j'écris n'importe quoi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

La tour Eiffel, c'est sur le causse Méjan ???


----------



## Luc G (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
La prochaine fois j'écris n'importe quoi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Comme disait Finn : "qu'est-ce qui va changer ?"
Quoi, il a rien dit, Finn


----------



## barbarella (4 Juin 2003)

Pfffffffffff........... que du n'importe quoi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et c'est pour quand le nouveau thème


----------



## Luc G (4 Juin 2003)

Trèfle de plaisanteries, au travail :

Thème : Panne de voiture sur le causse Méjan (pour ceux qui connaissent pas, voir Ushuaïa, ce soir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, ou alors n'importe quel coin perdu loin de Paris, s'pas, barbarella  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

les mots : 
gravier, rideau, ribambelle, saperlipopette, métronome.

relevé des copies dimanche soir 21-22h si tout va bien et remise des prix dans la foulée

(Si tout va pas bien, ça attendra lundi soir)


----------



## aricosec (5 Juin 2003)

Florac - A75 Le Monastier (sortie N° 39): 60km. 
Florac - Alès: 70km.
Florac - Ispagnac: 10km.
Florac - Le Pont de Montvert: 21km.
Florac - Marvejols: 53km.
Florac - Mende: 40km.
	Florac - Meyrueis: 35km.
Florac - Millau: 84km.
Florac - Nimes: 107km.
Florac - Ste Enimie: 27km.
Florac - St Jean du Gard: 53km.
---------------------
tout ce que j'avais pu tirer de ce gars rencontré sur la route,c'était l'enumeration de sa carte
qu'il tenait entre ses genoux,une lampe de poche dans la main,et un vieux megot de l'autre
ah,c'est qu'il ne faisait pas bon tomber en panne la nuit en province,moi qui filais avec la rigueur
d'un METRONOMEsur cette departemental,moi qui ne vais jamais sur les departementales
,je haîs les departementales(coucou yanne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) ,ce gars s'appelait lucg,et naivement j'avais cru 
a un raccourci vers le perigord qu'il m'avait indiqué,mais derivait sans m'en apercevoir vers les
 cevennes,cette route nouvellement recouverte de GRAVIER ,m'avait explosé le pare brise
,je me trouvais donc maintenant en RIDEAU,avec,devant moi une RIBAMBELLE d'emmerdes.
SAPERLIPOPETTE m'écriais je ! c'est un complot,
..
il me faudrait bien un mois pour retrouver ma route,je me proposai donc,d'envoyer une carte
 postale aux concurrents de ce jeu.
.




.
la ! la ! la la lére ,vive les vacances


----------



## barbarella (5 Juin 2003)

Bonnes vacances arico, et à bientôt en pleine forme


----------



## Luc G (5 Juin 2003)

Salut, Arico. Pour les truites, la Lozère, c'est mieux que le Périgord. Bon, pour le sandre, je ne sais pas. Je ne suis pas pêcheur (qu'est-ce qu'il y a, j'en vois qui rigolent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Luc G (5 Juin 2003)

PS Pour le Arico : si un jour tu dois aller sur le Méjan, ne te trompes pas, ne te fais pas arrêter en bagnole à Florac : le Méjan, c'est à 500m à côté, ça oui, mais à 300 m au-dessus, bonjour la grimpette


----------



## bebert (5 Juin 2003)

(air hypo.) Salut Rico ! Bonne vacances et bonne route ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Euh, si tu gagnes, je peux choisir les mots et le thème à ta place, s'il te plait mon canard adoré ?


----------



## aricosec (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * PS Pour le Arico : si un jour tu dois aller sur le Méjan, ne te trompes pas, ne te fais pas arrêter en bagnole à Florac : le Méjan, c'est à 500m à côté, ça oui, mais à 300 m au-dessus, bonjour la grimpette  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
.
bon alors dans ce cas je prend le dur , 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






----toooo ! toooo !
--------


----------



## barbarella (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * (air hypo.) Salut Rico ! Bonne vacances et bonne route ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Euh, si tu gagnes, je peux choisir les mots et le thème à ta place, s'il te plait mon canard adoré ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














* 

[/QUOTE]

Non, mais qu'est-ce qu'il faut pas entendre, mon canard adoré  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







, tu vas voir ce qu'il va faire de toi le arico, un canard plaqué


----------



## barbarella (5 Juin 2003)

Et voici, pour le plus grand plaisir de tous, mon nouveau chef-d'oeuvre :

Thème : Panne de voiture sur le causse Méjan 

les mots :
gravier, rideau, ribambelle, saperlipopette, métronome.


Lheure avancait, la nuit commençait à tirer sur le paysage un immense rideau noir. 

Petit à petit les invités se retiraient, laissant derrière eux quelques cadavres encore chauds, des libations de la soirée. 

Saperlipopette, cest là que jaurais du me méfier, il ny avait plus de bus, lheure était trop tardive, il fallait trouver une voiture et son chauffeur. Ce fut sans peine que je réussis à convaincre Dédé lembrouille de me déposer au gourbi qui me servait de Home.

A peine la voiture eut-elle démaré, non sans quelques toussotements spasmodiques, que Dédé me fit part de son inquiétude. Il me dit tout de go, dune voix grave et monotone que des gamins pour samuser, avaient placé quelques graviers, dans le carbu, et quil craignait que cela ne pose quelqes soucis dordre mécanique.

Dieu mest témoin, que je néxagère pas, cest en plein coeur du causse Méjan, que le moteur se mit à émettre le son dun métronome qui perdrait son temps à mesurer la ribambelle de problèmes quil nous faudrait affronter.

Telle un âne décidé à ne plus avancer, la voiture, dans un dernier soupir, simmobilisa et se mit à fumer comme une saucisse de La fête à Neuneu.

Dédé, sortit vivement dans un élan plein de grâce et se mit à insulter linfortuné véhicule, qui, sûrement, en signe de protestation, némettait plus aucun son, même le klaxon refusait de sexprimer malgré mes manoeuvres répétées pour le réssuciter.

Dédé vint se réinstaller confortablement au volant, et me demanda gentiment de sortir pour pousser, ce que je fis évidemment de bonne grâce en lui faisant cependant remarquer, que sa requête relevait plus de la goujaterie, que du service à rendre.

Cest ainsi, quà cinq heure du matin, en plein causse Méjan, je poussais une voiture inerte comme leau qui dort, pendant que Dédé, déclamait une série de jurons dont je nai pas encore saisis toute la portée philosophique.



C'est bien nooooooooooon


----------



## Luc G (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 
.
bon alors dans ce cas je prend le dur , 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






----toooo ! toooo !
--------
















* 

[/QUOTE]

Le dernier train est arrivé à Florac, il y a déjà quelques dizaines d'années en provenance de Sainte-Cécile d'Andorge (joli ce nom, non !). La ligne a disparu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Quant au train sur le Méjan : même en rêve, personne n'a jamais imaginé ça.


----------



## Luc G (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
C'est bien nooooooooooon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






* 

[/QUOTE]

Aucune pression (même avec de la mousse) sur le jury ne sera tolérée.


----------



## bebert (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 
Sainte-Cécile d'Andorge* 

[/QUOTE]

Comme c'est mignon Cécile, c'est le prénom de ma fille (qui n'est pas une sainte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Luc G (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Comme c'est mignon Cécile, c'est le prénom de ma fille (qui n'est pas une sainte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.    * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu nous la joue "Nougaro" ?


----------



## krystof (5 Juin 2003)

Je n'ai pas le temps de composer un nouveau chef d'uvre pour cette fois-ci, mais une nouvelle victoire par forfait ne me dérange aucunement.

En plus, j'ai déjà préparé le sujet du prochain thème.


----------



## barbarella (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Je n'ai pas le temps de composer un nouveau chef d'uvre pour cette fois-ci,

* 

[/QUOTE]

Encore un qui a peur de se faire étaler, ça devient de plus en plus difficile de trouver des concurrents sérieux. Il va falloir que je baisse mon niveau.

Dommage


----------



## krystof (5 Juin 2003)

Plus bas que zéro, ça va être difficile. Comment vas-tu faire


----------



## barbarella (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Plus bas que zéro, ça va être difficile. Comment vas-tu faire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est quoi *zéro*





 ton nouveau pseudo ?


----------



## aricosec (5 Juin 2003)

PS :LUCG j'ai changé le titre   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






--------------
finalement ,je me demande si je doit partir, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







,vu le nombre de défaitistes,et les mords de faim prés a prendre mon trophée sans crier gare(excuse moi BARBARELLA,mais tu savais que tu n'avais aucune chance  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ),demain a l'aube,je deciderai  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



seul FINN et d'autres posteurs occasionnels pourront empecher les deux escrocs BEBERT et KRYSTOF de chouraver la main.
a la reflexion je vote BARBARELLA quand meme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






-----
bon c'est fini ,je debranche tout,salut a tous et bon courage.


----------



## krystof (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * a la reflexion je vote BARBARELLA quand meme    * 

[/QUOTE]

Très bonne idée, elle en aura bien besoin.


----------



## barbarella (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * PS :LUCG j'ai changé le titre   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






--------------

a la reflexion je vote BARBARELLA quand meme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

De toute façon, c'est Luc G qui décide, n'est-ce pas Luc G  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, et je sais que c'est un homme de goût, cultivé, d'une moralité sans faille. 
Son choix sera de toute façon le bon, et quoi qu'il arrive je l'accepterais avec joie. 
Merci Luc G, pour ce thème, original, et bien choisi


----------



## Luc G (5 Juin 2003)

Barbarella, inutile de me cirer les pompes : vu la saison, je suis en sandales.


----------



## barbarella (6 Juin 2003)

ET HOP


----------



## barbarella (7 Juin 2003)

ET REHOP


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Juin 2003)

Thème : Panne de voiture sur le causse Méjan 

les mots : 
gravier, rideau, ribambelle, saperlipopette, métronome.



 Les branquignoles et la panne mystérieuse sur le chemin maudit du Causse Méjan....  

Il faisait une chaleur d'enfer dans notre petit van rose bonbon, et celà faisait déjà trois longues heures quue nous roulions pour atteindre le Causse Méjan où LucG nous avait donné rendez-vous. Il ne nous restait plus rien à boire, Globalcut avait fini les Guinness avant de partir, bien qu'il ne soit pas venu avec nous. Bébert, toujours pas remis de son dernier saut en parachute qui avait mal fini délirait complètement comme à l'accoutumée en nous racontant que quand il était petit on l'appelait "Parpaing" ... Barbarella, habillée de sa tenue militaire s'amusait à passer un ruban dans les cheveux de Krystof. Celle-ci s'était mis en tête de refaire la déco de notre véhicule en confectionnant durant le voyage des *rideaux* aux couleurs de notre fidèle sponsor (_un peu de lèche à l'éditeur çà ne fait pas de mal_ ). Krystof refusait de jouer au petit jeu de notre seule présence féminine, ce qui devait bien être la seule fois où il résista à un jeu. Je m'efforcais quand à moi de suivre la route qu'Arico, mon copilote de fortune (puisque Ginette m'avait abandonné) m'indiquait, les yeux rivés sur les mots croisés. Il faisait vraiment de plus en plus chaud. En outre, j'étais de plus en plus persuadé que nous avions oublié quelqu'un ou quelque chose ... le chien ? ah non, nous avions abandonné Tanplan sur l'autoroute il y a quelques kilomètres de celà. Environ une heure pensais-je en regardant sur notre horloge qui avait été remplacée par un *métronome* car Krystof trouvait çà plus classe et compensait par là même l'absence de musique.
Le paysage qui se déroulait devant nous n'arrivait toutefois pas à dissiper cette tension mais me fit malgré tout perdre une seconde d'inattention.

Srrrrrrrriiiiiitttccccchhhhhh !!!!! vrrrraaaaoummmm ! Les *graviers* fusèrent de partout.
De justesse, j'évitais une voiture du peuple jaune qui s'avéra selon les dires de mes compagnons d'infortune être un dénommé jeupeumize. Malheureusement, ma manoeuvre d'évitement me fit prendre le fossé où se trouvait, comme par hasard pour le besoin de l'histoire, un énorme hérisson qui s'était mis du gel dans les cheveux et s'était encarapacé de clous sur le dos. Inutile de vous en dire plus vous avez tous deviné de quelle panne il s'agit ... (pour les neuneus se reporter à la page 1395 de ce sujet, et je vous promets que j'en parlerais !!! ) 

"TERMINUS PANNUS !!! Tout le monde descend !!" 
"Crotte flute et zut", tout le monde y allait de son petit mot de désappointement, d'étonnement, de colère et de grossièreté mais la morale et la censure m'imposent ici de ne pas vous en parler, pourtant au vu des jurons d'Aricosec celà vous auriez fait rigolé.  Nous nous contenterons alors de ceux là ainsi que de *saperlipopette* mais ne me demandez pas pourquoi. 
"Bébert sort le crique de la voiture" lui ordonnais je très simplement. Malheureusement, ma doléance comptenait plus de trois mots et le Bébert ne fit ni une ni deux (ni trois d'ailleurs, ni quatre non plus ... non madame cinq non plus .. "pi ?" ah là peut-être ...) et comme un seul homme (c'est vrai qu'il a souvent eu des grands moments de solitude quand il parlait ...) il se jetta dans la crique dont je ne vous avait pourtant pas parlé tout simplement pour ménager le suspense. 
Un de moins !

Arrrrrrghhh ! ce hurlement de bête fauve (oui fauve, car vu l'odeur on ne pouvait que se dire que l'homme en question sentait le fauve.... il aurait pu me demander mon Ushuaïa !) provenait de Krystof qui reçu, surgissant de nulle part, un gravier en pleine rotule ce qui lui ota définitivement la vie puisque le narrateur l'exigeait. 

Et encore un ! Barbarella sorti sa panoplie de parfait militaire et pris le commandement en chef de la situation : un pneu crevé, des morts mystérieuses ... il faut réagir : elle pris son rouge à lèvres et fit une première croix sur notre minibus. Elle entamma la deuxième quand son baton de rouge se cassa et rebondit sur ...  _non je ne peux pas vous décrire cette mort affreuse, c'est trop horrible_ 

"bon dieu un troisième !" lacha Arico ! "Faut qu'on se tire de là et vite ! Cette départementale est maudite ! Si çà continue on va avoir une *ribambelle* de morts sur la conscience".
Notre homme d'expérience s'entrepris alors de vouloir changer cette maudite roue crevée devant mes yeux hallucinés. Bien sûr Aricosec ne savait pas changer une roue. Ce qui explique pourquoi il pris sa canne à pêche pour réaliser cette tâche. Il plaça l'hameçon sur le pneu, s'écarta et tira de toutes ses forces. Vous imaginez alors sans peine ce qui pu advenir ....

"Tidju !" m'exclamais-je, sans pour autant me préoccuper de ce qui se passait devant mes yeux (_il n'y avait plus que les miens pour voir ce qui explique pourquoi je suis le seul à vous raconter ce drame_ ), c'est papy Thebig qu'on a oublié !

Moralité :  A cause de Luc, voilà ce qui arrive. On aurait mieux fait d'écosser les haricots plutôt que d'aller au Causse.  


Voilà ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Prochain thème : l'Ecosse !


----------



## ginette107 (9 Juin 2003)

je voulais tenter mais apres un tel post, je n'oserai pas...
il est peu long mais bien drôle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bravo finn


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ginette107:</font><hr /> * je voulais tenter mais apres un tel post, je n'oserai pas...* 

[/QUOTE]


comme je le disais .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr />(puisque Ginette m'avait abandonné)[/b] 

[/QUOTE]


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ginette107:</font><hr /> *il est peu long mais bien drôle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bravo finn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


Je te dédicacerais peut-être mon prochain livre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Et la prochaine fois Ginette tu n'auras aucune excuse !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




D'autant que prerima s'y est déjà collé une fois ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon le jury se décide ou pas ? Je sens qu'il y a du monde au balcon ....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

relevé des copies dimanche soir 21-22h si tout va bien et remise des prix dans la foulée

(Si tout va pas bien, ça attendra lundi soir)   * 

[/QUOTE]

Rien ne va plus !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 les jeux sont faits et tout va pas bien !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Juin 2003)

Je remonte une dernière fois le sujet histoire que si quelqu'un passe par là ...

le but est simple : écrivez un petit texte sur le thème de   la panne de voiture sur le Causse Méjan ou partout ailleurs sauf à Paris  
Pour celà vous devez placer dans votre texte 5 mots : 
ribmbelle, gravier, rideau, saperlipopette, métronome  

C'est pas bien compliqué alors faites nous un petit texte en attendant LucG  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors Niconemo, Anntraxh et tout le toutim ...... AU BOULOT !!!


----------



## barbarella (9 Juin 2003)

Et les résultats  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est pour quand ?

On attend


----------



## barbarella (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Trèfle de plaisanteries, au travail :

Thème : Panne de voiture sur le causse Méjan (pour ceux qui connaissent pas, voir Ushuaïa, ce soir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, ou alors n'importe quel coin perdu loin de Paris, s'pas, barbarella  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

les mots : 
gravier, rideau, ribambelle, saperlipopette, métronome.

relevé des copies dimanche soir 21-22h si tout va bien et remise des prix dans la foulée

(Si tout va pas bien, ça attendra lundi soir)   * 

[/QUOTE]

En Panne Luc G


----------



## Luc G (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

En Panne Luc G  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









* 

[/QUOTE]

Non, non pas en panne. Mais...

Dimanche, je suis aller traîne sur l'Aubrac et en revenant de Chantegrenouille, je n'avais pas la tête au net.

Aujourd'hui, je suis redescendu et le temps de flemmasser un peu sur le balcon en compagnie de Lord Glenarvan, Paganel et compagnie, me voici de retour dans le virtuel. Les résultats dans peu de temps...


----------



## Luc G (10 Juin 2003)

je noterai d'abord que tous les impétrants feraient bien d'aller faire un tour sur le causse Méjan  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sinon, le gagnant est :


----------



## Luc G (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> *Sinon, le gagnant est :   * 

[/QUOTE]

Finn.

Dans le rôle d'Exterminator, il en a vraiment trop fait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pour ne pas mériter le pompon.

PS. je ne suis pas passé sur le Méjan ce week-end, je n'ai donc pas pu recueillir les dépouilles, ce sera pour une prochaine fois ou pour les archéologues du prochain millénaire, enfin si les vautours ne nettoient pas tout d'ici là.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 
Finn.* 

[/QUOTE]

Merci Luc !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 celà dit çà tombe mal : au même moment prerima gagne dans un autre thread et il va être dur de se partager la tâche de jury !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Apparemment les autres membres ne répondent pas (surement à cause du pétomane capturé à bord du Manitouba 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) ce qui témoigne d'un parfait travail d'annihilition !

Je vous prépare le thème d'ici quelques minutes (finalement ce ne sera pas l'Ecosse alors messieurs s'il vous plait mettez des sous-vêtements sur le champ !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Juin 2003)

Voici voilà le nouveau thème : alors ce sera une histoire dont le lieu est une salle de photocopieuse (ce peut-être la salle avec la ou les photocopieuse(s) au bureau ou dans un magasin de photocopieuses)

Pour celà vous devrez utilisez les mots suivants :

*carnivore, catacombes, flatulences, contrôler, amère* 

Merci aux habitués (Barbarella, LucG, ....) de participer ; aux moins habitués (Bébert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, Oupsy, ....) de revenir nous voir et écrire.

Et que les non initiés participent aussi !!! (il n'est pas nécessaire d'y passer 3 heures dessus et je ne vous demande pas du Victor Hugo ! Encore heureux sinon personne gagnerait !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Merci !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et bon courage

Je vous laisse jusqu'à Vendredi soir (de cette semaine Tanplan, de cette semaine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ) 20h00 Résultats photocopiés dans la soirée et affichés dans la foulée.


----------



## Luc G (10 Juin 2003)

Si par hasard, depuis le fin fond du Périgord, Aricosec nous écoute, ça va être une catastrophe : il va nous photocopier en agrandissement maximum l'ablette qu'il aura attrapé (ou qui l'aura attrapé) et nous faire un discours sur les esturgeons géants.


----------



## barbarella (10 Juin 2003)

une salle de photocopieuse 
carnivore, catacombes, flatulences, contrôler, amère

Cette histoire est une histoire vraie. 

Elle est arrivée dernièrement à un photocopieur, dont je tairais le nom, pour des raisons évidentes de confidentialité.

Ce photocopieur en avait marre, son travail nétait que routine et contrefaçon, parfois une petite voix intérieure, lui disait doucement, pourquoi ne ferais-tu pas des choses originales ? 

Cette petite voix le harcelait chaque jour un peu plus, parfois elle devenait amère et lui disait quil manquait vraiment de toner, ce à quoi il répondait invariablement : « Comment pourrait-il en être autrement, regarde nous, alignés  en Rank doignon, jen ai des flatulences rien que de nous voir. »

Dans la grande salle des photocopieurs, notre ami languissait, son encre pâlissait, il avait de plus en plus de mal à se contrôler, un jour lui aussi reproduirait autre chose que des images de plantes carnivores. Son rêve, cétait de photocopier des plages, des couchers de soleil, des vrais pas des images.

Sa vie sécoulait ainsi, morne et insipide. 

Un jour deux hommes entrèrent dans la grande salle des photocopieurs, ils en firent le tour, sarrêtant devant chaque machine, soulevant les couvercles, appuyant sur les boutons, tapotant ici et là, tout cela avec lair sérieux qui sied à tout technicien de maintenance qui se respecte.

Notre ami sentait que quelque chose allait arriver, son cur de photocopieur ne se sentait plus de joie, le jour était enfin arrivé, on allait le sortir de cet endroit lugubre, et lemmener dans un bureau où il pourrait photocopier tout ce quil avait rêvé de photocopier toutes ces années durant. 

Quand les deux hommes arrivèrent devant lui il retint son souffle, inutile quils sachent quil avait des problèmes de ventilateur, il serait toujours temps daviser le moment venu, il était au comble de la joie, demain la vie lui sourirait à nouveau.
.
Les deux hommes le contemplaient dun air perplexe « Quelle année dit lun deux ? » « 1978 répondit son collègue » « OK, celui-là il est bon pour les catacombes, on le fait dégager demain ».


----------



## barbarella (10 Juin 2003)

Diantre, suis-je bête, je viens de me rendre compte que je n'ai pas félicité Finn.
Tous mes compliments cher Finn, bien sincèrement


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Juin 2003)

Bravo Barbarella  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'attends les autres histoires avec impatience !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez thebig, Roberto rangez vos baguettes et sotez vos plumes !


----------



## anntraxh (12 Juin 2003)

_il ne sera pas dit que Barbarella gagnera sans concurrence ... _





Patrick. L******** est  fonctionnaire dans une Administration.
Il est l'archétype du fonctionnaire , le maître-étalon du baromètre des fonctionnaires .

Depuis 30 ans, il se rend, jour après jour, sur son lieu de travail .

Tôt, très tôt, par fidélité pour cette Administration, il est là . 
Là ... il peut se libérer des flatulences inopportunes et odoriférantes qu'il n'a osé émettre en présence de la jeune femme ( la patiente, la courageuse ...) chez qui il s'est incrusté après son troisième divorce ... cette occupation, plus lecture de la gazette locale se déroulera sans anicroches avant l'arrivée de ses collègues.

P. L********  salue ses collègues novices , arrivants,  d'un « bonjour » hâtif ; déjà, il porte sous le bras quelques dossiers, exhumés des catacombes des archives, avec lesquels il va parcourir d'est en ouest et du nord au sud les couloirs de l'Administration , car il sait , le bougre , qu'il lui faut contrôler  l'heure cruciale de l'arrivée du chef de service ! 

Lui, et lui seul, ses collègues n'ayant d'autres occupations à cette heure que de boire un café , pourra alors en imposer à  « la Chef » ....car c'est Une ! 

Le temps passe , et , lassé par ses déambulations ,  P.L********   s'assoit enfin , le sentiment du devoir accompli,  devant son bureau . 

Que d'amères minutes va-t-il passer, avant qu' «Elle» ne daigne enfin composer le numéro de sa ligne directe ... 
 	- « mon petit P. L******.... je sais que tu es très occupé, mais ... »

Il court, le bonhomme, il vole...abandonnant séance tenante le Solitaire en cours sur son pécé, camouflé sous une fenêtre Ouorde , il accourt à l'Appel ... 

Elle lui a demandé , faste journée, de photocopier une série de documents, en quadruple exemplaire, pour la réunion du « pool » qui se tiendra cette après-midi ! 

La Photocopieuse !!! Lieu mythique s'il en est,  lieu de rencontre, lieu social, où il pourra, ce jour , faire lanterner jusqu'à plus soif (ou plus faim, pour les carnivores ...) les pauvres imbéciles n'ayant point le blanc-seing de la «chef» ... il  est  en position prééminente , il travaille , lui ... !!!



_première participation,
toute ressemblance avec des personnages existants n'est pas un hazard _


----------



## Luc G (12 Juin 2003)

C'est du vécu ?


----------



## anntraxh (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> *





C'est du vécu ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

oui


----------



## Luc G (13 Juin 2003)

Finn, je demande un délai  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je n'ai vraiment pas pu pour l'heure et pour ce soir 20h, ça me paraît plus que difficile.

Il me faudrait au moins jusqu'à samedi soir et mieux dimanche soir minuit (en plus, il y a un petit festival dans le coin et je risque d'y passer mes soirées du vendredi et du samedi).

Sinon, tant pis.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Juin 2003)

Je repousse donc jusqu'à dimanche soir 20 h30 avec résultats à 20h35 car seulement il n'y a eu pour l'heure que 2 participantes : ce n'est que trop peu.

Alors on arrete de faire des photocopies de ses fesses (hein, thebig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu crois que je te vois pas là !) et on se met au travail.

Il me faut encore quelques exemplaires !


----------



## Luc G (14 Juin 2003)

Merci, Finn.

je vais essaye ce soir, peut-être.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Juin 2003)

Je remonte : à l'heure actuelle seul 2 participantes ont .... participé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Un peu de nerf bon sang !!


----------



## Luc G (16 Juin 2003)

J'arrive juste avant la cloche.

( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je m'excuse d'avance si quelqu'un poste juste après moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)

La stagiaire

Et me voilà, avec mes petits bras,
À trimballer ces cartons de bla-bla.
Et les tirer en cinquante exemplaires,
Y a pas photo, la pilule est amère

Enfin, je ne perds pas vraiment mon temps,
Je fais de l'anthropologie discrètement.
Tous les jours par ici, c'est safari.
Suffit d'avoir l'oeil ouvert, et c'est parti.

Y a les p'tits jeunes avec de grandes dents,
Les carnivores qui te rentrent dedans.
Et les p'tits vieux, la paupière qui tombe,
Un moment sortis de leur catacombe.

N'oublions pas la vilaine mégère
Qui vient contrôler jusqu'à la poussière
Et le râleur en chef qui vient pleurer misère
À l'entendre, on appellerait l'abbé Pierre.

Enfin, ça y est, fini la zoologie,
j'ai fini mes dix-huit mille photocopies.
Fini les feuilles coincées, la trieuse en transes,
Le boucan, les pieds écrasés, les flatulences.

Je m?en retourne voir mon petit chef gentil
Un peu dans les nuages ce BigLebowski
Mais son zoo à lui est bien mieux garni
Ses opposums et son tigrou, je suis verni.

Je n'en dirai pas plus, mon rapport est fini,
Je vais flemmasser jusqu'à vendredi.
BigLebowski me racontera Woodstock
Pendant qu'on se jettera quelques bocks. 


PS. Ce n'est absolument pas autobiographique


----------



## anntraxh (16 Juin 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *  BigLebowski me racontera Woodstock
> Pendant qu'on se jettera quelques bocks.
> 
> 
> ...


ah bon ???


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Juin 2003)

Désolé pour le retard j'étais occupé près d'un arbre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je réfléchis encore quelques minutes et je fais mon choix parmi vous trois.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Juin 2003)

Et la gagnante est .... Barbarella qui m'a bien fait rire ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 les autres aussi : j'ai beaucoup aimé. Il m'est difficile de trancher mais bon il faut bien choisir un gagnant et blabla bla je sais que personne ne me lis (barbarella vient de partir faire son nouveau thème et les perdants se consolent comme ils peuvent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

A toi donc ! 

_PS : je ne serais pas dispo avant mercredi soir donc ne m'attendez pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Luc G (16 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * et les perdants se consolent comme ils peuvent
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ça sent l'incitation à l'alcoolisme, ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Vu la température, c'est vaguement deconseillé. Et je plains ce pauvre Finn vu qu'à Clermont, quand il fait chaud, c'est vraiment pas le pied  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bravo Barbarella


----------



## barbarella (16 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small"> Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

PS : je ne serais pas dispo avant mercredi soir donc ne m'attendez pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 * 

[/QUOTE]

Allez, pour te laisser tes chances le rendu sera pour jeudi 19 heures. 

Merci pour cette victoire je suis très flattée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je réfléchi un peu et je vous annonce le nouveau thème


----------



## Luc G (16 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> Je réfléchi un peu et je vous annonce le nouveau thème   *


----------



## barbarella (16 Juin 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et gnagnagna et gnagnagnère  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon alors ce nouveau thème :

Vous avez malheureusement et une fois de plus perdu à "Et avec google".
Vous rédigez une lettre de réclamations bien sentie au jury de la partie.

Les mots : inconcevable, pipé, nullité, crétin, vendu...

Défoulez vous


----------



## Luc G (16 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Les mots : inconcevable, pipé, nullité, crétin, vendu...
> *



On peut mettre tout ça au féminin ?

C'est pour faire plus réaliste


----------



## barbarella (16 Juin 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> On peut mettre tout ça au féminin ?
> 
> ...



Ca n'aura pas le même impact


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ca n'aura pas le même impact
> 
> ...



Ca dépend auprès de qui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_j'y vais... j'y vais..._


----------



## krystof (17 Juin 2003)

Le problème, c'est que je gagne toujours avec Google.
Je peux changer ma lettre de réclamation


----------



## krystof (17 Juin 2003)

Et pour les délais, on a 6 mois ou c'est pour hier


----------



## barbarella (17 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Et pour les délais, on a 6 mois ou c'est pour hier
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eh bien parlons en des délais, pour ceux qui la ramène : mercredi 18/07, 20 heures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour les gentils, qui disent rien, jeudi 19/07, 22 heures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voilà, voilà


----------



## krystof (17 Juin 2003)

Tant qu'on y est, les gauchers ont jusqu'à vendredi, non ?


----------



## barbarella (18 Juin 2003)

Et hop


----------



## Luc G (18 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Et hop    *



Quelle élégance ! Tu pètes jamais tes talons ?


----------



## barbarella (18 Juin 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Quelle élégance ! Tu pètes jamais tes talons ?
> 
> ...



Tout est dans l'art de se recevoir.

Et hop, petit saut, réception en douceur, révérence, applaudissements


----------



## barbarella (19 Juin 2003)

Et hop :


----------



## Luc G (19 Juin 2003)

Bon, Barbarella, je demande un délai  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En cette saison, moins d'une semaine, c'est pas raisonnable. je doute que ce soir, j'ai encore le temps de m'y mettre. Alors repousse à dimanche minuit et on n'en parle plus.


----------



## barbarella (19 Juin 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> * Bon, Barbarella, je demande un délai
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon, d'accord, c'est accordé, mais c'est exceptionnel


----------



## Luc G (19 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> mais c'est exceptionnel
> 
> 
> ...



Nous le sommes tous !


----------



## barbarella (20 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Et hop :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et hop


----------



## Luc G (22 Juin 2003)

Et hop !









 T'es con, Barbarella : j'ai voulu t'imiter, je me suis encore ramassé. Maintenant, j'ai la rotule qui fait des virgules. Je comprends pas qu'on tolère des messages pousse-au-crime comme ça dans le bar : il devrait y avoir une étiquette genre "attention, même l'usage modéré du &lt;et hop&gt; est déconseillé aux maladroits".


----------



## barbarella (22 Juin 2003)

Désolée pour ta rotule Luc G, le " Et hop " réclame un grand entraînement physique et mental.

Je ne vais pas m'y essayer aujourd'hui, je suis sur les genoux.

Et zou...


----------



## Luc G (23 Juin 2003)

C'est vraiment pas une vie : à 20h30, j'étais encore en train de m'envoyer quelques fraises des bois au pays de Sault et il me faut, à peine rentré dans la moiteur d'ici, plancher sur un sujet, o combien douteux de Barbarella. Enfin, vite fait, mal fait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 voilà :

Qu'est-ce à dire, monsieur l'incompétent jury, 
Auriez-vous la comprenelle tarie ?
Que vous ayez négligé mon chef d'oeuvre
Pour encenser un tâcheron de basses oeuvres.

Voir récompensé ce crétin cyclothymique,
cet ectoplasme un brin dégénéré
Dont les images ont pour seul intérêt
De donner un aperçu du vide cosmique.

C?est tous simplement inconcevable
Auriez-vous par hasard pété un câble
Quand d'un côté le génie parfait passe
Et que de l'autre un âne brait sans classe

Ou dois-je penser, monsieur l'incompétent jury ?
Que prêt à tout pour se payer des petits Lu
Vous ne seriez qu'un ignoble vendu,
Un traficant retors, un maquignon pourri.

S'il en est ainsi, si les dés sont pipés
Je vous préviens, bougre de sombre nullité,
Je m'en vais vous transformer en chair à pâté
Pour une fois, vous ferez plus envie que pitié.

Si vous ne voulez pas finir en tartine,
Il vous reste à démentir sur le champ
Le honteux résultat, le prétendu gagnant
Et remettre l'oscar dans mes douces mimines.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juin 2003)

On peut avoir un délai ? J'étais pas sur de ma défaite !!!


----------



## barbarella (23 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * On peut avoir un délai ? J'étais pas sur de ma défaite !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je m'interroge...

Et je me dis...

Est-ce vraiment nécessaire...

Et en réfléchissant bien...

Je me dis que...

Luc G à gagné...

Alors à toi Luc G, de nous faire chauffer les méninges


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juin 2003)

les mots : * inconcevable, pipé, nullité, crétin, vendu...
* 

Bonjour Madame Barbarella,

Suite à ma requete concernant la possibilité d'obtenir un délai au jeu "et avec la tête" à propos de la rédaction du dit jeu "et avec google", dont je félicite une nouvelle fois l'instiguateur, je ne peux constater avec fort dépit que vous avez rejetez ma demande. Je me vois donc dans l'obligation de révéler certaines informations sur votre personne que d'aucuns auraient jusqu'à ce jour pu penser être *inconcevable* de la part d'une dame qui se prétend d'aussi bonne qualité. Si afin d'éviter ce facheux et malencontreux incident, nous pouvions trouver un accord à l'amiable je vous serais fort gré de me faire part des différents points. Sachez d'ores et déjà que ces informations en ma possession seront *vendu*es pour une somme ma foi fort modeste pour une dame qui fait peu fi de l'argent.  
De plus vous voudriez bien recevoir dans cette présente mes souhaits concernant la reconsidération de l'élection de ce mystérieux monsieur G. dont on ne connait même pas le nom. Je ne voudrais pas paraitre désobligeant mais j'ai eu ouïe dire ici ou là que ce monsieur G était en fait (je vous rapporte les propos tels qu'ils sont parvenus à mes chastes oreilles) un  *crétin* doublé d'une *nullité* et dont la qualité de ses posts n'égalent même pas ceux de l'ultraflood. J'ai même entendu que ce monsieur G s'aventurait dans les tréfonds de la MGZ !

Soucieux de recevoir une réponse qui, et je n'en doute pas, ne pourra être que positive (auquel cas le jeu pourrait être taxé de  *pipé* par la "masse") je vous prie d'agréer, madame, mes sentiments les plus profonds et les plus respectueux.

Finn_Atlas, modérateur du bar


----------



## barbarella (23 Juin 2003)

Cher Finn_Atlas, très cher modérateur du bar,

Vous pouvez aller vous faire voir, ma décision est prise. 

Au sujet de cet odieux chantage que vous essayez d'exercer sur moi, sachez, que ma conscience est aussi pure que celle d'un verre d'eau des Alpes, et qu'en aucun cas je ne me soumettrais devant de si ignobles intimididations. 

A bon entendeur...


----------



## Luc G (23 Juin 2003)

Mon cher  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Finn, si j'étais le Arico, je te répondrais une seule phrase : "je te merde". Mais n'étant pas le Arico, je m'abstiendrais d'icelle. Par contre, je saisis dès l'instant Météo-France afin que les thermomètres de Clermont-Ferrand et Montluçon réuni fassent péter leur bouchon dans la semaine. Une fois que la canicule t'aura réduit à l'état de carpette déshydratée, j'irais afficher la dite carpette sur le piedestal du monument de Gergovie (enfin, si Gergovie est bien à Gergovie) avec pour toute signature "Alésia" (jacta est). Sur ce, monsieur le ratiocineur, je vous laisse vous dépatouiller avec le rouleau à pâtisserie de Barbarella.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







PS. Quant au sujet, je demande un délai  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Je vous le donne à la fraîche, ce soir, enfin cette nuit après le feu de la saint-jean (promis, je ne rentre pas tard : y a déjà eu la fête de la musique et les fraises des bois du pays de Sault et mon gamin n'a pas fini l'école  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







).

PPS Finn, si tu continues tes insinuations malrveillantes, je te l'envoie en pension (pas saint-Jean, mon gamin), tu auras de quoi psycho-sociologer.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PPS Merci Barbarella, de m'avoir choisi parmi ce ramassis d'incapables (quoi, j'étais tout seul et alors, ça n'enlève rien à la qualité du ramassis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## Luc G (24 Juin 2003)

Allez, je colle un sujet (en espérant qu'il y aura des clients, ce qui n'est pas gagné d'avance  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Le thème : feu de la Saint-Jean
les mots : grillade, explosion, fraîcheur, élucubration, réincarnation.

C'est l'été, alors je rallonge un peu les délais mais vous avez le droite de demander à ce que je les racourcisse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Disons donc vendredi prochain (le 4 juillet) vers 21-22h.


----------



## barbarella (24 Juin 2003)

Tout ceci à l'air parfait, les résultats ?


----------



## Luc G (24 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Tout ceci à l'air parfait, les résultats ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Depuis le temps, tu devrais savoir, Barbarella, que je corrige légèrement plus rapidement que toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et donc, les résultats seront donnés un quart d'heure au pire après la fin des hostilités.


----------



## barbarella (24 Juin 2003)

Ce soir cest la Saint Jean, allumons les bûchers, 
que le fâille crépite dans la nuit étoilée.
Lampions tous allumés, faisons le défilé.

La soirée sera longue, aux lueurs de la flamme,
Tout se terminera quand viendra la fraîcheur,
Quand lombre et la lumière chasseront les couleurs
Et que tous affamés, nous cuirons les grillades.
Le petit vin clairet des tonneaux jaillira,
Les verres seront brandis, en explosion de joie.

Le matin éteindra les élucubrations.
Alors nous sortirons le Gin et la Vodka,
Qui dénouent les esprits et inspirent les âmes.
Cest très sérieusement que nous en parlerons
Pendant de longues heures, de réincarnation.

Vite allumons les feux, que la fête commence.


----------



## Ruban (24 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...








C'est malin


----------



## barbarella (24 Juin 2003)

Ruban a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Voilà les secours


----------



## Luc G (25 Juin 2003)

Y en a qui font des étincelles ?


----------



## aricosec (26 Juin 2003)

putain de canicule,vous n'avez pas idée de la souffrance du pecheur(de qualité, Haut demeuré  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ),surveillant sa gaulle sous des 40 degrés a l'ombre,meme avec une femme lui servant son pastis bien frais a intervalle raisonnable,revenu de cette galere,j'ai pu apprécier.
1_
les aventures dignes de indiana jhonn de ce cher FINN,le commentaire vaut largement d'etre nomminé pour le pulitzer,sauf cet harcelemment du pauvre narico 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2_
nous avons pu apprécier la maitrise de BARBARELLA dans les diverses situations d'une entreprise,avec toujours le meme dilemmne
*"le photocopieur va t'il marcher aujourdhui ?*




3_
_"ça vient chéri mon 5 eme pastis"_ 
3_disais je
aprés enquete approfondie j'ai retrouver le nom du chef de sevices(ou service,c'est comme vous voulez)que ANNTRAXH nous cachait,c'est le trés connu pierre L'enfoiré,qui se ballade de service en service.
4_
toutes ces nouvelles realistes n'ont pas amélioré ma vision du monde,.mais Ô supreme chevalier,LUCG est apparu avec sa poesie toujours de qualitée,et tout s'est eclairé, oui je vais m'attelez avec vous a modelez le monde,oui je continuerai a pondre quelques balivernes,oui je continuerai comme FINN a appeler d'autres plumes.
-----------------------
_"ALORS çA VIENT CE PASTIS_ 
-----------------------
ET HOP  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-----------------


----------



## barbarella (26 Juin 2003)

Salut arico, déjà fini les vacances, bon retour parmi nous.
Et pour fêter ton retour :







J'espère qu'il y en aura assez


----------



## Luc G (26 Juin 2003)

Content de voir que le Arico s'est pas noyé (dans le pastis plus que dans la Dordogne) mais t'as pêché quoi, au juste ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. je me doute que tu as péché, tout court, mais là n'est pas la question


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> * Je me doute que tu as péché, tout court, mais là n'est pas la question
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Il y en a qui fâchent...


----------



## aricosec (26 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Salut arico, déjà fini les vacances, bon retour parmi nous.
> Et pour fêter ton retour :
> 
> 
> ...


---------------------
je ne peut accepter cette offrande,la maison ricard n'a envoyé aucune caisse au bar,ce n'est pas notre habitude de faire de la pub gratuite.
--------------
.........oui m le directeur ???
..........plait t'il ???
....mon adresse ??
......


----------



## aricosec (26 Juin 2003)

------




------
*apparté familiale*
.
elle
.
_"mais t"est dingue chéri,t'a mis un photo prise a la criée du port de dunkerque,il n'y a pas de harengs dans la dordogne,tes collegues vont se foutre de toi"
.
lui
.
"pas grave ,je ne peut pas quand meme dire ,que la dordogne est a sec a certains endroits(dont le mien)et que les poissons se sont fait la malle.
de toute façon c'était juste une question de courtoisie,ils s'en foutent bien de ma peche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_ 
.
*fin d'apparté extra conjugale* 
arico -- n'est ce pas LUCG que tu t'en tape le coquillard de mes exploits
.
LUCG
.










pas du tout mon cher arico,ça m'interresse ............
......................ppffffffff......pppppphhhhhhhhhh !..
ahhh ! aahh  !ahhh !arggg !,je m'étouffe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.....


----------



## Luc G (26 Juin 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> *  n'est ce pas LUCG que tu t'en tape le coquillard de mes exploits*



Je ne m'en tape pas le moins du monde. Rien de ce qui est humain ne m'est tout à fait indifférent, même la pêche du Arico, c'est pour dire. Je note seulement que tu te bornes à des discussions dilatoires. Pour trouver la Dordogne à sec, t'est remonté jusqu'où ? Ou alors, tu pêches dans les barrages ? (qui eux doivent effectivement être un peu justes).

Bon, alors, t'as bien au moins pêché quelques guêpes dans tes pastis ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





La prochaine fois, va pêcher en Lozère : c'est pas sûr qu'il y ait plus d'eau. Tu pourras au moins essayer d'attraper des truites plutôt que des chevesnes ou des mephistos.


----------



## aricosec (27 Juin 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je ne m'en tape pas le moins du monde. Rien de ce qui est humain ne m'est tout à fait indifférent, même la pêche du Arico, c'est pour dire. Je note seulement que tu te bornes à des discussions dilatoires. Pour trouver la Dordogne à sec, t'est remonté jusqu'où ? Ou alors, tu pêches dans les barrages ? (qui eux doivent effectivement être un peu justes).
> 
> ...



oh ben merci,mais pour moi pecher dans 20 centimetre d'eau c'est a sec,et a part les étangs avec les hommes grenouilles qui accroche tes truites a ton hameçon,je n'ai rien trouvé de stimulant
effectivement a d'autres endroit il y avait plus d'eau,mes vacances étant courtes cette année,je reporte a +
je suis d'ailleurs en train de rediger un condensé de mon aventure,INTITULé
"pour quelques gardons de plus"
a vendre pour 5 euros dans toutes les bonnes libr.....
.
ristourne au abonnés


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Juin 2003)

Bon retour parmi les tiens Arico  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En espérant que çà morde plus maintenant


----------



## aricosec (27 Juin 2003)

pour moi c'était au morbihan
a une fete de la saint jean
par  trés loin de josselin d'ailleurs
c'est la que j'ai brisé mon coeur

elle avait la FRAICHEUR du melon
et en possédait deux bien ronds
et meme un joli petit cul
qui mettait tout les gars en rut

paulo s'occupait des GRILLADES
tout en lui glissant des oeillades
il là couvait bien sur aussi
a chaque foi qu'elle s'approchait d'lui

en fait une sorte de madelon
se  foutant D'ELUCUBRATIONS
de pierre ou jacques tout ces gogos
c'est moi qu'elle avait dans la peau

comme vous le comprenez bien sur
elle préférait les hommes murs
une REINCARNATION en sommes
d'une eve croquant une pomme

nous baignions dans un doux nuage
fini les merguez,le fromage
tout le monde était trés content
meme ce cleps de rantanplan

bien sur ç'aurait pu etre chouette
ont avaient joué a la bebête
toutes les braguettes refermées
ont s'étaient tous mit a  ronfler

malheureus'ment il y'avait nicole
activant le feu au pétrole
en retard pour cuire des lardons
il se produit une EXPLOSION

la fenetre du salon ouverte
les etincelles sur la carpette
la table les chaise les tapisseries
c'est un beau feu je vous le dit
.
_"vive les feux de la saint jean"_














.
ps pour LUCG,je vote pour moi a 4%


----------



## Luc G (27 Juin 2003)

Il pète le feu au retour des vacances, le Arico, et à point d'heure en plus


----------



## Luc G (29 Juin 2003)

Pas de "et hop" : je veux pas passer mes futures vacances avec un plâtre : ceux qui râlent n'ont qu'à demander à barbarella de faire un geste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Alors juste un petit rappel :



			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *Le thème : feu de la Saint-Jean
> les mots : grillade, explosion, fraîcheur, élucubration, réincarnation.
> 
> C'est l'été, alors je rallonge un peu les délais mais vous avez le droite de demander à ce que je les racourcisse
> ...



A vos plumes (au lieu de flemasser au plumard ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## aricosec (29 Juin 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *
> Alors juste un petit rappel :
> .
> A vos plumes (au lieu de flemasser au plumard !
> ...


c'est d'accord LUCG
.





,..HE HOP !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2003)

Le thème : feu de la Saint-Jean
les mots : grillade, explosion, fraîcheur, élucubration, réincarnation

*suite des aventures de bébert et de monsieur Martinot* 

(_résumé des épisodes précédents :_)

Monsieur Martinot avait subi les foudres de son DRH
Qui lui avait dit : "prend tes affaires, pov' tache"
Notre ami s'était alors lancé dans la littérature
En racontant l'histoire de bébert et de ses bitures.

Malheureusement le suprème créateur 
Avait mis un terme à nos souffrances
En se prenant pour un tueur
il accomplit sa vengeance.

(_générique de l'épisode du jour .... la production a viré les scénaristes et le réalisateur, donc l'épisode se trouve quelque peut modifier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_)

Martinot avait le coeur gros : son bébert, son idiot était mort ..; pssccccchiiit envolé (_ou en Vendée ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_) Pendant que monsieur se vidangait sur les lauriers il eurékatisa (_du verbe euh eurekatiser_) : d'après une ancienne prophétie, les rois pouvait être réanimé par le feu ! Dès lors son cerveau ne fit qu'un tour dans ses veines (_pffft sont nuls ces scénaristes ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_ ) : si Bébert son héros était bien le roi des idiots, il était évident que celui ci reviendrait ou, si possible il y aurait une *réincarnation*. Quand à savoir si cette idée est bonne ou n'est qu'une *élucubration*, je vous invite à lire la suite qui se trouve juste après ce saut à la ligne (_histoire de ne pas dépayser certains amateurs de la pêche à la ligne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_ )

C'est ainsi que l'histoire se poursuit un soir de la Saint Jean dans la *fraicheur* de ces festivités hautes en couleurs. Le bucher fut mis en place. Le feu pris, Martinot se rapproche subrepticement du futur lieu sacré de renaissance. Il sort ses anciens écrits, que l'on pourrait considéré comme de futures anciennes reliques, les jette dans le milieu incandescent et s'embrasent aussitôt. Suit une méloppée de mots et d'incantations (honteusement pompés à Sylvain Mirouf qu'il a vu chez Drucker) et tel le phoenix renaissant de ses cendres apparait dans une *explosion* de Zip une ......  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cotelette !


"Purée !! qu'est-ce tu fous Martinot ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu bousilles notre barbecue et mes *grillade*s avec ton PQ là ! C'est la dernière fois que je t'invite à une soirée barbecue entre collègues ! Tu fais vraiment chier depuis que t'es au chomdu !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"














 çà va être dur de faire pire !!!


----------



## aricosec (30 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.
moi je trouve pas,ça m'a l'air pas mal,c'est frais,reposant,si tu n'avait pas ce salopard de BEBERT sur le dos


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> *
> .
> moi je trouve pas,ça m'a l'air pas mal,c'est frais,reposant,si tu n'avait pas ce salopard de BEBERT sur le dos
> 
> ...



venant du chef Arico ce compliment me va droit au coeur !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












 argh je suis touché !


----------



## barbarella (1 Juillet 2003)

Et hop


----------



## Luc G (1 Juillet 2003)

Bon, alors bebert, t'as vu comment Barbarella te montre le chemin : allez, et hop !

PS. Je viens de comprendre d'où le Arico sortait ses diatribes anti-bebert  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Alors, Finn, t'es pour la paix dans les ménages ?


----------



## bebert (2 Juillet 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> * Bon, alors bebert, t'as vu comment Barbarella te montre le chemin : allez, et hop !
> 
> PS. Je viens de comprendre d'où le Arico sortait ses diatribes anti-bebert
> 
> ...



Tidjuu® !!!! Merci Luc ! En voulant faire "Et hop®" j'ai découvert le complot !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bandes de petits salopards ! Pour me venger, je demanderai un délai supplémentaire !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













PS : à part les fautes ton texte est nul Finn !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Juillet 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> *
> PS : à part les fautes ton texte est nul Finn !
> 
> 
> ...



et le tien inexistant !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Allez Bébert arrete de défaire tes bagages et allume le feu un peu là


----------



## barbarella (4 Juillet 2003)

Et hop


----------



## Luc G (4 Juillet 2003)

Vous pouvez encore composer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> * Le thème : feu de la Saint-Jean
> les mots : grillade, explosion, fraîcheur, élucubration, réincarnation.
> 
> *



D'autant plus que, sans même que bebert me l'ai demandé, je prolonge un poil les délais jusqu'à vendredi 4 juillet minuit vu qu'avant, je ne serai pas à la maison.


----------



## aricosec (4 Juillet 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> * Vous pouvez encore composer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.
j'aurai bien voulu plus tôt,si je n'ai aucune chance je pourrais retourner pêcher  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









.


----------



## Luc G (4 Juillet 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> *
> .
> j'aurai bien voulu plus tôt,si je n'ai aucune chance je pourrais retourner pêcher
> 
> ...



ça vaut pas le coup, la sécheresse continue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est bien pêcher que t'as voulu dire, pas pécher ? j'espère


----------



## Luc G (5 Juillet 2003)

Bon, me voilà de retour.

je me concentre sur les oeuvres et je vous fais signe


----------



## Luc G (5 Juillet 2003)

je remets donc l'oscar, le césar, les palmes (manque le tuba et le harpon) au pêcheur Arico.

Arico, tu as fait très fort au retour des vacances : de revenir bredouille, ça a l'air de t'améliorer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je te laisse donc la main pour la suite.

Je félicite quand même Barbarella et Finn qui m'ont bien fait rire et qui maintiennent la flamme vacillante de "et avec la tête"


----------



## aricosec (5 Juillet 2003)

c'est un grand honneur de voir mes oeuvres distinguées,tout les gens du pays ont été  impressionnées,la fete a été si joyeuse que j'ai attrapé une crise de goutte,ça fait mal....hooouuu..que ça fait mal...aaiiieee aie ..aie !oouuiilleee ......





















.


----------



## Luc G (5 Juillet 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> * c'est un grand honneur de voir mes oeuvres distinguées,tout les gens du pays ont été  impressionnées,la fete a été si joyeuse que j'ai attrapé une crise de goutte,ça fait mal....hooouuu..que ça fait mal...aaiiieee aie ..aie !oouuiilleee ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Faut savoir être raisonnable, Arico.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



À part ça, on est pas encore le 14 juillet pour que tu nous colles un feu d'artifice à cette heure. Entre ça et tes aie..aie..ouille, tu vas te faire embarquer pour tapage nocturne. Je veux bien croire que la salade, c'est bon pour la goutte, mais le panier... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sur ce, bonne nuit, m'en vais revoir Strogoff


----------



## aricosec (5 Juillet 2003)

oouuiillle....aie !..aie aie aie !
on verrat plus tard pour le nouveau suget
aie...aie aie .
tchic a tchic a tchic aie aie aie   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
et HOP !


----------



## aricosec (5 Juillet 2003)

nouveau théme.
.
*une visite chez le medecin* 
.
mots obligatoires

*CARREAU,SERPENTIN,CLAFOUTIS,CAMIONNETTE,COLERIQUE*
.
_"bonne chance  bart"_


----------



## barbarella (5 Juillet 2003)

Bon, ben, bravo arico. 

C'est pour quand le rendez-vous ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Juillet 2003)

bravo Arico  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'espère pour toi qu'il y aura du monde dans la salle d'attente !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 parce que ces jours-ci on a l'impression que les patients sont en grève !!

Allez le temps de trouver mes pastilles bleues et je me met en transe pour cette visite


----------



## aricosec (5 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Bon, ben, bravo arico.
> 
> C'est pour quand le rendez-vous ?
> 
> ...


.
c'est une nouvelle formule,j'attend qu'on me demande des délais, et aprés je donne la date 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
que veus tu il me faut contrer BEBERT et KRYSTOF qui nous foirent dans les pattes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












.




.
ps : date butoir demain si tout va bien


----------



## barbarella (5 Juillet 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> *
> .
> c'est une nouvelle formule,j'attend qu'on me demande des délais, et aprés je donne la date
> 
> ...



Demain c'est parfait


----------



## krystof (5 Juillet 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> *
> .
> c'est une nouvelle formule,j'attend qu'on me demande des délais, et aprés je donne la date
> 
> ...



Tu peux avancer la date


----------



## aricosec (6 Juillet 2003)

bon ben voila
.
rendu des copies mercredi soir 20 heures 12,dernier délai,resultat dans la foulée.
.
pourquoi 20 heures 12 me direz vous,?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
moi je répond finement..POURQUOI PAS !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









.
et HOP


----------



## barbarella (6 Juillet 2003)

Allez, et hop !


----------



## barbarella (6 Juillet 2003)

Je suis allé chez le docteur parce que jétais malade. 

Cette crise de foi ma laissée sur le CARREAU. Je crois que cest à cause du CLAFOUTIS à vieux râleur. 

Jai pris ma CAMIONNETTE, et, dans un état COLERIQUE, je suis allée voir mon médecin de famille, le professeur arico. Il ma demandé si les ufs étaient cassés, je lui ai dit que non.

Tout était donc de la faute à Vieux râleur et des coquilles dufs. On est allé le chercher et on lui a donné un SERPENTIN pour détourner son attention, puis, 2 messieurs très gentils en blouse blanche lont emporté dans leur belle voiture blanche avec la lumière bleue sur le toit et qui fait Pimpom, pimpom


----------



## krystof (6 Juillet 2003)

Tout ça à cause d'un oeuf.
Quelle poule cette barbarella.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ok, j'y retourne.


----------



## aricosec (7 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.
_une poule qui pond un dimanche,ça fait des oeufs coques

le lundi c'est pas mal,c'est mollet aussi
si elle pond le mardi,parfait a c'qu'on dit
mais le mercredi,ils seront trop cuits
si c'est le jeudi,là c'est bien fini
car le vendredi c'est du poisson frit
et quand au sam'di,elle est dans son lit
.
non decidemment une poule qui pond le dimanche,ça ..............................._







.
et HOP  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
bon attend moi KRYSTOF,j'arrive


----------



## barbarella (7 Juillet 2003)

Et vous c'est quand que vous pondez, qu'on rigole


----------



## aricosec (7 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Et vous c'est quand que vous pondez, qu'on rigole
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.
en me nommant chef de service,LUCG m'a mis un bouchon,je n'ai pas le droit de pondre


----------



## barbarella (7 Juillet 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> *
> .
> en me nommant chef de service,LUCG m'a mis un bouchon,je n'ai pas le droit de pondre
> 
> ...



Est-ce que ça peut t'aider


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Est-ce que ça peut t'aider
> 
> ...














 Barbarella  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Jamais, absolument jamais je n'aurais pensé te voir pratiquer ce type d'humour...


----------



## krystof (7 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est normal, elle a acheté le dernier livre de Jean Roucas : le rire et l'humour en 10 leçons.


----------



## Luc G (7 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Est-ce que ça peut t'aider
> 
> ...



ça me fait penser au "catalogue des objets introuvables" de Carelman bien qu'il ne me semble pas que ça sorte de là. En tous cas, si vous ne connaissez pas Carelman, jetez un oeil, il y a de quoi alimenter les fantasmes des forumeurs du bar pendant un bail (je crois que c'est même sorti en livre de poche).


----------



## barbarella (7 Juillet 2003)

J'ai trouvé ça :

* APPUI TÊTE POUR LECTEUR FATIGUÉ*


----------



## krystof (7 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * J'ai trouvé ça :
> 
> APPUI TÊTE POUR LECTEUR FATIGUÉ
> 
> ...



Une autre solution est aussi de s'asseoir, par exemple sur un bon canapé confortable.


----------



## barbarella (8 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * C'est normal, elle a acheté le dernier livre de Jean Roucas : le rire et l'humour en 10 leçons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Une autre solution est aussi de s'asseoir, par exemple sur un bon canapé confortable.
> 
> ...



Et toi, tu as fais l'école du rire


----------



## Luc G (8 Juillet 2003)

Pour avoir une idée de Carelman (et pour pousser ceux qui ne l'auraient pas à se jeter sur son catalogue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) jetez un oeil sur l'usage qu'on peut en faire dans l'enseignement  ici 

Exercice : faire quelques forums introuvables. Idées à creuser (attention, ce ne sont que les idées, il faut mettre en forme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) : Globalcut sans flood, macinside sans fautes, barbarella sans déconnexions, Foguenne sans ixus, bonpat sans énigmes, Roberto sans pepita, TheBig sans Arf. Mais on peut partir de bien d'autres choses.


----------



## anntraxh (8 Juillet 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> * Pour avoir une idée de Carelman (et pour pousser ceux qui ne l'auraient pas à se jeter sur son catalogue
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est tout près de chez moi ça, et c'est des potes qui bossent pour cette ASBL...! merci du ptit coup de pub pour eux, Luc G !


----------



## Ruban (8 Juillet 2003)

La veille javais fait la fête 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je me sentais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je suis allée voir le médecin, il ma dit bonjour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il ma examinée et ma dit tout va vien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jai repris ma camionnette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je devais terminer ma livraison de serpentins et de 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Avant de tomber sur le carreau dépuisement
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et puis javais très envie de clafoutis 






Ce malaise mavait rendue colérique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voilà :


----------



## bebert (8 Juillet 2003)

Ruban a dit:
			
		

> *
> Voilà :
> 
> 
> ...














 Je vote pour Ruban !


----------



## Luc G (8 Juillet 2003)

Ruban a dit:
			
		

> * Avant de tomber sur le carreau dépuisement    *



T'es épuisée, là ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2003)

Ruban a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Voilà :
> 
> ...














 je vote aussi pour  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










un renouvellement du genre


----------



## aricosec (8 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.
non non non,tu ne peut pas voter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



qui ne joue pas ne vote pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.
signé: le chef de service


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> *
> .
> non non non,tu ne peut pas voter
> 
> ...








 oui Chef





 bien Chef





 il en sera comme vous le désirerez, Chef

_'la du pot d'avoir quelques années de plus, çui là_


----------



## aricosec (8 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.
c'est oui chef je vais jouer qu'il faut dire.


----------



## barbarella (8 Juillet 2003)




----------



## bebert (8 Juillet 2003)




----------



## Luc G (8 Juillet 2003)

C'est un concours de hiéroglyphes, le nouveau thème ???


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> * C'est un concours de hiéroglyphes, le nouveau thème ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Laisse tomber, il faut bien que jeunesse passe...


----------



## Luc G (9 Juillet 2003)

Je manque de temps, excusez les à-peu-près de la chose  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Arico fête la pêche, mais y a comme des arêtes
-----------------------------------------------------

"Faudra-t-il donc que je vous éviscère
Pour vous nettoyer le gosier
Ce n'est qu'une bricole à faire
Mais c'est l'heure de tailler mes rosiers !"

"Mais comment diable avez-vous fait
Pour avaler serpentin et sifflet
Et Sifflotez donc plus bas d'un ton
J'ai déjà les oreilles en tire-bouchon."

Il me fallut sur le papier
Conter par le menu le facheux accident
Qui m'amenait marri chez ce triste artisan
Il en riait à gorge déployée.

Plus j'étais d'humeur colérique
Plus il se bidonnait, sadique
En écoutant mes doubles-croches
"Lancez-vous donc dans la baloche !"

J'éructais, hélas, sans expectorer
Vouant aux gémonies
Ce satané clafoutis
Que m'avait balancé l'autre enfoiré

Non seulement, il m'avait pété mes carreaux
Tellement il y avait de noyaux
Mais le missile avait rippé jusqu'au menton
M'enfonçant dans l'oesophage le mirliton.

Je vous jure, parlez-moi d'une fête !
Le Arico, je vais le mettre en miettes
Cever les pneus de sa camionnette
Lui fourrer dans les trous du nez ses ablettes.

Et le toubib d'en rajouter, ce vieux croûton
"Si je trouve aussi un jeton d'auto-tampon
Vous croyez que j'aurai le pompon"
Et tout ça pour faire des vers de mirliton !!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2003)

et avec les pieds vous avez essayé ????


----------



## aricosec (9 Juillet 2003)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> * et avec les pieds vous avez essayé ????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.
quand on voit ce qu'on voit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,oupsy donner son avis,sans pondre une quelconque prose qu'elle maitrise pourtant,nous voyons que nous sommes abandonnés des dieux,plus que quelques heures, et tous les valeureux artisans du début ont laché la rampe,fatigué,rompu,seul encore reste les princes et princesses du verbe,pourtant ils n'ont pas tous répondus a l'appel.
"suivez mon regard" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Juillet 2003)

ouhlala ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'avais complètement oublié mon rendez vous chez le médecin ! J'arriveeeee


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Juillet 2003)

CARREAU,SERPENTIN,CLAFOUTIS,CAMIONNETTE,COLERIQUE

*Vive la médecine !* 

Il s'était fait renverser dans la rue.
Il traversait quand il entendit "tudu tudu tudu"
Bing bang boum il s'était pris le SAMU.
Allongé comme une carpette,
Devant la maudite camionnette....

Prenant son courage à deux mains,
Du moins ce qu'il en restait,
L'homme s'aventura chez le médecin
Mais le pire l'y attendait ....

Cet homme franchit la porte
Son nom ici je ne peux le taire
Vous l'avez tous reconnu : Bébert
Le fameux dit aussi "le cloporte".

Chez le médecin il était venu 
Entre autre pour un mal de dos
Mais s'avancant et glissant sur le carreau
Notre Bébert se cassa le cul.

Dans ce couloir sombre,
Il eut beau se redresser et tatonner
A la recherche d'une lumière qui lui donnerait meilleure vue
Le coccis déjà cassé
Bébert se pris un coup de jus.
Quel pauvre hombre !

Les cheveux en serpentins
Et la chkoumoune jusqu'au bout des seins
Il commencait à se sentir pas bien,
Quand le médecin allerté par ce vacarme
Fit irruption pour assister à ce drame

Point le temps d'expliquer sa situation
Bébert fidèle à sa réputation
Sentit monter la ration du matin
Qu'il expédia dans un jet sur le samaritain.

Oui, vous l'avez deviné
Puisque Arico l'exigeait
Ce fut du clafouti
Et pas du tout rikiki
Que reçu le docteur.
J'te raconte pas l'odeur ....

Le toubib déjà bien colérique
Expédia le saligaud
D'un grand coup de trique
Voir dans d'autres hopitaux ....


----------



## aricosec (10 Juillet 2003)

de serieux postulants


----------



## bebert (10 Juillet 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> * de serieux postulants
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pffff ! C'est toujours aussi nul !


----------



## aricosec (10 Juillet 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Pffff ! C'est toujours aussi nul !
> 
> ...


.
n'empêche que j'aime bien,le BEBERT de FINN,ressemble curieusement a berurier l'adjoint de san antonio 
.
serait ce lui


----------



## Luc G (10 Juillet 2003)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> * et avec les pieds vous avez essayé ????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Absolument : 6 pieds, 7 pieds, 8 pieds, 10 pieds et même, parfois en alexandrins


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Absolument : 6 pieds, 7 pieds, 8 pieds, 10 pieds et même, parfois en alexandrins
> 
> ...



jamais treize à la douzaine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




radin, va  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_mais vous êtes tous très bons_


----------



## PetIrix (10 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> mais vous êtes tous très bons
> *



Tu t'es trompé, là, t'as mis un "b"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dehors ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pourquoi dehors ?!?

Pffff, on peut vraiment rien dire ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Dehors ?
> 
> ...



euh Petirix pour sortir ici il faut proser... alors on s'y colle


----------



## playaman (10 Juillet 2003)

HardCore ici !


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu t'es trompé, là, t'as mis un "b"
> 
> ...



MdR


----------



## aricosec (10 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu t'es trompé, là, t'as mis un "b"
> 
> ...


.
fait gaffe,a te foutre de nous tu pourrais bien connaitre comme habitat
.* noituvexe elatipac*


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Juillet 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> fait gaffe,a te foutre de nous tu pourrais bien connaitre comme habitat
> .noitu*v* exe elatipac


  [/b] 

Un vheveu fur la langue le Arivo ?


----------



## aricosec (10 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Un vheveu fur la langue le Arivo ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah, bon,tu t'y met aussi, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










,reste BEBERT,VIEUX RALEUR,THEBIG,KRYSTOF qui ne vont pas me louper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ,seul les femmes compatissantes auront pitié de ma parkinsonnite,c'est vrai ça le C et le V sont cote a cote,
"pas ma faute ,j'ai fait ce que j'ai pu" (sic)
.
citation de guillotin loupant sa premiere execution 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









.


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> * HardCore ici !
> 
> 
> 
> *



Tiens toi ici


----------



## krystof (10 Juillet 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> *
> ah, bon,tu t'y met aussi,
> 
> 
> ...



Pas un cheveux, un poil, dont je tairais la provenance.

Voilà, c'est fait.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ok, j'y retourne.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> *
> ah, bon,tu t'y met aussi,
> 
> 
> ...



hola, hola  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



saches, aricosec, que les précités t'apporteront leur indéfectible soutien, leur appui sans limites  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (surtout si les femmes compatissantes nous aident)


----------



## aricosec (10 Juillet 2003)

de toute façon le verdict est tombé,il y a UN gagnant,la gente féminine a choisi la  facilité  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












.
meme si LUCG est performant comme a son habitude ,je choisit FINN,sa maniere de reduire BEBERT a l'état de larve,de cloporte,de cafard ignoble,m'a réjouit au plus haut point 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






























.
*"vive FINN et gloire a lui"*


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Juillet 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> * .
> "vive FINN et gloire a lui" *



Wahou !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Merfi beaucoup Aricofec euh pardon j'ai choppé un poil appartenant à Krystof !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bravo aux autres egalement.... je cherche un thème (je n'avais rien préparé)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Juillet 2003)

Ah en fait j'ai une idée ! (qui a dit "c'est bien rare" ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 )

Vu que ces temps-ci je m'interesse au tatouage (d'un point de vue esthétique uniquement, je n'ose pas sauter le pas et me faire piquer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ) bah on va faire un thème sur la fabrication artisanale de la choucroute en Papouasie !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Non bien sur !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Voici le thème :

*Racontez votre première expérience (réelle ou fictive) d'un tatouage, piercing, broading, scarification (pour les plus extremes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )* Cette rédaction devra comporter les mots suivants :

* kitsch
* illustration
* patch (désolé ce sont les mots qui me viennent à l'esprit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
* leitmotiv
* perlingual

A vos aiguilles !! euh ... pardon à vos crayons !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et soyez nombreux et nombreuses en ces périodes de calme littéraires


----------



## Luc G (10 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> jamais treize à la douzaine
> 
> ...



T'as qu'à compter, moi je le fais pas toujours


----------



## Luc G (10 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> Tu t'es trompé, là, t'as mis un "b"
> 
> 
> ...













PetIrix, tu files un mauvais coton


----------



## Luc G (10 Juillet 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> * je choisit FINN,sa maniere de reduire BEBERT a l'état de larve,de cloporte,de cafard ignoble,m'a réjouit au plus haut point
> 
> 
> 
> ...














Depuis qu'il est rentré bredouille, le Arico, il est pas à prendre à l'épuisette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





j'avais même pas vu les résultats. Bravo, Finn mais je ne te féliciterai pas pour ton thème et es mots  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Juste avant de partir en vacances, c'est pas humain. Je sens que c'est le Finn qui va se faire tatouer, percer, j'en passe et des meilleures. (D'ailleurs ça me rappelle un extrait des "enfants du capitaine Grant", pauvre paganel : vu le vocabulaire du Jules, peut-être j'irai voir s'il a pas répondu à Finn


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu t'es trompé, là, t'as mis un "b"
> 
> ...



hi hi hi... j'ai bien riz ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sorry, je ne le pense pas du tout, du tout !!  
il est vrai que vous êtes tous très, très bons y compris la gente féminie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et que moi j'ai lâché prise... (allez RICO fait moi risette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
mais ce n'est que momentané ! enfin, je ne sais pas jusqu'à quand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







@plus et bonnet d'nuit !!


----------



## aricosec (10 Juillet 2003)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> hi hi hi... j'ai bien riz !
> 
> ...


.
fait bien gaffe a toi
OUPSY qui RIZ,demain pleurera


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> *
> .
> fait bien gaffe a toi
> OUPSY qui RIZ,demain pleurera
> ...



comment veux-tu que je pleurs mon RICO en lisant tes posts cé pas possible... hi hi hi


----------



## barbarella (10 Juillet 2003)

Passant par Chatelet-les-Halles
Jsuis passé dvant un étal
Un type, une vraie écumoire
Se fsait passer pour une passoire,
Il chantait  et sans motif
Cétait un vrai leitmotiv :
Jfais des trous, des ptits trous,
Rien que des petits trous, 
il me dit tu viens mon chou
Je vais te faire un ptit trou
Jsuis rentré dans la boutique
Et là ce fut la panique,
Que choisir et où le faire
Je me sentais pas très fière,
Il me montra un anneau
Cest vrai quil était très beau,
Il me dit cest dans le nez
Que ça fera son effet
Comme javais peur davoir mal
il me fila un cachet
à prendre par voie perlinguale
Et voilà le résultat
Vous allez en êtes baba






En continuant mon chemin
Je vis un beau magasin
Le patron y proposait
Là jai cru que je rêvais
De jolies illustrations
Dont un très beau papillon
Comme il avait du bagout
Jy ai dit OK mon chou
Cest parti, ça mfait pas peur,
Taurais rien pour la douleur,
Il me refila un patch
Que jai collé sur mon bratch ( _et ben oui _





 )
Et voilà le résultat
Vous allez en êtes baba






Dites le moi si cest trop kitch
Car cest pour plaire à Legritch


----------



## aricosec (10 Juillet 2003)

là elle a fait fort BARBARELLA,j'avais préparé quelque chose,j'ai été obligé de foutre au panier ma prose
je recommence donc,mais FINN n'a pas donné de date butoire,"qu'elle est il !"


----------



## bebert (10 Juillet 2003)

Salut les potos ! Je vous manque tant que ça ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Je recommande à Finn et Aricosec une petite boutique sympa : la SPA. On n'en revient pas tellement ils piquent bien là-bas !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















PS : c'est pour quand les rendus parce que je ne sais pas si je dois demander ou pas un délai ?


----------



## aricosec (10 Juillet 2003)

ce matin,c'était un jour sans,le café pris au rade du  coin était degueulasse
,un lacet de ses godassesavait foiré,le brouillard tombé sur le boulevard
 avait vitrifié sa caisse,c'est la batterie presque a plat,qu'elle s'était decidée 
a hoqueter.il roulait sur cette avenue eclairée par quelques lampadaires,
c'étaitdevenu un LEITMOTIV,depuis qu'on l'avait nommé inspecteur principal
,il ne faisait que les jours.
le commissaire lui avait dit,mon cher arico,cette enquete ne sera pas facile
,vous allez tomber chezune bande de frappés qui s'amuse a s'auto mutiler,
qui un piercing,qui une scarification,sans parler des tatouages réputés KITSCH,
cette evocation de la connerie humaine lui amena une bouffée de stress,
il voulut allumer un clope et s'arreta juste a temps,
se rappelant qu'en se moment il se contentait
 d'un PATCH.
vous devez aller rue de l'assommoir(là ou ailleurs hein ??),un gars a été flingué sec.
arrivé sur les lieux,l'arico se dit ,putain !, le commissaire avait raison,j'ai devant moi
 une belle ILLUSTRATION de dégénerescense,devant lui se pavanait une gourdasse 
arborant son PERLINGUAL comme une preuve de sa connerie.
un gars a coté d'elle mangeait un casse croute,
de temps en temps il enlevait une aiquille planté dans ses joues,pour se curer les dents
,il aperçut même une boulotte ramassée sur elle même, qui avait les sourcils
 bardés d'anneaux d'argent,les yeux a moitié fermé,elle se rapprochait enfin de la guenon
,étape d'arborescense humaine que ses parents n'avait pas dut quitter.
l'arico,démoralisé par cette vision appocalyptique de l'avenir,fut enchanté d'apercevoir deux adolescents vierges de mutilations,surpris il mit ses lunettes.il reconnu avec deception les deux statues du parc,representant la vie,le cadavre qui lui n'avait qu'une balle au milieu de front
 lui semblait bien dérisoire.
en tout cas il donna l'ordre aux pélerines de charger cette engeance dans le car a coup
 de talons,sa rage redoubla quand il entendit  un  tordu crier "encore..hahaaaa..encore"
c'était evident il était tombé sur un nid d'adeptes du marquis de sade.
l'interrogatoire ne serait pas facile.ils aimaient les coups
.
PS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ouf !ça fait du bien,j'avais un compte a régler avec ma niéce


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Juillet 2003)

Excellent tout çà !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Bravo Barbarella et bravo Aricosec !! 

J'attends les proses du Bébert, de LucG avec impatience !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















 et celles des autres* bien entendu ... 

Quand à la date du rendu ..... disons lundi soir 20h00 car avant je ne suis pas dispo (j'organise une chasse au trésor, mais pas celle de Bébert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


PS :  _n'oubliez pas de désinfecter toutes vos plaies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_ 



*(PetIrix, Vieux râleur, Oupsy, Mackie (bah pourquoi pas hein ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), Darkounet Templar, Globalcut, Playaman, Roberto, Krystof, jpmiss, Philito, Ginette107, Nephou, macelene, Karl40, Black Beru ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), Alèm, anntraxh, Sydney Bristow, nemo44, WebOlivier, Gwenhiver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 , Thebiglebowski qu'on voit pas beaucoup ces temps ci, guytantakul, pem, Giouvenat, etc etc etc .... je cite ceux qui me viennent à la tête..... un peu comme le titre du thread


----------



## aricosec (10 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Excellent tout çà !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.
croire encore a un miracle de BEBERT,c'est vraiment le comble 
.
_ce n'est pas un curé,c'est l'abbé FINN
il est croyant au bouts des doigts
mais BEBERT lui f'ra perdre la foix
il fera une drole de bobine_
.


----------



## bebert (11 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Excellent tout çà !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Et hop, je remonte !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merci qui ?


----------



## aricosec (11 Juillet 2003)

merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Juillet 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Et hop, je remonte !
> ...



merci Bébert mais les mots demandés ne se trouvent pas dans ta prose  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Tu les a oubliés !!


----------



## bebert (12 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> merci Bébert mais les mots demandés ne se trouvent pas dans ta prose
> 
> ...



Quand je dis que je remonte le thread, c'est pas pour baisser mon froc ensuite !


----------



## bebert (12 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> * On m'a dit de venir voir ce tera... ici parce que c'était bien !
> Je vais pas tout me lire...
> Les règles du jeu ont-elles évolués depuis le haut de la page 1 ??
> 
> ...



non : 5 mots, un thème et un peu d'imagination


----------



## plumber (12 Juillet 2003)

Message effacé par Finn_Atlas


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Juillet 2003)

Plait-il ?


----------



## krystof (12 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Plait-il ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mouai.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est pas un peu mou ça, comme réaction


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * C'est pas un peu mou ça, comme réaction
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et celle ci ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









			
				krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Mouai.
> 
> ...


----------



## krystof (12 Juillet 2003)

plumber a dit:
			
		

> * Message effacé par Finn_Atlas *



Voilà un vrai zome, avec des poils et tout..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












Ok, j'y retourne.


----------



## barbarella (14 Juillet 2003)

Et Hop


----------



## krystof (14 Juillet 2003)

J'espère que tu retombes pas sur le bitûme, ça risque de faire mal.


----------



## aricosec (14 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * J'espère que tu retombes pas sur le bitûme, ça risque de faire mal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.
et le mec couché sur le trempolino dessous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










.
j'espere qu'il est pret


----------



## krystof (14 Juillet 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> *
> .
> et le mec couché sur le trempolino dessous.
> 
> ...



aricosec.....dehors


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Excellent tout çà !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et le vainqueur est .... 

inconnu jusqu'à demain soir. Motif : pas assez de participants !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Si demain personne ne prose je remettrais la victoire à B. euh pardon je voulais dire A. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Allez un petit effort bande de floodeurs !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Juillet 2003)

Petit rappel : Ecrivez un petit texte (moins de 20 pages dactylographiées SVP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), en vers et contre tout ou en prose, sur ce thème :

*Racontez votre première expérience (réelle ou fictive) d'un tatouage, piercing, broading, scarification (pour les plus extremes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )* 

Pour celà, cette rédaction devra comporter les mots suivants :

* kitsch
* illustration
* patch 
* leitmotiv
* perlingual


Tout le monde peut jouer ! Que l'on soit novice sur macG, serial floodeur ou veteran, PCiste ou macintoshien, jeune ou vieux, drôle ou sérieux, homme ou femme, inconnu ou célèbre, faîtes vous plaisir (et faîtes moi plaisir nom de Zeus !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Juillet 2003)

Derier rappel  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













_Le train "et avec la tête"en provenance du bar va partir : attention à la fermeture des portes. Ce train désert les gares de Piercing, tatouage, broading, et Implants. Vérifiez que vous avez bien compostés vos billets avant de monter. Nous vous souhaitons un agréable voyage _


----------



## aricosec (16 Juillet 2003)

mesdames ,mesdemoiselles ,messieurs,nous allons bientot vivre une page de sport,
exceptionnelle,aprés plusieurs jours de coude a coude et de roue dans roue,une poigné de concurrents s'est echappée,quelque mailots apparraissent dans la ligne droite,mesdames ,mesdemoiselle ,messieurs le suspense est intense,quelques minutes et nous verrons le concurrent le plus proche,mais avant ça une page de publicité
.
ah : dou dou dou dou PUB
.
si vous partez en vacances n'oubliez pas nettoie tout,la meilleure lessive
le preservatif machouille.est parfait pour les .....
ah dou dou dou dou dou...
.
chers telespectateurs voici le peloton qui.......
.
monsieur ZITRONE nous somment obligés de reprendre l'antenne...
.
.cependant deux concurrent se détachent du....
.
ta gueule Léon...........
.
france 2 publicité


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Juillet 2003)

-* STOP !!!! 








Arretez d'écrire et posez vos stylos ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je ramasse les copies ...
Euh au fait, je n'ai pas fait l'appel, y a-t-il des absents ? * 
- _Oui Bébert !_



 
-*Ah, merci mademoiselle Barbarella. * 
-  _Et LucG aussi ! Il sèche l'école parait-il !_  
- *Oh !* 
- Fayotte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
- *Monsieur Aricosec, vos commentaires vous les gardez pour vous.*
-dans ton © 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-*Globalcut dehors !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









-Krystof et Oupsy ? 
-<font color="blue"> zip .. surement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





















 </font> 












*


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Juillet 2003)

Aricosec ? Ah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je ne reçois plus la moto relais de Aricosec. Bon, tant pis alors nous allons annoncer bientôt le vainqueur de cette étape. Avant tout un petit résumé : le peloton s'est fait distancé malheureusement dès le départ, avant même le 1er kilomètre, surement suite à une fringale et à une étape qui était peut-être trop pleine de cols 1ere catégorie (moyenne 30% 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ). S'en suit alors un petit groupe formé par Barbar et la Longo, Aricosec et sa botte secrète de nitro fayots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, ainsi qu'un nouveau concurent kazhako-hispanique Roberto Vendez de l'équipe Banesto-Mars-Snickers-et Pépito-mi-colassol. Malheureusement, dès la première difficulté, notre Roberto voulu lancer une attaque qui fit un gros flop car jamais apparu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , il creva, fut écrasé par les 2 autres concurents qui ne l'esquivèrent pas.

A l'arrivée de la flamme rouge, nos 2 compères (et mère aussi pour l'un des 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) se tenait accroché l'un à l'autre roue dans la roue quand Barbarella déclencha une formidable accélération (surement un cas de dopage au chocolat  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) laissant Aricosec seul face à lui-même. Il tenta bien une remontée désespérée, changea de plateau, un peu noir et gras me direz vous. 

......Barbarella s'apprétait alors à franchir la ligne d'arrivée .......

quand ce fut Krystof qui surgissant de nulle part (en fait il avait pris le train et la queu leu leu ) jetta ses tripes et son boyau sur la ligne (sniiiiiiiiiiiiif !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ).

Le jury proteste evidemment devant cette indigne victoire et c'est donc Barbarella qui se voit revetir d'un magnifique Mayo ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ) jaune fluo !!

Bravo Barbarella, c'est à toi !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










PS :  _au fait ? C'etait quoi le thème ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_


----------



## barbarella (16 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Bravo Barbarella, c'est à toi !!!
> 
> ...



Oh la, j'ai rien préparé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est que je ne my attendais pas à cette fabuleuse victoire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .Alors, je réfléchis et je reviens avec un nouveau thème


----------



## barbarella (16 Juillet 2003)

Mesdames, Mesdemoiselles, Messieurs, chers amis oenologues, 

Votre mission consiste aujourd'hui à raconter une *visite de cave et dégustation de vins de Bourgogne*.

Les mots à utiliser sont :

* escaliers, nuit, Romanée Conti, longueur, chevreuil*


----------



## barbarella (16 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> * On a combien d' temps, M'dame ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nous sommes mercredi, le temps de se mettre en condition en procédant à quelques dégustations, disons samedi soir, résultats dimanche.
Quant à la longueur chacun fait comme il veut, je crois d'ailleurs que certains ont déjà terminés.


----------



## barbarella (16 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> * Vous acceptez les romans, enfin je veux dire les longues nouvelles ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tout est accepté, à partir du moment où le thème est respecté et les mots utilisés. On ne peut pas mieux dire, hein arico


----------



## krystof (16 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * -Krystof et Oupsy ?
> -<font color="blue"> zip .. surement
> 
> 
> ...



J'étais pas au courant.
On ne me dit jamais rien à moi.


----------



## aricosec (16 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tout est accepté, à partir du moment où le thème est respecté et les mots utilisés. On ne peut pas mieux dire, hein arico
> 
> ...


.
.
si ROBERTO est comme DOCEVIL,vaut peut etre mieux par épisode  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.
ARFF ...! gaspp ......... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












pas la tete


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2003)

Superbe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vais rentrer dans la banque  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_j'ai pas dit: dans la banquière_


----------



## aricosec (17 Juillet 2003)

ce ROBERTO quand meme,une sacré recrue de la MISS, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







mais je comprend bien son dilemne,ayant travaillé moi aussi dans une banque quelques années,je sais qu'on en sort pas indemne. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









.
ce sidi,c'est extra,et nous obligent a reviser nos copies


----------



## barbarella (17 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> Sur ma boite je lus : "Aussi !" *



C'est très beau


----------



## anntraxh (17 Juillet 2003)

Roberto, qu'il écrive une "gaudriole" gauloise, un texte dans " et avec la tête", ou qu'il dessine " Roberto et Pepita", il est bien ... et plus que ça ! 

"juste être quelqu'un de bien " ,qui est la belle qui chantait ça, encore ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




ben , c'est Roberto quoi !


----------



## barbarella (17 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * Roberto, qu'il écrive une "gaudriole" gauloise, un texte dans " et avec la tête", ou qu'il dessine " Roberto et Pepita", il est bien ... et plus que ça !
> 
> "juste être quelqu'un de bien " ,qui est la belle qui chantait ça, encore ?
> 
> ...








et Enzo Enzo noooooooooooooooon


----------



## barbarella (17 Juillet 2003)

Juste comme ça



_JUSTE QUELQU'UN DE BIEN

Debout devant ses illusions
Une femme que plus rien ne dérange
Détenue de son abandon
Son ennui lui donne le change
Que retient-elle de sa vie
Qu'elle pourrait revoir en peinture
Dans un joli cadre verni
En évidence sur un mur
Un mariage en Technicolor
Un couple dans les tons pastels
Assez d'argent sans trop d'efforts
Pour deux, trois folies mensuelles
Elle a rêvé comme tout le monde
Qu'elle tutoyait quelques vedettes
Mais ses rêves en elle se fondent
Maintenant son espoir serait d'être...
REFRAIN:
Juste quelqu'un de bien
Quelqu'un de bien
Le coeur à portée de main
Juste quelqu'un de bien
Sans grand destin
Une amie à qui l'on tient
Juste quelqu'un de bien
Quelqu'un de bien
Il m'arrive aussi de ces heures
Où ma vie se penche sur le vide
Coupés tous les bruits du moteur
Au-dessus de terres arides
Je plane à l'aube d'un malaise
Comme un soleil qui veut du mal
Aucune réponse n'apaise
Mes questions à la verticale
J' dis bonjour à la boulangère
Je tiens la porte à la vieille dame
Des fleurs pour la fête des mères
Et ce week-end à Amsterdam
Pour que tu m'aimes encore un peu
Quand je n'attends que du mépris
À l'heure où s'enfuit le bon Dieu
Qui pourrait me dire si je suis...
REFRAIN
J'aime à penser que tous les hommes
S'arrêtent parfois de poursuivre
L'ambition de marcher sur Rome
Et connaissent la peur de vivre
Sur le bas-côté de la route
Sur la bande d'arrêt d'urgence
Comme des gens qui parlent et qui doutent
D'être au-delà des apparences..._


----------



## anntraxh (17 Juillet 2003)

oui c'est ça. 

un peu tous ceux d'ici  quoi ...


----------



## barbarella (17 Juillet 2003)

Euh, anntrahx ! non rien


----------



## anntraxh (17 Juillet 2003)

j'allais éditer mon texte ... toutes celles et tous ceux ...


----------



## barbarella (17 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * j'allais éditer mon texte ... toutes celles et tous ceux ...    *



De toute façon le masculin l'emporte en genre et en nombre, noooooooon ?


----------



## aricosec (17 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> De toute façon le masculin l'emporte en genre et en nombre, noooooooon ?
> 
> ...


.
en plus vu mon poid,j'en vaut deux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.


----------



## aricosec (17 Juillet 2003)

je ne suis pas d'ici,car je suis en visite
chez une mienne tante,qui demeure en ce lieu
c'est un pelerinage,peut etre meme un rite
embrasser de la vue,ce coin benit des dieux
.
parcourir la bourgogne,et bien sur quelque cave
j'avoue que j'ai un faible pour ROMANEE CONTI
il porte a mes papilles des aromes suave
qui vous entrainent au lit a faire des folies.(chassez le naturel il ...................) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.
et malgré la LONGUEUR de ses couloirs etranges
nous arrivont enfin au ciel et coeur réjoui
nous sommes parvenus a cotoyer les anges
et aprés ce moment rejoint quelques amis
.
jusqu'a l'hebergement,pourtant la route est longue
et notre vehicule qui traverse la NUIT
enerve ma moitié qui se ronge les ongles
si ça dure encore ça s'ra son parapluie
.
juste avant d'arriver,aux abords du village
mon beauf a evité un putain de CHEVREUIL
c'est un sacré pilote,qu'est jamais dans l'potage
malgré son handicap,il n'a plus qu'un seul oeil
.
nous avons bien du mal,a monter l'ESCALIER
meme si c'est trés bon,ça vous assomme un peu
le romanée conti,ce dont vous me parlez
en abuser vraiment,ce n'est pas trés serieux.
.
PS :sauf pour des personnes connaisseuses,qui tiennent la route,
n'ayant pas peur d'une petite cuite entre amis,surtout
quand il y en a un qu'est plein aux as,et qui n'a pas peur 
d'arroser les copains 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
mais vous ? ça va pas etre possible hein ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.


----------



## krystof (17 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Celui qui donne la réplique à Jacques Mayol dans le Grand Bleu.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Ok, j'ai compris.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> *
> mais vous ? ça va pas etre possible hein ?
> 
> 
> ...








 à boire


----------



## krystof (17 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soiffard


----------



## Luc G (17 Juillet 2003)

Veuillez m'excuser pour avoir fait faux bond sur le coup précédent et peut-être de même sur celui-ci mais les vacances, ça occupe ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En tous cas, je vous soutiens moralement, si je peux, je prose (faudrait aussi que je lise la prose de Robert mais ça va être dur : il est pas fou, pendant les vacances !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

La Lozère desséchée jusqu'à l'os mais presque fraîche au vu de ce qui précédait vous salue bien


----------



## aricosec (17 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.
ta réplique est abrupte,aussitot KRYSTOF se rebiffe.
.
aurait il des oursins dans son morlingue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









.
oui JE SAIS  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.
et HOP


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> *
> .
> ta réplique est abrupte,aussitot KRYSTOF se rebiffe.
> .
> ...



il n'y a pas que de la bouche des enfants que la vérité sort...


----------



## barbarella (18 Juillet 2003)

Plus que deux jours


----------



## barbarella (18 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> * C'est quoi la suite du processus ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et bien, après avoir récupéré tous les textes, le jury, c'est à dire MOI, en l'occurence, se réunit avec lui-même et choisit collégialement et après un examen rigoureux des copies, le(a) gagnant(e) qui aura l'immense honneur d'annoncer le nouveau thème et les cinq mots.


P.S. Pour la photo dédicacée j'hésite, comme elles sont toutes réussies, le choix est difficile, je vais voir ça de plus près.


----------



## aricosec (18 Juillet 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> * Veuillez m'excuser pour avoir fait faux bond sur le coup précédent et peut-être de même sur celui-ci mais les vacances, ça occupe !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.
meme si c'est un pretexte foireux.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










,LUCG a eut la presence d'esprit de s'excuser, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,pas comme d'autre,je ne citerai personne,sachez qu'il demande souvent des délais(..........mais non j'l'ai pas dit ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.


----------



## barbarella (18 Juillet 2003)

Bon, Finn, LucG, bebert, Krystof, Abba zabba, et tous (tes)  ceux(elles) que je ne cite pas, on s'y met. 

allez vite !!!


----------



## barbarella (20 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> résultats dimanche.
> *



Dimanche soir


----------



## aricosec (21 Juillet 2003)

evidemment,ROBERTO attiré par les sirénes de BARBARELLA ,nous a pondu un texte qui a fait fuire les bonnes vollontés,déja rammollis par le temps,les eventuels participants ont été refroidis,et pourtant.
.
comme dirais le curé queteur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*"l'essentiel est de participer"*


----------



## Luc G (21 Juillet 2003)

Je passe 5', histoire de vous soutenir le moral  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais je suis toujours hors-circuit pour l'instant : faut que je prépare quelques balades côté Margeride et côté Causses plus caser un restau-aligot ces jours-ci, le tout en tenant compte des risques d'orages et du tour de France. C'est pas de la tarte, les vacances ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À part ça, tout va bien, et je dois aller retrouver Kéraban le têtu.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *C'est pas de la tarte, les vacances !  *









 Comptes bien sur mon soutien moral en cette douloureuse épreuve


----------



## barbarella (21 Juillet 2003)

Etant donné le nombre de participants et la diversité des textes j'ai le plus grand mal à faire un choix. 
Alors je prends mon chapeau, écris les nom sur de morceau de papier, les place dans le chapeau, et de mon innocente main tire un papier au sort 











arico  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 waoua  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bravo arico  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A toi


----------



## aricosec (21 Juillet 2003)

merci BARBARELLA,les bras m'en tombent,devant la multitude,j'ai vainqui (cul ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,je vas cherché quelque chose,


----------



## aricosec (21 Juillet 2003)

THEME
.
*trouver une excuse pour changer de voiture,auprés de son(sa) régulier(e)




.
les mots
gruyére,boite,cerise,crapaud,extravagant
.
(mots tirés dans un chapeau )
*


----------



## barbarella (22 Juillet 2003)

Ouf, enfin arrivée, ça va chéri, jai quand même trouvé du gruyère, mais quel monde sur la route, tu peux pas imaginer, quelle galère, et tous ces feux rouges, ce soir je prépare une soupe à loignon, ça te va ?  Tu te rends compte, ils ont changé la déviation pour sortir de la ville. Madame Martin a une nouvelle voiture, direction assistée, clim, le tout en série, tu voudras quoi comme dessert. Cest le père Martin qui lui a offert pour son anniversaire, tu mécoutes, en plus la caissière était désagréable, jai failli la baffer, elle en a de la chance Madame Martin. Tu voudrais bien éplucher les oignons sil te plaît. 
Jai adoré le nouveau chemisier de Diane, le rouge cerise lui va si bien, demain il va falloir penser à faire le plein sinon, on va tomber en rade. Le couteau à oignon ? Euh, dans la boîte sur létagère au-dessus de lévier, non ? regarde dans le tiroir du placard, mais non pas celui-là, lautre, bon laisses, je men occupe. Au fait, tu sais que notre voiture va bientôt avoir 10 ans, tu mécoutes, les oignons, non, pas en rondelles, en lamelles, cest meilleur, dailleurs, je trouve que Monsieur Martin est très gentil, quel beau cadeau quand même, tu te rends compte, au super marché ils font des promos sur les poêles incollables, javais envie den profiter, mais  comme jai rencontré Cathy, on a discuté, tu sais comme elle est bavarde, du coup jai laissé tomber la poêle. 
Tu mécoutes, tiens, jai entendu une causerie dans la radio, ils disaient que de temps en temps il fallait changer les pneus des voitures, les nôtres sont quasiment neufs, attends je range le beurre au frigo, faudrait pas quil fonde avec cette chaleur.
Et puis, si tu savais, jai failli écraser un crapaud, tu mécoutes, du coup je me suis souvenu que javais oublié le liquide vaisselle, je me suis arrêtée au mini market de la station-service, ils ont reçu de nouvelles voitures.
Jai regardé, un petit peu, cest là que je me suis rendu compte que la nôtre est une véritable épave. Je suis même sûre que cest dangereux de la conduire, alors jai acheté le liquide vaisselle, ben oui on en manquait. Et comme il faisait 10 % sur les voitures, jen ai pris une aussi, je suis sûre que tu es ravi. Ne trouves-tu pas cela extravagant ? dis, tu mécoutes.


----------



## aricosec (22 Juillet 2003)

quelle couleur,combien de chevaux,combien use t'elle au cent km,les sieges skai ou tissu,le coffre est il conséquent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.
bien sur tu a surtout choisi parce qu'elle frime plus que  celle de Mme martin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.


----------



## barbarella (22 Juillet 2003)

Quelle couleur ?

je l'ai choisie vert pomme, de toute façon il n'y avait pas le choix, pour une autre couleur il fallait compter 1 000 euros de plus, alors j'ai préféré être raisonnable, j'ai bien fais, hein ?   

Combien de chevaux ?

Non, non, c'est pas des chevaux, il y a un moteur, mais comme il est neuf il faut le rôder, et démarrer la voiture en poussant, ça te fera un peu d'exercice  

Combien use t'elle au cent km ?

ça je sais pas, le vendeur me l'a pas dit, mais a mon avis pas beaucoup plus que toi, 3 à 4 litres  

Les sieges skai ou tissu ?
Là, j'ai pris du skaï, c'est plus facile pour l'entretien, juste un coup d'éponge, le seul problème c'est quand il fait très chaud, regarde, je suis encore toute rouge  

Le coffre est il conséquent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






le coffre il est à l'arrière, et de toute façon il n'a pas besoin d'être grand, on n'emmènera pas ta mère avec nous   

Bien sur tu a surtout choisi parce qu'elle frime plus que  celle de Mme martin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Elle va pas en revenir, verte, qu'elle va être, verte je te dis


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2003)

*à l'attention de Krystof* : 
bon courage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



... et condoléances


----------



## aricosec (22 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> * à l'attention de Krystof :
> bon courage
> 
> 
> ...


.
c'est pas le moment de lui demander de payer une boutanche a KRYSTOF,sa carte bleu a du   ROUGIR


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> *
> .
> c'est pas le moment de lui demander de payer une boutanche a KRYSTOF,sa carte bleu a du   ROUGIR
> 
> ...



manque de technique et d'expérience, ce jeune: aurait du attendre la fin des soldes


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Bon, Finn, LucG, bebert, Krystof, Abba zabba, et tous (tes)  ceux(elles) que je ne cite pas, on s'y met.
> 
> allez vite !!!  *



PLait-il ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







On a jusqu'à quand et c'est quoi les mots déjà ? (flemme de tout lire). JE me suis arrété à Roberto, après ca devient trop baroque pour moi


----------



## barbarella (22 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> PLait-il ?
> 
> ...



Mais où t'étais passé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tout le monde te cherchait, alors du coup c'est arico qui a gagné, haut la main je dois dire. Donc voir avec le gagnant pour la suite des événements


----------



## aricosec (22 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> PLait-il ?
> 
> ...


c'est ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



THEME
.
trouver une excuse pour changer de voiture,auprés de son(sa) régulier(e)

.
les mots
gruyére,boite,cerise,crapaud,extravagant
.
(mots tirés dans un chapeau )

.
vu les vacances, délai porté a vendredi (19 h pour tous)16 heures pour BEBERT  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,si il demande un délai ,il l'aura 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Mais où t'étais passé
> 
> ...



Je m'étais un peu rapproché du Pays de LucG histoire de savoir quelle muse pouvait bien le piquer. Revenu un peu tard donc ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




à suivre ...


----------



## barbarella (22 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je m'étais un peu rapproché du Pays de LucG histoire de savoir quelle muse pouvait bien le piquer. Revenu un peu tard donc !
> 
> ...



Pendant que je te tiens, j'ai une voiture à vendre (voir descriptif ci-dessus), je crois que je me suis un peu précipitée, tâche de convaincre prerima, ça m'aiderait bien. Merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> Pendant que je te tiens, j'ai une voiture à vendre (voir descriptif ci-dessus), je crois que je me suis un peu précipitée, tâche de convaincre prerima, ça m'aiderait bien. Merci d'avance
> 
> 
> ...



ben oui, la couleur plait pas à krystof


----------



## aricosec (22 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ben oui, la couleur plait pas à krystof
> 
> ...


.
oui et en plus elle te fait une reduque de 40%
.


----------



## barbarella (22 Juillet 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> *
> .
> oui et en plus elle te fait une reduque de 40%
> .
> ...



Ah ben, non, il faut que je rentre dans mes frais, c'est 12 000 euros, et encore je compte pas les auto-collants que j'ai achetés à prix d'or, le chien qui balance la tête sur la plage arrière et l'auto-radio dernier cri qui s'éteint tout seul dans les côtes.

En revanche, je cède, les pots de peinture rose qui traînent dans le garage ça c'est cadeau


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ah ben, non, il faut que je rentre dans mes frais, c'est 12 000 euros, et encore je compte pas les auto-collants que j'ai achetés à prix d'or, le chien qui balance la tête sur la plage arrière et l'auto-radio dernier cri qui s'éteint tout seul dans les côtes.
> En revanche, je cède, les pots de peinture rose qui traînent dans le garage ça c'est cadeau
> 
> ...



Et le coussin prévu sur la plage arrière avec le n° d'immatriculation: tu l'as pas terminé


----------



## krystof (22 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> * à l'attention de Krystof :
> bon courage
> 
> 
> ...



Ma vie est un calvaire.


----------



## krystof (22 Juillet 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> *
> .
> c'est pas le moment de lui demander de payer une boutanche a KRYSTOF,sa carte bleu a du   ROUGIR
> 
> ...



Il me reste un fond de Tourtel si tu veux. Les temps sont durs.


----------



## barbarella (24 Juillet 2003)

Et hop


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Et hop
> 
> 
> 
> ...




effet "Tourtel"


----------



## aricosec (24 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Et hop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.
je dirais même plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
et HOP
.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Juillet 2003)

Juste pour changer le ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) thème 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et pour que les gamer's voient où çà se trouve


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *  el thème
> 
> 
> 
> ...



habla espanol, ustedes


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> habla espanol, ustedes
> 
> ...



No, a mi no me gusta el espanol !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> No, a mi no me gusta el espanol !
> 
> 
> ...








 suis rassuré, j'y entrave que pouic


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Juillet 2003)

J'ai découvert un poète !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Voici la prose de Guytantakul du forum "jouer" (on dit merci qui Aricosec pour le recrutement hein ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

_Dis donc, chérie, tu te souviens de "l'extravagant", la grande folle pleine de bijoux de la soirée d'hier ? Bon ! Eh ben, regarde çà : c'est la bagouze qu'elle a perdu et gerbant ses petits fours aux chiottes... Un diamant d'une pureté - sans aucun crapaud... Faut qu'on se démerde pour l'écouler discètement... Au fait j'ai un pote qui est dans les voitures et il peut nous trouver un truc correct avec des fonds "moins" corrects. Notre bagnole ressemble à un gruyère et j'en ai plein le cul de prendre la caisse de la boite tous les week-ends... Et attends... La cerise sur le gateau, c'est que je lui ai chipé son crapaud à la folle... Hein ??? Ben son portefeuille, quoi... Ok, ok, je l'ai déjà dit, mais bon, juste pour le plaisir !_ 


Un honnête concurrent rien que pour le plaisir des sens (et des nib**** ai-je cru comprendre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Juillet 2003)

Et encore une autre !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 toujours du même auteur et je le prouve 
	
 
Il fait son timide alors je prends la peine de sauvegarder ici et de répandre les proses du démon tentateur et tentaculaire !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_

-"Tiens, chérie, mets la FM, s'il te plait"
-"crrrrrrrrrshhhhh... pluie de crapauds sur le limousin - jamais vu depuis 1924... shhhhhhhh ... 150 g de gruyère rapé, deux belles tomates... rrrrrrchhhhhhh ..." 
- "Y'a rien, chou !"
-"Laisse-moi faire, p'têtre sur longues-ondes..."
-"zzzziiiouuuuu... coup de théatre dans l'extravagant hold-up de Marseille... wwwiiiiiiiouuuuuu ... et nous chanterons, le temps des cerises... zzziiiiiiuuuuuu"
-"Où sont mes lunettes, mon chéri ?"
-"Dans la boîte à gants... attends, je te les prends..."
-"ATTENTION Minou!!!  iiiiiiiiiIIIIIIIIIIIIKRRRRR !!! ... SHUNK !!! ...
-"..."
-"... bon, ben là, tu va être d'accord avec moi : faut qu'on change de bagnole..."_ 


Tremblez posteurs et posteurs, asoiffé(e)s vous abreuvant des saintes paroles de Thebig, voici venir une nouvelle ère : l'ère MGZ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 L'apocalypse est pour bientôt !!!


----------



## barbarella (25 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * J'ai découvert un poète !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Effectivement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Pourquoi, ne vient-il pas poster lui même au bar ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Pourquoi, ne vient-il pas poster lui même au bar ?
> ...



c'est un timide (_en fait il est complètement dévergondé et raconte des trucs salaces ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_) et il m'a gentiment demandé (_quel flemmard  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_) de le faire à sa place. Et puis il est très attaché à son forum "un mac pour jouer" (_attaché dans le sens "camisolé" oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Mais il devrait passer sous peu, je l'entends arriver... oui je vois son petit minois (_la tronche qu'il se paye 'z'avez vu çà ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_) tout jaune (_on ne fait pas plus ridicule ! _) 

Ah mon cher Guytantakul !


----------



## guytantakul (25 Juillet 2003)

ridicule - guytantakul, belle rime (et en plus, belle caractérisation de l'animal)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Juillet 2003)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> * ridicule - guytantakul, belle rime (et en plus, belle caractérisation de l'animal)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



en tout cas tu ne l'est pas au vue de tes 2 textes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ( _si, si c'est sincère ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_)


----------



## aricosec (25 Juillet 2003)

posté par FINN ATLAS
.
*(on dit merci qui Aricosec pour le recrutement hein ?  )*
.
ben c'est a dire que je voudrais savoir si il ne boit pas trop,je ne suis pas comme KRYSTOFF,je n'ai pas de carte bleu moi


----------



## guytantakul (25 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> Pourquoi, ne vient-il pas poster lui même au bar ?
> 
> 
> ...



Si je ne viens pas poster dans ce forum, c'est essentiellement parce que je suis d'un tempérament trop primaire (au sens psycho) et que je m'emballe très vite - quitte à regretter deux secondes après (soupe-au-lait, ça s'appelle). Alors je m'embrouille avec plein de gens (qui doivent être très bien pourtant) et ça me rend triste. Alors je reste chez les gamers : ils floodent moins intensément (obligé - la plupart du temps, ils jouent) donc j'ai le temps de faire la part des choses, ils parlent de trucs qui m'intéressent... et surtout ils aiment bien lorsque je dit "bite" ou "cul" (dans un contexte approprié, bien évidemment). Voilà, c'était ma minute de vérité (t'es sûr ? moi je crois que tu vannes...)


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (25 Juillet 2003)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> * (t'es sûr ? moi je crois que tu vannes...)     *



(Ca y est les gars, je l'ai retrouvé !)

Allez, guy, maintenant faut rentrer à la maison... Tu vas suivre bien gentiment tonton Beru, hein?


----------



## aricosec (26 Juillet 2003)

les potentiels posteurs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 s'étant essoufflés,je ne crois pas qu'il y aura d'autre concurrent,aussi faute de combattant,je crois que ce thread va s"auto détruire pour le mois d'aout.
enfin   pour moi car je n'aurais pas le temps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
donc la gagante BARBARELLA se verras offrir avec les compliments du jury,une gerbe de fleurs monetisante 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.




.


----------



## guytantakul (26 Juillet 2003)

Bravo Barbarella, joli coup ! 
Bien qu'à mon avis ton texte soit un tantinet longuet, il n'en est pas moins réaliste et mieux construit que les miens (j'aime beaucoup les "dis, tu m'écoutes...").
Si tu décides de lancer un autre thème, je serai là (et cette fois-ci, je viendrai le poster moi-même car j'ai moulé les clefs de la MGZ dans un bout de savon... mais chut... faut pas que tonton béru s'en doute - hi, hi, hi !)


----------



## aricosec (26 Juillet 2003)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> * Bravo Barbarella, joli coup !
> Bien qu'à mon avis ton texte soit un tantinet longuet, il n'en est pas moins réaliste et mieux construit que les miens (j'aime beaucoup les "dis, tu m'écoutes...").
> Si tu décides de lancer un autre thème, je serai là (et cette fois-ci, je viendrai le poster moi-même car j'ai moulé les clefs de la MGZ dans un bout de savon... mais chut... faut pas que tonton béru s'en doute - hi, hi, hi !)     *


.
d'autant plus que si ton tonton n'avais pas grogné,je t'aurais mis medaille d'argent, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







.
j'ai cru qu'il t'avait attacher un boulet au pied 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




la prochaine fois créve y les pneus,il ne pourra pas te persécuter


----------



## barbarella (28 Juillet 2003)

C'est avec une émotion, non dissimulée que je reçois cet honorifique titre. Dans l'après-midi un nouveau thème. Venez nombreux, bienvenue à guytantakul


----------



## barbarella (28 Juillet 2003)

Voici plus tôt que prévu le nouveau thème :

*UNE NUIT EN ENFER*

Les mots :

* VAMPIRE, AUTOROUTE, CONTACT, MAINS, SANDWICHES*

Pour jeudi 31 juillet, 19 heures. Résultats dans la nuit.


----------



## guytantakul (28 Juillet 2003)

C'était il y a 5 ou 6 ans. À cette époque, j'étais dans un état de désuvrement quasi-total et je me baladais à travers le monde avec une équipe de travellers techno : un soir à Goa, le lendemain dans une vielle centrale nucléaire en Ukraine... Nous étions partis cette fois-là en Argentine pour fêter le solstice (ou l'equinoxe - je me rappelle plus trop). Sur l'autoroute vers la cordillière des Andes, notre camion a soudain calé... Crotte, malgré la pleine lune, c'était dur d'y voir clair ! Des chauves souris nous frôlaient la tête (pas des pipistrelles de par chez nous, des chauves souris vampire de plus d'un mètre d'envergure !). On s'est donc réfugié dans le camion pour manger nos sandwiches (entre autres choses) avant de mettre les mains dans le cambouis.
On a démonté tout ce qui était démontable et bientôt, ce fût l'enfer : tous les écrous, vis, joints et autres pièces de moteur étaient éparpillées en tous sens et les mécanos complètement aux fraises... En plus, je commencais à voir des trucs pas catholiques dans tous les sens qui hurlaient et gémissaient en voulant grignoter nos boulons. Aïe, que je me suis dit, on est mal barré, là... Et c'est à ce moment-là qu'un gars qui était allongé dans le camion a localisé la panne : la clé de contact était sortie du neimann avec les infrabasses de la sono (oui, notre camion avait un neimann "spécial", mitonné au tournevis). Voilà - raconté comme ça, ça peut sembler rigolo, mais sur place, je vous jure que je n'en menais pas large...


----------



## aricosec (29 Juillet 2003)

je vais essayer de pondre avant le mois d'aout,d'ailleurs sachant que mon talent reconnu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







,je serais nomminé et vainqueur de l'epreuve,je refuse par avance ce césar,car probablement absent en aout,je ne pourrais assumer cette charge


----------



## barbarella (29 Juillet 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> * je vais essayer de pondre avant le mois d'aout,d'ailleurs sachant que mon talent reconnu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ca te laisse quand même deux jours, et puis le rendu est pour le 31 juillet.

Allez, venez nombreux, venez nous épater


----------



## aricosec (29 Juillet 2003)

aux bords des AUTOROUTES,le soir on apercoit
quelques ombres étranges,funestes,aux abois
VAMPIRES des étés,par le sang attirés
de quelque corps blessé,sur le bord étalé
souvent je vous ai vu,dans des reves troublés
vers une femme nue,vos MAINS les approcher
est ce bien le CONTACT de leurs corps alanguis
ou bien la cataracte des cheveux sur le lit
qui vous attire en eux,et vous fait les aimer
et comme de passion encore vous abreuver
que voulez vous de plus,vous approchant de moi
m'apportez vous la mort,ou bien je ne sais quoi
n'avez vous pas assez d'une femme SANDWITCH
et prenez vous mon cou,pour le cou d'une biche
j'ai pris mes précautions,je connais mon affaire
un soleil éclatant vous fait vivre un enfer
avec une pointe d'ail,je n'ai pas peur du tout
et la croix sur mon coeur auras raison de vous
.


----------



## guytantakul (29 Juillet 2003)

Je déclare forfait !


----------



## guytantakul (29 Juillet 2003)

Euh, la croix sur le cur ? C'est GlobalCut ?


----------



## aricosec (30 Juillet 2003)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> * Euh, la croix sur le c&amp;#339;ur ? C'est GlobalCut ?   *


.
GLOBALCUT est le porte parole du beau pays de groland,
a ce qu'on m'a dit la croix sur le coeur 
serait plutot la main sur le cul de ma soeur







a propos a tu pris ta carte d'identité a la prefecture grolandaise


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> *
> a ce qu'on m'a dit la croix sur le coeur
> serait plutot la main sur le cul de ma soeur
> 
> ...








 super  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je rentre au séminaire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



... pour vocations tardives


----------



## guytantakul (30 Juillet 2003)

Comment s'y prend-on ?


----------



## Nephou (30 Juillet 2003)

bon, jai honte mais puisque certains gèvistes grèvent à moitié et pis après tout cest pour la culture :

*une nuit en enfer*
<font color="#aaa">© Nephprod mmiii
</font> 
Mardi 29 juillet, beaucoup trop tôt, la radio ne semble vouloir cracher que des mauvaises nouvelles entre deux flots de parasites. « Sale temps » susurré à travers une mâchoire.; confirmé par les gouttes sécrasant sur un pare-brise désormais paravent. Le soleil renonce à percer, préférant laisser sa place aux lumières halogènes luisant sur lasphalte. À regret une *main* se tend vers la commande des phares  qui diable chez Opel a décidé de la planquer là  et tue la pénombre sinstallant dans l'habitacle. L*autoroute* revêt son manteau charbonneux. Elle nest plus quobscurité entre éclairs aveuglants : une orage chuintant, sans tonnerre et violent.
Là où, une heure auparavant, dindifférents destins allaient sur une voie rapide.; il ny a plus quun chemin étouffé par la nuit.; convoyant quelques âmes aux trajectoires perdues. Le poids du temps qui ne repose plus sur rien se fait ressentir sur les épaules tendues. La faim arrive doucement, telle un direct à lestomac. La mâchoire se desserre pour laisser passer lair. La fatigue insidieuse relâche lattention et tend les muscles. Le décor ne peut rien pour raviver l'esprit tout se vide. Les lieux croisés sont virtuels, lhorizon inexistant et les autres le vent qui rugit tait leurs rumeurs. Dans les rétroviseurs ils ne sont  plus que tâches de lumière. Lespoir de revoir le jour s'effrite au gré des kilomètres.
Lenvie de s'arrêter le prend à la gorge. Elle accompagne lenvie de manger. Celle de fumer a depuis longtemps consumé  le dernier paquet de cigarettes, mâché le dernier chewing-gum. Lennui sajoute à la fatigue : lautoradio a vomit une bande magnétique et les informations sont toujours aussi sombres. Un point léblouit : un oasis de lumière vient frapper son regard.
La souffrance du caoutchouc fend lair et le glace. Portée par la pluie, la gomme naccroche pas.; ladhérence n'est plus quun souvenir lointain. Lafflux dadrénaline le gifle, le réveille. Son pied, crispé, se relève de la pédale de frein. Le regard fixé sur un ensemble arrogant de néons colorés il redresse se trajectoire. Enfin arrêté, à la lumière, sa main moite tourne les clefs, enlevant le *contact*. Le vent et la pluie occupent tout l'espace mais il ne fait plus sombre mais la lumière crue ne fait que révéler la pâleur de son visage. Brutalement, la faim revient, brûlante et obsédante. Il ny a plus que cela qui compte. La seule partie de son corps dont il a conscience désormais est sa bouche. Les muscles de sa mâchoire se contractent dans un rythme lent.; sa langue palpe toutes les parois.; elle sattarde un moment sur ses dents ces dents qui sont douloureuses de navoir tranché, déchiré et écrasé. Les vêtements collés par la pluie, inconscient, il marche vers le hall de la station service. La chaleur des gens rassemblés autour des machines à boisson lattire. Certains ont la gorge animée. Cette nuit, il se sent lâme dun *vampire*. « Sale temps » étouffé à travers les sourires.; proclamé comme le bonjour. Des gouttes de café sécrasent sur le carrelage blanc et boue. Par quoi commencer.? Le café le brûle mais ne le calme pas. Les quelques friandises proposées le dégoûtent et le frustrent. Il salive.; ny tient plus.; tout devient flou·; se passe très vite. Ses dents senfoncent dans la chair. Il se délecte et senivre. Il fait à peine attention à lemployée de la station, aux autres personnes présentes. Pain, salade et tomate ne le ralentissent pas. Il dévore son *sandwich* sans attendre sa monnaie.
En sortant il se dit que le jour ne va pas tarder


----------



## aricosec (31 Juillet 2003)

on en voudrait plus de la honte comme ça NEPHOU,


----------



## barbarella (31 Juillet 2003)

guytantakul, aricosec, Nephou, bravo.

Pour les autres dead line, ce soir 19 heures


----------



## barbarella (1 Août 2003)

Eh bien voilà, après avoir longuement hésité, je déclare gagnant de ce grand tournoi *Nephou*.

Bravo aussi à tous les particpants  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors Nephou, à toi


----------



## aricosec (1 Août 2003)

ah ! ça je le savais que le petit minou allait gagner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
clap ! clap ! bravo NEPHOU


----------



## Nephou (1 Août 2003)

merci beaucoup, je suis réellement touché  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




alors pour le titre : souvenir de nulle part

et les mots :
cutter  charrue  livre  boite  bilboquet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




encore bravo à tous et merci

relevé des copies vendredi midi prochain car je pars en vacances après 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



cest pas trop long ??? sinon, mercredi midi : au choix


----------



## barbarella (1 Août 2003)

* SOUVENIRS DE NULLE PART*

Armé dun cutter le chirurgien sacharnait sur le cur du vieil homme profondément endormi sur la table dopération. Il avait tout dabord pensé à le trépaner, afin datteindre le cerveau, pensant pouvoir en extirper quelques bribes de souvenirs. Puis se ravisant, il préféra explorer son cur, siège des toutes les émotions et sentiments.

Lhomme essuya dun revers de manche les gouttes de sueur qui coulaient de son front, il ne voulait pas rater son intervention. La fatigue se faisait sentir, il se tourna vers son assistant : " Dimitri , je vais faire une pause, met le au frais, je le terminerai plus tard. Je vais faire une partie de bilboquet et manger un morceau. "

Dans le long couloir, les patients attendaient leur tour, ils étaient tous là pour la même raison, tous à la recherche de souvenirs perdus, tous en quête de ce fabuleux passé qui aurait pu être différent si les choses sétaient passées autrement.

Dans la charrue qui lemmenait à la cafétéria, le chirurgien pensait, il pensait quil naurait pas cette chance de pouvoir retrouver tous ses souvenirs intacts, dépoussiérés, débarrassés de toutes ces rancoeurs et rancunes, il était le seul à pouvoir ainsi opérer, alors il profitait des souvenirs des autres, leur volant au passage quelques instants de bonheur, quelques mots offerts à dautres, quelques regards subrepticement échangés.

Il recueillait avec gourmandise tous ces souvenirs, les déposait délicatement dans une boîte que lui avait offerte sa femme en guise de cadeau de séparation et dans laquelle elle avait disposé la poussière dune fleur séchée, quelques grains de sables ramassés lors de leur dernier voyage et une photo encore humide des larmes versées, le jour où ils avaient décidé de reprendre chacun leur chemin.

Ce quil aimait pardessus tout, cétait le soir, à la lueur dune chandelle, ouvrir la boîte dont le contenu sétalait comme les pages dun livre. 
Il consultait chaque chapitre, chaque phrase, chaque mot, il sen repaissait, avec avidité, il goûtait chacun de ces souvenirs de nulle part.


----------



## aricosec (1 Août 2003)

*bon ! mes gaules sont prétes, je fait mon devoir avant de partir ! *








.

mais qu'allais je donc faire dans cette galére,des amis d'enfance m'avait invité
a cette soiré de bienfaisance,mis a part que j'étais fauché et que ma contribution
potentielle a une oeuvre étais problématique,il est certain que meme avec
un CUTTER,on n'aurait rien pu tirez de mon escarcelle,déja le vehicule qui 
m'avait amené au fin fond de ce village,trifouillis les gambettes, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,un nom
comme ça, ça ne s'invente pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et la CHARRUE qui faisait office d' autobus
,m'avait déja fait vider mes richesses sur le bord du chemin,pensez donc
un croissant au beurre et un café noir,c'est a peu prés tout ce que me
permettait mon salaire,depuis deux mois que je bossais dans cette BOITE.
malgré tout cettte balade me faisait plaisir,j'avais deux ou trois copains
qu'il me tardait de retrouver,les aléas de la vie....etc..vous savez..
aussi boire un coup avec ces gars la,me rajeunirait.
jean luc (toute allusion a quelqun de MACG serait pure coincidence et ne
releverait que de fiction)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 jean luc disais je, nous avait toujours épaté avec
 sa maitrise  du BILBOQUET,il avait été un maitre dans la capacité a faire
entrer une tige dans un trou de boule( non non !je ne le ferais pas) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






oui dans ce temps là nous avions tous un petit talent que l'on ne se construit
pas dans les LIVRES,rémi( j'ai dit non !)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




quand a lui se chargeait de
rabattre les filles,il parait d'ailleurs qu'il n'a pas perdu la main.
oui cette soirée nous promettait quelque souvenirs venus d'ailleurs.
.


----------



## Nephou (2 Août 2003)

bravo à nos deux premiers participants 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



petite remontée pour attirer les autres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




allez viendez, j'ai envie de lire


----------



## krystof (2 Août 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> allez viendez, j'ai envie de lire



Voilà :


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Voilà :








 sentimental, va


----------



## krystof (2 Août 2003)

Ça me rappelle une histoire :

Un chauffeur routier prend un auto-stoppeur dans son camion. Entre le chauffeur et le passager, un singe. A chaque claque du chauffeur derrière le crane du singe, celui-ci fait une petite turlute au routier. Le passager est très choqué et étonné. Le routier lui demande : "tu veux essayer ?" Le passager lui répond : "Ok, mais alors toute petite la gifle".


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Ça me rappelle une histoire :
> 
> Un chauffeur routier prend un auto-stoppeur dans son camion. Entre le chauffeur et le passager, un singe. A chaque claque du chauffeur derrière le crane du singe, celui-ci fait une petite turlute au routier. Le passager est très choqué et étonné. Le routier lui demande : "tu veux essayer ?" Le passager lui répond : "Ok, mais alors toute petite la gifle".











 mais j'étais pas au courant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Thebig et sa ptéro font des déménagements au noir avec le camion de la boite


----------



## krystof (2 Août 2003)

Le problème, c'est que le camion est aussi gros qu'une austin mini. Du genre, le service à vaisselle en premier, et le reste ensuite. Mais bon, si tu es sympa, tu as l'option boîte à gants.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Le problème, c'est que le camion est aussi gros qu'une austin mini. Du genre, le service à vaisselle en premier, et le reste ensuite. Mais bon, si tu es sympa, tu as l'option boîte à gants.








 et l'option toit ouvrant, ça sert à quoi


----------



## krystof (2 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> et l'option toit ouvrant, ça sert à quoi



C'est pour ceux qui ont la béquille trop longue.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour ceux qui ont la béquille trop longue.


faut reconnaître que l'instrument est parfois rigide et rétif


----------



## aricosec (2 Août 2003)

*"vous savez ou c'est "*







.




.


----------



## krystof (3 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> faut reconnaître que l'instrument est parfois rigide et rétif



Un vrai bâton de berger.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Un vrai bâton de berger.








 fais gaffe, j'ai l'impression qu'ils deviennent nerveux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 si tu ajoutes de la pub en douce...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















_ça paye bien?_


----------



## krystof (3 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> fais gaffe, j'ai l'impression qu'ils deviennent nerveux
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pour ça, j'ai droit à 3 bouteilles.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Pour ça, j'ai droit à 3 bouteilles.








 1: tu les planques, ça resservira un de ces soirs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 2: *tu n'en parles à personne* : je les trouve un peu soupçonneux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 3: ça fait pas lerche, quand même, t'aurais pas une bonne copine qui pourrait nous faire un peu de sangria  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ou de punch


----------



## krystof (3 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> 3: ça fait pas lerche, quand même, t'aurais pas une bonne copine qui pourrait nous faire un peu de sangria
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je connais personnellement Miss Sangria 2003.

Elle est dispo en ce moment. Ça t'intéresse


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Je connais personnellement Miss Sangria 2003.
> 
> Elle est dispo en ce moment. Ça t'intéresse








 plutot sympa ta copine de Paris  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 elle a l'air intelligent, en plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 mais elle a l'air d'avoir du caractère  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 mais t'as bien raison, c'est celles là qui font les bonnes maîtresses de maison


----------



## aricosec (3 Août 2003)

et voila ce que j'en fait moi des traitres,met un avatar VIEUX GRINCHEUX  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,et ton tour viendra







.




.


----------



## barbarella (3 Août 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> et voila ce que j'en fait moi des traitres,met un avatar VIEUX GRINCHEUX
> 
> 
> 
> ...














j'suis content: y'a pire que nous


----------



## guytantakul (4 Août 2003)

*Fabriquons ensemble un bilboquet (fiche pratique).* 

1) Avant toute chose, oubliez tout ce que vous avez pu lire dans les livres. Un vrai bilboquet se donne à son créateur, et non l'inverse...

2) Ne mettez pas la charrue avant les bufs. C'est tentant d'essayer de fignoler tout de suite, mais l'important est d'avoir un objet qui vous ressemble !

3) La boule doit être en bois avec un trou borgne (la facilité incite à utiliser une boule de rampe d'escalier). Attention, son poids doit vous sembler équivalent à un melon bien mûr.

4) Le piquet sera découpé dans un manche à balai (ou sculpté au cutter pour les plus audacieux). 

5) Une garcette de nylon (d'une longueur d'un avant-bras) liera les deux parties.

Une alternative pour les enfants consiste à utiliser une balle de golf et une boite de conserve (type sauce tomate) en guise de bâton, enfin de réceptacle pour la balle (beaucoup moins frustrant pour les moins de 7 ans). 
Il me semble avoir vu cela expliqué quelque part, mais je ne me souviens plus où...


----------



## guytantakul (4 Août 2003)

On peut aussi fabriquer un bilboquet de fortune à l'aide de la chaussure de Miss Sangria : avec un cutter (mince, j'aurais du faire mon texte là dessus) on sépare l'avant du chausson (qui fera office de boule) du talon (qui, lui, servira de manche). On les relie par la bride de cuir et youplà, ayé, j'ai fait mon biboquet (et même un 2e pour ma p'tite sur) avec les escarpins de maman !

Oui, oui, y'a qu'un fétichiste de la godasse pour avoir des idées pareilles, je sais, pas la peine de me le rappeler !


----------



## aricosec (4 Août 2003)

là je crois qur nous touchons le fond chére BARBARELLA,ils ont tous dejantés


----------



## krystof (4 Août 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> et voila ce que j'en fait moi des traitres,met un avatar VIEUX GRINCHEUX
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu ne perds rien pour attendre...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> je m'incline de bonne grâce.



il a la grâce qui grince, le Roberto


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Vous m'auriez vu me déplier pour *sortir de ma voiture*, hier soir !!
> Aïe !
> ....... Hou là !
> 
> ...



à mon humble avis, tu t'es trompé de photo, Roberto  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













ou alors...


----------



## aricosec (4 Août 2003)

*dans la serie "ma vengeance sera terrible,VOICI !"
.
liquidation*




 .




.
t'inquiéte pas ROBERTO
t'auras bientôt ton blot


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Qui parle se se venger ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...




NON, surtout pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ces vacances t'ont fait un bien fou


----------



## aricosec (5 Août 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> merci beaucoup, je suis réellement touché
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.
ya personne ?????????????????????


----------



## barbarella (6 Août 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> ya personne ?????????????????????



On en est où ouù là ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Août 2003)

ca devient désert ici bas. Moi je veux bien aller a la peche aux foreumeurs dans la MGZ mais si çà continue va falloir aller précher chez les Cocoassiens et autres carbonisés !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Bon en attendant je descend dans le sud de Clermont, desfois que LucG soit dans le coin


----------



## aricosec (6 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> ca devient désert ici bas. Moi je veux bien aller a la peche aux foreumeurs dans la MGZ mais si çà continue va falloir aller précher chez les Cocoassiens et autres carbonisés !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.
et oui,quand le petit peuple se met a rever du goncours,LUCG et compagnie,se louent des négres d'écriture,maniere de pas faire de boulettes,ont les voient les soit disant vacanciers,la rime en quenouille,le verbe en guenille,fait chaud qu'ils disent,*"ya pas plus de 40 ° a l'ombre,"*,hé oui !





.
de mon temps !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.


----------



## guytantakul (6 Août 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> ya personne ?????????????????????



Ben y'a moi, quand même (ma fiche bricolage de bilboquet)... Et barbarella et aricosec qui ont fait de vrais textes...

Ah, non, j'suis trop con ! C'est des résultats que tu parlais, évidemment ! Désolé


----------



## aricosec (7 Août 2003)

troublé par l'inquiétude de BARBARELLA au suget de LUCG,j'ai tenquété  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et finalement reçu une carte postal.
ou l'on voit le dilemne d'un grand penseur.
LUCG a la plage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









.


----------



## Nephou (7 Août 2003)

la dead line cest bien Vendredi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je suis bien là mais avec cette chaleur je me mets à bosser


----------



## aricosec (8 Août 2003)

et oui,nous regretterons VENDEZ,son lyrisme n'ayant pu l'empecher d'avouer son méfait,je viens d'entendre le car de poulets l'embarquer,


----------



## guytantakul (8 Août 2003)

Ben moi, j'ai appris un truc : il ne faut pas mettre sa montre sur son bras droit (ou gauche pour les gauchers) pour bilboquer sans risque (oui, oui, bilboquer, c'est un néologisme homophone que tout le monde peut comprendre - euh, en revanche "néologisme homophone", je suis pas sûr que tout le monde comprenne... mais c'est aussi parce que j'ai souvent tendance - à tort - à prendre les gens pour des cons).
Ouais, bon, écrase, le chat jaune ! On a vu que tu connaissais deux mots, pas la peine de te la péter pour si peu !


----------



## aricosec (8 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Waaarff !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lui sans doute,moi maintenant je commence a me renseigner sur le mot
PROSTATE, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 a tout hazard


----------



## Nephou (9 Août 2003)

à cette heure, je ne suis plus quune flaque deau salée heureusement, je vais partir en vacances.

Bon ben je délibère


----------



## Nephou (9 Août 2003)

Mon épiderme sest hérissé (je sais, normalement se sont les poils qui se hérissent) à la lecture du texte de Barbarella.

Je me suis bien marré avec le texte de aricosec et de guytantakul.

Je me suis fait un film avec la participation de Roberto ; Roberto pour qui je vote au moins pour ne pas avoir à laffronter lors du prochain thème 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







à très bientôt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et encore merci à tous et bravo


----------



## barbarella (9 Août 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Roberto pour qui je vote au moins pour ne pas avoir à laffronter lors du prochain thème
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellente idée, bravo Roberto


----------



## aricosec (9 Août 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> roberto pour qui je vote au moins pour ne pas avoir à l&amp;#8217;affronter lors du prochain thème


.
.
ouais,enfin normalement c'était un truc pour les amateurs,personne n'avait appelé les pros.....mouarff..........scrongneu.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















.


----------



## Luc G (10 Août 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> troublé par l'inquiétude de BARBARELLA au suget de LUCG,j'ai tenquété
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te tracasse pas, Arico, je rentre demain, et pas de la plage : je ne suis pas fou. Au moins, en Lozère, les nuits étaient fraîches. À bientôt


----------



## aricosec (12 Août 2003)

bravo ROBERTO,c'est bien d'avoir accordé un délai d'office,tu as bouclé le bec a BEBERT,le spécialiste des réclamations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
et puis avec ce temps de canicule,la chantilly aurais tourné, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.


----------



## barbarella (13 Août 2003)

C'est en cours, le chapitre premier est terminé, si j'ai le courage j'attaque ce soir le second, demain le troisième et ainsi de suite, jusqu'au 20 août.

Ce sera pour quand les résultats ?


----------



## barbarella (13 Août 2003)

Bon, alors, plus tôt que prévu, huuuum, huuuum,


*SUPPLÉMENT CHANTILLY*

Chapitre un : Arrêtes tes salades

Et merde, vlà quil ma encore pété une dent, glapissait, Lulu la Gangrène, en crachant bruyamment quelques flots de sang.
Son jules, proxénète indépendant, qui la soutenait depuis maintenant plusieurs années, la regardait dun air hébété, il nen revenait pas que cette morue puisse avoir un langage aussi salé. 
Il se saisit du sac de la Lulu, du pur croco, imitation skaï, et en tira dun air écoeuré un mouchoir dont elle se servait les jours de trop plein, quand les beurrées qu elle prenait lobligeaient à rendre plus vite que prévu les verres quon lui avait payés.
En tenant délicatement le mouchoir il en tapota la lèvre de la Lulu, qui en avait profité, pour séclater au moment du choc avec la dent. 
La Lulu sempara du bras de son Jules et le tordant de toutes ses forces déclara : Non mais, tes un gros dégueulasse, toi, un mouchoir tout propre qua presque jamais servi. 
- Mais ma Lulu, tu peux pas rester comme ça, faut te soigner
- Ouais et maintenant, ça va sinfectionner, jvais avoir lair fine, elles vont dire quoi les copines ?
- Tinquiètes ma Lulu pour moi tu seras toujours la plus belle
- Ouais, des boniments tout ça, file moi un coup à boire et arrêtes tes salades.

Chapitre II : Les good vibrations

Lhôtel où logeaient la Lulu et son Jules, cétait pas vraiment un cinq étoiles. Une chambre de 12 mètres carrés, savamment décorée par la Lulu, dun immense poster de Bruce Willis, de quelques photos de canards, prises lors dune promenade au lac du Bois de Boulogne, et de quelques babioles gagnées dans les loteries de la fête à Neuneu. La Lulu avait su créer une atmosphère quon ne pourrait qualifier de romantique, mais propre à elle même, disons, originale.
Cest dans cette chambre minable que la Lulu et son Jules avaient passé leur première nuit dengueulades. Lui, avait tout de suite senti, que cette femme avait du tempérament, et quensemble ils feraient de grandes choses.
Cest un soir, épuisée, par les cris, les claques et les coups de pompes, quelle se réfugia dans ses bras et quelle lui dit :
- Mon Jules, jai pour toi les good vibrations.

Chapitre III :Quand Jules soutient à bout de bras la carrière de la Lulu

Jules, ne sétait pas trompé, il avait tout de suite décelé, les talents de la Lulu, avec sa manière toute particulière de gouailler et de haranguer le chaland. Elle savait y faire, avec les hommes la Lulu, une fois entre ses griffes, ils nen réchappaient pas. Elle les faisait boire, jusquà ce quils vident portefeuilles, comptes en banque et Livrets A.
Un jour, il y en a eu un qui lui avait même offert, une montre Cartier, achetée à Singapour pour 10 euros et quelle avait réussi à revendre 15. Le sens du commerce, quelle avait la Lulu, et travailleuse avec ça, jamais une plainte, toujours prête, consciencieuse en un mot.
Jules, sétait décidé, après une engueulade particulièrement violente avec la Lulu, le soir où il lui avait cassé sa première dent, il prendrait en main la destinée de la Lulu, en ferait la reine du tapin, légérie des soiffards, la Miss monde de Pigalle. Il y croyait, il le ferait, il soutiendrait à bout de bras la carrière de la Lulu.

Chapitre IV : La Lulu est affolée

- P***** de b***** de m****, quest-ce quil est c** ce mac.

Jules en était à son deuxième kernel panic, incapable de pousser plus avant lexploration quil avait commencée de la personnalité de la Lulu. Elle tenta un reboot, sans succès. Découragée, elle estima, quil valait mieux, reprendre à zéro, formater, réinstaler, uploader, downloader, uploader, downloader, uploader, downloader, uploader, downloader, uploader, downloader, (encore ?) uploader, downloader, uploader, downloader, uploader, downloader, (bon, une dernière fois) uploader, downloader. Devant la passivité de son mac la Lulu décida, de sortir pour boire un dernier coup. Elle était affolée.

Chapitre V : désir rime avec excuses

Le lendemain, sortant dun sommeil lourd mais sans conséquence, Jules, se souvint quil avait inopinément quitté la scène sur laquelle la Lulu essayait de le retenir. Il se sentait penaud et mal à laise, il lui fallait faire quelque chose, elle avait envie dun parapluie depuis quelques temps, (un peu banal) un bijou, (trop cher), un restaurant (ah, oui, la bonne idée). Il linvita donc chez un de ses copains, restaurateur de son état.
Gourmande quelle était, elle choisit quelques asperges en entrée, un râble de lapin au jus de carotte, puis une farandole dabricots.
Le désir de Jules était immense, il se confondait en excuses.

Chapitre VI : *SUPPLÉMENT CHANTILLY*

Le repas touchait à sa fin, le garçon, se dirigeait vers eux, en sinclinant légèrement il demanda :
- Prendrez-vous autre chose ?
- La Lulu murmura _  oui, un supplément chantilly à la maison   _

 Chapitre VII : Ecran noir, rectangle blanc


----------



## aricosec (13 Août 2003)

ça c'est fortiche BARBARELLA,manque plus  *qu'arletty et jouvet et ont se retrouve HOTEL DU NORD* ,ça demarre fort


----------



## aricosec (13 Août 2003)

je m'étais pourtant dit, que je ne replongerai jamais.malgré une certaine connaissance
du milieu hyppique,quelques mésaventures cuisantes,m'avait appris qu'il n'y avait
rien a affurer(du latin gagner ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,a flamber sur les canassons,les courtines étant
par excellence une maniére agréable de perdre son fric sans plus.
et ce jour du prix de diane,il me fallut même payer un supplement pour entrer sur
le magnifique hyppodrome de chantilly.
la marquise de la tronche en biais,vielle douairiere a laquelle j'avais rendu service
(non pas celui la) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,un jour de pluie en l'abritant sous mon pébroque,m'avait
informé des VIBRATIONS qu'elle avait eut pour viking 2,un pur sang qui courrait
la troisieme,j'avais donc claqué mes trente euros sur son gail.
elle avait pour jokey de sa maison,james kelfric un ecossais pur jus,son talent
reconnu par la profession avait propulsé sa CARRIERE au firmament des cracks.
depuis ce temps il ne montait en général que des chevaux qui avait la meilleure
chance.
quelle ne fut pas mon agréble surprise de voir gagner mon cheval,du six contre un
c'était inespéré pour un fav,le lad et le comte était tellement heureux qu'il porterent
james A BOUTS DE BRAS,ils le descendirent aussi sec car les jockeys de tête
étaient appelés aux balances.
comme il était de coutume les jours de grands prix,on analysait la salive du
cheval,les commissaires recevant l'analyse du véto,pousserent un cri.
hhhhoooooo...hhaaaaa.....ben merde alors...ce canasson est chouté jusque aux yeux
nous allons etre obligé de porter plainte.
la comtesse, qui avait déja sifflé sa bouteille de champ de la victoire,eut un hokey
"de quoi..hic..qu'est que c'est que ces SALADES" ,s'écria elle hors d'elle,
les yeux hagards,auréolés de bleu dégoulinant (because la chaleur,c'est vrai en ce moment
ça craint,d'ailleurs hier j'ai failli tomber dans les po......)'"ecrase papy",ouvrant
son sac,elle sorti un flingue et se mit a ajuster le commissaire en chef,espece de vieux
 babouin,tu vas retirer ça tout de suite,tu prend tes DESIRS pour des réalités lui crachat 
elle au visage,chez les tronches en biais,ont se shootent certes,mais seulement
au dom pérignon,si tu ne veut pas te retrouver au chomdu,vu que nous les sang bleu
ont controle a 60 pour cent le galop,tu ferais mieux de reviser ton verdict.
le gringalet,qui ressemblait plus au pépé des dessins de dubout qu'a swarzy,lui
presenta ses yeux AFFOLES,genre puceau poursuivi par cheri bibi,voyant l'écume
se coller aux coins des lévres da la harpie,claqua le beignet du veterinaire et
comfirma l'arrivée.
1_ viking 2
2_un jour peut etre
3_ pourquoipa
je me précipitait a la caisse,pour toucher mon blé,j'évitais ainsi une bise gluante
et vinasseuse de la comtesse


----------



## barbarella (13 Août 2003)

On fait dans l'élégant arico ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>



barbarella après son p'tit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 déj.


----------



## barbarella (13 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Toujours élégant, notre ami Arico !_
> 
> 
> 
> ...














 zont pas vu la porte ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> zont pas vu la porte ?



MDR


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Nan : *Barbarella veut sortir du bar*, mais Global Cut la retient par la chaussure !
> _NB : regarde, Barbarella : y a une sortie dégagée là sur la gauche !_



c'est qui les 2 autres ?


----------



## aricosec (14 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> c'est qui les 2 autres ?


.
je t'ai bien reconnu a l'arriere plan avec tes lunettes façon F B I ,digne d'un moderateur de choc


----------



## barbarella (17 Août 2003)

Et hop


----------



## Nephou (18 Août 2003)

De retour de vacances ya pas dix minutes, et déjà sur MacGé : cest mon amie qui vas râler. En fait, non, cest pas son style et pis elle est partie « sous coller » avec ses copines carabines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Bon ben un macdo un dvd et je my mets.

Merci pour le délai roberto


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Août 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben un macdo un dvd et je my mets.




Tiens çà faisait longtemps pour moi aussi une participation dans ce thread ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 t'as vu Roberto, c'est pas si dur que çà à dire !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )alors je me lance et je vous envoie la purée, pardon la chantilly dans quelques instants comme Nephou.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Août 2003)

* Le serveur conteur*

En ces temps reculés (attention à la falaise fait gaffe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Me voici venu vous conter
Une histoire dont je ne sais
Comment je vais l''achever.

Je tiens ce récit *à bout de bras* 
Comme un serveur *affolé* un peu gras
Qui amène à ses clients bêtes
Un poulet cuit sans queue ni tête.

Un peu comme à l'accoutumée,
Les clients de ce bar ou ce café
Ont hate de se délecter
De quelques ver(re)s bien chaloupés.

Voici donc une méloppée
Qui vous sera servie bien frais ;
Qui j'en suis sur vous f'ra plaisir
Et sustentra tous vos *désirs*.

Pour tenter de vous émoustiller
Point de *salades* vous sont contées.
Car pour les *vibrations* du palais
Mes quelques mots y sont comptés.

Je ne sais si mon écrit fera *carrière*,
Le cas échéant il me reste mon derrière
Pour pouvoir m'essuyer proprement
Avec mes quelques bons sentiments,
Qui brillent pour une fois (vaut mieux rester prudent)
Par l'absence de ma star Bébert !

Point non plus besoin d'affabuler ici,
De morale vous n'en trouverez point,
Comme sur une deux boules vanille/coing
Où il n'y a point de chantilly.

_Fraise tagada tsoin tsoin ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Nephou (18 Août 2003)

euh, mes quelques instants seront peut-être un peu plus long : je suis devant le dvd là


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Août 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> euh, mes quelques instants seront peut-être un peu plus long : je suis devant le dvd là



visiblement endormi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ou alors le DVD et les bonus durent plus de 5 heures !!


----------



## Luc G (18 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Appremment, il a appuyé sur L.C.E.B.S.F.J.U.T.S. (lecture Continue En Boucle Sans fin Jusqu'à Usure Totale du Support)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non, il est devant le DVD, tout frais sorti de sa boîte et il attend qu'il se mette à tourner tout seul : avec les vacances, les mange-disque, les clics, les boutons, tout ça, ça s'oublie


----------



## Nephou (18 Août 2003)

bon alors voilà, je me sers une bonne rasade de miel pops sans lait (jsuis allergique à ce breuvage) et je jette un coup dil à ce fil de discussion

et là, laccident bête ; on aurait dit un titre dAmélie Nothomb : « rires et étranglement ». tain, cest gros un miel pops alors un plein bol











 comment ça jessaye de gagner du temps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon jessaye de faire ça pour le goûter. ça vous va ?


----------



## Nephou (19 Août 2003)

je viens juste de déjeûner alors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon, toutes mes excuses mais, comme certains le savent peut-être (ça traîne dans un sujet sur ceux-ce qui partent en vacances) je vais me marier dans quoi, un mois et deux jours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gosh : au boulot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je suis un peu en plein préparatifs et suis un peu tenu éloigné de mon chtit Mac. Pis en plus ya le repassage qui va pas se faire tout seul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






mais je trouve quand même du temps pour réaliser ma participation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



petite mise en bouche :

Dimanche 17 août, le soleil rit sous cape et fait grimper le mercure, planqué derrière les nuages. Ces derniers, malicieux, versent un peu de leur eau. Progressivement les citadins sont portés à ébullition. Je me terre sous un toit plus zingué que le comptoir du rade  au nom tellement commun que tout le monde l'oublie  qui orne le trottoir den face. En ce moment, à part suer, je suis en train de chercher un taille-crayon, le crayon nécessiteux entre les dents et un téléphone douloureusement coincé entre loreille gauche et lépaule collatérale. Quel con de marketeur a décidé que plus cétait petit mieux cétait ? Je balance un compte fil, reliquat dune autre vie, et met enfin la main sur le taille-crayon. Vainqueur, je le tiens à bout de bras.

to be continued


----------



## barbarella (19 Août 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> je viens juste de déjeûner alors
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'as raison, vaut mieux d'être sûr de ton... euh de toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tous mes voeux de bonheur


----------



## Nephou (19 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> tous mes voeux de bonheur


Merci beaucoup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour le reste : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






letexte est peut-être trop petit :
« comment vais-je faire pour encore les impressioner ? » 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon, c est pas tout cela mais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



au boulot


----------



## Nephou (20 Août 2003)

*supplément chantilly*


Dimanche 17 août, le soleil rit sous cape et fait grimper le mercure, planqué derrière les nuages. Ces derniers, malicieux, versent un peu de leur eau. Progressivement les citadins sont portés à ébullition. Je me terre sous un toit plus zingué que le comptoir du rade  au nom tellement commun que tout le monde l'oublie  qui orne le trottoir den face. En ce moment, à part suer, je suis en train de chercher un taille-crayon, le crayon nécessiteux entre les dents et un téléphone douloureusement coincé entre loreille gauche et lépaule collatérale. Quel con de marketeur a décidé que plus cétait petit mieux cétait ? Je balance un compte fil, reliquat dune autre vie, et met enfin la main sur le taille-crayon. Vainqueur, je le tiens *à bout de bras*. Je peut enfin affûter loutil de mes notes tout en écoutant pour la 7e fois le message déposé sur mon répondeur. Dégoûtée, je laisse tomber crayon, taille-crayon carnet et télép merde, pas le téléphone.
Je connais le message par cur.

Décidément, il fait trop chaud. Je fais glisser mes vêtements par terre et pose les pieds sur le grès jaunis du réceptacle de douche. Jaccroche ma montre à la vis qui servait à maintenir, sans doute, une armoire de salle de bain. Bien en vue. Jai un rendez-vous : mon premier job. Je décroche aussi le regard le plus noir que peuvent produire mes yeux verts au lycéen en train de me reluquer de la chambre de bonne en face. Le rideau, joublie toujours le rideau.
Comme sil ne faisait pas assez chaud ; le pauvre.

Mon éclat de rire se transforme en larmes quand le savon entre en contact avec mon il droit. Et cest en pestant contre le savon et mes seins  qui rendent le sol glissant quand je me douche  que sors de la zone de mon appartement  délimitée par une surface en carrelage noir  appelée « salle de bain » pour répondre aux *vibrations* impétueuses de mon téléphone. Il fonctionne donc toujours.
Le rendez-vous est avancé.

Culotte, brassière, tee-shirt et paire de jeans finissent de méponger tandis que je descends en trombe le tortueux escalier devant les voisins et leurs animaux *affolés*. Sans doute à causes des jeans, je ne suis pas sèche ; ce qui nest pas grave vu ce qui tombe dehors. Je regarde mon poignet et peste. Ma montre est en train de sécher au 6e sans ascenseur tant pis.

Je chope, toujours au vol, mon imper que je fais vieillir dans lentrée et je sors enfin. Il me faut les 564 mètres qui me séparent de la première bouche de métro pour mapercevoir quil ne pleut plus et que si je suis encore trempée ce n'est pas à cause de la douche mais de la chaleur quil fait sous un imper quand le soleil est au mieux de sa forme. Je me sens comme une *salade* attendant de passer à lessoreuse : encore fraîche mais plus pour longtemps. Le trajet en métro confirme cette impression.

Sortie du métro, jai le malheur de croiser du regard mon reflet dans une vitrine. Ma *carrière* de détective viens de prendre un coup dans laile ; quoique, Columbo quand on parle dimper douteux et daile cassée. Jai à peine le temps de me perdre dans mes pensées que jarrive au lieu de rendez-vous. Un café-restaurant tout ce quil y a de plus sombre. Finalement, mon apparence naura pas dimportance.

Personne au service. Un homme attend en surplombant un verre de cognac. Dans son regard croisé, je perçois le même *désir* que celui de l'homme campé sur le parapet dun pont : celui de sy flanquer. Cest mon client et le patron de ce troquet, il veut que jenquête sur un concurrent  ou plutôt sa carte  car un détail le mine depuis bientôt trois ans. Il propose pour les desserts un supplément Chantilly à 215  personne ne sait en quoi cela consiste, personne ne la demandé. Avec un sourire triste il me donne un billet de 500  et la carte du restaurant : « les Curie ».

Javais faim, jai tout dépensé. Après un bon repas et un aller-retour je connais enfin la réponse ; le nom du restaurant est un bon indice. Je suis quand même un peu déprimée : mon client na pas attendu le résultat de mon enquête et sest noyé dans son verre.
En sortant je me dis que le jour ne va pas tarder 


_toutes mes excuses pour les éventuelles fautes_


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2003)

sympa, j'aime l'ambiance


----------



## Nephou (20 Août 2003)

merci tous les deux
 vieux râleur : pour la prochaine je me lance dans la versification 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon cest pas tout ça mais je vais goûter


----------



## Finn_Atlas (20 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup.



MOI AUSSI !


----------



## aricosec (20 Août 2003)

la fin de l'année sera belle,c'est de mieux en mieux,ce th......tre.........,merde, roberto m'a refilé son handicap, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ,cette page ira loin


----------



## Luc G (20 Août 2003)

Je remercie Roberto d'avoir assez étiré les délais pour me laisser le temps de surmonter le cap du syndrome post-vacances et revenir clopin-clopant déblatérer ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Supplément Chantilly

Quelle journée, pour sûr, à sen pâmer
Murmurait la marquise pas calmée,
Tenue à bout de bras par son valet
Tandis qualanguie elle défaillait.

Pour sûr, Gontran, votre carrière est assurée
Minaudait la marquise énamourée
Loeil vaseux, les sens encore affolés
Du désir dêtre à nouveau carambolée.

Gontran, vous voulez bien recommencer ?
Lui susurrait câline, la marquise
Voulant à nouveau dégeler la banquise
Dont les vibrations tendaient à sapaiser.

Je me sens comme une salade défraîchie
Se disait in petto, le Gontran tout flapi
La marquise va me mettre au tapis
A me réclamer un supplément chantilly

PS. Juste pour mon plaisir personnel, ça n'a rien à voir avec ce fil : un coup de chapeau à Yves Rouquette, écrivain occitan trop peu connu dont les premières pages de "lo travalh de las mas" (le travail des mains) me font toujours esclaffer et qui m'a ancré dans la tête depuis 25 ou 30 ans sa marquise (bien qu'elle n'apparaisse que dans les toutes premières pages) au point qu'elle a été ma muse ici.





 et mal traduit de mémoire (je suis pas doué en occitan), la première phrase de son bouquin :

"La marquise sortit à cinq heures et allat se faire sauter (1) à Boutonnet par un étudiant nommé Piboule".

(1) en VO : camfrar, si je ne me trompe pas
(2) : un quartier de Montpellier qui était tout un monde à la Tati ou à la Bobby Lapointe.


----------



## Luc G (20 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tu m' prends par les sentiments !
> Tu sais que je suis sensible aux marquises qui s'abandonnent, comtesses qui dérapent et autres baronnes victimes de leurs tempéraments...



Je n'y avais pas pensé ! Ce n'est qu'involontairement que j'ai caressé le jury dans le sens du poil.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu noteras quand même que je suis respectueux des hiérarchies sociales : chez moi, c'est l'aristo qui prend l'initiative, pas le prolo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enfin, si Paul Valéry nous voyait


----------



## Finn_Atlas (20 Août 2003)

bon et c'est pour quand le verdict ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'aimerais bien savoir tout de suite que j'ai perdu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Sinon bravo LucG (ce n'est pas pour influencer le jury 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) j'ai moi même rendu un petit truc, qui je crois est passé inaperçu


----------



## Finn_Atlas (20 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Te dévalorise pas !*
> Je rends les résultats cet après-midi !



oui mais j'ai oeuvré une fois ainsi et çà a marché si je me souviens bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 (une histoire de festival 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )


----------



## aricosec (20 Août 2003)

moi aussi je peux fayoter avec ROBERTO
. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



en vla du sang bleu en vla
.
toujours dans l'élégance,notre gourou aime ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









.
_une marquise ménauposée,disait un jour a la comtesse
si vous voulez etre baisée,il faut vous nettoyer les fesses
le baron qui a de la trique,les a quelquefois raplaplas
et si le duc a des coliques,contentez vous d'un cervelas_

.


----------



## barbarella (21 Août 2003)

17 heures 35 la soirée va commencer


----------



## barbarella (21 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'hésite tellement que j'ai trop mal à la tête pour prendre une décision à la va-vite...
> *RÉSULTATS DEMAIN MATIN À L'AUBE !!*














 quoiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii???????? Yen a qui vont râler


----------



## Nephou (21 Août 2003)

barbarella, il souhaite peut-être que nous postillons (hi hi) aussi quelques mots sur la comtesse (et que fait le comte pendant ce temps)


----------



## barbarella (21 Août 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> barbarella, il souhaite peut-être que nous postillons (hi hi) aussi quelques mots sur la comtesse (et que fait le comte pendant ce temps)



Ah, tu crois ? Bon, alors vas-y commence. 

Je m'en vais enquêter sur les activités du comte, puis faire un compte rendu, si cela est possible, pas facile à attraper le comte, toujours à aller, à venir...


----------



## barbarella (21 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Néphou, tu es vainqueur !*



Quelle douche froide  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bravo Nephou, oui oui, sincèrement


----------



## krystof (21 Août 2003)

Oui, c'est ça, bravo Nephou


----------



## aricosec (21 Août 2003)

ainsi nous pouvons applaudir la probité d'un juge,qui n'a pas ecouté les sirénes des flatteurs.
.
une comtesse,c'est une comtesse,mais un concurrent de qualité c'est NEPHOU 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
bravo NEPHOU


----------



## Luc G (21 Août 2003)

Bravo, Nephou.

PS. roberto, c'est pas parce que ce fil s'appelle "et avec la tête" qu'il faut te prendre la tête pour choisir le gagnant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ne prends pas les habitudes de barbarella qui a besoin d'au moins une journée pour peser le pour et le contre (sa balance doit être rouillée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Tu peux choisir sur le fond, sur la forme, sur le premier mot ou le dernier, sur le plaisir ou sur le français, à pile ou face. Le seul truc qu'il faut pas faire, c'est le faire à la roulette russe.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 De toutes façons, les perdants, si l'on peut dire, vont râler pour s'entretenir la voix. Il est même possible que viennent râler ceux qui n'ont pas joué (genre Bebert  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et même le gagnant : qu'il a pas le temps de s'occuper de la suite, qu'il préfèrerait pondre un texte que devoir les battre en omelette pour trouver le plus dodu, ou même qu'il ne se soit pas aperçu qu'il a gagné.

Bon, sinon, j'espère que j'aurais le temps de pondre quelque chose pour le sujet de Nephou (va-t-il nous faire la révolution histoire de liquider les comtesses en goguette ?) ; je dois repartir en vacances quelques jours  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est pas une vie.

PS. Et dire que pour le boulot, j'ai passé l'après-midi au milieu de quelques centaines de milliers de bouteilles de Banyuls sans m'en taper un


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est ça, bravo Nephou



mouais .. pareil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Non bravo Nephou j'avais voté pour toi !


----------



## Nephou (21 Août 2003)

moi ????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merci beaucoup et bravo à tous ces textes qui me tirent agréablement du quotidien.

Euh, vous me laissez jusquà quand pour le titre et les mots ?
maintenant?
bon alors :
*quand le vers sy fie*
avec :
minuit, fil, pêche, théorbe (pour le romantisme) et grain à moudre






à vos têtes et claviers ou plumes

bon jy retourne : vous verriez le bordel chez moi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Août 2003)

Et le délai ?


----------



## krystof (21 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Et le délai ?



Trop tard. Le bordel a eu raison de lui


----------



## aricosec (21 Août 2003)

avec google,j'ai tapé "bordel nephou"et ça m'a sorti ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.
plus une autre que je n'ose afficher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
quelle est la vraie ???????????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.


----------



## Nephou (21 Août 2003)

et bien non, jai vaincu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour le délai, vendredi 29 août à midi pour les dépots ; résultat vers 17 H 30 (ça laissera une marge pour les retardataires en fonction de ma magnanimité).

à bientôt, il en reste dans la cuisine


----------



## Nephou (22 Août 2003)

oulà, si on perd le file, on va perdre la tête
et hop


----------



## aricosec (22 Août 2003)

gribouille ne passera pas !


----------



## barbarella (24 Août 2003)

Quand, Le versifie. 

Je men vais aujourdhui, parler de Monsieur Le,
Antoine de son prénom, en fait, Antoine Le.

Antoine, aime avant tout la pêche et le cognac.
Il a toujours sur lui, dans un énorme sac
La bouteille chérie, et puis quelques appâts.
Il aime aussi beaucoup, être seul, sans personne.

Cest pour ça quà minuit, il termine son repas,
Il sort dans la nuit noire, lorsque lorage tonne,
Là, ses pas le dirigent vers le torrent fébrile,
Il sassied, il regarde, et sort enfin son fil.

Puis saisi le cognac en prend une rasade,
Deux, puis encore une autre, et il est enfin prêt.
De son sac, il sort, quelques vieux grains à moudre
Un moulin usagé, et de lappât en poudre.

Le cognac vieux traître, lui prend soudain la tête,
Il sort son vieux théorbe, en caresse les cordes
Il chante, il fredonne, il invente des vers
Et cest toujours très beau quand Sieur Le versifie.


----------



## aricosec (25 Août 2003)

*minuit,fil,peche,theorbe,grain a moudre,*
.
un soir j'allais conter fleurette
a la  belle au coeur d'artichaud
pour a deux dos faire la bête
et lui presenter mes grelots
mais on ne baise pas comtesse
quand on est un pauvre croquant
et pour lui caresser les fesses
il lui faut quelqu'un de bandant
"mais quel est donc ce paltoquet
avec son sexe de minet
meme en mettant le grand braquet 
il ne vaut meme pas un pet"
avec la belle faut y aller
venir sans cesse sur le métier
il faut baiser,baiser,baiser
avoir la PÊCHE et prendre son pied;
c'est souvent qu'elle passe un coup d'FIL
a son petit ami mimile
car avec lui a face ou pile
ce n'est jamais un jeu débile
il a souvent du GRAIN A MOUDRE
car entre eux c'est le coup d'foudre
et meme sur la machine a coudre
il lui machouille la palourde (ça c'est pour les bretons,et ceux qui aiment ça) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



pourtant il lui faut du courage
pour enfin apaiser la rage
de cette nimphe au cul volage
qui a pourtant un certain age
c'est seulement passé MINUIT
quand il n'y a plus aucun bruit
et que les corps sont endormis
que brillent leurs yeux éblouis
qu'il lui jouera enfin du luth
et meme aussi quelques contre ut
sur un THEORBE imaginaire
qui les emménent vers cythéres
.


----------



## barbarella (25 Août 2003)

Euh, Roberto, quand tu en auras marre de nous faire de la concurrence déloyale, tu nous feras signe


----------



## Nephou (25 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Euh, Roberto, quand tu en auras marre de nous faire de la concurrence déloyale, tu nous feras signe


barbarella 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 jai de la peine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il ne faut pas vendre la peau du buf avant de lavoir équarrit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pis jai remis la main sur mon dé à quatre faces alors


----------



## Nephou (25 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendée* a dit:
			
		

> ni papiers dans un haut-de-forme !


peut pas, le chapeau il est déjà plein de lapins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*pas pu men empêcher, désolé


----------



## Nephou (26 Août 2003)

petite remontée de derrière les fagots


----------



## guytantakul (26 Août 2003)

Eh, je suis allé voir "Sinbad, le marin" (le dessin animé de Dreamworks qui pète dans tous les sens) avec ma fille pour clore le dernier week-end des vacances.
Eh ben Sinbad, c'est Roberto !
Au début, j'étais pas trop sûr, mais après 1h30, plus de doute...
Et sa copine a un faux-air de Pepita...
Et son copain, tu le coiffes en brosse, tu lui mets des lunettes... Enfin, je vous fais pas un dessin !    

En plus le copain est amoureux de la copine et elle, non... (Quel plagiat éhonté ! Bouh Dreamworks !)


----------



## Nephou (26 Août 2003)

Bon retour de vacances guytantakul, jattends avec impatience ta contribution pour pouvoir me servir de mon D4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




à bientôt


----------



## Nephou (27 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Excusez-moi, je me suis un peu _laissé aller au *hors-sujet*_, hier !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Ça ma évité de faire de la remonté de sujet


----------



## aricosec (28 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Excusez-moi, je me suis un peu _laissé aller au *hors-sujet*_, hier !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.
hé oui,quand tu as KRYSTOF et VIEUX RALEUR comme barman,tu ne peus pas savoir ce que tu bois,leurs koketels sont bizarres,ils sont fait les yeux fermés,de toute façon meme ouverts,ils sont souvents glauques 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.
le rhum pastis ça attaque  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.


----------



## barbarella (29 Août 2003)

On remonte, avant qu'il ne soit trop tard


----------



## Nephou (29 Août 2003)

Merci, jallais men préoccuper


----------



## Nephou (30 Août 2003)

Jai nien envie de donner les résultats maintenant, sans longue introduction no réflexion juste au feeling mais sans mon D4 : il ny a pas assez de participants 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bon, jattends un peu mais je veux finir tôt aujourdhui.


----------



## Nephou (30 Août 2003)

Tenez, comme je suis major : pour mettre tout le monde de bonne humeur (moi jsuis un peu morose).






note à Finn : je trouve cette image plus belle que choquante mais si elle pose problème (et de toutes façons, rien que pour une question de droits elle pose problème  comme pour et avec google ) tu peux léditer sans que je men offusque  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 


sans oublier barbarella :






en attendant mieux


----------



## barbarella (30 Août 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Tenez, comme je suis major : pour mettre tout le monde de bonne humeur (moi jsuis un peu morose).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



L'image est en effet très belle, mais en ce qui me concerne il m'en faut plus pour me mettre de bonne humeur


----------



## Nephou (30 Août 2003)

Javais oublié de mettre limage


----------



## barbarella (30 Août 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Javais oublié de mettre limage



Tiens, tout à coup je me sens d'humeur joyeuse et badine


----------



## Nephou (30 Août 2003)

Quelques verres de trop ont plombé mon esprit.
Il me manque soudain le sentiment denvie.
Je ne désire rien, ne souhaite rien faire.
Mon esprit sans issue se tourne vers lenfer.

Je sais bien quil fait chaud mais le ciel est de plomb ;
métal terne, silencieux : amertume en fusion.
Mes amis, sil vous plaît ne me demandez pas
quelles pensées obscures accompagnent mes pas.

Je ressens leur violence qui veut s'exprimer.
Je perçois des lézardes  mes deux poings sont fermés 
et les frappe sans fin : je vois le sang couler.
Je vois le temps passer comme un vieux sablier.

mais

Jai au fond de mes poches
quelque laurier tressé
un sourire pas trop moche
afin de récompenser


----------



## barbarella (30 Août 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Jai au fond de mes poches
> quelque laurier tressé
> un sourire pas trop moche
> afin de récompenser



Et ça t'amuses


----------



## Nephou (30 Août 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Quelques verres de trop ont plombé mon esprit.
> Il me manque soudain le sentiment denvie.
> Je ne désire rien, ne souhaite rien faire.
> Mon esprit sans issue se tourne vers lenfer.
> ...



barbarella


----------



## barbarella (30 Août 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Jai au fond de mes poches
> quelque laurier tressé
> un sourire pas trop moche
> afin de récompenser
> ...








tiens, enfin une bonne nouvelle, merci Nephou, c'est vrai que le hasard fait parfois bien les choses.

Merci Roberto de tes sincères félicitations.

Je réfléchis, quelques minutes, et vous annonce le nouveau thème.


----------



## barbarella (30 Août 2003)

Les mots :

- alarme

- glace au citron vert

- flagorneur

- abribus

- ammoniac.

Rendu : mercredi 3 septembre, 18 heures, dernier délai.

Voilà, voilà


----------



## aricosec (30 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Les mots :
> 
> - alarme
> 
> ...


.
ta victoire  injustifiée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 t'a fait oublier de nous donner un* théme,*que tes lauriers t'écorche le front,que ta miserable personne soit ecrasé de honte,que tu perde au loto,que ton entrecote soit trop cuite,tes frites pas assez,et que ton vin soit du vinaigre


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> ta victoire  injustifiée
> 
> 
> ...











 habillée pour l'hiver


----------



## barbarella (30 Août 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> ta victoire  injustifiée
> 
> 
> ...



Arico, lève les yeux, le thème il y est, alors on dit quoi ? Hein, on dit quoi ?


----------



## aricosec (31 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Arico, lève les yeux, le thème il y est, alors on dit quoi ? Hein, on dit quoi ?


.
ah ! ben ! oui,bon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,tu sais moi sans mes lunettes


----------



## barbarella (31 Août 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> ah ! ben ! oui,bon
> 
> 
> ...



Je vais être magnanime, ça ira pour cette fois.


MAIS que CA ne se REPRODUISE PAS !!!


----------



## barbarella (1 Septembre 2003)

Eeeeeeeeeeeeet hoooooooooooooop


----------



## aricosec (2 Septembre 2003)

une peche d'enfer,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:*alarme,glace citron vert,flagorneur,abribus,ammoniac*
.

c'est souvent un matin,un matin de printemps
que l'on chante un refrain,on croit avoir le temps
le temps de dire je t'aime,et d'etre cageollant
a la fille qu'on aime,et d'être son amant

ne pas regarder l'heure,n'avoir aucune crainte
et presque FLAGORNEUR,se vanter de prouesses
s'apercevoir enfin,quand une cloche tinte
que L'ALARME a sonné,qu'il faut serrer  les fesses
.
car quand la porte s'ouvre, le mari est rentré
sa journée est fini,il vend des ABRIBUS
il jette ses vetements sur le grand canapé
et appelle "chéri,vient ici ma p'tite puce"
.
comme tout bon mari,il veut la cajoler
ce soir il a la pêche,il a trés bien vendu
il veut arroser ça,en fait il veut baiser
avant d's'aperpercevoir,qu'en fait il es cocu
.
ça lui fait comme un choc,il etouffe son cri
comment cette salope,comment cette chipie
comment a t'elle osé,pourquoi l'a t'elle trompé
il va lui faire payer,il va la torturer
.
et lui fera tremper la tête dans L'AMMONIAC
il sera enfin libre,sans aucunes illusions
quand passera le glacier,il ouvrira un bac
se fera concocté ,une GLACE AU CITRON VERT
.
en mangeant cette gat'rie,il oubliera je pense
que son vers dernier, en fait ne rime pas
mais si jamais sa glace lui semble un peu rance
c'est a barbarella ,qu'en sommes il en voudra.
.
_" fin"_ 
.


----------



## aricosec (2 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Je passe mon tour*, j'ai trop de truc à faire pour écrire quelque chose qui me plaise (faut du temps, et j'en manque !)


.
tu fait ce que tu veus,mais a l'origine c'est juste fait pour deconner,pas pour faire de la litterature,sinon personne n'ecrirait rien ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.


----------



## barbarella (4 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Les mots :
> 
> - alarme
> 
> ...



Qui veut un délai ?


----------



## gribouille (4 Septembre 2003)

tiens ce sujet maison de retraite aurais pas du passer la canicule


----------



## Luc G (4 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Qui veut un délai ?



Bebert, on t'appelle !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










PS. tout juste rentré, j'ai encore les doigts un peu gourds, je reproserai dès que je pourrai mais ne sais point quand au juste.


----------



## barbarella (4 Septembre 2003)

Arico, j'ai la joie et la fierté de t'annoncer que tu es le grand gagnant de cette compétition.

A toi, et bonne chance


----------



## aricosec (4 Septembre 2003)

quand le bateau coule,ce n'est pas la peine de repeindre le pont. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
vieille citation  de mon tonton,vieux matelot devant l'éternel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.
vu le nombre de participant je renonce .
ont s'est bien amusé quand même


----------



## barbarella (4 Septembre 2003)

Attendons que la tempête se calme, on verra bien ce qu'il va se passer


----------



## Luc G (5 Septembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> ont s'est bien amusé quand même



Sûr


----------



## barbarella (7 Septembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> on s'est bien amusé quand même



Rien n'empêche de continuer


----------



## aricosec (7 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Rien n'empêche de continuer


.
ma connexion est réparé chez TOUBA,on peut essayer de voir si il y aura plus de client chez lui.
.
qui qui est partant ??????????


----------



## barbarella (7 Septembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> ma connexion est réparé chez TOUBA,on peut essayer de voir si il y aura plus de client chez lui.
> .
> qui qui est partant ??????????



Ce serait avec plaisir, mais j'ai un problème d'affichage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et puis, on n'est pas si mal ici


----------



## aricosec (7 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Ce serait avec plaisir, mais j'ai un problème d'affichage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.
c'est sur,de toute façon c'est vous qui voyer,c'est le nombre de clients pour cette page qui fait défaut


----------



## barbarella (8 Septembre 2003)

Arico, un thème, 
Arico, un thème, 
Arico, un thème, 
Arico, un thème, 
Arico, un thème,


----------



## Luc G (8 Septembre 2003)

Il y a des chances que je puisse repartir d'un bon pied, sinon de 10 ou 12. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La situation d'après congés se stabilise


----------



## barbarella (8 Septembre 2003)

Dis donc Roberto, toi, arico, Luc G, moi, on est déjà quatre. 

Allez arico au boulot


----------



## Nephou (8 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc Roberto, toi, arico, Luc G, moi, on est déjà quatre.


Et vous espériez vous débarasser de moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 jai encore la frustration du dernier sujet. Les doigts me démangent


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc Roberto, toi, arico, Luc G, moi, on est déjà quatre.



+


----------



## barbarella (8 Septembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> +



Cinq


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Cinq



Non 



			
				Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Et vous espériez vous débarasser de moi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



6


----------



## barbarella (8 Septembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> 6



Désolée, j'avais pas vu allez on va jusqu'à douze, pour faire plaisir à arico


----------



## aricosec (8 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Désolée, j'avais pas vu allez on va jusqu'à douze, pour faire plaisir à arico


.
il n'y a rien de tel que les faux départ pour enerver le monde,c'est vrai,tu vois une chaise a gauche en rentrant,tu t'en fout,dés qu'elle disparait tu t'inquiete,c'est naturel,la chaise revient donc et va essayer de trouver un théme chiadé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









.
chiotte ! ,j'ai des pensées si profondent que ça m'en donne le vertigo   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.
a tout de suite  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'arrive  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



vous impatientez pas


----------



## barbarella (8 Septembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> 
> vous impatientez pas



On s'impatiente pas, mais c'est long


----------



## aricosec (8 Septembre 2003)

circonstances atténuantes pour le meurtre d'un posteur macg (celui que vous voulez) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



pour de faut bien sur,les jeunes sont priés de ne pas prendre ça au pied de la lettre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.présentez donc vos raisons a votre avocat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.
les mots a inclure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
*rasoir,escarpolette,vitamine,explosion,marginal*
.


----------



## Nephou (9 Septembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> circonstances atténuantes pour le meurtre d'un posteur macg (celui que vous voulez)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii dziii dziii dziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii (bruit de cout de plume que lon affûte) 

« Cest partit »



[edit=j'avais mis mon texte dans la citation]bouh[/edit]


----------



## krystof (9 Septembre 2003)

Qu'est-ce que t'es rasoir, espèce de marginal !
Chacun de tes posts fait l'effet d'une explosion digne des plus grands films catastrophe. Moi-même, pourtant élevé à  la vitamine, je n'ai pu résister à tes mots. J'ai pourtant réfléchi, me balançant longuement sur mon escarpolette, mais, faut pas m'en vouloir. Si j'ai décidé de t'éliminer, c'est que ce jour-là, y avait plus d'papier.


----------



## barbarella (9 Septembre 2003)

Maître, écoutez-moi, je vais vous expliquer, bon cest vrai, jai commis un meurtre, mais il faut quand même me comprendre.
Jétais chez moi, je postais sur MacG, quand quelquun a sonné à ma porte. Un type à lallure louche se tenait sur le palier, il avait une drôle tête, une tête de lapin, un lapin blanc, oui, je me souviens très bien, un lapin blanc. Il ma dit quil sappelait Finn, Finn_Atlas je crois.
Il tendait sa main ouverte vers moi, japerçu deux pilules, une rouge et une bleue. Il me dit den prendre une et de lavaler. Jai cru que cétait des vitamines, alors je nai pas hésité, jai pris la pilule rouge.
À peine lavais-je avalée que je me suis sentie aspirée dans un énorme vortex, ça nen finissait pas, tout volait autour de moi, jai cru que ma dernière heure avait sonné. 
Quand ça sest arrêté, je me suis retrouvée dans une immense salle, des gens sinterpellaient par ci, par là. Ils avaient de drôles de noms, Thebig, aricosec, anntraxh. Il y en avait un qui courait après un certain Sonnyboy, le menaçant dun rasoir, cétait apocalyptique.
Tout à coup il y eu une explosion, tout sest mis à clignoter, les flammes commençaient à dévorer les ordinateurs sur lesquels tapotaient des mains fébriles et impatientes. Un certain Roberto se leva brusquement, il hurlait, il sarrachait les cheveux, il considérait limage dune certaine Monica entrain de fondre en même temps que lécran qui les avait toujours séparés. Il devenait fou, il menaçait tout le monde, alors jai sauté sur une escarpolette qui se trouvait juste à ma portée, ai pris mon élan, et me suis balancée en le visant. Le coup a été mortel, il ne bougeait plus, je lavais tué. Mais pouvais-je le laisser sen prendre à tous ces innocents ?
Je vous assure Maître, je ne recommencerai pas, cet acte, mon acte, est marginal.
Cest pour cette raison que vous implore de demander la clémence du jury.


----------



## Luc G (9 Septembre 2003)

barbarella, tu devrais arrêter de prendre toutes les pilules qu'on te propose


----------



## barbarella (9 Septembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> barbarella, tu devrais arrêter de prendre toutes les pilules qu'on te propose








 Combien de fois mon père me l'a répété, pourtant


----------



## aricosec (9 Septembre 2003)

je crois que BARBARELLA a trop pris au serieux le suget,j'ai dit buter des gars de MACG,mais pas ceux qui postent ici, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* pas ceux la MISS*







. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






au fait rendu des copies pour jeudi midi


----------



## barbarella (9 Septembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> je crois que BARBARELLA a trop pris au serieux le suget,j'ai dit buter des gars de MACG,mais pas ceux qui postent ici,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu sais ceci n'est qu'une fiction arico, c'est pas notre Roberto à nous, c'est un faux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




N'empêche que j'aimerais bien voir la tête de la Monica fondue


----------



## Nephou (9 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais ceci n'est qu'une fiction arico, c'est pas notre Roberto à nous, c'est un faux
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Au fait, c'est quoi le délai ? Je demande ça mais javance vite


----------



## barbarella (9 Septembre 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, c'est quoi le délai ? Je demande ça mais javance vite





			
				aricosec a dit:
			
		

> au fait rendu des copies pour jeudi midi



Suffit de demander


----------



## Nephou (9 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Suffit de demander








 toutes mes confuses.
_tu ne te débranches jamais ?_


----------



## Luc G (9 Septembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> je crois que BARBARELLA a trop pris au serieux le suget,j'ai dit buter des gars de MACG,mais pas ceux qui postent ici,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah bon !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Moi qui étais prêt à éliminer tous les posteurs de MacGé sans exception  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (même ceux qui ne sortent pas du maquis des forums techniques 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Bon, on essaiera de faire dans la douceur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Peut-on au moins éliminer le Arico ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










OK, je sors


----------



## Nephou (9 Septembre 2003)

non, mais on peut courir sur lui


----------



## Nephou (9 Septembre 2003)

Nerveux, vraiment nerveux ce type. Voilà ce que se dit le petit être pâle  mais très bien habillé  en regardant le prisonnier à travers le verre blindé de la pièce mise à disposition pour les entretients entre détenus et avocats. Les feuilles de papier, tournées, claquent dans l'air froid et sec du minuscule matin ; il est trois heures et demi et la machine à café est vidée comme l'âme des hommes au sommeil perdu qui hantent les cellules, quelque part dans ce bâtiment.

Le petit homme réalise la présence du planton que quand celui-ci fait crier la lourde porte métallique. Il sursaute. Les feuilles de papier, tombées, claquent dans l'air froid et sec du minuscule matin. Le détenu souri. Son nom revient au petit homme : « Bonjour monsieur L...
 pas de nom, juste des pseudo !
 bien bien, alors comment dois-je vous appeler ?
 Nephou..
 ?
 Nephou ! »

Les feuilles de papier, froissées, claquent dans l'air froid et sec du minuscule matin. Le petit homme se tasse tandis qu'un éclair orangé  l'abus de vitamines sans doute  passe dans le regard de l'homme étrange. Lindex de sa main droite semble caresser un objet imaginaire, ou feuilleter quelque chose. Le petit homme décide de passer : « Passons aux choses sérieuses : vous êtes ici pour (le petit homme cherche dans ses papiers, tournés tombés et froissés)
 m'être fait un loup.
 Tiens, on m'avait parlé d'homicide, pas de braconnage sur espèce protégée.
 le loup s'était fait homme
 alors on peut sans doute recalifier le délit grâce à l'état antérieur de la victime. Le tout est bien sûr d'atténuer »

Le filet de voix se tarit, l'homme étrange se meut comme assis sur une escarpolette : d'arrière en avant et inversement. Pour se donner une contenance, le petit homme classe son dossier. Les feuilles de papier, glissées, claquent dans l'air froid et sec du minuscule matin. Si ça continue, il va faire jour. «~Si vous voulez que je vous aide il va falloir... m'aider...~» Les mots lui manquent ;  quand au souffle, n'en parlons pas. L'homme étrange se redresse et le fixe. Il va parler.
« Amok
 Pardon ?
 C'est ce qui a tout déclenché. C'est le nom de l'homme que j'ai tué ça s'est passé dans un bar. Je me souviens parfaitement de ses murs gris et oranges, de ses habitués _ganz blaue_(*être gris, auf deutsch), et de ses serveurs encore verts. C'était l'un d'entre eux. Il était samoyède, nyam-nyam, malgache ou fuégien c'est égal. Il est mort et je suis fou.
 C'est une bonne nouvelle... je veux dire... pour votre défense.
 Le fou, tût, n'est pas seul~; lui qu'on croit.
 Pardon ? »
Trop tard, l'homme étrange est de nouveau dans ses pensées et il revoit tout.

 Le petit groupe  se trouvant bien à moquer  autour de lui, le chef de meute, riant à grands coups de « le Doc est vil » et autres « passera-t-il l'envieux râleur ? ». Pitoyable. Tout a basculé ensuite. La folie est venue, accompagnée d'une prière : _amok, amok !_ susurrée sous un regard marginal. Les repère fondent ; la colère gronde et explose. « Amok ! » l'exquis mot chasse le faux hocquet d'indignation que certains poussaient. L'explosion souffle tout sur son passage, chaises, tables, verres et cendriers  pleins ou vides  pour les projeter sur le centre d'attraction. L'Amok quête un dernier regard d'approbation avant de sombrer dans le tabac froid, le bois, le verre et la bière. et pis taffe tirée en hommage rideau.

Le petit homme quitte l'homme étrange Des feuilles de papier, jetées, claquent dans l'air froid et sec du minuscule matin. Ça y est, il fait jour.

 <blockquote><font class="small"> *petit jeu*:</font><hr />des jeux de mots se sont dissimulés dans ce texte saurez vous tous les trouver ?

[/QUOTE] 






 à bientôt, je crois que je vais aller me coucher


----------



## aricosec (9 Septembre 2003)

hello NEPHOU,beau compte rendu,pour les jeux de mots c'est un peu tard pour piger,mais dit moi quand mëme le AMOK,tu l'as zigouillé ou pas


----------



## barbarella (9 Septembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> hello NEPHOU,beau compte rendu,pour les jeux de mots c'est un peu tard pour piger,mais dit moi quand mëme le AMOK,tu l'as zigouillé ou pas



Et tu crois qu'il va avouer comme ça, en place publique, n'est pas fou, Nephou


----------



## barbarella (9 Septembre 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> *des jeux de mots se sont dissimulés dans ce texte saurez vous tous les trouver ?*



Nerveux, vraiment nerveux ce type. Voilà ce que se dit le petit être pâle  mais très bien habillé  en regardant le prisonnier à travers le verre blindé de la pièce mise à disposition pour les entretients entre détenus et avocats. Les feuilles de papier, tournées, claquent dans l'air froid et sec du minuscule matin ; il est trois heures et demi et la machine à café est vidée comme l'âme des hommes au sommeil perdu qui hantent les cellules, quelque part dans ce bâtiment.

Le petit homme réalise la présence du planton que quand celui-ci fait crier la lourde porte métallique. Il sursaute. Les feuilles de papier, tombées, claquent dans l'air froid et sec du minuscule matin. Le détenu souri. Son nom revient au petit homme : « Bonjour monsieur L...
 pas de nom, juste des pseudo !
 bien bien, alors comment dois-je vous appeler ?
 Nephou..
 ?
 Nephou ! »

Les feuilles de papier, froissées, claquent dans l'air froid et sec du minuscule matin. Le petit homme se tasse tandis qu'un éclair orangé  l'abus de vitamines sans doute  passe dans le regard de l'homme étrange. Lindex de sa main droite semble caresser un objet imaginaire, ou feuilleter quelque chose. Le petit homme décide de passer : « Passons aux choses sérieuses : vous êtes ici pour (le petit homme cherche dans ses papiers, tournés tombés et froissés)
 m'être fait un loup.
 Tiens, on m'avait parlé d'homicide, pas de braconnage sur espèce protégée.
 le loup s'était fait homme
 alors on peut sans doute recalifier le délit grâce à l'état antérieur de la victime. Le tout est bien sûr d'atténuer »

Le filet de voix se tarit, l'homme étrange se meut comme assis sur une escarpolette : d'arrière en avant et inversement. Pour se donner une contenance, le petit homme classe son dossier. Les feuilles de papier, glissées, claquent dans l'air froid et sec du minuscule matin. Si ça continue, il va faire jour. «~Si vous voulez que je vous aide il va falloir... m'aider...~» Les mots lui manquent ;  quand au souffle, n'en parlons pas. L'homme étrange se redresse et le fixe. Il va parler.
« Amok
 Pardon ?
 C'est ce qui a tout déclenché. C'est le nom de l'homme que j'ai tué ça s'est passé dans un bar. Je me souviens parfaitement de ses murs gris et oranges, de ses habitués _ganz blaue_(*être gris, auf deutsch), et de ses serveurs encore verts. C'était l'un d'entre eux. Il était samoyède, nyam-nyam, malgache ou fuégien c'est égal. Il est mort et je suis fou.
 C'est une bonne nouvelle... je veux dire... pour votre défense.
 Le fou, tût, n'est pas seul~; lui qu'on croit.
 Pardon ? »
Trop tard, l'homme étrange est de nouveau dans ses pensées et il revoit tout.

 Le petit groupe  se trouvant bien à moquer  autour de lui, le chef de meute, riant à grands coups de « le Doc est vil » et autres « passera-t-il l'envieux râleur ? ». Pitoyable. Tout a basculé ensuite. La folie est venue, accompagnée d'une prière : _amok, amok !_ susurrée sous un regard marginal. Les repère fondent ; la colère gronde et explose. « Amok ! » l'exquis mot chasse le faux hocquet d'indignation que certains poussaient. L'explosion souffle tout sur son passage, chaises, tables, verres et cendriers  pleins ou vides  pour les projeter sur le centre d'attraction. L'Amok quête un dernier regard d'approbation avant de sombrer dans le tabac froid, le bois, le verre et la bière. et pis taffe tirée en hommage rideau.

Le petit homme quitte l'homme étrange Des feuilles de papier, jetées, claquent dans l'air froid et sec du minuscule matin. Ça y est, il fait jour.


----------



## Nephou (9 Septembre 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small"> Nephou en réponse à aricosec:</font><hr />C'était l'un d'entre eux. Il était samoyède, nyam-nyam, malgache ou fuégien c'est égal. *Il est mort* et je suis fou. 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Luc G (9 Septembre 2003)

Excellent.

Bon, qui c'est qui dessine la guillotine pour le Arico ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS.Edition : J'ai l'orthographe complètement débranchée ce matin


----------



## anntraxh (9 Septembre 2003)

Hé hé ... du pur Roberto, bravo !


----------



## barbarella (9 Septembre 2003)

Bravo Roberto, toujours égal à toi même


----------



## Nephou (9 Septembre 2003)

Ce qui me plait tout particulièrement cest la forme <blockquote><font class="small"> *choristes:</font><hr />*chacun fait fait fait cquil lui plaît plaît plaît

[/QUOTE]
tas des frissons ?


----------



## Nephou (9 Septembre 2003)

Sinon, tu as passé combien de temps à mater les profils 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et à classer les pseudo par ordre géographique.


----------



## Fulvio (9 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> (...) : celle qui comporte d'origine des nichons (...)



Des nichons d'origine ?!  Je croyais que ça poussait entre 11 et 15 ans


----------



## aricosec (10 Septembre 2003)

stop ! stop ! ,les nichons sont interdits 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,si vous ne voulez pas que le suget soit clos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.
mais c'est vrai que ROBERTO y a mis du sien,ça ne veut pas dire qu'il va gagner,si il parle de cul ,de nichons et tous ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.
restez correct


----------



## Luc G (10 Septembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> restez correct



Contentez-vous d'assassiner les forumeurs de MacGé.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dis, Arico, tu l'écris comment "corrects" ??? ça veut dire corrigés à la sulfateuse ?


----------



## aricosec (10 Septembre 2003)

correct,mais faut que ça saigne bordel ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.




.


----------



## barbarella (10 Septembre 2003)

T'aurais voulu du sanguignolant, du violent, de l'horreur ?


----------



## aricosec (10 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> T'aurais voulu du sanguignolant, du violent, de l'horreur ?


.
j'ai déja commencé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.


----------



## barbarella (10 Septembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> j'ai déja commencé
> 
> 
> ...








 n'est-ce pas trop violent ?


----------



## Luc G (10 Septembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> j'ai déja commencé
> 
> 
> ...



Ton aveuglement te perdra, Arico


----------



## inconnu(e) (10 Septembre 2003)

Pour quand faut-il rendre un verdicte


----------



## Luc G (10 Septembre 2003)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> Pour quand faut-il rendre un verdicte



jeudi midi (évidemment, le Arico, pas bien réveillé a donné la date de l'ultimatum 10 posts plus loin que le sujet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), sauf si bebert obtient un délai


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Septembre 2003)

je demanderais bien un délai  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 où est le formulaire ?


----------



## aricosec (10 Septembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> je demanderais bien un délai
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.
a plus formulaire   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, a bébert tout pris  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
sinon sur papier libre ça marche aussi,avec un p'tit bifton avec des zero


----------



## Luc G (10 Septembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> sinon sur papier libre ça marche aussi,avec un p'tit bifton avec des zero



Attention, ne mets que des zéros ! sinon, c'est pas bon pour le foie du Arico


----------



## aricosec (11 Septembre 2003)

*"tout le monde est encore en course,MAIS ???? ,depêchons,depêchons !"* 
. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











.


----------



## Luc G (11 Septembre 2003)

T'as du décalage horaire, Arico ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On n'est pas jeudi midi, non ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, alors, on a toute la soirée (enfin j'espère) pour trouver un créneau.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Septembre 2003)

*Les Règles*

J'étais assis sur mon lit dans la cellule, le regard perdu sur le béton et la tête entre les mains lorsque j'entendis maitre Saitpagagnet entrer dans le couloir. Le sang coulait sur mes joues je m'étais coupé le matin...
_flap, flip, flap, flip, flap, flip, flap, flip_ .... sckiiiitch.... vlaaaaaan.
-"C'est bon vous pouvez nous laissez gardien." 
Il posa sur moi le regard de quelqu'un qui semblait submergé par la tâche à accomplir, mais un regard qui traduisait une volonté de bien faire. C'était un avocat. Rien qu'un jeune avocat novice commis d'office.
-Bonjour monsieur... euh .. monsieur Atlas, Finneuh Atlas...alors je vous ais apporté des oranges c'est plein de...
-Finn*_*Atlas s'il vous plait !Un pneu de respect Bibendum !!
-Euh oui ..euh ...donc..euh vous tenez toujours à plaider non coupable ?
-Oui bien sûr.
-...parce que .. vous savez on peut changer notre stratégie de défense comme ...
-Comme quoi ?
-... un examen psychiatrique pourrait par exemple vous évitez la peine....
-Vous voudriez que je plaide la folie ? Ce sont eux les fous !! EUX ! Pas moi !! Je ne suis pas un mar...
-D'accord ! .. très bien.. alors pourriez vous me réexpliquez les raisons de ce crime car il reste des points obscurs...
-Mouais ...que voulez vous savoir ?
-Et bien ... pourquoi cette victime ? Pourquoi pas une autre ?
-Une autre ? 
-Oui une autre, par exemple pourquoi Roberto et pas Aricosec ?
-C'est simple. Aricosec était le jury. Je n'allais tout de même pas descendre la personne qui allait me consacrer. Et puis, vous savez je ne donne pas dans le petit crime, vous savez ces jeunes qui s'attaquent aux p'tits vieux pour leur piquer leur cabas. Non ce n'est pas mon genre.
-Très bien. Et le "Nephou" ?
-Oh lui non. S'eusse été crime trop bas pour moi. Certes il avait un style lourd, exagérant considérablement la description, jouant à tort et à retord sur les jeux de mots. Non pas la peine de le tuer... il s'étouffera bien assez tôt vous verrez. Pourtant il était bien parti, il nous avait jadis rejoint ! 
-Rejoint où ?
-Dans ton © connard !!!
-ok calmez vous. Reprenons : Bébert, Oupsy ? Il ne vous interessait pas ? je veux dire d'un point de vue strictement criminel.
-Oh non ils ne représentaient nullement une menace. D'ailleurs ils ne jouaient jamais.
-Ah. Donc votre mobilehome, euh pardon votre mobile est que vous ne vouliez pas voir quelqu'un d'autre que vous gagner c'est celà ?
-Mmmmh oui et non... En fait, aucun n'était dangereux. Ce n'est pas les deux lignes de Krystof qui auraient pu me faire peur ! Hahaha ! Oh que non ! Même ces magouilles d'antan ne fonctionnaient plus.
-Au passage, une enquête a été ouverte sur la disparition de Krystof...
-C'n'est pas moi ! Vous croyez quoi ? Je ne suis pas un threadal killer !!
-Macins...?
-S'il vous plait ! Restons sérieux !!
-Très bien, vous dites qu'aucun n'était dangereux ?
-Oui.
-Pas même LucG ? 
-.... (soupir) non pas lui. Mais je m'occuperais de son cas quand je sortirais.
-Pourquoi ? 
-Oh, une sombre histoire de lettre de menace qui plane entre nous deux ...Mais pourquoi ne me demandez vous pas pourquoi j'ai tué Roberto ?
-Et bien c'est très simple, vous étiez jaloux n'est-ce pas ?
-JALOUX ? MOI !! 
-Oui.
-Non.
-Les jurés ne pourront que croire à cette raison. J'en veux pour preuve que depuis qu'il était arrivé dans ce topic vous ne postiez plus.
-Pfffff... Rien à voir. J'ai voulu lui laisser sa chance.. seulement il a fauté. Il n'a pas suivi les RÈGLES.
-Les règles ?
-Oui les règles ! Plusieurs fois d'ailleurs. Une fois qu'il avait pris la main, il a voulu nous faire plancher sur un thème avec 6 mots !
-6 mots ?
-Oui la règle veut qu'il n'y en ait que 5 ! Le sagouin ! Et personne ne lui disait rien ! Ils étaient de mèche !! Mais ce n'est pas le plus grave.
-?
-Il a péché une dernière fois sur le thème des circonstances atténuantes.
-Ah ?
-Oui. Tout d'abord cette histoire de code ubb.. quelle idée franchement d'utiliser des quotes ... Mais sa plus grosse faute fut d'utiliser comme rapporteur, comme intervenant, un inspecteur !!!! Alors que .. hahahaha ! les règles prévoyaient un Avocat !! oui ! un avocat !!! hahahaha le pauvre !! 
-Mais alors, pourquoi l'avoir tué d'un coup de compas dans l'oeil ? S'il s'était mis hors jeu, il ne vous posait aucun problème pour remporter .. euh pour remporter le prix ! Non ?
-Oui mais le prix m'importe peu ! L'important ce sont les RÈGLES ce sont elles qui dirirgent le jeu ! Il faut les respecter ! Les respecter ou ...MOURIR. Mourir comme Roberto ! Tac ! Raide d'équerre.
-Très bien calmez vous. Vous prenez toujours les pilules que l'on vous prescrit pour ...
-Oh salsifi !! Vous n'allez vous y mettre vous aussi !! 
-C'est Barbarella c'est çà ? Vous gardez une certaine rancoeur ? Vous aimeriez sortir et la tuer ? 
-pfff.... vous n'y êtes point. Elle se prend pour l'héroïne qu'elle n'est pas. D'autres jouent les rambos après un rail d'héroïne alors que mam'zelle prend le train... Et puis elle était insouciante et comme dirait Balzac :"L'insouciance est l'art de se balancer dans la vie...."
-Pourtant .. il semblerait que .. comment dire il y a eu un problème avec elle..
-Je ne suis pas au courant ? Que voulez vous dire ?
-Et bien ce jour là .. elle a gagné. Et ce fut pour elle une exp..(atchoum)..on de joie
-NON ?!!! 
-Si. Et vous savez pourquoi ?
-Dîtes moi ! 
-Elle avait ses règles !




_Plus tard, devant le tribunal_ 


*"Monsieur Atlas, en vertu des pouvoirs accordés par ce thread, et attendu que vous avez fait preuve de clémence en ne tuant pas les autres membres et que vous avez malgré tout tué un homme, homme qui je le rappelle ne respectait pas les règles, le tribunal décide de vous acquiter de toute peine."* 

*"Toutefois, puisque vous n'avez pas prononcé une seule fois les mots " rasoir, escarpolette, vitamine, explosion et marginal " nous vous condamnons au Ban !! Qu'on l'emmène au Ban masqué !!"*


----------



## barbarella (11 Septembre 2003)

Eh bien Finn  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bravo


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien Finn
> 
> 
> 
> ...



merci mais je viens juste de faire des retouches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 La version 2.0 est disponible au dessus de nos têtes


----------



## inconnu(e) (11 Septembre 2003)

Ohlaaa !  Il y en de la lecture !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Je suis époustouflé(e) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Chapeau !  Et bon courage à celui qui doit éplucher ces textes


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Septembre 2003)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> Ohlaaa !  Il y en de la lecture !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



L'inconnu osera-t-il/elle se jeter à l'eau et passer de l'anonymat à la gloire et à la célébrité ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Je rassure l'inconnu(e) : on peut être Inconnu et célèbre


----------



## aricosec (11 Septembre 2003)

.
*toutefois, puisque vous n'avez pas prononcé une seule fois les mots " rasoir, escarpolette, vitamine, explosion et marginal " nous vous condamnons au Ban !! Qu'on l'emmène au Ban masqué !!" *,
HOé ? HOé  




.
courageusement avoué par l'escroc FINN,alors que le jury,pris dans le feu de l'action,n'avais même pas vu cette absence,deux point de recupération lui sont accordés, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.
mais ça ne suffira pas


----------



## Luc G (11 Septembre 2003)

Un seul Arico pour quatre boîtes de conserve.
---------------------------------------------------

Taurais pas les esgourdes enchifrenées,
Ou cest ton ris-de-veau qui sévente.
Je te lai dit, redit et seriné :
Javais des circonstances exténuantes.

- De quoi parlez-vous, monsieur Arico ?
Dans votre dossier, je nai vu que dalle.
- Dis, tas des lunettes en peau de croco ?
Tas lu mon dossier dans un trou de balle ?

Je vais téclairer un brin la casquette.
Jétais calmos sur mon escarpolette,
Jai voulu siroter mes vitamines,
Le glaçon juste à point dans mes mimines.

Quand ces abrutis ont cogné ma porte.
Alors, blaireau, pour sûr que je memporte.
Soi-disant, cétait mon anniversaire
Dehors à coup de pied au derrière.

- Mais cétait pourtant vos copains du bar ?
Tu parles dune bande de rasoirs !
- Le rasoir, cest vous qui laviez en main
Vous avez dun coup saigné ce gamin.

- Un accident, monsieur commis doffice,
Le Finn, je lai zigouillé sans malice
Cétait TheBig, le belge décati,
Qui aurait du fissa être estourbi

Mais les paluches ridées ça tremblote,
Jai fais dun coup belote et rebelote
- Ces deux-là, je veux bien mais pour les dames ?
- Les gonzesses, tu sais comment ça brame, 

Bordel, Quelle explosion, mes portugaises
Fallait bien marranger pour quelle se taisent
Barbapapa et Oups, cest des coriaces
Ça fait plus de boucan que la Callas

- Mais quelles circonstances atténuantes ?
- Tes lourd, lavocaillon, à la détente !
Mon glaçon tout fondu, mon jaune tiède
Cest du casus belli, et puis du raide !

Moralité :

Faut pas toucher à lapéro
Dun marginal comme Arico
Si tu veux pas voir le bar déserté
Les forumeurs sont alertés.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Septembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> courageusement avoué par l'escroc FINN,alors que le jury,pris dans le feu de l'action,n'avais même pas vu cette absence,deux point de recupération lui sont accordés,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui mais les mots, c'est comme s'ils y étaient !! D'ailleurs ...  _lâchez moi..._ si on ...  _laissez moi je dois lui parler ! ..._ si on regarde bien ... on peut voir que les mots y sont presque .. et je p....  _arggghhh non ... laissez moi .. argggg..._


----------



## Luc G (11 Septembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais les mots, c'est comme s'ils y étaient !! D'aileurs ...  _lâchez moi..._ si on ...  _laissez moi je doisi lui parler ! ..._ si on regarde bien ... on peutvoir que les mots y sont presque .. et je p....  _arggghhh non ... laissez moi .. argggg..._



C'était la Fin(n).

Requiescat in pace


----------



## aricosec (11 Septembre 2003)

*c'est de plus en plus dure de choisir un gagnant,c'est pour ça que je n'aime etre celui la
et pourtant il le faut,bravo a tous,je privilegerait quand même les vers de LUCG,son retour de vacances est spectaculaire 
*







.


----------



## barbarella (12 Septembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> *c'est de plus en plus dure de choisir un gagnant,c'est pour ça que je n'aime etre celui la
> et pourtant il le faut,bravo a tous,je privilegerait quand même les vers de LUCG,son retour de vacances est spectaculaire
> *
> 
> ...



Ca on peut le dire ! Bravo Luc G


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> bon bravo.



t'es toujours vivant toi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'savais qu'j'aurais du descendre Luc !! Je l'savais !


----------



## Luc G (12 Septembre 2003)

Excusez-moi, j'avais pas vu les résultats. Merci, Arico  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (En fait, j'ai flatté son envie perverse d'être un nouveau Landru  ou équivalent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Bon, pour le prochain sujet, on voit ça ce soir (je bosse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







).


----------



## Luc G (12 Septembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

>



A propos, super ton image, Arico, je m'y vois déjà (encore que j'ai peur d'avoir mal au cul, mon canapé, c'est plus raisonnable  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## aricosec (12 Septembre 2003)

tiens LUCG,je te fourni la meule de foin pour que ton canasson parte du bon pied
avec la secheresse,tu pourrais en manquer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










.


----------



## Luc G (12 Septembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> tiens LUCG,je te fourni la meule de foin pour que ton canasson parte du bon pied
> avec la secheresse,tu pourrais en manquer
> 
> 
> ...



J'avais prévu de l'emmener brouter les géraniums de barbarella, mais le foin, c'est peut-être plus prudent : pour peu qu'elle vide ses fonds de bouteilles dans les bacs à fleur, le canasson pourrait être accusé de dopage et sinuer un brin sur les chemins.


----------



## barbarella (12 Septembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> J'avais prévu de l'emmener brouter les géraniums de barbarella, mais le foin, c'est peut-être plus prudent : pour peu qu'elle vide ses fonds de bouteilles dans les bacs à fleur, le canasson pourrait être accusé de dopage et sinuer un brin sur les chemins.



Je n'ai jamais de fonds de bouteilles


----------



## aricosec (12 Septembre 2003)

credo de BARBARELLA
.

*"Si, en plus de ma meule, tu veux m'emprunter mon walkman, t'as intérêt à assurer au niveau du charisme." *
.
mais non LUCG ,n'en a pas aprés tes meules,je lui en fourni une pour son gail


----------



## Luc G (12 Septembre 2003)

Alors, activités de saison :

Le thème : *cueillette de champignons *
Les mots : emplâtre, faribole, dilettantisme, ascenseur, esturgeon

Pour les délais, on va dire jusquà mardi minuit. Ça vous va.
À vos plumiers


----------



## barbarella (12 Septembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Alors, activités de saison :
> 
> 
> Pour les délais, on va dire jusquà mardi minuit. Ça vous va.
> À vos plumiers



Faut voir avec bébert


----------



## Luc G (12 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> NB : "Ça vous va."
> C'est pas une question, c'est une affirmation !



C'est bien de l'avoir remarqué  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu sais, par ici, faut savoir être un peu directif  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vu les zoziaux. Si tu leur laisses la bride sur le cou, ils te font rien que des bêtises


----------



## Luc G (12 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Faut voir avec bébert



Pas de nouvelles : il paraît qu'il est aux champignons


----------



## aricosec (12 Septembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Pas de nouvelles : il paraît qu'il est aux champignons


.
tu parle ,a  midi menu du sus_dit,fricassée d'amanite  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









.


----------



## barbarella (12 Septembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> tu parle ,a  midi menu du sus_dit,fricassée d'amanite
> 
> 
> ...



Je préfère ça


----------



## Luc G (12 Septembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> tu parle ,a  midi menu du sus_dit,fricassée d'amanite
> 
> 
> ...



Ya plein d'amanites qui sont très bonnes, Arico, à commencer par l'oronge (amanite des Césars). J'ai pas dite la phalloïde ou la printanière


----------



## Luc G (12 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Et heeeuuu... *avec Google* ??_



Eh, Roberto, je ramassais des champingons bien avant qu'il y ait le nain Ternette. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Enfin, pour les oronges, il a fallu que j'attende de venir dans le midi, y en avait pas chez moi en Lozère. Par contre, il y a des amanites engainées (j'en ramasse rarement vu que plein de gens ont des a priori, mais ça m'est arrivé et c'est très bon, j'ai connu grâce à des gens de ma famille férus de mycologie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## Luc G (13 Septembre 2003)

et hop !

(barbarella, tu pourrais t'y coller pour le et hop, parce que moi et la gymnastique...)

Pour ceusses qui sont pas au courant, je vous rappelle le sujet dont auquel il est question pour que vous tapassiez votre prose :

Le thème : cueillette de champignons 
Les mots : emplâtre, faribole, dilettantisme, ascenseur, esturgeon

Pour les délais : jusquà mardi minuit.

et hop !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça y est, je me suis luxé l'auriculaire


----------



## aricosec (13 Septembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ya plein d'amanites qui sont très bonnes, Arico, à commencer par l'oronge (amanite des Césars). J'ai pas dite la phalloïde ou la printanière


.
moi je veus bien,alors tu mangeras le premier celle donc j'ai montré la photo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









.
moi je préfére les girolles et les trompettes de la mort





.
pas con le mec (dixit coluche !)


----------



## Luc G (13 Septembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> moi je veus bien,alors tu mangeras le premier celle donc j'ai montré la photo



Mais bien sûr, c'est pour le coup que j'aurais droit aux trompettes. Je m'en vais plutôt bouffer du Arico


----------



## aricosec (14 Septembre 2003)

et HOP !


----------



## aricosec (14 Septembre 2003)

drinnngg ! drinnngg ! drinngggg ! (trois fois c'est bien ça !
je m'attendais a tout sauf a ça
mon bigophone carillonne,et vla t'y pas
qu'a l'autre bout du fil c'est miss barbarella




je lui fait donc part de mon etonnement
et du meme coup de mon enchantement
il faut l'avouer c'est pas courant
qu'on me fasse du rentre dedans




mais mon espoir est vite calmé
elle me prefere de loin lucg
car ce gaillard l'a invité
a une cueillette de champignons




et ça me donne l'air d'un con
sur le chemin ont est rejoint
par finn atlas le p'tit malin
y'a meme anntrax qu'est dans le coup




l'méchant lupus,moche comme un pou
qui lui raconte des FARIBOLES
comme deux momes qui sont a l'école
ça frise le DILLETANTISME




il a beau faire du culturisme
un jour sa tronche de bellatre
sera decoré d'un EMPLATRE
aprés ça pour me consoler




je me ferai un p'tit diné
sur un bon lit de champignons
je ferais cuire un ESTURGEON
je crois que roberto aime ça




il m'a invité l'autre fois
et comme l'arico a du coeur
il renvoie toujours l'ASCENSEUR
finn atlas qui passe par la




a meme ajouté un plat
une purée de phaloides
qui  guéri vos hemorroides
avouez que c'est pas banal




c'est une fiction bien bancale
sorti d'un cerveau atrophié
serait ce la sénilité ?
je vous laisse donc en juger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.
PS : priere de ne pas repondre a cette question,aucun message privé
ne sera accepté


----------



## Luc G (15 Septembre 2003)

Merci, Arico, d'avoir démarré parce que ça manque de clients, pour l'instant : ils doivent être aux champignons.


----------



## Luc G (16 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Heeeeuuu...
> *Est-il envisageable d'obtenir un délai jusqu'à la fin de semaine ??*



Accordé : faut bien concurrencer le Arico  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vous préférez pour quand : vendredi soir, samedi soir, dimanche soir. (Pour Bebert : non pas jusqu'au 31 décembre 2023  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

(Je vais rester béat devant ma bienveillance  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## aricosec (16 Septembre 2003)

la  bebert va etre épaté,ya ROBERTO qui demande de plus grand délai que lui


----------



## Luc G (16 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> .... et que les déesses à moitié nues ....


Il fait frisquet vers chez toi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, pourquoi à moitié  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est des DS cabriolets ?







PS. OK pour dimanche. Accessoirement, on attend aussi les autres, qu'est-ce qu'ils trament ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PPS. Je t'accorde d'autant plus facilement un délai que je t'imagine avec un certain plaisir en train de copier-coller-fusionner toutes les paperoles que tu as reçues.


----------



## Luc G (17 Septembre 2003)

et hop !



			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Alors, activités de saison :
> 
> Le thème : *cueillette de champignons *
> Les mots : emplâtre, faribole, dilettantisme, ascenseur, esturgeon



Délai : dimanche soir.

(Y en a qui devraient être rentrés de l'apple expo d'ici là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## aricosec (17 Septembre 2003)

une centieme page,ça s'arrose  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









.


----------



## barbarella (17 Septembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> une centieme page,ça s'arrose
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A la tienne arico, et longue vie à ce thread


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2003)

bravo à tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_vous me filez des complexex_


----------



## Luc G (17 Septembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> une centieme page,ça s'arrose
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sadique, j'en ai pas sous la main


----------



## UltraFloodeur (18 Septembre 2003)

[image]http://priceminister.speedera.net/img.priceminister.com/cover/10903530[/image]


----------



## barbarella (18 Septembre 2003)

Et voilà, ça recommence, le Luc G qui nous nargue avec ses omelettes aux asperges vertes, sa Lozère et sa cueillette de champignons.
Saurons nous un jour si ce quil nous raconte est vrai ?
Ce Monsieur fait à mon avis preuve dun dilettantisme coupable en ne nous apportant aucune preuve de ses dires. Une photo serait suffisante pour confirmer que ce quil nous raconte est vrai. 
Moi, jy suis allé à la cueillette de champignons, et je peux le prouver, allez faire un tour au cimetière du Père-Lachaise, allée c, places 18, 20, 22, 24 26,28,30 et suivantes.
Avec moi, pas de fariboles, ce que je raconte est vrai. Quand je dis que je les ai tous envoyés ad patres, cest du sûr, du certain, pas une route à double sens, juste un ascenseur, aller simple, accès direct au paradis sans passer par la case départ. Pas de chichis.
Faut dire quils se prenaient tous pour des esturgeons, mais attention pas nimporte lesquels, du bélouga, tous la grosse tête, je vous dis, quels jolis poissons, de vrais pigeons.
Je leur ai préparé une bonne omelette du genre un peu emplâtre, parsemée de copeaux damanites phalloïdes, un vrai délice, je nen ai pas mangé, manque dappétit, ils se sont extasiés et puis plus rien, silence.
Dailleurs il men reste un peu, si ça vous tente


----------



## barbarella (18 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Ouh ouh ??_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

Oui, oui, il y a quelqu'un, mais faut quand même le temps de se remettre. Il voudrait pas un bout d'omelette ton beau-papa ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*


----------



## Luc G (19 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Ouh ouh ??_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mais oui, Roberto, on t'a pas laissé tout seul mais ces temps-ci je suis plutôt du soir, la journée, paraît qu'il y a du boulot.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. Ne présente pas ton beau-père à barbarella, je crains le pire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



en tous cas, toi et lui, vous faites la paire dans des genres différents, comme tu dis : Laurel et Hardy, en somme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







En passant je rappelle à Bebert qu'il a jusqu'à dimanche soir (on sait jamais, il peut encore revenir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

PPS Pour Barbarella : dans le coin de Lozère d'où je suis (c'est grand la Lozère, faut pas croire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et en plus c'est beau partout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) :
1° Y a pas de phalloïdes, du moins à ma connaissance (le terrain doit pas s'y prêter)
2° Y a pas d'asperges sauvages non plus : il fait beaucoup trop froid pour ça, les asperges, je les ramasse plus au sud.
3° Sinon, je comptais monter ce week-end et aller faire un petit tour aux champignons (tout à fait en dilettante, je ne connais plus trop les coins); mais c'est raté, peut-être la semaine suivante mais il faudrait un peu de pluie. Je pourrais y aller ici, ça donne aussi, mais ça tourne vite à l'expédition gros godillots, crapahutage des heures. Pour moi, les champignons, je préfère juste un petit tour dans un bois d'un hectare, une petite poêlée et hop.


----------



## barbarella (19 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Y commence à m'agacer, le Vieux.*
> _(mais qu'est-ce qui m'a pris, aussi, de lui parler de ça ... ??)_



Je me pose aussi la question  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_mais au fait est-ce qu'on a le droit de poster en famille ?_


----------



## barbarella (19 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Par contre mon fils est un mélange des deux, mais il est pas en âge de poster !_



Ben heureusement


----------



## Luc G (19 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Par contre mon fils est un mélange des deux, mais il est pas en âge de poster !_



Eh, oui, il y a d'abord l'âge où on postillonne,
puis l'âge où on poste,
puis l'âge où on poste en postillonnant.

C'est bien ça, Aricosec ?


----------



## Luc G (20 Septembre 2003)

et hop !

Reste encore deux jours pour les traînards et les épuisés de l'apple expo


----------



## aricosec (20 Septembre 2003)

*"sondage impromptu du pépé posteur postillonnant"* .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1064040412aricosec">


*votez pour le gagnant*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />c'est le beau pere de roberto qui a gagné
<input type="radio" name="option" value="2" />c'est quelqun d'autre

<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## Luc G (20 Septembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> *"sondage impromptu du pépé posteur postillonnant"* ..



Et en plus, il sonde !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(ça doit être parce que la pêche ne marchait pas cet été  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## aricosec (20 Septembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Et en plus, il sonde !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.
mais je suis quand meme le roi de la sonde.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.




.


----------



## Luc G (21 Septembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> mais je suis quand meme le roi de la sonde..
> 
> 
> ...



Arico, t'as pas trouvé plus simple pour mettre ton pastis au frais ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. vous pouvez encore gribouiller jusqu'à demain soir.


----------



## Luc G (22 Septembre 2003)

La réunion du conclave pour désigner un vainqueur (remarquez bien que ma tendance naturelle serait de tirer au sort 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 : les prix littéraires, c'est pas ma tasse de thé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 même si ça a au moins l'avantage de rappeler aux gens qu'il y a des petits objets rectangulaires avec plein de pattes de mouches dedans qu'on trouve assez facilement et qui occupent l'esprit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) je disais donc : la réunion du conclave pour désigner un vainqueur se tiendra vers les 22h; S'il y a des traînards, il ne leur reste plus qu'à ne plus traîner. À tout à l'heure.


----------



## barbarella (22 Septembre 2003)

Ben voyons, on n'a que à faire, traîner


----------



## Luc G (22 Septembre 2003)

Le conclave s'est réuni. La fumée blanche est sortie (ça doit être le joint de culasse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) après une bagarre homérique entre moi et moi. Sachant que les critères ne valent pas mieux les uns que les autres, sur ce coup j'ai privilégié la musique de la chose.

À ce jeu-là, c'est Aricosec qui a gagné  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(Oui, je sais, moi aussi j'ai du mal à l'imaginer avec un trombone, mais bon... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Je me suis bien amusé avec vos textes, surtout à constater que vous aviez une vision bien "noire" de la campagne, de l'automne et des champignons. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Juste une ou deux petites remarques :

Roberto : il va t'en falloir du monde pour taper ton autobiographie 





 et tu vas avoir des ennuis avec les pères de tes copains 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et félicite ton beau-père  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




babarella : arrête de regarder des films d'horreur (à moins que ce ne soit les obsèques de Lady di en boucle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Tu te fais du mal à zigouiller tout le monde et tu vas avoir des ennuis avec la mairie de Paris : le père Lachaise, c'est déjà bien plein. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS Alors bien sûr j'attends les remarques désobligeantes de ceux qui diront que j'ai renvoyé l'ascenseur au Arico, que ça sent la magouille, etc... Feriez mieux de sentir les champignons. Tout ça se fait sans l'ombre d'une embrouille, aussi étonnant que cela puisse paraître.


----------



## barbarella (22 Septembre 2003)

Bon, ben, moi, je vais me coucher. 

Le "Récit du prochain siècle", il paraît que c'est bien, on verra...

Bonne nuit


----------



## aricosec (22 Septembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> PS Alors bien sûr j'attends les remarques désobligeantes de ceux qui diront que j'ai renvoyé l'ascenseur au Arico, que ça sent la magouille, etc... Feriez mieux de sentir les champignons. Tout ça se fait sans l'ombre d'une embrouille, aussi étonnant que cela puisse paraître.


.
ça c'est ben vrai alors !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









rien que de l'honnete  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
PS en apparté  ! que les autres n'ont qu'a pas lire ,que c'est indiscret  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
"donc tu a bien reçu ma caisse de chateau chinon 85"


----------



## Luc G (22 Septembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> "donc tu a bien reçu ma caisse de chateau chinon 85"



J'ai bien reçu la caisse, mais y avait pas les bouteilles. T'as des copains à la poste ??


----------



## barbarella (22 Septembre 2003)

Bravo arico, j'ai pas de Chinon, en revanche je peux me procurer une petite Côte Rôtie dont tu pourrais me donner des nouvelles. Il n'en tient qu'à toi


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> je peux me procurer une petite Côte Rôtie dont tu pourrais me donner des nouvelles. Il n'en tient qu'à toi



moi m'dame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'adore


----------



## barbarella (22 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> moi m'dame
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est réservé au jury


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> C'est réservé au jury



et m****


----------



## aricosec (22 Septembre 2003)

toutes ces fleurs me vont droit au coeur 
comme la main du facteur au Q de ma soeur
pour evitez les loubards de roberto
je pond un nouveau suget illico
.
rencontre du troisieme type,ou comment persuader un extra terrestre que vous êtes un ami.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
les mots obligatoire.
.
*arbalete,crepe,ratelier,champagne,chambellan* 
.




.
.
rendu des devoirs vendredi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.


----------



## Luc G (22 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Aaaah-je-com-prends-tout !
> ...T'as trouvé ça TROP LONG, tu l'as pas lu jusqu'au bout !!



Que nenni, je suis un grand amateur de romans-fleuves (même si dans ce fil, j'aime autant que ce ne soit pas trop long), j'ai tout lu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Non, je faisais référence à la mine d'aventures que ça semble représenter, l'adolescence de Roberto  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (parce que le coup du soi-disant copain Eric, excuse-moi, mais c'est un peu transparent, je sais bien que les pseudos ça s'impose sur les forums, mais quand même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Septembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> ( j'aime autant que ce ne soit pas trop long), j'ai tout lu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



çà va le mien n'était pas trop long ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







( j'ai été séquestré par Bébert qui a voulu me faire gouter une décoction de champignon : résultat pas pu poster dans les temps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## barbarella (23 Septembre 2003)

bravo Roberto


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> bravo Roberto



bah il a pas encore gagné !!


----------



## barbarella (23 Septembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> bah il a pas encore gagné !!



Non, mais on a intérêt à assurer


----------



## aricosec (23 Septembre 2003)

maintenant on sait pourquoi ce théme l'a inspiré 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et d'ou vient son beau pere  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.


----------



## barbarella (23 Septembre 2003)

Rencontre du troisième type, ou comment persuader un extra-terrestre que vous êtes un ami. 

Le module venait darkisérir. Léquipage sapprêtait à sortir, un dernier regard, un dernier sourire, tout le monde était prêt, le cur battant le souffle court.
La porte souvrit doucement, découvrant un paysage que nous naurions jamais imaginé, même dans nos rêves les plus fous. 
Les dernières informations reçues au sujet dArkisia, révélait une atmosphère identique à latmosphère terrestre, aucun casque ni combinaison nétait donc nécessaires.
La chose à laquelle nous nétions pas préparés était la beauté du paysage qui soffrait à nous, tout nétait quharmonie et enchantement. Un ciel émeraude nous enveloppait, au loin on pouvait deviner des ombres qui évoquaient quelques montagnes. Un immense lac sétalait à nos pieds, nous avions soif, nous remplîmes une gourde et lun après lautre, avec avidité, nous délectâmes de ce merveilleux breuvage qui nétait autre que du champagne.
Le commandant nous fit signe, il fallait se mettre en route, celle-ci risquait dêtre longue, et nous navions que 48 heures pour recueillir le maximum dinformations, sur cette étrange planète, qui un jour sétait imposée dans notre galaxie. Doù venait-elle, de quel système sétait-elle échappée ? 
Le commandant Richard se saisit de son arbalète et dun pas décidé, nous ouvrit la route, en direction dun horizon qui ne faisait que reculer. « Nous narriverons jamais, me disais-je en moi-même. »
Soudain, nous fûmes encerclés par détranges _choses_, on aurait dit des postes de radios, lun deux savança vers nous, commença à grésiller, puis tournant le bouton qui lui faisait office de nez, sadressa à nous dans un français impeccable et sans accent. 
« Faites immédiatement demi-tour » dit-il sur un ton menaçant. « Sinon, je vous transforme en marrons glacés. » Cette perspective me réjouit aussitôt, jadore les marrons glacés. Richard nécoutant que son courage, fit un pas en arrière et intima lordre à son second, de procéder aux présentations dusage, ce quil fit dailleurs dans les règles de lart et du savoir bien vivre. Les présentations terminées la _chose radio_ se rapprocha de nous. « Je suis Pathé, et voici Marconi » dit-il en se retournant vers ce qui devait être son second. Marconi, à son tour, après quelques grésillements se mit à parler. On aurait dit un présentateur démission culinaire, il débita sur un ton enjoué, la recette des crêpes flambées au Cointreau, mais où donc avions nous arkiséri, tout me semblait délices et volupté, déjà lodeur du doux dessert effleurait mes narines, palpitantes de gourmandise.
Le commandant Richard fut prit dun tel fou rire, quil faillit en perdre son râtelier, puis se ressaisissant, sadressa à Pathé « Monsieur, nous venons en amis, nous sommes des terriens, et avons parcouru des millions de kilomètres pour vous rencontrer, quel gage souhaiteriez-vous de notre amitié. » Pathé sembla réfléchir quelque instant, se tourna vers Marconi, et sadressa à lui dans une langue que nous ne comprîmes pas, Marconi sesclaffa, Pathé, afficha un air satisfait. Il nous regarda à tour de rôle, puis dans un français toujours aussi impeccable, nous dit quil voulait que nous préparions des profiteroles au chocolat et quelques desserts terriens. « Sil ny a que cela pour vous plaire » dit Richard, « Je mets mon équipe à votre disposition. »
« Très bien » fit Pathé, je vous attribuerai un chambellan qui soccupera de la vaisselle.
Cest ainsi que nous passâmes 48 heures sur Arkisia, à préparer les desserts les plus délicieux, les plus succulents, les plus délectables que nous nayons jamais mangé.
Nous rentrions sans aucune information, mais lestomac plein démotions gastronomiques.


----------



## aricosec (24 Septembre 2003)

.......ici londres,nous répétons !,ce thread ne coulera pas ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
rencontre du troisieme type,ou comment persuader un extra terrestre que vous êtes un ami.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
les mots obligatoire.
.
*arbalete,crepe,ratelier,champagne,chambellan* 
.




.
.
rendu des devoirs vendredi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.




.


----------



## Luc G (24 Septembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .......ici londres,nous répétons !,ce thread ne coulera pas !



1) on n'est pas encore vendredi
2) te cherche pas des excuses pour écluser tous les liquides que tu vois sous emballage dans un rayon de 10 kms autour de chez toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Le prétexte du risque de noyade est un peu léger


----------



## aricosec (24 Septembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> 1) on n'est pas encore vendredi
> 2) te cherche pas des excuses pour écluser tous les liquides que tu vois sous emballage dans un rayon de 10 kms autour de chez toi
> 
> 
> ...


.
ouais ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,c'est une bonne idée,bientot midi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
mon gars est en vacances !
.
hé  ! fiston, fait tomber un pastaga a ton papounet !


----------



## Luc G (26 Septembre 2003)

Faut aider son prochain, même s'il est lointain
----------------------------------------------------

Cétait tremblant, cétait tout blanc !
Un petit homme vert ? Jai vu plus ressemblant
Le museau plat comme une crêpe
Le ratelier baveux, du poil sur les gambettes.

Eh bien, ten fais une tête, 
Test tendu comme une arbalète.
Faudrait voir à pas tant secouer tes mirettes ;
Tu vas me laisser tous tes poils sur la moquette.

Il avait lair pommé comme un chou vert,
Je lui ai dit : on va se prendre un verre.
Lanimal crachait pas sur le champagne,
Si jen voulais, fallait que je me magne.

Avec les bulles, il sest vite déboutonné,
Au troisième magnum, il ma tout raconté.
À lentendre, elle avait tout ce quil faut,
Encore heureux quil mait pas montré sa photo.

Le hic, cétait la concurrence,
Un laid chambellan graveleux,
Bien vieux, bien gras, bien boutonneux :
Mais sacrément gâté question finance.

Il en devenait vert de rage,
Ça faisait déjà plus couleur locale.
Mais son histoire était plutôt banale,
Pas de quoi épater un sage.

Je lui ai dit : te fais pas un roman
Laisse peinard passer le temps
Ce vieux croûton na plus de dents
Il fera le mari et tu seras lamant

Excusez lamoral de cette histoire
Mais il sagit dun extra-terrestre après boire
Jamais humain à jeun ne suivrait cet avis
Quoi ? Comment ça, ? jai lair dun martien ahuri ?


----------



## aricosec (26 Septembre 2003)

entre lucg empreint de poesie,le beau pére de vendez qui est d'un autre monde,roberto planant sur d'étranges nuages,reste barbarella en sommes qui est plus sage,mais le choix n'est pas fait,le facteur et ses colis chez moi  passe plus tard.
.
merci a ceux qui y ont pensé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













.
ps :quand a FINN et tout les autres,ils ne risque pas de gagner si il ne participe pas.
ah !! ahhahh ! ahahhahh !


----------



## aricosec (27 Septembre 2003)

voici l'heure du verdict,le vent de votre deception obscurcit cette page,seul demeurrera UN elu(e)
.
bon,ben vous savez j'ai bien hésité,bien sur comme d'ab,tout était trés bon,lucg est resté dans le ton de la poesie du début admirablement,beau papa est de plus en plus allumé,roberto survole agreablement le roman,barbarella est d'une fraicheur epoustouflante.
c'est pas facile a mettre en rebus
donc pour designer le gagnant ,j'ai choisi le plus facile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















.
voici le laureat,et je me  trisse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.




.
zzzzzzzziiiiiiiiiiiiiiippppppppppppp &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;


----------



## barbarella (27 Septembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> voici le laureat,et je me  trisse
> 
> 
> ...



Que c'est joliment dit arico 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je te remercie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bravo à Roberto et à son beau papa, à LucG pour leurs textes que j'ai beaucoup appréciés 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dans peu de temps un nouveau sujet, à tout de suite


----------



## barbarella (27 Septembre 2003)

arico, comme promis :







Et le nouveau thème :

Racontez la plus grosse conn..euh bêtise, que vous ayez jamais faites et qui aujourd'hui encore, déclenche un irrépressible fou rire, quand vous y pensez.

Les mots :

iceberg - micro - sondage - fin - oecuménique

Rendu pour mardi 30 septembre midi, résultats le même jour 20 heures


----------



## Luc G (28 Septembre 2003)

Bravo barbarella 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais j'ai un petit problème  avec ton thème.



			
				barbarella a dit:
			
		

> aRacontez la plus grosse conn..euh bêtise, que vous ayez jamais faites et qui aujourd'hui encore, déclenche un irrépressible fou rire, quand vous y pensez.



J'ai jamais fait de grosse bêtise  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Comment ça ! Je viens de dire une grosse connerie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le thème, c'est de "faire" pas de "dire"


----------



## aricosec (28 Septembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Bravo barbarella
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.
sinon,on a peu etre une chance de voir rappliquer du monde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









.


----------



## aricosec (28 Septembre 2003)

.....
oui,il se trouve que l'homme a besoin d'amour,ne serait ce que pour faire la
guerre en son nom,ce qui au temps des rois s'appelait la guerre en dentelles.
aujourdhui,ce besoin est toujours pressent,car la vie est souvent chiante.
quelquefois,puisant dans mes SOUVENIRS,je pense a mes  belles annees.
qui pour moi tournaient autour de 30 ans,là,fort d'une certaine experience,
je me donnais comme challenge,de degourdir quelque jouvencelle de bon
alloi(merci m.capellovici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ).
mes moyens etant ce qu'ils etaient,ça se traduisait plus par une invitation
au kinos du coin que par un diner chez fauchon,le milieu ou je draguais
d'ailleurs ne connaissait pas,et pour eviter d'etre gourde,quand je demandais
"veut tu allez chez fauchon ou au cinema",ça ne manquait jamais.
je mis un jour mon devolu,sur patricia,une poulette catalogue dans la serie
ICEBERG par le consortium des celibataires de mon quartier,ce but de tout
les copains,faire de la donzelle une pile survoltee.
d'apres les SONDAGES allentours du moment,elle avait plutot tendance
a se congeler qu'a se rechauffer au contact du male,ce qui commençait
a faire supposer des choses.pourtant l'oeil interressé qu'elle avait jeté
sur mon corps de jeune appollon( hé hé !,vous ne voyez que dalle,j'ai coupe
le webcam,pas de comparaison possible"ouf"),me laissaient a penser
que je n'aurais pas besoin de MICRO pou lui faire comprendre mon emoi,
ce jour arriva d'ailleurs plus vite qu'un pet sur une toile ciree.
mon patron du moment me dit un jour,mon cher arico,il nous faut reduire
le personnel,et vu que vous etes le moins productif,et celibataire de surcroit
pour vous c'est la FIN,a moins de convoler en juste noces dans les six mois
qui viennent vous ne passerez pas l'annee prochaine.
mon sang ne fit qu'un tour,une poignee d'heure plus tard,j'invitais le glaçon
du quartier pour une toile,sans regarder le titre du film,je m'engouffrais dans
une salle du coin.
la dés les premiere images,j'entendit la poulette gemire,attentionné par les
premices du charme,comme l'achat d'un esquimau et du paquet de bonbon.
je pensais,tu fremis bichette,mais dés que j'aurais attaqué le corsage,tu
vas roucouler,a ce moment,mes yeux frolerent l'ecran,ma stupeur me fis
lacher l'esquimau;qui s'ecrasa entre les cuisse de ma conquete.
les pupilles dilatées de la belle d'ailleurs,demontrait la surprise de.......
"merde je ne me rappelle plus comment elle s'appelait"......appelons la
charlotte.en pleine apotheose,une succube de toute beauté montrait
tout ses avantages a un jeune damoiseau nu comme un ver,assis
sur un pouf avoisinant(et non pas sur une pouffe'"aarrrgh ...")un homme
d'un certain age ,encourageait le jeunot)
"alors qu'attend tu p'tit gars,grouille toi,vas au CUL mais NIQUE",loin
d'etre choqué,ma copine se tremoussait,moi heureux du contexte,
je n'hesitait pas et attaquait directement le corsage.
je m'aperçus aussi que la glace tombé sur ses genoux était déja fondu
ce qui augurais du potentiel de la belle.et donc le presage trés connu 
se verifiait.
"quand la glace est rompu,fait gaffe a tes arrieres"
.
voila pourquoi,j'ai fait une belle connerie,car le l'ai marié.
ah....la belle boulette....ah ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mefiez vous les p'tits gars du cinema


----------



## barbarella (28 Septembre 2003)

il me semblait avoir écrit oecuménique


----------



## Luc G (29 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> il me semblait avoir écrit oecuménique


Le Arico a toujours eu une interprétation très personnelle de l'orthographe.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je sais que ce n'est ni très catholique, ni très orthodoxe mais j'ai peur que tu ne changes pas les choses en protestant.

(Enfin on a déjà échappé à "Ô, cul, Monique" et à ses variantes "Heu !..." Je 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## aricosec (29 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> il me semblait avoir écrit oecuménique


.
oui ,et je m'en excuse,cependant mon athéisme aigu m'empeche d'employer ce mot,et bien sur dans ce coup là,c'est un handicap pour obtenir la medaille d'or.



















.
depuis le drame de l'inquisition,moi petit descendant de sorcier,j'ai toujours eus les foies,et pas la foie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.
je m'appelle rico merlin,né dans la foret de broceliande,alors
une descendance comme ça ne s'invente pas,ou alors faut etre fou


----------



## barbarella (29 Septembre 2003)

Et le nouveau thème :

Racontez la plus grosse conn..euh bêtise, que vous ayez jamais faites et qui aujourd'hui encore, déclenche un irrépressible fou rire, quand vous y pensez.

Les mots :

iceberg - micro - sondage - fin - oecuménique

Rendu pour mardi 30 septembre midi, résultats le même jour 20 heures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




N'oubliez pas


----------



## macelene (30 Septembre 2003)

je ne l'ai pas encore faite, celle de poster dans ce thread !!!
mais cela me tente bien de participer à vos loufoqueries.
Alors en attendant le prochain thème, effectivement le délai est court pour moi aussi, travaillez délirez bien.
Allez so long


----------



## barbarella (30 Septembre 2003)

Pour jeudi, ça vous irait ?


----------



## macelene (30 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _*Tu veux pas ME LÂCHER, un peu ???*_


c'était donc ça la  *grosse bêtise,* venir marcher sur les plates bandes de Roberto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







, 
ok, je retourne au bureau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_je heu....je préfère attendre le nouveau thème...._ 
on pourra me le faxer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ou me le mailer


----------



## barbarella (30 Septembre 2003)

Arico, que faisons nous ?

On repeint le pont  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ou.... ?


----------



## Luc G (30 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Pour jeudi, ça vous irait ?



Moi, je pense que ça m'irait, parce que là, ça faisait plus qu'un peu court : j'amène mon mac en Lozère mais pas aux champignons 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Et y a pas que les champignons dans la campagne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'ai juste eu le temps de me lire un Jules Verne de plus.


----------



## aricosec (30 Septembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je pense que ça m'irait, parce que là, ça faisait plus qu'un peu court : j'amène mon mac en Lozère mais pas aux champignons
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.
c'est votre tactique et je l'ai comprise
.
enterré par une dizaine de posts de refractaires,mon texte digne de san antonio,disparait dans les abysses,et reste au dessus du panier,VENDEZ et LUCG,accompagné peu etre de macelene,beaupapa,FINN qui va arreté de flemmarder,BEBERT qui va se decider a racheté un stylo,et tout les autres lecteurs qui hésitent.
.
un jour viendra  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












voiture a bras  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
[ps,pour-lucg]quand a toi,tu peut courrir,les meules de la campagne sont toutes becquetées par les vaches,pas question de folatrer,tu ferrais bien mieux de te mettre au boulot[/ps,pour-lucg]


----------



## aricosec (30 Septembre 2003)

barbarella ! j'actualise  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Et le nouveau thème :

Racontez la plus grosse conn..euh bêtise, que vous ayez jamais faites et qui aujourd'hui encore, déclenche un irrépressible fou rire, quand vous y pendesez
 mots :

*iceberg - micro - sondage - fin - oecuménique*
.
.

_Rendu pour jeudi par autorisation spéciale,que  la MADAME elle est trop bonne,que faut pas se laissez faire par le beau pére_


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Septembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> FINN qui va arreté de flemmarder



qui va d'abord passer son entretien et après il verra


----------



## Luc G (30 Septembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .[ps,pour-lucg]quand a toi,tu peut courrir,les meules de la campagne sont toutes becquetées par les vaches,pas question de folatrer,tu ferrais bien mieux de te mettre au boulot[/ps,pour-lucg]


1) Je suis déjà revenu au boulot  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2) non seulement, y avait pas de meules mais vu la sécheresse de cet été, les ruminants ont même becqueté les feuilles de frêne. Conclusion : on peut même pas se mettre à l'ombre des haies. Enfin, il reste des bois, c'est pas ce qui manque là-bas, mais la mousse est un peu fraîche en cette saison (et je parle pas de celle que tu sirotes à cette heure  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Nephou (30 Septembre 2003)

dès que c'est moins chaud chez Air Liquide  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je m'y mets.
Mais pas ce soir : direction magasin pour nouveau costard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'envie iPapy et son uniforme jeans col roulé.


----------



## barbarella (2 Octobre 2003)

ET HOP


----------



## Luc G (2 Octobre 2003)

Pas encore pu chercher à me rappeler mes bêtises  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et demain matin, pas question.

A-t-on jusqu'au soir ?

(Je vais de voir payer des royalties à Bebert, si ça continue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## aricosec (2 Octobre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Pas encore pu chercher à me rappeler mes bêtises


.
si tu ne sais pas la connerie que t'a fait demande a ta femme ,elle ,elle le sait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.
petite variation d'une maxime arabe


----------



## barbarella (2 Octobre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Pas encore pu chercher à me rappeler mes bêtises
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Au point où nous en sommes, plus rien ne presse


----------



## Luc G (3 Octobre 2003)

Promis, j'essaye de m'y mettre ce soir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(je sais pas encore à quelle heure  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## barbarella (3 Octobre 2003)

Si, demain matin personne n'a rien fait, je prendrais, une décision FERME et DEFINITIVE.

Voilà


----------



## Luc G (3 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Si, demain matin personne n'a rien fait, je prendrais, une décision FERME et DEFINITIVE.
> 
> Voilà



Prends pas la mouche, barbarella, j'arrive :

L'eau mouille, surtout quand on fait l'andouille
----------------------------------------------------

Jamais jaurais du choisir ce jour là
Pour messayer au pilotage
Fallait pour sûr être un peu barge
Pour choisir justement cet endroit-là

Cétait Noël à deux jours près
Il faisait, cest sûr, un petit peu frais
Cétait sur le bord du canal
Sur le moment, ça semblait idéal.

Jai sans mal démarré lengin
Sous loeil dubitatif de mon frangin
Mais pas de remarques caustiques
La tendance était à loecuménique.

Jai tourné la poignée des gaz
Très prudemment dun micromouvement.
La mobylette a ronflé sagement
Comme Coleman Hawkins sur mon teppaz.

Jai tourné un peu plus, sans trop,
Jai lâché la poignée du frein
La bécane est partie au trot
Dun percheron sans se friser le crin

Tranquille, jai roulé comme un vieux sage
Jusquau bout du chemin, cent mètres au moins.
Là fallait prendre le virage
Pour revenir vers les témoins.

Cest là quest le noeud de lhistoire
La connerie quil eu fallu prévoir
Jai tourné le guidon sans coup férir
Mais la poignée des gaz aussi, cest dire !

Le canasson a pris le mors au dents
Moi, jai pas réagi à temps
Je voyais le canal devant,
Je me suis élancé dedans.

Javais lair fin dans ma piscine
Pour le pastis, elle aurait été bonne
Mais là, un peu fraîche pour les mimines
Ne parlons pas du reste, je frissonne.

Nayant pas vocation de titanic,
jai brassé fissa vers la rive.
Y avait pas diceberg, pas de panique.
Je suis sorti un rien humide.

Quand jai eu bien claqué des dents
Repris un bain, sans glaçons dedans
Suis reparti pêcher sur le lieu du naufrage
La bécane a mordu au troisième sondage.

Moralité : 

Faites les choses en temps et lieu
Mettre un moteur sur un vélo,
cest pas forcément mieux
Quand cest lhiver au bord de leau


----------



## aricosec (3 Octobre 2003)

et oui,avec LUCG,beau papa n'avais aucune chance


----------



## barbarella (3 Octobre 2003)

Ce soir 17 heures dernière limite, résultats dans la soirée


----------



## barbarella (4 Octobre 2003)

Non, non, non, il est hors de question de rallonger encore les délais.

Je déclare, LucG gagnant de cette manche. 

Bravo LucG


----------



## aricosec (5 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, non, il est hors de question de rallonger encore les délais.
> 
> Je déclare, LucG gagnant de cette manche.
> 
> Bravo LucG


.
en plus envoie y une roteuse,il l'a bien meritée,moi il ne me reste que le bouchon du champ


----------



## Luc G (5 Octobre 2003)

Merci, barbarella. Quant à Arico, avec le bouchon, il pourra toujours aller à la pêche.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'attends demain, enfin aujourd'hui mais nettement plus tard pour vous donner un thème. J'ai des forums à regarder, Jules Verne qui m'attend, plus quelques autres bouquins.


----------



## barbarella (5 Octobre 2003)

*En exclsivité mondiale une photo d'un des bouquins de LucG*







 Celui-là, c'est Jules


----------



## aricosec (5 Octobre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Merci, barbarella. Quant à Arico, avec le bouchon, il pourra toujours aller à la pêche.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.
avec jules verne,tache moyen de remonter a la surface  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
ah....ah ! ah .......j'etouffe...aaaahhhhhhhh 
arghhh !


----------



## barbarella (6 Octobre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Merci, barbarella. Quant à Arico, avec le bouchon, il pourra toujours aller à la pêche.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*posté à 0 h 35 * le 5/10/03


----------



## barbarella (6 Octobre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> avec jules verne,tache moyen de remonter a la surface
> 
> 
> ...



Opération Nautilus, je répète, opération Nautilus


----------



## Luc G (6 Octobre 2003)

Ben, voilà, j'arrive.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pique-nique et concert jazz et fanfare super sympas en bord d'étang malgré une tramontane un peu ... envahissante  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Après, faut se balader un peu pour profiter de la lumière, bouquiner un peu, manger, etc.

Mais tout finir par arriver. Et donc :

(à force je me demande parfois si on ne fait pas des doublons)

Le thème : *Panne d'électricité*

Les mots :  *malotru, mousquetaire, mirobolant, moustiquaire, mortadelle*

Disons, pour samedi soir (j'aurais bien mis dimanche mais ce jour-là, c'est jazz et vins : on fait la tournée des caves avec les musiciens plus le restau, on n'est pas rentré !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## PetIrix (6 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Quant à moi je vais essayer de ne pas écrire une histoire de cul. _
> Ca me changera.



Quant à moi, je vais essayer d'en avoir une ...
Ca me changera.


----------



## abba zaba (6 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Quant à moi, je vais essayer d'en avoir une ...



Je demande un délai !


----------



## barbarella (6 Octobre 2003)

Qui est-ce qui cherche des histoires ici ?


----------



## PetIrix (6 Octobre 2003)

abba zaba a dit:
			
		

> Je demande un délai !



Tout dépendra de celle qui voudra.
Faut aimer le rique.


----------



## PetIrix (6 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Qui est-ce qui cherche des histoires ici ?



Y'en a qui pratiquent l'abstinence.
Ya des jours où j'aurais plutôt l'impression de pratiquer l'abstraction.


----------



## Luc G (6 Octobre 2003)

Je vois qu'il y a de la diversité dans les approches, c'est très bien ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maintenant pour l'heure ce ne sont que des paroles en l'air (verba volent, scripta manent, qu'ils disaient  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). A vos claviers

(PS. Evitez le piano : j'ai pas de carte son sur le PC du boulot  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## aricosec (8 Octobre 2003)

je vois que ABA ZABA est sorti de prison,ou est ce du seminaire
,en tous cas ,bon retour, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et si PETIT IRIX n'a pas d'idée,qu'il prenne un petit pétard leger
ça aide


----------



## barbarella (8 Octobre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> je vois que ABA ZABA est sorti de prison,ou est ce du seminaire
> ,en tous cas ,bon retour,
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bebert (8 Octobre 2003)

abba zaba a dit:
			
		

> Je demande un délai !



Je constate que l'on me cite souvent dans ce thread !


----------



## barbarella (8 Octobre 2003)

Avant, yavait des gens merveilleux
Des gens qui chassaient les sorcières,
et, les Mamie Wata aussi.
Les moustiques ne leur échappaient pas.

Les temps y sont ainsi passés,
Et iI a fallu sadapter,
Les moustiquaires furent inventées, 
cest ainsi que le temps passait.

Ce nétait pas mirobolant,
Mais mon Dieu que ce fut troublant,
Vous fûtes, Monsieur, un malotru
Qui me mit votre main au ©

Chassant tel un mousquetaire,
Ce quil restait de dignité
Vous me dites « ah mon cher amour,
Jamais je ne vous oublierai »

Je sais Monsieur, jai un peu faim
Quauriez-vous à me proposer ?
Jai du jambon, et du fromage,
Et un restant de mortadelle.

Tout ça pour dire que de nos jours
Quand ya plus délectricité ;
Lesprit divague, enfin sévade
On en ferait sa tasse de thé.


----------



## Luc G (8 Octobre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Je constate que l'on me cite souvent dans ce thread !



Pour éviter ça, cite-toi toi-même


----------



## Luc G (8 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Lesprit divague, enfin sévade


----------



## macelene (8 Octobre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

>



"Moi je suis pas du tout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, je n'y arrive pas, j'ai bien essayé pendant que je faisais mes piqûres mais rien ne venait   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, 
tout juste quelques gouttes de sang le long du bras du mousquetaires.
Ce malotru avait déjà soudoyé l'infirmière.
Elle lui apporta une moustiquaire, pour que moi petit moustique, je ne vienne plus le piquer.
Alors....je quittai la chambre et me dirigeai vers la sonette qui nous cassait les oreilles.
Ginette,se précipitait dans le couloir en criant : "elles est morte Adèle".
J'arrive même pas à pondre un truc correct.
comment voulez-vous que je vous écrive un truc mirobolant ?
Je ne suis pas à la hauteur pendant une panne de courant, je ne vois rien, ni ma plume, ni mon clavier".


----------



## legritch (8 Octobre 2003)

Un «truc» reçu par mail : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_
Enfin, des trucs très recherches dans la littérature :


Lettre de George Sand à Alfred de Musset.

Cher ami,

Je suis tout émue de vous  dire  que  j'ai
bien compris l'autre jour  que  vous  aviez
toujours  une  envie  folle  de  me   faire
danser.  Je  garde  le  souvenir  de  votre
baiser et je  voudrais  bien  que  ce  soit
une  preuve  que  je  puisse   être   aimée
par  vous. Je  suis  prête  à  montrer  mon
affection toute désintéressée et sans  cal-
cul, et  si  vous  voulez  me  voir   ainsi
vous  dévoiler,  sans  artifice,  mon   âme
toute  nue,  daignez   me   faire   visite,
nous  causerons  et  en  amis   franchement
je vous prouverai  que  je  suis  la  femme
sincère, capable de vous offrir l'affection
la plus profonde,  comme  la  plus  étroite
amitié, en un  mot :  la  meilleure  épouse
dont vous  puissiez  rêver.  Puisque  votre
âme est libre, pensez que l'abandon  ou  je
vis est bien long, bien dur et souvent bien
insupportable.   Mon   chagrin   est   trop
gros. Accourrez bien vite et  venez  me  le
faire oublier.  A  vous  je  veux  me  sou-
mettre entièrement.
Votre poupée

 Musset s'empressa de répondre :

Quand je mets à vos pieds un éternel hommage,
Voulez-vous qu'un instant je change de visage ?
Vous avez capturé les sentiments d'un cur
Que pour vous adorer forma le Créateur.
Je vous chéris, amour, et ma plume en délire
Couche sur le papier ce que je n'ose dire.
Avec soin de mes vers lisez les premiers mots :
Vous saurez quel remède apporter à mes maux


Romantique n'est-ce pas ? Maintenant relisez la lettre de Georges Sand  une ligne sur 2... et les premiers mots de chaque ligne de celle de Musset.
Tout ceci est authentique, comme quoi ils se marraient bien au XIXe siècle !
_


----------



## Luc G (8 Octobre 2003)

Excellent, Legritch (bien que ce ne soit pas le sujet dans ce fil  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), je connaissais les frasques des auteurs, mais je n'ai jamais lu leur correspondance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dans un tout autre genre, il me semble bien qu'il y a de quoi dans la correspondance de Flaubert, mais il ne faisait pas trop dans le marivaudage, lui, c'était plus "direct", il me semble


----------



## Luc G (8 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> moi petit moustique








Macelene, ne fais pas la petite bête


----------



## bebert (9 Octobre 2003)

Le thème : Panne d'électricité 

Les mots : malotru, mousquetaire, mirobolant, moustiquaire, mortadelle 

Disons, pour samedi soir 

--------------------------

Les aventures de Claude, François et Mike.
Aujourd'hui : Panique au sex-shop !

Préambule : trois compères, stars des médias. Claude : animateur radio, François : présentateur télé et Mike : journaliste dans la presse écrite surnommés les trois *mousquetaires* par le public se retrouvent régulièrement pour raconter leurs histoire de cul.

Mercredi 8 octobre 2003 au matin, dans une rue "chaude" de la capitale.
Claude passait devant un sex-shop en chuchotant : "ouais super ! Rien de tel qu'un petit strip-tease pour se mettre de bonne humeur pour la journée !"
Le vendeur criait : "Venez ! Entrez voir nos films, nos danseurs ! (Bla bla bla, etc.)"
"Glups, oui bon ça va, je suis pas sourd !" répondit Claude.
"Qu'est-ce qui vous plairait ? Salle ou cabine ?
-Euh, hem, cabine.
-Qui choisissez vous ? Aujourd'hui nous avons Brigitt Grossmich, Roberta Bonnbez, Jessifer Chaudduc, Marco *Mortadelle* et Jean Latrique.
-Ben, euh, Brigitt Grochmiss ?
-C'est 5 euros le jeton de 2 minutes.
-OK, euh, 20 minutes, ça fait combien ?
-50 euros.
-D'ac., euh d'accord, voilà.
-Cabine n°13. Au fond à gauche, puis deux fois à droite !"
Claude se dirigea rapidement vers sa cabine. Il inséra fébrilement son jeton dans la fente, ce qui provoqua l'ouverture immédiate du rideau Au milieu de la pièce, sous une *moustiquaire* commençait à se trémousser une jeune femme bien en chair.
À cet instant précis Claude entendit des voix qui ne lui étaient pas inconnues. C'était François et Mike qui étaient entrés dans des cabines proches de la sienne.
"Ouais super Mike ! On va s'éclater à matter ces super gonzesses !"
-Tu m'étonnes François, c'est hyper jouissif de les voir gigoter !"
Claude stupéfait, marmonna "Quelle bande de vicieux ! Les rois de la drague qu'ils se disent ! Pfff ! Faut pas qu'il me voient ici ! J'aurais l'air de quoi ? Moi, meilleur séducteur 2003, élu par des auditeurs !"
Soudain, une panne de courant plongea dans l'obscurité, la totalité du sex-shop.
"Eh mais qu'est-ce que c'est que ce bordel !" cria François. "Je viens à peine de mettre un jeton et je vois déjà plus rien !"
"Pareil pour moi" rétorqua Mike. "Ça pue l'arnaque ce truc !".
Profitant de cette aubaine, Claude tenta de sortir de ce lieu compromettant. Il avança prudemment vers la sortie, évitant d'approcher l'endroit d'où provenaient les gémissements de ses potes. "Vite, vite, il faut que je me tire d'ici avant que le courant ne revienne !" Pensa-t-il. Il passa une porte espérant que ce fut une sortie de secours. Mais la pièce où il venait d'entrer était également plongée dans le noir. Fort heureusement, il y avait au fond un panneau lumineux "Sortie de secours" l'incitant a avancer plus vite. Malheureusement il se prit les pieds dans quelque chose de mou qui le fit trébucher.
"Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii !!! Espèce de *malotru* ! Enlevez vos sales pattes de là !! Au secouuuuuurs !"
Le pauvre Claude fut pris au piège de la douillette Brigitt ! La lutte fut brève, à peine quelques secondes et il se trouva complètement coincé entre les miches et la moustiquaire, ne pouvant plus bouger. C'est à ce moment précis que l'électricité revint. Les lumières éclairèrent à nouveau toute la pièce.
"Eh mais, c'est Claude !!!" s'exclama François, sortant de son étui sa petite caméra.
"Mouahahahahahaha !!! C'est le scoop du siècle !" Cria Mike, se saisissant de son gros stylo.
Ils ne pouvaient pas laisser filer un sujet aussi *mirobolant* !


----------



## Luc G (9 Octobre 2003)

ça fait plaisir de te revoir par ici, Bebert  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En plus, il n'a même pas demandé de délai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







À propos, une tite question, juste en passant : c'est autobiographique ?


----------



## aricosec (9 Octobre 2003)

*theme :  panne d'electricité
__les mots obligatoires 
_malotru,mousquetaire,mirobolant,moustiquaire,mortadelle*
-----------------
Ô lumiere de ma vie,qui savait tant m'aimer
pourquoi donc aujourdhui,ne veut tu plus pécher
pourquoi me traite tu,de viellard MALOTRU
quand d'un geste distrait,je caresse ton cul
.
cet acte amoureux,au temps des MOUSQUETAIRES
etait même charmant,les femmes en étaient fieres
meme un vieux spadassin,avait droit au cuissage
et d'un seul coup de rein,partait a l'abordage
.
dans l'alcove d'ebats,derriere la MOUSTIQUAIRE
leurs mains de fiers gaulois,etaient a leur affaire
ne s'embarassaient pas de vains preliminaires
ils étaient au combat,et c'était une guerre
.
les femmes n'attendaient pas,d'exploits MIROBOLANTS
elles étaient en emoi,et n'avait pas le temps
et plutot que d'attendre,l'exploit imaginaire
un petit coup bien fait,elles partaient pour cythere
.
hélas maintenant,toi qui n'a plus vingt ans
tu crois encore au fées,et au prince charmant
mais quand les soirs de panne,aux lueurs de chandelles
ton corps me parait ,comme une MORTADELLE
.
comment veut tu vraiment ,attirer le desir
et voir d'un seul coup ,s'eriger mon desir
non vois tu ne pense plus, a te prendre un amant
tu as aussi subit,les outrages du temps
.




_je tiens a souligner que ce n'est pas autobiographique
mais simplement inspiré de la chanson d'AZNAVOUR_


----------



## bebert (9 Octobre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> [b_je tiens a souligner que ce n'est pas autobiographique
> mais simplement inspiré de la chanson d'AZNAVOUR_



Mais bien sûr !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







PS : je dois préciser que mon texte n'est pas autobiographique mais simplement inspiré d'une série télé (Sex in the city) et d'une parodie radiophonique de celle-ci (Sex in the kiki).


----------



## Luc G (9 Octobre 2003)

Grâce à Bebert, je me cultive  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Moi, qui pour les séries télé, en étais resté quasiment à Thierry la Fronde.

Quant au Arico, je veux bien croire que ça soit basé sur Aznavour, mais ça m'a quand même l'air très personnalisé : on se demande comment il a pu "inventer" tout ça


----------



## aricosec (9 Octobre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Mais bien sûr !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.
c'est toi qui a commencé dans les basses pensées,ce fut tres dur pour moi de chercher egaler ton texte,pour a defaut d'erection,monter sur le podium



















.
non lucg,c'est pas vrai


----------



## Luc G (9 Octobre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> c'est toi qui a commencé dans les basses pensées,ce fut tres dur pour moi de chercher egaler ton texte,pour a defaut d'erection,monter sur le podium
> 
> 
> ...



Le problème, c'est de savoir qu'est-ce qui n'est pas vrai


----------



## bebert (10 Octobre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> c'est toi qui a commencé dans les basses pensées,ce fut tres dur pour moi de chercher egaler ton texte,pour a defaut d'erection,monter sur le podium



Non c'est Legritch qui a commencé !


----------



## aricosec (10 Octobre 2003)

*"en tout cas BEBERT ,pour les délais ça n'a pas marché"*







.


----------



## Luc G (10 Octobre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> *"en tout cas BEBERT ,pour les délais ça n'a pas marché"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On va pas en faire un fromage !


----------



## bebert (10 Octobre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> *"en tout cas BEBERT ,pour les délais ça n'a pas marché"*


Quand l'inspiration est là, je n'ai pas besoin de délais.


----------



## bebert (11 Octobre 2003)

Trop fort ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Pour moi tu es hors catégorie !


----------



## barbarella (11 Octobre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Trop fort !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est bien vrai, bravo Roberto, on dirait du Barjavel


----------



## bebert (11 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> pas de flatterie.



Je ferais tout pour gagner


----------



## aricosec (11 Octobre 2003)

et le nez roberto,que t'a dit ce despechet sur le nez de cléopatre ?


----------



## Luc G (11 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien vrai, bravo Roberto, on dirait du Barjavel



Oui, enfin, je sais pas si c'est flatteur, ce genre de comparaison


----------



## barbarella (11 Octobre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Oui, enfin, je sais pas si c'est flatteur, ce genre de comparaison



Pourquoi ne le serait-ce pas ?

Quand j'ai lu le texte de Roberto, j'ai pensé à "Ravages" au " Voyageur imprudent" et de loin à "La nuit des temps", trois livres qui m'ont fait passer de bon moment.

N'est-ce pas flatteur de dire à Roberto qu'il me fait passer de bons moments ?


----------



## PetIrix (11 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien vrai, bravo Roberto, on dirait du Barjavel



Le bar Javel, c'est pas là où ils font billard, aussi ... non ? 
Ben alors j'vois pas.


----------



## Luc G (12 Octobre 2003)

Alors, voilà, il y a demi-heure, j'étais là :






enfin, pas derrière la grille, dans la cour (un bien bel endroit pour ça) pour écouter du jazz (pas très classique comme jazz) :
un duo finlandais : harpe/piano et sax et un duo afro-américain : piano/batterie et kora, avec à la batterie et au piano Jack de Johnette. Un plaisir, comme il se doit.

Vu que je ne vis pas que d'amour et d'eau fraîche, je ne vais pas tarder à passer à table. Alors les résultats vers 21h30-22h.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





PS pour Barbarella : les goûts et les couleurs, c'est bien connu, varient. Barjavel, c'est pas trop ma tasse de thé pour un tas de raison. Pas besoin de te dire que tu n'es pas obligée d'être du même avis


----------



## Luc G (12 Octobre 2003)

Voilà, je reviens. Je vous dis pas les états d'âme pour choisir un "vainqueur", c'est pas dans ma nature. Entre les délires à jet continu de Roberto (sûr qu'il va se lancer dans la scifi, trouvez-lui tout de suite un titre pour le prochain "dune" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ; mais aussi, dans un autre genre de Bebert (revenu du diable vauvert comme eut dit Léon Zitrone), la chansonnette du Rico, le coeur de barbarella qui divague et le quasi-haiku de Macelene, on n'a que l'embarras du choix.

Aussi mon choix peut être qualifié d'arbitraire sans que je me vexe :

Macelene, bravo !

C'est bref (ça m'allait bien cette fois, d'autres fois je préfère long, je ne suis pas totalement rationnel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et puis, il y a là tous les affres de la page blanche qui, quand on a fini d'y penser, ne l'est plus (blanche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). En fait, contrairement aux apparences, c'est très proustien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. C'est un des meilleurs résumés de la recherche du temps perdu que j'aie jamais vus. (Je sais pas si c'était voulu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, faudrait une interview de la lauréate).

Je sais, y a non-respect des règles sur la mortadelle, mais d'une part, c'est tellement à propos ; d'autre part on est au bar que diable et non sur un terrain de sport.


----------



## bebert (12 Octobre 2003)

Bravo Macelene ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Quant à Roberto : j'ai encore vu Monica (Cléopatre) Belluci dans son récit, ça devient lassant à la fin !


----------



## Luc G (12 Octobre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Quant à Roberto : j'ai encore vu Monica (Cléopatre) Belluci dans son récit, ça devient lassant à la fin !



hypocrite !


----------



## barbarella (12 Octobre 2003)

Bravo macelene, t'occupes pas des mauvaises langues, à ce jeu ce ne sont que les meileurs qui gagnent, en principe


----------



## bebert (12 Octobre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> hypocrite !



A vrai dire, je préfère les blondes (Adriana Karembeu par exemple et bien d'autres). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Mais ce n'est pas l'endroit pour en parler.


----------



## bebert (12 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Bravo macelene, t'occupes pas des mauvaises langues, à ce jeu ce ne sont que les meileurs qui gagnent, en principe



L'important n'est pas de gagner, mais de participer.


----------



## barbarella (12 Octobre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> L'important n'est pas de gagner, mais de participer.



C'est vrai, sinon, il y a longtemps que je participerais plus


----------



## bebert (12 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai, sinon, il y a longtemps que je participerais plus


----------



## aricosec (13 Octobre 2003)

*" ben tiens,on va pas se géner pour feliciter MACELENE"
"bravo"* 
.


----------



## macelene (13 Octobre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> *" ben tiens,on va pas se géner pour feliciter MACELENE"
> "bravo"*
> .



ben alors là popur une surprise c'est une surprise !!!!
Vraiment, primo mon Imac ne veut plus démarrer et d'autre part je remercie vivement Roberto de m'avoir prévenu de cette victoire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







, 
Honneur aux nouveaux ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, 
je ne me souviens pas de ce que j'ai pu écrire , votre verve restant à mes yeux largement supérieur en qualité et en quantité 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, je ne pouvais que m'incliner et ne rien poster.
Juste vous lire, et vous relire.
Mais pour ne pas perdre la face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, devant ce Roberto de Malheur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je ne pouvais poster que quelques stupides mots, juste couchés pendant un examen dans ma salle de bloc pératoire.
Sur ce AMIS du matin, pour moi ce jour 13/10/2003 , donnez moi les directives pour la suuite à donner à cette victoire.
Par MP, avant que j'apporte mon Joujou chez le docteur.

allez je vous laisse tous, vous m'avez bien fait rire





en me donnant la PALME


----------



## bebert (13 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Sur ce AMIS du matin, pour moi ce jour 13/10/2003 , donnez moi les directives pour la suuite à donner à cette victoire.
> Par MP, avant que j'apporte mon Joujou chez le docteur.



Désolé, pas par MP : tu proposes cinq mots, un thème et un délai (pas trop court 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Et zou !


----------



## bebert (14 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ... Et zou !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pour moi c'est un vrai calvaire d'écrire !


----------



## Luc G (14 Octobre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi c'est un vrai calvaire d'écrire !



Bebert, t'as fini d'essayer de te faire plaindre.


----------



## bebert (14 Octobre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Bebert, t'as fini d'essyaer de te faire plaindre.



Je ne cherche pas à me faire plaindre mais je reste ouvert à toute proposition (quelle quelle soit).


----------



## macelene (14 Octobre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Désolé, pas par MP : tu proposes cinq mots, un thème et un délai (pas trop court
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon, sur ce coup là, je risque d' être hors jeu pour un moment.
Mon IMac me joue des tours. Va falloir une intervention du spécialiste  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Déjà beaucoup de fidèles se mobilisent pour moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, font tout pour que je ne parte pas, merci à eux. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ce soir je réflêchis aux  *5 mots qui vont me donner du boulot* au thème qui va avec, un délai...
Comment je vais faire pour corriger vos copies ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je me précipite demain chez le sauveuteur.

Je vous dit donc à ce soir, j' y pense en faisant le dîner


----------



## macelene (14 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bon, sur ce coup là, je risque d' être hors jeu pour un moment.
> Mon IMac me joue des tours. Va falloir une intervention du spécialiste
> 
> 
> ...




J'ai bien pensé : je vous propose :

*Un voyage à Ouagadougou*





avec 

*Dessin, planète, couleur, belle plante, eau* 

allez à vos plumes, j' espère pouvoir revenir bien vite, je pense apporter mon Îmac chez le docteur jeudi, donc comme délai:




*Dimanche soir, pour consulter vos oeuvres et vous donner une réponse Lundi matin 20 octobre* 

ça vous donne du temps pour vous défouler , hein !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je vous attends de pieds fermes


----------



## Luc G (14 Octobre 2003)

Déjà que Roberto nous faisait visiter l'égypte et le temps avec un sujet bateau, si tu fais dans l'exotisme, jusqu'où va-t-il nous amener, je suis impatient de voir ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. Pour Arico : nettoie bien tes lunettes, c'est bien de  "voyage à OUAGADOUGOU" qu'il s'agit, et non de "vois, y a du jaja, glou-glou". Et le Burkina c'est la Haute-Volta, pas "une autre vodka".


----------



## aricosec (14 Octobre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Déjà que Roberto nous faisait visiter l'égypte et le temps avec un sujet bateau, si tu fais dans l'exotisme, jusqu'où va-t-il nous amener, je suis impatient de voir ça
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 _bof ! ouagadougou,c'est pas l'pérou !
je fais glouglou,mais j'suis pas fou
t'a l'air de dire, que tu crains l'pire
et pour un empire,j'te f'rai pas mentir !_














si me vient l'inspiration quelque chose de gratiné peut etre ????


----------



## barbarella (15 Octobre 2003)

Un voyage à Ouagadougou 



Pas besoin de beaux dessins,
Jai tout de suite compris,
Quand vous avez pris ma main.

Vous memmeniez en voyage,
Je men faisais une joie.

Mon rêve, Tizi-Ouzou,
Sarrêtait à Ouagadougou.
Vous vantâtes ses couleurs,
Avec beaucoup de bonheur.
Jeus pu en être séduite,
Au désespoir je fus réduite.

Je rêvais de belles plantes,
Dendroits où poser sa tente,
Il a fallu que je vous mente
Sirotant mon thé à la menthe.

Emmenez- moi sur la planète,
Je men ferais une fête,
Nhésitez pas, emmenez-moi.
Prenons de leau, prenons du vin,
Et dans un voyage immobile
Nallons pas à Ouagadougou.


----------



## aricosec (15 Octobre 2003)

en courrant la PLANETE,reve d'adolescent
et l'espoir dans ma tête,de croiser le printemps.
un jour dans un voyage ,au burkina-faso
m'apparut un mirage,comme une source d'EAU
.
sans me faire un DESSIN,en se collant a moi
quand sa chute de rein,dechainat mon émoi
que de sens embrasées,avont du assouvir
que de nuits eblouies,symboles du désir
.
c'était une BELLE PLANTE,une fiére yonyonsé
et contre toute attente,elle aimait un ninsi
et l'histoire de tristan,voir meme de juliette
etait du temps present,et refusait la fête
.
il lui fallait pourtant,pour conjurer le sort
aimer un etranger,ou se donner la mort
c'etait une coutume,qui venait du vieux temps
que l'amour se consume,meme avec un amant
.
au milieu des COULEURS,maisons ensoleillées
on cherche le bonheur,on trouve l'amitiée
je n'oublierai jamais,l'ancien wogodogo
et les troublants attraits,de la belle lumbo
.


----------



## macelene (15 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Vous êtes trop forts.*
> _Chais pas si ça vaut la peine que je balance ma tartine..._
> 
> 
> ...



*Allez la tartine, la tartine je vais plus avoir de mac pour vous lire *


----------



## aricosec (16 Octobre 2003)

pour contrer cette saga africaine il ne me vient qu'un mot "MOT"


----------



## macelene (16 Octobre 2003)

À ce jour mercredi 15 octobre 2003

TROIS concurents en lice pour le grand prix du forum du Bar.
Je vais me coucher avec délice dans mon grand lit pour savourer
votre délice verbal.
Peut être vais-je rêver  à l'un de vous.
On me dit que la nuit porte conseil. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais je ne me prononce pas puisque je peux avoir d'autres candidats.
Ils vous restent jusqu' à dimanche soir.
Avis aux intêrésés.


----------



## steve mcqueen (17 Octobre 2003)

Heuuuu... Il faut faire aussi long que le sieur Roberto ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si c'est le cas, ce n'est pas la peine, je me contenterai de vous lire.


----------



## krystof (17 Octobre 2003)

Comment vas-tu Steve ? Ça fait plaisir de te voir. Tu te fais trop rare dans le coin.
Trop de boulot ?


----------



## barbarella (17 Octobre 2003)

steve mcqueen a dit:
			
		

> Heuuuu... Il faut faire aussi long que le sieur Roberto ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ce n'est pas la peine de faire aussi long, il y en a même qui ont gagné sans rien écrire


----------



## bebert (17 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas la peine de faire aussi long, il y en a même qui ont gagné sans rien écrire



C'est pas celui qui a la plus longue (prose) qui est le meilleur ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Qui a gagné avec rien ? J'aimerais savoir comment il a fait !


----------



## krystof (17 Octobre 2003)

C'est moi. Et justement, je n'ai rien fait.


----------



## bebert (17 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> C'est moi. Et justement, je n'ai rien fait.



Tu as payé en nature ?


----------



## steve mcqueen (17 Octobre 2003)

C'est payant ? Il faut aussi s'inscrire quelque part ?


----------



## krystof (17 Octobre 2003)

Non, c'était trop important comparé à la somme initiale.

Une bouteille de rouge et un camembert ont suffit.


----------



## steve mcqueen (17 Octobre 2003)

Si ce n'est que ça, il doit me rester un peu de gruyère et quelques coquillettes


----------



## krystof (17 Octobre 2003)

Ça devrait suffire pour participer à trois concours.
Avec un supplément ketchup, une quatrième participation est même envisageable.


----------



## macelene (17 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas la peine de faire aussi long, il y en a même qui ont gagné sans rien écrire



Ben, c'est pas de ma faute, je me suis à peine lâchée, aux innocents les mains pleines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				bebert a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas celui qui a la plus longue (prose) qui est le meilleur !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai fait comme je pouvais




			
				krystof a dit:
			
		

> C'est moi. Et justement, je n'ai rien fait.



tu as encore le temps de te manifester, jamais trop tard pour bien faire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				bebert a dit:
			
		

> Tu as payé en nature ?



en tous cas, j'ai rien vu venir ni rien senti  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				steve mcqueen a dit:
			
		

> C'est payant ? Il faut aussi s'inscrire quelque part ?



Bonjour Steve, pas d'inscription suffit d'écrire un truc avec les mots du dernier Thème:
*Voyage à Ouagadougou* 
*Planète, eau, dessin, belle plante, couleurs*

il reste du temps, dimanche soir je relève les copies, je m'endors avec et je donne les résultats Lundi au petit matin


----------



## barbarella (17 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ben, c'est pas de ma faute, je me suis à peine lâchée, aux innocents les mains pleines



Ce n'est pas de toi dont je parle macelene, quand je dis rien, c'est rien


----------



## lumai (17 Octobre 2003)

Mais non  *reeeeste*, Roberto !!!

Surtout si tu essaye de naviguer de naviguer en véhicule tout terrain...





Et puis même ça risque de finir un peu comme dans ton histoire (si si, j'ai tout lu jusqu'au bout !)


----------



## Luc G (17 Octobre 2003)

J'avais pas vu le texte de Roberto (et je l'ai pas encore lu, pas le temps au boulot  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Je promets de faire plus court


----------



## steve mcqueen (17 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Steve, pas d'inscription suffit d'écrire un truc avec les mots du dernier Thème:
> *Voyage à Ouagadougou*
> *Planète, eau, dessin, belle plante, couleurs*
> 
> il reste du temps, dimanche soir je relève les copies, je m'endors avec et je donne les résultats Lundi au petit matin



Je ne joue pas pour gagner, juste pour participer. Je vais essayer de poster ça dans les temps.


----------



## macelene (17 Octobre 2003)

steve mcqueen a dit:
			
		

> Je ne joue pas pour gagner, juste pour participer. Je vais essayer de poster ça dans les temps.



ben on verra bien, Les trois textes en ma possession ne me permettent pas de me prononcer.
Alors au boulot, les retardataires


----------



## steve mcqueen (17 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Si je vous ennuie, *n'hésitez pas, hein : dites-le moi !*_



C'est juste que je ne pense pas avoir ton talent pour raconter les histoires, et que mon récit, si j'arrive à aligner trois mots de suite sans me perdre en route, ne dépassera pas, c'est quasiment sûr, les 20 lignes.


----------



## macelene (17 Octobre 2003)

steve mcqueen a dit:
			
		

> C'est juste que je ne pense pas avoir ton talent pour raconter les histoires, et que mon récit, si j'arrive à aligner trois mots de suite sans me perdre en route, ne dépassera pas, c'est quasiment sûr, les 20 lignes.



De toutes l' est trop fort ce Roberto, mais si ton avatar se rapporte à ton image  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,  *20 lignes seront suffisantes*







_Faut un début à tout_


----------



## steve mcqueen (18 Octobre 2003)

*Ouagadougou*...
_Ouagadougou_, l'Afrique... Daktari... Pour moi, 7 ans et déjà beaucoup de dents, c'était pareil ou presque. L'Afrique se résumait aux films de Tarzan et au lion qui louchait... Qu'est-ce que j'en savais, moi, de ce continent immense ? Rien. Mais ce n'était pas grave, c'était plein d'images aussi variées qu'exotiques, des animaux extraordinaires, comme au zoo ou au cirque, des parfums d'aventures... La *planète* des singes à côté, c'était de la rigolade !! Et _Ouagadougou_, pour le coup, ça sonnait drôle, ça faisait rigoler, ça faisait voyager, rien qu'à prononcer ce mot, j'étais sur le pont d'un navire, le visage au vent, à essayer de capter ces senteurs africaines... Prêt à voir surgir des montagnes et des déserts immenses, des créatures fantastiques. J'en avais plein mes yeux fermés. Je m'inventais tout, les *couleurs*, les odeurs, les rugissements des fauves dans la savane, les cris des singes dans la jungle, les tam-tams qui résonnent au loin la nuit... La grande aventure !! Avec tous ses dangers et aussi ses récompenses merveilleuses, ses étoiles sur des ciels immenses qui me faisaient rêver d'espaces vierges, au « _Docteur Shweitzer_ » que je venais de lire. Une malle magique, une joyeuse pagaille où tout était imaginable et donc possible, vrai.
Avec Patrick, mon fournisseur officiel de « _Tintin_ » (il avait la collection entière), on s'appropriait le salon. On déménageait les chaises, les fauteuils, on se recréait notre Afrique sous une couverture tendue au dessus de la table, notre tente, qui serait notre abri pour la nuit, contre les fauves et les crocodiles. On ne partait pas les mains vides, on prenait soin de dévaliser la cuisine avant notre départ... Ça se prépare une expédition comme ça, il n'était pas question une seule seconde d'imaginer devoir abandonner notre terrain d'aventure pour le goûter, alors on remplissait nos gourdes d'*eau* fraîche et de sirop de grenadine, nos poches de biscuits fait « _maison_ », on piquait les piles du poste de radio pour ne pas manquer de lumière sous la « _tente_ » (la torche tenait jamais longtemps), on empruntait la trousse de pharmacie factice de sa soeur (ça c'était pour les morsures des méchantes bêtes, genre araignées géantes) et surtout on oubliait pas de prendre avec nous nos carabines et tout ce que pouvaient comporter d'armes nos panoplies de cowboys et d'indiens (ça se recycle très bien). Et voilà, nous étions fin prêts pour passer l'après-midi en pleine jungle. 
Ouagadougou nous voilà !!
On s'amusait comme des fous, à se faire peur, à s'inventer toutes sortes d'animaux et de dangers. Le chat n'en croyait pas ses yeux, de nous voir détaler sous la « _tente_ » quand il faisait mine de traverser la « _jungle_ » du salon !! Quand j'y repense, c'était pas des aventures pour les filles, il ne nous serait pas venu à l'esprit d'inviter une *belle plante* à la peau d'ébène dans notre jeu, même pas une « _Jane_ », même pas en rêve !! On est con parfois à sept ans. Mais une fille, ça ne sait pas tirer à la carabine, et avec ces fauves qui rodaient dans le salon... Et ça ne manquait pas. Toutes les 5 minutes, il y en avait un qui s'approchait de notre tente pour nous dévorer, ou pire, nous piquer nos délicieux biscuits !! Ahlala... Quelles frousses on se faisait !! Des hordes d'éléphants furieux et de rhinocéros incontrôlables sortaient des *dessins* du tapis et dévalaient vers nous !! La maison résonnait toute l'après-midi de « _PAN !_ », « _J'en ai eu un !_ », « _Attention, là, un autre !!_ », sans compter les imitations diverses des cris d'animaux de toutes sortes que nous rencontrions.
Quel joyeux bordel ces voyages à Ouagadougou...!!


----------



## barbarella (18 Octobre 2003)

Alors là, bravo


----------



## steve mcqueen (18 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> De toutes l' est trop fort ce Roberto, mais si ton avatar se rapporte à ton image
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ben finalement, 20 lignes, ça va vite...


----------



## bebert (18 Octobre 2003)

C'est un texte ni trop court, ni trop long. Juste comme il faut quoi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



N'est-ce pas Roberto ?


----------



## steve mcqueen (18 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Y joue les modestes, Steve,_ mais putain *y va tous nous enterrer,* on aura même pas la tête qui dépasse !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci monsieur Roberto. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





C'est qui ce Guytantakul ?


----------



## bebert (18 Octobre 2003)

Je demande un délai !


----------



## Luc G (18 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Alors au boulot, les retardataires


Comment ça, les retardataires 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On est dimanche ???


----------



## macelene (18 Octobre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Je demande un délai !



*Délai: mais tu as 48 heures pour faire glisser ta plume sur une page blanche, tu as du temps...... * 

alors vas-y mon Bebert, à toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Comment ça, les retardataires
> 
> 
> 
> ...






*Le temps passe si vite, mon grand , toi aussi 48 heures pour nous pondre un truc de Grand.... * 

Allez au boulot....


----------



## macelene (18 Octobre 2003)

steve mcqueen a dit:
			
		

> Ben finalement, 20 lignes, ça va vite...









*je suis toute retournée, comment vais-je faire ....* 




			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Y joue les modestes, Steve,_ mais putain *y va tous nous enterrer,* on aura même pas la tête qui dépasse !
> 
> 
> 
> ...






*Ben t'as du soucis à te faire* 



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Te fous don' pas d'moi, en plus, Bébert,_ chuis sur l' rebord de la fenêtre et *j'attends lundi matin que Macélène rende son verdict, et après...* _Après vous oublierez pas que c'était chouette, qu'on a passé des bons moments ensemble..._
> _Ah ouais une dernière chose :_ dites à vos gendarmes que je n'aurai pas d'arme et qu'ils pourront tirer.
> J' m'en fous, de tout ça.
> *Bon week-end.*
> ...


_ 


Allez, je vais avoir du boulot sur la planche, moi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## steve mcqueen (18 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Te fous don' pas d'moi, en plus, Bébert,_ chuis sur l' rebord de la fenêtre et *j'attends lundi matin que Macélène rende son verdict, et après...* _Après vous oublierez pas que c'était chouette, qu'on a passé des bons moments ensemble..._
> _Ah ouais une dernière chose :_ dites à vos gendarmes que je n'aurai pas d'arme et qu'ils pourront tirer.
> J' m'en fous, de tout ça.
> *Bon week-end.*
> ...


_







J'le ref'rai plus, c'est promis. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Luc G (18 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Allez au boulot....



T'as de ces expressions, un vendredi soir à 6 heures.


----------



## aricosec (18 Octobre 2003)

bon voyons voir,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,BEBERT n'ecriras rien comme dab, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,ROBERTO va s'ecraser du haut de son etage,ça va faire une grosse tache rouge sur le trottoir,des chiens vont casser la croute avec sa cervelle, _"ça va etre affreux !..affreux !"_





 ,STEVE nouveau ne peut pas gagner du premier coup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ,LUCG n'aura peut etre pas le temps  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.
*J'AI ENCORE TOUTES MES CHANCES !..









*


----------



## steve mcqueen (18 Octobre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> STEVE nouveau ne peut pas gagner du premier coup



Ça tombe très bien, je n'étais pas venu pour ça.


----------



## barbarella (18 Octobre 2003)

steve mcqueen a dit:
			
		

> Ça tombe très bien, je n'étais pas venu pour ça.



Ben oui, comme tout le monde ici, il suffit pour s'en convaincre de voir les cadeaux dispendieux que certains font au jury, dans l'espoir de se faire nommer


----------



## barbarella (18 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Te fous don' pas d'moi, en plus, Bébert,_ chuis sur l' rebord de la fenêtre et *j'attends lundi matin que Macélène rende son verdict, et après...* _Après vous oublierez pas que c'était chouette, qu'on a passé des bons moments ensemble..._
> _Ah ouais une dernière chose :_ dites à vos gendarmes que je n'aurai pas d'arme et qu'ils pourront tirer.
> J' m'en fous, de tout ça.
> *Bon week-end.*



Roberto, je te rappelle que nous sommes au rez-de-chaussée, allez rentres, tu vas t'enrhumer


----------



## bebert (18 Octobre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> bon voyons voir,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai lu plus haut qu'on pouvait gagner avec rien alors j'ai toutes mes chances !


----------



## aricosec (18 Octobre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> J'ai lu plus haut qu'on pouvait gagner avec rien alors j'ai toutes mes chances !


.
oui mais a condition de picoler ferme comme KRYSTOF et VIEUX RALEUR,quand ils font la java,ils ne savent meme plus si ils ont posté ou pas,généreusement de temps en temps,ont leur attribuent une victoire les pauvres
vu leur déchéance !













.


----------



## macelene (18 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ET comme y faisait hyper-froid cette nuit, j'ai fermé la fenêtre.
> Chuis toujours accroupi sur le rebord, mais le rebord *intérieur.*
> 
> 
> ...








 pfffffooooou...!!! T'as des courbatures ? T'as réussi à te déplier ? Et les genoux ça va? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, te fouler la cheville que je sache ça n' empêche pas d' écrire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







, assis sur ta chaise la jambe surélevée tu auras toujours accés à ton clavier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, alors pas d'excuses Mon Roberto











Toujours 4 candidats, je vais finir par les savoir par coeur vos textes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Mais pour ne rien vous cacher mon coeur balance.
Je dirais même que.....ben, je sais plus trop....
Ce Steve, le petit nouveau, je lui dirais bien deux mots...ou plus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, 




me plaît beaucoup.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: 



_Roberto ? tu as de quoi manger pendant ce week-end ?_


----------



## lumai (18 Octobre 2003)

Halalala ! Il est pas facile votre jeu. Non cest vrai quoi ! Un voyage à Ouagadougou ! Je sais même pas où ça se trouve ! Attendez, je vais faire un tour sur google.
..
..
.
Ca y est, jai trouvé : Cest au Burkina Faso, quelque part sur la *planète* entre le Ghana et le Mali! Jaurai appris quelque chose aujourdhui. Alors il faut écrire quelque chose sur un voyage à Ouagadougou

Bon, voyons Ouagadougou Ca fait penser à une Afrique pleine de mystère et dexotisme. Voyons Tiens justement, je vois une femme, occidentale, saharienne beige, ombrelle et éventail. Elle a chaud, elle est toute poussiéreuse, vient de faire 8 heures de piste en méhari et elle se demande se quelle peut bien faire ici. Quelle idée peut bien avoir son botaniste de mari de lentraîner dans ces pays. Elle serait tellement mieux, à lombre du grand chêne, juste à droite de lallée, à siroter son thé, dans un vrai service à thé, avec sa mère, sa sur, sa tante, ses trois belles-surs, la voisine et les filles de la voisineAu lieu de cela, elle se retrouve dans un jardin à Ouagadougou, avec Georges qui sébahit toutes les deux minutes, en lui montrant de la broussaille et en sécriant « Quelle *belle plante* ! Quelle *belle plante* ! »
Mais non, je peux pas écrire ça ! Roberto nous a déjà fait le coup du couple en goguette dans lAfrique coloniale (Oooh, cest beau comme ils saiment dans cette histoire !)

Bon, voyons Je voisJe vois Matoufo ! Il vit à une demi journée de marche de Ouagadougou. Je ne sais pas trop quand. Plutôt avant larrivée des Français. Le puits du village est à sec. Il a été désigné par le clan pour les représenter auprès du roi. Voilà pourquoi il est en route pour Ouagadougou. Il leur expliquera, là-bas, quils nont plus d*eau*, que les cultures sèchent, que leur bétail est affamé et queux ne tarderont pas à lêtre aussi
Alors, là, STOP !!! Bonjour les clichés ! Comment faire pleurer dans les chaumières !

Bon, voyons Je vois Je vois Je me vois ! En voyage organisé, en route pour Ouagadougou ! Le bus nest pas climatisé mais bon, la route est bitumée, alors on va pas se plaindre. Quelle idée a bien pu avoir ce couple, à côté de moi ! Leur fils de 5 ans est malade depuis 3 jours (Tourista plus bus). Il aurait été bien mieux avec ses grands-parents ou sa tante. Il aurait pu passer une semaine à jouer avec ses cousins. Quest-ce quil est malade ce môme, le pauvre. En plus, il est mignon comme tout : il arrête pas de me faire des *dessins*. Il a que deux *couleurs*, alors, bon, jai les cheveux vert et le soleil derrière est rose Des fois cest le contraire Cest gentil, mais quest ce quil est malade

Halalala ! Mais quest-ce que je raconte ! Pour ce petit jeu, jaffame tout un village de la Haute Volta, je rends malade un petit garçon et je barbe une pauvre femme qui a le malheur dêtre mariée à un botaniste Non je crois que je vais marrêter là et que je ne jouerai que la prochaine fois. Jessaierai de semer un peu moins de malheur


----------



## steve mcqueen (18 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, comme tout le monde ici, il suffit pour s'en convaincre de voir les cadeaux dispendieux que certains font au jury, dans l'espoir de se faire nommer


Ben pas moi madame « _barbarella_ », mon cadeau, je viens de le faire, et il n'est pas intéressé.


----------



## steve mcqueen (18 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Comment ça, comment ça ???*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je ne suis pas certain d'être assez inspiré pour pouvoir vous suivre ainsi tout le temps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais c'est gentil , venant de toi, je prends ça comme un compliment.


----------



## steve mcqueen (18 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Mais pour ne rien vous cacher mon coeur balance.
> Je dirais même que.....ben, je sais plus trop....
> Ce Steve, le petit nouveau, je lui dirais bien deux mots...ou plus.
> 
> ...



Heuuuu...


----------



## steve mcqueen (18 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je le savais.
> Je vais me réinscrire sur MacGé, je m'appellerais "Cary Grant", mon avatar ce sera Cary Grant levant les z'yeux au ciel, et ce sera hyper-cool : tout le monde m'aimera.








Si j'avais pu me douter que ça ferait autant de ramdam, je n'aurai rien posté du tout...


----------



## steve mcqueen (18 Octobre 2003)

Désolé mais je ne suis pas fait pour la compétion, vraiment pas.


----------



## bebert (18 Octobre 2003)

steve mcqueen a dit:
			
		

> Désolé mais je ne suis pas fait pour la compétion, vraiment pas.



Euh Steve ! Soit tu me fais marcher, soit tu n'as pas compris que c'était de l'humour !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






On ne va pas le répeter 36 fois (quoique) : ce n'est pas une compétition, c'est juste un jeu pour passer le temps !!!


----------



## lumai (18 Octobre 2003)

steve mcqueen a dit:
			
		

> Si j'avais pu me douter que ça ferait autant de ramdam, je n'aurai rien posté du tout...



Mais non, t'inquiètes pas !!!











Dis-donc, Roberto, faut pas faire fuir les gens comme ça !!! Bon, je sais, c'est mon 2ème post sur ce thread... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez, viens, descends de ton rebord. Tu vas finir par tomber et t'auras gagné une bosse. Ce sera rouge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, puis bleu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, puis vert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, puis jaune 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## steve mcqueen (18 Octobre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Euh Steve ! Soit tu me fais marcher, soit tu n'as pas compris que c'était de l'humour !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Passer le temps, je suis d'accord, surtout que j'ai bien eu besoin de mon après-midi pour écrire ce fichu texte. Après, pour moi, ça s'arrête là. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Je pensais que tout le monde participait mais tu ne dois pas avoir assez de temps à perdre...


----------



## steve mcqueen (18 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Oh non, hé Steeeeeeve !
> *Sans déconner !*_
> 
> 
> ...



Je ne crois pas non, je n'ai aucun talent à raconter des histoires, tout juste quelques lignes, des morceaux éparses... Rien de comparable avec ce que tu es capable d'écrire toi. Moi, j'en suis incapable. Inutile de se leurrer.


----------



## macelene (19 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Cht'avais pas dit ?_
> Après que ce prétendu Steve McQueen ait posté son si joli texte si court et tellement bien balancé, vendredi après-midi, j'ai entamé sur le champs une *grève de la faim illimitée.*
> _Je ne bois que du Cherry Coke© une fois par jour pour pas tomber trop vite dans le coma._








 Allez si tu tombes dans les pommes , je serai la première à venir te faire  *du bouche à bouche*




n!oublie pas de te laver les dents  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				steve mcqueen a dit:
			
		

> Passer le temps, je suis d'accord, surtout que j'ai bien eu besoin de mon après-midi pour écrire ce fichu texte. Après, pour moi, ça s'arrête là.









 Ah ! non tu ne vas pas t' arrêter là, tu passes dans mon bureau et on discute un peu des modalités à venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Oh non, hé Steeeeeeve !
> *Sans déconner !*_
> 
> 
> ...



Et tu noteras que ROBERTO, est entièrement de mon avis.







*Et je suis, Steve 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, à ton entière disposition, pas de soucis, j'ai du temps pour faire du tapotage, je te donne mon mail privé, tu m' écris, et on voit pour la suite de notre affaire*










			
				steve mcqueen a dit:
			
		

> Je ne crois pas non, je n'ai aucun talent à raconter des histoires, tout juste quelques lignes, des morceaux éparses... Rien de comparable avec ce que tu es capable d'écrire toi. Moi, j'en suis incapable. Inutile de se leurrer.



Allez, ne fais pas ton Timide 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, ne te déprécie pas,  *Tu es tout à fait à la hauteur* 
À moins que tu nous cache quelque chose......



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je voudrais pas avoir l'air d'influencer la Juge en peignoir qui sirote son café, (_ça baille, là !_) mais...
> _Très joli texte, Lumai !_



Voilà, je m'absente un moment, je reviens voir si les textes des retardataires sont là et je découvre avec délice, le ravissant texte de Lumai..







Et j'avoue que cela me touche grandement, oulala ça va être vraiment difficile de vous départager. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



PS:_La juge en peignoir qui sirote son café, mollement assoupie sur son canapé, rêve ......_ 




			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est le premier sujet de Macélène, et il suscite des premiers envois de grande qualité.
> _Un plaisir._
> 
> 
> ...



Sujet de Macelene, mais de beaux textes de vous tous.
Et là, je n'y suis pour rien, merci à tous , je vous adore.


----------



## steve mcqueen (19 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! non tu ne vas pas t' arrêter là, tu passes dans mon bureau et on discute un peu des modalités à venir




Oula !! Pour que Roberto me tombe dessus du haut de sa fenêtre et m'accuse d'influencer le jury ? Est-ce bien raisonnable ?


----------



## steve mcqueen (19 Octobre 2003)

steve mcqueen a dit:
			
		

> Oula !! Pour que Roberto me tombe dessus du haut de sa fenêtre et m'accuse d'influencer le jury ? Est-ce bien raisonnable ?



Et puis d'abord, il est où ce bureau ?


----------



## macelene (19 Octobre 2003)

steve mcqueen a dit:
			
		

> Oula !! Pour que Roberto me tombe dessus du haut de sa fenêtre et m'accuse d'influencer le jury ? Est-ce bien raisonnable ?






*Mais où est la raison , Mon beau Steve.....*




			
				steve mcqueen a dit:
			
		

> Et puis d'abord, il est où ce bureau ?






*Je vois que il ne t'a pas falllut beaucoup de temps pour réfléchir .....* 












  Et , hop, dans la poche de mon peignoir, l'affaire est ds le sac


----------



## bebert (19 Octobre 2003)

Bon, taisez-vous ! J'arrive pas à écrire !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Et hop ! voila mon texte :

Thème : Voyage à Ouagadougou 
Planète, eau, dessin, belle plante, couleurs 

<font class="small">Code:</font><hr /><pre>
MISSION : IMPOSSIBLE
*-------------------

M. Mario,

Votre mission, si vous l'acceptez est d'aller au Burkina Faso, anciennement Haute-Volta.
Ils ont changé de nom, suite à une gigantesque panne d'électricité causée par un scientifique illuminé,
le professeur Kilo Ouatte. Il voulait voyager dans le temps et rencontrer une certaine Monica Lewinski.
Mais je m'égare

En fait, non, je ne m'égare pas : le but est de capturer ledit professeur qui essaye par tous les moyens,
de produire suffisamment d'électricité pour atteindre son objectif.
Il agit en toute impunité puisque c'est le beau-frère du général Sangoulé Lamizana, c'est dire !
Il est allé jusqu'à repousser les nuages pour que le soleil donne à ses capteurs solaires leur pleine puissance.

Vous rejoindrez votre cousin M. Luigi en mission de reconnaissance.
Il est officiellement en train d'installer des pompes à EAU afin de redonner des COULEURS
aux BELLES PLANTES de ce pays, victime de la sécheresse causée par le méchant professeur.

J'espère que vous avez compris. Je vais pas vous faire un DESSIN quand même ?
Si vous réussissez, vous rejoindrez le panthéon des super-héros de la PLANETE !
Comme d'habitude, si les choses devaient mal tourner, si l'un d'entre vous devait être blessé ou tué,
la plomberie Sanzeau nierait avoir eu toute relation avec vous.
Ce message s'autodétruira dans cinq secondes.

**********
</pre><hr />


----------



## steve mcqueen (19 Octobre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Et hop ! voila mon texte :



Ou comment démontrer que quantité ne rime pas forcément avec qualité. Bravo bebert. Je l'aime bien ton texte moi, il me fait rire.


----------



## steve mcqueen (19 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Mais où est la raison , Mon beau Steve.....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et ne venez pas me dire ou m'accuser d'influencer quelque jury que ce soit après de telles déclarations. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_Existe t-il ici une personne compétente qui se charge des victimes de harcèlement ?_


----------



## Nephou (19 Octobre 2003)

*Voyage à Ouagadougou*

« Ouagadougou. Putain, il ma fallu une heure pour trouver où cétait  faut dire que je cherchais Ougadoudou  j'en était presque à me demander si ce nétait pas sur une autre *planète*. Bref, j'identifie la ville et son pays et me trouve un hôtel. Vu le plafond de mes notes de frais, jai pas besoin de vous faire un *dessin* quand au standing de lhôtel. Je me consolais en disant que ce serait plus discret. Plus discret quel con : evec mes cheveux blons et même mon meilleur bronzage j'étais qussi discret quun maquereau au milieu dun verre d*eau*.
 Vous vous êtes fait repéré alors ?
 Ben ouais, cela faisait deux jours que je rodais à la recherche de *belles plantes*  si jai utilisé le mot de maquereau tout à lheure ce nétait pas innocent pas innocent arffff
 Pouvons nous continuer sil vous plaît ?
 Ok, pardon. Bref, je me faisais donc suer sous ce putain de soleil, sauf vot respect, à la recherche de la nouvelle star pour mon patron. Celui qui limite les notes de frais : M. C Quand ils me sont tombés dessus. Ils étaient bien deux. En général je sors pas sans ma doublure mais là, je lavais laissée dans lhôtel suite à une nuit un peu enfin, les trois types
 Ils étaient deux ou trois ?
 Je ne men souviens plus : javais soif, javais chaud et javais sommeil, les yeux rivés sur les jeunes filles qui passaient. En tout cas ils étaient plusieurs et ils m'en ont fait voir de toutes les *couleurs* et ce fut le grand blackout dans ma tête.
 Et vous voilà devant-moi. Très bien, veuillez signer ici sil vous plaît.
 Je vais au trou alors ?
 Considérez-nous comme Europassistance : vous avez un accident et on vous rapatrie par avion.
 Avec les menottes ?
 Avec les menottes. »

_Je voulais juste faire un petit coucou sur ce sujet qui ma bien souvent fait sortir de mon blues. Mais finalement cest plus sympa den profiter pour commettre un texte sans préméditation.
Bonjour à tous et bienvenu et bravo aux nouveaux venus.

à+_


----------



## aricosec (19 Octobre 2003)

la,c'est super chouette,ont a fait le plein,que du beau monde,il va y avoir de la zizanie pour gagner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
bon,je vote pour moi


----------



## macelene (19 Octobre 2003)

0 heure 26 minutes . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












 Je suis aux anges, je n'ai jamais vu autant de candidats. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dans le désordre et honneur aux filles :
*Barbarella avec un poème*




*Lumai, le voyage organisé*




*Roberto, un voyage dans le temps*




*Aricosec, et la belle lumbo*




*Steve Macqueen, souvenirs d'enfance*




*Berbert, mission impossible*




*Nephou, recherche de belles plantes*













 7 candidats, du beau monde comme dit si bien Aricosec.





 2 filles, 5 garçons, mais que vais-je faire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je vous enmène tous dans ma tannière, la lumière scintille doucement, le bruit de la nuit me fait rêver à vos si doux voyages. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai du mal à désigner mon préféré. J'ai bien sûr un petit penchant, je vous le cache ?
Sans doute, des souvenirs d'enfances font monter en moi cette nostalgie de ma terre d'enfance; je retrouve aussi dans un voyage, ceux de mes ancètres; cette terre d' Afrique tant de foi martyrisée, celui qui cherche de l'eau; un voyage interrompu; 
le un grand trou noir....... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tout ça c'est super chouette, me reste à faire le plus difficile, nommer celui ou celle qui nous donnera l'envie de nous lancer à nouveau devant l' étreinte de la page blanche. 




*Je les prends comme de véritables cadeaux, des petits bouts de vie que je garderai longtemps au creux de mon coeur* 









 Je vous dit à tous à Lundi, ............


----------



## Luc G (19 Octobre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> la,c'est super chouette,ont a fait le plein,que du beau monde,il va y avoir de la zizanie pour gagner
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu sais bien qu'on t'a enlevé tes droits civiques, Arico.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon, faut que je m'occupe de pondre quelque chose, un de ces jours :  je crois bien qu'il n'y a jamais eu autant de gribouilleurs ici. on va faire péter l'audimat.


----------



## macelene (19 Octobre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Bon, faut que je m'occupe de pondre quelque chose, un de ces jours :  je crois bien qu'il n'y a jamais eu autant de gribouilleurs ici.








 Et vous mon cher LucG, vous avez 24 heures pour vous décider .......... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> on va faire péter l'audimat.











 Et j 'en suis toute étonnée .........


----------



## bebert (19 Octobre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> la,c'est super chouette,ont a fait le plein,que du beau monde,il va y avoir de la zizanie pour gagner
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Comme dit Roberto, à part le trio vedette Arico-Barba-Luc de ce thread, le vainqueur est souvent le petit nouveau ou la petite nouvelle ! Donc c'est fichu pour toi !


----------



## steve mcqueen (19 Octobre 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> *Voyage à Ouagadougou*
> 
> _Je voulais juste faire un petit coucou sur ce sujet qui ma bien souvent fait sortir de mon blues. Mais finalement cest plus sympa den profiter pour commettre un texte sans préméditation.
> Bonjour à tous et bienvenu et bravo aux nouveaux venus.
> ...



C'est très gentil Nephou, merci.
J'aime aussi beaucoup ton texte.


----------



## steve mcqueen (19 Octobre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Comme dit Roberto, à part le trio vedette Arico-Barba-Luc de ce thread, le vainqueur est souvent le petit nouveau ou la petite nouvelle ! Donc c'est fichu pour toi !



Et pourquoi pas bebert pour une fois ?


----------



## Luc G (19 Octobre 2003)

Bon, j'ai fait vite, j'ai pas poli,
excusez-moi si c'est pas joli, joli  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




De Dakar à Ouagadougou par le chemin des écoliers
------------------------------------------------------------

Jaurais pas du, jaurais pas du,
Jaurais pas du écouter ce glandu.
À la gare de Dakar, 
Il ma payé un coup à boire.

Jai pris le train, jétais pas bien,
Je vais pas vous faire un dessin.
Le thieboudienne menaçait
Dans lautre sens de repasser

Tous les wagons étaient bondés,
Je me suis affalé contre un panier.
Je me suis endormi comme un bébé,
Une secousse ma réveillé.

Bordel, six heures avaient passé
Et pour changer à Thiès, cétait raté.
À Saint-louis, déjà, le train sarrêtait,
Diourbel et Bamako, fallait plus y penser.

La route de Ouagadougou
Était semée de clous.
Faut pas mollir, me suis-je dit
Tas quà passer par la Mauritanie.

Je me suis carapaté jusquà Rosso,
En taxi-brousse, il faisait chaud.
Jai pris la pirogue pour passer leau,
Jai repris des couleurs, quel ballot.

Direction Nouakchott et re le taxi-brousse.
Dans un boui-boui, un bon couscous.
Jai traîné au ksar en attendant le soir
En buvant du thé vert, pas noir.

Le matin, on était sept dans la peugeot.
Plus une chèvre et les cageots
Et mille bornes à se taper,
Jusquà Nema, jétais cassé.

Jétais ravi en arrivant,
Jy connaissais rien en géo.
Je me suis retrouvé le bec dans leau
Fini, plus de goudron devant.

Pour arriver à Tombouctou,
Il ma fallu prendre un chameau.
Ça, pour suser le cul, ces animaux,
Y a pas à dire, ça vaut le coup.

Depuis trois mois jétais parti.
Pour arriver jusquà Mopti,
Jai galéré dans les marais
Toutes les routes étaient barrées.

Si jai fini par traverser,
Cest que la chance avait tourné,
Une belle plante ma ramassé,
Jai appris le Pular sur loreiller.

Enfin, jai vu Ouagadougou
Mais je ny avais plus le goût.
Jai pris le vélo jusquà Bobo
Et puis le train, sobre comme un chameau.

Depuis, cest sûr, je connais la planète.
Jai des atlas partout sur les banquettes.
Ne pas connaître sa géographie
Peut vous amener de gros ennuis.

PS. Ce n'est pas autobiographique, enfin pas totalement.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PPS. Oui, il faut filer le pompon à Bebert, sinon il va encore nous faire un complexe d'infériorité ; ou alors à Roberto qui va finir par croire qu'on lui en veut alors qu'il nous fait des textes très beaux ; ou alors...

Bon, après tout, c'est à Macelene de se débrouiller


----------



## bebert (19 Octobre 2003)

steve mcqueen a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi pas bebert pour une fois ?



Mon heure de gloire est passée depuis bien longtemps ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Voir les premières pages de ce thread


----------



## macelene (19 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Dimanche à l' heure de l' apéro .
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Merci Luc G d'avoir ajouté du piment à cette sauce.
Et elle a un super goût d' authentique, je me régale.


----------



## bebert (20 Octobre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> PPS. Oui, il faut filer le pompon à Bebert, sinon il va encore nous faire un complexe d'infériorité ; ou alors à Roberto qui va finir par croire qu'on lui en veut alors qu'il nous fait des textes très beaux ; ou alors...



Par pitié, pas de pitié svp !


----------



## macelene (20 Octobre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Par pitié, pas de pitié svp !






*Je n' aurais aucune pitiè !!!!*


----------



## bebert (20 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Je n' aurais aucune pitiè !!!!*



Surtout que je suis hors sujet. J'ai oublié de parler de Ouagadougou dans mon texte, quel con !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors si je gagne, je crierais au complot !


----------



## barbarella (20 Octobre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Surtout que je suis hors sujet. J'ai oublié de parler de Ouagadougou dans mon texte, quel con !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est vrai que tu n'as pas écrit Ouagadougou en toutes lettres, mais ton texte est tellement descriptif, qu'on sait tout de suite que l'action se passe là-bas.

Courage, ne désespère pas


----------



## macelene (20 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que tu n'as pas écrit Ouagadougou en toutes lettres, mais ton texte est tellement descriptif, qu'on sait tout de suite que l'action se passe là-bas.
> 
> Courage, ne désespère pas






*Pourquoi, il n' a jamais gagné ? Bebert ?*


----------



## bebert (20 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Courage, ne désespère pas



Si avec tout ça je ne gagne pas, je me retire dans un couvent !


----------



## barbarella (20 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Pourquoi, il n' a jamais gagné ? Bebert ?*



Si les choses ont été bien faites, normalement tout le monde a gagné au moins une fois. C'est la règle du jeu tout le monde doit gagner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_sympa ton avatar macelene_


----------



## macelene (20 Octobre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Si avec tout ça je ne gagne pas, je me retire dans un couvent !






*Note que dans ta région y'en a de superbes , des couvents*


----------



## barbarella (20 Octobre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Si avec tout ça je ne gagne pas, je me retire dans un couvent !



Comme ça tu auras le temps d'écrire


----------



## macelene (20 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> _sympa ton avatar macelene_



_PS: merci Barbarella, c'est mon petit secret qui me l'a fait !!!!_


----------



## bebert (20 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Note que dans ta région y'en a de superbes , des couvents*



Je comptais aller chez les trappistes belges


----------



## bebert (20 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Comme ça tu auras le temps d'écrire



Ils ont l'internet ?


----------



## barbarella (20 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> _PS: merci Barbarella, c'est mon petit secret qui me l'a fait !!!!_



La discrétion s'impose alors


----------



## bebert (20 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Pourquoi, il n' a jamais gagné ? Bebert ?*



Relis les 100 et quelques pages de ce thread !


----------



## macelene (20 Octobre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Ils ont l'internet ?




Je crois que tu n'auras pas de problèmes  Les trappistes et internet


----------



## aricosec (20 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Je n' aurais aucune pitiè !!!!*


.
là,nous avons vu ton talent pour motiver la plume de tout ces macgéistes,qui se contentaient de lire,nous pouvons donc te considerer comme notre gourou(oute ? )  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,ne sois donc pas trop sévére,il n'y a jamais eu autant de participants  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















.
ps : [perso-macelene]"j'ai un bon d'achat informatique pour toi,en cas de victoire"[/perso-macelene]
.
_"ce n'est pas un pot de vin,stop ,je répéte ce n'est pas un pot de vin"_


----------



## bebert (20 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que tu n'auras pas de problèmes  Les trappistes et internet



Je pensais à ça : http://users.skynet.be/la_cuisine_belge/biere_belge_speciale_Westmalle.htm


----------



## steve mcqueen (20 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> _sympa ton avatar macelene_



Oui, je trouve aussi. Très sympa. 
j'ai toujours eu un gros faible pour *Hedy Lamar*...


----------



## macelene (20 Octobre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> là,nous avons vu ton talent pour motiver la plume de tout ces macgéistes,qui se contentaient de lire,nous pouvons donc te considerer comme notre gourou(oute ? )
> 
> 
> ...




Comment être sévère, je ne suis pas comme ça.
Et j'ai passé mon dimanche à vous relire. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 C'est comme un défi que vous m' avez lancé, plusieurs fois je suis venue vous lire, et y' en a un qui m'a dit :" allez fait le, écrit quelques mots, j' osais pas, et je l 'ai fait. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai eu honte de le poster, je suis revenue pour l' effacer et faire une mauvaise blague. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, et je pouvais plus le gommer....

Merci de m' avoir fait gagné Barba, Arico, LucG, Bebert, les habitués de "Avec la tête"; et de vous avoir donné à tous l'envie de me composer ces jolis mots. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












 Extrèmement difficile pour moi de désigner un vainqueur, je ne veux pas avoir l'esprit critique et ne suis pas critique littéraire.







 Votre  *Gourou ou Gouroute , oh oui ça me plaît........* 
Ne m'en voulez aps trop , je vais encore ce soir vous relire. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



pour m' imprégner encore de vos récits, bien sûr j'ai ma petite idée....
Mais qu' importe le principal pour moi aura été de vous avoir à mes côtés ces quelques jours. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_"j'ai un bon d'achat informatique pour toi,en cas de victoire" _ *C'est tout ?*


----------



## macelene (20 Octobre 2003)

steve mcqueen a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je trouve aussi. Très sympa.
> j'ai toujours eu un gros faible pour *Hedy Lamar*...






*hep, toi le nouveau , tu fais quoi demain ?.........*


----------



## Luc G (20 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Extrèmement difficile pour moi de désigner un vainqueur, je ne veux pas avoir l'esprit critique et ne suis pas critique littéraire.



Te prends pas la tête pour le vainqueur : tu fais comme tu sens. Il n'y a rien à gagner, mais surtout rien à perdre. Il s'agit de prendre du plaisir à écrire un texte ou à choisir un thème et des mots. C'est ça qui compte. Les résultats, c'est juste pour faire tourner le jeu. Ce n'est ni un Goncourt ni un concours (sinon de circonstances  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## barbarella (20 Octobre 2003)

T'en fais pas macelene, tu as aussi la solution de prendre des petits bouts de papier, y inscrire le nom des candidats, les plier, les déposer dans un chapeau et d'en tirer un au hasard de ton innocente main.

Le hasard, est souvent si grand


----------



## bebert (20 Octobre 2003)

Bon, ça vient ? Je suis en déplacement à Lyon aujourd'hui et je n'aurais pas le plaisir de savourer ma victoire !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mouahahahahahahahahaha !!!


----------



## Luc G (20 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> T'en fais pas macelene, tu as aussi la solution de prendre des petits bouts de papier, y inscrire le nom des candidats, les plier, les déposer dans un chapeau et d'en tirer un au hasard de ton innocente main.
> 
> Le hasard, est souvent si grand



J'ai failli lui dire la même chose hier soir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais je me suis retenu


----------



## macelene (20 Octobre 2003)

Voilà, voilà, je suis là, fidèle au poste ..... Et vous ......






 Que de beaux textes vous m' avez offert, et par rodre d' apparition: 

*Babarella*
*Aricosec* 
*Roberto* 
*Steve Mac Queen* 
*Lumai* 
*Bebert* 
*Nephou*
*Luc G* 






 je ne vais pas encore vous passer de la pommade sur le dos  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, vous êtes impatient de savoir, hein ?.....
Alors pour clore ce bon moment, et en espérant qu' il y en aura d' autres, j'ai demandé à Monica de venir remettre le petit billet d' humeur du Lundi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















 tout spécialement pour  *ROBERTO* que j'ai désigné  *Palme d' Or* , bon je sais je pouvais le classer hors catégorie, mais bon......que voulez-vous c'est bon . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je tiens à féliciter  *Lumai*, petite nouvelle, qui m'a fait rire, ça fait tourner les pages de la vie, et quand on ne sait pas quoi écrire, là c' est super



*Palme d' Argent* , pour toi.

Aussi, merci à Nephou de s' être penché sur mes mots et de les avoir mêlés dans cette parodie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et ce petit nouveau, qui vient troubler l' ordre avec un premier jet de 20  lignes et des souvenirs d' enfants qui nous enmène en arrière, lui je lui donne la  *Palme de Bronze*





Merci à tous où que vous soyez, loin ou près de moi, et que Roberto, nous donne de quoi nous lâcher encore un peu.


----------



## aricosec (20 Octobre 2003)

ben ça,je l'aurais parié que ROBERTO allais nous doubler,je les ais vu tout les deux boulevards des italiens,ça draguait dur
et aprés ça ,MACELENE l'ingenue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,vient nous parlez d'impartialitée. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






trucage héonté,billevisées,escroqueries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









.


----------



## steve mcqueen (20 Octobre 2003)

Ben voilà, félicitations Roberto. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Et merci pour cette troisième place que je ne mérite pas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Mais passons...



			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> *hep, toi le nouveau , tu fais quoi demain ?.........*


Un petit tour en Ford Mustang, ça te dit ? Une balade sur le front de mer, avec plateau de fruits de mer et vin à bulles ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_Je te laisserai conduire, c'est promis..._


----------



## macelene (20 Octobre 2003)

steve mcqueen a dit:
			
		

> Ben voilà, félicitations Roberto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et elle l'a bie mérité ce petit tour en Ford Mustang, la jury en peignoir tout blanc mollement allongée sur son canapé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cette balade sur le front de mer me tire en arrière une fois de plus, juste comme ça une fois encore,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*Alors, on attend le soleil, on attend quoi.... ? *


----------



## barbarella (20 Octobre 2003)

Bravo Roberto, sincères (oui, je dis biens sincères) félicitations.

 Ca a quand même porté ses fruits ta petite mise en scène


----------



## macelene (20 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Ca a quand même porté ses fruits ta petite mise en scène







*Et tu ne sais pas tout .......nananère *


----------



## steve mcqueen (20 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Alors, on attend le soleil, on attend quoi.... ? *



Que tu enlèves ce peignoir... Et que tu t'habilles un peu plus, il fait frais au bord de l'eau !!


----------



## macelene (20 Octobre 2003)

steve mcqueen a dit:
			
		

> Que tu enlèves ce peignoir... Et que tu t'habilles un peu plus, il fait frais au bord de l'eau !!








 Bon, mais ya des endroits où il fait bon chaud ?
Tu avais l' intention de m' enmener sur les côtes sauvages de la mer du Nord ?

 Je préfère le sable blond et chaud, la mer cristalline, les poissons multicolores, bon ça "rira" pour aujourd' hui


----------



## steve mcqueen (20 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bon, mais ya des endroits où il fait bon chaud ?
> Tu avais l' intention de m' enmener sur les côtes sauvages de la mer du Nord ?
> 
> Je préfère le sable blond et chaud, la mer cristalline, les poissons multicolores, bon ça "rira" pour aujourd' hui


C'est une voiture, pas un hors-bord non plus !!


----------



## Luc G (20 Octobre 2003)

Bravo Roberto, et aux autres aussi.
A propos, vous rentrez quand de Ouagadougou ?


----------



## barbarella (20 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Et tu ne sais pas tout .......nananère *



Je sais pas tout, mais j'ai compris  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 quel bel homme


----------



## macelene (20 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas tout, mais j'ai compris
> 
> 
> 
> ...














Bon, si tu veux, mais .........




Je n'en dirais pas plus, ce n'est pas le moment .


----------



## lumai (20 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> tout spécialement pour  *ROBERTO* que j'ai désigné  *Palme d' Or* , bon je sais je pouvais le classer hors catégorie, mais bon......que voulez-vous c'est bon .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Roberto :  *Félicitation*




Je te tire ma révérence





Et puis merci Macelene pour cette palme !
Et pis merci aux autres pour ces quelques minutes de rêves, de rires et de nostalgies, grace à vos textes.

_Alors Roberto ? le nouveau sujet ???_


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Octobre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> bon voyons voir,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Saluuuuut !


----------



## aricosec (21 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Saluuuuut !


.
salut toi même hee


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Octobre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> salut toi même hee



moi-même n'a pas été cité alors je boude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et pis d'te façon y a trop de monde


----------



## bebert (21 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> tout spécialement pour  *ROBERTO* que j'ai désigné  *Palme d' Or* , bon je sais je pouvais le classer hors catégorie, mais bon......que voulez-vous c'est bon .



Mouais, on peut le mettre dans la catégorie des plus de 100 Kilomots ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai compris, je vais donc me retirer dans un monastère de mon choix (Westmalle). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










PS : Fécilitations Roberto !!!


----------



## steve mcqueen (21 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> MAIS *QUOI ???*
> 
> 
> Bon, alors voilà :
> ...



Pour l'instant, c'est sans moi, à moins que d'ici quelques jours l'inspiration ne me vienne. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est plein de mots que je ne connais pas... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi pas maîtriser encore bien ton langue Roberto !!


----------



## Luc G (21 Octobre 2003)

steve mcqueen a dit:
			
		

> C'est plein de mots que je ne connais pas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est pourtant simple :

Empirique : c'est comme l'orthographe de Mackie 
Jouir : je ne m'étendrais pas sur le sujet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Toboggan : c'est comme le gosier en pente du Arico (y a la variante chute libre chez Vieux Râleur, ne pas confondre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Pastel : c'est le contraire du fond orange de MacGé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Spasmophile : c'est la façon d'être de Roberto quand il fait la chasse aux tapoteuses et que ça ne mord pas.


----------



## bebert (21 Octobre 2003)

steve mcqueen a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'instant, c'est sans moi, à moins que d'ici quelques jours l'inspiration ne me vienne.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La stratégie de l'échec ! Ça marche pas ici !


----------



## steve mcqueen (21 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Hey Steve, *ça m'énerve* quand les mecs comme toi se dévalorisent !_
> Avec toutes les capacités que tu as, Vieux !!



J'ai pas le temps, je viens de trouver un job de secrétaire particulier, c'est à dire non rémunéré et harcelé !!


----------



## macelene (21 Octobre 2003)

steve mcqueen a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas le temps, je viens de trouver un job de secrétaire particulier, c'est à dire non rémunéré et harcelé !!



et pas de commentaires juste une image de son nouveau job de secrétaire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















*Voilà, pourquoi il n' écrira plus pour nous *


----------



## aricosec (22 Octobre 2003)

theme
"un si joli sac a main "
.les mots
*empirique,jouir,tobbogan,pastel,spasmophile*


.
c'est comme ça que ça a commencé,il faisait beau et c'était au cours 
d'un voyage organisé,tout les ans d'ailleurs,le club des joyeux dragueurs
de la ville,se recomposait pour decider de la destination.
il y avait là finn atlas chef de quartier,la baguette a la main,(non pas celle là)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




une en pur cuir de gribouille,une espece trés coriace,et predatrice,qu'il était
de bon ton d'eradiquer de temps en temps,le professeur lucg,diplomé de
la faculté(heum !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)toujours pret a venir au secours des neuneus du web.
c'est roberto le tacticien qui avait d'ailleurs d'une maniere EMPIRIQUE décidé
de la destination du commando,nephou pilote du car faisait une sieste sur
son volant,attendant le regroupement.
les ceusses déja a pied d'oeuvre,sondait le bout du boulevard,esperant les
retardataires,macelene et barbarella,riant comme des folles caracolaient
sur leurs talons hauts,nul doute que leur prince respectifs avait su les faire
JOUIR....... d'une liberté de mouvements ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) espérée.
une voiture deglinguée se brinquebalat au coin de la rue,deux épaves avinées
coulérent sur le trottoir comme descendant d'un TOBBOGAN,enlacées,
presque soudés,peinant pour se relever,krystof et vieux raleur s'erigérent
comme deux ceps de vigne au printemps.
une moto arriva en trombe,sorti de je ne sais ou(ben non alors,je ne sais pas
d'ou  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ),d'un casque a moitié deglingué l'on vit naitre une tête effarée
balbutiant" ben merde alors,je vous avait demandé un délai !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,inutile de
presenter le quidam,tout le monde l'aura reconnu,un autobus s'arreta et la
chevelure de lumai glissa sur le trottoir,quelques regards lubriques des
avinées du jour,se fixerent sur elle mais replongérent illico dans leur
torpeur ethylique.steve qui avait été barman connaissait bien les oiseaux
il avait déja put jauger l'éponge qui leurs servait d'estomac le samedi,
deja que le vendredi,jour de paye,ils amorçaient la pompe.
personne n'avait remarqué l'arico qu'une ambulance avait apporté et fixé
sur le siege arriere.bien content d'en etre debarrassé a l'hospice, pendant
une journée.c'était pas drole tou les jours avec le debris,sa SPASMOPHILIE 
aigu faisait peur aux infirmieres,quand elles passaient a coté de sa chaise
roulante,le pauvre vieux apeuré avait la main qui tressautait et qui claquait
immanquablement leur fesse gauche,seul monique aimait ça et c'est
d'ailleurs elle qui lui servait de chaperon pour cette randonnée.
l'autocar demarra,ayant atteint la fin du boulevard l'arico qui avait un oeil derriere
vit abba zaba qui faisait de grands signes desesperées,et oui,il avait encore
manqué le coche comme d'autres.
au bout d'une heure ,sortit de la ville,ils resterent tous ebahis devant le
miracle de la nature,le ciel couleur PASTEL,faisait de l'horizon comme
un chemin menant a l'atlantide, ou vers un eden enivrant.
monique la gourdiflette croyant a quelque montagne couverte d'or,dit au pépé
je veux en ramener chez moi alors,
oui ! oui ......achéte moi un joli sac a main !
(ouf,pas facile a caser )


----------



## macelene (22 Octobre 2003)

*Un mot un seul, Vachementsupermégatop *








_manque presque personne !!!_


----------



## lumai (22 Octobre 2003)

Ben dis-donc !


----------



## lumai (23 Octobre 2003)

Nelly est belle. Elle le sait. Son mari est fier delle, car elle est belle. Dans ses dîners daffaire, il lemmène et tout le monde lenvie.
Aujourdhui, Nelly a vu un si joli, si petit sac à main dans un magasin. Il est un peu cher, mais son mari pourra bien lui offrir, si elle arrive à le convaincre. Il est vraiment joli : tout petit et dun joli vert *pastel*. 
Elle se dit quavec, elle sera encore plus belle pour le prochain dîner daffaire de son mari. Oui, cest ce quelle lui dira ce soir. Il lui montrera sûrement son placard et les sacs qui y sont déjà, lui expliquera, comme dhabitude, quelle devrait agir de manière *empirique*. Elle na jamais bien compris ce mot. Il lui réexpliquera sûrement en lui montrant ses sacs.
Nelly ce quelle voudrait, cest *jouir* de la vie, glisser tout du long comme sur un grand *toboggan*, ne pas penser au prix de ce sac, nager dans des vagues couleur pastel. Des fois, quand son mari se fâche à cause dun sac acheté sans son accord, que la rage lemporte, elle les retrouve, ses vagues pastels. Les médecins disent que cest des crises, quelle est *spasmophile*. Ils veulent lui donner des médicaments. Elle préfère ne pas les prendre. Elle ne veut pas le perdre, son toboggan tout en vagues pastels.


----------



## macelene (23 Octobre 2003)

*Ben , dis donc qu' est ce que c'est jolie cette histoire !!!!!*





merci Lumai


----------



## aricosec (23 Octobre 2003)

j'espére que mister lumai est plein aux as, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 qu'est ce qu'elle est depensiaire la petite,en plus si ça se trouve c'est lui qui porte tout ses sacs en plus des valises les jours de voyage. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.
chers collégues males ayons une pensée de compassion pour le martyre


----------



## lumai (23 Octobre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> j'espére que mister lumai est plein aux as,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Précision : il s'agit d'une fiction. Toute ressemblance avec des faits ou des personnes ayant existé patati patata....


----------



## barbarella (23 Octobre 2003)

C'est un très joli texte que tu as fait là Lumai, plein de poèsie, il me plaît beaucoup.

Décidément que de talents au Bar MacG


----------



## barbarella (23 Octobre 2003)

Ah Roberto, Roberto, quelle torture, là tu ne me vois pas, mais si tu savais, je suis au comble du désespoir. Ton sujet, *Un si joli sac à main* ne minspire pas, mais alors pas du tout.

Et tous ces mots que tu nous obliges à caser cest pas le *toboggan* qui me gêne le plus, jaurais néanmoins préféré souliers. Jaurais pu broder un truc autour de lachat d*Un si joli sac à main* que jaurais voulu assortir à la couleur de mes souliers, non, cest toboggan que tu as choisi.
Et puis cest pas tout, *spasmophile* tu crois que cest facile à caser, spasmophile, tu aurais pu choisir tétanie, là jaurais pu en parler longuement, ma voisine en a fait une crise pas plus tard quhier matin, dailleurs cest grâce à des remèdes de grands mères que jai pu laider, on dit *empiriques* je crois. Tu vois tétanie, empirique, là, ça vient tout seul.
Je vais aller manger un yaourt, ça fera peut-être venir linspiration. Jen ai acheté un lot de 24, des roses, des mauves, des orangés rien que des coloris *pastels*, jaime bien, cest doux à regarder et à manger.

_Pffffffffff_ ça fait deux heures que je suis là-dessus, dehors il fait un temps splendide, soleil, chaleur tout ce quil faut pour *jouir* au mieux de la vie.
Alors voilà, je te livre ma copie en létat, je prends mon chapeau et mon si joli sac à main et je vais aller faire un tour.


----------



## bebert (23 Octobre 2003)

Plus court :

Méthode *empirique* pour faire *jouir* une homme atteint de *spasmophilie* : lui faire croire qu'il peut enfiler son *toboggan* dans un joli sac à main *pastel*.






C'est nul, je sais et je sors


----------



## barbarella (24 Octobre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Plus court :
> 
> Méthode *empirique* pour faire *jouir* une homme atteint de *spasmophilie* : lui faire croire qu'il peut enfiler son *toboggan* dans un joli sac à main *pastel*.
> 
> ...



Ah non ! c'est super


----------



## lumai (24 Octobre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Plus court :
> 
> Méthode *empirique* pour faire *jouir* une homme atteint de *spasmophilie* : lui faire croire qu'il peut enfiler son *toboggan* dans un joli sac à main *pastel*.
> 
> ...



Dire que Steeve s'inquiétait de ne pas faire des textes assez long !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Tout dans la même phrase, chapeau !


----------



## Luc G (24 Octobre 2003)

Bravo, bebert. C'est nickel


----------



## macelene (24 Octobre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Plus court :
> 
> Méthode *empirique* pour faire *jouir* une homme atteint de *spasmophilie* : lui faire croire qu'il peut enfiler son *toboggan* dans un joli sac à main *pastel*.
> 
> ...






*C' est pas nul, tu restes, le premier prix te guette !!!!!*









_Pfff,Pfff,  je vais avoir du mal à aligner quelques mots _


----------



## aricosec (24 Octobre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Plus court :
> 
> Méthode *empirique* pour faire *jouir* une homme atteint de *spasmophilie* : lui faire croire qu'il peut enfiler son *toboggan* dans un joli sac à main *pastel*.
> 
> ...


.
là c'est sur,finalement on comprend pourquoi tu demande des délais,l'urgence ne fait pas bon ménage avec toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,si ça se trouve le prochain coup,tu ecriras un télégramme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,ou encore mieux en morse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.
tient un petit extrait de ton prochain devoir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
.._._...__._.._..___..
ou quelque chose comme ça


----------



## bebert (25 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Idée loisirs pour le week-end : _
>  Écrivez avec la tête !



On va essayer !


----------



## macelene (25 Octobre 2003)

* Bouts de correspondances extraits du si joli sac à main de Melle Jane*

*De: "XXX" &lt;XXX@Pluton.com&gt;
Date: Jeu 23 oct 2003  11:04:21  am Europe/Paris
À: Melle Jane&lt;Melle.Jane@laplanèteterre.com&gt;
Objet: Une histoire de mots doux.*
Bien.
J'accepte avec un plaisir que j'ai du mal à maîtriser mais je vais faire un effort.
Prends donc le premier mot.
*Empirique.*
Le contraire d'analytique, de rationnel... J'aime bien ce mot, il contient le mot 
Empire.
Qu'en pense ma terrienne  préférée, ma correspondante spécialiste du 
cur ??


*De: Melle Jane &lt;Melle.Jane@laplanèteterre.com&gt;
Date: Jeu 23 oct 2003  12:46:10  pm Europe/Paris
À: "XXX" &lt;XXX@Pluton.com&gt;
Objet: Les arcanes du réseau.*

Empirique: qui ne s'appuie que sur l' expérience.
Alors, pour tout te dire, je veux faire cette expérience:  une expérience personnelle informulable,
Celle d'une rencontre sur le réseau virtuel et quand je dis rencontre, je pense à un...  !!!!
Une rencontre qui me fasse *jouir*, plaisir des sens, pas de possession.
Alors je tente l'expérience. Je pénètre les arcanes de cette toile géante et c'est un empire !!!!
Sans savoir où je vais  atterrir, je me lance à l'assaut des passions.
Dis moi, mon confident, crois-tu que je me mette en péril, crois-tu que je puisse devenir une experte ?

*De: "XXX" &lt;XXX@Pluton.com&gt;
Date: Jeu 23 oct 2003  4:05:32  pm Europe/Paris
À: Melle Jane &lt;Melle.Jane@laplanèteterre.com&gt;
Objet: 15:59. Un bol d'air avec toi...*

Experte sans issue.
Méthode empirique pour *jouir* : se laisser glisser dans les tuyaux inextricables 
d'internet. Propre et sans bâvures le* toboggan* virtuel.
Rencontre... Pas de vie là-dedans, sentiments et froid : jouissance de neurones 
à l'écran.
Le toboggan n'aboutit à rien.
Double-looping et zou, te voilà revenue à toi-même : c'est toi à la même place, 
nous nous sommes croisés, seulement croisés.

Virtuel Empire des sens ?
Pas celui du toucher ni celui de l'odeur, pas de goût ni d'odorat. Juste des 
neurones électrifiés sur un toboggan sans fin.
Récupère-toi. 
Je suis là, chacun de mes sens tournés en vain vers toi.
Maintenant correspondante adorée : *PASTEL.*

*De: Melle Jane  &lt;Melle.Jane @laplanèteterre.com&gt;
Date: Jeu 23 oct 2003  6:48:56  pm Europe/Paris
À: "XXX" &lt;XXX@Pluton.com&gt;
Objet: je suis dans des méandres inextricables .....*

*PASTEL*, pastel, ? et bien je pourrais te dire :

Un gâteau, du dimanche matin après la messe, un éclair au café, une Reine de Saba.
Une couleur en poudre solidifiée en pâte par addition d'eau gommée
Une plante, celle autrefois cultivée pour ses feuilles qui donnent une couleur bleue, de la famille des crucifères,
Un dessin en couleurs exécuté avec des crayons faits de pastel.
Que de définitions pour un seul mot.

Mon cher inconnu, si je pouvais donner tant de charme à nos échanges épistolaires, qui ne peuvent satisfaire ni mon goût de *jouir*,  de pouvoir te sentir, de pouvoir te toucher, de pouvoir te voir, je pendrais ce toboggan virtuel, propre et sans bâvures comme tu dis si bien.
Mais ne serat-il  possible  de glisser encore et encore?
Tu dis que non.
Alors double looping, et je retrouve ma place.
Mais je ne voudrais pas que ce croisement ne soit qu'une illusion.
Merci d ' être là, avec chacun de tes sens en émois, je vais en faire un joli pastel.


*De: "XXX" &lt;XXX@Pluton.com&gt;
Date: Ven 24 oct 2003  10:33:25  am Europe/Paris
À: Melle Jane &lt;Melle.Jane@laplanèteterre.com&gt;
Objet: 10:31... Je suis là !*

Salut à toi, admirable correspondante,
Vide ton si joli sac à main, je te dirais qui je vois vu que je ne peux dire qui tu es.
Dedans pas de pastel pourtant, et c'est tant mieux : le pastel gras colle et le 
pastel sec répand sa poudre.
Tu vis en couleurs vives.

*Spasmophile* : je commence ??

Des couches successives de remparts qui soudain s'effondrent, plus assez de 
soldats dans la forteresse, alors...
Alors : hyperventilation.
Je vous en prie pas le coup du sac en plastique ça me stresse, l'effet est inverse !

Des picotements au bout des mains : fourmis des nerfs au travail, d'autres remparts vont sûrement tomber.
Ne croyez pas que c'est de l'asthme de l'allergie, ou alors : une allergie au souci 
une intolérance à l'angoisse.
Aux angoisses...
Le toboggan m'expédie dans ton sac à main.
Vide-le donc pour me libérer de tout ça !"

*De:Melle Jane &lt;Melle Jane @laplanèteterre.com&gt;
Date: Sam 25 oct 2003  12:37:58  am Europe/Paris
À: "XXX" &lt;XXX@Pluton.com&gt;
Objet: Merci d' être là .....*

Là, maintenant te voilà dans mon si joli petit sac à main.
Que risques-tu ? 
Me connaître, me deviner, savoir qui je suis, me reconnaître.
Que vois-tu? Ces bribes de correspondances qui ont remplies des petits bouts de fichiers ?
Mais ces paroles risquent de s' envoler dans une contrée lointaine, où nul ne pourra les déranger et elles resteront mon secret.
Mes nuits resteront peuplées de doux rêves qui ne laisseront pas d' amertume au réveil.
Tu n' auras pas de spasmes musculaires provoqués par une hyperexitabilité nerveuse.
Tu ne seras pas *spasmophile*.
Respire juste simplement et sent comme on peut aimer.
Essaye de tordre le cou au crapaud et laisse en paix le petit prince qui sommeil...
Je ne veux pas pénétrer pas effraction dans tes pensées, tes souvenirs et tes craintes....
On ne peut se caresser que le cerveau.
Mais garde moi au chaud, au fond de toi, là où il n'y a pas de grisailles et de froid.
Mon oxygène, c'est ma vie, je veux bien t' en donner un peu.
J'aimerais beaucoup qu'on se promène ensemble sur un chemin que tu
connais et que l'on parle de tout, juste comme ça.
Je pars sur la pointe des pieds, sans faire de bruit, pour ne pas troubler tes rêves..
J' aime  cet échange, même fragile qui nous lie.
Les câbles existent et c' est tant mieux.
Maintenant tu peux sortir de mon si joli petit sac à main.


----------



## steve mcqueen (25 Octobre 2003)

C'est très beau !!
Je le trouve très émouvant, moi, ton texte, macelene...
Sont très joliment posés tous ces mots...


----------



## lumai (25 Octobre 2003)

Moi aussi je la trouve très belle cette correspondance entre Mlle Jane et XXX.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et, toi Steeve, tu nous prépare quoi ???


----------



## steve mcqueen (25 Octobre 2003)

Toujours rien, et j'ai la migraine.


----------



## lumai (25 Octobre 2003)

steve mcqueen a dit:
			
		

> Toujours rien, et j'ai la migraine.



Bon, ben tu te fais un programme pantoufles/couette, tu te remets sur pieds et quand ça ira mieux tu nous posteras  *Le* texte de la mort qui tue le petit sac.


----------



## aricosec (25 Octobre 2003)

tu a raison STEVE,derriere MACELENE ça va etre dur,heureusement que j'est été rapide,sinon je n'aurais pas ecrit,plus aucune chance,pour les nouveaux textes,c'est foutu pour les retardataires,vous pouvez vous rhabiller,c'est cuit,retourner vous coucher,prenez une cuite,ou carrement la tete dans le bouillon,elle est trop forte


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2003)

macelene: beau, touchant, en bref: très chouette  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_merci_


----------



## bebert (25 Octobre 2003)

Non de Zeus ! Macelene !!! Très touchant cette correspondance ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Je vote pour toi !!!


----------



## macelene (25 Octobre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> tu as raison STEVE,derrière MACELENE ça va être dur,heureusement que j'ai été rapide,sinon je n'aurais pas écrit,plus aucune chance,pour les nouveaux textes,c'est foutu pour les retardataires,vous pouvez vous rhabiller,c'est cuit,retourner vous coucher,prenez une cuite,ou carrément la tête dans le bouillon,elle est trop forte



Mais j'ai juste écrit avec mon coeur, et tu peux pas savoir combien j' ai besoin de temps pour écrire avec lui....
Merci Aricosec de nous avoir réunis dans ce Tradamachintruc.










			
				bebert a dit:
			
		

> Non de Zeus ! Macelene !!! Très touchant cette correspondance !
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Merci Bebert, moi aussi je suis touchée.
Là,je passe la main, ......




			
				Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> macelene: beau, touchant, en bref: très chouette
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et toi Vieux Râleur ? Tu nous fais quoi, de la méditation ?
Allez laisse parler  *ta plume ...* . Merci.


Je dédicace ces quelques lignes à mon Mentor, Mon petit prince secret et à tous ceux qui aiment la vie.


----------



## steve mcqueen (25 Octobre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> tu a raison STEVE,derriere MACELENE ça va etre dur,heureusement que j'est été rapide,sinon je n'aurais pas ecrit,plus aucune chance,pour les nouveaux textes,c'est foutu pour les retardataires,vous pouvez vous rhabiller,c'est cuit,retourner vous coucher,prenez une cuite,ou carrement la tete dans le bouillon,elle est trop forte



Je ne suis pas loin de penser comme toi, monsieur sec.


----------



## steve mcqueen (25 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Je dédicace ces quelques lignes à mon Mentor, Mon petit prince secret et à tous ceux qui aiment la vie.



Ben il a bien de la chance, ce _petit prince_.


----------



## steve mcqueen (25 Octobre 2003)

steve mcqueen a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas loin de penser comme toi, monsieur sec.


D'ailleurs, c'est même tout vu, je botte en touche.


----------



## barbarella (26 Octobre 2003)

Super macelene, et en plus c'est très original


----------



## bebert (27 Octobre 2003)

Désolé de remettre une couche mais Macelene m'a vraiment "troublé" avec son texte. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bravo !!!


----------



## aricosec (27 Octobre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Désolé de remettre une couche mais Macelene m'a vraiment "troublé" avec son texte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.
tu sais comment ça s'appelle ton comportement HEIN !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais est ce que tu le sait, non d'un chien


----------



## bebert (27 Octobre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> tu sais comment ça s'appelle ton comportement HEIN !
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai dis une connerie ?


----------



## macelene (27 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> En fin de semaine, ne voyant pas venir le texte de Macélène, j'ai craint un petit *retard à l'allumage* !
> Or non seulement il n'en est rien, mais encore si elle a des défauts _(je cherche activement et ne désespère pas d'en trouver !)_, ce n'est *CERTAINEMENT PAS CELUI-LÀ !!*



Pfff, c'est malin ....que connais-tu donc de moi ? je peux te faire une liste de mes défauts .....si tu veux.....

Très très bien, Ma Quélène...










A part peut-être...



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Message personnel au MENTOR secret de Macélène :*
> Bon, c'est bien sympa de faire le joli cur sur internet, mais depuis quelques temps, Macélène elle est distraite, pas concentrée, elle passe des heures à regarder sa tasse à café en souriant bêtement, elle rigole toute seule et ne *TAPOTE PLUS RIEN !!*
> _J' voudrais pas jouer les chieurs, Petit Prince, mais faudrait voir à c' qu'elle arrête de planer à 15000 ! Y en a qui bossent !..._



*Le Mentor et Monpetitprincesecret, sont deux personnes différentes.....yavait une virgule entre les deux ......* 





			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> Je dédicace ces quelques lignes à mon Mentor, Mon petit prince secret et à tous ceux qui aiment la vie.











 Je vois que j'ai semé une certaine confusion. 
J'ai aimé mon idée, et je ne voudrais pas vous cacher que ces lignes écrites pour vous, l'ont été quelques fois écrites à 4 mains.
Je ne sais pas comment vous expliquer...mais ne cherchez rien de compliqué , surtout.....






















 Trois visages verts de rire à partager ......


----------



## macelene (27 Octobre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Désolé de remettre une couche mais Macelene m'a vraiment "troublé" avec son texte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 c'était le but , merci je suis "troublée" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> tu sais comment ça s'appelle ton comportement HEIN !
> 
> 
> ...








 ben c quoi, c'est sympa, ....



			
				bebert a dit:
			
		

> J'ai dis une connerie ?



non, je crois pas , pas de conneries .


PS : notez que la prochaine fois , je serais peut être à sec ....


----------



## lumai (27 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> J'ai aimé mon idée, et je ne voudrais pas vous cacher que ces lignes écrites pour vous, l'ont été quelques fois écrites à 4 mains.
> Je ne sais pas comment vous expliquer...mais ne cherchez rien de compliqué , surtout.....
> 
> 
> ...




Très beau résultat en tout cas !

*Merci à toi (ou vous???)*


----------



## steve mcqueen (27 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que j'ai semé une certaine confusion.
> J'ai aimé mon idée, et je ne voudrais pas vous cacher que ces lignes écrites pour vous, l'ont été quelques fois écrites à 4 mains.
> Je ne sais pas comment vous expliquer...mais ne cherchez rien de compliqué , surtout.....
> 
> ...



Ça devient confus tout ça...


----------



## aricosec (28 Octobre 2003)

si elle m'enerve MACELENE,je vais la neutroniser,avec mon defougniseur a protons 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,vai la faire remonter dans son vaissal spaciaux la petite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,direction pluton direct la spaciaunaute, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




venir de la bas pour nous piquer nos trophées  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça se paye  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
je met un contrat dessus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









signé : don aricosec


----------



## macelene (28 Octobre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> si elle m'enerve MACELENE,je vais la neutroniser,avec mon defougniseur a protons
> 
> 
> 
> ...









 Pardon de t'avoir ennervé Aricosec, je ne voulais pas , je ne recommencerais plus jamais ....te promets de venir te voir pour signer le contrat ......











Fais moi remonter dans ma navette et vous n' entendrez plus parler  de moi


----------



## macelene (28 Octobre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Très beau résultat en tout cas !
> 
> *Merci à toi (ou vous???)*



Merci Lumai d'avoir aimé cette correspondance.
L'ai faite avec amour , le "vous" n'est pas une personne de votre connaissance, mais celui que j' aurais aimé rencontrer quand j' avais  20 ans .....


----------



## bebert (28 Octobre 2003)

On a trouvé le nouveau duo d'enfer de ce fil : Macelene-Roberto !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aricosec au placard !


----------



## aricosec (28 Octobre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> On a trouvé le nouveau duo d'enfer de ce fil : Macelene-Roberto !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.
ou bientot dans une boite


----------



## Luc G (28 Octobre 2003)

Mais c'est la pétaudière, ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on se croirait dans un repas de famille  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, vite fait vu que je suis en congés :

Pris la main dans le sa, c'est le prix d'un sac à main
-----------------------------------------------------------

Jétais bougon, sale matin,
Je lai vu passer, lair mutin.
Balançant de la bandoulière
Pour un rien faisant des manières.

Vraiment trognon, ce petit sac à main,
Et puis si bien accompagné,
dune jolie brune, je grognais moins
Mais me disais : c'est pas gagné.

Jai toujours eu lamourette empirique,
La vie est un grand toboggan
Faut en jouir sans prendre de gants.
Faut pas rester neurasthénique.

Elle avait les lèvres pastel
Je ne voyais pas lavenir sans elle.
Je me sentais un rien tendu, 
Pas spasmophile mais tendu.

Jai suivi le petit sac cabotin,
Le temps de préparer mon baratin,
Mais lorsque jai voulu louvrir,
Elle ma cloué le bec dun sourire.

Depuis, je suis reçu princièrement
Chez le maroquinier qui madore.
Je connais tous les cuirs de ruminant
Et des peaux bien plus douces encore.


----------



## lumai (29 Octobre 2003)

Suspens Suspens !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le délai fatidique arrive ! 
Y a t-il des textes de dernières minutes qui vont nous arriver ?  

Mister Mcqueen, la migraine est partie ? Quelques lignes en préparation ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Roberto votera-t-il pour son beau-père ??? 

Halala quel suspens insoutenable !!!


----------



## bebert (29 Octobre 2003)

Tous les désespoirs sont permis, pas vrai Rico ?


----------



## aricosec (29 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _*Y en a qui finissent actuellement de taper quelque chose* d'incroyablement étonnant, magnifique, propre à bouleverser ma décision, qui enfin est prise et putain c'était pas du gâteau ???_


.
ton suspence est inutile,tous le monde sait que j'ai gagné


----------



## lumai (29 Octobre 2003)

Il attend peut-être qu'on le supplie de nous libérer de cette terrible angoisse ???


----------



## bebert (29 Octobre 2003)

Il joue avec nos nerfs ! Ça va mal finir cette histoire !!!


----------



## aricosec (29 Octobre 2003)

purée de nous autres,voila ROBERTO qui decrete un conclave,va bientot sortir de la fumée de ce thread


----------



## bebert (29 Octobre 2003)

Bravo à Lumai et LucG ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu aurais pas pu mettre tout le monde ex-æquo ?


----------



## macelene (29 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Euh non.
> 
> _J'innove._
> Je voulais donner la victoire à Macélène, ce qu'elle a fait est *vraiment magnifique*, mais elle veut passer la main...
> ...











 merci Roberto, je suis touchée, émue...
En fait ça m'a remué de partout d' écrire ce truc, je voulais faire un truc qui sort de l'ordinaire...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*Félicitations, Lumai et Luc G, vous le vallez autant que moi.* 




*ça doit être sympa de se réunir pour pondre un sujet à deux !!!!! allez au boulot......*


----------



## lumai (29 Octobre 2003)

*Ouahhh !!!*

Merci beaucoup !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je sais pas si ma bafouille née d'une nuit difficile mérite tout ça...

et puis :  *Félicitation à LucG !!!!* 

On va se consulter pour le prochain thème et on vous tient au courant...


----------



## barbarella (30 Octobre 2003)

Bravo lumai, bravo Luc G c'est quand votre réunion au sommet ?


----------



## lumai (30 Octobre 2003)

Eh ben apparemment LucG est occupé ailleurs... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















*LUUUUUUC GGGGG !!!!*
*Viens chercher ton trophéééééééée !!!!*


----------



## bebert (30 Octobre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Eh ben apparemment LucG est occupé ailleurs...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LucG ne peut pas venir. Il m'a chargé de récupérer la statuette à sa place. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Il remercie tout le monde, y compris tout le monde, sans oublier personne


----------



## Luc G (30 Octobre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Eh ben apparemment LucG est occupé ailleurs...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eh oui, je suis en Lozère et ne peux pas trop traîner sur les forums. J'ai envoyé un MP à Lumai pour la suite, elle va vous donner du travail.

Accessoirement, je vous rappelle que "la patience est une grande vertu"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. Bebert, je savais pas que tu étais aussi déménageur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon, je vous laisse, je suis pressé, moi aussi


----------



## lumai (30 Octobre 2003)

J'vous mitonne ça d'ici ce soir !


----------



## bebert (30 Octobre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> J'vous mitonne ça d'ici ce soir !



Je suis pas pressé pour demander un délai


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Je suis pas pressé pour demander un délai



t'es malade, mon grand


----------



## lumai (30 Octobre 2003)

Après consultation avec Luc G du fin fond de sa Lozère, je vous propose ce thème unilatéralement choisi par moi :

*VACANCES*

Pour les mots c'est à nous deux qu'il faudra vous en prendre...
Les voilà :

*cassoulet* *platane* *kaléïodscope* *borborygmes* (_celui là c'est moi qui l'ai choisi, j'aime bien ce mot..._) *jalousie* 

Je choisis tout aussi arbirairement que le thème de vous donner à tous une semaine, soit *jeudi 6 novembre à midi*, pour nous concocter de quoi nous faire rire, trembler, frissoner et pourquoi pas nous tirer une petite larme, si certain d'entre vous sont d'humeur laconique.

Bonne semaine et amusez-vous bien !!!



_Pour les délais, on peut voir ça par mp (j'ai une préférence pour ce qui brille...)_


----------



## Luc G (31 Octobre 2003)

Et s'il y a des râleurs qui embêtent lumai, en tant qu'associé, je rapplique et je sévis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







D'ailleurs, le mieux serait de commencer avec le Arico, il a pas encore râlé, mais ça ne saurait tarder


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Et s'il y a des râleurs qui embêtent lumai, en tant qu'associé, je rapplique et je sévis
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et moi, j'peux


----------



## aricosec (31 Octobre 2003)

rrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






rrrrrrrrrrrraa h !


----------



## PetIrix (31 Octobre 2003)

Le soleil pointant à lhorizon inondait la campagne fraîche et humide de la nuit, de ses pâles rayons, transperçant ça et là quelques nappes de brumes matinales. Jétouffais quelques grelottement dans le pull dans lequel javais fini ma nuit. Emergeant lentement, je savourais la chaleur que dégageait le capot de la voiture, pendant que le radiateur, se refroidissant, émettait de petits claquement. Ma mère sétait improvisé un coin cuisine sur la plage arrière, coffre ouvert. Les gobelets de jus dorange, le thermos de café, et les petits pains au lait nous suppliaient dabréger leur souffrance et de les dévorer sans aucune pitié.
Nous avions fui la capitale durant la nuit, profitant de la ville en sommeil pour sen échapper. Tels des fugitifs, nous nous étions arrêtés sur ce petit chemin de campagne.
Le jour se levait, nous étions heureux . Cétait les vacances.

Nous descendions chez mon grand père.
A cette époque les petites routes de campagne, laissant la place à celles de montagne, nous emmenaient pour un périple de douze heures. Pour tout un chacun ceut été un calvaire. Mais quimporte la souffrance, bientôt viendrait la délivrance.
Les nausées causées par le ballottement des lacets seffaçaient à lapparition des  *platanes* , bordant la route, tellement caractéristique de ces paysages du sud. Ils étaient pour moi une madeleine de Proust. A les voir je sentais la chaleur, jentendais déjà les cigales. Nous approchions.
Jaimais plus que tout ce petit village encaissé au pied de la montagne.
Cette montagne déchiquettée abrupte par endroit, de laquelle jaillissait un torrent. Mon torrent. Peu de gens connaissaient lendroit. Et je me régalait de chaque instant que jy passais. La nature sauvage qui  semblait à cet instant nappartenir quà moi, la chaleur des rayons du soleil qui me caressaient le dos, la solitude du moment qui semblait memplir à la foi de force et de sérénité. Le contraste entre cette eau fraîche et vive, et limmobilisme des rochers massifs, posés là par je ne sais quel géant surnaturel, dont jimaginais les empruntes de pas laissés dans ces blocs de granit.
Etendu sur ces pierres chaudes, brûlantes même, je somnolais, me laissant bercer par les *borborygmes* du torrent, raisonnant sur les parois.
La réverbération du soleil sur cette eau limpide, tel un *kaléidoscope*, finissait de mhypnotiser.
Je fermais les yeux. Je goûtais au paradis.
Pourtant je ne pouvais mempêcher de penser au retour.
Pourquoi marracher à ce lieu de délectation. Pourquoi ne pouvions nous pas résider ici ?
Je finissais par éprouver de la *jalousie* pour les habitants du coin.
Je les enviais. Jétais soudainement triste.
Je quittais alors mélancolique mon torrent pour rentrer chez grand père.
Le soleil me brûlait la peau. Je me hâtais. 
Après avoir étendu ma serviette, je montais les quelques marches menant à la petite terrasse de la maison.
Il était là, lisant le journal que je lui avais apporté le matin même.
Par la fenêtre de la cuisine, je percevais les talents de cuisinière de ma grand-mère.
Elle était italienne. Pas une fois je ne lai vu élaborer ne serait-ce quun plat de pâtes.
Mais je nen ai aucun regret. Son *cassoulet* nous faisait oublier les latins.
Aujourdhui ce lieu nest plus quun souvenir.
 Jy suis retourné, il y a peu.
Des gens sont venus. Blasphémant mon sanctuaire.
Papiers gras et sacs plastiques traînent ça et là. Au pied de mon rocher se dresse une baraque à frite, remplaçant le délicat parfum des haricots par celui répulsif de la friture.
Leur sono couvre maintenant le bruit de leau vive. Raisonnant sur les parois de la montagne.

Aujourdhui je nai plus quun souvenir.
 et la haine des hommes.


----------



## barbarella (31 Octobre 2003)

Bienvenue au club PetIrix et bravo


----------



## PetIrix (31 Octobre 2003)

Merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je débute.


----------



## barbarella (31 Octobre 2003)

VACANCES  

cassoulet platane kaléïodoscope borborygmes jalousie 

jeudi 6 novembre à midi , 

Les vacances de Lulu.

Lulu travaille depuis trois ans au service comptable dune petite entreprise de jouets.
Dans le bureau ils sont cinq, Lulu, Pamela la chef de service, Jean-Louis chargé des suspens à durée indéterminée, Gérard sous-chef de service, et Pierre responsable des fournitures. 
Lulu aime beaucoup son travail, dailleurs elle ne sort jamais la tête de son ordinateur. Parfois elle est prise de fous rires , un jour, il a fallu lemmener durgence à linfirmerie, elle était entrain de sétouffer. Quand Pamela lui demanda ce qui provoquait ces crises, Lulu fut juste capable démettre quelques borborygmes parmi lesquels Pamela cru comprendre « Cest qui qua la plus grosse » Pamela sinquiétait pour Lulu pour qui elle sétait prise daffection.

Ce matin-là Pamela avait entrepris détablir les feuilles de vacances. 
- Bon vous me donnez tous vos dates avant 10 heures, jenvoie le tout au service du personnel à midi. Alors vous allez où ?
Gérard comme dhabitude irait en Espagne, chez sa grand-mère, Jean-Louis et Pierre ne savaient pas encore. Quant à Lulu, elle irait à Onnoh.
- Tu retournes à Onnoh Lulu ? sexclama Pamela.
- Tu connais quelquun là-bas ?
Lulu, très secrète, ne répondait pas, elle préservait sa vie privée, et les vacances cétait sacré, elle ne voulait pas quon sache ce quelle faisait.

Le midi, ils allaient tous ensemble à la cantine. Lulu naimait pas les plats quon y servait, alors tous les lundis, elle apportait une énorme boîte de cassoulet quelle faisait réchauffer chaque jour. Inutile de dire que le vendredi, les haricots étaient secs. Tout le monde la charriait gentiment, « Sont bons tes aricosec Lulu ? » Elle ne les écoutait pas, elle pensait déjà à ses vacances, aux platanes quelle verrait défiler, le long des routes, aux heures quelle passerait à ne rien faire, aux apéros sur la place principale dOnnoh, à Monsieur le Maire et ses administrés. Ses sentiments étaient un véritable kaléidoscope démotions et de sensations. 

Enfin, le jour tant, attendu arriva, Lulu sassit au volant de sa voiture. La route souvrait grand devant elle, elle chantait en mâchonnant un chewing-gum. Elle arriva vers 21 heures fatiguée. Elle alla directement dans sa chambre, ferma les jalousies, sétendit sur son lit et sendormi en rêvant aux plages dHonolulu.


----------



## aricosec (31 Octobre 2003)

chiotte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,avec tout ces textes super chouette,je me demande encore pourquoi ont a encore que  *trois étoile* ,au box office,une reclamation a la direction s'impose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.


----------



## aricosec (1 Novembre 2003)

ça y est! ,enfin des feuilles commencent a habiller quelques PLATANES,
on peut raisonnablement penser que c'est le printemps,c'est le moment aussi
de réfléchir aux vacances,pour les locations c'est un peu tard,mais je m'en fout
ma tatie est au bord de mer,je vais certainement lui squatter un coin de sa ferme,
de toute façon elle en sera ravie,elle m'adore moi et mes lardons,le jour de notre
arrivée,elle passe la journée a ecarter les JALOUSIES de sa fenetre,elle nous
guette dés le matin,alors qu'elle sait pertinament que nous arriverons l'aprés midi.
depuis quelques jours elle se prépare,le voisin,brave comme tout lui zigouille
un de ses cochons pour la reception,il entre dans la soue des cochons,et malgré
les BORBORYGMES des trouillards,il attrape le sacrifié,et d'un coup de goumi,
il l'endort pour le compte.
accroché par les pattes a la chévre en bois, au milieu de la cour,un seau posé 
sous sa gorge,la bestiole se reveille,faichau(c'est le surnom du voisin),
",c'est son cri d'agonie quand il a soif,et c'est souvent ."
voyant les yeux du condamné s'affoler,faichau lui plonge son yatagan dans la gorge
(espece de couteau suisse,qu'il a ramené de son voyage en orient,dans les spahis) .
tout en lui bloquant la sortie du raisiné;celui ci s'ecoule lentement dans le seau,
le débit du sang est motivé par les moulinets du connard,qui se débat,cela dure,
mais dure,dure....un certain temps.
comme je connais ma tantine,elle va me preparer dans la semaine un de ses 
CASSOULET dont elle a le secret,moitié lyonnaise,moitié bretonne ,vous voyez
la généalogie,pour la bouf,ya pas photo,et je crois que malgré les tendres sentiments
pour la tantine,j'y vais aussi pour ça,
ce qui me gene,c'est que c'est moi qui vais embarquer le cochon,comme ont est au
bord de la mer,et qu'ont bectent plus souvent des trucs du coin.
ça a été toujours un plaisir de passer des vacances chez tatie,parce que vous pensez bien
que je raconte mon passé,ma tatie est parti faire gouter son cassoulet au bon dieu et a
son fiston,ils sont pas prés de descendre sur terre ces deux la,pas con les mecs.
oui c'est vraiment en regardant dans le KALEIDOSCOPE de ma vie,a cause de ce théme,
que je m'epanche sur vous.....oooouuuniinnnn ......ouuiinnn ! ne le refaite plus


----------



## barbarella (1 Novembre 2003)

arico, c'est un régal  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ca fait du bien de rigoler un coup


----------



## Luc G (1 Novembre 2003)

ça sent le sud sur ce coup. C'est pas nationale 7 de Trenet mais pas loin.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour ma part, j'attends dimanche pour redescendre vers les platanes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ici, c'est plutôt les hêtres et les bouleaux en technicolor, sauf que la lampe du projo est un peu fatiguée ces jours-ci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Il faisait plutôt humide  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et ce soir un soupçon de neige histoire de faire tourner l'eau, même sans pastis.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Novembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> chiotte
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pourtant c'est pas faute de la direction qui avat jadis mis 5 étoiles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. et avant même d'être dans les petits papiers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre, je n'ai plus beaucoup le temps ces jours-ci...


----------



## aricosec (1 Novembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant c'est pas faute de la direction qui avat jadis mis 5 étoiles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.
il nous faut un coupable de cette disgrace,si c'est le pauvre narico,dites le, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,il se retirera dans son hospice,et vous n'entendrez plus parler de lui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.
[en apparté,"sous le manteau" avec FINN]_*je me reinscrirais autrement_*[/en apparté,"sous le manteau" avec FINN]


----------



## lumai (3 Novembre 2003)

Bien bien bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




De retour de week-end, je vois qu'on a pas chaumé !!!

Merci à PetIrix, barbarella et aricosec !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Grace à vous, je rêve de petits bouts de vacances...


----------



## lumai (3 Novembre 2003)

Alors reprenons tout ça...

Nous avons quatre textes en route et, j'espère, pas mal d'autres en attente.

Je vous rappelle le sujet : *Vacances*
avec ces mots : *cassoulet  platane  kaléïodscope  borborygmes  jalousie*

Luc G et moi attendons vos Oeuvres pour* jeudi midi prochain* !

_Si certains d'entre vous sont encore en vacances, coincés dans les bouchons du retour, en train de se dorer sous les derniers rayons de soleils, je suis prête à envisager tous les délais...
Bien entendus, les chèques, révérences et toute chose qui brille sont les bienvenus..._


----------



## aricosec (3 Novembre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> luc G et moi attendons vos Oeuvres pour* jeudi midi prochain* !
> 
> _ je suis prête à envisager tous les délais...
> _


.
je suppose que LUCG t'a perverti,celui la est cul et chemise avec BEBERT,et la passion des délais pour cet inconstant est  legendaire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,reporter les délais c'est donner une chance de plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,sorte de scrutin truquée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,magouille en sous main 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,et ce fameux  *"je suis prete a envisager tout les délais"* pourait bien se transformer en *"je suis prete a envisager tout les outrages"* 
ce qui pour les gentlemans que nous sommes est impensable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









.
le vin est tiré  *"PAS DE DELAIS "*


----------



## aricosec (4 Novembre 2003)

publié ignominieusement par ROBERTO





Oui je sais : je change d'avis. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Mais qui n'a pas ses faiblesses : j'adore sa coiffure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
repondu du tac au tac par le pauvre narico  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
*"un petit kaléidoscope pou hypnotiser  LUMAI "*







.


----------



## lumai (4 Novembre 2003)

*Arghh...*












Ma tête tourne que se passe-t-il ??? 
Je me sens toute engourdie !!!












Mais quelle est cette voix qui répète sans cesse : _Aricosec est le meilleur. Aricosec vaincra._ ?????


----------



## PetIrix (4 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je suis extrèmement beau.
> Mon corps est parfait, en tout cas il correspond aux canons esthétiques en vigueur sous nos latitudes















Très bon.
J'ai du coup l'impression d'être en vacance tout l'année !!


----------



## Luc G (4 Novembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> je suppose que LUCG t'a perverti,celui la est cul et chemise avec BEBERT,et la passion des délais pour cet inconstant est  legendaire
> 
> 
> ...



Je savais bien que le Arico râlerait. Il a juste besoin d'un prétexte : ça peut être les délais, mais ça peut être n'importe quoi d'autre. Ça n'a ricoreusement aucune importance  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. Au fait, Arico, il est bon ce vin tiré ou il est bouchonné ?


----------



## bebert (4 Novembre 2003)

Je déclare forfait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Ça laissera une chanse à Rico !


----------



## aricosec (4 Novembre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Je déclare forfait
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.
ça y est,si il n'obtient pas de délais,l'affreux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 declare forfait, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,alors LUCG n'hesite plus, lache moi ce lacheur et viens dans ma cave,j'en ouvre une de 1985 si tu vote pour moi


----------



## Luc G (4 Novembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> ça y est,si il n'obtient pas de délais,l'affreux
> 
> 
> ...



Arico, tu n'es qu'un vil corrupteur ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Crois-tu que j'abandonne ma légendaire probité pour une boutanche !???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. C'est quoi à propos comme picrate ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Je déclare forfait
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et Bebert, tu vas pas te désister... moi qui voulait y participer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



on peut faire un truc ensemble, une composition par rapport au thème ?  Evidemment ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











@+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



vais voir ce qu'on peut faire en quelques lignes...


----------



## bebert (4 Novembre 2003)

Fred66 a dit:
			
		

> on peut faire un truc ensemble, une composition par rapport au thème ?  Evidemment !



Rendez-vous au bar des Voirons !


----------



## lumai (5 Novembre 2003)

Ben, en attendant, certain d'entre vous manquent à l'appel... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kess vous faites ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'dénonce / j'dénonce pas ???
...
Allez j'dénonce : Macelene, Steeve, Nephou !!! 
Z'êtes où ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Pis bébert et Fred, vous nous concocter un p'tit truc, hein ! (_un grand c'est bien aussi..._)


----------



## aricosec (5 Novembre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ben, en attendant, certain d'entre vous manquent à l'appel...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.
ah heureusement que tu est là,il faut de l'autorité pour driver ces marsouins(ines),ça roupille dans le landerneau,comme disait un breton de mes aminches


----------



## bebert (5 Novembre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Pis bébert et Fred, vous nous concocter un p'tit truc, hein ! (_un grand c'est bien aussi..._)



Je crois malheureusement que Fred a présumé de mes capacités


----------



## lumai (5 Novembre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Je crois malheureusement que Fred a présumé de mes capacités



Tu rigoles ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Reprenons dès le début... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Est-tu déjà parti en vacances ?

Si vraiment ça t'es jamais arrivé, est-ce-que tu as déjà révé de vacances ?

Si ça non plus ça t'es jamais arrivé, est-ce que tu connais quelqu'un qui est déjà parti en vacances ? 

Si rien de tout ça ne t'est arrivé, alors je comprendrais que tu n'ai rien à nous bafouiller.
Par  contre...

Pour caser tous les mots c'est pas si compliqué. On te demande pas la lune (_Pas de commentaires et garde ton pantalon..._) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez, te prends pas la tête. Libère ta plume et envoie nous ce qui te passe par la tête !!!


----------



## bebert (5 Novembre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Pour caser tous les mots c'est pas si compliqué. On te demande pas la lune (_Pas de commentaires et garde ton pantalon..._)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Au clair de la lune
Mon ami Pierrot
Prête moi ta plume
Pour écrire un mot_


----------



## lumai (5 Novembre 2003)

Et ben tu vois !!!

T'as plus que quelques mots à caser...


----------



## aricosec (5 Novembre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Et ben tu vois !!!
> 
> T'as plus que quelques mots à caser...


.
ah ben alors ! si tu absout l'affreux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ou vas t'on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_"tontaine et tonton,petit patapon,et ron et ron :_


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Je crois malheureusement que Fred a présumé de mes capacités



Tu plaisantes ou quoi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On a tous pu lire des textes très chouettes de toi


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2003)

Certain(e)s ont insisté  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ils va falloir qu'ils assument ce que j'ai commis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Vacances* à Castelnaudary

Javais beau mêtre mis à lombre dun *platane* pour digérer en paix, ce sacré *cassoulet* ne voulait pas passer! Une cascade de *borborygmes*, un kaleïdoscope de sensations désagréables me rappellait cruellement que javais dépassé la dose... 
Jaurais bien préféré me prélasser dans une chambre à la lumière adoucie par de jolies *jalousies* dessinant de délicates arabesques sur le parquet brillant...    

_si après ça, ma muse ne me vire pas..._


----------



## aricosec (5 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> Certain(e)s ont insisté
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.
hyppocrite ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










,le sublime,beau,intelligent,impartial LUCG faisant partie du jury,tu tente de le corrompre par ce texte concis et néanmoins super,c'est ceux qu'ils préférent,comme les lions de rome préférait les romains.
_"quand les lions mange des romains c'est leur dessert !"_ 
.
trouvez le titre du film,duquel est tiré cette phrase,faut bien se distraire en attendant le podium


----------



## Luc G (5 Novembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> tu tente de le corrompre par ce texte concis et néanmoins super,c'est ceux qu'ils préférent,comme les lions de rome préférait les romains.



Tu fais des déductions hasardeuses, Arico (j'ai pas dit des décoctions, ce n'est pas le sujet ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Ce n'est pas parce que j'ai choisi quelques fois des textes courts que je préfère forcément ça : je suis aussi un grand amateur de Proust, pas vraiment un spécialiste de la concision  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Donc, arrête de stresser en attendant que l'eau du pastis rafraîchisse.


----------



## PetIrix (5 Novembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> trouvez le titre du film,duquel est tiré cette phrase,faut bien se distraire en attendant le podium



Euh ... Matrix ???


----------



## aricosec (5 Novembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> je suis un grand amateur de Proust


.
je crois plutôt que c'est de la madeleine !


----------



## Luc G (5 Novembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> je crois plutôt que c'est de la madeleine !



Je suis pas contre non plus


----------



## barbarella (5 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> Certain(e)s ont insisté
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Voilà, il fallait juste te lâcher, c'est très romantique


----------



## lumai (6 Novembre 2003)

Le moment fatidique approche !!!!

Désolée pour les retardataires : il ne pourra pas y avoir beaucoup de délai _(week-end rallongé approchant...)_





Il vous reste une bonne matinée pour poster et après LucG et moi, on débat...

Bonne matinée et à vos claviers !


----------



## Luc G (6 Novembre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Le moment fatidique approche !!!!



Absolument !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Tu entends, bebert, on te cause !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







PS Et les autres sont les bienvenus aussi, ça va de soi


----------



## bebert (6 Novembre 2003)

Fred compose les paroles d'une chanson et moi j'écris la musique !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Le moment fatidique approche !!!!
> 
> Désolée pour les retardataires : il ne pourra pas y avoir beaucoup de délai _(week-end rallongé approchant...)_
> 
> ...



Bonjour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pourrions nous obtenir un délai d'envoi pour la fin de cette après-midi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je suis bloquée au travaille et ne pourrais pas poster avant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Siouplait miss Lumai et professeur LucG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Merci de votre compréhension 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fred


----------



## lumai (6 Novembre 2003)

Pour moi c'est OK mais il faut voir si Luc G sera dispo ce soir pour qu'on puisse se mettre d'accord sur la, le ou les lauréat(e/s).

Pis faudrait pas que aricosec nous fasse une attaque...


----------



## Luc G (6 Novembre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi c'est OK mais il faut voir si Luc G sera dispo ce soir pour qu'on puisse se mettre d'accord sur la, le ou les lauréat(e/s).
> 
> Pis faudrait pas que aricosec nous fasse une attaque...



C'est OK pour moi (sauf que je suis pas trop sur le net entre 18h et 21h, mais je peux sans doute faire un effort  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), je m'en voudrais de brider les bonnes dispositions de bebert  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour le Arico, faut pas s'en faire, c'est solide, ces vieilles mécaniques, il suffit de rajouter du liquide pour la lubrification, enfin pas de l'huile ni du liquide de frein, mais du liquide quand même


----------



## Ruban (6 Novembre 2003)

_Pffffffffffffff_





 toujours les mêmes à être en retard. Cest qui faudrait pas prendre le pépé arico, pour un cassoulet, juste capable démettre quelques borborygmes.
Je vais vous en filer des coups de kaleidoscopes pour vous faire avancer MOI. 
Et lumai et LucG qui sentendent comme larrons en foire, pour favoriser une fois de plus le sieur bebert et son accolyte Fred, NON ! ce nest pas de la jalousie, je dis seulement ce que jai à dire, cest plat et ça me tanne (platane, quoi) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Allez ! je vous salue bien bas, je men vais en vacances.


----------



## barbarella (6 Novembre 2003)

Ruban a dit:
			
		

> Allez ! je vous salue bien bas, je men vais en vacances.



Quel talent, quelle plume, quelle verve


----------



## Luc G (6 Novembre 2003)

Ruban a dit:
			
		

> _Pffffffffffffff_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aricosec (7 Novembre 2003)

qu'est ce qu'il faut pas faire,pour arriver a extraire du jus de leurs plumes, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







,je n'ai vu jusqu'ici que des juges, se trainant comme des carpettes pour avoir des clients,cette abjection me traumatise,je ne passerais pas l'année,sans nouvelles de moi,sachez que je vous aimait bien quand même










































......................  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ..................


----------



## Luc G (7 Novembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> qu'est ce qu'il faut pas faire,pour arriver a extraire du jus de leurs plumes,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Les Arico aboient, le cassoulet passe.


----------



## lumai (7 Novembre 2003)

Mais dis-moi... Douterais-tu de toi ???














Aurais-tu par hasard une légère appréhension à voir venir de nouveaux textes ??? 











_C'était pour ça le kaléidoscope infernal !!!_ : t'acheter mon vote afin d'échapper à la crainte de voir de petits chef-d'oeuvres arriver au dernier moment !!! ( _ils tardent un peu là d'ailleurs..._)


----------



## bebert (7 Novembre 2003)

Bon, Fred ! Ça vient ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Bon, Fred ! Ça vient ?



_Taratata !!!  Et la zizique promise elle est où ELLE  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*J'dois faire tout le boulot ici*_











Thème: Vacances
Mots: cassoulet, platane, kaléïodscope, borborygmes, jalousie



C'est bientôt les vacances pour tous ! Tralali tralali tralali lalère
Il fera beau, il fera chaud, ces jours seront comme un *kaléïodscope*

C'est bientôt les retrouvailles !  Tralali tralali tralali lalère
Retrouvons nous sous les marronniers et les *platanes* 

C'est bientôt l'heure d'y goûter !  Tralali tralali tralali lalèreuh
Savourons le délicieux *cassoulet* d'AricoSec mijoté par sa tata 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est bien tôt pour y penser !  Tralali tralali tralali lalère
Prélassons nous au bord de la rivière avec l'amie Ricorée de Roberto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est bien notre veine ! Tralali tralali tralali lalèreuh
V'là la miss Ruban qui ramène sa fraise derrière les jolies *jalousies*

C'est  pas bientôt fini ce raffut !  Tralali tralali tralali lalère
N'écoutons pas ces *borborygmes* ou nos vacances serons ratées 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_V'là la chansonnette.. manque plus que la musique de BEBERT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2003)

En espérant avoir posté dans les temps, encore un grand MERCI pour le délai accordé


----------



## bebert (7 Novembre 2003)

Euh, merci Fred ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Je dois préciser au jury que je n'ai RIEN fait, même pas la musique


----------



## lumai (7 Novembre 2003)

Merci Fred pour ces paroles ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors tous les participants sont là ????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si d'ultimes retardataires ont quelques p'tits mots à nous faire partager, ils sont les bienvenus, en hors concours pour que l'arico de boude pas encore plus... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors je résume, nous avons : 

Vieux Raleur et son tour à Castelnaudary
Fred66 et sa joli chanson
PetIrix et le torrent quelque part dans la montagne
barbarella et les vacances de Lulu
Aricosec et le cassoulet de sa tatie
Roberto et ses si belles vacances






De mon côté je vais relire tout ça, consulter LucG et pis d'ici la fin de la soirée vous saurez lequel d'entre vous aura été désigné comme étant le Grand Ecrivain Passionnant d'Histoires Étonnantes de Vacances (ou GÉPHIV)


----------



## Ruban (7 Novembre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Alors je résume, nous avons :
> 
> Vieux Raleur et son tour à Castelnaudary
> Fred66 et sa joli chanson
> ...








 et moi alors, j'vais vous appeler le pépé rico qui va vous faire un lâcher de flageolets *SOOOOOOOOOORTEZ LES MAAAAAAAAASQUES*

Non mais


----------



## PetIrix (7 Novembre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> et pis d'ici la fin de la soirée vous saurez lequel d'entre vous aura été désigné comme étant le Grand Ecrivain Passionnant d'Histoires



C'est quand dans la soirée ?

Parce que, je ne vais pas vous faire un dessin, mais passé 9h, c'est la nuit.


----------



## lumai (7 Novembre 2003)

Ruban a dit:
			
		

> et moi alors, j'vais vous appeler le pépé rico qui va vous faire un lâcher de flageolets *SOOOOOOOOOORTEZ LES MAAAAAAAAASQUES*
> 
> Non mais



*Arghhhhh !!!!!!!!!*











Je savais ! Je savais que l'Oeuvre de l'un(e) d'entre vous m'échappais, se défilait incidieusement de cette liste de candidats !!! 

Toutes les excuses.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je rectifie donc :

Ruban et ses revendications
Vieux Raleur et son tour à Castelnaudary
Fred66 et sa joli chanson
PetIrix et le torrent quelque part dans la montagne
barbarella et les vacances de Lulu
Aricosec et le cassoulet de sa tatie
Roberto et ses si belles vacances


----------



## Luc G (7 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand dans la soirée ?
> 
> Parce que, je ne vais pas vous faire un dessin, mais passé 9h, c'est la nuit.



le jury est en conclave, faut attendre que la fumée blanche sorte. Si tu grilles d'impatience, laisse-moi une cuisse (sans plumes de préférence).


----------



## PetIrix (7 Novembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> le jury est en conclave, faut attendre que la fumée blanche sorte. Si tu grilles d'impatience, laisse-moi une cuisse (sans plumes de préférence).



Je n'ai plus rien mon bon monsieur
Tout le monde est déjà venu becter.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Allez a demain tous toutes.

Tchô


----------



## Luc G (7 Novembre 2003)

C'ests pas encore 9h, patiente donc 5 minutes.


----------



## lumai (7 Novembre 2003)

*TARATARAAAAA TARATARATATAAAAAAAAAAA !!!!!!!!*

Par unanimité partielle, totale et intransigeante, Luc G et moi déclarons GÉPHEV  : 
......... 
.........

*PetIrix !!!!*

_Si il est pas déjà parti se coucher... Y parait que ça se couche tôt..._

Si tu est là, reçois toutes nos félicitations !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Pis sinon  ce sera pour demain matin...

*Merci à vous tous pour vos textes drôles et/ou émouvants*


----------



## barbarella (7 Novembre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> *TARATARAAAAA TARATARATATAAAAAAAAAAA !!!!!!!!*
> 
> Par unanimité partielle, totale et intransigeante, Luc G et moi déclarons GÉPHEV  :
> .........
> ...



Bravo, ma poule  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bravo à tous, bravo à lumai et Luc G, enfin voilà


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Bravo, ma poule
> 
> 
> 
> ...



moi aussi, je retiens mes larmes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Bravo PetIrix


----------



## Luc G (7 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi, je retiens mes larmes



t'as peur de noyer ton pastis ?


----------



## barbarella (7 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi, je retiens mes larmes



Le mieux, c'est d'aller oublier


----------



## bebert (7 Novembre 2003)

Cocoricooooo ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hein ? C'est pas l'heure ?


----------



## aricosec (7 Novembre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Cocoricooooo !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.
ou l'on voit bien que le talent attend le nombre des années  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.
bravo PETIRIX


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2003)

<font color="blue">*Bravo  PetIriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiix !*





Tralali tralali tralila lèrereuh.... et vive les Vacances ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 </font>


----------



## PetIrix (7 Novembre 2003)

Merci toutes tous.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je ne sais quoi dire.

Je suis flatté d'avoir eu votre préférence.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



... et voudrais remercier mon éditeur ainsi que toute l'equipe du bar pour son soutien.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






L'est où mon trophée ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?

Ca me fait définitivement oublier toutes ces années de hors sujets scolaires.

(Les autres avaient des notes, moi j'avais "hors sujet"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )

Allez pour fêter ça, double ration de maïs.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Comment ça, ça ne vous branche pas.


----------



## barbarella (7 Novembre 2003)

Et le nouveau thème


----------



## PetIrix (7 Novembre 2003)

Barb', laisse moi savourer, un peu.

Bon, bon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Thème :  *NOËL* 

Avec les mots suivants :

*Lanoline* , *Idéal(e)* , *Agitation* , *Ticket* , *Méandre*

Fin de l'épreuve :

*Jeudi 13 Novembre à midi.* 


Bonnes idées à vous.


----------



## Ruban (7 Novembre 2003)

Jai dix ans, je regarde le sapin. Des milliers de petites lumières clignotent régulièrement et semblent vouloir mhypnotiser. Quelquun sapproche du sapin, je ne vois pas bien, les rideaux tirés brouillent limage. Je suis assise derrière le carreau, dehors la rue vibre de mille rires et de cris denfants, le sapin est en face, de lautre côté de la rue de lautre côté de toute cette agitation, je le regarde et rêve un court instant quil est à moi.






Cette année, je vais passer le cinquième Noël avec ma petite fille. Nous allons acheter le sapin le plus haut, le plus gros, le plus cher. 
Nous le décorerons ensemble, de dizaines de boules multicolores. Les guirlandes dessineront des courbes, des arabesques, des méandres de toutes les couleurs. 

Nous mettrons aussi nos souliers au pied du sapin, et à lheure fatidique je déposerai dans les siens, la poupée pour laquelle elle a un ticket depuis plusieurs mois. Je sais déjà ce quil y aura dans le mien, la maîtresse me la dit, le jour où elle ma demandé quelques rubans de toutes les couleurs. Mais jai hâte, hâte le voir le sourire ravi de ma petite, hâte de lentendre me dire « tiens maman, cest pour toi, cest moi qui la fait toute seule »

Puis nous mangerons de la bûche, machinalement je regarderai la composition sur la boîte, lanoline 5 %, je ferai beurk en moi-même, jaurais dû prendre des fruits, ou faire la bûche moi-même ça aurait été lidéal.


----------



## bebert (8 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Barb', laisse moi savourer, un peu.
> 
> Bon, bon
> 
> ...



On peut reprendre les textes qu'on a fait l'année dernière ?


----------



## aricosec (8 Novembre 2003)

et PETIRIX aurait pu dire a RUBAN de poster en dernier.
.
que faire de mieux ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> On peut reprendre les textes qu'on a fait l'année dernière ?



Hé hé, c'est une excellente 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai pas joué ici l'année dernière... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 mais quelque part là-bas


----------



## PetIrix (11 Novembre 2003)

Je ne devrais pas me prononcer avant le dépouillement, mais là ... 

Roberto tu es un orfevre.

Et sans vouloir mettre la pression aux autres candidats, va falloir cravacher dur pour être à la hauteur.

Pfuuu !!!


----------



## aricosec (12 Novembre 2003)

bon alors comme on a aucune chance,autant faire court 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.
et voila comme d'habitude mon petit fils m'a tanné pour allez aux galeries lafayette,faut dire que l'exposition est fabuleuse,c'est la que rale aprés le pére noel  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ,si il m'avait fait gagner au loto,je pourrais offrir au petit tout ce qu'il veut,c'est pas qu'il soit elevé dans la LANOLINE,c'est pas le genre de la maison,ni papy,ni maman/papa,juste ce qu'il faut,pas les habituer aux ortolans les momes,c'est dure de retomber du piedestal.
il fait un temps IDEAL,je vais laisser ma caisse a drancy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,ont va prendre le bus et le metro,c'est plus sure.
a peine engouffrés dans le metro,nous sommes submergés par L'AGITATION des esclaves(hé,hé,n'oubliez pas mon statut de retraité )   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



au bout d'un certain temps de crapahutage,ayant ecrasé deux ripatons,pris un sein en pleine poire,j'arrivais au guichet,le temps de casquer mes deux TICKETS,je suis ejecté a cinq metres,heureusement je tombe dans un nos mans land ou je retrouve le mioche,un connard avait déja commencé a lui offir des bonbons,son oeil coulant,sa lippe libidineuse ne me disant rien qui vaille,je l'empoignai au colbac et l'expediais direct sur le tapis roulant,le coco s'eloignant,vociférait des chose bizarres,un gars prés de moi,me dit"vous avez eu tort,ce type est un flic du metro,ça se voit d'ailleurs a son costar."
du tac au tac sublimé par des heures d'ecoute de coluche,je lui repondis "ah ! ben vous savez,moi sans mes lunettes..
nous nous plongeames dans le couloir,et en suivant les MEANDRES de ce labyhrinte,arrivons sur le quai,aussitot la rame se pointe,j'enquille mon sang dans le premier wagon qui se presente,et la,je reste paralysé,les portes se referment,il me faut deux stations pour reprendre vie,les odeurs de pets et de sueurs conjugués ont carrement mis un voile sur la couche d'ozone nous concernant,la demoralisé vaincu,je me dit
."le pére noel est vraiment une ordure"


----------



## barbarella (12 Novembre 2003)

Le réveillon sannonçait sous les meilleurs auspices, tout était orchestré. Les invités étaient triés sur le volet, les courses étaient faites le champagne au frais, et mon horoscope me prédisait une joyeuse soirée.

Les convives arrivèrent enfin, ma copine faisait la dinde, pendant que je moccupais des andouilles, tout le monde avait sa coupe, le champagne coulait à flot, dans une joyeuse agitation de soirée de Noël.

Jétais cependant légèrement ennuyée, javais perdu le ticket de la dinde et ne me rappelais plus de sa provenance, « De Paris, je suis de Paris » glapit une voix qui interrompit ma réflexion. Cétait Julia qui comme à son habitude avait déjà terminé ses premières coupes, attaquait la quatrième et déclinait son état civil à qui voulait bien lentendre.Heureusement javais prévu large.

Soudain le téléphone retentit, cétait ma filleule, elle voulait me souhaiter un joyeux réveillon « Barbarellaaaaaa !viiiiiiens viiiiiiiiite, jai besoin de toi ça brûuuuuuuuule » criait Victor. Je pris rapidement congé de ma filleule lui expliquant quil fallait que jaille moccuper du boudin.

« Satanée bestiole de vieille dinde. Elle vit encore » maugréait Julia, dont une cuisse avait glissé sur les genoux de Norbert.
On ne peut pas dire que la soirée était calme, javais prévu en plus de la dinde, une tête de veau, jen avais servi une belle part et arrivant dans la salle à manger « Cest qui la tête veau ? » menquis-je. « Cest moi » assura Annabelle, provoquant du coup lhilarité générale. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lheure devenait idéale pour sortir les cotillons et les serpentins, la vraie fête allait commencer, pour sachever aux premières lueurs de laube, et à larrivée des croissants chauds et du café brûlant.

Victor pour faire plus réaliste voulu se déguiser, il sentoura dun double rideau et coiffa ses cheveux à grand renfort de lanoline. Une forte odeur de mouton le poursuivait, Julia voulu lui en enlever un peu, maintenant cétait elle qui sentait la vieille bique, manquait plus quelle se mette à rire comme une chèvre.

Le temps faisait des arabesques, et je ne sais pas par quels méandres mystérieux nous arrivâmes au matin, mais nous y arrivâmes. Fatigués, cassés pour certains, mais heureux.

Finalement, nous avions bien fait denfermer les enfants dans une chambre où un Père Noël de pacotille essayait de les distraire en leur faisant faire des jeux aussi ineptes quimbéciles.


----------



## Luc G (12 Novembre 2003)

Les cadeaux de Noël sont pas toujours
Des trucs enrubannés sous un sapin
Eux, ils sétaient trouvés dessous un pin
Ils y étaient restés plantés jusquaux beaux jours.

Elle avait une démarche féline,
Se parfumait dun soupçon de violette.
Il abusait un peu de lanoline
Et se prenait les pieds dans la moquette.

Mais ils saimaient sans soccuper du reste
Sur le train-train des robes blanches et des fleurettes
Ils navaient pas composté leur ticket
Mais sen tapaient comme de leur premier hoquet. 

Quand on leur parlait de couple idéal,
Ils se marraient à sen péter la rate
Il lappelait la fiancée du pirate
Elle lappelait Quasimodo bancal.

Il y avait, pour sûr, parfois de lagitation
Chacun connaît les méandres de la passion.
Mais plus souvent que des bris de vaisselles,
On entendait leurs rires de crécelles.

Leur vie nétait pas une sinécure,
Mais ces deux rigolos nen avaient cure.
Chaque année à Noël ils soffraient des pétards
Quils allaient jeter sur les boulevards.

Si vous manquez didées pour Noël cette année,
Vous prenez pas la tête pour si peu
Vous bilez pas si les fleurs sont fânées,
Il suffit de se laisser prendre au jeu.


----------



## aricosec (12 Novembre 2003)

ruban et roberto commençait déja a se partager la galette,mais le retour en force de barbarella et lucg va leur donner le hoquet.
rien n'ai perdu pour les prochains,avanti ! ,avanti !


----------



## Nephou (12 Novembre 2003)

Et un haïku ça vous va ?


----------



## Nephou (12 Novembre 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Un haïku ça vous va !








*Noël*_ notez la précision du titre_
Méandres, tickets ; 
Idéale agitation.
Cuir : lanoline.

Neph'


----------



## PetIrix (12 Novembre 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> *Noël*_ notez la précision du titre_
> Méandres, tickets ;
> Idéale agitation.
> Cuir : lanoline.
> ...



Quel talent.


----------



## Nephou (12 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Tu possèdes la sobriété que je n'aurai jamais !_


Toi, tu ne m'a pas vu à la sortie du restau jeudi soir dernier


----------



## PetIrix (12 Novembre 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Toi, tu ne m'a pas vu à la sortie du restau jeudi soir dernier



C'est ce que je disais.

Bourré de talent !!


----------



## aricosec (12 Novembre 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Toi, tu ne m'a pas vu à la sortie du restau jeudi soir dernier


.
ah ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,c'était donc toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,vraiment ,tout les momes te regardaient,se mettre dans cet etat,belle exemple ..jour la peunesse..HIC !


----------



## PetIrix (12 Novembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> ah ?
> 
> 
> ...



Ouais!! Vraiment sénil !!
Euhh c'est nul !


----------



## PetIrix (12 Novembre 2003)

Si je compte bien nous avons :

Les dix ans de Ruban
La mysterieuse rencontre de Roberto
Le sous terrain d'arico
La ferme citadine de barbarella
Les vers de LucG
Et l'extraordinaire listing de Nephou.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci .  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez les autres, n'ayez crainte.
Vous avez encore le temps.


----------



## aricosec (13 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Ouais!! Vraiment sénil !!
> Euhh c'est nul !


.
tu as oublié de mettre un smiley rigolard,je pourrais le prendre mal


----------



## PetIrix (13 Novembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> tu as oublié de mettre un smiley rigolard,je pourrais le prendre mal



Oups  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pardon.


----------



## cmatrit (13 Novembre 2003)

Bon je me lance, un peu dans la précipitation... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Le rituel métait déjà pénible. Matin, midi et soir, sur ses pieds à la peau desséchée par quelque chose comme du psoriasis ou de leczéma, Volodia étalait une pommade, semblable à du mastic, épaisse et verdâtre,  avec application  et un air béat, les yeux mi-clos comme à la poursuite dun hypothétique orgasme. 

Déjà deux jours et deux nuits, et encore tout autant, dans les quelques mètres carrés du compartiment, et je ne savais ce qui mexaspérait le plus. Etait-ce létalement de lembrocation, que je pouvais fuir en me réfugiant au bout du wagon, griller une cigarette, ou lodeur de suint de vieux bouc quexhalait la lanoline de longuent artisanal ? Volodia mavait expliqué quil avait été concocté  quelque  part dans lAltaï par un chaman adepte de vodka et dhistoires de fantômes. Le remugle quil dégageait, et qui imprégnait les couvertures des couchettes, particulièrement les miennes ainsi que mes vêtements,  devait résulter dun mélange détrons dours, de jus de  cadavres  putréfiés, dune pointe de camphre et de je ne sais quoi encore.

Le train filait dans la steppe, et en, quasiment, soixante heures en avait accumulé près de cinq de retard. La  neige qui narrêtait pas de sempiler depuis Nijni Novgorod en était la cause principale, mais, pour tout dire, la qualité des infrastructures et du matériel roulant, qui avait été construit pour durer, il y a quelques lustres, lui était un bon supplétif. 

Je connaissais des retards tout aussi considérables dautres trains, et parfois fleurons de notre savoir-faire hexagonal, sur des distances bien moindres, pour que je prenne mon mal en patience, si tant est que ce mal exista. Car, au-delà du spectacle  navrant et malodorant des soins de Volodia, il y avait de la matrice prénatale dans le compartiment surchauffé de ce train légendaire, qui avançait dans un paysage  uniforme nivelé par la neige et pétrifié par le froid et les glaces. 

Anesthésié par le roulis, assommé par le claquement régulier du bandage des roues sur la jointure des rails, bercé par les chansons damour que diffusait la sono du wagon, tout le monde semblait se  laisser absorber par une quasi-régression infantile. Pour la plupart en joggings pyjamas difformes et chaussés de mules, tous les passagers vivaient, au rythme de la distribution des repas, des allers-retours aux toilettes, au "fumoir-glaciaire" pour les fumeurs, au samovar pour leau chaude du thé et au panneau daffichage des horaires, juste en dessous de la pendule à lheure de Moscou. 

Javais imaginé que la proximité du Noël Orthodoxe apporterait un peu danimation au parcours, la majorité des voyageurs se rendant dans leur famille loin de la capitale, mais ce nétait  assurément pas le cas. Les conditions météorologiques exécrables de ces derniers jours, en forçant les courageuses babouchka et autres  marchands ambulants à déserter, en grande partie, les quais des gares étapes, avaient annihilé toute lagitation qui accompagnait  ces ravitaillements.

En fait, seul mon compagnon de route, au-delà de son bocal de pommade, avait mis demblée de laventure dans ce trajet, comme dautres mettraient du Tabasco dans leur potage. Comme par miracle, génération spontanée, il avait eu un ticket avec Katia, lune de nos convoyeurs, quil rejoignait dans sa cabine,  dés quelle nétait plus de service. Elle ne se gênait pas pour moi. Elle passait la tête par la porte de notre compartiment,  me saluait rapidement, souriait à Volodia et sen retournait. Et lui, quelques minutes après, la suivait. Manifestement, ses pieds et ses emplâtres nauséeux nétaient pas une infirmité et ne nuisaient pas à lintensité de la relation.

Volodia était venu me chercher quelques jours plus tôt à laéroport Sheremetyevo, au nord de Moscou. Ancien escrimeur de l'équipe soviétique, accessoirement professeur de physique-chimie et surtout journaliste, il était le quasi portrait de Staline. Ses origines Géorgiennes y contribuaient certainement, mais sa bonnomie devait être, cependant, sans commune mesure avec celle du dictateur. Seule, sa connaissance  parfaite du Français et de l'Anglais me découragea d'emblée. Ma maîtrise du Russe allait rester étale, alors que j'allais progressé, de façon fabuleuse, aux Echecs avec cet idéal pédagogue, qu'il s'avéra  être, ainsi que le fin analyste des méandres de l'esprit et de la culture Russe qu'il  partageait simplement, et avec érudition.  

En retournant sur Moscou  je nétais pas fier, écrasé sur le siège de la Golf. Si le code de la route existe ici, la priorité est semble-t-il une chose inconnue, et slalomer entre les files élevé, quasiment, au rang dutilité publique. Leffet de malaise est dautant plus important quil est amplifié par létat du parc de véhicules à moteur thermique avec qui nous faisions du tricot, sur cette route hivernale. Le mode de déplacement sapparente plus au combat aérien dans les meilleurs moments de la bataille dAngleterre, quà un mode de circulation ordonné et respectueux un tant soit peu de son prochain. 

Pas difficile dimaginer que le niveau dentretien de la grande  majorité  de tout ce qui se déplace  sur pneus, ici, est en corrélation avec les fumées déversées par les échappements.  A chaque  voyage ma fascination est la même : transports en commun  qui emmèneraient directement, chez  nous, le maire devant un juge, eu égard à leur état de délabrement apparent, véhicules de servitude divers et variés : du camion militaire réformé ( ?) à la taille impressionnante au tracteur agricole de lère Bréjnévienne et sa remorque pleine de  betteraves,sur une grande avenue à proximité du centre ville, en passant par toute une collection de fourgonnettes, estafettes et bahuts, doù il émane, avec certitude, quils ont été construits pour durer.

J'entendis la porte du compartiment s'ouvrir, me faisant sortir de mon engourdissement et de mes rêves, Volodia entra. Nous arrivions en gare de Zima. Je voulais acheter des cigarettes. Nous nous habillâmes. Volodia glissa un Makaroff dans la poche de sa veste en cuir, et me précéda dans le couloir....


----------



## PetIrix (13 Novembre 2003)

Il est midi passé.

Fin des inscriptions.

Je vous remercie toutes et tous de vos participations.

Sont nommés :

Les dix ans de Ruban
La mysterieuse rencontre de Roberto
Le sous terrain d'arico
La ferme citadine de barbarella
Les vers de LucG
L'extraordinaire listing de Nephou.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et enfin le suprême soviet de cmatrit


Délibération ...


----------



## PetIrix (13 Novembre 2003)

J'avoue avoir hésité entre les textes de Roberto et de cmatrit.
(Quoi que Nephou s'est surpassé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 )

Ma préférence ira au "Road Xmas"  de  *Roberto* .
Bravo Félicitations.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Bienvenue cmatrit. Très bon texte également.
Tu fais une arrivée remarquée.
Continue.


----------



## Luc G (13 Novembre 2003)

Bravo, Roberto, tu le mérites  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et bravo à Cmatrit, je me suis régalé avec ton texte.


----------



## PetIrix (13 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Merci PetIrix...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu ne vas pas non plus t'en tirer à si bon compte.

Même si je suis contre les suites cinématographiques, j'aimerais, je désire, je souhaite, je veux, j'exige une suite à ton texte.

Quoi que ... non.
C'est délicieux de rester sur cette fin.

Mon imagination fera le reste.


----------



## Nephou (13 Novembre 2003)

aussi


----------



## PetIrix (13 Novembre 2003)

Un moment j'ai cru voir ce film avec Depardieu et Deneuve, qui se rencontrent sur une aire de repos, lui réparant sa vieille bagnole, elle s'étant fait plaquer, et jeter sur le bord de la route ..

Je ne me souviens plus du titre ...


----------



## ficelle (13 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Je ne me souviens plus du titre ...



"drole d'endroit pour une rencontre"


----------



## aricosec (14 Novembre 2003)

[retour-petirix]









































































































































(/retour-petirix]
comme tu n'as pas voté pour moi,je te rend tes billes


----------



## PetIrix (14 Novembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> [retour-petirix]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



arico, je la sentais venir celle là.

A chaque thème tu nous fais ton Caliméro.

Ton texte était très bien.
Si, si.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais reconnais que Roberto a été grandiose.

Et pis Ruban, barbarella, et tous les autres n'ont point eu mon suffrage, pourtant nul(le) ne m'en tient rigueur.

Allez arico. Ne désespère pas.

Tout vient à point à qui sait attendre.


----------



## cmatrit (14 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour,

je tenais à vous remercier, plus particulièrement, PetIrix et Roberto, pour vos commentaires trop élogieux. Cela faisait quelque temps que je suivais le bar macG, et plus particulièrement certains threads dont le vôtre où l'magination et le plaisir sont au RDV. 

Je me suis régalé de nombreuses fois à la lecture des thèmes, et bidonner aux commentaires alors je me suis dit pourquoi pas  m'y essayer, sans la moindre vélléité de concourir...pour me faire plaisir et, dans la mesure du possible, procurer quelques bons instants aux autres.

Et naturellemnt félicitations aux autres "posteurs" épistoliers que je connais peu, sinon au travers de leur textes et de leur propos étant donné qu'il y a peu de temps que je traîne mes guètres ici.

Grand bravo à roberto, et j'attends les prochaines indications








à +
cordialement

Cmatrit


----------



## PetIrix (14 Novembre 2003)

cmatrit a dit:
			
		

> dans la mesure du possible, procurer quelques bons instants aux autres.



C'était parfait.



			
				cmatrit a dit:
			
		

> Grand bravo à roberto, et j'attends les prochaines indications



D'ailleurs, il commence à faire long, là.
Robertoooooo !!!

Un thème, des mots un délai !!!!

... siouplait ...










PS : c'est "cématrit" , ou "kmatrit" ??


----------



## cmatrit (14 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, il commence à faire long, là.
> Robertoooooo !!!
> 
> Un thème, des mots un délai !!!!
> ...




"smatrit"


----------



## aricosec (14 Novembre 2003)

cmatrit a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> .
> Et naturellemnt félicitations aux autres "posteurs" épistoliers que je connais peu, sinon au travers de leur textes et de leur propos étant donné qu'il y a peu de temps que je traîne mes guètres ici.


.
ces posteur sont plutot de droles de pistolets


----------



## barbarella (14 Novembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> ces posteur sont plutot de droles de pistolets



Oui mais ils ne tirent pas vite, n'est-ce pas Roberto, on attend la suite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon bravo à tous, la qualité de ce sujet ne fait que s'améliorer


----------



## PetIrix (14 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Thème, ou titre, _enfin voilà la direction souhaitée (!) : _
> 
> *Le repas des fauves.*
> 
> ...


Manara ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Courbe ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Guépière ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




T'as un truc derrière la tête ???


----------



## Nephou (14 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Manara ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


et image


----------



## PetIrix (14 Novembre 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> et image



J'en ai trouvé une.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Les courbes de l'héroïne de Manara en guépière.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Ah ben m... alors

Fiiinnnnnn !!!! Encore un de tes coups fumeux !!!!!!


----------



## barbarella (14 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Thème, ou titre, _enfin voilà la direction souhaitée (!) : _
> 
> *Le repas des fauves.*
> 
> ...



Va faire chaud


----------



## aricosec (14 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben m... alors
> 
> Fiiinnnnnn !!!! Encore un de tes coups fumeux !!!!!!


.
surtout que j'ai trouvé l'original,il n'y a rien de tendancieux


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> surtout que j'ai trouvé l'original,il n'y a rien de tendancieux



mais c'est nous qu'on va être tendus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













_je sais où c'est..._


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Fiiinnnnnn !!!! Encore un de tes coups fumeux !!!!!!



quelle pâle imitation  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hé, pssst psst, t'as oublié l'edit


----------



## PetIrix (14 Novembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> quelle pâle imitation

















			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Hé, pssst psst, t'as oublié l'edit



Non,non.
Elle est là.


----------



## Luc G (15 Novembre 2003)

Je vous ponds juste un petit rôt,
Pas le temps de faire le beau,
Je pars demain pour le boulot
En Jordanie voir s'il fait chaud.

La bouffe au zoo, c'est pas toujours de la tarte !
-------------------------------------------------------

Se taper un touriste belge le matin
C'est pas le Pérou mais mieux que rien.

S'offrir à midi une aristo en goguette
La guêpière dans les caries, c'est pas la fête.

Au goûter, un vrai régal, cette nana,
Des courbes, elle avait tout d'un Manara.

Mais quelle horreur, cet arico tout sec,
Des esquilles partout, des cuisses en bois de teck

J'ai maintenant les quenottes hexagonales
On dirait les tomettes d'un mas provençal.


Au revoir


----------



## macelene (15 Novembre 2003)

*Bon voyage LucG, n'oublie pas tes lunettes ......*








_C'est super ces petits poèmes ...._ 



_Je vais devoir en mettre un sacré coup ...._


----------



## Luc G (15 Novembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Bon voyage LucG, n'oublie pas tes lunettes ......*



En fait, j'ai des lunettes sur le nez depuis bientôt 40 ans mais jamais de lunettes de soleil depuis bien longtemps. Je ne les mets que dans le bar.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Je vous ponds juste un petit rôt,
> Pas le temps de faire le beau,
> Je pars demain pour le boulot
> En Jordanie voir s'il fait chaud.
> ...



et l'image, elle est où l'image


----------



## Luc G (15 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> et l'image, elle est où l'image



Ben non, pas d'image : j'ai pas trop envie, si je suis hors-sujet c'est pas grave, je fais ça pour le plaisir, pas pour les trophées. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dis-donc, d'ailleurs, tu nous ponds quoi, toi, au juste, à part des grognonneries : j'ai pas vu l'image et pas le texte non plus.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je vous jure, ces mateurs fous, pour les tenir !


----------



## PetIrix (15 Novembre 2003)

Limpatience commençait à menvahir.
Des semaines de traque, vaines sous un soleil de plomb.
Ce continent me tapais vraiment sur le système.
Le mal du pays ? Jen doute. La rage de revenir avec des pelloches vierges, plus certainement.
Lexaltation du voyage, le goût de laventure mavaient entraînés aux confins de lAfrique noire. LAfrique natale. Le berceau de lhumanité.
Pourtant, plus je foulais cette terre aride et poussiéreuse, plus la déception me gagnait.
Depuis bientôt un mois que jétais là, je navais pu fixer que les autochtones.
Maigre consolation pour un chasseur dimage.
Mes souvenir dAmérique se bousculaient alors. Là bas, les occasions de « shooter » ne manquaient pas. Et finalement le climat me convenait plus. Il fallait pourtant que je me raisonne. A quoi bon regretter. Fallait il que je cède aux pleurnicheries ?
«  Faut se secouer garçon ! Ici  *cest pas le Pérou* . Cest lAfrique. »
Je narrivais pourtant pas à mimmerger dans ce pays.
Je ne percevais pas ces « vibrations » dont parlaient les auteurs de ces ouvrages qui avaient bouleversé mon adolescence.
La montée dadrénaline que procurait la proximité dun fauve au moment de déclencher.
Tétanisé face à la bête tel le puceau boutonneux tournant les pages de son premier  *Manara* .

Je me refusais pourtant de suivre les pistes de Safari.
Ces attractions touristiques qui pourtant massureraient sans nul doute quelques bons clichés.
Mais jamais je ne pourrais accepter davoir triché. Les parcs animaliers de la métropole mauraient donné davantage de satisfaction.
Mais je voulais du vrai. Du sauvage. Du danger.
Ha ! Du danger. Si ce nétait que cela. Il me suffisait de le braver dans les rades du coin.
Les fauves nauraient pas été moins délicats à mon égard.
Les seules difficultés rencontrées étaient de tenter de mextirper du flot de gamin qui à la vue de mon matos se ruaient autour de moi, attendant de ma part un cadeau, une babiole.
Je craignais à tout instant le traquenard. Tel lacadémicien, je féminisais mon vocabulaire.
Quaurais-je donné pour changer ce guêpier dans lequel je me trouvais, en  *guêpière* .
Jen riais intérieurement.

Mais mes pensées étaient ailleurs.
Jaurais surtout tout donné (sauf mon Nikon, cela va sans dire) pour découvrir un mâle rugissant à labris de quelques arbres aux  *courbes*  sinueuses.
Ecartant légèrement les branches, je laurais vu, là. Paisible, puissant, digérant je ne sais quelle cervidé, dont la carcasse encore fumante girais à ses côtés.
Cette image semblait finalement plus tenir du fantasme.
La vivrais-je un jour ?
Je savais que oui. Dusse-je ne plus rentrer chez moi. Mon  *mas provençal*  était désormais lAfrique. Je la provoquais en duel. Lun de nous deux en souffrira.


----------



## cmatrit (16 Novembre 2003)

Bon, Luc G puis PetIrix, ca va vite et ce sont deux belles partitions.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Y'a du travail sur la planche... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















@ +


----------



## macelene (16 Novembre 2003)

cmatrit a dit:
			
		

> Bon, Luc G puis PetIrix, ca va vite et ce sont deux belles partitions....
> 
> 
> 
> ...






*Pffff, ça va être dur de rivaliser .....*


----------



## macmarco (16 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Thème, ou titre, _enfin voilà la direction souhaitée (!) : _
> 
> *Le repas des fauves.*
> 
> ...



Dis-moi, Roberto, ça me fait penser à quelqu'un ça... et à certains événements du Bar... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Et fais pas l'innocent !


----------



## macelene (16 Novembre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Dis-moi, Roberto, ça me fait penser à quelqu'un ça... et à certains événements du Bar...
> 
> 
> 
> ...







_ben qui cela peut-il bien être ??????_


----------



## aricosec (16 Novembre 2003)

bon ! ben ! ,voila toujours l'image du repas des fauves 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






le texte plus tard  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.


----------



## macelene (16 Novembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> bon ! ben ! ,voila toujours l'image du repas des fauves
> 
> 
> 
> ...



























*un seul mot un seul warfff*


----------



## cmatrit (17 Novembre 2003)

Toute mes excuses, je pourrais certainement illustrer mon texte mais je n'ai pas de pages persos (enfin pour le moment), et je pense qu'il n'y a pas d'autres moyens pour insèrer une illustration. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Je navais plus aucune envie de me retenir. Quand je vis la Philomène, épouse du maire, cousine du sénateur, se signer pour la énième fois en mapercevant  jéclatais, je lui éructais au visage. Elle ny était pourtant pour rien la vieille bigote. Elle avait eu son lot de malheurs. Comme beaucoup de femmes qui avaient  mis des garçons au monde à la fin du siècle dernier, elle porterait le deuil de son fils jusquà sa mort. Il lui était revenu  en trois morceaux le Lucien, et encore pas en entier. 

Mais quest ce que ça pouvait me foutre, à moi, toutes leurs souffrances ? je les respectais, cétait tout ce que je pouvais faire. Ce nétait pas parce que jétais revenu, et de très, très loin, que je devais faire preuve de plus de compassion, ou me foutre en lair comme lavaient fait deux gars au chef-lieu, à ce quon men avait dit à mon retour, sous prétexte que peut-être je devais comprendre que je dérangeais. Des horreurs, jen avais vu, comme nous tous, mais ici dans le canton, voir au-delà, je savais que tous les morts au front avaient dune façon ou dune autre une sépulture décente. Mes compagnons de souffrance étaient tous, quand ils létaient, enterrés très loin de leur pays ou alors leur carcasse finissait de blanchir quelque part au large des Dardanelles, en Sibérie, en Mandchourie voir au fond de la mer de Chine.

Pour moi, puisque javais survécu à tous ces combats et à toutes ces horreurs, je voulais vivre. Pour les autres, là-bas, je devais vivre. Je voulais la manger, la vie. Je réclamais mon tribut à la mort, je nétais plus son serviteur. Même si par instants une folle angoisse furieuse menvahissait.

« Dis-moi ce que jai Philomène !!!? tas peur ! je suis un fantôme ! la clique des « politicards », les amis de ton cousin, y savaient pas où jétais ou ils ne voulaient pas se souvenir !? Tous ces planqués ils ne savaient pas à qui ils nous avaient  vendus comme des putains ! non, moins que des putains ! parce que les putains, ils les auraient gardées auprès deux, pour pouvoir les baiser comme ils lentendaient après leur avoir arracher leurs jupons  et leurs guêpière , et après les avoir arrosées de champagne, les « monchus » !! Eh  oui, jétais déjà couché sur le monument aux morts ! Ca lui a fait du travail  au tailleur de pierre pour enlever mon nom, faire et défairehein ! le dieu que tu pries en a voulu autrement » 

La Philomène, prise au dépourvue par mes propos de corps de garde et par ma colère, que j'avais contenue très souvent,  recula aussi rapidement et adroitement quelle le pu et sadossa contre de grosses billes de noyer en bord de chemin, dans son verger. Elle voulait crier, mais aucun son ne sortait de sa gorge. Je mavançais. Elle avait peur. Elle ne pouvait pas savoir que javais trop tué pour le faire encore, trop participé à des curées à la baïonnette, au couteau, à la hache, ou avec les ongles et les dents, pour ne pas être sevré de toute violence physique à lencontre dautrui. 

« Prêts pour le repas des fauves ! » quil nous hurlait le jeune et distingué capitaine de Rochefeu avant daller trucider notre prochain, avec acharnement  et une méticulosité digne de celle dun compagnon. Et Ladjudant Manara de partir devant, le sifflet entre les dents, le revolver dordonnance dans la main gauche et le yatagan dun janissaire, récupéré sur le cadavre dun officier Turc sur la côte Bulgare au début de nos engagements, dans la main droite, tournoyant et hachant.

Mais à cet instant cétait ma mère que je voyais en face de moi. Elle était morte en 20, de chagrin, de ne pas savoir ce que jétais devenu, face au silence des autorités et à leur incapacité de la moindre parcelle dhumanité. Et les larmes qui coulaient le long des joues de la Philomène me rappelèrent celles qui avaient  glissé le long du visage tendre, et à la courbe si gracieuse, de ma mère, à la fin de ma dernière permission début 18. 

Et puis la peur de Philomène, son corps acculé à lempilage de troncs, me ramena  paradoxalement  à lautomne 19, un peu plus loin que Novonikolaïevski (Novossibirsk aujourdhui). Nous étions rattachés, momentanément, avec quelques éléments du corps expéditionnaire anglais, à la protection dune section de canonniers impériaux, affectés eux-mêmes sur lun des trains blindés de cet amiral sanguinaire, Koltchak, détenteur  et protecteur de lor du gouvernement  contre-révolutionnaire.  La voie ferrée avait été, semble-t-il, endommagée par un automne fortement pluvieux, et la réparer rapidement demandait un surplus de main duvre. Nous fûmes envoyés quelque uns, accompagnés dun officier et dun sous-officier Cosaque à la recherche de bras. Nous nétions plus nombreux ceux des premiers assauts contre les Turcs. Et là dans le groupe nous nétions que trois. On dit que les vieux soldats font toujours de vieux os. Mais on dit aussi quil y a des exceptions qui confirment la règle. Nous marchions au milieu des bouleaux et des mélèzes depuis plus de 2 heures. Laccrochage coûta la vie à quatorze hommes sur les dix-huit. Ladjudant Manara et le caporal Pujol terminèrent  ici notre aventure commune.

Personne ou pas grand monde ne savait quelque chose de Manara. Il était marié à la « coloniale » depuis lautre siècle. Les jeunes, et les moins jeunes officiers le craignaient. Les hommes du rang  faisaient confiance à son art consommé de la guerre. Mais depuis que nous avions débarqué en Crimée, pour rejoindre un régiment de Cosaque, et participer à la défense de la Russie blanche en 18, il était devenu  maussade. Manifestement le climat ou la région ne plaisait pas au grognard. Cependant comme il disait, et de plus en plus, à nous autre qui le connaissions depuis 15 : «ce nest pas le Pérou ici, on y mange mal et on y a froid, mais on doit obéir à la patrie, et penser à nos mères ».  Après coup, si jai survécu cest peut-être grâce à ces mots. Il tomba le premier avec lofficier, quelques isbas après lentrée du village sous les coups de baïonnettes de trois suicidaires révolutionnaires qui déboulèrent dont ne sait où, et dont la vie sarrêta là aussi.

Pour autant nous ne perdîmes pas notre sang-froid. Nous connaissions ces combats de village en Bulgarie et en Roumanie. A priori cétait une cinquantaine dhommes, ou presque, de ce qui commençait  à se faire appeler lArmée Rouge,   plus dépenaillés que nous-même et là, pour le coup, très mal organisés et surtout fanatiques. Ils avaient  pour eux lavantage du nombre. Ils nétaient guère moins surpris que nous. Mais ce fut encore une fois lhorreur, indescriptible, tuer pour survivre.

Je laimais bien Pujol.  A notre première rencontre il mavait demandé ce quun Savoyard faisait ici, au milieu de « miladious » dans la « coloniale », plutôt quavec les Diables Bleus dans les Ardennes. Est-ce que je le savais moi ? Lui était des alentours dAix, fils dune famille de gros paysans. Nous avions sympathisé. Nous partagions des plaisirs simples de nos origines. Nous parlions de terre, de culture, de vigne. Les différences étaient évidentes, nous nous efforcions de chercher des points communs. Il devait se marier à la fin de la guerre, en fait à la fin de sa guerre. Il irait vivre avec sa douce un peu en retrait dans la garrigue, dans un mas. 

«Eh ! Emile tu sais ce que cest un mas provençal ? cest un nid damour merveilleux  ». Ces mots me revinrent en tête quand je le vis sécrouler, à quelques pas de moi, la mâchoire fracassée par une balle, la crosse de son Lebel brisée, sous les coups conjugués de baïonnette dun géant et dun jeune garçon. Javais hérité dans la mêlé dun sabre cosaque. Jétais fou de douleur et de rage. Le géant ne pu dégager son fusils du corps de Pujol, je lui transperçai le cou et le sabre sy cassa. Le jeune homme, devant ma haine et le corps de son gigantesque compagnon sans vie, se mis à trembler et à pleurer tout en reculant. Il se trouva  acculé à un tas de boisIl savait quil allait mourir. Javais récupéré larme du colosse. Il avait lâché son arme des mains. Quand sa tête tomba sur le côte, son haut bonnet de peau glissa sur son épaule, et de long cheveux sen dégagèrent.


----------



## lumai (17 Novembre 2003)

Pour les images, va faire un tour sur google image, trouves en une qui te plait, click dessus, met-là en taille réelle (reclick), note son URL et t'as tout ce qui te faut !!!

Pareil pour un avatar !


----------



## aricosec (17 Novembre 2003)

c'etait pas trop loin de marseille
je ne sais plus vraiment pourquoi
je folatrais comme une abeille
pourquoi pas,j'en ais bien le droit
.
j'entrais dans un* mas provençal*
pourtant en fait c'etait un bar
je me dit chouette ça n'est pas mal
je vais m'offir un p'tit ricard.
.
j'allais balancer quelque vanne
et d'un seul coup je ne vis qu'elle
elle avait des* courbes* diafanes
on l'aurait pris pour une reine
.
je m'approchais de l'odalique
et lui proposai un godet
elle me traita de vieux sadique
je refermais mon porte monnaie
.
la belle monta sur une estrade
sous les bravos des mecs bourrés
c'était une pro de l'effeuillade
qui aimait se deshabiller
.
ce qui m'botta c'est sa *guepiere*
car elle n'etait pas mal du tout
elle avait la croupe altiere
mais les seins* c'etait pas l'perou*
.
je commandais un * manara*
un p'tit cigare de la havane
pendant une heure je restais la
un peu comme une auto en panne
.
je la voyais sur une couche
moi recitant du baudelaire
a peine en effleurant sa bouche
de nouveau partir pour cythere


----------



## macelene (17 Novembre 2003)

voulu une fois de plus faire un texte à 4 mains et vingt doigts.....
Pour ce faire j'ai choisi une  *"Guest star"*, curieux vous êtes et vous avez raison.



* Steeve Mac Queen *





 il a accepté, et j'en suis flattée. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et voilà l'image réalisée pas lui ..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je vous laisse la surprise .... du reste
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
_Lettre 1_
Tikatoutine, mars 1989
Milo,

Aux premiers jours du printemps le soleil revient. Une fois encore je suis seule.
Les troncs des grands platanes centenaires qui bordent l'allée  perdent des plaques d'écorce qui font des tâches grises sur l' allée de gravier blanc.
Du fin fond de ce *mas provençal* que vous aimez tant, je me réjouis à nouveau de vous écrire, vous qui encore une fois avez quitté le pays pour vos grands voyages.
Ce matin quand je me suis levée, j'ai senti un  souffle d'air léger comme une caresse. Vous n' êtes plus là, mais sur ma table de chevet il reste ces merveilleux carnets de vos voyages. J' ouvre le dernier, encore une fois,  vous avez pris le temps de regarder la banalité, de vous intégrer à un espace, d'observer la variation de la lumière. C' est pour moi comme une respiration. Ces petites images volées à vos voyages sont chargées de souvenirs et de sensations précises, comme de petites consignes de la mémoire. Les pages tournent, dessins simples au trait noir, sans couleurs, croqués au jour le jour. Des noms de pays, se mêlent aux notes graphiques, à de tout petits comptes rendus, comme une photo prise au travers du filtre de la mémoire. 
Le crabe aux pinces d' Or, Casablanca, Agadir, la piscine du sultan est vide, pomelos, au fond de la lagune, les heures creuses, autant de notes qui servent à prolonger un état de bien être dans un lieu donné à un moment donné. Je participe de cette façon, fugacement à la réalité des lieux où vous n'avez fait que passer, et où moi je ne serai qu'une étrangère.
J'ai laissé ces rêves de splendeur, je suis descendue dans la cuisine, pris un grand verre de jus de pomelos.
Pour ne pas vous quitter si brusquement, je suis retournée dans cet atelier qui abrite vos toiles, vos pinceaux, vos couleurs, et toutes ces odeurs que j'aime tant. Vous souvenez-vous qu' un tableau vous attends sur son chevalet, inachevé ? Je sais que vous reviendrez poser la dernière touche.
Racontez moi avec de petits mots tout simple votre nouveau voyage. 
J' attends avec impatiente votre prochaine lettre pleine de vos souvenirs.
Paola.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
_Lettre 2_
Le Caire, mai 1989

Paola

Que de joie à vous lire, même si vous avez écrit ces mots il y a presque deux mois maintenant. La distribution du courrier ici n'est pas des plus performante, et je rentre juste d'une excursion, remontant le Nil jusqu'à Qena pour ensuite m'enfoncer dans le Désert Arabique qui longe la Mer Rouge. Je suis toujours à la recherche de ce lion que tous ici croient sorti tout droit des légendes séculaires qui descendent le grand fleuve.
Je suis installé chichement, chez Ali, mon guide. *Ce n'est pas le Pérou*, mais je ne manque de rien et j'apprend vite à me passer du superflu. Le désert porte ça en lui. Je me sens plus humble, et plus vivant que je ne l'ai jamais été auparavant.
La ville du Caire m'oppresse, après ces trois mois dans le silence des dunes... J'ai hâte de repartir...
Mon départ pour l'Egypte, bien qu'improvisé, tombait je pense très bien. Bien sûr, le ciel bleu et le chant des cigales de notre belle Provence me manque, mais je retrouve ici un peu de la paix que je ressentais quand nous nous promenions tous les deux des journées entières dans les massifs rocheux, à la recherche de ce rapace solitaire nichant sur les cimes. 
Je ne voudrais pas que cette séparation vous emplisse trop de tristesse... Elle était inévitable, à court terme et je n'ai fait que la précipiter de quelques semaines. Vous savoir revenue au mas, au milieu de tous nos souvenirs me réchauffe le coeur et me trouble aussi un peu... Qu'en est-il de vous aujourd'hui ? De vos recherches ? De votre vie ? Depuis que votre silhouette s'est estompée sur le quai de la Gare ? Ce retour en terre de Provence résonne t-il toujours en vous comme au temps de notre première rencontre ?
Continuez à m'écrire, je promet de vous répondre, même si ici le temps à une toute autre *courbe* que celle que nous lui connaissons en Occident...
Je repart dans deux semaines, toujours en direction du sud, toujours le désert. Je compte bien assister un jour à ce fameux *repas des fauves*, mythiques ou bien réels, c'est la seule chose qui compte à mes yeux aujourd'hui, et sans cette vision, du paradis ou de l'enfer, je ne sais encore, je ne pourrai trouver de repos et vous retrouver.
Prenez bien soin de vous, tout comme j'essayerai de faire de même avec le corps qui me retient ici.

Milo

ps : vous trouverez dans le petit secrétaire du salon, au fond du tiroir de gauche, un petit carnet, recouvert de cuir bleu patiné, il vous est destiné.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
_lettre 3_
Tikatoutine, fin mai 1989

Milo, quel bonheur

Hier est venu le porteur de messages. De sa sacoche il a sorti une belle enveloppe et a agité sa main, comme si lui aussi participait à ce bonheur.
Nous avons bu un verre de vin "rose", celui de la vigne derrière le mas.
Le timbre indiquait Le Caire. Je n'ai pas voulu ouvrir la lettre, me laissant le temps de la porter contre mon coeur. Ai-je senti à ce moment battre le vôtre ? L' attente de votre lettre ne fut pas douloureuse. Ces jours écoulés m'ont paru bien courts. Ce retour en terre de Provence me ramène sans cesse à notre première rencontre. Je vais bien. Je savoure avec délice les monticules de petits souvenirs qui peuplent le mas. J'ai mis de côté mes recherches sur les *guêpières*  que portaient les femmes autrefois. J' ai presque terminé. Il ne me reste que le texte à mettre en forme. J' ai commencé. Je vous en  livre ici quelques bribes.
"Lignes, *courbes*. Le corps est un faisceau de lignes et de courbes. Par exemple, les cheveux, courbes douces jusqu'à la nuque. Ou les yeux, ellipses qui abritent des ronds. Ou le cercle concentrique des seins. Ou l'infime raie du nombril. Ou la trace de mouette du sexe. On peut peindre ces corps avec un pinceau, le faire descendre par le sillon qui passe entre les seins et l' étroit muscle du ventre , on peut lui faire suivre aussi l'épine dorsale, le V parfait de la région des lombaires et la croix charnue des fesses. On applique ensuite les couleurs, rose, ocre, ivoire, nacre". Et  voilà ce que peut dessiner une guêpière sur le corps d'une femme."
Le sujet est vaste. Je ne me lasse pas.
Vos carnets sont une source inépuisable de retours vers le passé. Et encore une fois vous m' offrez un autre carnet ?
Alors dans ma chambre, sur le grand lit,  allongée sur le ventre, le soleil filtrant à travers les persiennes, j'ai dévoré ce joli petit carnet recouvert de cuir bleu patiné.
Que vos esquisses de femmes sont belles. Sans apprêts, fluides, douces, on retrouve un peu la main de votre mentor *"Manara ", Milo* de son petit nom....   Elles illustreront à merveille mon prochain livre.
Vous avez bien gardé au chaud votre petit secret. 
Racontez moi encore, je suis pressée de vous lire.
Paola


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
_lettre 4_
Edfou, 10 juillet 1989

Paola

J'ai enfin repris mon sac et mes carnets, quitté Le Caire et sa poussière,  pour partir à la recherche de ce maudit lion que l'on nous signale un peu partout. Difficile de se faire une véritable idée du fauve. Pas un seul témoignage qui ne concorde avec les autres. Ses apparitions semblent n'obéir à aucune loi naturelle... Rien à voir avec les félins que j'ai rencontré durant mes précédents voyages sur le continent africain... Ses attaques tueuses me font parfois penser à notre bête du Gevaudan. Je ne quitte plus l'amulette qu'Ali, mon guide, m'a supplié de porter pour nous protéger. Nous protéger de quoi, je ne sais toujours pas, mais l'imagination autochtone va bon train. J'espère seulement ne pas finir comme la carcasse de ces brebis que les bédouins de Kharge nous ont affirmé avoir été victimes de la bête. Sacré festin pour une bête que le "on" du désert dit solitaire... De ce repas de fauve, il ne restait à peine de quoi nourrir un chat errant. 
Nous venons de rejoindre le Nil, je m'accorde quelques jours de repos, avant de repartir vers Wadi Halfa, à l'autre bout du lac Nasser, de l'autre côté de la frontière égyptienne, pour ensuite redescendre par la cote de la Mer Rouge vers Kuseir, puis enfin retour à la case départ : Le Caire. Faute de mieux, nous sommes obligés de suivre les cadavres que laisse le lion derrière lui. 
Je ne sais pas si ma réponse à votre lettre vous est bien parvenue, ni si un nouveau petit bout de Provence m'attendra à mon retour au Caire... Même si les lumières du Nil sont des plus envoûtantes, les champs de lavande qui entourent le *mas provençal*  si cher à mon coeur me manquent. Votre lettre ne me quitte plus. Si il y a bien un grigri auquel j'accorderai quelque importance, c'est bien celui que vos mots m'apportent...

Milo

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
_lettre 4 bis_
Le Caire, 20 août 1989

Paola

Excusez le ton, la tournure que prennent mes mots, mais je ne suis pas encore totalement remis des événements qui ont suivit la dernière lettre que je vous ai envoyé d'Edfou... Si je n'avais eu l'espoir de retrouver au Caire une lettre de vous pour me réconforter, je crois bien que je serais rentré directement sans attendre plus longtemps. Je suis épuisé, épuisé de ce voyage qui n'aura servi à rien. Que d'espoirs vains ! Comme je regrette maintenant ce voyage qui ne m'aura apporté au bout du compte plus de peine que de joie. Cette course dans le désert me laisse un drôle de goût en bouche. Était-ce bien nécessaire ? Cela valait-il la peine de risquer la vie d'un homme, de sa famille, pour quelques dessins ?
Ali, mon guide, mon frère de désert est décédé dans mes bras, sous les premiers rayons du soleil qui éclairait de rouge le sable sur lequel il était allongé, après une nuit de lutte à retenir son dernier souffle en attendant les secours. Le lion, ce lion que nous pistions depuis plusieurs semaine dans tout le désert oriental d'Egypte, ce même lion, une nuit, s'attaqua à notre caravane.
Et c'est Ali que le destin choisit pour tomber sous ses griffes et ces crocs. Ce fut si rapide que je ne garde en mémoire qu'une vague silhouette noire féline bondissant sur lui, sans plus de détail. Je ne sais encore aujourd'hui qui, de nous ou du lion, a trouvé l'autre, mais le désert gardera son mystérieux et dangereux cerbère. Pour moi, l'aventure s'arrête ici, devant ce sable rougi par la vie d'Ali qui s'en allait alors que je lui récitais vos poèmes pour le tenir éveillé, pour ne pas que la nuit l'emporte. C'est le soleil qui l'emporta. je ne veux voir là qu'un seul réconfort, celui de l'imaginer maintenant parcourant le désert, éclairant l'horizon lui aussi de ses yeux noirs et rieurs, se joignant au soleil pour caresser les courbes des dunes d'ombres reposantes.
Il est temps pour moi de rentrer. Je n'ai plus rien à faire ici. Le Caire m'oppresse encore plus qu'il y a deux mois. Je veux retrouver notre *mas provençal*, vos rires, vous retrouver et ne plus jamais vous quitter, vous, qui faites ma vie, au milieu des parfums familiers de mon enfance et des chants des cigales. 
Je prend l'avion demain matin pour Rome, répondant à l'invitation pressante de *M. Manara* qui veux voir mes derniers dessins, ces carnets que je lui laisserai, parce que je ne me sens plus la force de les ouvrir un jour, de peur que le lion ne m'emporte moi aussi, me ramène au coeur de ce désert, attablé moi aussi au *repas des fauves*.
Si vous le pouvez, venez me rejoindre à Rome, chez Milo, je suis sûr que vos derniers travaux sur les *guêpières* l'intéresseront... J'ai hâte de vous revoir, d'oublier tout cela, cet été, ce voyage auquel j'aurai du me contenter de rêver, comme on rêve aux sirènes, sans jamais les toucher du regard. Je ne désire plus qu'une chose : finir enfin ce tableau, votre portrait, qui m'attend dans l'atelier. Le moment est enfin venu de vous y lier, c'est maintenant une évidence pour moi, aussi claire que le ciel est bleu.

J'ai hâte de ne plus vous quitter.

Votre Milo

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
_lettre 5_
Tikatoutine fin août 1989

Milo, mon coeur vole vers Rome

j'ai déjà vécu un milliard cinq cents mille secondes. Partout où le destin me pose, je finis par découvrir un lieu personnel, un morceau de nature, où je me sens en harmonie avec le monde, où les lézards me parlent et où chaque fois que 
j'entreprends une promenade au hasard, je me retrouve malgré moi confrontée à votre visage. Il ne me quitte plus, surtout depuis que j'ai reçu votre double lettre.
Je vous avoue cette inquiétude grandissante qui a rythmée mes jours ces derniers mois.
Mais je n'ai eu de cesse de vivre ces beaux jours d'été comme un enchantement.
Les bougainvillées sont plus violettes que de raison. 
Les nuages ont dessiné des milliers d'oeuvres d'art que j'ai oublié aussitôt.
Des amis sont passés , nous avons pris le temps de deviser, sur tout, sur rien, autour d'un déjeuner à l'ombre du platane.
J'ai fait des confitures; abricots à la tendre peau velouté; fraises plus vermillon que jamais.
J'ai rêvé devant les belles "Cheminées de Fée" du "Petit Colorado", entourées de colline aux somptueuses couleurs, allant du blanc le plus pur au rouge le plus sombre, ce sont aussi les couleurs du désert depuis la nuit des temps.
La nature est une ode à l'amour. Tous est encore beau, les derniers lauriers roses enchantent le chemin de pierre où fleurissent encore les romarins pâles .
Vos nouvelles me rassurent, mais vous avez cent fois raisons, cela vaut-il la peine de parcourir le monde pour trouver le trait juste de vos dessins.....?
Ne soyez pas amer, vous revenez riche, le désert est solennel, un monde à part, la terre avant l'homme. Il est son seul maître, donne la notion de l'immensité, du temps et de l' éternité.
Je suis apaisée par votre décision de retour.
Votre passage à Rome est une magnifique coïncidence. 
Savez-vous que je serais là en même temps que vous?  Dans cette Rome, grenier de trésors antiques, où j'ai tant flâné à la poursuite de H.P. le grand Maître de M.M.
Je dois retrouver mon éditeur, pour lui soumettre enfin la maquette du livre sur les guêpières. Nous la montrerons à *Milo.Manara*. Belle rencontre en perspective !!!
Puis nous reprendrons le chemin de Tikatoutine, pour ne plus jamais vous voir vous échapper, sauf en rêve. Et voir encore vos mains dessiner les contours de la vie.
Vous peindrez mon coeur et mes *courbes*, sans arrêt vous passerez sur ma peau les couleurs de la vie. Donnez lui ce que vous croyez le meilleur de vous.
Je voudrais vous dire que je voudrais être déjà transportée dans le futur, celui-là plein de couleurs qui éclairent mon chemin.

Tendrement  votre,  Paola.









 Je voudrais citer Nick Bantock, à qui nous avons emprunté le fond de notre image. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et que nous remercions de nous avoir inspiré ce bout de vie fictive .


----------



## PetIrix (17 Novembre 2003)

cmatrit a dit:
			
		

> Je navais plus aucune envie de me retenir. Quand je vis la Philomène, épouse du maire, cousine du sénateur, se signer pour la énième fois en mapercevant  jéclatais, je lui éructais au visage...



Tu l'as fait vite fait en passant aussi, celui là ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Nous aurais tu caché que tu fais partie des 36 poilus restants ?!?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Parce que pour en parler comme cela, tu devais y être !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bravo.


----------



## PetIrix (17 Novembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> c'etait pas trop loin de marseille
> je ne sais plus vraiment pourquoi
> je folatrais comme une abeille
> pourquoi pas,j'en ais bien le droit



Bravo.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







C'était le repas de ton fauve ...


----------



## PetIrix (17 Novembre 2003)

Ahhh, ce Milo Vendez, et cette Paola Macelene ...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2003)

Superbe


----------



## cmatrit (17 Novembre 2003)

Je ne savais pas que tu avais des échanges épistolaires aussi riches avec Milo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bravo


----------



## steve mcqueen (17 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Ahhh, ce Milo Vendez, et cette Paola Macelene ...


Ah oui ? Milo Vendez ?!!!!!!!


----------



## macelene (17 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Ahhh, ce Milo Vendez, et cette Paola Macelene ...








 À côté de la plaque, Roberto vendez est juge de cette séquence .......
ça ne peut pes être lui ....


----------



## macelene (17 Novembre 2003)

cmatrit a dit:
			
		

> Je ne savais pas que tu avais des échanges épistolaires aussi riches avec Milo
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Il est certain que j'ai des, comment dire, bouffées, quand je me penche sur ses pages.....


----------



## steve mcqueen (17 Novembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Il est certain que j'ai des, comment dire, bouffées, quand je me penche sur ses pages.....


C'est la grippe égyptienne ça... Il faut faire attention !!


----------



## PetIrix (18 Novembre 2003)

steve mcqueen a dit:
			
		

> C'est la grippe égyptienne ça... Il faut faire attention !!



C'est p'tet la guépière qu'est trop serrée ...


----------



## steve mcqueen (18 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> C'est p'tet la guépière qu'est trop serrée ...


Je verrai ça ce soir en rentrant...


----------



## macelene (18 Novembre 2003)

steve mcqueen a dit:
			
		

> Je verrai ça ce soir en rentrant...








 et alors il a une manière si douce de la déboutonner, cette guêpière, qu'il en laisse plus d'une sur le carreau .....


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2003)

steve mcqueen a dit:
			
		

> Je verrai ça ce soir en rentrant...



tu devrais te renseigner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour la moto, y'a plus pratique


----------



## PetIrix (18 Novembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> et alors il a une manière si douce de la déboutonner, cette guêpière, qu'il en laisse plus d'une sur le carreau .....



Glups ..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je sens que la grippe égyptienne me reprends ...


----------



## PetIrix (18 Novembre 2003)

Cmatrit, tu peux encore illustrer ta page, avec "Edit".

Ce n'est pas interdit.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Glups ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PetIrix (18 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

>



Arff!!


----------



## steve mcqueen (18 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> tu devrais te renseigner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moto ?


----------



## PetIrix (18 Novembre 2003)

Bon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vieux raleur et Steve McQueen.

Vous avez posté un texte ???

Parce que c'est pas le tout de v'nir bavasser, mais sont où vos devoirs ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et l'image ? Où qu'elle est l'image ???


----------



## steve mcqueen (18 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Bon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Besoin de lunettes neuves ? D'un écran couleur peut-être ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> voulu une fois de plus faire un texte à 4 mains et vingt doigts.....
> Pour ce faire j'ai choisi une  *"Guest star"*, curieux vous êtes et vous avez raison.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## macelene (18 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Bon
> 
> 
> 
> ...










*Je me demande Petirix, si tu as bien lu le texte de Macelene, il me semble avoit dit qu'il avait été écrit à 4 mains et à 20 doigts....?? avec..... *










 allez jette un coup d'oeil, tu trouveras bien


----------



## PetIrix (18 Novembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Je me demande Petirix, si tu as bien lu le texte de Macelene, il me semble avoit dit qu'il avait été écrit à 4 mains et à 20 doigts....?? avec..... *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Confus, si si confus.
Enfin j'avais bien lu, mais je pensais que macelene nous faisait un p'tit délire "j'connais des gens à holliwood" ! bla bla bla.

Je n'avais pas fait le rapprochement.








NON! Je ne suis pas ridicule.
Vieux raleur ... on attend.

_Ca va se voir si je sors discrètement par là ???   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## PetIrix (18 Novembre 2003)

Ceci dit, si vous vous mettez à deux pour rédiger, nous sommes flattés.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nous z'aut' les mono scribes.


----------



## steve mcqueen (18 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, si vous vous mettez à deux pour rédiger, nous sommes flattés.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je doute que tous soient mono-neuronale comme toi...


----------



## aricosec (18 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, si vous vous mettez à deux pour rédiger, nous sommes flattés.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.
l'un dans l'autre c'est pas plus mal ce qu'ils font   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






GASPP !


----------



## PetIrix (18 Novembre 2003)

steve mcqueen a dit:
			
		

> Je doute que tous soient mono-neuronale comme toi...



Ouuuhhh lààà !!
J'ai comme l'impression que t'avais pas vraiment envie de mettre " 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  " à la fin .


----------



## steve mcqueen (18 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Ouuuhhh lààà !!
> J'ai comme l'impression que t'avais pas vraiment envie de mettre "
> 
> 
> ...


hé bien... Ça ne s'arrange pas... Ils ont distribué les panoplies de Troll de bonne heure cette année... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bonne récréation, moi je rentre, j'ai une guêpière à délasser !!


----------



## steve mcqueen (18 Novembre 2003)

steve mcqueen a dit:
			
		

> moi je rentre, j'ai une guêpière à délasser !!



Non non non, je n'ai pas fait de faute... "Délasser", avec bien deux "S", pas l'autre, avec un "C" et tous les noeuds !!


----------



## steve mcqueen (18 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Parce que oui, _pas de chance_ : je suis totalement épuisé.
> Oui je sais : c'est con de réagir comme ça.
> Je suis con, des fois.



Je crois que ça s'impose, effectivement. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Pour le reste, on en reparlera plus tard. _


----------



## macelene (18 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Voilà.
> Reprenons.


----------



## STL (18 Novembre 2003)

C'est marrant de vous lire vous prendre la tête pour du pas grand chose, non ?
Qu'importe qui a écrit le texte, les histoires de "pseudo &amp; compagnie" c'est rigolo deux secondes, mais dans le fond on s'en moque bien !!!

Le but de ce tradadada n'est-il pas de faire fonctionner (pour ceux qui le peuvent !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) imagination et éloquence ?  Que la partition soit à 2-4 ou 6 mains  le résultat est loin d'être désagréable !

Ok j'ai têt' pas mon mot à dire, puisque je poste pas ici. Mais je lis !! 
Et puis si on pouvait mettre de côté les supceptibilités froissées et notre égocentrisme déplacé c'est pas plus mal, non ? y'a suffisamment de bonnes choses à partager !!

_Mister Roberto, ne prends pas ça pour de la morale cela s'adresse aux autres aussi, et c'est juste ma réflexion !!_


----------



## PetIrix (18 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Mais là, j'ai un *gravier* en travers de la gorge._
> Pour m'être fait balader un moment par le soi-disant Steve McQueen ...
> j'apprécie moyen d'être pris pour un charlot ...
> Quel dommage que tu n'assumes pas, cher ami...
> Je suis con, des fois ...











En parlant de con, je doit l'être aussi parce que je ne comprends rien du tout à vos salades.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> En parlant de con, je doit l'être aussi parce que je ne comprends rien du tout à vos salades.



bienvenue au club


----------



## STL (18 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Tu as parfaitement raison..._



_hin hin hin ©_ 
Tu apprendras cher ami, que le grand pouic a souvent raison !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_hin hin hin ©_


----------



## aricosec (18 Novembre 2003)

*INTERLUDE* 
.


----------



## macelene (18 Novembre 2003)

> Dommage d'avoir dépensé du temps et du talent, je n'en doute pas, pour se gourer à la fin.











 Vous pensez bien que cet épisode tragico-comique me désole.
J'ai mis du temps à penser pour trouver un truc à vous dire.
Sachez que je n'ai pas perdu mon temps et mon talent (gasp!! j'en ai alors !! c dingue...) ni fait perdre du temps à mon corédacteur.
J'ai fait ce texte pour tout le monde, pour sortir des sentiers battus, pour m'évader, et tout simplement parce que 





 J'aime la vie.

je ne réponds pas pour mettre la M...., mais comme tout ce que je fais,et pour ce que j'aime faire,  j'ai besoin de temps...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_Tout doucement pardon....._


----------



## PetIrix (18 Novembre 2003)

M'sieurs dames Macelene, Roberto et Steve McQ.

Il n'y a semble-t-il que vous qui sachiez de quoi il retourne.
Alors si vous souhaitez continuer vos taquineries dans ce thread, ayez la courtoisie de nous expliquer ce qui ne va pas.

A l'inverse pour ceux et celles qui auraient des velléités de me faire gentillement remarquer que ce n'est pas à moi que l'on cause, ayez alors la descence de vous taper dessus par MP.


Merci
Cordialement.


----------



## STL (18 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> M'sieurs dames Macelene, Roberto et Steve McQ.
> 
> Il n'y a semble-t-il que vous qui sachiez de quoi il retourne.
> Alors si vous souhaitez continuer vos taquineries dans ce thread, ayez la courtoisie de nous expliquer ce qui ne va pas.
> ...



_ hin hin hin ©_ 
hé mais on s'en fout de savoir ce qui leur passe par les neurones agacés !! 
C'est des querelles d'un autre monde
T'as qu'à écrire une autre histoire ! ça changera !
_ hin hin hin ©_


----------



## PetIrix (18 Novembre 2003)

STL a dit:
			
		

> T'as qu'à écrire une autre histoire ! ça changera !













			
				STL a dit:
			
		

> Ok j'ai têt' pas mon mot à dire, puisque je poste pas ici


----------



## rillettes (18 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

>


tient... Le neurone a encore fondu, on a plus que l'image !!


----------



## rillettes (18 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> Et si "faute avouée est à moitié pardonnée" (comme disait ma grand-mère qui de plus terminait toutes ses phrases par un fataliste "Inch' Allah !"), il me reste quelques quarts et et huitièmes que je m'en vais de ce pas *boire jusqu'à la lie, en pénitence.*
> 
> ...


_

Et trempe en novembre, crampe en décembre !! Tu y as pensé à celui-là ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## STL (18 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

>



_hin hin hin ©_ 
C'est donc vrai 
Tu es parano _remarque avec un neurone  Les amybes le sont-elles ??!!_
Je n'attends pas de toi un accord pour dire un mot !! Je n'attends d'ailleurs rien de ta part en somme
Et je n'entrerai pas non plus dans ta querelle  comment dire cela (ou tu) m'importe guère
_hin hin hin ©_ 

Laissons donc ce tradaddada à maitre Roberto.

ah oui faut ajouter des smileys pour le sous-titrage ? ou ça va aller comme ça ?


----------



## PetIrix (19 Novembre 2003)

Arfff!!
Une troll(e)

Je crois que c'est à toi qu'il va falloir mettre des sous titre.

Tu as très justement remarqué que t'avais rien à foutre ici.
Alors tu remet ta tête dans ton trou, sans nous montrer ton cul, pourrait y avoir des problèmes. (ZIP)
et tu gicles avant qu'il ne t'arrives des bricoles.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Arfff!!
> Une troll(e)
> 
> Je crois que c'est à toi qu'il va falloir mettre des sous titre.
> ...



pas besoin de dessin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




suffisamment imagé


----------



## nato kino (19 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Arfff!!
> Une troll(e)
> 
> Je crois que c'est à toi qu'il va falloir mettre des sous titre.
> ...



Toujours aussi élégants les Dupont Dupond... T'as bien raison, quand on est incapable d'entendre quoi que ce soit, vaux mieux s'en aller. Tu connais la porte ?


----------



## nato kino (19 Novembre 2003)

Et là bien sûr, ça ne te choque pas, la vulgarité, môssieur le moralisateur ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Et là bien sûr, ça ne te choque pas, la vulgarité, môssieur le moralisateur ?


----------



## STL (19 Novembre 2003)

_hin hin hin ©_ 
Mouarfff je vois que dans l'amertume on devient vulgaire !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_hin hin hin ©_ 

Trop drôle l'idiotie humaine ! Merci pour la roulade

_P.S : t'as raison j'adooore Rillettes !!_


----------



## PetIrix (19 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Et là bien sûr, ça ne te choque pas, la vulgarité, môssieur le moralisateur ?



Tu remarqueras que je ne moralise plus.
Plus depuis que j'ai compris que le trollage était toléré.

Alors retourne à tes pinceaux.
T'es meilleur avec tes doigts qu'avec ta tête.

Arff. Encore un pote de plus !!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Alors retourne à tes pinceaux.
> T'es meilleur avec tes doigts qu'avec ta tête.



me semble déjà avoir lu ça quelque part...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Waow._
> J'ai ma part dans la dérive agressive qui s'étale ici.
> J'assume, et je viens de changer les plombs qui avaient fondu, et je me fouette avec un martinet sur lequel j'ai fixé des lames de rasoir, mais là c'est bon :
> *STOP.*



en aucun cas, Roberto  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tu n'as rien d'un fouteur de m****
ne confondons pas


----------



## STL (19 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Waow._
> J'ai ma part dans la dérive agressive qui s'étale ici.
> J'assume, et je viens de changer les plombs qui avaient fondu, et je me fouette avec un martinet sur lequel j'ai fixé des lames de rasoir, mais là c'est bon :
> *STOP.*


_hin hin hin ©_ 
ah non ! encore allez martifouettes-toi encore !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_hin hin hin ©_


----------



## nato kino (19 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Tu remarqueras que je ne moralise plus.
> Plus depuis que j'ai compris que le trollage était toléré.
> 
> Alors retourne à tes pinceaux.
> ...



Effectivement. C'est beau une tête qui pense, on ne te remerciera jamais assez pour les exemples que tu viens de nous offrir...


----------



## STL (19 Novembre 2003)

C'est marrant de *nous* lire *nous* prendre la tête pour du pas grand chose, non ?
Qu'importe qui est le plus stupide _(je crois avoir des pistes !!)_ c'est rigolo deux secondes, mais dans le fond on s'en moque bien !!!
Le but de ce tradadada n'est-il pas de faire fonctionner (pour ceux qui le peuvent !) imagination et éloquence _(et ni vulgariténi agressivité, mais y'en a qui cherche ) _? Que c'est amusant de voir comme une mauvaise interprétation pousse au vulgaire _(Fallait pas le prendre mal le "hé mais on s'en fout de savoir ce qui leur passe par les neurones agacés !! C'est des querelles d'un autre monde T'as qu'à écrire une autre histoire ! ça changera ! "_)!
J'ai mon mot à dire, puisque je poste pas ici, mais je lis !! 

Et puis si on pouvait mettre de côté les supceptibilités froissées et notre égocentrisme déplacé c'est pas plus mal, non ? _(encore faut-il pouvoir, non ?)_
y'a suffisamment de bonnes choses à partager !! _(pas avec tous, certes)_



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Tu as parfaitement raison..._


----------



## STL (19 Novembre 2003)

_hin hin hin ©_
T'es-tu seulement assez martifouetté, toi, tyran de tradadada et de secrétaires ???




_hin hin hin ©_


----------



## PetIrix (19 Novembre 2003)

STL a dit:
			
		

> T'as qu'à écrire une autre histoire !  *ça changera * !



De la part de quelqu'un qui ne poste rien, je le prends forcément mal.
J'aime pas qu'on me marche sur les pieds.

Du reste je t'avais fais la remarque :

<blockquote><font class="small"> Posté à l'origine PetIrix:</font><hr />









[/QUOTE]

T'as préféré en remettre un couche :



			
				STL a dit:
			
		

> hin hin hin ©
> C'est donc vrai
> Tu es parano remarque avec un neurone Les amybes le sont-elles ??!!
> Je n'attends pas de toi un accord pour dire un mot !! Je n'attends d'ailleurs rien de ta part en somme
> ...



Pas de problème.

Finalement les sous titres c'est moi qui aurais du t'en mettre.


----------



## nato kino (19 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Celui de Nato aussi, et tout les autres volontaires dézormais z'apaizés.



Nato, il écrit pas, il parait qu'il est bien trop con pour ça.


----------



## STL (19 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Un texte en préparation, ma grande ?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mouaip pourquoi pas... ou tet' des pinceaux à voir !
J'ai pris des actions sur le bouquin écrit par macelene et steve, tu comprends j'ai un intérêt certain dans l'affaire
mais pour la zen-attitude,pas d'inquiétude, j'ai un maître en la matière !!

_hin hin hin ©_


----------



## nato kino (19 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Nato, il écrit pas, il parait qu'il est bien trop con pour ça.



Et là, pour le coup, je trouve vraiment ça *très* drôle !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















_mouahahahahahahaaa_


----------



## nato kino (19 Novembre 2003)

Utopiste !!


----------



## monie (19 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je crois : j'ai les omoplates en rillettes.



Ça sert à rien les omoplates ici !!


----------



## STL (19 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Bon, dites, si on s'embrassait, qu'on faisait la ronde en chantant Le Bon Roi Dagobert et qu'après on buvait une limonade bien fraîche ??_
> Non ??


Si ta limonade sent le rhum et que je suis pas obligée d'embrasser tout le monde ça va !!
Y'en a qui se rasent pas et ça pique !! hein ?! steve et sa bande !


----------



## nato kino (19 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Tu viens là de toucher du doigt un de mes drames..._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il y en a certains à qui ça va encore donner des gaz, c'est pas bien raisonnable tout ça... Un lait fraise et on n'en parle plus !!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Bon, dites, si on s'embrassait
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_

dis Roberto  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...on peut choisir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_


----------



## lumai (19 Novembre 2003)

Mon cher Journal

Cela fait longtemps, maintenant que je ne tai plus écrit. Je tavais mis de côté avec mon adolescence. Si je te ressors après tout ce temps cest parce quaujourdhui, jai rêvé comme je ne lavais pas fais depuis longtemps.

Je rentrais chez moi, en métro. Les courbes de la ligne me berçaient doucement et je me suis mise à rêver. A LuiIl est nouveau dans ma vie, quelques semaines, pas plus. Assez pour tout imaginer et assez peu pour ne rien prendre au sérieux. Je nous ai donc rêvé : je nous ai vu en vacances. Cétait tout juste au sortir de lhiver. Nous profitions de cette féerie quest la campagne basque à cette saison. Alors que toute la France (enfin celle que je connais) était encore engourdie par le froid, nous savourions cette douceur, la première de lannée, ensemble. Les mimosas du jardin étaient en fleur et les prés alentour étaient dune verdure presque insolente. Partout cette herbe grasse, vivace, vivante. Par endroits, toute aussi insolente, la blancheur des maisons illuminaient nos ballades. Quelques moments de paix, ensemble. Dans mon rêve, nous nous sommes aussi promenés sur ces plages désertes et immenses. Leau était encore trop froide pour déventuels baigneurs. Mais la mer, son sac et ressac, son air et son vent étaient là et aussi ce soleil qui nous faisait oublier lhiver.
Mais ceci nest quun rêveLui préfèrerait peut-être un mas provençal en été, dans ce paysage presque aride où le soleil vous pousse à rester au frais, à labri de persiennes, voire dans lintimité de notre chambre. Pas mal non plus

Encore des rêves de midinettes ! Comme tu vois, je nai pas tant changé pendant ces quelques années où tu es resté au fond de ton tiroir. Je dois te préciser que si jai rêvé de tout ça aujourdhui, cest que nous nous verrons demain. Il ma donné rendez-vous au zoo de Vincennes, devant la fosse aux tigres. Peut-être verrons-nous leur repas ??? Cest pas le Pérou, pas encore le pays basque fin février mais peut-être que nous voyagerons quand même. Nous verrons lAfrique, lAsie, lAmérique et sûrement aussi lAustralie. Un vrai tour du monde en un après-midi ! Qui dit mieux ?

Jai déjà commencé à le préparer ce tour du monde : mon armoire est vidée, éparpillée aux quatre coins de la chambre, voire plus loin encore. Je me suis fixée sur ma guêpière mauve. Décolleté plongeant et courbes à la Manara garantis ! Je dois encore peaufiner ça car le temps est plus aux cols roulés ces jours-ci Maintenant ça attendra demain.

À propos de demain, je te réserve la primeur des nouvelles. Je te souhaite aussi une bonne nuit et moi de mon côté, je vais peut-être retrouver mon rêve


----------



## aricosec (19 Novembre 2003)

et tout ça,parce que roberto voulait une image,si vous ne vouliez pas fallait le dire


----------



## aricosec (20 Novembre 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2003)

p'tre moi si le délai est toujours pour ce soir 20h  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







@+


----------



## lumai (20 Novembre 2003)

*'tention ! 'tention !!!*





Mister l'ricosec risque de nous péter une diurite !!!

C'est qu'c'est angoissant ces textes de dernière minute...
Y risque d'être bon en plus ! Voire très bon ! voire tous nous ridiculiser !!!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Demain matin 10h, si tu veux ?*
> 
> A 20 heures, _c'est l'heure du coup de feu,_ je parle pas du journal télé, mais du débarbouillage, lavage de dents, histoire _(une petite, demain y a de l'école !)_ et autres changes toujours urgents... !
> 
> ...



Non, non merci, je ne demande aucun délai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est très gentil Roberto, mais je ne veux pas être le repas de certains fauves... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Si j'arrive à poster à l'heure bin tant mieux,  pis sinon tanpis cela sera pour une prochaine fois, et...

wali, wala










@+ pititre


----------



## lumai (20 Novembre 2003)

Post quand même !!!!

Si Roberto est d'humeur clémente et arocisec a pris ses tranquilisants, tu auras l'honneur de participer à cet illustre concours.
Pis sinon on aura seulement (et surtout) le plaisir de te lire !


----------



## aricosec (21 Novembre 2003)

pis si FRED66 ne poste pas a l'heure,j'vas la prendre comme bouc emissaire,et la traiter de mauviette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
vous avez remarqué,avec mauviette je ne me mouille pas,ça va aussi bien aux feminin qu'au masculin,avec les magouilles qui se passe avec les pseudo,ont ne sait jamais qui est au bout,ça pourrait aussi bien etre l'infame GRIBOUILLE que LUCG reconverti 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









.
prudence est de ma famille


----------



## macelene (21 Novembre 2003)

*Dernière heure ......* 







*Ben, les résultats ne devaient pas être publiés ce soir ????* 




_Le jury s'est planqué ......????_


----------



## steve mcqueen (21 Novembre 2003)

Oui, moi, ça m'arrangerait un peu, mon vernis à ongles n'est pas encore tout à fait sec, et il faut que je passe sous le casque pour ma permanente ensuite...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2003)

Non, pas de délai merci Roberto !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Désolée de vous avoir fait attendre, j'ai pas de texte sous la main ça sera pour une prochaine fois.

Bonne chance à vous tous !  Vos textes sont très chouettes ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Merci à toi aussi, Lumai ton attention m'a bcp touchée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_ 

@plus


----------



## macelene (21 Novembre 2003)

Je tiens à rappeler au jury de cette séquence, que le texte de 
Macelene et Steeve est  *Hors sujet .....* 
Merci ........
@ +


----------



## lumai (21 Novembre 2003)

Enfin pour l'instant le jury à l'être de s'être endormi...

*DEBOUUUUUUUT LE JURYYYYYY !!!!!!!*


----------



## steve mcqueen (21 Novembre 2003)

Oui. Bebert mérite bien la *Palme*, pour ce magnifique texte qu'il n'a pas eu le temps d'écrire, mais qui nous a tous comblé.


----------



## cmatrit (21 Novembre 2003)

Bien merci...

je suis heureux et très flatté, d'autant que mon texte partage cette place d'honneur avec celui, plein de posésies et de rêves, de Lumaï.

Très grosses félicitations bien entendu à Lumaï.

Félicitations aux autres participants.

Et puis merci à toi Roberto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cmatrit


















Bon, les discours c'est pas mon fort, je vais de ce pas faire un MP à Lumaï pour voir à quelle bouillon de mots et quelle pointe de thème on va vous faire....mijoter... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













J'ai bien envie de participer HC....


----------



## lumai (21 Novembre 2003)

Euuh Been Euuuh...
Merci le jury  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bravo à cmatrit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On va essayé de se concerter pour vous pondre le prochain sujet...


----------



## PetIrix (21 Novembre 2003)

Bravo à tous les deux.


----------



## steve mcqueen (21 Novembre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Euuh Been Euuuh...
> Merci le jury
> 
> 
> ...



Il faut espérer que vous serez plus à la hauteur que le dernier jury et que vous n'allez pas non plus désigner chacun deux gagnants, parce qu'à ce rythme, c'est bientôt le perdant qu'il faudra désigner...


----------



## aricosec (22 Novembre 2003)

ça c'est chouette,avec deux tetes pour pondre le prochain theme,ça va etre impartial,pas de discrimination,ce roberto quand meme,pour la diplomatie,c'est un pro


----------



## cmatrit (22 Novembre 2003)

Ce que vous attendiez tous, 









Lumai et moi-même vous proposons de....nous ammenez très loin dans vos univers les plus secrets sur le thème :

" la fin du mythe"...et non pas de la mite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










avec comme passages obligés :

funambule,
tergiverser,
neige,
persiflage, 
tournesol.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Bonne route et à  jeudi 27 novembre, 19 heures.

Lumai et Cmatrit


----------



## PetIrix (22 Novembre 2003)

HORS CONCOURS

" la fin du mythe" 

*Tergiverser*  de longues heures ne servira à rien.
Jai durant quelques mois joué les  *funambules* , essayant habilement de mêler travail et discussions en ce lieu quest le bar.
Mais lengouement du début à cédé la place au désintérêt.
Certaines personnes napprécient guerre les avis divergents, mais se font fort de porter un jugement sur autrui.
Je me garderai bien de vous donner le mien.

A linstar du  *tournesol * faisant face au soleil, bien des gens ici ne feront que me tourner le dos. Imaginer une quelconque réconciliation serait bien plus utopique que denvisager de la  *neige*  en été.
Les choses senveniment, et le seul moyen de mettre un terme aux  *persiflages* , est celui que je choisi aujourdhui :
De mettre un terme à ma présence ici.






Bon j'ai voulu me la jouer, là, mais finalement c'est pas terrible.

M'sieurs Dames ...


----------



## cmatrit (22 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> HORS CONCOURS
> 
> " la fin du mythe"
> 
> ...









dommage c'était bien enlevé.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En souhaitant te croiser, même virtellement, par-ci, par là....


----------



## aricosec (24 Novembre 2003)

je me demande si PETIRIX,n'est pas un autre pseudo de GRIBOUILLE,faut s'attendre a tout avec ce chacal


----------



## aricosec (24 Novembre 2003)

"sur cette terre, ma seule joie mon seul bonheur,c'est mon homme "
.
arrete donc ton PERSIFLAGE
la tu est vraiment d'un autre age
si tu veus encore etre aimée
essaye un peu de te calmer
quand tu traverse le vestibule
tu ressemble a un FUNAMBULE
alors je t'en pris ma cherie
remet tes bas et reflechi
si mes cheveux eux sont de NEIGE
je ne vais plus dans un college
et si tu veus me faire bander
arrete un peu de m'engueuler
quand je te met la mains aux fesses
ce n'est q'un geste de tendresse
nos folles etreintes sont passees
il ne faut pas TERGIVERSER
pour encore avoir des frissons
et ne former qu'un tourbillon
il nous reste encore une danse
celle de notre premiere romance
c'est avec elle qu'il faut rever
meme si elle nous vient du passé
c'est dans un champ de TOURNESOLS
nous étions couches sur le sol
dans un elan tu t'est donnee
mais cela fait bien des annees
maintenant notre histoire d'amour
c'est d'etre ensemble chaque jour
.


----------



## lumai (24 Novembre 2003)

Merci Aricosec !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quelqu'un d'autre a mis à profit ce week-end pour nous composer quelque chose ???


----------



## Luc G (24 Novembre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Merci Aricosec !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas encore eu le temps vu que je n'étais pas là la semaine dernière. J'essaierai de m'y coller demain, si je peux.


----------



## MackZeKnife (24 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> HORS CONCOURS
> 
> " la fin du mythe"
> 
> ...



la fin du mythe ? Etais-tu déjà entré dans la légende du bar ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_une remarque de détail : " à l'instar" est un synonyme de "comme" et non de "à l'inverse"... Cela donne un sens bizarre à ton tournesol..._


----------



## cmatrit (25 Novembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> "sur cette terre, ma seule joie mon seul bonheur,c'est mon homme "
> .
> arrete donc ton PERSIFLAGE
> la tu est vraiment d'un autre age
> ...




C'est la poésie de la vie et du temps ....qui passe...inéluctable...


----------



## cmatrit (25 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Tu ne crois pas si bien dire...*



Si, si j'ai aucun doute, vous êtes et tu es débordant d'imagination. Et en comparaison les éruptions du Vésuve procède plus du pissou du Mak...truc chez les Belges....

Alors en avant... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











tiens j'ai encore rien fait, moi


----------



## aricosec (25 Novembre 2003)

cmatrit a dit:
			
		

> C'est la poésie de la vie et du temps ....qui passe...inéluctable...


.
tu as raison,mais si tu dit ça,bebert va encore demander un delai  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_"oui mais le temps passé,ne se rattrape guere.......la la la. lalere !"_


----------



## macelene (25 Novembre 2003)

Alors là, après cette tirade je renonce.
Ya rien à dire, il est imbattable.
Devrait être Hors concours ........


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Novembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Devrait être Hors concours ........


 ...Et oui !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... c'est le plus fort !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










)


----------



## cmatrit (25 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Chère Madame,
> J'ai une lettre à vous écrire, une lettre d'amour qui tourne dans ma tête depuis le mois de juin, je ne sais qu'en faire...




Koufff....allez les enfants y'a plus qu'à..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Mais ne dit on pas "Aimer, c'est se surpasser" (O. Wilde) ou encore "à vaincre sans péril, on triomphe sans gloire..." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Le "voyage" de Roberto est excellement motivant....


----------



## aricosec (26 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Merci.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.
en sommes ce thread devrais etre agréé SECU SOCIALE, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,une therapie de groupe,une aide du gouvernement serais la bienvenue,evidemment 30% pour mezigue


----------



## lumai (27 Novembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Devrait être Hors concours ........



Ben là c'est Aricosec qui serait content... Gagnant par défaut de candidats  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ....

Bon je sais, c'est difficile après ce que nous a pondu Roberto. Mais faut pas se dégonfler !!!

Allez ! Une bafouille, un p'tit mot, un roman fleuve, les histoires de la cousine de la voisine !!!


----------



## PetIrix (27 Novembre 2003)

Monsieur   monsieur sil vous plait ! 
Lhomme sursauta. Dun rapide tour de tête cherchant à reconnaître les lieux, il regarda son interlocuteur debout devant lui.
« Le train ne va pas plus loin, monsieur. Vous devez descendre. »
 Lair hagard, sortant de ses songes, il ramassa ses affaires tant bien que mal, et sans porter plus attention au machiniste, sortit de la voiture précipitamment, évitant de peu de trébucher sur sa serviette qui venait de tomber.
Après un court moment dabsence, il enfila son imper, ramassa sa serviette puis sengouffra dans lescalier, mais se ravisa tout aussitôt, remontant les quelques marches, se dirigeant du pas lent des funambules vers le banc glacé du quai désert.
Ni le froid, ni la neige qui commençait à blanchir la voie, ne semblaient latteindre. Aucun frémissement, aucun tressaillement, ne pouvait lui donner lapparence dun vivant.
La solitude semblait être sa seule compagne.
Michel avait commencé tout en bas de léchelle. Il venait de rentrer au guichet de cette banque dans laquelle il aura passé la moitié de sa vie.
Sa motivation et détermination, son aplomb, sa prestance lavaient fait remarquer de sa hiérarchie et cest presque naturellement quil était devenu responsable de la petite agence du coin de la rue, celle la même qui lavait vu entrer, puis grandir.
Il était respecté. Tout le monde connaissait son parcours. Et si la suspicion était monnaie courante sur les moyens mis en uvre par beaucoup de jeunes coqs, pour obtenir un galon, Michel, lui, navait à souffrir aucun persiflage. Son ascension tenait du mythe.
Agnès le secondait depuis bientôt douze ans. Cela tenait même plus du dévouement. Elle avait été jusquà refuser plusieurs mutations, consciente que jamais elle ne retrouverait pareil supérieur.
Supérieur. La laideur de ce mot le menait à se nommer lui-même un égal hiérarchique, refusant de tergiverser sur tout comportement de subordination. Pourtant il ne trouvait rien à redire sur le rôle polyvalent de sa secrétaire.
« Agnès vous êtes mon soleil  que dis-je mon tournesol » se plaisait-il à dire.


La sensation glacée de la neige dans son cou le fit revenir à lui.
Le quai dune blancheur maculée témoignait sa seule présence.
Il se refusait à croire que lon pu le traiter de la sorte.
Les temps avaient changé. La direction aussi. Michel était trop vieux.
Trop vieux et trop gentil. Un simple remerciement, cest tout ce quil méritait. Après plus de trente cinq ans de maison. Juste un remerciement.
Après toutes ces années Michel prenait conscience quil ne laisserait pas plus de trace que celles de ces pas remontant le quai enneigé.





Pas trop tard pour un "En concours" ?


----------



## lumai (27 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Pas trop tard pour un "En concours" ?



Non, non, pas trop tard. Bien à temps !

Et Merci !


----------



## cmatrit (27 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Monsieur   monsieur sil vous plait !
> Lhomme sursauta. Dun rapide tour de tête cherchant à reconnaître les lieux, il regarda son interlocuteur debout devant lui.....



Chargé d'émotions peut être parce que très réel... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sinon.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Content 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 de te revoir


----------



## macelene (27 Novembre 2003)

Je me suis lancée. Ouf, quel effort pour sortir des sentiers battus....
En hommage, au  Petit Prince qui guide mes pas, dans la nuit....


----------



## Luc G (27 Novembre 2003)

Vu l'heure, je reste le nez dans les étoiles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Il sétait dit : faut pas tergiverser.
Quand faut y aller, faut y aller.
Mais bordel, cette fusée, elle va verser
On va tous nous ramasser avec un balai.

Allons-y sans barguigner, faut pas mollir
Je vois dici le persiflage des copains
Si par hasard je leur posais un lapin
De toutes façons, cest trop tard, on va partir   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Si encore, cette lune, on la voyait,
Quon sache sur quelle plage on va bronzer.
On est plus bête que les tournesols,
Nous on voit juste lenvers du parasol.

Trois jours plus tard, à peine avait-il aluni
Quil trouvait le paysage un peu trop gris.
Couleur neige sale, comme un vieux PC
Je voyais ça grandiose, ça m'a passé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

Ne me parlez surtout pas dapesanteur,
Jai pas appris à jouer au funambule.
Moi, mon dada, cest plutôt coincer la bulle,
Celle du scaphandre, bravo linventeur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Encore trois jours à sankyloser,
Dans cette boîte de conserve usagée.
Dire que cest confortable, faudrait oser,
Reste à pas se rater quand on va plonger. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Séléné ne fait plus rêver lastronaute
Mais vue dici, elle est restée si haute
Quon peut toujours bader des heures
À la voir promener sa rondeur.


----------



## cmatrit (27 Novembre 2003)

Ouahou!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Quel plaisir, de si bonne heure, et de si belles histoires... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Le conte délicatement....sensuelle de Macélène 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







, puis le treck stellaire d'un...rêveur ralleur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Encore 12 heures pour les candidats à ce voyage dans les rêves au travers des mots....


----------



## lumai (27 Novembre 2003)

Merci à vous deux !


----------



## macelene (27 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Y en a un qui connait *sa chance*, j'espère !!_











 Pas de soucis,  *Il doit savoir,* mais moi aussi , j'en ai de la chance.
Il est d'une autre planète ce   *Petit Prince...*




l'ai jamais rencontré, peut être un jour .....je suis patiente


----------



## macelene (27 Novembre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Merci à vous deux !






_Lumai, celui-là, je l'ai fait toute seule !!!!!!!_


----------



## cmatrit (28 Novembre 2003)

Je n'ai aucune prétention, mais c'est juste pour le plaisir...Je suis hors concours...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Je ne dispose, là, que dune photocopie de loriginal. Mais je peux imaginer, aisément, selon la lisibilité du texte, selon que lécriture soit plus scolaire et appliquée, ou plus impulsive et torturée, quand et dans quelles conditions ces mots ont été couchés sur le papier. Qualité du support, matière et épaisseur du trait, respect des pleins et des déliés, bavures, ratures, taches, encre lavée, autant dindices qui situent cette vie dans cette période trouble.

Chaque fois cest comme un choc. Lémotion est forte. Elle perdure après que jai glissé dans mon sac, dans leur écrin, ces notes prises, selon les périodes, de manière erratique ou parfois plus régulière, accompagnées souvent dun crobar audacieux, à la focale variable selon lévénement. Observations de soi, des autres, des situations, au gré de plus de six ans dune vie de *funambule*, qui a enjambé malgré lui les cratères du chaos dune époque.   

Dans quelques heures, nous serons à Irkoutsk. Il est 21 heures, heure de Moscou, aux alentours de 2 heures le lendemain matin, ici et maintenant. À lextérieur, la température doit être en deçà des  20°C.. Le ciel est clair, lair est limpide, on le sent tranchant comme un rasoir. Pas de lune, mais le rayonnement stellaire est amplifié à linfini par lépais manteau neigeux uniforme qui recouvre la taïga alentour.  

Je suis vautré sur ma couchette. Je lis en sirotant une bière tiède et en faisant un sort à un demi-kilo de graines salées de *tournesol*, acheté à une jolie diébouchka, au regard clair, emmitouflée comme un père noël sur le quai de la gare de Zima, en même temps que quelques ufs cuits durs, un gros pain gris et une douzaine de «pelminis » chauds roulés dans une « gazietta »locale. Autrement dit, le régime alimentaire minimum qui te permet daffronter, sans faillir, les conditions climatiques sibériennes du cru.  

Volodia ronfle pesamment, Katia de service, je nai pas le choix que de supporter la compagnie de mon garde du corps et accessoirement, entre autres, comme là, un peu morse. Mais peu mimporte, toutes les lumières du compartiment sont éteintes, ma frontale éclaire les feuilles. 

Sur plus de la moitié de lune delles, sous une date, un dessin, sans doute tracé au crayon de papier, puis retouché par la suite, plus tard, à la plume : ce qui est un bastingage de navire, sur fond de ciel nuageux et tourmenté et dune mer creusée et grise de tristesse. Au premier plan, de dos, un homme en capote  militaire et bandes molletière, un autre en face et ils soulèvent tous deux, par-dessus le bastingage une planche où lon devine un corps enveloppé dans un suaire. A leur gauche, ce qui doit être un officier de la royale, longiligne et au garde à vous, avec derrière un morceau du « château » et au dernier plan une tourelle et un de ses canons. Précision,sobriété et dureté du croquis,mais sans doute aussi de la réalité. En dessous à droite, minuscule, une signature : Sergent Emile D. 

_*HMS Blue Shark
Lundi 19 septembre 1921. 

Ce matin à 10 heures, nous avons rendu les honneurs pour linhumation du  caporal Kerdranvat Loïc, médaille militaire, six étoiles, et celle du 1ère classe Cabantous Paul, palmes, 4 étoiles. 

Etaient présents, autre que moi-même qui commandais la garde dhonneur :

-Au service des corps : les soldats Bellin Charles et Favre Sidoine,
-Dans la garde : les caporaux Leray Emile et Favier Hérald, les soldats Giordano Enzo, Bouvier auguste et quatre fusiliers Anglais. 

À ce que men a dit Partridge, le navire sest mis en panne par 32° de latitude Nord, et 125° de longitude Est, en mer de Chine, où repose désormais nos camarades.

Le commandement du croiseur était représenté par le second, le Captain Hobbes, et laspirant Partridge. Laumônier anglican du bord a prononcé, dans un bon Français, quelques prières, que le bruit des éléments rendait par instant inaudible, et a béni les corps.

Ceux-ci ont glissé vers la mer sur le tréteau que manipulait Bellin et Favre. 

Sil existe, que dieu soccupe de leur âme, dans ces eaux grises et froides, loin de chez eux. * 


Je suis fatigué. Linstant est grave et doit procéder du respect de ces deux hommes, mais aussi de celui des autres, abandonnés, à la fois, partout et nulle part depuis plusieurs mois. Aussi ny a-t-il aucune  nécessité à ce que jétale ma lassitude ici. Et pourtant.

Dans deux jours, nous devrions arriver à Shanghai. Il faut tenir, ramener les huit hommes restants. Rôle difficile auquel je nétais pas préparé. Je suis comme eux, simplement issu du rang par les hasards de la guerre, et seul gradé le plus élevé par ces mêmes hasards. Ils sont loin les *persiflages* sur ma promotion quand nous étions encore avec larmée de Salonique en 18. Je nen sais guère plus long queux, mais ils comptent sur moi.

Avec le décès de leur deux compagnons leur moral nest pas bon. Le retour dans leur foyer na jamais été aussi proche, mais la mort est toujours présente. Depuis bien longtemps nous sommes sans illusions : au *rancart les mythes *de grandeur et de gloire, dhonneur et autres probités, lessentiel est de tenir, même en haillons et titubant, et de retourner chez nous pour essayer de revivre

Les fièvres, les dysenteries successives, la fatigue, les mauvais traitements et je ne sais quoi encore ont eu raison de Kerdranvat et Cabantous.

Le Breton rougeaud, râblé et musclé comme un taureau, ne mavait pas laissé *tergiverser* pendant des plombes quand une septicémie et une péritonite aigue eurent réglé son compte au lieutenant Belleville. Nous navions plus dofficiers français, ni dadjudants et ni de maréchal des logis chef. 

Une petite semaine auparavant, un peu avant Tchita, bien à lest dOulan-Oude, notre train avait été accroché, sérieusement, par une troupe composée déléments Bouriates acoquinés à des fusiliers-marins russes passés aux Bolcheviques, et équipés de quelques pièces dartillerie de campagne hétéroclites. La friction avait été plus que sérieuse. Tout le monde était à la pêche de ce fameux or du tsar et la méthode de pêche était toujours la même. Il fallut plusieurs heures au train blindé, avec son artillerie et ses troupes, dont nous faisions partie, pour venir à bout des révolutionnaires. Le train était arrêté. Aux alentours la *neige* était rouge de sang et noire de fumée et de poudre.

Nous avons été encore les premiers servis. Nous nétions déjà plus très nombreux. Belleville ramassa dans le ventre, dès le début de lattaque, un éclat du blindage dune tourelle du train, qui avait été touchée par un tir dartillerie de ceux den face. Le maréchal des logis chef Dagois eut la tête arrachée par un tir de mitrailleuse et plusieurs des nôtres y laissèrent la vie.Je me retrouvais ainsi, et malgré moi, le plus gradé de cette fraction du corps expéditionnaire Français, à plus de 12000 KM de Paris. 

Au lendemain de la bataille, après avoir laissé un Belleville agonisant, nous en avions déjà parlé avec Kerdranvat. Nous savions que les hommes en discutaient. Je pouvais compter sur lappui, voir la discrétion du caporal breton. Son sang-froid navait dégal que sa franchise. Notre complicité allait au-delà de celle, naturelle, du combattant. Javais participé, du fait du manque de moyens médicaux, à des soins indescriptiblement douloureux sur notre homme. Il avait eu la malchance dattraper une chaude-pisse avec une charmante personne à Bucarest. Le traitement était de choc. La technique du parapluie était éprouvée, mais elle se faisait à vif. Et quel que soit le gaillard, il appelait, là aussi, sa mère. Javais fait partie des bras qui avait maintenu le Breton durant lopération, avec deux autres. Le côté pédagogique de cette participation était incontestablement efficace.

Après le décès du lieutenant, nous nous retrouvâmes avec Kerdranvat. Nous savions les hommes daccord. Nous avions fait le choix de quitter «ce putain de train », quelquen fussent les conséquences. Nous savions les Japonais pas loin, nous rêvions, et peut-être des Anglais. Tout plutôt que continuer à dériver sans espoir de retour. Une seule chose nous intriguait, cependant, cétait lor. Il fallait attendre le moment propice.

*Et que par la même occasion qu'il pense à nous* _


----------



## PetIrix (28 Novembre 2003)

cmatrit a dit:
			
		

> Bonne route et à  jeudi 27 novembre, 19 heures.
> 
> Lumai et Cmatrit



Psssst !!!  Ya quelqu'un ?


----------



## cmatrit (28 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Psssst !!!  Ya quelqu'un ?

















j'arrive...je reviens tout de suite... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















@ +


----------



## cmatrit (28 Novembre 2003)

cmatrit a dit:
			
		

> j'arrive...je reviens tout de suite...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Alors... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nous avons pu découvrir les royaumes oniriques de :















Et par ordre d'arrivée...

PeTirix : Un HC...coup de blues 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Aricosec : Eh oui, le temps passe inéxorablement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Roberto : Une...lettre d'amour ou encore "...on ne prend jamais le temps..." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







PeTirix : Un EC...une émouvante histoire...d'une sortie de route











Macélène : une sensuelle délicatesse en mémoire d'un petit prince 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







LucG : le ralleur stellaire... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon voilà, j'ai oublié personne...












Lumaï est en WE. C'est à moi de déclarer le vainqueur, que nous avons choisi ensemble, bien sûr... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










pour ceux qui en douterait...

Je bois un verre d'eau et je reviens...


----------



## cmatrit (28 Novembre 2003)

Ce que vous attendiez tous...

mais d'abord vous dire que, pour ma part, j'ai pris, ce n'est pas la première fois que je le faisais même si j'ai un petit...compteur, un réel plaisir à tous vous lire dans, on dira, cette configuration là. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










J'attendais avec impatience vos oeuvres...et c'est très plaisant quand elles arrivent... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bon l'intro politique est bouclée...alors maintenant... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Nous avons choisi, Lumai et Moi...après de nombreux échanges par MP, et une grosse hésitation...le texte de..........

*Macélène* 


Pour des tas de raisons : tendresse, sensualité...pleins d'émotions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Voilà...Bravo et bravo aux autres... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Le choix n'a pas été facile...mais choisir c'est abandonner...

A toi le relais Macélène


----------



## steve mcqueen (28 Novembre 2003)

cmatrit a dit:
			
		

> Nous avons choisi, Lumai et Moi...après de nombreux échanges par MP, et une grosse hésitation...le texte de..........
> 
> *Macélène*
> 
> ...



Je savais bien que tu t'en tirerais mieux toute seule... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bravo _partner_ pour ce texte on ne pouvait plus sensuel et ces palmes !!


----------



## Luc G (28 Novembre 2003)

Bravo, Macelene  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et te laisse pas embobiner par le Roberto qui piaffe déjà d'impatience : on a tout notre temps, faut pas que les mots arrivent tout essouflés, exténués, lessivés. Il vaut mieux qu'ils prennent le chemin des écoliers.


----------



## macelene (28 Novembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Bravo, Macelene
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_T'as raison, je prends mon temps, il est précieux ..._


----------



## aricosec (28 Novembre 2003)

c'est un scandale,pour nous les petits,les sans grades.........bla bla !.....et re blala.......
.
voila ma contestation rituelle etant accomplie,je peus me permettre d'envoyer une gerbe de fleurs a la vainqueuse du jeu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










.


----------



## PetIrix (28 Novembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Alors là, après cette tirade je renonce.
> Ya rien à dire, il est imbattable.



Tu disais ????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Bravo Macelene.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Ya rien à dire, elle est imbattable.


----------



## macelene (28 Novembre 2003)

cmatrit a dit:
			
		

> Ce que vous attendiez tous...
> un réel plaisir à tous vous lire dans, on dira, cette configuration là.
> 
> 
> ...









*Tous d'abord, un Merci chaleureux,Lumai et cmatrit,  vraiment...* , les mots sont difficiles à trouver , j'étais loin de penser que vous me nommeriez,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Alors, me voilà avec un grand bonheur dans les bras, hier soir, je suis venue à petits pas, j'ai vu, j'ai lu, et je suis repartie avec ce bonheur dans les bras, il déborde.



*La nuit porte conseil !!!* 

Et émue aussi par les félicitations de Steeve, (dommage il n'écrit plus), de Roberto (la grande plume), de Luc G (le poète),
Aricosec (qui nous a donné envie d'écrire), Petirix, (le troublion..) et tous ceux que je n'oublie pas.







*Ben oui, je suis heureuse .....*


----------



## macelene (28 Novembre 2003)

Pour  *Mon millième message sur Macgé* 
voilà le  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*nouveau thème * de votre balade dans les mots.


Tous d'abord, contraintes techniques, on fait court, pour me donner le temps de vous apprécier, donc :

*50 lignes en 800 par 600*








,ben oui et pas plus  et puis c'est bien pour les petits écrans, les petites connexions, les petits débits, enfin ....

Thème :  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Vents de Terres Lointaines ....*





avec des mots tous doux : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*Désir, inutile, extravagant(e), café, voûte d'un navire (métaphore !!!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*









 ça vous dit ? Alors à vos plumes, mes Ami(e)s.

Ah oui, j'allais oublier, le délais :

_Cause de semaine très chargée pour moi _ 

*Vendredi 5 décembre, on dira dans la nuit !!!!*

J'ai hâte de vous lire.....


----------



## cmatrit (28 Novembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *50 lignes en 800 par 600*
> 
> 
> 
> ...












 Ah bon ! la bride sur le cou


----------



## Kalou (29 Novembre 2003)

Vous avez tous une excellente plume, mais le niveau est un peu élevé pour moi. Mais sachez que je m'en régale.
Continuez.


----------



## cmatrit (29 Novembre 2003)

Kalou a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez tous une excellente plume, mais le niveau est un peu élevé pour moi. Mais sachez que je m'en régale.
> Continuez.




Tss, tss, allez....viens on sait bien que tu en meurs d'envie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Et puis en écriture c'est comme en horticulture, plus il y a de plantes, plus belles elles sont... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Et enfin...juste pour le fun...qu'on connaisse ton univers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Au plaisir de te lire....


----------



## macelene (30 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _On va s' la jouer forum technique, allez !_
> 
> J'ai un petit problème, mais peut-être que je m'y prends comme un nazzze !
> 50 lignes dans un format de 800x600, ça ne me parait _pas lisible du tout..._
> ...








 Bon , je suis pas une pro de tout ce BINZ, mais ce que je vous suggère c'est de ne pas faire trop long..
Il y a des fois où l'intensité peut être divine en étant courte...





Allez lancez-vous, peu importe, je vous lirai


----------



## cmatrit (1 Décembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Allez lancez-vous, peu importe, je vous lirai


----------



## Kalou (1 Décembre 2003)

cmatrit a dit:
			
		

> Tss, tss, allez....viens on sait bien que tu en meurs d'envie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je ne pense pas plus avoir l'âme d'un écrivain que je n'ai la main verte.
Mais je m'y hasarderai à l'occasion.


----------



## macmarco (1 Décembre 2003)

J'ai pas eu le temps de te le dire tout à l'heure... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Superbe Roberto !


----------



## cmatrit (1 Décembre 2003)

impressionant...
changement de style,
utilisation de la syntaxe...













Chapeau Roberto...

Tu mets la barre un peu haut...Heho...hoho...


----------



## macmarco (1 Décembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Merci* mais...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No prob' Rob' ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Prêt pour la mise à jour !


----------



## macelene (2 Décembre 2003)

Bon, c'est pas le tout, faut s'y mettre ou alors il fait le concours tout seul le Roberto, et on en parle plus......... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il reste encore du temps, à moins que les eaux n'aient envahi ma maison et de là englouti mon Mac fidèle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*Je vous attends, allez un peu d'imagination .......*











*Oui je sais c'est trop dur ......*


----------



## lumai (2 Décembre 2003)

Merci Roberto !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




De mon côté, désolée pour ce thème... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A peine arrivée bientôt repartie !  
Promis, je bafouillerai un truc la prochaine fois ...


----------



## aricosec (2 Décembre 2003)

ça faisait bien deux heures que nous avançions dans cette fournaise,lakdar,notre guide
nous avait promis un oasis bientot,si ce n'eus ete cet espoir,macelene, couvé par un bellatre
que je ne connaissais pas se serait epandu dans le sable comme une tasse de CAFE,roberto
toujours avide de decouvertes bravant les morsure du soleil caracolait sur le chameau de tete,
la colonne de touristes s'effilait le long d'une dune balayée par le vent,
une tempete de sable s'annonçait,petirix levé du pied gauche,engueulait le touareg,celui ci
planqué sous son cache poussiere se marrait,c'est qu'il en avait vu d'autres de ces 
personnages EXTRAVAGANTS,lucg et cmatrit juché chacun sur leurs vaisseau du desert
jacassait sans relache de choses INUTILES,commel'influence du g5 sur l'homme de
cro magnon,plusieurs hypothese d'ailleurs avaient ete avancés.
avec un mal fou aricosec s'accrochait a la colonne de tete,certains pourtant,qui n'etaient pas 
negligeables,avaient cede,barbarella entre autres,certainement occupée par ces 15 marmots
n'avait plus le temps,d'autres avaient du mal a s'engager dans la ronde.
gravissant une dune,une spendeur s'offrit a nos yeux,il etait la,l'oasis prevu etait la,
sur l'horizon qui bouillait ,l il ressemblait a un paquebot enchassé dans le ciel.
un NAVIRE de l'espoir,ou nous pourrions assouvir tout nos DESIRS d'assoiffées.
c'est ce moment que choisit lumai pour glisser sur le versant de la dune,la vitesse
augmentant,l'envoya boulé sur un vieux berbere faisant sa priere,les hurlement du croyant
claquerent comme un coup de fouet
"alors l"arico,je relance de 10 euros,et toi tu suis ?"
merde c'etait mon pote ahmed,dans ce pook d'enfer  qui me reveillait de ce reve !


----------



## PetIrix (2 Décembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Oui je sais c'est trop dur ......*



Trop dur !!!

J'ai tapoté un peu ce week end, pour te rédiger un texte.
Je m'apprétais à le poster quand SOUDAIN !!!!

Il a posté avant moi !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










   Bouuuuhhhhh  !!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Qu'est ce que j'en fais maintenant de mon truc !!
Suis obligé de recommencer.


----------



## cmatrit (2 Décembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> jacassait sans relache de choses INUTILES,commel'influence du g5 sur l'homme de
> cro magnon,

















c'est quoi d'abord un G5??? une estafette.....















Très bon Aricosec, moi qui ne supporte pas la chaleur...


----------



## aricosec (2 Décembre 2003)

le touareg avait raison,PETIRIX est vraiment raleur


----------



## macmarco (2 Décembre 2003)

Bon, à la demande générale de Roberto ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Je vous préviens, je suis meilleur pour les images que pour les mots !....


----------



## PetIrix (2 Décembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> le touareg avait raison,PETIRIX est vraiment raleur



Pourquoi raleur ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Après le post de Roberto, je trouve le mien insipide.




Je ne ralais pas, là. 


_C'est qui le touareg ?_


----------



## PetIrix (2 Décembre 2003)

Je vais te résumer le mien :

bla bla bla Désir, bla bla inutile bla bla bla extravagant(e), bla café, bla bla voûte d'un navire

C'est court, ya tous les mots, mais il manque quelque chose, tu vois ...
Il y a comme qui dirait un peu trop de bla bla et pas beaucoup d'émotion.

Mais t'inquiètes, j'ai encore la semaine.


----------



## PetIrix (2 Décembre 2003)

Les mortes illusions, et les vains sentiments
Que lon peut éprouver en linstant solennel
Où lâme dune inconnue, odorant et charnel
Nous entame le cur de doux enchantements.

Comparable aux voyages en des terres lointaines
Le goût de laventure et de lexaltation.
Le plaisir ineffable jusquà en perdre haleine
Du désir de conquête, damour et démotion.

Lextravagant instant ressentant le tambour
De ce cur palpitant qui semballe et chavire
La volonté soudaine de lui faire la cours
De laimer sans limite, laimer et la chérir.

Vivre toute une nuit à goûter lélixir
De ses courbes divines contempler la beauté
La poupe, puis la proue, la voûte du navire.
Dune main langoureuse enfin la caresser.

Jamais de ma mémoire ne saura seffacer
Cet inutile amour, vécu passionnément.
Cette belle inconnue dans ce petit café
Ces mortes illusions, et ces vains sentiments


----------



## Luc G (2 Décembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Désir, inutile, extravagant(e), café, voûte d'un navire (métaphore !!!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Macelene, j'ai des états d'âme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Pourquoi as-tu mis :
... voûte d'un navire (métaphore !!!) ?

ça m'interpelle ! et ça me bloque la muse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu voulais dire quoi ???


----------



## aricosec (2 Décembre 2003)

faut dire que PETIRIX a besoin d'etre asticoté,il en sort du jus qui frise le nectar,a deguster sans moderation.
plus la barre devient haute,plus il se sublime
.
_"ils atteignirent enfin les sommets du vertige
celui qui nous amene a la contemplation
et plus respectueux,fidele,qu'un homme lige
plus amoureux encore du regretté villon_


----------



## cmatrit (2 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Les mortes illusions, et les vains sentiments
> Que lon peut éprouver en linstant solennel
> Où lâme dune inconnue, odorant et charnel
> Nous entame le cur de doux enchantements.
> ...




très beau, c'est du Baudelaire


----------



## macelene (2 Décembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Macelene, j'ai des états d'âme
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Luc G, j'use et abuse du Dictionnaire historique de la Langue Française de Monsieur Alain Rey.
Je crois qu'en lisant les lignes de Petirix, j'ai cru entendre ce que je voulais.





c'est en cherchant un synonyme, que je suis tombé sur cette expression...









 je t'en parle quand tu veux !!!!


----------



## PetIrix (2 Décembre 2003)

cmatrit a dit:
			
		

> très beau, c'est du Baudelaire



Infiniment flatté de l'audacieux compliment.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Macelene, j'ai des états d'âme
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je suis contente de voir LucG bloquer aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai fait des recherches, maintenant que je sais qu'elle est la partie exacte de la coque cette voûte,
je reste tout de même bloquée et ne trouve pas de comparatif  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Que voulais tu dire Macelenes ?


_superbe le texte de PetIrix... j'aime beaucoup, beaucoup, Bravo !_


----------



## Luc G (2 Décembre 2003)

Fred66 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis contente de voir LucG bloquer aussi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ayant posé la question, j'ai eu droit à la réponse en MP. Disosn qu'il s'agit d'une métaphore anatomique


----------



## Luc G (2 Décembre 2003)

Et bravo à PetIrix et à son lyrisme flamboyant.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ayant posé la question, j'ai eu droit à la réponse en MP. Disosn qu'il s'agit d'une métaphore anatomique



itou, merci


----------



## aricosec (2 Décembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ayant posé la question, j'ai eu droit à la réponse en MP. Disosn qu'il s'agit d'une métaphore anatomique


.
pourtant interdit les MP,moi qui n'est pas posé la question,je reste sur ma faim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






d'abord on a pas le droit aux metaphores NA !


----------



## macelene (2 Décembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> pourtant interdit les MP,moi qui n'est pas posé la question,je reste sur ma faim
> 
> 
> ...



Absolument désolé, Ariosec, je ne te laisse pas sur ta faim plus longtemps, allez :







par analogie, fesse, désigne en marine (1736), la partie arrondie de la voûte d'un navire !!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ça te va pour faire ta rédaction ????


----------



## PetIrix (2 Décembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je pensais à un peu plus haut de l'autre côté.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alors, à ma décharge (si je peux m'exprimer ainsi), et ayant forcément les idées mal placées, j'avais pour ma part correctement situé l'endroit, bien que pensant plus exactement au creux des reins.
Je vous laisse métaphoriser la poupe et la proue.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Mais enfin, vous avez mis le doigt dessus, voilà donc l'essentiel.

En tous cas, merci beaucoup pour vos compliments.


----------



## PetIrix (2 Décembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> par analogie, fesse, désigne en marine (1736), la partie arrondie de la voûte d'un navire !!!!!





			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> c'est en cherchant un synonyme, que je suis tombé sur cette expression...



Ouff rassuré!
Je ne suis pas le seul à avoir les idées mal (...pas forcément)  placées.


----------



## macelene (2 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Alors, à ma décharge (si je peux m'exprimer ainsi), et ayant forcément les idées mal placées, j'avais pour ma part correctement situé l'endroit, bien que pensant plus exactement au creux des reins.
> Je vous laisse métaphoriser la poupe et la proue.
> 
> 
> ...



je n'allais pas te lancer des fleurs dès le début quand même !!!!
Tu avais effectivement mis le doigt au bon endroit


----------



## macelene (2 Décembre 2003)

Par ordre d'apparitin :
*Roberto*  La fille du Lieutenant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Aricosec*  balade à dos de chameaux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Macmarco* Lointaine Planète oups un nouveau  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Petirix* Mortes illusions  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon il reste un peu de temps pour les derniers qui veulent bien nous pondre un Truc.





 je me régale toujours autant .


----------



## Luc G (3 Décembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je pensais à un peu plus haut de l'autre côté.



C'est le bien connu syndrome dit "de Monica Bellucci"


----------



## aricosec (3 Décembre 2003)

ce thread etait pur jus,sans un mot plus haut que l'autre,
bites et couilles etaient interdit,il faudrait voir a voir !


----------



## PetIrix (3 Décembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> ce thread etait pur jus,sans un mot plus haut que l'autre,
> bites et couilles etaient interdit,il faudrait voir a voir !



Pas compris ce que tu veux dire ?!


----------



## Luc G (3 Décembre 2003)

Les conquérants de linutile,
Rêveurs extravagants,
En volant, en naviguant,
Séchappent loin des villes.

Dautres, dans leur fauteuil
Sirotent des cafés tiédis,
Une étoile dans loeil,
Au fil des pages, leur monde sagrandit. 

Si les uns se secouent les fesses,
Si les autres savourent leur paresse,
Cest le même désir de mondes inconnus
La même enfance dont ils se sont souvenus.


----------



## cmatrit (3 Décembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Les conquérants de linutile,
> Rêveurs extravagants,
> En volant, en naviguant,
> Séchappent loin des villes.
> ...








Mais la synthèse des deux est possible aussi....


----------



## Luc G (3 Décembre 2003)

cmatrit a dit:
			
		

> Mais la synthèse des deux est possible aussi....


Bien sûr


----------



## aricosec (4 Décembre 2003)

moi,moi,j'ai beaucoup voyagé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et maintenant,je suis souvent dans mon fauteuil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je suis synthetisé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



qu'est ce qu'on gagne


----------



## cmatrit (4 Décembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> moi,moi,j'ai beaucoup voyagé
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Normalement tu devrais y avoir gagné en sagesse....


----------



## macmarco (4 Décembre 2003)

Et là, ça te plait plus, macelene ?
Plus lisible ?


----------



## macelene (4 Décembre 2003)

Merci Macmarco, je vois que les informations circulent vite....... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Je vois mieux ce que tu as écrit, là, et pour me faire une idée plus concrète.

Dis ? tu viens de quelle planète, toi ?


----------



## macmarco (4 Décembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Dis ? tu viens de quelle planète, toi ?



Jadis (il y a longtemps, bien longtemps, dans une galaxie lointaine, très lointaine...) parfois on me  situait sur la Lune...
Mais je ne saurais dire, pour ma part je pense venir de beaucoup plus loin !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2003)

C'est étrange, mais je me sens comme ivre... saoulée par les vents, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



d'histoires qui résonnent dans ma tête, de mots qui s'entrechoquent, 
de cette métaphore qui tourbillonne sans cesse dans mon esprit,
elle prend une place extravagante cette voûte de navire... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Inutile de vous préciser où j'en suis... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mon seul désir présent est de boire un bon café tout nu,
histoire de remettre mes idées en place. 

_en attendant un p'tit texte final si j'y parviens..._


----------



## aricosec (5 Décembre 2003)

c'etait quoi déja les delais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













.


----------



## macelene (5 Décembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> c'était quoi déja les délais
> 
> 
> 
> ...











*Demain, pas trop tôt dans la soirée, ben  oui,  j'ai beaucoup de travail ......*








*Qui n'a pas encore rendu sa copie ??????* 









  J'ai plus beaucoup de lecture, moi !!!


----------



## macelene (5 Décembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Par ordre d'apparitin :
> *Roberto*  La fille du Lieutenant
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cmatrit (6 Décembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Demain, pas trop tôt dans la soirée, ben  oui,  j'ai beaucoup de travail ......*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Je vous prie de m'excuser...yè um' pô dé retarr...è les impodéirables...yé pense qué yé devrais arriver à finir après la soupe cé soir...21 houres..yé commence tou dé souite...












Un peu de patience Macélène...et si l'inspiration vient...en forçant un peu...

Merci d'avance


----------



## macmarco (6 Décembre 2003)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> C'est étrange, mais je me sens comme ivre... saoulée par les vents,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Allez, allez, allez, allez, allez, allez, allez, allez, allez, allez, allez, allez, allez, allez, allez !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On s'active ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Faut pas s'arrêter en si bon chemin !!!!!!


----------



## PetIrix (6 Décembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Qui n'a pas encore rendu sa copie ??????*



Qui n'a pas rendu son verdict ???


















Bon WE à tous.
J'me rentre.


----------



## cmatrit (6 Décembre 2003)

Macélène, une petite heure STP....


----------



## macelene (6 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Qui n'a pas rendu son verdict ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Petirix, n'avais-tu donc point vu mon dernier post ???







			
				cmatrit a dit:
			
		

> Macélène, une petite heure STP....








 une petite heure ? bon, le comité de lecture n'a pas encore rendu son choix, donc je vous la laisse cette petite heure.




*Toute petite , hein ???*


----------



## cmatrit (6 Décembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> une petite heure ? bon, le comité de lecture n'a pas encore rendu son choix, donc je vous la laisse cette petite heure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je l'envoie...ouh....


----------



## cmatrit (6 Décembre 2003)

Bon voilà...je suis pas sûr d'avoir respecté toutes les consignes...mais bon...vais pas me refaire à mon âge... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Une histoire un peu vraie...comme d'hab quoi !!





Nous nétions pas nombreux, tout au plus une vingtaine. Cela peut faire beaucoup selon les moments, mais à cet instant, au milieu de ce peu de gens que je ne connaissais pas, javais encore plus froid. Je nétais pas arrivé en avance et mes pas, malgré tous mes efforts, me semblaient raisonner anormalement dans la petite église, lorsque, le dernier, je remontais lallée centrale pour bénir le corps.

Cétait un coup de téléphone, lavant-veille, qui par hasard mavait trouvé là et mavait avisé du décès de Fred. Paradoxalement, mais ne dit-on pas que cest souvent comme ça, javais pensé à lui la semaine précédente, au travers de lactualité. Dans la presse avaient été évoqués les combats de Jénine en territoire Palestinien, un an auparavant.

Je métais installé un peu à larrière de la famille. Pendant mes sept heures de voiture Fred avait accaparé totalement mes pensées. Et là, contrecoup du trajet certainement, les yeux brûlant par le manque de sommeil, une violente aigreur destomac aiguisée par un *café* avalé sur le pouce à une station-service, javais la tête douloureusement vide et complètement ailleurs.

Cela faisait exactement vingt ans que nos vies ne sentrecoupaient plus quépisodiquement. Mais le socle de notre amitié était inébranlable. Il était bâti avec de lessentiel, mais aussi du superflu et de* l'utile * qui donnait de la vérité à toute relation et de la légèreté au monde que nous faisions et défaisions allègrement. Notre rencontre aurait pu être celle de potaches. Nous allions être, avec dautres, les derniers représentants dune catégorie disparue aujourdhui, sous les effets de la modernisation et de la mondialisation.

Un quart de siècle déjà Quelques compagnies maritimes, alors, embarquaient encore des pilotins. Adjoint à lofficier de quart, ils étaient pour la plupart de futurs officiers, mais parmi eux certains *extravagants* ne cherchaient ici quune initiation originale à la vie. Nous faisions, Fred et moi, partie de cette dernière catégorie. Nous nous étions rencontrés à bord dun cargo général qui battait toujours pavillon national en cette fin des années 70. Il my avait précédé quelques mois auparavant et était, en quelque sorte, pilotin titulaire, et moi, par la même, stagiaire. 

Il ny avait que peu de points communs entre nous, à commencer par nos origines : lui Charentais, moi Savoyard  et puis lui idéaliste et moi sans beaucoup didéauxCe dont nous étions certains cest que nous navions pas le moindre *désir*, ni lun ni lautre, de nous éterniser ici. Par contre chacun, à notre façon, nous avions le rêve, peut-être chargé dorgueil, de prendre dans les voiles de notre vie à venir  *des vents de terres lointaines*.

Je sortis machinalement de léglise, à la suite de la procession, en direction du cimetière. Le brouillard et la froide humidité de cette fin dhiver nous transissaient. Une image sétait imposée alors, confortable : une nuit sans lune en mer Noire, après avoir embarqué des machines-outils à Odessa à destination du Sénégal, une brume épaisse, lourde et moite et une mer dhuile. 

Il était un peu plus de minuits, jétais à la passerelle, au scope et à la corne de brume, le mousse était à la barre. Nous approchions du Bosphore. Soudain, dans le balayage du scope, une barre verte de plus dun mile marin de large, droit devant, cap opposé au nôtre et qui file, sans broncher, son allure. Et cette putain de purée de pois qui te bouffe toute visibilité. Cétait dans mes premiers quarts en solo, jai ameuté le ban et larrière-ban, mis  en panne, failli demander machine arrière. Il savéra en définitive, lorsque tout le monde fut sur le pont, que lobjet de ma préoccupation était une cinquantaine de bateaux de pêche Turques, en ligne qui tiraient des chalutsVraisemblablement comptaient-ils, non-équipés eux-mêmes, sur le radar de leur rencontre pour éviter abordages et collisions .Fred en a ri pendant vingt ans, et en a fait rire plus dun à mes dépens. 

Jai béni le cercueil une dernière fois. Jai salué sa famille. Cétait sa sur qui mavait appelé. Nous nous étions déjà rencontrés quand il revenait de ces pérégrinations et que nos activités nous laissaient un peu de liberté.

Après notre passage dans la « mar-mar » je métais rangé. Javais trouvé mon vent. Le sien était autre. Fred avait consolidé une formation mathématique par une licence de science politique et bossait pour des agences de presse, nhésitant pas à traîner là où cela faisait mal, physiquement mais aussi moralement. Il gardait cependant une passion pour le monde de la mer, et celui-ci restait un de nos plus solide sujet de prédilection. Il était surtout lune des dernières personnes avec qui jéchangeais par écrits.

Sa dernière lettre métait arrivée, il y a un an, de Tel-Aviv. Il avait couvert linsurrection palestinienne de Jénine. Il y avait de la souffrance et une révolte dans ces propos. Il me décrivait la lutte dans ce village de réfugiés et les conditions effroyables de vie des habitants, les maisons rasées par les bulldozers avec une intensité rare. Et là pourtant, au milieu de ces mots de souffrance, Fred avait fait un clin dil à notre passé : 

« Ma deuxième nuit dans Jénine, je lai passé dehors. Javais échappé au couvre-feu imposé par Tsahal. Les tirs étaient sporadiques. Javais la trouille, mais je voulais y être. Jétais vautré dans des ruines, résultat pour partie de bombardement, pour partie du passage des bulldozers. Jai dû massoupir quelques secondes, lors dune accalmie, cétait sur le coup de deux heures du matin.Quand jai rouvert les yeux la lune se levait derrière cet amoncellement de bétons, de bois, de ferrailles et de tissus. Jai cru un instant avoir devant les yeux le cimetière de bateaux au large de St Louis : carcasses rouillées sur le flanc, ponts déchirés, *voûte de navire* traversées par des axes de gouvernail, coques déchiquetéesEt tu ne me croiras pas, mais pendant quelques infimes secondes jai été rassuré »...

J'eu le sentiment, tout d'un coup, que je ne recevrais plus de lettres...


----------



## macelene (6 Décembre 2003)

*Vous voilà 6 en lice....je me prépare* 

merci Cmatrit


----------



## macelene (6 Décembre 2003)

Allez, je sais que vous attendez, comme le messie ma réponse.
Mais cette fois, j'ai réuni un comité de lecture exceptionnel...
mon pool d' Infirmières de choc  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










, 





 Nous avons pris le temps de vous lire et relire.






 Bon, je vous passe les commentaires,  "oh , lui les fautes"; 
lui n'a pas mis "voûtes du navire ", enfin la routine quoi.











 Il esr ressortit de ce conciliabulle, une chose certaine :












 L' Image de  *Macmarco, les a emballée....*





Et toutes ensembles , nous avons désigné le vainqueur de cette session :  








*Bienvenue au petit nouveau. * 







 Macmarco , gagnant   

*De la session Vents des Terres Lointaines *












allez à plus tard


----------



## macmarco (6 Décembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Allez, je sais que vous attendez, comme le messie ma réponse.
> Mais cette fois, j'ai réuni un comité de lecture exceptionnel...
> mon pool d' Infirmières de choc
> 
> ...


----------



## macmarco (6 Décembre 2003)

Pfioouu ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'en suis tout retourné ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci, merci, merci !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ouahouh ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci macelene !
Et merci à ton pool d'infimières de choc ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Je vous fais de grosses bises à toutes ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













_Bon, ben me v'là bien maintenant ! 
Va falloir que je trouve un thème...
Ca vous va tous si je vous le donne demain ?


Pfiou ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Luc G (6 Décembre 2003)

Bravo, macmarco  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				macmarco a dit:
			
		

> _Bon, ben me v'là bien maintenant !
> Va falloir que je trouve un thème...
> Ca vous va tous si je vous le donne demain ?
> Pfiou !
> ...



Maintenant, t'es le chef et donc tu fais comme tu veux (te laisse surtout pas impressionner par les ronchonneries du Arico, les éventuelles (mais ça se fait rare  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) demandes de délai de bebert, etc.


----------



## macelene (6 Décembre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Pfioouu !
> 
> 
> 
> ...














*J'ai pensé un moment que tu nous faisais une syncope...* 









 J'allais convoquer mon pool de jolies infirmières, pour te réanimer ...

pour le thème , la nuit porte conseil, dors bien fais de beaux rêves et je veux bien que tu me dédicace ce joli dessin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




à bientôt ....


----------



## aricosec (6 Décembre 2003)

c'est bien de reconnaitre le talent de MACMARCO,choix judicieus,mais ça fait deja une journée,on est le six ! c'est long


----------



## macmarco (6 Décembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *J'ai pensé un moment que tu nous faisais une syncope...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gasp !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Heeeuu... à vrai dire, là, j'me sens pas encore très bien..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu veux pas les appeler ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Hein... macelene ?


----------



## macmarco (6 Décembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ...et je veux bien que tu me dédicace ce joli dessin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mais bien sûr ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est avec un immense plaisir que je te dédicace cette image !


----------



## macmarco (6 Décembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien de reconnaitre le talent de MACMARCO,choix judicieus,mais ça fait deja une journée,on est le six ! c'est long



Merci aricosec ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






T'inquiète pas, ça arrive tout de suite !


----------



## macelene (6 Décembre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Mais bien sûr !
> 
> 
> 
> ...












  Et vraiment un grand Merci Macmarco.
Un beau fond d'écran ....

et même pour nos amies du pool infirmier.










  Allez à toi de jouer avec les mots ...


----------



## macmarco (6 Décembre 2003)

Donc, voici le nouveau thème : Place Sainte-Anne
Longueur du texte à votre convenance.
Mots à utiliser : Place Sainte-Anne, épaule, sein(avec et/ou sans majuscule), Jersey(l'ile de), la lune, Leonard Cohen.
Obligation d'utiliser l'image ci-jointe(vous pouvez la modifier) :






Je relève les copies jeudi 12/12 à minuit(le cachet de la poste faisant foi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







).
Cogitez bien !


----------



## PetIrix (6 Décembre 2003)

Bravo MacMarco.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Belle image en effet.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Pour tous les futurs thèmes, j'aimerais emettre une objection.

Ajouter une image, soit, ça enjolive.
Mais si pour participer, la seule plume ne suffit pas, et qu'il faille montrer ses talents de "retoucheur" d'image, je ne pourrai plus participer.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour les raisons suivantes :
Je n'ai pas de quoi retoucher.
Je poste du boulot, et n'ai pas de site perso.
Je ne peux m'en créer un parce que les accès sont limités.

Et peut-être y en a t-il dans le même cas.
Enfin, bon c'est vous qui voyez.


----------



## cmatrit (6 Décembre 2003)

Bravo, bravo MacMarco, félicitations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





je le savais, tu étais le meilleur sur ce coup là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




très, très belle image en effet... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







sinon je rejoins un peu PeTirix...

et puis y' a le problème des petits débits...et tout..et tout...





et puis quand c'est qu'on peut mettre un film d'animation, parce que moi j'en ai plein, de rush....


----------



## aricosec (6 Décembre 2003)

et puis pour jersey,dommage de restreindre a l'ile
moi j'avais un truc au bout du stylo
.
les seins galbés d'amour,sous son pull en jersey
et des yeux de volcan,brulant dans la penombre
d'un air innocent,tremblante elle attendait
l'homme qui s'approchait,demon sorti de l'ombre







 .
ceci dit ,chef,pas de represaille pour le pauvre narico 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



vous etes le patron estimé,vénéré,idolatré


----------



## macelene (6 Décembre 2003)

bon , je vois que ce matin tout le monde y va de son couplet pour râler.
Pourtant ya du soleil ce matin.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Très joli thème Macmarco, mais pour rassurer certains...

On peut utiliser l'image, juste pour écrire, pour ceux qui n'ont pas de moyens de faire tout ce qu'ils veulent ?








Allez l Aricosec, fait pas ton timide...
c'est un super thread que tu as lancé, tu peux en être fier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







sur ce à bientôt


----------



## macmarco (6 Décembre 2003)

Diantre ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Une révolte ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















Bon, alors, tout d'abord merci à tous pour vos félicitations ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Merci beaucoup ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Donc, pour l'image, je vais la réduire un peu si vous voulez.
Ensuite, je l'ai mise comme support de votre imagination, vous pouvez simplement la joindre à votre texte en y faisant référence(_cette carte postale..._ par ex.), je vous laisse la possibilité de la réutiliser, retoucher, triturer si le coeur vous en dit et si ça vous permet d'utiliser certains détails en référence dans votre texte...
Mais rassurez-vous, je ne jugerai pas sur votre talent de retoucheur(euse)s, juste sur la façon dont vous avez utilisé l'image comme point de départ pour votre texte, qui reste l'essentiel ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour Jersey, ok avec ou sans majuscule, j'ai envie de "voir" la suite, m'sieur 'rico, des seins qui pointent sous le pull en jersey ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon, je sais pas si j'oublie quelque chose.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On verra...

Bon, là je vais manger, je m'occupe de l'image plus tard ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_Ah ben voilà !
Ksss, je savais bien ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si vous avez une image à héberger, vous pouvez me demander ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## aricosec (7 Décembre 2003)

*il y a  aussi du soleil a rennes*




.




.*"allons les gars reveillez vous,il va falloir en mettre un coup,on va au bout du monde"*
.
sortie d'une taverne du vieux quartier de rennes,pas tres loin de la PLACE SAINT ANNE
cette rengaine emplissait la nuit,je marchais d'un pas regulier,mes talons embrassaient
les vieux pavés,cette ruelle,qui avait vu passer tant de marins a quai,en fait etait le rendez
vous habituelle des fetards,loin de la mer,tous essayaient d'oublier le dur combat qu'ils
avaient du mener,c'est que la peche a la morue sur les bancs de terre neuve,ce n'etait pas
de la roupie de sansonnet,un metier d'homme,des vrais.
LA LUNE faisait briller les pavés mouillés,sous la clarté jaune fade des petits lampadaires
ils s'ornaient par endroit de chatoyantes couleurs sepia,finalement la pluie allait bien
a mon cher pays.
d'ailleurs aucune averse bretonne ne dissuadait ses amoureux,foin de la cote d'azur et
de ses strass,la vraie mer n'etait qu'en bretagne,comme je m'approchait d'un estaminet
j'entendis un refrain,en fait ça me trottait dans la tete chaque fois que j'arrivais ici
.
_"attaque,attaque la draille
le foutu cacatois
et tire dessus canaille
j'sais qu'un jour on l'aura
on s'foutra sur le dos
avant d'faire un trou dans l'eau
..
mais maint'nant faut attaquer gars
faut attaquer le cacatois
faut l'affaler comme il se doit..........."_
.
a l'entré du troquet,de la porte entrebaillée,sortait un nuage glauque,les vapeurs de biere
epaissies par le fumée tabagique,disaient aux pequins ordinaires,si vous entrez ici,laissez
vos idées preconçues dehors,il se peut que des chose vous choquent,mais quand vous saurez
ce que ces hommes ont fait,vous serez reconnaissant de leur hospitalitée.
a peine entré,je vis mon oncle,en fait,mon idole,plus fort que stalonne et swarzy reunis,
un terre neuva,mangeant du poisson cru,et cassant des crabes avec ses dents"un homme"
son EPAULE collée au mur,une jeune femme"les SEINS galbés d'amour sous son pull
en JERSEY(t'a vu,je l'ai casé mon truc macmarco 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ),posait sur les males,un regard
effrayé et cependant fasciné.
mon oncle m'apercevant,entonna,bientot repris par la cotrie
.
allez l'ami depeche toi
l'heure a sonné,il faut partir
car c'est ta vie,ne l'oublie pas
tu as signé,il faut souffrir
....................................
......................
a tous les gabiers d'artimon
j'ai mis mon coeur dans vos chansons
faites de moi mes compagnons
gabier d'honneur et d'artimon
.
(chuchoté a ma crepiere favorite]"a bientot ma cherie ,je serais la cet ete__sans faux col ma chope[/chuchoté au patron qui a le meilleur cidre du coin]


----------



## cmatrit (7 Décembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> *il y a  aussi du soleil a rennes*
> 
> 
> 
> ...











 Hardi les gars virent au guindeau, pom, pom, pom...pom pom......good bye farewell, good bye....

hardi Arico virent au guindeau, t'es bien le plus beau avec tes mots...

hourra pour AricoOOO, et ...à Valparaisau


----------



## macmarco (7 Décembre 2003)

Hé, hé, hé, hé, hé !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ca part fort ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dis-moi arico, tu ne connais pas  Leonard Cohen ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_Alors, les autres ?_


----------



## aricosec (7 Décembre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Hé, hé, hé, hé, hé !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.
ecoute,j'ai longtemps hesité,d'une part ça faisait 6 obligations au lieu de cinq,et en plus tu n'a pas dit lequel.
j'ai celui de KER ASCOUET
celui de KER MARIA
celui de KER BRAZ
celui de ................
je ne l'ai pas croisé ces derniers temps,comment va t'il  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






de plus interdit de parler des gens qu'on aime avec un nom propre,des conventions plantées dans les racines du thread,meme en temps que breton a 98% ,je ne peus accepter cet ecart
kenavo quand meme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















ça va pas empecher les autres de m'envoyer aux plottes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









.
viva BREIZ


----------



## aricosec (7 Décembre 2003)

je suis les deux pour cent qui reste de arico,et je suis d'accord a 100% avec lui NA !


----------



## macmarco (8 Décembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> ecoute,j'ai longtemps hesité,d'une part ça faisait 6 obligations au lieu de cinq,et en plus tu n'a pas dit lequel.
> j'ai celui de KER ASCOUET
> celui de KER MARIA
> ...



Oups désolé ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_Alors comme ça, t'es breton ?_


----------



## aricosec (8 Décembre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Oups désolé !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.
pas autant que je le voudrais,saloperies de sirconstances


----------



## macmarco (8 Décembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> pas autant que je le voudrais,saloperies de sirconstances



Même et surtout loin de la Bretagne, un breton reste un breton !


----------



## PetIrix (8 Décembre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Mais rassurez-vous, je ne jugerai pas sur votre talent de retoucheur(euse)s, juste sur la façon dont vous avez utilisé l'image comme point de départ pour votre texte, qui reste l'essentiel !











Ahhh. Me voici rassuré.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2003)

La *lune* faisait chanter les pierres dans la pénombre de la *place St Anne*. Elle traçait des dessins sur le pavé:
des fantômes, des gargouilles, elle créait des pays de rêve, des îles enchanteresses, on pouvait imaginer reconnaître 
Groix, Hoëdic, *Sein*, Ré, *Jersey*, le pavé encore mouillé après laverse faisait penser aux rochers sous un rayon de soleil

Dune fenêtre entrouverte  on entendait séchapper un air nostalgique de *Leonard Cohen* quon aurait dit écrit 
pour ce moment fugace de rêverie sans retenue, ce moment précieux où lon a limpression de ne plus appartenir à rien ni personne

Une ombre fugace, rasant les murs quittait la place, son *épaule* seule visible éclairée par un rai de lune, 
emmenait avec elle mes rêveries accompagnées du claquement sec de ses talons sur les pavés


_et merci à ma muse..._


----------



## macmarco (9 Décembre 2003)

J'ai l'impression qu'on va avoir droit à excellent millésime !...


----------



## macelene (9 Décembre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'impression qu'on va avoir droit à excellent millésime !...








 Et on doit rendre notre copie à quelle date ????
pfff, quelle vie quand même....
faut que je retrouve MON MUSE !!!


----------



## macmarco (9 Décembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Et on doit rendre notre copie à quelle date ????
> pfff, quelle vie quand même....
> faut que je retrouve MON MUSE !!!



Ben, je l'avais dit, jeudi à minuit, mais si c'est trop court...


----------



## PetIrix (10 Décembre 2003)

Te souviens tu de cet interminable été
Lorsque nous rêvassions au milieu des terrasses.
La tête sur mon épaule tous deux sur cette place
Me confiant les tourments de ta vie, tes regrets.

Te souviens tu soeurette, ces rêves éphémères
Que nul ne connaissait, Quà moi seul avouais.
Cette place Sainte Anne dont tu faisais  projet
Dun mariage heureux, béni par le saint Père.

Te souviens tu peut-être comme nous étions fous
De découvrir le monde , de nous abandonner
Pour lîle de Jersey, risquer la traversée.
Donner sens à nos vies, lavenir devant nous.

Cétait le temps funeste, celui de linvasion
Quand les bottes raisonnent, répandant la terreur.
Ce temps maudit de tous, où le sang et la peur
Furent notre quotidien, notre désolation.

Ce fut ce jour macabre où lun deux temmena.
Comme beaucoup dentre nous, comme Léonard Cohen.
Pourtant cest contre moi, que jéprouve de la haine
Celle de navoir su te garder près de moi.

Pas un instant je crois, de ma vie recouvrée
Je nai cessé de croire en ton proche retour
Celui qui unirait de ce lien quest lamour
Nos âmes vieillissantes pour léternité.

Mes pesantes années aujourdhui se ressentent.
Le temps fait son office sur ma peau burinée
Den avoir trop souffert, de tavoir trop pleuré
Mon teint pale de lune dans ce miroir me hante.

Des souvenirs surgissent du fond de ma mémoire
Ceux que je voulais fuir, enfouir et oublier
Tous ces efforts en vain, ils ne mont point quitté.
Comme de te retrouver sancra en moi lespoir.

Noublie jamais soeurette ce que furent nos destins
Cette place dont jai pour seul souvenir
Cette vieille photo où raisonne nos rires
Que dieu te garde en paix en son céleste sein.


----------



## macmarco (10 Décembre 2003)

Arf© ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ah mon cochon ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






C'est pas mon genre d'oublier les gens à la gare ! Arf ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je tiens à préciser que je suis plutôt ponctuel, comme garçon ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Et puis, tiens, juste pour t'embêter :
Pour aller de la gare à la Place Sainte-Anne, il y a plus rapide et moins cher que le taxi : le métro ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Arf ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Et pis d'abord avec l'immense dalle de la gare au-dessus des voies, on risque pas de prendre un rayon de soleil dans l'oeil en descendant du TGV ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





















Arf ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Non, sérieusement, _toi aussi tu m'emmerdes, gars !_




Vous m'emmerdez tous !
Pfff !!!
Comment je vais pouvoir choisir, moi !
Si ça continue comme ça, j'suis pas sorti de l'auberge !


----------



## macmarco (10 Décembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et heeeuuuu... je suppose qu'il est *TROP TARD* _pour déplacer l'action à Redon_ ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Certes....


----------



## macmarco (10 Décembre 2003)

Bon, pour avoir plus de monde, délai rallongé jusqu'à vendredi minuit...


----------



## PetIrix (10 Décembre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Bon, pour avoir plus de monde, délai rallongé jusqu'à vendredi minuit...



Tu crois vraiment que ça va faire venir plus de monde ?


----------



## Luc G (10 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois vraiment que ça va faire venir plus de monde ?


En tous cas, moi ça m'arrange


----------



## macelene (10 Décembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> En tous cas, moi ça m'arrange












 et moi aussi, ya des fois où on a besoin de plus....


----------



## macelene (10 Décembre 2003)

Pour mon MUSE !!!!






et valà,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pas pu faire plus long......


----------



## PetIrix (10 Décembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> et valà,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La valeur n'attend point le nombre de lignes.


----------



## macmarco (11 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois vraiment que ça va faire venir plus de monde ?





			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> En tous cas, moi ça m'arrange



Ah ! tu vois PetIrix ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est pas que ça fera "venir" plus de monde, mais ça donne à plus de monde l'occasion de participer ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Bon alors les filles, Fredoupsy et les autres, qu'est-ce que vous attendez ?_


----------



## PetIrix (11 Décembre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! tu vois PetIrix !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben ,j'ai l'impression que c'est plus un huis clos qu'un thread ouvert à tous.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ya beaucoup trop de timides.
Faut faire de la pub.
Des flyers, une conso gratuite, gratos pour les filles, les copines de Roberto, ou des trucs dans le genre.


----------



## Luc G (11 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Ben ,j'ai l'impression que c'est plus un huis clos qu'un thread ouvert à tous.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Des photos de Monica jesaisplusqui, par exemple  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et pour moi, de préférence, des heures libres, t'as ça en rayon ?


----------



## PetIrix (11 Décembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Je consulte illico ma FIMEL (Fan's International Mail Electronic List)...*
> 
> Ah.
> 
> ...



Même pas capables d'écrire quelques lignes ??


----------



## PetIrix (11 Décembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _"JE TE AIME BOUCOUT"..._



Pas grave. L'essenciel est compris.


----------



## PetIrix (11 Décembre 2003)

On n'a pas encore lu cmatrit !?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Il est parti où ?


----------



## lumai (12 Décembre 2003)

Juste pour dire que... :








Elle avançait sur la Place St Anne, une chanson de Cohen en tête.
Le ventre rond comme la lune, les seins outrageusement gonflés par ce lait bientôt vital.
Quand l'enfant sera là, elle l'emmenera chez elle à Jersey. Elle veut qu'il voit, logé contre son épaule, pour son premier printemps son île, la leur, se couvrir de sa parrure d'or.


----------



## macelene (12 Décembre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Juste pour dire que... :
> 
> 
> 
> ...











*Que j'aime les ventres ronds et ta toute jolie histoire de mots du coeur .... Lumai.... bravo* 






 pas besoin de faire compliquer pour émouvoir ......


----------



## macelene (12 Décembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Il me semble discerner comme une attaque, là ??*





















  Mâ non, regardez-moi ça !, pourquoi y prend tout pour lui Roberto ?? Hein dis moi ??
C'est juste que moi j'ai un  *microscopique écran, pour faire la lecture, alors tu pomprends Rob, mes petits noeils ze lé soigne....*


----------



## lumai (12 Décembre 2003)

Et Hop !
Le même en tout beau tout propre grace à MacElene !


----------



## PetIrix (12 Décembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Il me semble discerner comme une attaque, là ??*



C'est pas pour toi Roberto.
Tout le monde sait que tu as fait extrèmement court cette fois ci !!


----------



## aricosec (13 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas pour toi Roberto.
> Tout le monde sait que tu as fait extrèmement court cette fois ci !!


ah oui,c'est ben vrai  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,j'en ais gardé un peu pour lire aprés les fetes
ah ah ! .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ..ah ah ah ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... ,je m'etouffe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



gaspp


----------



## PetIrix (13 Décembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Très drôle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohhhh nn ...  oui, oui oui !!!!


----------



## macmarco (13 Décembre 2003)

Allez, vous avez encore jusqu'à minuit !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2003)

La Bretagne est belle par tous les temps... qu'elle soit inondée de soleil ou ventée lors des tempêtes.
Elle enflamme son coeur depuis sa tendre jeunesse... Elle lui rappelle tant et tant de beaux souvenirs...
De merveilleuses images défilent dans sa tête... celles-ci créent dans ses yeux un arc-en-ciel.

Elle ne puis en dire plus... la gorge nouée... elle regarde et caresse lentement du bout de ses doigts
cette vielle photographie qui l'interpelle... 







Elle ne connaît pas encore cette contrée de la Bretagne, qu'elle adore depuis toujours...
Mais elle sait,... seule ou accompagnée elle sait qu'elle y retournera...

_Peut-être,..._
En passant par la Normandie, où elle y restera quelques jours... d'un coin de la région où elle se trouvera,
elle pourra admirer au loin l'île Jersey par un temps clair... 

_Peut-être,... elle espère..._
Qu'un jour en plein jour, accompagnée main dans la main elle se retrouvera au coeur d'une foule qui tanguera,
sous la houle de cris et de rires, elle dérivera, épaule contre épaule, d'une musique  à l'autre.
Un rythme, des flonflons, un silence en alternance. Caboter dans un océan de musique,
la place Sainte-Anne sera démontée dans une tempête de joie.

_Peut-être,... elle le souhaite..._
Qu'une nuit de nouvelle lune, seule avec son passé, elle ira se recueillir au sein de la place Sainte-Anne 
pour recevoir sous une forme ou sous une autre une illumination... une flamme d'envie de vivre à nouveau...


----------



## macmarco (13 Décembre 2003)

Eh bien dites-moi les amis, ça fait plaisir quand on gagne, mais quelle responsabilité vous tombe sur les épaules ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je l'ai pressenti dès le début, ce fut une récolte de grande qualité !
Quelle misère de devoir choisir ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais bon, c'est pas l'école des fans, non plus !

*D'abord merci à toutes et à tous d'avoir honoré mon thème avec de si beaux textes ! *





*Aricosec* m'a fait voguer au large de la Place Sainte-Anne sur l'air des chants des marins à quai...

*Lemmy* m'a furtivement fait entrevoir l'amour qui passe sur la Place Sainte-Anne...

*PetIrix* m'a noué la gorge au sombre soleil d'une tragique Place Sainte-Anne...

*Roberto* m'a fait rire(jaune... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







) lors d'un retour aux sources Place Sainte-Anne...

*Macelene* m'a troublé avec sa lettre d'amour écrite aux abords d'une frissonnante Place Sainte-Anne...

J'ai croisé une guillerette *Lumai* sur la Place Sainte-Anne...

Et enfin j'ai partagé, Place Sainte-Anne, les espérances de *Fredoupsy*...

Bon, je ne vous fais pas languir plus longtemps...

La joie de vivre de *Lumai* m'a emporté ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Bravo Lumai  ! *

Merci encore et *bravo à toutes et à tous !*


----------



## macelene (13 Décembre 2003)

Félicitations Lumai.....
les filles sont souvent à l'honneur dans ce tardada, .....

_Lemmy ????? m'a furtivement fait entrevoir l'amour qui passe sur la Place Sainte-Anne.. mais ki c donc ???_ 






 Merci Macmarco, belle session...


----------



## lumai (13 Décembre 2003)

Houlala ! Merci !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vu la qualité de ce qui a été posté sur ce sujet, je suis vraiment surprise... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je vous cherche un nouveau sujet cet après-midi, en espérant qu'il vous inspirera autant que celui-ci !


----------



## aricosec (13 Décembre 2003)

pour une fois je ne ralerai pas c'etait merité 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






bravo donc  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais les autre fois hein ! grmmm ! grmm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 il y a eu des pots de vins,heuuumm ! et avec mac marco des pots de cidre,et meme de chouchen;ça a du agir sur ROBERTO,il avait la langue bien pendu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






bon ,encore bravo a la tendre LUMAI


----------



## macmarco (13 Décembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> _Lemmy ????? m'a furtivement fait entrevoir l'amour qui passe sur la Place Sainte-Anne.. mais ki c donc ???_



Vieux Râleur a changé de pseudo ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Remonte de 2 ou 3 pages pour vérifier...


----------



## lumai (14 Décembre 2003)

Allez hop !

Chose promise chose due ! Le prochain sujet sera : " *En plein dedans !*"

Vous aurez droit aux mots : 
*marque-page*
*go* _(le jeu)_ 
*tentacules*
*ciboulette* et
*pompon*

Je fixe le délai à *vendredi midi prochain*. 
Je sais que ça peut faire court... les délais supplémentaires ne pourront être dépendant que de mon départ en vacances.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Alors dépéchez-vous !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2003)

S'il est un résultat mérité, c'est bien celui-là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bravo lumai  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... mais aussi merci à macmarco pour cette brillante remise de prix  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




message personnel à macelene: ce n'est pas parce que j'ai changé de pseudo que j'ai perdu mon sale caractère  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_et si j'ai pu parler d'amour, le seul mérite en revient à ma muse_


----------



## macelene (14 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> S'il est un résultat mérité, c'est bien celui-là
> 
> 
> 
> ...














 Ben tu vois j'aime beaucoup ce nouveau petit nom 
*Lemmy* il te va bien ..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_un jour un de mes patients m'a dit :"les râleurs sont des gens biens....."_


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ben tu vois j'aime beaucoup ce nouveau petit nom
> *Lemmy* il te va bien .....
> 
> 
> ...








 macelene, voyons  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu vas finir par me faire rougir


----------



## Luc G (14 Décembre 2003)

Bravo, Lumai, j'espère que j'aurais le temps de participer (pas comme la fois précédente  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2003)

Bravo Lumai ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Merci à Macmarco !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_... bonne journée et à bientôt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Allez hop !
> 
> Chose promise chose due ! Le prochain sujet sera : " *En plein dedans !*"
> 
> ...




P'tre jouerais-je, mais c'est quoi comme jeu  *"go"*  ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En plus j'ai des problème de connection ce qui n'aide pas pour jourer


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2003)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> P'tre jouerais-je, mais c'est quoi comme jeu  *"go"*  ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



un jeu oriental qui consiste à déplacer des 'tites boules noires et blanches sur une sorte de damier comportant des encoches  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_courage, Fredoupsy_


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2003)

Merci, Lemmy !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2003)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> Merci, Lemmy !



de rien, très chère


----------



## lumai (15 Décembre 2003)

_Un p'tit  site pour le jeu de go..._


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> _Un p'tit  site pour le jeu de go..._



merci, je vais pouvoir m'instruire


----------



## PetIrix (15 Décembre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Allez hop !
> 
> Chose promise chose due ! Le prochain sujet sera : " *En plein dedans !*"
> 
> ...



Bravo Lumai.
Félicitations.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon avec ces mots là je vais arréter mes profonds alexandrins.


----------



## aricosec (15 Décembre 2003)

*"en plein dedans les confessions"*




.
s'il est un devoir etrange,c'est de decrire sa vie
avons nous eté un ange,ou bien un sombre pourri
c'est probable pour certains,l'un et l'autre melangé
mais quand a croiser un saint,il ne faut pas y compter
.
nous avons c'est tres bizarre,un penchant immodéré
a croire aux tendres archanges,et au diable enflammé
notre vie est comme un livre,qu'on voudrait etre secret
mais pour y MARQUER SA PAGE ,il nous faut dire le vrai
.
c'est souvent une 'aventure,il faut un jour decider
et c'est comme une ouverture,du jeu de GO, passionné
j'ai un jour posé mon sac,dans ce village tranquille
et oublié le ressac,de vagues lointaines iles
.
on nous la disait volage.aux allures de catin
que jamais dans son sillage,aucun homme n'est serein
qu'on ne peut  rester de marbre,et qu'on ne peut l'ignorer
ou l'on devient comme un arbre,et l'on reste sans bouger
.
c'est le sort de l' humain,elle m'a meme ensorcelé
par la chute de ses reins,ou la magie d'une fée
ses bras telles TENTACULES,ses yeux d'un bleu ocean
m'on mis comme dans une bulle,esclave mais consentant
.
dans la vie de chaque jour,il faut du sel et du pain
et pour nous deux c'est l'amour,qui construit notre demain
ce n'est pas la CIBOULETTE,ni ses repas epicés
non ce qui monte a ma tete,c'est bien ses tendres baisers
.
et c'est le soir sur sa couche,comme au félin met donné
en exalant de sa bouche,mille et une tendre pensée
que son sein tendre POMPOM,une pomme de l'eden
cette offrande du demon,ou mes levres y sont sereines
.
non je n'est aucune crainte,d'un quelquonque jugement
ou d'une compassion feinte,pour l'outrage de mes ans
si j'aspire la jeunesse, de son corps si plein de vie
c'est encore une caresse,que sur son coeur j'ai mis
.
.
" ça commence a bien faire avec vos sugets,qui me mette a poil "


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2003)

"très" superbe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





je m'y crois...


----------



## cmatrit (15 Décembre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Houlala ! Merci !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bonjour à tous et félicitations Lumai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







quelle cession 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







!!!très bon niveau...

bravo à tous les participants... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










je ne sais pas si je pourrais participer à celle-ci... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je l'espère...

si je rentre à temps...


----------



## lumai (16 Décembre 2003)

Wouahh ! Merci l'Arico, tu commence fort !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez hop hop hop les autres _(tous les autres, absolument tous ,je précise...)_! Vous n'avez qu'une petite semaine  ! Mettez-vous-y déjà !!!


----------



## aricosec (16 Décembre 2003)

mot de la fin de roberto*(...) A suivre. *
.
nnnnnnoooooNNNNNNNNNNN !


----------



## PetIrix (16 Décembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui *"A suivre"* : _tu vois bien qu'il *MANQUE DES MOTS* !!_



Roberto, Roberto  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*UN* texte, pas  *3* tomes !!


----------



## PetIrix (16 Décembre 2003)

Non, non.
Très bien tes textes.

Mais pour des raisons professionnelles, (lecture en cachette) j'atteinds la fin en 5 ou 6 fois.
Ca coupe l'effet grandiose.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2003)

*En plein dedans*

Et m*** !
ce foutu  *garde-page* venait encore de tomber du livre et senvolait, emporté par le vent...   la petite chatte sen amusa beaucoup et, sautant pour lattraper, fit tomber le  *jeu de go* dont les billes séparpillèrent sur la terrasse à la grande joie de  *Pompom* et  *Ciboulette*, les inséparables chatons. Encore heureux que la nuit ne soit pas complètement tombée... Le crépuscule étendait ses nuages cuivrés, tels des  *tentacules* envahissant le ciel... 
















_et mille mercis à ma muse _


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2003)

ben v'là, j'étais en plein dedans mon histoire et que vois-je au-dessus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ben j'peux plus jouer... il y en a qui on eu la même idée que moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







que faire ? est-ce que je continue ? où j'abandonne en cours de route


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2003)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> ben v'là, j'étais en plein dedans mon histoire et que vois-je au-dessus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je suis profondément et sincèrement désolé _Fredoupsy_





sans le savoir, nous avons fait du "quatre mains"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est un honneur pour moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_comment me faire pardonner_ ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2003)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> que faire ? est-ce que je continue ? où j'abandonne en cours de route



fais-moi plaisir:  *continues*


----------



## PetIrix (16 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> je suis profondément et sincèrement désolé _Fredoupsy_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Galanterie :

==&gt; Edit / Delete.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Galanterie :
> ==&gt; Edit / Delete.



c'est pas du "quatre mains" mais c'était aussi mon idée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_vais essayer de "repondre" autre chose dans les délais_


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2003)

c'est pas grave !  ne pas deleter, merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




rassure toi, lemmy, l'éventuel "4 mains" est seulement pour le nom des chattons.

bon ok !!  je continue... enfin, j'va essayer... comme vous en cachette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




à toute les p'tits loups et toute bonne journée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_merci à Lumain pour le lien du jeu GO _


----------



## aricosec (16 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> fais-moi plaisir:  *continues*


.
continue quoi ? le texte ou le quatre mains  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.
pour l'obsédé que je suis,il faut toujours prevenir si il y a du sexe


----------



## PetIrix (16 Décembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> continue quoi ? le texte ou le quatre mains
> 
> 
> ...



Euhh ...
En ce qui te concerne, 4 mains, c'est pas trois de trop ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ouh la, ouh la, non j'déconne.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pas t'facher


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Euhh ...
> En ce qui te concerne, 4 mains, c'est pas trois de trop ?
> 
> 
> ...



Rhhhhôôôôôôôôôôôôôôô


----------



## aricosec (16 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Euhh ...
> En ce qui te concerne, 4 mains, c'est pas trois de trop ?
> 
> 
> ...


.
il faudrait rappeler a la population que c'est toi qui t'en ais vanté 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,moi je ne me sert que de ceux des autres  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












.











 ,enfin dans le temps,quand j'étais beau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2003)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas grave !  ne pas deleter, merci
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est si gentiment demandé: j'ai remis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



pour notre plaisir, fais de même avec ton texte sans rien y changer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_mesdames, messieurs, vous avez assisté en direct à un "quatre mains" par transmission de pensée..._








la prochaine fois, le spectacle sera payant


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2003)

*En plein dedans*  bis 

Marre de ce  *jeu de go*! jai limpression davoir les neurones pris dans les  *tentacules* de  *Ciboulette* ma pieuvre favorite!

Je vais reprendre tranquillement mon bouquin, encore faudrait-il que jai pensé à mettre le  *garde page*, ce que joublie de faire continuellement... 

Je me demande si  *Pompon* ma fait un petit café expresso comme je les aime tant!

Pour les curieux, Pompon est le nom de lélue de mon coeur. Parfois, son surnom cest chaton...

_ma muse va m'accuser de la surmener, merci de son dévouement_





_à deux mains et deux coeurs_


----------



## PetIrix (17 Décembre 2003)

Roberto.

T'as oublié :  * "A SUIVRE" *


----------



## lumai (18 Décembre 2003)

Ca y est ! Mon départ en vacances se précise !!!  _(j'adore ces moments...)_ 

Vous aurez donc tous un délai supplémentaire pour concocter vos textes !

Je vous attends tous *dimanche prochain à midi* pour clore cette session !!!


----------



## aricosec (18 Décembre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est ! Mon départ en vacances se précise !!!  _(j'adore ces moments...)_
> 
> Vous aurez donc tous un délai supplémentaire pour concocter vos textes !
> 
> Je vous attends tous *dimanche prochain à midi* pour clore cette session !!!


.
pop : pop ! pop !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 hé la ! quand on a ce poste de premier lecteur,on se doit de rester sur le pont
si tout le monde fait comme toi,c'est le bazar,il faut surveiller les loustics presents,leurs virgules,leurs apostrophes,balayer les trop virulentes,tancer vertemment les ceusses qui s'egarent,rappeler a petirix qui est le chef 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







,toutes chose que l'on ne peut faire par procuration,emmene avec toi un portable et reste connectée.
sinon !!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est ! Mon départ en vacances se précise !!!  _(j'adore ces moments...)_
> Vous aurez donc tous un délai supplémentaire pour concocter vos textes !
> Je vous attends tous *dimanche prochain à midi* pour clore cette session !!!



s'agit-il du

*dimanche 21 décembre* 

ou du

*dimanche 28 décembre*


----------



## PetIrix (18 Décembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> rappeler a petirix qui est le chef







J'ai pas tout suivi


----------



## lumai (18 Décembre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> *dimanche prochain à midi*



Ben Euh... On est le jeudi 18... Alors pour moi dimanche prochain, c'est le dimanche 21...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ben Euh... On est le jeudi 18... Alors pour moi dimanche prochain, c'est le dimanche 21...


----------



## lumai (19 Décembre 2003)

Et Ben !!! Qu'est ce qui se passe ???

C'est l'approche des fêtes qui vous trouble comme ça ??? 

C'est le pompon quand même !!! Roberto en vient à nous pondre un format saga pou compenser tout ça, Aricosec nous fait un point sur son vénérable parcours, et Lemmy n'a pas encore cicatrisé de son combat félin pour récupérer son marque-page !!!

Vous passez  tout votre temps libre à chercher désespérément _le_ jeu de go que veut votre  père ??? Bien sûr ce n'est le modèle standard, alors votre bande passante est totalement monopolisée par les site de VPC partout dans le monde susceptible d'en proposer...

Ou bien vous angoissez déjà à l'idée de retrouver votre _chère_ belle-mère ??? Toujours avec un petit bout de ciboulette coincé entre les dents... C'est pas si terrible... Vous verrez cette année enfin si les tentacules qui lui iraient si bien derrière les oreilles lui ont enfin poussées.

Allez Hop !!! Glissez votre marque-page, posez votre bouquin et prenez stylo et bout de papier pour nous gribouiller quelque chose !!!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2003)

Je crois que ça s'appelle la "treve des confiseurs"


----------



## Luc G (19 Décembre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Et Ben !!! Qu'est ce qui se passe ???



Je suis comme le Rhône, il y a peu, débordé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :
le boulot avant les vacances, ranger tout mon souk informatique sur mon nouveau G5, préparer Noël, etc.

Faut pas s'affoler, ça va s'arranger.


----------



## aricosec (19 Décembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Je suis comme le Rhône, il y a peu, débordé
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.
d'accord,mais cet apres-midi,tu n'a rien a faire ? ,tu peus enfin travailler du stylo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






c'est long


----------



## PetIrix (20 Décembre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Et Ben !!! Qu'est ce qui se passe ???



Désolé, Lumai.
Pas d'inspiration. Vraiment.
Quelques idées mais rien de bon.
Je m'abstiens pour cette fois.


----------



## aricosec (21 Décembre 2003)

ça y est  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,encore le coup de la treve des confiseurs


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2003)

please, svp, attendez moi... j'arrive... problème de connexionm à Macg... depuis quelques heures. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




laisser moi faire mon copié / collé


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2003)

_Qui est-ce qui va remporter la partie sur le goban ? 
L'adversaire aux pierres noires ou celui aux pierres blanches ?_
Dans cette histoire, ce n'est pas le jeu de *Go* ! Mais on peut le comparer 
à sa règle de base (but), comme l'imaginer à ce dernier par des symboles de la vie.

_Qu'est-ce qui peut occuper le plus d'espace en nous ?
Le côté obscure ou celui de la lumière ?_
Ici, ce n'est pas un jeu ! C'est la vie qui peut-être en jeu...
Si on se laisse inonder par la tristesse, entraîner par nos faiblesses, s'envahir et sombrer du côté obscure... 
Nos pensées les plus noires peuvent alors surgir de l'au-delà et nous y emporter.

Et ça Minouchka le sait ! Car elle est en plein d'dans !  
En plein dans un tourbillon de regrets et souvenirs qui la tourmentent, 
d'un brouillard épais de *tentacules* oppressantes qui l'enlacent.

Minouchka en a pris conscience et elle agit en conséquence
pour ne pas s'abandonner, s'isoler, se perdre dans l'oubli. 
Elle lutte chaque jour contre ces petits trous noirs qui l'a chagrine,
en laissant pénétrer des rayons de lumière blanche qui l'a font sourire. 
La voix elle écoute... elle entend au loin la voix de l'amour... de son amour,
qui l'attend... peut-être au bout du chemin, qui l'encourage et lui donne espoir.

_Le soleil lumineux est derrière les volets bleus qu'elle entre ouvre petit à petit,
Minouchka contemple l'horizon orangé et les couleurs violacées qui recouvrent
les champs. Elle se voit descendre dans son jardin pour y cueillir un bouquet
de *ciboulette* accompagnée de son chaton *Pompon*. _

Des rêves comme celui-ci, lui permettent d'avancer, de se réjouir, d'entrevoir un avenir...
C'est le côté de la lumière qui s'étend, qui gagne chaque jour un peu plus d'espace
l'univers de Minouchka. Chacun de ses rêves sont inscrit dans son petit livret vert,
crayonné d'illustrations surréalistes. Il y protège aussi, une carte postale utilisée en guise
de signet, de *garde-page* précieux à ses yeux et à son coeur.

La force de vie qui est en elle  et qui l'entour est plus importante que la tranche obscure,
elle peut l'anéantir mais c'est une étape à passer, un deuil à faire comme dise les pros !
Ca prendra le temps qu'il faudra... peut-être trois mois, six mois ou plus d'un an, mais
grâce à la patience, la confiance et l'amour qui l'entour Minouchka y parviendra...
... et les côtés lumineux et sombres devenus moindres pourront vivre en harmonie.


----------



## lumai (22 Décembre 2003)

Merci à vous pour vos textes ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On a donc eu  :
*Aricosec* et sa très jolie "mise à poil"
*Mister Roberto* et son journal de bord "zweigien"
*Lemmy* _(et Pompon ?)_ et leurs jeux félins et enfin
*Fredoupsy* et Minouchka cherchant un peu de lumière

Je vous ai lu et relu et puisqu'il faut choisir... et bien j'ai choisi *Aricosec* !!!

A toi de prendre le relai et de nous proposer un petit nouveau thème !
De mon côté, je ne pense pas pouvoir y participer _(Aaah les vacances...)_.

Je vous souhaite d'avance de bonnes fêtes et tous ce qui va avec !!!


----------



## aricosec (22 Décembre 2003)

chere LUMAI,il n'y a aucune honte a vénérer la classe
















malgré ce nouveau devoir qui m'imcombe,je ne me laisserait pas desarçonner,toujours sur la breche,je suis prêt   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
*THEME - des voeux pour la nouvelle année* 
.
mots a utiliser
*carrosse
 cadeau
 robe
 chat 
reve* 
.
seul les devoirs fournis avant 2007 seront jugés,


----------



## Luc G (22 Décembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> malgré ce nouveau devoir qui m'imcombe,je ne me laisserait pas desarçonner,toujours sur la breche,je suis prêt



Le scout Aricosec a parlé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, je ne sais pas si je pourrai participer : les vacances idem et puis hors vacances, y a encore de l'occupation pour installer tout mon bordel sur le G5. Enfin, je vous soutiens moralement (soutenir moralement le Aricon, es-ce bien raisonnable  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










)


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2003)

Hello  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bravo arico  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 si je comprend bien, la prochaine date limite est fixée au 31 décembre à 24 heures  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_et merci beaucoup à Fredoupsy d'avoir posté un si joli texte porteur d'espoir, alors que j'avais contrarié ses premiers efforts..._





encore merci


----------



## aricosec (22 Décembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, je vous soutiens moralement (soutenir moralement le* Aricon*, es-ce bien raisonnable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.










ote moi d'un doute,c'est bien volontairement que tu as attaché  *"ARI" et "CON",* ou est ce un jugement personnel de fin d'année 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.


----------



## aricosec (26 Décembre 2003)

.
*THEME - des voeux pour la nouvelle année* 
.
mots a utiliser
*carrosse
 cadeau
 robe
 chat 
reve* 
.
il vous reste quelques mois avant le jugement


----------



## gribouille (26 Décembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> *THEME - des voeux pour la nouvelle année*
> .
> mots a utiliser
> ...



_alors vieille chouette, toujours pas crevé d'étouffement avec une papillotte ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2003)

Silence. 

Scintillement des flocons fraîchement tombés sous la lueur de la lune.

Au loin, le hurlement lancinant des loups... Une chouette encore endormie attend 
sur sa branche un hypotéthique campagnol pour lui servir de pitance.

En cette veille de Noël, tout semble abandonné, figé par le froid qui fait chanter 
la neige sous mes pieds engourdis.

Pourquoi attendre? 

Si ce nest son retour tant espéré, telle Cendrillon en son *carosse* 
que des chevaux bais feraient glisser sur la neige, les naseaux fumant dans lair gelé.

La dernière fois que je lai vue, elle était adorable dans sa petite *robe* toute noire, 
si simple, saccordant si bien avec son corps gracile, ses bras serrant une coupe de Gallé 
dont les couleurs délicates se mariaient si bien avec la couleur de sa peau. 
Elle adorait ce *cadeau*, elle si difficile quant aux présents quon lui offrait.

Ce *rêve* deviendra réalité. 

Telle sa petite *chatte* espiègle, adorant réclamer les caresses, 
elle me reviendra encore plus belle, encore plus aimante...

Les plus beaux souhaits, cest sa bouche qui les prononcera...

A toutes et tous, de merveilleuses fêtes   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_je ne remercierai jamais assez ma muse... _


----------



## Luc G (27 Décembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> ote moi d'un doute,c'est bien volontairement que tu as attaché  *"ARI" et "CON",* ou est ce un jugement personnel de fin d'année
> 
> 
> 
> ...














 Bordel, j'ai gaffé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La faute est à la frappe, enfin à la faute de frappe, faut pas frapper. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'espère que ce trop de n ne poussera pas le Arico à la haine.


----------



## aricosec (28 Décembre 2003)

foin de ce sieur LUC,passant outre l'outrecuidance de ce manant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,je me contenterais de deguster la tendre poesie de ce cher LEMMY qui aura maintenant ma caution


----------



## Luc G (28 Décembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> foin de ce sieur LUC,passant outre l'outrecuidance de ce manant
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le lemmy, quand j'ai lu "au loin, le hurlement lancinant", j'ai cru qu'il s'était encore pris les doigts dans la porte de sa cave en allant chercher une bouteille.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Le lemmy, quand j'ai lu "au loin, le hurlement lancinant", j'ai cru qu'il s'était encore pris les doigts dans la porte de sa cave en allant chercher une bouteille.



dis-moi un peu, 'spèce de feignant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu nous l'accouche, ton texte  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_c'est plus l'heure de la sieste_


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2003)

Cette fois, moen je passe mon tour... 
n'ayant pas reçu de *carrosse* en *cadeau*
pour m'emmener faire la noce à la Tour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ayant retrouvé ma *robe* de fête en lambeau 

Au coin du feu avec mon *chat* je resterais  
à vous qui faites la fête, je vous souhaite d'être heureux,
que vos *rêves* embellissent vos contrées colorées et 
que vos voeux se réalisent en cette nouvelle année... euh... 2004 !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2003)

merci de tes voeux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_et de ce petit texte rafraîchissant_





et merci de maintenir le flambeau  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_ils ne précipitent pas _








et que 2004 puisse combler toutes tes espérances


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2003)

une p'tite remontée...

*THEME - des voeux pour la nouvelle année* 
.
mots a utiliser
*carrosse
 cadeau
 robe
 chat 
reve* 





			
				Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> merci de tes voeux
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oups! avais pas vu le msg du pitit Lemmymy !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 à toi z'aussi 
_l'est vraiment mignon ton avatar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_ 

c'est vrai, 'y a pas grand monde dans ce nouveau thème, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais bon, le délai est jusqu'en  *2007*





 selon Rico 
z'ont encore le temps les autres...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2003)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> une p'tite remontée...
> *THEME - des voeux pour la nouvelle année*
> mots a utiliser
> *carrosse
> ...


----------



## Luc G (30 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> dis-moi un peu, 'spèce de feignant
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je rentre à peine de Lozère (là-bas pas d'ADSL et pas beaucoup d'internet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et vu mon mal au crâne pour l'heure, je vais encore me faire attendre un peu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et puis Lemmy se débrouille très bien


----------



## aricosec (30 Décembre 2003)

hors concours,pour le fun et rester hors du puit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
elle m'a dit,je sais bien tu n'a pas de *carrosse*
tu ne peut pas bien sur, m'apporter de *cadeau*
cependant aujourdh'ui, ne sois donc pas trop rosse
souhaite moi cette fois ,un nouvel an trés *beau*
dans ma *robe* pour toi,ce soir je danserai
comme un seigneur de reve,toi tu m'apparaitras
si tu sais je t'assure, etre un homme un vrai
tu auras le plaisir de caresser mon *chat*


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

burp


----------



## aricosec (30 Décembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> burp


.
ah non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,ça vaut pas ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,tu n'as pas dit tout les mots


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

47


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

48


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

ça tiens de la place un paquebot


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

burpy


----------



## gribouille (30 Décembre 2003)

53


----------



## aricosec (5 Janvier 2004)

oups ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









comme il n'y avait que trois concurents
*lemmy,fredoussy,roberto*,j'atendais les skieurs de fin d'année pour afficher le gagnant,ils se sont apparemment cassés une patte,
je voterais donc pour lemmy qui nous a fait du panoramix
panoramix= expression peu usité(voir jamais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )decrivant un texte agrémenté d'image
.
donc viva EL LEMMY
si tu nous regarde , 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a toi 
.
[debut de mp to la grib]" arrete de polluer ce merveilleux thread [/fin de mp au pollueur lyonnais]


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2004)

Merci Arico  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, je vais essayer de relancer avec un sujet pas trop "casse-gueule"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Tout d'abord, meilleurs voeux à toutes et tous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le thème: *Provence*

les mots:

-  *pierres*
- *tarabuster*
- *M(m)istral*
- *moulin*
- *chatoyant*

la remise des copies: *dimanche 11, 22 heures*

résultat des courses: au plus tard *lundi 10 heures* 

*venez nombreux à la fête*





_les images ne sont pas interdites_


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Merci Arico
> 
> 
> 
> ...








*faudrait pas s'laisser aller, là*


----------



## Nephou (7 Janvier 2004)

Je me tate


----------



## aricosec (8 Janvier 2004)

.
c'était l'été, dans un mas de provence
nous y venions epris de liberté
j'étais pour toi empli de prevenance
j'étais trés jeune et voulait etre aimé

je voulais ceindre ton cou de milles PIERRES
de colliers,de perles d'orient
rubis et jades epousant la lumiere
tendre bouquet aux eclats CHATOYANTS

pres du MOULIN ou travaillait ton pére
je t'ai volé le plus doux des baisers
déja conquise sans faire de maniere
comme un present enfin tu t'est donnée

apaisé par de fougueuses etreintes
ou d'un MISTRAL venant du couchant
sur tes reins montagnes de corhynte
j'ai mis mes levres,tendre remerciement

et s'il me vient quelques regrets ameres
apparaissant au fil de nos ans
je n'aurais plus de reves effeméres
tu m'a offert le plus beau des diamants
.
....................................................
hein ! quoi ! arrete de me TARABUSTER
tu ne vois pas que je faisais un reve
qui t'a permis carole de m'eveiller
en fait je sais,c'est juste pour me faire  c....


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2004)

Merci *Arico*





j'espère que tu n'es que le premier


----------



## aricosec (10 Janvier 2004)

> Merci *Arico*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dixit  ???
"c'est toujours pareil ces gars la !
*"moi je ! moi je !"* 
une bouteille de moet a celui(celle) qui trouve le titre du film d'ou est tiré cette replique


----------



## Luc G (11 Janvier 2004)

Je m'excuse de vous avoir laissé tomber mais j'avais pas la tête à ça (parfois, on se dit que le dicton "pas de nouvelles, bonnes nouvelles" a du bon). Et pour "et avec la tête", ne pas avoir la tête à ça, ça ne colle pas.


----------



## aricosec (11 Janvier 2004)

> Je m'excuse de vous avoir laissé tomber mais j'avais pas la tête à ça (parfois, on se dit que le dicton "pas de nouvelles, bonnes nouvelles" a du bon). Et pour "et avec la tête", ne pas avoir la tête à ça, ça ne colle pas.


.
bof ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,de mon temps,on ne laissait pas de délais aussi faramineux,a cause de ROBERTO ce perfectionniste,maintenant tout le monde remouline quinze fois son premier jet,certains vont jusqu'a prendre un négre pour pouvoir participer,d'autres kiffent le renaudot,moi c'est juste le vermot ,ah ! ah ah ! je pouffe


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2004)

_bonjour !  juste en passant... juste pour dire et m'appercevoir que... _ 


Le violent *mistrale* fait danser les champs de lavande au couleurs  *chatoyantes*;  *tarabusque* les ailes du moulin; ...
Le meunier, las d'attendre, non le grain pour son *moulin* mais des textes pour la "Provence",
c'est assoupi à l'abri du muret de *pierres* après avoir dégusté un pichet des côtes Provençales...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_wala, wala, merci à mon ... _


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2004)

Pardonnez le (léger) retard...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai été très sensible au fait qu' *Aricosec* et  *Fredoupsy* aient pris le temps de venir poster ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le vainqueur a "tiré" le premier: *Arico*





Prix spécial du jury à    *Fredoupsy* qui a démontré qu'elle avait brillammemt survécu aux libations de fin d'année...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ce qui ne semble pas être le cas de tous...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











*Arico* recois ce flambeau amplement mérité


----------



## Nephou (12 Janvier 2004)

clap clap clap |smileyencours|


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2004)

youpiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii... hi hi hi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*bravo RICO !*


----------



## Luc G (12 Janvier 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> *bravo RICO !*



de même et bravo FredOupsy pour avoir eu le courage d'affronter le Arico en combat singulier


----------



## aricosec (12 Janvier 2004)

ce debut d'année demarre mal,le peuple est fourbu,les scribes manquent de plumes,il va falloir trouver une autre idée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






une petite sieste peut etre


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> ce debut d'année demarre mal,le peuple est fourbu,les scribes manquent de plumes,il va falloir trouver une autre idée
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est quoi, ca,  *Arico*





une 'tite déprime "post fêtes"   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on oublie ce moment de blues passager et on donne un nouveau sujet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




non mais


----------



## aricosec (13 Janvier 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi, ca,  *Arico*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okey ca viens


----------



## aricosec (13 Janvier 2004)

une nuit dans une salle d'operation d'un hopital
.
les mots
*
disjonté
carapace
carreau
escarpin
raisin
*
.
scenario sexe hard,ou desopilant ou gore au choix
.
ha ha !


----------



## Nephou (13 Janvier 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> une nuit dans une salle d'operation d'un hopital
> .
> les mots
> *
> ...



jai un petit doute sur disjonté ???

on a le droit dutiliser disjonté à la place ???


----------



## aricosec (14 Janvier 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> jai un petit doute sur disjonté ???
> 
> on a le droit dutiliser disjonté à la place ???


.
c'est bien de reprendre le papy quand il deconne et qu'il met disjonté a la placde de DIJONCTE qui veut dire péte les plombs et peut etre interprété comme quelque chose d'aberrant,situation bizarre ou un peu folle au choix,seule juge de la chose,je n'admet pas que l'on me mette le nez dans mon caca, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









maintenant tu est obligé moralement de pondre quelque chose sur le suget,en sachant que par ta critique tu vient de perdre 4 points de bonus


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> c'est bien de reprendre le papy quand il deconne et qu'il met disjonté a la placde de DIJONCTE qui veut dire péte les plombs et peut etre interprété comme quelque chose d'aberrant,situation bizarre ou un peu folle au choix,seule juge de la chose,je n'admet pas que l'on me mette le nez dans mon caca,
> 
> 
> ...








_pendant qu'on y est..._ 

*disjoncté* 

et ça me coute combien de points  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







et si tu nous donnais la date de remise des copies, ce ne serait pas mieux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_je les récupère mes points_


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2004)

*une nuit dans une salle d'operation d'un hopital*

La petite aide-anésthésiste me faisait craquer: javais prévu de lentraîner 
aux environs de  minuit vers la salle dop. afin dêtre un peu tranquilles, de nous faire un peu de bien, quoi!

Il faut dire que, quand elle déambulait sur ses *escarpins* claquant sur les  *carreaux*, 
se rendant au vestiaire pour se changer, le mouvement de ses hanches, 
juchées sur des jambes de rêve, me faisait *disjoncter*!

Ses petits seins aussi valaient le détour: pas comme un muscat grossier, 
mais comme des grains de ce *raisin* délicieux quon ne trouve quà la fin de lété! 

Elle me mettait dans tous mes états! La *carapace* dhomme insensible aux charmes féminins 
que javais édifiée à grand peine, était en train de se dissoudre à la vitesse dun Alka Selzer© dans de leau chaude!

_et merci à ma muse pour l'inspiration_


----------



## aricosec (15 Janvier 2004)

clap ! clap ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et voila,pas plus difficile que ça !
quand on veut on peut !
c'est le premier pas qui coute !
a bon chat bon rat !
voir venise et mourir!
un bon tien vaut mieux que deux, tu l'auras
.
que du bon sens  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,donc  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
remise du devoir avant vendredi 12 heures 3 minutes
.
lemmy a gagné deux points de bonus pour sa rapiditée.


----------



## lumai (15 Janvier 2004)

Vendredi..... _Demain ?????_





Parce que là, il va falloir que je m'y mette...

_Enfin rassure moi, c'est pas de demain dont tu parles... Hein ?_


----------



## aricosec (15 Janvier 2004)

je n'aurais jamais cru ça de la salope de perelle,par contre outre l'humour certain de  R V ,le drame de ce chirurgien reste poignant et au combien humain. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.
ps: a LUMAI,si roberto peut le faire,tout le monde peut,sauf bebert bien sur


----------



## lumai (15 Janvier 2004)

C'est juste que je voyais pas ça si tôt.

Mais t'inquiète pas : je ne réclame aucun délai outrancieusement discriminant vis à vis de mes chers concurrents. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ce sera demain midi ou jamais. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_c'est que j'ai aut' chose à faire ce week-end, tu vois, quoi, enfin , bon..._


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> remise du devoir avant vendredi 12 heures 3 minutes


----------



## aricosec (16 Janvier 2004)

malgré un delai supplementaire pour les habitués du loupage de train,nous n'avons denombré que deux concurrents,le choix est cornelien,lui ou lui,serait je impartial,ne vais pas me laisser emporter par un avis infondé,ai je le sens inné du talent,ne va t'on pas me reprocher mon choix,dire que decidemment j'ai eu tort,et bien tanpis,je garde ce candidat comme favori.
bravo ! bravo ! tu est le meilleur


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> malgré un delai supplementaire pour les habitués du loupage de train,nous n'avons denombré que deux concurrents,le choix est cornelien,lui ou lui,serait je impartial,ne vais pas me laisser emporter par un avis infondé,ai je le sens inné du talent,ne va t'on pas me reprocher mon choix,dire que decidemment j'ai eu tort,et bien tanpis,je garde ce candidat comme favori.
> bravo ! bravo ! tu est le meilleur



bravo lui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*c'est le meilleur*


----------



## aricosec (17 Janvier 2004)

bravo ! clap clap clap ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lemmy et roberto ont tout les deux raison,celui qui a gagné est bien le meilleur


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> bravo ! clap clap clap !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nous voilà bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Arico* tu es un grand garçon, maintenant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




assumes tes responsabilités  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




le résultat, le résultat, le résultat, le résultat, le résultat, le résultat


----------



## aricosec (18 Janvier 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> nous voilà bien
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.
vu les abstentions,le vote s'en ais trouvé faussé,lui ou lui étais trop dure a assumer,mon esprit a capoté,une petite cure de clos vougeot a été necessaire a mon retablissement,une intraveineuse de champagne et une goulée de marijane et me voila d'attaque !
j'en profite pour changer les tablettes de la loi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
amendement 1635
l'instigateur du theme sera autorisé a concourir hors jeu, a blanc donc  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
le gagnant est donc celui qui a sauté la perelle ,cette garce  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.
bravo  docteur ROBERTO   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.
palmes d'or a LEMMY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



des néfles pour les autres


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2004)

bravo Roberto  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				aricosec a dit:
			
		

> amendement 1635
> l'instigateur du theme sera autorisé a concourir hors jeu, a blanc donc



n'en abuses pas


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2004)

*Rob'* est demandé en salle


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2004)

un bon dessin valant mieux qu'un long discours... 











*niark*


----------



## Luc G (19 Janvier 2004)

Je vous promets que je vais essayer de m'y remettre mais j'ai eu des circonstances exténuantes


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Je vous promets que je vais essayer de m'y remettre mais j'ai eu des circonstances exténuantes



c'est pas la sieste, quand même


----------



## macelene (19 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Lu-u-u-mai ???
> 
> HÉ !
> *Fredoupsy, Macélène, et tout le monde : réveillez-vous, taillez vos crayons, époussetez vos claviers !*








 Bon c'est fait tout ça !!!! épousetage, taillage de mine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







, la totale, ça brille .


Je veux bien un mot, mais le blème c'est que ..... ben .... je m'absente....
alors je suis pas certaine de faire un truc dans les délais.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Donc, si je fais un petit texte, c'est pour le plaisir


----------



## Nephou (19 Janvier 2004)

allez, file-moi mon cinquième


----------



## lumai (19 Janvier 2004)

Pi un p'tit cinquième pour moi aussi !

Faut que je m'y remette quand même !!!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2004)

*Marée montante* 

La courbe de cette *Granny Smith* me rappellait les hanches de cette fille que javais *mise en examen* alors quelle prétendait travailler dans la *couture*; elle devait plutot travailler en tant qu*ornement *de trottoir à mon avis!

*Marée montante*cest pas dans 12 heures, la prochaine à Carteret ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





j'ai pas dit à Camaret... que ma muse me pardonne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_elle m'a pardonné! ouf!_








 (ç'aurait été dommage pour le 6000 ème que je réservais à un thread sympa...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Luc G (19 Janvier 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> *Marée montante*
> 
> La courbe de cette *Granny Smith* me rappellait les hanches de cette fille que javais *mise en examen* alors quelle prétendait travailler dans la *couture*; elle devait plutot travailler en tant qu*ornement *de trottoir à mon avis!
> 
> ...














Et voilà comme on s'amuse dans la police  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Que va dire Sarko ?


----------



## cmatrit (19 Janvier 2004)

C'est assez "clanique" ici...copinage &amp; Cie....prévarications, traffic d'influence...cooptation de directoire de multinationales...genre Parmalat ou je ne sais quoi encore....

Je dis pas que j'aurais le temps...faut que je me pose....mais j'aime bien qu'on pense à moi...un tout petit peu...

Alors si des fois signor Roberto tu as un cinquième mot...ça peut me donner l'envie de m'arracher... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Non mais des fois....


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Janvier 2004)

Et ses petits colombins qui flottent.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2004)

Bon alors c'est quoi le but du jeu ??? 






OUI, j'avoue je n'ai pas llu les 137 pages de ce magnifique thread ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 MAIS je le ferai !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon alors quelqu'un m'explique ...? siouplé ???


----------



## lumai (20 Janvier 2004)

Il y a un thème (ici  _marée montante_), 5 mots à caser ( cette fois :  _courbe, mis en examen, couture, granny-smith_ et Roberto a innové en nous offrant un cinquième rien que pour soi...), un délai (plus ou moins négociable en fonction de la vénalité du précédent gagnant), et hop ! un texte à pondre !!!

Le précédent gagnant défini tout ça et passe le relai à celui dont il aura préféré le texte !

_J'pense avoir fait le tour, non, vous voyez autre chose ???_


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Il y a un thème (ici  _marée montante_), 5 mots à caser ( cette fois :  _courbe, mis en examen, couture, granny-smith_ et Roberto a innové en nous offrant un cinquième rien que pour soi...), un délai (plus ou moins négociable en fonction de la vénalité du précédent gagnant), et hop ! un texte à pondre !!!
> 
> Le précédent gagnant défini tout ça et passe le relai à celui dont il aura préféré le texte !
> 
> _J'pense avoir fait le tour, non, vous voyez autre chose ???_



Euuuuh ben Merci Lumai ... ben je vais y aller moi , il se fait tard ...je repasserai à l'occasion, si je passe par là, et que je vois le thread ouvert, et les posts allumés ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon ben ...


----------



## lumai (20 Janvier 2004)

Ben quoi !??!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Faut pas être timide comme ça ! Y a rien de compliqué dans tout ça !

Y suffit de mettre sur papier ce qui te passe par la tête avec ces petits mots, tu postes et tout le monde peut rire, rêver ou sangloter grace à toi et à ton humeur du moment ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Soit pas impressionnée par les dizaines de pages que nous fournit Roberto..._


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2004)

Bon ben c'est sympa à vous deux, de m'encourager ainsi ...

Mais c'est que ch'uis timide ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 ...

Alors c'est quoi le thème déjà (excusez... l'émotion ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ... ?


----------



## macmarco (20 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Oh l'aut' !*
> _Ben vazi, lance-toi mon p'tit homard, mon p'tit renard, mon (keskia encore de *ORANGE* ??) !!_
> 
> 
> ...



Bon, je vais essayer de m'y remettre ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Zyva Roberto, file-moi mon cinquième ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et bienvenue Lorna !


----------



## macmarco (20 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Chouètalor ! *V'la mon Rennais !*
> 
>  Le cinquième mot de MacMarco : *s'épancher*














Merci Roberto !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>  Le cinquième mot de Lorna : *Tatouage*


----------



## barbarella (20 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Le THÈME : "Marée montante"*
> Les mots :
> 1/ Courbe
> 2/ Mis en examen
> ...




OK c'est reparti


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2004)

Non loin de Biarritz, un mardi vers 15 h, c'est l'hiver.

Voilà, j'étais enfin arrivée, je garais ma voiture ... il n'y avait personne sur le parking : la plage en plein hiver, ce que j'aimais ça !
Une fois garée, je descendis, et sentis enfin la vent froid contre mon visage, Je fermais un peu plus mon long manteau noir, mis mes mains dans les poches ; et pensais qu'il faudrait enfin, que j'en refasse la couture.

Une petite butte de sable à monter, et je le verrais enfin : l'océan.
J'en avais grand besoin, toutes ces histoires judiciaires de la semaine passée m'avaient anéantie.
Je me sentais trahie.
Humiliée.
Blessée.

Il avait ...

Plus que quelques pas ... l'odeur enivrante de l'océan me fît tout oublier ... le vent assourdissait ma douleur, je me sentais bien, apaisée.

Je m'asseyais sur le sable froid, et regardais le va et vient de l'océan ... je restais comme cela un long moment, immobile dans le froid.

Un peu plus loin un couple marchait, main dans la main, ils avaient l'air jeunes, mais peut-être étaient-ils vieux, je ne le voyais pas, et je m'en fichais, ils étaient beaux.
C'est alors, que d'amères et douces images envahirent mon esprit.
J'essayais de les  chasser, en attrapant la pomme que j'avais glissée dans mon sac, une Granny Smith ... j'y croquais à pleine dent ...  l'acidité de cette chair ferme me fît frissonner, je la mangeais tout de même, tout en rêvant de cette belle pomme, passée au four, avec un morceau de fromage de chèvre dessus, un filet d'huile d'olive, de la ciboulette... j'en salivais.

J'avais froid.

Ma solitude était là, face à moi.

Il n'était plus là, parti "sans laisser d'adresse".
Et me voilà, fille sans histoire, mise en examen pour des choses que je n'avaient pas faites, mais IL avait tout arrangé, chaque jour, il accumulait des preuves contre moi, chaque jour il refermait l'étau.
Il disait m'aimer, je l'ai crû, quelle sotte.

Je regardais les vagues qui se rapprochaient de moi... le temps passe vite loin de tout ... la longue courbe sinueuse de la vague venait lécher le sable, je me sentais sable : inondée, un peu plus happée par le flou... impuissante ...

Le soleil se couchait, j'avais froid ... il était temps de rentrer.

Demain je verrais Tony, j'aimais bien passer du temps avec lui ... mais bientôt mon tatouage sera terminé.

Il faut que je pense à acheter du fromage, j'ai faim.










Euh...on avait jusqu'à Lundi prochain ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...ben euh ...


----------



## macelene (20 Janvier 2004)

Bravo Lorna ..... bienvenue ...... juste ça


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je me disais que j'allais saluer ton éventuel texte par un truc du genre :
> _"Hé bé VOILÀ ! Tu vois que c'était pas difficile ??"_
> 
> Mais là *NON.*
> ...



















PS : Merci Macelene aussi !


----------



## macmarco (20 Janvier 2004)

Bon, voilà ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai pas pu m'empêcher...


----------



## anntraxh (20 Janvier 2004)

Tiens ??? 

en passant, Rob,tu me mets un cinquième mot aussi , question de RIRE ??? 
j'ai des choses à raconter et à dire ...


----------



## lumai (20 Janvier 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Bon, voilà !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un p'tit réglement de compte ???


----------



## macelene (20 Janvier 2004)

Pour toi aussi


----------



## macelene (20 Janvier 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ???
> 
> en passant, Rob,tu me mets un cinquième mot aussi , question de RIRE ???
> j'ai des choses à raconter et à dire ...




Oh Anntraxh, quel plaisir de te voir ici .... !!!!!


----------



## macmarco (20 Janvier 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Un p'tit réglement de compte ???



Un clin d'oeil !


----------



## aricosec (21 Janvier 2004)

purée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,l'année commence a fond de caisse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,va falloir que macg sous loue encore un giga rien que pour ce thread,rien a dire comme chef de meute,le VENDEZ est trés fort 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,le challenge est trés pointu


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2004)

*Nous avons plus de paresse dans l'esprit que dans le corps. * 

[La Rochefoucauld]


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> *Nous avons plus de paresse dans l'esprit que dans le corps. *
> 
> [La Rochefoucauld]



pourquoi y dis çA, le Monsieur Lemmy ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est une attaque


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Un cinquième mot, Fredoupsy ??_



*ce n'était pas le but de l'opération!!!*





_seulement une "pub" mal venue..._





_désolé, Fredoupsy..._


----------



## lumai (21 Janvier 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi y dis çA, le Monsieur Lemmy ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'dirai plutôt qu'il prépare une série de bonnes excuses pour botter en touche...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> J'dirai plutôt qu'il prépare une série de bonnes excuses pour botter en touche...








re-  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais j'ai été le premier à "fournir"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_faut reprendre un peu de café!_


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Un cinquième mot, Fredoupsy ??_



hé hé !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> *ce n'était pas le but de l'opération!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



taratata...  c'est trop tard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














_mais c'est pas grave de tte façon sans rien dire j'cogite déjà un p'tit truc sans garantie de le poster 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## macmarco (21 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *J'ai bien ri, MacMarco !*



C'était le but(moi aussi en l'écrivant ) !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









> _Hé mec, chuis p'têt' sorti en mer plus que toi, si ça s' trouve !_



Sûrement !
T'es plus près de la mer que moi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> *JAMAIS MALADE !!*



Moi non plus !


----------



## lumai (21 Janvier 2004)

_Maman, Papa,

La classe de mer c'est très bien ! 

Aujourd'hui on a été dens des rochers voir des bigornots. C'était bien parce que il y  avais pas de vase comme hier. 
La maîtresse elle a dit qu'on avais de la chance parce que la mere elle était basse et on a pu en voir plein des coquilage. 
La maitresse elle nous a fait regardé les courbe sur leur coquille et on a du faire vite parce que la maré elle allait remontté. 

A la fin j'ai sauter sur les rochers parce que les vagues arrivait et j'ai déchiré la couture du devant  sur ma basket. 
La maitresse elle m'a grondé et elle m'a dit de pas jouer à sauter dans les rochers parce que si je me casse le bras 
et ben elle sera mise en examen. J'ai pas compris pourquoi elle devait faire de examen si c'est moi qui je casse le bras...

A gouter, on a eu des gaufrette comme à la cantine sauf que elles était à la vanile et puis une pomme verte. Jérémi
 il a dis que c'était une granismiz mais il dit que des betise jéremi et moi je lui ai dit que c'était une pomme verte 
pas une granismiz.

La maitresse elle a dit que demain on irai faire l'optimiste et voir des mouton qui mange dans des prés avec 
du sel. C'est bien la classe de mer !!!

Gros Bisous

Bastien_


----------



## macmarco (21 Janvier 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> _Maman, Papa,
> 
> La classe de mer c'est très bien !
> 
> ...
















Ouaaahhahahahaha !

J'adore !!!!







Bravo Lumai !


----------



## lumai (21 Janvier 2004)

Merci MacMarco  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai bien aimé aussi ta balade en mer !


----------



## macmarco (21 Janvier 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Merci MacMarco
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jean-iMarc (21 Janvier 2004)

Merci Lumai.


----------



## lumai (22 Janvier 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> mais j'ai été le premier à "fournir"



OOPS !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









_j'avais vérifié mais je pensais pas à une telle célérité !!!_ 



			
				Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> _faut reprendre un peu de café!_


J'crois que j'en ai vraiment besoin.  _même ce matin encore..._


----------



## macmarco (22 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Alors voilà actuellement à l'heure qu'il est...
> *J'ai les textes de :*
> &gt; Lemmy _(Le flic pas net)_
> *&gt; MacMarco (Vincent Vomito !)*
> ...



Ouaaahahahahaharrrfffff !!!!!!!!


----------



## nato kino (22 Janvier 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> _Maman, Papa,
> 
> La classe de mer c'est très bien !
> 
> ...



*Le texte de lumai, il est TERRIBLE !!*


----------



## nato kino (22 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Sûr !*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



* RACOLEUSE !! *


----------



## aricosec (22 Janvier 2004)

Le THÈME : "Marée montante"
Les mots :/ Courbe, Mis en examen, Couture, Granny Smith,Ferry
...
c'etait au cours d'une escapade anglaise,une vague envie de reconciliation
avec cette tribu bizarre,pas vraiment hostile,mais d'un abord difficile,déja la 
barriere de la langue,difficile a franchir pour le pequin ordinaire que je suis,de plus
franchouillard de naissance,preferant pierre dac, a sac espire,j'etais monté
dans ce FERRY avec peu d'antrain.profitant d'une marée montante,nous arrivames
 rapidement au abords de la cote britisch.
arrivé sur le quai de douvres,quelques agents des douanes apparurent,un grand
echalas,qui s'était fait bronzé a travers une passoire,vu la multitude de taches
rousse sur sa face inexpressive ,me sommas d'ouvrir ma valoche,sur un ton
que meme un un crs ne prendrais pas pour une MISE EN EXAMEN d'un trafiquant
j'obtempérais sans piper mot,en fumant une pipe d'amsterdammer,l'odeur enivrante
du tabac exita l'odorat d"une passagere aux COURBES venusiennes,le velouté
de ses yeux delicatement cernées de jade m'ebouriffa les glandes,mon regard
s'abbatti comme un viol sur son anatomie,probablement habillé par un as de la COUTURE
,rien n'etais laissé au hazard pour la mettre en valeur,
ses seins embrassait le ciel,et avait la forme de deux GRANNY SMITT,tout en ayant
le meme effet,une envie incroyable de les croquer,je m'appretais d'ailleurs a m'occuper
d'une approche serieuse dés que l'asticot aurais laché mes loques qu'ils trippotait
betement,esperant qu'elles allait cracher quelque sachets de cok,le connard depité,
consenti a me lacher la grappe,me retournant vers la belle,je vis avec effroi un autre
godelureau ressemblant au douanier,lui prendre le bras.je fus ecoeuré de cet etat
de chose et déja me proposait de prendre un direct ecosse,là, plongé dans une
mare de glendfidish douze ans d'age,je m'imaginerais cette odalisque couché dans
une barque au bord de la marne,moi recitant les bijoux de ce cher baudelaire
.
_La très-chère était nue, et, connaissant mon coeur,
Elle n'avait gardé que ses bijoux sonores,
Dont le riche attirail lui donnait l'air vainqueur
Qu'ont dans leurs jours heureux les esclaves des Mores.

Quand il jette en dansant son bruit vif et moqueur,
Ce monde rayonnant de métal et de pierre
Me ravi en extase, et j'aime à la fureur
Les choses où le son se mêle à la lumière.

Elle était donc couchée et se laissait aimer,
Et du haut du divan elle souriait d'aise
A mon amour profond et doux comme la mer,
Qui vers elle montait comme vers sa falaise.

Les yeux fixés sur moi,comme un tigre dompté,
D'un air vague et rêveur elle essayait des poses.
Et la candeur unie à la lubricité
Donnait un charme neuf à ses métamorphoses.

Et son bras et sa jambe, et sa cuisse et ses reins,
Polis comme de l'huile,onduleux comme un cygne,
Passaient devant mes yeux clairvoyants et sereins;
Et son ventre et ses seins,ces grappes de ma vignes.

s'avançaient, plus câlins que les Anges du mal,
Pour troubler le repos où mon âme était mise,
Et pour la déranger du rocher de cristal
Où calme et solitaire, elle s'était assise.

Je croyais voir unis pour un nouveau dessin
Les hanches de l'Antiope au buste d'un imberbe,
Tant sa taille faisait ressortir son bassin.
Sur ce teint fauve et brun le fard était superbe!

...Et la lampe s'étant résignée à mourir,
Comme le foyer seul illuminait la chambre,
Chaque fois qu'il poussait un flamboyant soupir,
Il inondait de sang cette peau couleur d'ambre!_


Charles Baudelaire (Les fleurs du mal)


----------



## macmarco (22 Janvier 2004)

Nato Kino a dit:
			
		

> *RACOLEUSE !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Waaarfff !!



C'est son cinquième mot !


----------



## nato kino (22 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Nan.
> _S'il a envie brusquement, chais pas moi : l'inspiration soudaine :_
>  Le cinquième mot de Nato Kino : *Éponge*
> 
> A passer pas à jeter.



Ben maintenant que j'ai un mot à moi sans avoir rien demandé, je vais attendre voir si j'ai un texte sans avoir à écrire !!


----------



## aricosec (23 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ben maintenant que j'ai un mot à moi sans avoir rien demandé, je vais attendre voir si j'ai un texte sans avoir à écrire !!


.
pas la peine ,te fatigue pas,fait comme d'ab..,il y a longtemps que l'on n'attend plus rien de toi,tes neurones son en bernes,ton poil maintenant t'enpeche de refermer la main sur le stylo,tu te contente de coller.
à malheur ,ou est passer mon bon tanplan,fier de sa hargne ,dur a la besogne,il nous a laissé une epave.
ça te vas comme costar ou je t'en retaille un


----------



## Luc G (23 Janvier 2004)

Ben, Arico, t'est pas couché ?


----------



## macelene (23 Janvier 2004)

*Bon, je passe ....*





Je sais que Roberto sera pas content, mais j'ai pas le temps MÔA....






 Bonne fin de semaine. Même de loin je tâcherais de regarder la finale !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Vraiment , ya de bons textes, il a du boulot le Roberto .....!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 *BRAVOS les FILLES ......   !!!!!!*


----------



## nato kino (23 Janvier 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> 
> ça te vas comme costar ou je t'en retaille un



Tu peux, ça fait belle lurette que je n'en porte plus, j'ai besoin de me refaire une garde-robe... (quoique les robes, dirait la Grib... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## barbarella (23 Janvier 2004)

Bon, alors, voilà... Le thème "marée montante"... pfff, pfff...

Voyons voir, le premier mot: courbe, ah oui, ça, ça me dit. Courbes de températures, courbes de niveaux, courbes excentriques, courbes des prix, des salaires, il y a sûrement des tas de trucs à broder autour de ce mot. Je cherche, je cherche...


Flûte, le téléphone, comme si je n'avais pas déjà assez de mal à me concentrer. C'est ma grand-mère, Eléonore Smith, Granny Smith pour les intimes. Elle veut m'inviter pour son goûter d'anniversaire, sûr qu'il y aura toute ses copines de l'atelier de couture, bon, mais j'irai quand même, elle est si gentille ma mamie, et depuis que son voisin a été mis en examen pour une sombre histoire de meurtres en série, elle devient un peu parano, je la rassure, elle a besoin de moi.

Bon, mon texte , n'avance pas, je vais aller au marché, je verrai ça en revenant.

Je suis un peu génée, mais ça va, j'ai jusqu'à lundi.

Et pendant ce temps là quelque part dans le monde la mer monte, et moi j'ai honte, mais comme dirait Granny Smith "Quand elle descend, je l'attend." quelle philosophe, ma vieille mamie.


----------



## macmarco (23 Janvier 2004)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Bon, alors, voilà... Le thème "marée montante"... pfff, pfff...
> 
> Voyons voir, le premier mot: courbe, ah oui, ça, ça me dit. Courbes de températures, courbes de niveaux, courbes excentriques, courbes des prix, des salaires, il y a sûrement des tas de trucs à broder autour de ce mot. Je cherche, je cherche...
> 
> ...



Hi, hi, hi, hi, hi !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_Maline, va !_


----------



## aricosec (23 Janvier 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ben, Arico, t'est pas couché ?


.
ah ça pour faire des reflexions,RHaaaa .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,tu est fidele au poste,mais pour pondre un encart quequonque tu te deballonne,ça fait un moment RHaaa... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,ROBERTO sera t'il plus persuasif,va savoir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



RHaaaaaaaa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,RHaaaa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 RHaa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




RHa.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 rha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 rha.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 rha  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









rhaa.......


----------



## Luc G (24 Janvier 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> ah ça pour faire des reflexions,RHaaaa ..
> 
> 
> ...



Mais non, Arico, j'arrive mais j'ai eu des impeachments divers ces temps-ci (rien à voir avec le sujet ou l'examinateur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



) sans compter que tout le monde n'est pas à la retraite  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais je n'ai pas abandonné la cueillette du Arico  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




D'ailleurs :

*Une histoire qui finit en queue de poisson*

Elle avait des courbes et des arômes
À vous faire aboyer comme un roquet
Déjà je craquais, tout prêt à croquer
Tout le panier et pas que la pomme.

Granny Smith ou pomme de douche,
Jen avais déjà leau à la bouche
De la pomme dapi à la pomme frite,
Je voulais léplucher au plus vite.

Il y avait assez de matière
Pour écrire un dictionnaire
Je me sentais la plume allègre
Pourvu que ça tourne pas vinaigre

Elle nétait pas du genre bonne poire
Si je la matais sous toutes les coutures
Moi jétais mis en examen pour sûr
Allait-elle faire des histoires ?

Ou bien, nous laissant emporter
Par la marée de nos désirs mêlés
Irions-nous tous deux emmêlés
Faire des triples croches sans portée.

Le cahier bleu sur le nez
Tandis que ma muse boudait
Sur la plage, je me suis assoupi
La marée montante a tout pris.

Vous ne saurez pas la suite
Elle a failli être écrite
Mais une fois encore, la sieste assassine
Vous a privé dune oeuvre ultime.


----------



## aricosec (24 Janvier 2004)

hé hé,quel talent mon cher arico,toi seul connait les mots qui eguillonne le bon peuple,ce poéte LUCG qui avait tendance a se refroidir,s'est senti piqué,et dans un sursaut,digne du brochet qui m'a echappé mardi(la vache ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ),non pas toi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ,il a fait son devoir,dans l'esprit !
bravo ,bien sur


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> _Maman, Papa,
> 
> La classe de mer c'est très bien !
> 
> ...














j'aime beaucoup cette fraîcheur ...


----------



## Nephou (26 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Trés sympa, Luc !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est bien ce soir minuit la deadline ???

alors pas de pb


----------



## Nephou (26 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Bon, la dède laïne_, c'est demain en fin d'après m', ouais allez : *on va dire mercredi 9 h, et résultats vers 10-11 heures.*
> Ça vous va ?
> 
> 
> ...



wprk in progress 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_[oulà]déjeuner avec un éventuel futur presta, trop bu moi[/oulà]_


----------



## Nephou (27 Janvier 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> wprk in progress
> 
> 
> 
> ...



trop bu aussi hier soir malade dormis malade boulot cet aprem malade


----------



## Nephou (27 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ben mon p'tit chou... ?
> 
> Elle t'a *fatigué à ce point,* _l'éventuelle future "presta" ?_


non non : petit pot entre collègues, la quatrième pinte à jeun m'a été fatale


----------



## Nephou (27 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Ben écoute :_ ce soir, un tilleul-menthe en écoutant Vivaldi, après un bain chaud, et puis *tu finis ton texte, tu le postes*, à 21h15 t'es au lit, ta femme te lis une histoire de Petit Ours Brun© _(quel couillon, çui-là !)_, à 21h25 tu dors, et comme ça demain : *SUPER-PÊCHE !*


Pour le texte c'est en cours (mais tout doucement un, le mouvement du curseur me donne la nausée). Pour lhistoire, ma chère et tendre épouse a atelier "cas clinique" avec des copine comme littérature je crois que je préfère _petit ours brun_. Quoi que, les _manifestations cliniques de la neurofibromatose_ avec photographies en couleur
[pause, je pars en courant au fond du couloir à gauche]
[/pause, je pars en courant au fond du couloir à gauche]
je sais pas si je l'ai dis mais je suis malade


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2004)

_oups !  j'ai omis la légende... _






Plutôt que de fuir les vagues qui venaient lui lécher les savates (_la marée montante, quoi_), 
il aurait mieux fait de mater la maréchaussée féminine aux *courbes* tentatrices...

... qui venait le harponner pour avoir vendu de vulgaires *Granny Smith*
au prix de la truffe en prétendant qu'elles venaient d'Australie, sa * mise en examen* était proche...

Le lascar voulant s'échapper s'emberlificota les pinceaux 
et glissa sur les rochers: "SCRATCH !" la *couture* de son futal venait de lâcher.

La gendarmette en avala tout rond la dragée de ré*glisse* qu'elle mâchouillait
l'oeil rivé aux fesses dénudées du loustic en train de se débiner....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_à vingt doigts... _


----------



## macmarco (27 Janvier 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> _
> à vingt doigts...
> 
> 
> ...


_

Vingt dieux ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












_


----------



## Nephou (27 Janvier 2004)

J'approche de la fin


----------



## Nephou (27 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Courage NÉPHOU !*
> _Et... heu... les escarpins, ça complique un peu, non ?_



Non, le plus dur cest de se retenir de vomir


----------



## Nephou (27 Janvier 2004)

*[COLOR=OO78ab]marée montante[/COLOR]*

Le matin, très tôt, le froid me réveille, me privant des délices langoureuses d'un rêve impromptu. Ce n'est que partie remise au lendemain. Ma paresse me retourne dans un dernier effort, vain, d'endormissement. Un pied, je ne sais pas encore lequel, se glisse hors de draps et vient électriser mes nerfs au contact du carrelage. Je songe au nuage de crème s'abandonnant dans le mug de café et je souris.
Mes idées séclaircissent à la vitesse du ciel pâlissant. Enfin levé je fais jouer quelque automatisme propre à l'homme, en ce qui me concerne, et courbe ma trajectoire pour ne pas piétiner les vêtements épars sur le sol. Je cueille au passage une pomme dans un panier bleu. Une granny smith si j'en crois le petit autocollant rieur ornant le fruit. En m'approchant de la porte fenêtre je crains un instant qu'il pleuve. Les vitres sont perlées d'eau et déforment la réalité de mon matin. Plus près, je constate mon erreur : le gouttes sont à l'intérieur, formées par condensation. Je détourne mon regard pour parcourir la pièce, unique, le temps de me dire qu'elle est le parfait écrin pour nous deux... moi et ma solitude... pincement au corps.
Dans la cour je perçois la fumée bleue, étouffée par la nuit passée, de mes anciens draps. Je les ai brûlés avant de me coucher, sans mise en examen ni procès. Leur odeur et leur contact, souvenirs de nuits sans fin ni fonds, me torturait. Amère, la brise souffle vers moi les volutes agonisantes de ces nuits. Mes yeux s'en irritent. Ma faim, providentielle, me détourne un instant de ces préoccupations lacrymales mais je sens le flot salé remonter les canaux. Je pense être en colère... mais contre qui ?


Mon café est froid et les croissants brûlés. Un paquet ruineux de cigarettes vient de finir dans mes poumons. Mon regard sest laissé aller sur le verre brisé et la photo déchirée. Le flot en devenait trop puissant, trop rapide : comme un cheval au galop ou une marée montante. Je suis en retard ; mes yeux sont maintenant rouges et secs ; mon cur est mouillé.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2004)

Et ben ...


----------



## Alex666 (27 Janvier 2004)

en effet


----------



## Nephou (27 Janvier 2004)

euh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça va tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vous pouvez pas être plus sibillins ???
J'en ai autant à votre sujet


----------



## macmarco (27 Janvier 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> euh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je crois que ça leur coupe le sifflet ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_Hein, c'est ça, j'ai bon ?_


----------



## gribouille (27 Janvier 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que ça leur coupe le sifflet !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu veux te faire taper ?


----------



## gribouille (27 Janvier 2004)

non mais aller dis le que tu veux des coups ?


----------



## lumai (27 Janvier 2004)

Ben tout  comme vous... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_ça a du bon les délais !_


----------



## Nephou (27 Janvier 2004)

En parlant de mots de tête _pouf pouf_ : de mon bureau je vois ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Cest normal ??? ou se sont les effets secondaires


----------



## macmarco (27 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> tu veux te faire taper ?



Même pas peur !


----------



## gribouille (27 Janvier 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> En parlant de mots de tête _pouf pouf_ : de mon bureau je vois ça
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est moche.... qu'est-ce que c'est ?


----------



## macmarco (27 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> c'est moche.... qu'est-ce que c'est ?



Le phare d'Alexandrie ?... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_... J'ai bon ?_


----------



## cmatrit (27 Janvier 2004)

J'espère que ce n'est pas trop tard, mais comme je te l'avais dis Roberto, je ne pensais pas pouvoir sortir quelques chose...

Bon ben voilà...y'a ....un peu du vrai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 :

Moi je naime pas la Granny Smith. Arrivée de je ne sais où avec quelques-unes de ses congénères, avatars génétiques pour un monde parfait à la Disney, elles affichent outrageusement leur perfection apparente, mais avec un goût standardisé, médiocre, sans saveur, hormis loverdose de sucre quelles contiennent. Et le pire cest quand un de ces bijoux de la manipulation agronomique test servi meurtri. Elles font pitié comme ces bimbos sur gonflées sur le retour dâge, quand le silicone commence à fuir par toutes les coutures. 

Non ce que je préfère cest la Reinette, Grise ou Canada. Ça cest de la pomme. Cest vrai que son aspect ne rassure pas le consommateur abruti et grégaire, et à cet instant de mes pensées, jaurais donné beaucoup pour mordre dans un de ces fruits merveilleux. 

Déjà plus de deux jours à manger du riz moisi, accompagné bien souvent dun de ces légumes exotiques, qui font le bonheur des épiceries fines occidentales à Noël, mais là dans un état de pourrissement tel, quun cynocéphale à la diète nen naurait pas voulu. 

Lentrée brutale de lersatz de nervi de service me tira brusquement de mes fantasmes gastronomiques. Louverture de la porte de la cellule créa un faible courant dair qui brassa suffisamment le remugle de ménagerie qui stagnait dans ce cul de basse-fosse, où nous nous entassions à plus dune vingtaine, pour te faire réaliser dans quelle puanteur, mélange de sueur, dexcréments, durine, nous marinions tous. Javais vraiment dans ces instants le sentiment dêtre mis, alors, sous oxygène. 

Vautré sur des bas flancs miteux, ramassé ou allongé à même le sol sur des nattes crasseuses, chacun fit plus ou moins leffort de lever la tête discrètement pour respirer une bouffée dair pure, tout en veillant à ne porter aucune attention au garde-chiourme, à la carrure dadolescent mais à la mine de pervers, qui se tenait dans lembrasure de la porte. Intuitivement, dans les yeux des autres co-détenus, je devinais, quun jour ou lautre, quelque part dans la ville, quand il ne serait plus abrité par limmunité du lieu, on le retrouverait, au mieux, avec deux baguettes de bambou enfoncées dans les narines jusquà la cervelle. 

Une fois que ses yeux se furent habitués à lobscurité, son regard se porta dabord sur un groupe de quatre ou cinq prisonniers, accroupis dans un coin. Sous le faible rayon de lumière diffusé par lunique et étroite ouverture du lieu, inaccessible mais néanmoins soigneusement nantie de barreaux, ils faisaient une partie, il me semble, de Mah-jong, avec un jeu artisanal et rudimentaire, dont le dharma était sans aucun doute daccompagner pour toujours les locataires du lieu, pendant des générations. 

Avec une espèce de félinité les têtes rentrèrent dans les épaules, les dos sarrondirent donnant véritablement limpression quà cette minute, les joueurs engageaient une phase stratégique de la partie et que la concentration était de mise. Maîtrise asiatique, et le maton le savait, du groupe émanait un concentré de haine contenue qui aurait été capable de lui arracher le foie à distance. 

Puis il porta un regard dédaigneux et carnassier sur un travesti-transexuel, je ne savais pas trop, isolé dans un coin de la cellule, non loin de la porte et du demi fût dessence qui nous servait de gogues. Un malaisien, dans un anglais quasi impeccable, quelques heures après mon arrivée mavait expliqué que le malheureux « était très malade, il ne fallait mieux pas le toucher, même pour jouer ». Je compris, alors mieux, sa mise à lécart, malgré la racaille qui devait être sur sa faim, mais peut-être suffisamment pas suicidaire pour en abuser. 

Enfin, je le pressentais, il me fit signe. Je sortis sans un regard sur mes compagnons dinfortune. Je sentis un frémissement dans mon dos. Je devinai que tous menviaient. 

Malgré le manque de sommeil de ces trois nuits, javais des ailes, seule la lumière maveugla et me ralentit en me déséquilibrant quelques instants. Je devançais quasiment le matuche, mais il ne pouvait plus rien me dire. 

Cest en entrant dans le bureau du chef, de je ne sais pas quoi dailleurs et je men fichais, où mattendaient un fondé de pouvoir du consulat de France et surtout le Second du grumier, que je meffondrai en larmes. Je puais et jétais sale, mais jétais libre. Je ne comprenais rien de ce qui se racontait. Javais eu la trouille de ma vie. Dans ce qui était pour moi une espèce de sabir, mélange danglais et de français, le galonné à la mode bananière sexcusait pour cette grossière erreur, cette mise en examen intempestive qui nétait quun involontaire concours de circonstance. Le représentant du consulat, en le toisant, rectifia et lui dit que chez nous, en occident, on appelait cela un abus de pouvoir. 

Le second mexpliqua que nous partirions le lendemain soir avec la marée montante, mais quen attendant je devais subir un examen à lhôpital, et que je pourrais ainsi récupérer. 

Il me faudrait attendre encore un peu pour voir la courbe de lhorizon. 



Message modifié par foguenne à la demande de son auteur.


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Janvier 2004)

Je suis emmerdé avec le titre de ce thread !!!!

A chaque fois j'ai l'impression que c'est un truc pour moi, et puis non.....................


----------



## Nephou (28 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Pour moi ça part en vrille, là._
> Planning en vrac, urgences dont je me passerais bien : bousculé ce matin, pas là à midi, absent cet après-m' : aussi je dois donner du rab, *rendez-vous demain midi pour les résultats.*
> _Je veux pouvoir lire tout *tranquillement.*_
> Désolé.
> ...



Prends ton temps au nom, jen suis sûr, de tous les participants je taccorde volontier ce délai. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_*et ceux-ce qui nont rien fait ben dépéchez-vous*_


----------



## Luc G (28 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Pour moi ça part en vrille, là._
> Planning en vrac, urgences dont je me passerais bien : bousculé ce matin, pas là à midi, absent cet après-m' : aussi je dois donner du rab, *rendez-vous demain midi pour les résultats.*
> _Je veux pouvoir lire tout *tranquillement.*_
> Désolé.



Bebert, arrête de squatter l'avatar de Roberto  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. T'affole pas Roberto, on n'est pas à 1 jour près, on fait pas dans le fastflood


----------



## Nephou (29 Janvier 2004)

Toutes mes félicitations Lorna 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 au fait, tu as un mp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Merci également à toutes belles plumes,
qui virtuellement ont gratté le papier
et chatouillé nos âmes sabimant dans la brume.
Merci à Roberto pour ce défi lancé.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2004)

Bravo Lorna et Nephou


----------



## macmarco (29 Janvier 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Lorna et Nephou



Oui, pareil !
C'est mérité !


----------



## Luc G (29 Janvier 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Lorna et Nephou



Pas mieux


----------



## barbarella (29 Janvier 2004)

Bravo Nephou, bravo Lorna


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Janvier 2004)

gna gna gna !!


----------



## Jean-iMarc (29 Janvier 2004)

Bravo aux vainqueurs !!!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2004)

Merci merci merci ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




euuh en fait je suis un peu gênée ...

Bravo Nephou, effectivement les anbiances de nos deux textes se ressemblent ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(non Nephou n'est pas l'homme dont je parlais, et je ne suis pas la photo déchirée !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

ben on va vous conconcter un p'tit truc sympa !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Merci merci merci ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mais c'est qu'on y compte bien


----------



## cmatrit (29 Janvier 2004)

ouahou!!!

bravo Lorna et Nephou !!!!


----------



## macelene (29 Janvier 2004)

Gagnants toutes catégories  

LORNA  et NEPHOU   

Bravo brava, bravissimo... en trois mots !!!!

Bon ne traînez pas pour nous trouver trois jolis mots .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



restera à attendre l'inspiration ....


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2004)

bravo à vous deux Lorna et Nephou,  ainsi qu'à tous ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'adore vous lire !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> ainsi qu'à tous !



si je suis dans les "tous" ça va


----------



## Nephou (30 Janvier 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bon ne traînez pas pour nous trouver trois jolis mots ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 euh on se concerte comme on peut vu que le boulot ma pris pas mal de temps ces derniers jours.

patience : on va essayer de faire ça avant le week-end


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> euh on se concerte comme on peut vu que le boulot ma pris pas mal de temps ces derniers jours.
> 
> patience : on va essayer de faire ça avant le week-end



Euh  *avant* le week-end ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Humhum ... bon ben faut que je m'active alors !


----------



## Nephou (30 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Euh  *avant* le week-end ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 ben ça peut être après 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ¢'était juste pour leur laisser du temps mais cest sans doute superflu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S. : un grand « bonjour et courage » de soutient à Roberto qui doit _charreter_ comme un malade en ce moment


----------



## Nephou (30 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _*Vous en êtes où les aminches ??*_


Ben on a presque le thème
 Lorna, je crois que tu as une enveloppe clignotante


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Ben on a presque le thème
>  Lorna, je crois que tu as une enveloppe clignotante



Voui voui j'ai vu ...mais un peu "débordée" aujourd'hui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ça avance ... Hein Nephou ?

---&gt; psssiiit pssssiiiit Nephou t'as une enveloppe aussi ...qui clignote !


----------



## Nephou (30 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Voui voui j'ai vu ...mais un peu "débordée" aujourd'hui
> 
> 
> 
> ...



euh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cest ok pour moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je file


----------



## Nephou (2 Février 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde. Bon alors, le (hi hi hi) thèmes est prêt ainsi que les cinq mots.

Le temps que Lorna émmerge et ils seront à vous


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde. Bon alors, le (hi hi hi) thèmes est prêt ainsi que les cinq mots.
> Le temps que Lorna émmerge et ils seront à vous




ça vaut mieux que les cinq lettres  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_je sais où c"est..._


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde. Bon alors, le (hi hi hi) thèmes est prêt ainsi que les cinq mots.
> 
> Le temps que Lorna émmerge et ils seront à vous



Quoiquoiquoi ???!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Même pas le droit de dormir ici !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon, tout d'abord  *bonjour*  à tous ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour le thème ... et bien voyez-vous vous avez de la chance, parce que l'on vous en propose 2 choix !!!!
(Et oui deux gagnants , deux thèmes ...)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*"Ma ville"*  ou  *"Comme du beurre sur du papier sulfurisé"* 

les mots :  grange, vidange, nid d'ange, louange, mésange.


Voili voilou ... à vos plumes messieurs dames ... 


(pour les plus courageux nous avons quelques mots en réserve !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Nephou (2 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Quoiquoiquoi ???!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je ne saurai dire mieux.


----------



## Nephou (2 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Je ne saurai dire mieux.








 mais je pensais que le deuxième mot était vidange


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> mais je pensais que le deuxième mot était vidange



*OUPS* [smiley gêné, hyper gêné]


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2004)

ben alors ????


Vous êtes où ????

pas de commentaires pas de réactions ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon Nephou ça n'a pas l'air de les emballer nos thèmes ...


----------



## macmarco (2 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ben alors ????
> 
> 
> Vous êtes où ????
> ...



Au fait :
 _*Juskakankona ?*_ 









_Et les mots en rab', c'est quoi ?_


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Au fait :
> _*Juskakankona ?*_
> 
> 
> ...








 ah ben oui le délai !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Euh ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Néphou ...? t'es par là ?


Non ?
bon demain 12h46 ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon ok... 





 Nephou et moi on va se concerter !


----------



## Luc G (2 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ben alors ????
> 
> 
> Vous êtes où ????
> ...



Mais si, mais avec vos conneries je viens de glisser à la cuisine sur le papier sulfurisé beurré.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ah ben oui le délai !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



les paris sont acceptés: avant Pâques ou avant la Trinité


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> *OUPS* [smiley gêné, hyper gêné]



bon. ce cinquième mot: vigange, vidange ou   *oups*


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Quoiquoiquoi ???!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



faut suivre Lemmymy, le mot a été corrigé... on peut lire maintenant "vidange" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







mais pas la date, y'a pas


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Mais si, mais avec vos conneries je viens de glisser à la cuisine sur le papier sulfurisé beurré.



Ah ben oui ...  *"terrain glissant !"*


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> faut suivre Lemmymy, le mot a été corrigé... on peut lire maintenant "vidange"



Voilà merci ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> mais pas la date, y'a pas



ben non j'attends une réaction de notre cher Nephou ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Je vous dis ça au plus vite !


----------



## macelene (3 Février 2004)

*Dites Lorna et Nephou faudrait voir à donner une date butoire .... peut être...* 









Sinon, je prends mon temps !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Dites Lorna et Nephou faudrait voir à donner une date butoire .... peut être...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...













*Bon OK !!!* 

Puisque vous le prenez comme ça ... Je prends les devants ...






 vous avez jusqu'à dimanche 8 Février 12h ... !!!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> *Bon OK !!!*
> 
> Puisque vous le prenez comme ça ... Je prends les devants ...
> 
> ...




suffisait de demander


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Février 2004)

*Ma ville * :

Qu'elle est belle la * mésange *et comme elle chante bien les *louanges* du printemps. Elle chante dans cette ville sans *grange* où elle puisse s'abriter et où le goudron luit parfois des tâches d'huile de *vidange* qui brillent comme du beurre sur du papier sulfurisé. Elle chante gaiement de son *nid d'ange* bâtit au coeur de vieilles pierres rongées du monument dédié à l'archange. Elle chante aussi pour nous cher ange.


----------



## Nephou (4 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ma ville :
> 
> Qu'elle est belle la mésange et comme elle chante bien les louanges du printemps. Elle chante dans cette ville sans grange où elle puisse s'abriter et où le goudron luit parfois des tâches d'huile de vidange qui brillent comme du beurre sur du papier sulfurisé. Elle chante gaiement de son nid d'ange bâtit au coeur de vieilles pierres rongées du monument dédié à l'archange. Elle chante aussi pour nous cher ange.



Lorna, Lorna, on en tient un 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bravo et merci


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Février 2004)

Merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'ai souligné les mots obligatoires


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> *Ma ville * :
> 
> Qu'elle est belle la * mésange *et comme elle chante bien les *louanges* du printemps. Elle chante dans cette ville sans *grange* où elle puisse s'abriter et où le goudron luit parfois des tâches d'huile de *vidange* qui brillent comme du beurre sur du papier sulfurisé. Elle chante gaiement de son *nid d'ange* bâtit au coeur de vieilles pierres rongées du monument dédié à l'archange. Elle chante aussi pour nous cher ange.








 Ben dis donc ... tu as même pris les  *deux* thèmes !


----------



## macelene (4 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Merci
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bravo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je sers à quelque chose pour une fois !!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Février 2004)

Merci Lorna 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Merci Macelene


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde ... alors ce piti texte il avance ...????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







J'espère vous lire tous bientôt !


----------



## lumai (4 Février 2004)

Vi vi... Bientôt... ça cogite...


----------



## Nephou (4 Février 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Vi vi... Bientôt... ça cogite...



 gaffe : à trop (co)giter tout tombe à leau


----------



## Elisa (5 Février 2004)

Lendroit métait familier, mais pourtant inconnu.
De ces vieilles photo jaunies par le temps, il me semblait reconnaître quelques rues, ou commerces dont les enseignes ont subsisté. 

Comment cinquante petites années avaient pu tant métamorphoser cette ville. Ma ville. Qui semblait aujourdhui mégalopole. Petit village de campagne il ny a pas si longtemps.

Je découvrais avec une joie paradoxalement emplie de nostalgie cette vieille grange devenue garage, vidange graissage en trente minutes. Les arbres en fleurs avaient cédé leur place pour de bien chétifs mats goudronné jalonnant les trottoirs,  dont se contentaient les mésanges, expropriées par le progrès.

Je contemplais le temps fixé sur ce papier cassant, réalisant alors que, le notre passant trop vite, nous ne faisons plus les louanges du temps jadis, quand nos aïeux savaient encore lapprécier, le savourer. Quil devait faire bon vivre dans ces petits nids danges, devenus alcôves de béton.


Voila, macelene. Je me suis pliée à mon tour à ta volonté  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bisous tout le monde


----------



## macelene (5 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Lendroit métait familier, mais pourtant inconnu.
> 
> Voila, macelene. Je me suis pliée à mon tour à ta volonté
> 
> ...









 et zoli ....


 [COLOR=666666]_Je me suis pliée à mon tour à ta volonté ..... ????_  <font color="666666">  [/COLOR]


----------



## Elisa (5 Février 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> [COLOR=666666]_Je me suis pliée à mon tour à ta volonté ..... ????_  <font color="666666">  [/COLOR]



C'était par rapport à ce que tu m'avais écrit il y a quelques jours


----------



## aricosec (5 Février 2004)

bravo aux vainqueuses, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,malgré ma panne de  web,cause que ça marchait plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,cause que mon adsl a cramé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,j'ai tété un peu en retard pour les felicitations


----------



## macmarco (5 Février 2004)

Donc, les mots en réserve, c'est quoi ?


----------



## aricosec (5 Février 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Donc, les mots en réserve, c'est quoi ?


.
la t'en demande trop,déja lorna quand tu y demande l'heure
de fin elle se met en boule  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






alor des mots de reserve,je vois a peu prés


----------



## Nephou (5 Février 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> bravo aux vainqueuses,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



euh tu peux corriger et écrire « bravo à la vainqueuse et au vainqueur » sil te plaît ? Non pas que ça ma gène mais

Pour le reste : encore des participations : youpi

Pour le mots supplémentaires je ne sais pas si vous avez remarque mais il y a un point commun entre tous ceux déjà donnés je vous laisse chercher alors


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> la t'en demande trop,déja lorna quand tu y demande l'heure
> de fin elle se met en boule
> 
> ...



Humhum ...

Arico, je ne te connais pas trop ...

mais là tu me chauffe le cibouleau ... 









PS : si je me suis mise en boule (rooo un petit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est tout ...) c'est parce que Nephou ne répondait pas à mes nombreux MP !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> c'est parce que Nephou ne répondait pas à mes nombreux MP !!!!



c'est un garçon (gentil au demeurant) excessivement sensible et timide...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




avec toi, il a tendance à perdre tous ses moyens


----------



## macmarco (5 Février 2004)

Bon, trop tard pour les mots en réserve ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors valà !

_"Ma ville"_











_Euh... désolé-pour-ceux-qui-ont-des-piti-z'écrans !_


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2004)

Merci Macmarco !! 








PS : désolée pour les mots en réserve...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2004)

Waouu...


Merci mister Roberto !


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2004)

J'voudrais aussi remercier l'public, sans lequel on s'rait pas là...

Gna gna gna...


----------



## cmatrit (6 Février 2004)

Chapeau Roberto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
























impressionnant


----------



## aricosec (6 Février 2004)

ARRGHHH  !
une petite rectif,bravo NEPHOU 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.
pour lorna,tu ne me connais pas trop,et si j'avais 100 ans de moins,j'aurais tenté l'esquive d'un rencard,pour l'instant
sache que je suis le pépé de macg,souffre douleur de GRIBOUILLE,alors un peu de compassion...te plait


----------



## gribouille (6 Février 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> ARRGHHH  !
> une petite rectif,bravo NEPHOU
> 
> 
> ...



ah bah mémé, justement, j'te cherchais partout... je m'inquiètais....et je me disais  "il râle plus après moi le papy, c'est pas normal, l'est tout de même pas crevé non ?" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon ben je suis rassuré, je retourne enquiquiner les autres


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Lorna ?
> _*Qu'as-tu fait de Néphou ?*_



Et bien nous n'étions pas vraiment d'accord, quant aux "critiques" à apporter  aux textes, je voulais avoir raison, il voulait avoir raison ...

...


me suis pas laissée faire ...


----------



## Nephou (6 Février 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Lorna ?
> _*Qu'as-tu fait de Néphou ?*_


ben euh jexiste encore un peu dir Roberto, ma Dircom elle aimerait savoir si tu voudrais pas faire une charte graphique comme ça, pour du beurre (ou de l'air, on en a sous toutes ses formes ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## macmarco (6 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et bien nous n'étions pas vraiment d'accord, quant aux "critiques" à apporter  aux textes, je voulais avoir raison, il voulait avoir raison ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...













*Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr !!!!!!!*


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> ben euh jexiste encore un peu











 mais ça ne PEUT pa être toi !!!!

Qui que tu sois,  *sors de ce "corps"* !!!


----------



## Nephou (6 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> mais ça ne PEUT pa être toi !!!!
> 
> Qui que tu sois,  *sors de ce "corps"* !!!



ben tu as bien tué mon corps 12  dailleurs ça tombe bien, il avait tendance à engraisser  mais je dispose dautres casses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 qui, même si elles ont des hauts et de bas, sont prêtes à accueillir les plombs que je nai pas encore pété ou fondu.


----------



## Nephou (6 Février 2004)

En passant, châpo Roberto


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> ben tu as bien tué mon corps 12  dailleurs ça tombe bien, il avait tendance à engraisser  mais je dispose dautres casses
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hihi !

En tout cas tes empatements, je les ai bien eus !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







PS : sans rancune !


----------



## Nephou (6 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> hihi !
> 
> En tout cas tes empatements, je les ai bien eus !!!
> 
> ...








 pas grave : je chasse moins , cest tout


----------



## aricosec (7 Février 2004)

"Ma ville" ou "Comme du beurre sur du papier sulfurisé" 

les mots : grange, vidange, nid d'ange, louange, mésange. 
.
c'est dans ma ville c'est dans ma  rue
c'était hier je ne sais plus
c'est  dans ma ville qu'ils sont entrés
comme un pet sur une toile cirée
ils voulaient fairent une VIDANGE
des bieres qu'ils avainet eclusées
ils sautérent sur les portes orange
qui hélas etaient toutes fermées
ils avaient tous des visages etranges
une trompe a la place du nez
et se prenant pour une MESANGE
l'un a meme essayé de voler
mais arrete donc avec tes pieds
tu remue sans arret les draps
c'est sur le camion  va deraper
a tu donné a manger au chat
merci monsieur pour vos LOUANGES
mais vraiment je ne merite pas
ce voyage dans la baie des anges
une enclume accroché aux bras
cherchez bien au fond de la GRANGE
sous la paille vous trouverez
des paniers tous remplis d'oranges
farcies de ce que vous savez
la police n'a rien pu prouver
ma maison est presque un NID D'ANGES
si tu descend cheri fait moi du café
des tartines beurrées,il faut que je mange





.
ceci bien sur est une oeuvre d'art,reservée aux connaisseurs
en somme un tableau de maitre,brut de decoffrage;une nuit de
cauchemars,reves,fantasmes,et autres douceurs shynthetisées
je sais bien que je mourrirais dans la plus complete indifference







mais au moins vous,vous pourrez dire,je l'ai bien connu


----------



## Nephou (7 Février 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> mais au moins vous,vous pourrez dire,je l'ai bien connu


Chouette, je pourrai même ajouter, ainsi que Lorna, « il ma même écrit un poème un jour ».  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




merci beaucoup


----------



## Nephou (8 Février 2004)

Bon lemmy, si ça te démange fonce  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !

Pis tous les autres aussi. Cest aujourdhui soir la deadline non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





à plus très beaucoup bientôt avec plein de mots


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2004)

Ma ville :  nid d'ange, vidange, louange, grange, mésange


Chers amis,

Si l'envie vous a pris de sillonner la suisse romande, que vous venez 
vous perdre du côté de Genève et que l'on vous parle d'un lieu où cohabitent
chèvres,  bouquetins, daims, sangliers, chevreuils, marmottes, fouines, poules, canards, paons,
dindons, *mésanges* et bien d'autres espèces de la faune régionale - terrestre, aquatique 
et aérienne - inutile de vous préparer pour un safari dans un pays lointain!

Restez par chez moi, et ne manquez pas de découvrir le Bois de la Bâtie, 
contrée de mon enfance, une colline boisée aux portes de la ville de Genève.






Pour y parvenir, rendez-vous dans le quartier proche de la jonction du Rhône et de l'Arve.
Quelques sentiers plus au moins escarpés à gravir pour vous hisser sur 
l'un des points les plus élevés de la ville, et vous voici arrivés en pleine nature, au coeur
d'un bois romantique à souhait avec son grand étang, son île, ses terrasses...
ainsi, que ne nombreux *nids d'ange* où je venais me réfugier avec
mon fidèle ami, mon chien quand des *vidanges* de colères venaient
à éclater dans notre nid familial.

Un vrai petit coin de paradis pour les petits et les grands qui, outre 
le parc aux animaux, y profitent d'un terrain de sport et de nombreux jeux.


Un peu d'histoire...

Le Bois de la Bâtie, dont le nom vient d'un fort et non d'une *grange*
- la Bastie-Mellié - construit en 1318 et détruit au 16ème siècle,
a été légué à la ville en 1869 par ses propriétaires, les frères Turrettini,
à la condition que le lieu reste une promenade publique "pour l'éternité".

Dès 1870, un plan complet de transformation est élaboré, et mis à 
exécution de 1871 à 1874, grâce à l'important héritage que le duc de Brünswick laisse à la Ville de Genève.
Celui-ci aura permis d'entreprendre des travaux d'aménagement du bois.
Depuis lors, à plusieurs reprises, des parcelles supplémentaires sont venues l'agrandir.
Il s'étend aujourd'hui sur une surface de plus de 20 hectares. 
Plus qu'il n'en faut pour y passer d'excellents moments de loisirs,
d'écoute de *louanges* naturelles et de détente,
ponctués d'une halte "régénératrice" dans l'un des deux restaurants du bois.

Saviez-vous que sous cette colline on faisait pousser des champignons de Paris ?
Des gravières abandonnées, creusées dans la moraine au XIXe siècle, 
offraient des conditions idéales pour ce type de culture qui démarra en 1936,
grâce au Parisien Armand Potdevin.






Ce texte n'est ni un conte, ni une légende... il relate de l'histoire  ainsi que mon passé et
c'est avec joie que je vous accueillerai et vous ferai découvrir cette forêt où j'ai vécu
pendant 20 ans avec mon Papounet chéri, si un jour l'envie vous prenait de passer par là !

Amicalement,

Fredoupsy


----------



## macmarco (8 Février 2004)

Vraiment joli et très sympa Fred ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Merci pour l'invitation, et perso je te la retourne(et aux autres aussi), si tu passes à Rennes je te fais la visite de ma ville et de ma belle Bretagne !


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Février 2004)

Bravo Macmarco,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bravo Roberto, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bravo Fred 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai tout lu en même temps  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 parce que je n'arrivais plus à venir sur le thread


----------



## Nephou (8 Février 2004)

Nous avons donc :
 lhymne de TibomonG4
 les souvenirs dÉlisa
 la vision de Marcmaro
 le gemini cricket de Roberto
 luvre dart daricosec
 le guide touristique de Fredoupsy
 on attend toujours quelques mots de macelene
 je ne sais pas où est lorna
 jai du mal à me connecter à ce sujet
 jai envie de me bourrer


----------



## cmatrit (9 Février 2004)

Je ne fais que passer mais félicitations à toutes et tous les "oficionados" du verbe et à l'imagination hyper-tonique...j'ai tendance à donner dans le véléitaire ces derniers temps....


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Nous avons donc :
>  lhymne de TibomonG4
>  les souvenirs dÉlisa
>  la vision de Marcmaro
> ...




Je suis là !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je vous ai manqué ...??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (silence) ... STOP répondez pas va !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ben le délai est passé, mais ...toujours pas de petits mots de Macelène ET Lumai !!! 
Youhouuu les filles, vous en êtes où ? 

Allez, on s'active, on s'active !


----------



## Nephou (9 Février 2004)

Lorna qui nous a manqué a dit:
			
		

> Allez, on s'active, on s'active !



pas mieux


----------



## macelene (9 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Je suis là !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben j'attendais les résultats !! moi..
en fait je passe...





 C'est pas à cause des mots ou du thème, c'est encore une histoire de temps..



 Je vous prie de bien vouloir m'excuser Lorna et Nephou, j'avais plus d'encre dans mon stylot ...


----------



## Nephou (9 Février 2004)

<blockquote><font class="small"> Roberto Vendez 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :</font><hr />
Hé bien qu'attends-tu donc ??







_Vélléite, gars, *vélléite* !!_





[/QUOTE]
Ben oui, vas-y !
<blockquote><font class="small"> Macelene 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :</font><hr />
a pu encre dans stylo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





[/QUOTE]
On te laisse jusquà ce soir minuit dès fois que tu trouves un cartouche même petite. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 edit de balise


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Je vous prie de bien vouloir m'excuser Lorna et Nephou, j'avais plus d'encre dans mon stylot ...



Allez, je suis d'accord avec Nephou, file t'acheter une cartouche de rechange, et reviens-vite, tu as du boulot : dernier délai ce soir minuit !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Février 2004)

'propos d'cartouche si j'peux m'permettre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... m'en reste encore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*Fin de la caravanne publicitaire du sujet "Et avec la tetê"*


----------



## Nephou (9 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> edit de balise



Merci beaucoup ; javions pas fait gaffe


----------



## macelene (9 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> 'propos d'cartouche si j'peux m'permettre
> 
> 
> 
> ...











ben fallait pas la louper la  *dernière caravanne .....!!!!!!*

En me baladant hier dans le petit bois derrière chez moi.....
J'ai vu le printemps qui pointait son nez.... le soleil était là ...











j'ai retrouvé ma dernière cartouche d'encre rose .....


----------



## Nephou (9 Février 2004)

<blockquote><font class="small"> Nous avons donc:</font><hr />
 lhymne de TibomonG4
 les souvenirs dÉlisa
 la vision de Marcmaro
 le gemini cricket de Roberto
 luvre dart daricosec
 le guide touristique de Fredoupsy
 le merveilleux fond dencrier de macelene 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 lumaï est toujours invitée
 pis tous les autres aussi

[/QUOTE]


----------



## macmarco (9 Février 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Joli, Macélène...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rien à ajouter !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2004)

Oh oh !!! 
Joli !

bravo Macelène !


----------



## macelene (9 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Oh oh !!!
> Joli !
> 
> bravo Macelène !



sauf que je viens de m'apercevoir que .... ben le Mot Grange .... oublié ...
Je fais quoi ????


----------



## macmarco (9 Février 2004)

Tu corriges ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ni vu ni connu !


----------



## macelene (9 Février 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Tu corriges !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



voilà c fait, et comme Fredoupsy, ben c'est chez moi..... bon vent à tous !!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> sauf que je viens de m'apercevoir que .... ben le Mot Grange .... oublié ...
> Je fais quoi ????



Tu me copieras 100 fois : 
"je suis désolée Lorna, et Nephou, d'avoir oublié ainsi le mot grange dans mon texte. Ceci ne se reproduira plus."






rendu de la copie, ce soir minuit !





 au boulot !


----------



## macelene (9 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Tu me copieras 100 fois :
> "je suis désolée Lorna, et Nephou, d'avoir oublié ainsi le mot grange dans mon texte. Ceci ne se reproduira plus."
> 
> 
> ...



pas taper pas taper ,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 les ferais ce soir mes 100 lignes .... fastoche !!

Bon Lorna lève la tête .....
allez bon je te la remet juste pour toi hein ????


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Février 2004)

Très chouette photo, et bravo aussi pour le texte Macelene


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> pas taper pas taper ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 j'oubliais interdiction formelle de se servir : du copié/collé de l'ordi, d'une photocopieuse, d'un outil à plusieurs stylos ... etc...











			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bon Lorna lève la tête .....
> allez bon je te la remet juste pour toi hein ????



Vi j'ai vu, j'ai vu ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Belle retombée !


----------



## Luc G (9 Février 2004)

Tel Grouchy à Waterloo mais profitant des délais bébertiens, je m'immisce :

Si tu vois Adèle au troquet du coin,
Dis-lui quelle me manque au petit matin.
Quand elle chantait Lakmé, ça faisait coin-coin
Mais une vraie diva du rouler de patin.

Cest dans sa chambrette, ce petit nid dange
Quon étudiait lart de faire des mélanges.
Elle semportait, criant mes louanges,
Et foutait la trouille aux petites mésanges.

On redescendait, le neurone décâblé,
Dans la rue les flaques à ses yeux ressemblaient,
Irisées quelles étaient par lhuile de vidange.
Elle me disait : bon, quest-ce quon mange ?.

Mais un soir, elle ma dit : tu déranges,
Tes quun bouseux, retourne dans ta grange,
Et arrête de pleurer, on dirait le Gange,


Depuis, jai le coin de loeil tout ovalisé
Je fonds pour un rien, et je suis beurré
Comme un cake sur du papier sulfurisé
Du soir au matin, jai le coeur brisé.

Comme un couillon, jai voulu voir la ville
En fait, je vois plutôt la couleur de ma bile
Elle me manque, lAdèle et ses yeux à lhuile
Jai vraiment pas la frite, Remets-men une, Émile.


----------



## Nephou (9 Février 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Tel Grouchy à Waterloo mais profitant des délais bébertiens, je m'immisce :
> 
> Si tu vois Adèle au troquet du coin,
> Dis-lui quelle me manque au petit matin.
> ...








 et tu fais bien


----------



## Nephou (10 Février 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et... ??


Ben je ne sais pas ou est lorna ; devant tout ce dépaysement offert je ne sais pour quesl mots / images me décider. Je ne sais pas pourquoi jai fait investir à Air Liquide 2500  dans un reflex numérique. Je sais pourquoi je me suis levé ce matin. Je ne sais pas pourquoi je narrive plus à écrire. je ne sais plus qui je suis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais ça cela ne m'a jamais vraiment gêné 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Promis, les résultats dans la journée


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2004)

Bonjour Nephou, et les autrs aussi, je suis là, je suis (enfin) là !!!

Bon et bien, devant la multitude de textes, aussi hétéroclites... le choix s'avère difficile, de longues discussions animées nous attendent, n'est-ce pas Nephou ???









En tout cas merci à tous pour votre participation !!!


----------



## Nephou (10 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Nephou, et les autrs aussi, je suis là, je suis (enfin) là !!!
> 
> Bon et bien, devant la multitude de textes, aussi hétéroclites... le choix s'avère difficile, de longues discussions animées nous attendent, n'est-ce pas Nephou ???
> 
> ...


Ouais, on va déclarer tout le monde exæquo cela va écourter les délibérations


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, on va déclarer tout le monde exæquo cela va écourter les délibérations



Voilà et en plus on se mouillerait pas trop !


----------



## Nephou (10 Février 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Hé bé, ÇA C'EST DU JURY !!*


----------



## Nephou (10 Février 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Hé bé, ÇA C'EST DU JURY !!*


le jury ne se défilera pas encore cette fois-ci : dans quelques cycles d'horloge du serveur, lorna, en tenue de soirée légère vu la saison, va annoncer les résultats.

oyez oyez oh yeah


----------



## Nephou (10 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> le jury ne se défilera pas encore cette fois-ci : dans quelques cycles d'horloge du serveur, lorna, en tenue de soirée légère vu la saison, va annoncer les résultats.
> 
> oyez oyez oh yeah


Les débats (ben oui, les) furent longs, intellectuels et acharnés. Bref ce fut dur mais en fait pas trop quoi que si.

_ bon ben là je temporise un peu, lorna est toujours au maquillage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2004)

1 .... 2..... 1 ... 2...1..2 

humhum ...

bonsoir Mesdames, mesdemoiselles, messieurs;
C'est avec beaucoup d'émotions que je me retrouve aujourd'hui devant vous, pour vous annoncer les résultats d'une longue et laborieuse délibération.

Le choix fût difficile, compte tenu de la diversité de vos talents, dont vous avez sû témoigner.
Humhum ...   putain mais elle est où la deuxième partie de mon texte ???? putain ça n'arrive qu'à moi ça, en plus j'ai super mal aux pieds avec ces talons ridicules, aaaaah merci le Nephou!!Grrrr... bon ils n'ont rien remarqué, un blanc, ça peut faire "je suis vraiment très émue"..;AAAAAaaaaah ça y est je l'ai !!!  

Ce fût donc un choix difficile, je tiens avant d'ouvrir cette enveloppe à remercier, ma maman, qui m'a toujours soutenue dans ce que je faisais, je tiens à dire merci aussi à la boutique "fringues Hors de prix" pour m'avoir prêté cette magnifique ... truc... euh magnifique robe,  _en vente chez eux à 1895 _ je tiens aussi à remercier mon boulanger, mon chat, et mon poisson rouge.

 euh Lorna tu t'égares là ...t'as vu comment ils te regardent tous ??? Abrège !!!  

*scccrrrratchhhhhhhhhhhcstrrrrrrrrr scraaaaeeeeooooncthhh* 

Et le gagant est ...
 et comment je dis ça moi Luc Gé ou bien LucGu luquegueu ??  

Et le gagnant est Mister LucG !!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2004)

Et maintenant je vous demande d'accueillir Nephou pour la remise du prix...
Nephou, à toi l'honneur !


----------



## Nephou (10 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et maintenant je vous demande d'accueillir Nephou pour la remise du prix...
> Nephou, à toi l'honneur !








 et moi qui suis en coulisse et en slip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



enfin bon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Après avoir longuement hésité entre des fleurs et une médaille voici le grand prix que j'ai lhonneur de remettre à LucG


















bon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est pas tout ça mais cest quoi le prochain thème ??? et les cinq mots ??? et le délai ??? Ah ces vedettes, ça se fait attendre


----------



## lumai (10 Février 2004)

Félicitation, Lucky LucG !!!


----------



## macmarco (10 Février 2004)

Bravo LucG !


----------



## Luc G (10 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> 1 .... 2..... 1 ... 2...1..2  et comment je dis ça moi Luc Gé ou bien LucGu luquegueu ??



Tu dis comme tu sens, faut laisser de la place à l'imagination.

Je remercie Lorna et Nephou de m'avoir soutenu dans cette pénible épreuve (à propos, vous avez pas vu Adèle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Je remercie surtout l'allongement bébertien des délais qui m'a permis de m'accrocher aux branches juste avant que les fruits ne tombent (Ah ! si Newton avait fait pareil, on n'en serait pas là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

En parlant de délais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, je vous en demande un petit pour pondre un sujet parce que c'est à bourre que veux-tu pour l'heure (sans compter que mon gamin, qui fouine à l'occasion sur les forums, le malheureux, lance ses propres sujets et me bombarde de mails en plus de m'en parler tous les jours, pour que je participe à son "et avec la tête"). Alors disons ce soir, sur le tard, enfin pas trop, avant minuit si tout va bien.


----------



## aricosec (10 Février 2004)

c'est le meilleur qui a gagné 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ;je suis bien d'accord 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ;pas jalou pour un sou  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bien sur quand  on est hors delai,c'est  injuste,une victoire volé,mais c'est bien quand meme va 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









.
rrRRrrRrr .
.
trouvez le titre du film


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2004)

Bravo LucG !


----------



## macelene (10 Février 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> Bravo LucG !




*Brava, bravi, bravissimo !!!!   LucG ....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Février 2004)

Bravo LucG


----------



## Luc G (10 Février 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> c'est le meilleur qui a gagné
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le titre, c'est "Le Arico est irréfutable"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, j'arrive quand même avec un vague sujet, d'ici quelques secondes-minutes


----------



## Luc G (10 Février 2004)

Je disais donc : le Arico est irréfutable, quoi qu'on fasse ou quoi qu'on fit, il met le nez rouge à la sortie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'avais d'ailleurs pensé comme thème à "la jalousie du Arico", en référence à Molière qui commence sa pièce comme ça (d'après le net parce que j'avoue que j'ai oublié la chose et j'ai même plus le bouquin) :
_
La Jalousie du Barbouillé

Scène première

LE BARBOUILLÉ: Il faut avouer que je suis le plus malheureux de tous les hommes. J'ai une femme qui me fait enrager: au lieu de me donner du soulagement et de faire les choses à mon souhait, elle me fait donner au diable vingt fois le jour; au lieu de se tenir à la maison, elle aime la promenade, la bonne chère, et fréquente je ne sais quelle sorte de gens. Ah! pauvre barbouillé, que tu es misérable! Il faut pourtant la punir. Si je la tuais. L'invention ne vaut rien, car tu serais pendu. Si tu la faisais mettre en prison. La carogne en sortirait avec son passe-partout. Que diable faire donc? Mais voilà Monsieur le Docteur qui passe par ici: il faut que je lui demande un bon conseil sur ce que je dois faire._

Mais, je voyais déjà venir, à défaut des Horace et des Curiace, la lutte des machos et des féministes. Adonc, je me suis rabattu sur un sujet plus consensuel, enfin on verra bien.

Le thème : sommeil (ou insomnie, à votre goût)

Les mots : 

crêpe,
encaustique,
carnaval,
cartomancienne,
trémolo.

Pour les délais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Disons, jusqu'à mercredi prochain, ça doit être le 18.
Ceux qui trouvent que ça fait trop long n'ont qu'à le dire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quant aux bébertiens de stricte obédience, de toutes façons, ils se plaindront d'eux même


----------



## macmarco (11 Février 2004)

Chouette sujet LucG !


----------



## cmatrit (11 Février 2004)

Bravo mister LUC G


----------



## Luc G (12 Février 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Chouette sujet LucG !



J'attends les compléments


----------



## aricosec (12 Février 2004)

PREMmsss !





Le thème : sommeil (ou insomnie, à votre goût)

Les mots :crêpe,encaustique,carnaval,cartomancienne,trémolo.
.
c'est un voyage etrange,et presque une chimere
jamais le meme,qui nous rempli d'effroi
ou l'on s'envole,ou l'on quitte la terre
quand d'un royaume,on est enfin le  roi

c'est dans un reve,on  est au CARNAVAL
tout nos  problemes tout a coup resolus
et toi ma femme tu est reine du bal
tout les  lampions,scintillent dans la  rue

dans un bistro,les clients qui s'ebattent
sur le parquet tout  brillant D'ENCAUSTIQUE
riant tres fort,se dilatent la rate
tournent sans cesse au son de la musique

sur  une table,sorte de gueridon
s'etalent les cartes d'un CARTOMANCIENNE
un pauvre type ecoute comme un con
les predictions de la grosse lucienne

sur une estrade tout au fond d'un jardin
un italien brode des TREMOLOS
accompagné de quelques musiciens
tres haut perchés sur quelques vieux treteaux

quand d'un seul coup l'attaque d'une sirene
sort l'arico de sa grosse torpeur
il se retrouve aussi bete qu'une CREPE
etalé sur le sol,mais du coté du beurre

c'est l'heure nefaste,c'est la realité
le reveil sonne,et il faut se lever
boire un café,et puis aller bosser
mais c'est le lot d'un pauvre nouvrier


----------



## remy (12 Février 2004)

t'as fait une faute a "ouvrier" à la fin.... vieux sénile vas


----------



## Luc G (12 Février 2004)

Merci, Arico, mais quand même tu devrais essayer de te lever plus tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sinon, je pense que tu devrais passer ton texte aux musicos de MacGé qu'ils nous fassent la version chantée, je suis sûr qu'on peut faire un tube avec GarageBand et un peu d'accordéon


----------



## lumai (12 Février 2004)

En fin de compte Luc G a trouvé comment faire  :
Faut poster le plus vite possible ! 

Parce que après ça devient terrible, la pression quand on lit les premiers textes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On (enfin moi...) se dit : _j'vais quand même pas poster ma niaiserie après ça !!!_




Pis après, plus on attend, pire c'est...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_Quoi ???_ 

_Comment ???_ 

Mais non, mais non ! J'essaye pas de me défiler !!!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> En fin de compte Luc G a trouvé comment faire  :
> Faut poster le plus vite possible !
> 
> Parce que après ça devient terrible, la pression quand on lit les premiers textes.
> ...



Ben je suis assez d'accord avec toi ...


----------



## Luc G (12 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ben je suis assez d'accord avec toi ...



Vous avez pas fini de faire des manières


----------



## macmarco (13 Février 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> J'attends les compléments



Ca avance, ça avance...


----------



## Nephou (13 Février 2004)

Au fait, est-ce que le fait que jécrive toujours ou presque à la première personne vous lasse ? Cest juste à titre indicatif hein

à bientôt pour de nouvelles aventures


----------



## aricosec (13 Février 2004)

remy a dit:
			
		

> t'as fait une faute a "ouvrier" à la fin.... vieux sénile vas


.
c'est vrai que comme toi quand on ne connait pas ses classiques,on trebuche sur le talent des autres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.
en plus c'est comme toi venir incognito avec la photo d'un autre ,c'est degueulasse,que t'a donc fait ce pauvre GRIBOUILLE  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.
pour que tu sois a la page,regarde donc le film la ZIZANIE,avec  DE FUNES et ANNIE GIRARDOT,pour s'endormir au leu de compter des moutons,lui chef d'entreprise
compte des NOUVRIERS 
poil au pied
a si je n'etais pas la pour faire ton education 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2004)

Bon je me lance à mon tour ... 

pas facile .. mais bon on ne va pas revenir là-dessus !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




humhum ... voici donc :


Je me revois avec ma "robe espagnole", une jolie robe rouge, à pois noir, avec pleins de volants "qui volent quand tu tournes" .
Mes cheveux relevés, attachés avec une fleur, du noir autour des yeux, des paillettes sur les paupières, du rose sur les joues ... 
Avec ma soeur nous vérifions une dernière fois que nous n'avions rien oublié : les sacs !!!
Vite il est 15h on va être en retard, le rendez-vous était donné sur la Place des Mensongers, on remontait la rue des Carolins, 
arrivées au croisement de la rue des Bavarois, on appelait :
"-AAaaaAAAAAAAnnne"

Elle ouvrit sa fenêtre et nous dit : j'arrive !
Nous voilà toutes trois, l'Espagnole, Colombine et l'Egyptienne, prêtes à fêter le *carnaval*.
Aline, Cyril, Cédric, Jérôme, Valérie, Sophie, Séverine, Lydie, Karine ... étaient déjà au rendez-vous.
Nous étions tous réunis, excités à l'idée de ramasser le maximum de bonbons !

-" Et si on faisait des groupes ?" lança Valérie, *cartomancienne* pour la journée.
-"Comme ça on pourrait se partager les quartiers, et à la fin on  se retrouve tous ici, pour tout mettre ensemble et puis partager tous les bonbons." ajouta-t-elle.

Un "ouais" collectif l'emporta ... nous voilà donc, 4 groupes, sillonnant les rues du village.
 Aline, Lydie et moi devions faire le quartier autour de la pharmacie.

Nous avions préparé des petits sketches , Aline chantonnait, le *trémolo* dans la voix, je l'accompagnais parfois, ou bien je disais la "phrase magique" pour obtenir quelques bonbons.
Nous avions quelques petites histoires en réserve.
La récolte se passait plutôt bien, les gens étaient contents de nos petites prestations ...et nous récompensait bien !

Mais nous arrivions à LA maison tant redoutée ... un grand portail métallique, une allée bordée d'arbres centenaires.
La maison que l'on disait hantée !!!!
On en avait raconté des histoires à son sujet ... les soirs d'été, quand nous nous retrouvions à la nuit tombée, pour se raconter des "histoires qui faisaient peur" ... il y en avait toujours une ou deux qui se passaient dans CETTE maison...
J'en avais froid dans le dos...
Aline décida qu'il fallait qu'on frappe à cette porte aussi, la maison était dans notre "secteur"; on se devait d'y aller, moi, moins attachée à mes devoirs de "récolteuse" de bonbons, qu'à la peur qui me rendait immobile, lui répondais, qu'il n'y avait certainement personne, et que de toute façon ils n'auraient pas de bonbon.

j'ai perdu ... comme souvent, on a tiré au sort, j'ai perdu ... donc nous voilà parties ...
La grille grinça longuement ... l'allée me paraissait interminable, nous ne faisions pas les fières.
C'était à moi que revenait le privilège de frapper à la porte (privilège de la perdante !).

Une vieille dame, habillée d'une robe verte, avec une fine ceinture noire, nous ouvrit.
Elle me paraissait diabolique, j'en restais muette clouée devant la porte.
Mais son visage s'illumina d'un grand sourire : elle s'écria d'une voix douce :
-"OOoooh mais que vous êtes jolies , mes petites, ça me fait plaisir d'avoir de la visite, chaque année je prépare des confiseries et personne ne vient me voir ...entrez, entrez !"

Le Hall immense de la maison était assez sombre, la lumière filtrée par des vitraux, donnait des reflets colorés à l'immense escalier de bois se dressant devant nous.
Ça sentait *l'encaustique*, Lydie me regarda en se pinçant le nez et me dit :
-"Ça pue le mort ici" !

Elle nous conduisit dans sa cuisine, d'un autre temps ... le carrelage noir et  blanc, les casseroles en cuivre, accrochées au dessus d'une immense cheminée, la pendule avec son balancier qui imposait sa présence par ses "tic-tac".
Sur la table, il y avait toute sorte de gâteaux et confiseries.
Elle nous invita à nous asseoir, nous avons mangé, des *crêpes*, des merveilles, des beignets jusqu'à ce qu'on n'en puisse plus. Nous avons discuté avec elle, elle était heureuse de nous avoir avec elle, tellement heureuse, qu'elle nous donna tout ce qu'elle avait préparé :
-" pour vos amis, mes petites, ça me fait plaisir, et revenez me voir quand vous voulez !".

Je viens de rêver que j'étais encore une enfant ... je revois cette robe rouge à pois noir ... la maison ... l'escalier ... ce rêve me laisse un goût sucré à la bouche ...je me rendors...

Je l'ai cherchée partout dans le grenier, chez mes parents, impossible de la retrouver, le joyeux foutoir qui s'y trouvait a été vidé pour faire place aux invités, rien à voir avec le grenier de mon enfance : cette robe qui me faisait tant rêver, s'est envolée.
Je me retourne je regarde mes filles à leur tour déguisées ... le temps passe, mais les souvenirs restent ...
les rêves sont là pour les refaire vivre.

Amusez-vous mes filles, et surtout, ne vous empêchez jamais de rêver.


----------



## aricosec (13 Février 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Très joli, Lorna !*


tu as raison,moi meme déja pépé,je me rappelle de leurs avoir donné des  bonbons,j'aime bien les petites filles en fleur
miam ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  gouzi gouzi !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2004)

Merci Roberto, Merci Aricosec !






(même si ton histoire de petite fille en fleur, et de pépé ..est un peu ... euh ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tendancieuse ...?)


----------



## macmarco (13 Février 2004)

Alors voilà :


----------



## Luc G (14 Février 2004)

Ce n'est pas parce que je n'ai pas causé dans le post que je n'ai pas regardé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Alors bravo à tous ceux qui ont déjà participé (Aricosec, Roberto, Lorna, MacMarco, j'espère que j'en oublie pas), ils me confirment dans l'idée qu'il faut rêver  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et que les autres rêvent aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. Lorna et Roberto devraient faire se rencontrer leur rêve, pour les couleurs, ça devrait pouvoir s'accorder.  



			
				Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, est-ce que le fait que jécrive toujours ou presque à la première personne vous lasse ?



Moi, non, tu fais comme tu l'entends. De toutes façons, je est un autre, alors... 



			
				Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Cest juste à titre indicatif hein








Tu peux même faire passer au subjonctif, si tu veux


----------



## gribouille (14 Février 2004)

mon est assez indefini c'est sans importance,
et même si mon présent à Macg est assez indicatif, dites vous bien qu'avec moi votre futur seras très conditionnel


----------



## macmarco (14 Février 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Hé, Macmarco ?*
> Dommage qu'elle ne pratique plus ta cartomancienne...
> 
> 
> ...



Merci Roberto !


----------



## macelene (14 Février 2004)

J'ai enfin retrouvé mon stylo..... le vrai ....


----------



## macmarco (14 Février 2004)

Superbe, macelene !


----------



## lumai (14 Février 2004)

Aujourdhui encore le sommeil est là, en elle. Elle a beau lutter, il lécrase de tout son poids, 
pèse sur elle comme un lourd rideau de velours. Aujourdhui encore, il va lappeler tout le jour, 
malicieusement, vibrant comme les _trémolos_ lancinant dun violoncelle.

Elle en a parlé à Fatou, sa voisine. Fatou est malienne. Là-bas, elle était un peu sorcière pour 
son village, plutôt comme les _cartomanciennes_ dici. Fatou lui a dit que quelquun avait dû
lui jeter un sort. Un esprit est en elle, lendort, anesthésie. Elles ont cherché ensemble 
qui avait pu faire ça mais elle nont pas trouvé. Rien. Et les grigris de Fatou nont pas 
encore montré deffet.

Elle sait quenfin ce soir, elle sera délivrée de sa lutte, au moins jusquau matin. Le sommeil, 
ou peut-être cet esprit, règnera sur elle. Elle se glissera dans ses draps aussi inerte quune _crêpe_.
 Aucune batifolade, son corps sera déjà engourdi. Elle sombrera. Le _carnaval_ de Rio 
lui-même pourrait passer sous ses fenêtres, ce ne serait pour elle quun murmure. Elle dormira
dun sommeil qui prendra tout son être. Même ses rêves ny ont pas leur place, juste loubli et le néant.

Demain, elle se tirera de ce sommeil sans fond, pas vraiment reposée mais toujours 
avec cet arrière-goût d_encaustique_, et elle recommencera une nouvelle fois sa lutte.


----------



## aricosec (15 Février 2004)

chiotte de chiotte  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,vu le talent decuplé de tout ces participants,je vais rendre mon tablier pour les prochains sugets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
asile de vieillard   ME VOILA !!!


----------



## Nephou (16 Février 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _C'est plein de charmes étranges et de mystères capiteux, cette session !_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jai peur, pour ma part, dune participation aux yeux rougis, aux larmes sanglantes. Jai peur de maux trop forts pour lécrit. J'ai peur de reflets métalliques sur une chair de poule. Jai peur de filets blancs, à défaut d'être rouges, courrant sur le derme. Jai peur de mon bonheur davoir été lâche. Jai peur de ma lâcheté dêtre heureux.
Je me souviens


----------



## aricosec (17 Février 2004)

et oui ! ,il fait beau


----------



## Nephou (17 Février 2004)

Jarrive, jarrive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





PS : avec ou sans photo ?


----------



## Nephou (17 Février 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Moi je dirais *"avec"*, mais ça n'engage que moi !



bon ben avec alors


----------



## Nephou (17 Février 2004)

Pis comme les phrases sont longues, autant illustrer


----------



## Nephou (17 Février 2004)

Je me demande parfois ce qui fait l'essence de mes nuits. Est-ce le sommeil auquel on s'abandonne ou contre lequel on lutte ? Est-ce la lueur dérisoire et vicieuse du tube cathodique berçant ma bien aimée ? Est-ce le mélange de deux transpirations, de deux souffles, de deux cris étouffés pour les voisins ? Est-ce la rumeur nocturne de la rue ? L'odeur d'encaustique suintant du pallier ? Il y a aussi ce lampadaire orangé qui inonde la chambre C'est peut-être tout cela en même temps. Comme le cortège de mon _Rosenmontag_ privé : le carnaval de mes nuits avec le goût ambré de mon amour comme _Feigelikör_.

Pas en ce moment : mes nuits commencent par le décompte des heures à venir avant le repos de mon esprit et se terminent par le compte à rebours des nombreuses minutes précédant le sonnerie du réveil. Les _pom-pom girls_ juchées sur mes chars ont désormais des _tremolo_ dans la voix et un crêpe sur le bras. Je perds à la fois le fil et le sommeil, également l'envie. Pourquoi ? Nul besoin de cartomancienne pour déchiffrer les cartes qui constituent ma donne pour les nuits à venir. Nul besoin de mentir non plus. Cette insomnie est fille de mon passé. Elle accompagne mes songes du son clair et déchirant d'un saxophone. Elle a le visage blond aux lunettes rouges d'un rendez-vous manqué. Elle a l'amertume d'une _Altbier_ sans l'arôme. Elle a des relents de jazz et de craie effacée. Elle a la chaleur d'une cour de lycée désertée. Elle a l'odeur d'un vieux scooter Peugeot ST. Elle a la présence des brumes mêlées d'alcool, de Xanax, de vitesse et des matins dans la forêt de Saint-Germain-en-Laye. Elle a l'éclat de bris verre. Elle a la consistance du sang sur de la mousse. Elle a le son d'un « au revoir » étranglé en un adieu.

Elle a pour prénom Alexandre.


----------



## Luc G (17 Février 2004)

Je rentre de vacances prêt à replonger dans vos textes. Je choisirais donc quelquun demain soir (sauf si Bebert demande un délai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Le choix n'a pas vraiment d'importance, cest juste pour que quelquun reprenne le flambeau parce quil ny a pas à choisir ou si peu, limportant cest décrire et de lire. le sommeil, les rêves et l'insomnie vous ont apparemment inspiré, jen suis fort aise. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 À travers vos mots, c'est un peu de vous, un peu de nous qui passe, juste des traces, juste ce qu'il faut comme disait René Char :

"Un poète doit laisser des traces de son passage, non des preuves. Seules les traces font rêver."

Bravo à tous, il est encore temps de rêver pour ceux qui dormaient le nez sur la page blanche. Nous ne sommes pas René Char, mais ici aussi il y a des traces.


----------



## Shéhérazade (18 Février 2004)

Aux reflets des étoiles, épars sur la lagune,
Se mêlaient les lueurs des palais endormis.
Lentement, fantôme glissant sur les eaux brunes,
La gondole avançait en se frayant parmi
Les poteaux enfonçés dans la vase du canal,
Un chemin hasardeux qui ressemble à ma vie.
Une odeur d'encaustique, entêtante et banale,
S'exhalait du bois sombre. Au loin, sur le parvis,
Devant les lions dressés, gueule ouverte, vers l'orient,
Une silhouette fine, drapée jusqu'aux chevilles
D'un manteau noir et lourd, s'échappait en riant,
Ramenant sur son front les plis de sa mantille.
Costumes de carnaval loués pour une nuit
Qui tomberont demain des épaules lassées,
Quand un morne matin, qui distille l'ennui,
Fera de ces folies déjà notre passé.
Sous mes voiles de crêpe, qui suis-je pour l'instant?
Et toi, beau masque ami, qui ce soir me dit tienne
Pour toujours? Quel avenir avec le printemps?
L'amour jadis promis par la cartomancienne?
Ou juste un inconnu, que je ne reverrai,
Sans plus de trémolos, ni de ville magicienne,
Que dans ces nuits de veille où tu viendras errer.


----------



## Nephou (18 Février 2004)

merci pour cette douce rêverie


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Février 2004)

Quelques mots bredouillés, un sourire esquissé,
Et le sommeil l'emporte dans ses brumes dorées.
Baignée dans la lumière chaude d'un feu de cheminée,
Elle s'envole au-delà des murs de la vieille maison fatiguée. 
Dans les halos des cierges des bougeoirs rustiques,
Rassurée elle repose parmi les odeurs de crêpe et d'encaustique.
Et dans le trémolo des flammes berçant un silence magique,
S'ouvre alors derrière ses yeux clos le carnaval des songes, féérique.


----------



## aricosec (18 Février 2004)

chouette,ce  thread va avoir  une promotion,toute lecture sera desormais payante,
pas besoin de bandeau pub,des tresors de poesie a lire ça doit se payer
commencçons donc comme chez ebay a 1 euro


----------



## Luc G (18 Février 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> chouette,ce  thread va avoir  une promotion,toute lecture sera desormais payante,
> pas besoin de bandeau pub,des tresors de poesie a lire ça doit se payer
> commencçons donc comme chez ebay a 1 euro



Arico, veux-tu bien ranger ta sébile  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, je réfléchis encore demi-heure, non pas pour savoir qui est le meilleur, mais pour désigner quand même un "gagnant". En tous cas, c'est ce thread qui a gagné : des beaux mots, des mots qui touchent surtout. (Et je ne parle pas des références littéraires faites dans la discrétion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 merci Apollinaire)


----------



## Luc G (18 Février 2004)

Un peu en retard, je me décide. J'ai fait mon choix, il n'a pas plus de valeur qu'un autre mais c'est comme ça. Franchement, j'ai tour à tour envisagé tous les participants pour une raison ou pour une autre. Alors l'arbitraire de mon choix est total bien qu'il soit, pour une fois, le résultat de l'application de critères aussi réels qu'absurdes (hors de l'entendement) et je ne chercherais même pas à me justifier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et donc c'est à Lumai que je remets, sinon le trophée, du moins les clefs. Mais encore une fois, merci à tous, j'ai eu mieux que je n'espérais.


----------



## macmarco (18 Février 2004)

*Bravo Lumai !* 








Bon allez !
Au boulot !!!


----------



## macelene (18 Février 2004)

et honneur à la gente féminine !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 * Bravo Lumai ...  *  

à toi de jouer .


----------



## Shéhérazade (19 Février 2004)

Félicitations Lumai!


----------



## Nephou (19 Février 2004)

Je joints ma voix à vos c(h)urs pour féciliciter lumaï


----------



## lumai (19 Février 2004)

Merci Luc G !!! 











Comme tu dis c'est juste pour passer le flambeau, parce que y a eu de sacré belles choses dans cette session que j'aurais mille fois plus choisies que mon texte...

Je vous cherche un petit thème et les mots qui iront avec... on va dire d'ici ce soir.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et puis merci pour vos félicitations aussi !


----------



## Luc G (19 Février 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Comme tu dis c'est juste pour passer le flambeau, parce que y a eu de sacré belles choses dans cette session que j'aurais mille fois plus choisies que mon texte...



De toutes façons, le jury a toujours raison  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sur des critères de pur style, il y avait sans doute des textes plus aboutis, sur des critères de fond, on peut toujours discuter de la chose (de toutes façons, je n'ai pas vu un seul texte qui n'en vale pas la peine de ce point de vue, je le répète encore, j'ai été comblé). Mais il se trouve que ton texte collait de mon point de vue au thème et qu'il me touchait pour des raisons personnelles. Je suis un amoureux de la "grande" littérature mais j'adore aussi Arsène Lupin, James-Oliver Curwood, sans parler de Jules Verne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors, je me laisse aller au sentiment d'un moment. Je n'ai pas les contraintes d'un éditeur, pourquoi se les mettre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.   Maintenant que tu as le flambeau, tu pourras choisir à ton goût et surtout à ta fantaisie, ne t'en prive pas


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2004)

*BrrrRRRRAAAAaaaavooOOOO Lumai !!!!*


----------



## Luc G (19 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> *BrrrRRRRAAAAaaaavooOOOO Lumai !!!!*



Lorna, baisse un peu le son, j'ai les oreilles qui se vrillent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






(ça doit être à cause du casque, elle doit pas s'entendre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Lorna, baisse un peu le son, j'ai les oreilles qui se vrillent
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Si  _elle_ s'entend très bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 mais que veux-tu  _elle_ est plutôt du genre  *expensive* , et quand _elle_ est contente, _elle_ l'exprime !


_Capish ...?_


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Février 2004)

Un peu en retard mais bravo Lumaï


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2004)

Bravo lumai


----------



## Luc G (19 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Si  _elle_ s'entend très bien
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je m'en vais filer sans demander mon reste avant que notre guerrière ne me tombe dessus avec son trident.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Je m'en vais filer sans demander mon reste avant que notre guerrière ne me tombe dessus avec son trident.



Hihihihihi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 [COLOR=666666]PS : encore un post utile !  [/COLOR]


----------



## aricosec (19 Février 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Mais encore une fois, merci à tous, j'ai eu mieux que je n'espérais.


.
en ayant mieux que tu esperais
tu a eus le talent de lumai
si tu demande autre chose
ont va t'envoyer sur les roses


----------



## lumai (19 Février 2004)

Alors le prochain thème sera :  *Le feu passe au vert ! *

Avec ces petits mots : 
* Violette
 Pacha
 Saturne
 Témoin
 Iris *

_Vous êtes libre d'y voir tout ce qui peut vous passer par la tête, de l'illustrer ou non, mais surtout de le conter !!!_





Vous avez une semaine ce qui nous amène à jeudi prochain (le 26) à 19 h !!!


----------



## Nephou (19 Février 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Alors le prochain thème sera :  *Le feu passe au vert ! *
> 
> Avec ces petits mots :
> * Violette
> ...








 merci pour ce thème. Je te promest de conter


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Février 2004)

Dans le taxi de Lumaï,
Lors d'un voyage au-delà du soleil,
Il rêve de violettes et d'abeilles,
Le pacha de saturne.
Témoin d'un levé de lune elle s'émerveille,
Mais dans ses yeux aux reflets vermeils,
Déjà pointe les klaxons de l'éveil,
Au revoir le pacha de Saturne.
Ses iris fixent la couleur d'un appareil,
Elle s'éloigne d'une rêverie sans pareille,
Mais c'est sûr ce soir dans son sommeil,
Il sera là le pacha de Saturne.


----------



## lumai (21 Février 2004)

Merci LibotonG4 !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un peu la tête dans les étoiles et le coeur vers saturne !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ça commence bien tout ça !!! Qui prend la suite ????


----------



## lumai (21 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Je te promets de conter



Ho mais j'y compte bien !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'attends même avec impatience,  _et je dois pas être la seule..._ 


Et à la première personne n'enlève rien !


----------



## lumai (21 Février 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Si c'est une *histoire d'amour*, c'est pas embêtant ??_



Tu veux dire un truc avec des violons à la fin,  nos petits coeur de lecteurs qui s'étreingnent et une larme pour couronner le tout ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu as mon feu vert !!!


----------



## aricosec (23 Février 2004)

Alors le prochain thème sera : Le feu passe au vert ! 

Avec ces petits mots : 
Violette_
Pacha_
Saturne_
Témoin_
Iris_ 
--------------------------
.
taxi,hep taxi !,l'arret brutal du rigolo fit gicler une vague du caniveau sur les
gens qui attendait le bus,la berline s'arreta mollement devant moi,
je m'engouffrais rapidement dans les places arrieres,sous les injures des
autobusseurs le chauffeur demarra stoiquement.
il s'arreta dix metres plus loin pour respecter le code.
voyons voir ;
feu rouge on ne passe pas,feu vert on passe,feu rouge on ne passe pas
,feu vert on passe,feu rouge on...........
feu vert !

la caisse du clown brula  de la gomme au demarrage,sur le trottoir une fleuriste
sauvage preparait un bouquet de fleurs,le petit bonhomme qui etait client
ressemblait a celui des dessins de dubout,nul doute que ce present lui ouvrirait
la porte de sa promise,et peut etre du lit,la bouquetiste avait a peine ajouté
deux ou trois VIOLETTEs au cadeau pour le pimenter,que ejecté du macadam
par une roue malicieuse,une crotte de chien vint decoré la  gabardine d'un flic
qui musardai de ci de là,a peine avait il embouché son sifflet, que fangio
avait déja enquillé sa peugeot(normal pour un chauffeur maghrebin) dans une
transversale.
TEMOIN de la scene,la bignole du 23 avait déja ameuté paris presse,nul doute
que demain la  vendeuse passerait aux assises pour incitation a la debauche.
étalé comme un PACHA sur le siege arriere,je pensais moi meme a florence
je la voyais lassivement noyée dans son canapé,un long fume cigarette au
bout des doigts,les yeux mis clos,ou l'on pouvait apercevoir L'IRIS noir
comme celui d'une andalouse,qu'elle etait peut etre d'ailleurs,nos presentations
de la veille,ne s'etant soldés que par ce rendez vous, decroché a coup de magnum
MOËt et chandon.
je me voyais déja,assis au fond du lit,une coupe a la main,la tigresse
au pied de la couche,se coulant lentement vers moi,les poils du pubis hérissé
je  tremblait comme un drogué en manque,lachant le verre vidé d'un trait
j'aidais la montagnarde a franchir le dernier col,d'une main ferme
je compris qu'elle ne lacherait pas de si tot,et qu'il me faudrait
lui faire le grand jeu,sa seule ambition etant de monter au ciel
agripper les étoiles et embrasser la planéte SATURNE,symbole indien
de la jouissance.
un putain de feu rouge surgit de ne sais je ou ,me sortit du songe,ce
connard de driver avait épousé le camion de devant.
meme avec un feu vert,je n'etait pas encore arrivé


----------



## lumai (23 Février 2004)

Je vois que le week-end a porté ses fruits !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci à vous deux !


----------



## Nephou (23 Février 2004)

ouais bon je sais que le but de ce fil nest pas la compétition Mais oserai-je poster mes amis (vous permettez que je vous appelles mes amis ?*) exposer mes mots après ces si ciselés ci ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2004)

Et ben Roberto !!!!

mais on te l'as déjà dit pourtant : 
*"c'est pas la longueur qui compte"*

















Euh sinon, ben du coup ... je me sens moins inspirée moi !


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Février 2004)

Ben vi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est pour ça que j'ai anticipé


----------



## lumai (23 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Euh sinon, ben du coup ... je me sens moins inspirée moi !



hi hi hi !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Je crois que j'ai trouvé le truc : faut poster le plus vite possible !!!

Dépêchez-vous !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Plus vous attendrez, plus vous douterez et moins vous serez content de votre texte...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Surtout que je suis sure qu'il est très bon, ce texte... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Postez-le un peu qu'on voit ça !!!

Nephou et Lorna sont déjà sur les rails (hein Lorna  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Vous êtes surs de vouloir poster après eux ????  _Ben faites le avant alors !!!_











Allez zou ! Expédiez-moi ça et arrêtez de vous tourmenter !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_De toute façon, la victoire dépendra de la taille du p'tit (gros c'est bien aussi...) truc bien brillant, avec ou sans pierre, que je trouverai dans ma boite à lettre d'ici jeudi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## macmarco (23 Février 2004)

Moi je continue sur ma lancée...


----------



## macelene (23 Février 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Moi je continue sur ma lancée...









*Et alors ????    ça vient !!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*

pour aujourd'hui ??  ou pour  demain ??






 Je veux voir avant de déposer ma contribution


----------



## macmarco (23 Février 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> _De toute façon, la victoire dépendra de la taille du p'tit (gros c'est bien aussi...) truc bien brillant, avec ou sans pierre, que je trouverai dans ma boite à lettre d'ici jeudi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah ben d'accord ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ouais, je vois ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si je comprends bien, un colissimo avec de la joaillerie dedans et on est sûr de gagner ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ah ben c'est du prop' !


----------



## lumai (23 Février 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Si je comprends bien, un colissimo avec de la joaillerie dedans et on est sûr de gagner !



Ben non, c'est pas sûr...

Ca dépendra de ce qu'il y aura dans _les autres colis..._


----------



## macmarco (23 Février 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ben non, c'est pas sûr...
> 
> Ca dépendra de ce qu'il y aura dans _les autres colis..._













En plus !


----------



## lumai (23 Février 2004)

Enfin avant de penser au colis, faut poster !!!

L'est où ton texte MacMarco ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai p'têt mal lu mais j'crois pas l'voir vu...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez zou !!! Poste-moi tout ça et on reparlera du contenu du colis après !!!


----------



## Luc G (23 Février 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Enfin avant de penser au colis, faut poster !!!
> 
> L'est où ton texte MacMarco ???
> 
> ...



Sois pas trop pressée, on n'est pas jeudi


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2004)

Oh ma petite *Violette*, avec ta jupette
Tu étais si coquette
J't'ai proposé d' venir dans ma chambrette
Me faire une petite brandade.
La morue j'lavais achetée pas loin,
Tout prêt de St Ouen
J'avais aussi acheté du pain
Sans imaginer ce dont tu m'rendrai *témoin*...
T'as répondu sans hésitation
Tu sais mon cher Gaston
Le poisson,  c'est pas mon rayon
Et comme je veux pas te laisser tout couillon
J'peux te jouer de la trompette
Je la transporte dans cette mallette
C'est moins bien que la brandade ...
J'vais te jouer une ballade.
Je ne voudrais pas que l'on se fâche
J'aime trop tes jolies moustaches

Chez toi, j'me sentais *pacha*
T' as même dansé le cha cha cha
Et j't'imaginais mon Osiris,
danser parmi les *Iris*
Mille scénari menaient à ton ...pu ..
Putto celui qui jouait d'la harpe
Sur ton t-shirt, moi jm'e sentais carpe.
Loin de ma brandade
De morue qui restait en rade
Tu m'dis alors, oh ma fleurette
Je peux ouvrir ta baguette?
dans le frigo Y'a de l'andouillette
Et j'ai aussi de la bière
Me dit ma p'tite Violette

Un peu plus tard dans la voiture
Pendant notre virée nocturne,
A la radio ça parlait d'*Saturne*
Ça me laissa taciturne.
Moi j'aime bien m'a p'tite Violette
Te savoir tout prêt de ma banquette
Et t'endendre dire, d'une voix fluette
"Moi j'pompe rien, ça me donne des vertiges"
En parlant de vertiges ... 
J'en avais une grosse
Une grosse berline à côté de mon Austin
Mais le feu passa au vert
Je démarra à tombeau ouvert

Plus tard on s'est quittés
Et ma p'tite Violette
Quand j'l'ai laissée
Toute blanchette
Elle était.


----------



## aricosec (24 Février 2004)

*pour moi,il n'y a pas de doute,inutile de poster,LORNA a gagné(e),un poeme ciselé,les rimes sont d'ailleurs interchangeables avec d'autres de votre cru perso  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,n'hesitez  pas a vous lacher,les meilleures seront publiées ulterieurement ! *


----------



## macmarco (24 Février 2004)

Bravo Lorna !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2004)

Ben euh...

 ça vous a plu on dirait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je me sens un peu gênée, là ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















(merci les gars)


----------



## macelene (25 Février 2004)

bon dernière ligne droite pour le dépot des ......


----------



## macmarco (25 Février 2004)

Ouf !


----------



## macelene (25 Février 2004)




----------



## Nephou (25 Février 2004)

Bouh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je faisais aussi usage de ce type de Pacha, dans sa version maritime certe mais bon je continue je continue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et encore  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 à tous


----------



## macmarco (25 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Bouh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bah oui, continue ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



T'empêche pas d'utiliser un mot dans un contexte déjà utilisé par un autre !
Ca ne sera de toutes façons pas la même chose ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On a tous envie de te lire !


----------



## Nephou (25 Février 2004)

Jai un taf monstre en ce moment mais javance ce projet.

allez, le premier paragraphe en exclu :


Uniformes bleus, impassibles comme les sièges boulonnés à la passerelle, et visages verts -- fermés et figés par la concentration -- de la pâleur des écrans : des hommes qui attendent, qui veillent. La tension n'est ni palpable ni audible ; mais son apparente absence la rend plus oppressante. C'est à peine si les respirations feutrées dérangent l'air de la salle. Celui-ci semble une toile épaisse rivetée à lacier des parois, vibrant au rythme du bourdonnement sourd des machines. Même les baies vitrées paraissent aveugles, opacifiées par le bleu de la nuit et le noir de la mer. Dehors  mais existe-t-il vraiment ?  la lune, elle aussi, brille par son absence. On peut alors se laisser imaginer un monde confiné à la structure de poutrelles, de plaques d'acier et de boulons posée sur un rien' abyssal. Oubliés le Soleil, la Lune, Mars ou Saturne et ses anneaux. Oubliés le jour et la nuit.


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Février 2004)

(mode boutade donc pas méchant) On dirait l'ambiance de la pub 1984 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (/mode boutade donc pas méchant) J'adore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bravo tout le monde


----------



## lumai (25 Février 2004)

Houlalaaaa ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Mais c'est que ça a pas chaumé dans le coin !!!
Merci à Lorna, Macelene et Macmarco  !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et puis ben Nephou, elle est où la suite ??? Parce que c'est plutôt bien parti alors je me permet de te demander : la SUIIIIIIIIITEUUUUU !!!


----------



## lumai (25 Février 2004)

Pendant que j'y suis je vous annonce un délai !!!

Fin de la session pour vendredi 12 h.

Hein, LucG et Lemymy (si tu passes dans le coin... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) vous pourrez pas dire que vous avez pas eu de délai...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et puis pour la scène de fureur que nous prépare déjà l'Aricosec ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) : dis, t'as envie que je le lise attentivement ton texteàtaxi, j'imagine... alors faut me laisser le temps, hein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Vous aurez donc les résultats vendredi, avant le soir.
_Je sais, c'est vague, mais c'est un peu fait exprès, aussi..._


----------



## macmarco (25 Février 2004)

Donc un colissimo en 48 heures, ça va alors... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Merci Lumai ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hey, Nephou !
Vite la suite !


----------



## Nephou (25 Février 2004)

Bon ben juste le temps de préparer une frise pour la comfi, une sélection de photo, de rappeler le futur éventuel fournisseur d'objets promotionnels, de relire et corriger graphiquement quatre brochures (non mais tu las vue la charte coco ? et ya rien qui te choques là coco?).

mais je garde et avec la tête dans une fenêtre en arrière-plan : ça me détend


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> une fenêtre en arrière-plan : ça me détend



Toi aussi


----------



## Luc G (26 Février 2004)

Juste trouvé le temps de faire un entrefilet 
au milieu de vos oeuvres raffinées 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




----------------

LAlphonse, ce jour-là, était mal réveillé
Les autres aussi dailleurs, mais cest pas le sujet.
Vautré tel un pacha sur son tracteur,
Il sen allait ramasser ses choux-fleurs.

Loeil un rien vitreux, la mine un rien violette.
(La veille, il était pour le moins pompette
Avait passé la nuit dessous la voie lactée
À bader Mars, Saturne et Cassiopée.)

Le seul feu rouge du canton le fit piler,
Maugréant, il se retint de traverser
La rue quasi-déserte où se hâtait
Une silhouette toute emmitouflée.

Le feu sadique enfin passa au vert
LAlphonse, comme un con resta planté
La silhouette sétait un moment retournée
Et y avait plus de rues, ni de fumée dans lair

Le seul vert que lAlphonse voyait
Cétait liris aussi vert que ses prés,
Loeil qui, malicieux, lui souriait.
Pendant que derrière, la Marie klaxonnait.

Jen suis témoin, lAlphonse a bien changé.
Il a vendu ses champs et ses poulets.
Il sest trouvé un bien curieux métier :
Il repeint des passages cloutés


----------



## aricosec (26 Février 2004)

RRRRRRRRRRRRRrrrrrr !


----------



## Nephou (26 Février 2004)

bon, désolé, cest toujours pas fini, préparation de l'annonce des résultats oblige, mais voici la version mise à jour :


Uniformes bleus, impassibles comme les sièges boulonnés à la passerelle, et visages verts -- fermés et figés par la concentration -- de la pâleur des écrans : des hommes qui attendent, qui veillent. La tension n'est ni palpable ni audible ; mais son apparente absence la rend plus oppressante. C'est à peine si les respirations feutrées dérangent l'air de la salle. Celui-ci semble une toile épaisse rivetée à lacier des parois, vibrant au rythme du bourdonnement sourd des machines. Même les baies vitrées paraissent aveugles, opacifiées par le bleu de la nuit et le noir de la mer. Dehors -- mais existe-t-il vraiment ? -- la lune, elle aussi, brille par son absence. On peut alors se laisser imaginer un monde confiné à la structure de poutrelles, de plaques d'acier et de boulons posée sur un rien' abyssal. Oubliés le Soleil, la Lune, Mars ou Saturne et ses anneaux. Oubliés le jour et la nuit. Même le gris est trop riche en teintes pour décrire cet univers.\\

Passerelle : l'immobilité fébrile règne toujours sous le regard impassible, fixé, comme punaisé par les iris violets, du « Pacha ». Si ce monde restreint possède un centre de gravité, cest lui . Émotions et sentiments, chez lui, ne passent pas barrière formée par le tissus de son uniforme. Pourtant, son équipage le trouve proche, lui qui est si distant. Battements de cils, souffles coupés, gestes en suspend. Une faible variation de couleur sur un écran et le temps, immobile, reprend sa course au ralenti, suivant le geste maîtrisé d'un technicien, puis sarrête à nouveau.


----------



## Luc G (26 Février 2004)

Nephou, c'est la salle de pilotage de MacGé ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






T'as pas une photo, qu'on voit Benjamin en plein travail


----------



## lumai (27 Février 2004)

A ceux qui angoisseraient à l'idée de ne pas pouvoir lire le texte de Nephou dans son intégralité 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , sachez qu'un délai exceptionnel a été accordé !
Bref tout sera bouclé quand il aura pu nous en faire part !!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour le résultat... et bien ce sera quelque temps après... quand j'aurai tout relu... attentivement...


----------



## Nephou (27 Février 2004)

Guess what je peux écrire la bouche pleine alors je my remets. Je crois avoir bouclé le deuxième paragraphe et j'ai placé tous les mots


----------



## macmarco (27 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Guess what je peux écrire la bouche pleine alors je my remets. Je crois avoir bouclé le deuxième paragraphe et j'ai placé tous les mots



Shluuurrrp !


----------



## macmarco (27 Février 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _T'es un feuilletonniste hors-pair !_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



















MDR !!!


----------



## Nephou (27 Février 2004)

kof ! kof !





 ce midi cela devaut être assiette de salade sur le pouce mais au service catering de sodexho (ben oui) ils nous ont fait des assiettes de fruits de mer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cest pas pratique pour taper en même temps, j'aimais autant éviter d'avoir un powerbook parfumé aux gambas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




promis ça vient dans laprem bande de jaloux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et encore merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*encore un epu de texte, on approche de la fin*
Uniformes bleus, impassibles comme les sièges boulonnés à la passerelle, et visages verts -- fermés et figés par la concentration -- de la pâleur des écrans : des hommes qui attendent, qui veillent. La tension n'est ni palpable ni audible ; mais son apparente absence la rend plus oppressante. C'est à peine si les respirations feutrées dérangent l'air de la salle. Celui-ci semble une toile épaisse rivetée à lacier des parois, vibrant au rythme du bourdonnement sourd des machines. Même les baies vitrées paraissent aveugles, opacifiées par le bleu de la nuit et le noir de la mer. Dehors -- mais existe-t-il vraiment ? -- la lune, elle aussi, brille par son absence. On peut alors se laisser imaginer un monde confiné à la structure de poutrelles, de plaques d'acier et de boulons posée sur un rien' abyssal. Oubliés le Soleil, la Lune, Mars ou Saturne et ses anneaux. Oubliés le jour et la nuit. Même le gris est trop riche en teintes pour décrire cet univers.\\

Passerelle : l'immobilité fébrile règne toujours sous le regard impassible, fixé, comme punaisé par les iris violets, du « Pacha ». Si ce monde restreint possède un centre de gravité, cest lui . Émotions et sentiments, chez lui, ne passent pas ; barrière formée par le tissus de son uniforme. Pourtant, son équipage le trouve proche lui qui est si distant. Battements de cils, souffles coupés, gestes en suspend. Une faible variation de couleur sur un écran et le temps, immobile, reprend sa course au ralenti, suivant le geste maîtrisé d'un technicien, puis sarrête à nouveau. Chacun est à sa tâche, sur une trajectoire tangentielle aux autres. Qui sait sur quel écran existe, latent, leur point de rencontre ? Un léger feulement de laine fend lair, la toile du silence. Fausse alerte : juste un pli disgracieux à lisser sur une manche accoudée. Quelques poils hérissés par lélectricité statique. Témoins de la tension ? Même pas : juste dun frottement.
Soudain, le silence se déchire au timbre atonal dune alarme.


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Février 2004)

c'est pas une palourde?


----------



## Nephou (27 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas une palourde?

















 tu maides pas à avancer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Í'ai quand mêm fait une mise à jour cf plus haut


----------



## macmarco (27 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> tu maides pas à avancer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pff ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On t'as jamais dit qu'y fallait pas parler la bouche pleine  ?!


----------



## Nephou (27 Février 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Ouais okay boon d'accord j'arrête le hors-sujet toutes mes excuses à la cheftaine !_


Jarrête aussi les hors-sujet :

Uniformes bleus, impassibles comme les sièges boulonnés à la passerelle, et visages verts -- fermés et figés par la concentration -- de la pâleur des écrans : des hommes qui attendent, qui veillent. La tension n'est ni palpable ni audible ; mais son apparente absence la rend plus oppressante. C'est à peine si les respirations feutrées dérangent l'air de la salle. Celui-ci semble une toile épaisse rivetée à lacier des parois, vibrant au rythme du bourdonnement sourd des machines. Même les baies vitrées paraissent aveugles, opacifiées par le bleu de la nuit et le noir de la mer. Dehors  mais existe-t-il vraiment ?  la lune, elle aussi, brille par son absence. On peut alors se laisser imaginer un monde confiné à la structure de poutrelles, de plaques d'acier et de boulons posée sur un rien' abyssal. Oubliés le Soleil, la Lune, Mars ou Saturne et ses anneaux. Oubliés le jour et la nuit. Même le gris est trop riche en teintes pour décrire cet univers.
Passerelle : l'immobilité fébrile règne toujours sous le regard impassible, fixé, comme punaisé par les iris violets, du « Pacha ». Si ce monde restreint possède un centre de gravité, cest lui . Émotions et sentiments, chez lui, ne passent pas ; barrière formée par le tissus de son uniforme. Pourtant, son équipage le trouve proche lui qui est si distant. Battements de cils, souffles coupés, gestes en suspend. Une faible variation de couleur sur un écran et le temps, immobile, reprend sa course au ralenti, suivant le geste maîtrisé d'un technicien, puis sarrête à nouveau. Chacun est à sa tâche, sur une trajectoire tangentielle aux autres. Qui sait sur quel écran existe, latent, leur point de rencontre ? Un léger feulement de laine fend lair, la toile du silence. Fausse alerte : juste un pli disgracieux à lisser sur une manche accoudée. Quelques poils hérissés par lélectricité statique. Témoins de la tension ? Même pas : juste dun frottement.
Soudain, le silence se déchire au timbre atonal dune alarme. Une main sûre, la sienne, donne vie au temps en déclenchant la course des aiguilles dun chronomètre. Laction devient mécanique, hachée, organisée, séquencée, minutée. Tout sanime au même rythme dans une lueur désormais rouge. Quelques front commencent à perler mais pas le sien. Quelques gestes sont interrompus, hors propos ; il ne bouge pas. Il dirige tout du regard. Un point déquilibre est atteint. Une question, muette comme choc violent, posée par une silhouette retournée. Il acquiesce : feu-vert. ! Sur son geste le monde revit.

Jespère que cest à la hauteur de vos patientes attentes à tous et tout particulièrement à lumai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




allez, soyons fous, je vous embrasse toutes et tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









et limage alors, jai oublié limage


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Février 2004)

Bravo Nephou


----------



## Nephou (27 Février 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Sur la joue alors ?


Ben oui, je ne suis ni célibataire ni Russe


----------



## aricosec (27 Février 2004)

encore des histoires d'alcove,mais quand meme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



lumai nephou,qui aurait cru ça


----------



## lumai (27 Février 2004)

Je  vous ai tous lus et relus attentivement... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  et puisqu'il faut choisir... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'ai choisi un petit texte qui m'a faite rêver et voyager quelques instant ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je passe donc le relai à :  *TibomonG4* !!! 

Il n'y aura pas de dauphins parce que la liste serait bien longue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Pi pour le délai de Nephou :_ Non mais dites donc !!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Un p'tit délai d'anniversaire et vous vous transformez en agence matrimoniale !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Février 2004)

Merci Lumai  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Le jury a été indulgent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'invite tous les participants à partager une petite coupe de champagne


----------



## macelene (27 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Merci Lumai
> 
> 
> 
> ...






*Brava, bravi, bravissimo, Tibo... avec plaisir pour partager cette coupe de champagne !!!!* 









  mes ficelles de caleçons ...   !!!!


----------



## macmarco (27 Février 2004)

<font color="orange">*Du champagne ?
Vous avez bien dit du champagne ?* </font> 
Oh oui, oh oui ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Bravotibo ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alléoboulo !


----------



## Luc G (27 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>



à la tienne TibomonG4


----------



## aricosec (28 Février 2004)

ça c'est du savoir vivre,l'a pas attendu qu'on lui reclame le TIBO,là offert spontanément la   roteuse TIBO,pas comme d'autres glorifiés(es) radins,bravo donc et je prend la cinquieme coupe
mais  une boutanche ça fait un peu court si LUCG et LEMMY se pointe laga


----------



## lumai (28 Février 2004)

WOUAAAA !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci pour les bulles, LibotonG4 !


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Février 2004)

Encore merci à tout le monde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voici le nouveau thème : *l'Orient*

Les mots (en espèrant que cela vous convienne) :

*
Mimosa
Brume
Chien-loup
Chaleur
Boîte
*

Pour le délai et bien vous avez jusqu'au : * Jeudi 4 mars à 19h *


----------



## macelene (28 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Encore merci à tout le monde
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Donc ya plus ka !!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ah !!  L'Orient .....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [COLOR=666666] Mais bon, pour le délai...  je le sens un peu court pour moi.. je vais essayer  [/COLOR]


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Février 2004)

La régle du jeu étant de n'imposer que cinq mots, j'ai enlevé deux. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sinon concernant la question du délai, on peut repousser d'une journée si vous voulez...


----------



## macmarco (28 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> La régle du jeu étant de n'imposer que cinq mots, j'ai enlevé deux.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ca s'rait pas de refus ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Et ma foi, macelene a bien raison !
Joli thème en effet !




_Tiens !... qu'entends-je ?... mais on dirait.... et ces odeurs ?.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça alors ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Février 2004)

Bon alors je reprends :


Voici le nouveau thème : *l'Orient*

Les mots (en espèrant que cela vous convienne) :

*
Mimosa
Brume
Chien-loup
Chaleur
Boîte
*

Pour le délai et bien vous avez jusqu'au : * Vendredi 5 mars à 19h *


----------



## Nephou (29 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors je reprends :
> 
> 
> Voici le nouveau thème : *l'Orient*
> ...








 Bravo TibomonG4, pour le champagne jemmerge à peine de vapeurs d'alcool ayant durées de vendredi soir à cette nuit alors mais je trinque quand même à ta santé.


Et merci pour ce thème.









 C'est parti


----------



## aricosec (1 Mars 2004)

aujourdh'ui....tiens ! ben on ai le premier mars !
bon ! c'est bientot le printemps


----------



## Nephou (2 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Dans la série "Harlequin", aujourd'hui : *"Harlequin fait du bateau"* !_











 Je ne sais quoi dire de plus à part : « Est-ce quil a fini par retrouver sa carte bancaire ? A t-il opté pour des _traveler's check_ ou une amex ? Rentre-t-il toujours dans son jean ? Vais-je retrouver des pochettes pour mon classeur de cartes de visite Rolodex© ? »






 chapô* lami


*


----------



## macelene (2 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Dans la série "Harlequin", aujourd'hui : *"Harlequin fait du bateau"* !_



et personne d'autre pour continuer _Dans la série "Harlequin", aujourd'hui :
_






  et TibonotreG4 est absent !!!


----------



## macelene (3 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Ben *LANCE-TOI MA GRANDE* !_



Valà, j'ai bien peur que TibonotreG4 n'ai rien à lire   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*DÉSIR D' ORIENT*

Entre *chien et loup*, lentement, comme s'il l'avait prémédité, le jour commence à remplir de rose la palmeraie.
Les sentiments à fleur de peau, le cur à l'envers.
Dans sa chambre pénètre toute la lumière du monde.
L'âme songeuse, insouciante et sensuelle, elle voudrait encore s'échapper pour entendre ces beaux chants sauvages et poignants qui parlent aux curs et aux sens et apaisent d'une douceur infinie son âme.

L'appel du désert.
Seule une *brume* légère voile la palmeraie que la *chaleur* dissipera dans quelques heures.
Elle suit le sentier bordé de *mimosas* en fleurs à l'odeur entêtante et de jeunes figuiers qui projettent leurs taches vertes sur les couleurs laiteuses des murs.
Plus loin, le sentier ira se perdre dans la trace d'une piste de sable blond.
Pas un chant d'oiseau, pas un cri d'insecte.
Tout est silencieux.

Le soleil monte derrière elle et allonge son ombre sur le sol qui pâlit.
Avant la fin du sentier, elle prend une ruelle étroite étranglée par des maisons de terre ocre, percées de mystérieux orifices s'ouvrant dans l'épaisseur des murs, trous sans vie.
Les portes sont basses, elles doivent cacher tant d'énigmes.
Puis ses pas la conduisent vers la minuscule échoppe du Sorcier.
Il a toujours habité là. Il n'a pas d'âge. Il ne sourit jamais.
Comme une résistance, elle pousse la lourde porte cloutée et le trouve assis sur sa natte de jonc.

Atmosphère sereine. Sur la natte des coussins rouges, une lourde couverture de laine, sur un mur une étagère chargée de livres jaunis par le temps qui passe, dans un coin une petite table basse recouverte de fioles, d'un mortier de cuivre rose et d'un réchaud en terre cuite.
Même dans cette position, on le devine long, si mince dans son burnous de fine laine blanche. Il porte un drôle de chapeau de brousse en toile kaki, trop grand, contrastant étrangement avec la maigreur de son visage buriné par les ans, ses yeux verts sont pénétrants et vifs.
Les mains aux doigts si longs sont posées sur ses genoux, il attends grave et bienveillant.

Elle vient s'asseoir en face de lui sur la natte pour le consulter sur l'avenir....
Sur une planchette de bois recouverte de sable fin, il lui demande de dessiner des chiffres.
Avec son air magnanime, il se livre à une lecture des chiffres connue de lui seul et lui dit la nature de son souhait.
On dit qu'il ne se trompe jamais.
Le refrain est toujours le même.
"C'est une mauvaise saison pour les Amours, prend patiente".

Le décor est planté, les acteurs ont joué la scène, le dernier "clap" a eu lieu.
Il a suffit d'une seule prise.
Cette fois, c'est dans la *boîte* à images pour de bon !!!


----------



## Luc G (3 Mars 2004)

Promis, j'essaye de m'y mettre demain soir.


----------



## macmarco (3 Mars 2004)

Voilà !







Désolé pour le poids de l'image...


----------



## Nephou (3 Mars 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Désolé pour le poids de l'image...



*macmarco : le choc des mots, le poids des photos*





Sinon, bravo à macelene et à toi


----------



## macmarco (3 Mars 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> *macmarco : le choc des mots, le poids des photos*













Je m'y attendais un peu à celle-là !




Et merci à toi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Merci Macélène, merci MacMarco, pour ces arômes et ces frôlements d'Orient...



Merci et bravo Roberto ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Et bravo à toi aussi macelene !


----------



## Nephou (3 Mars 2004)

Ce soir, à cinq heures, je vais sur la terrasse ; je saute sur le toit dair Liquide Santé France (un étage de différence, normal cest une filiale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ; je prends l'échelle de secours et je laisse tout en plan pour passer la soirée avec ma femme. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 six étages, faut pas que je loupe un barreau.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais ce petit programme remettra au lendemain ma participation.


----------



## macelene (3 Mars 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir, à cinq heures, je vais sur la terrasse ; je saute sur le toit dair Liquide Santé France (un étage de différence, normal cest une filiale
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 À vouloir jouer les Zorros, fait gaffe à pas te casser une jambe, mais bon te restera les mains pour nous écrire un joli texte après ta nuit de folie ..





Tiens bien les barreaux de l'échelle de secours ...


----------



## Nephou (4 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> À vouloir jouer les Zorros, fait gaffe à pas te casser une jambe, mais bon te restera les mains pour nous écrire un joli texte après ta nuit de folie ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon ben les barreaux nont pas lâché mais mes nerfs je ne sais plus ce quil valent. Je vais devoir déclarer forfait pour cette cession.
Pourquoi ?

parce que je doit publier la newsletter électronique, je dois récupérer des photos pour le rapport annuel et courir après les infos légales les concernant, je dois harceler le japon par mail pour obtenir également des photos mais pour le journal interne du Groupe. Je dois corriger toutes les fautes et les chiffres et dates qui ne sont pas à jour sur airliquide.com, faire la même traque sur intranet (bon titre de film ça non ?). Je dois répondre aux demandes de goodies par la négative et en passant pour un incompétant (on na plus de stock sur lancien catalogue et le nouveau est loin dêtre prêt). Je dois corriger les plaquettes filiales soit-disant à la charte mais en fait non  réunions, certes courtes, dexplication brochure par brochure. Tout ça + répondre aux commerciaux qui ont ma ligne directe (non je veux pas de film, de site, de brochure, d'agenda avec des files à poil dessus, non, même pour les chauffeurs, non, pas de calendrier non plus, non, nous avons un catalogue dobjets promos, oui cela nous arrive de faire du one shot, non rien de prévu en ce moment, non, pas de reportage photo prévu, oui, nous avons déjà une ligne éditoriale  pour les photos). Tout ça pour cet après-midi

Je vais craquer, si si, je vais craquer


----------



## macelene (4 Mars 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben les barreaux nont pas lâché mais mes nerfs je ne sais plus ce quil valent. Je vais devoir déclarer forfait pour cette cession.
> Pourquoi ?
> 
> * trop de boulot *
> ...



*bon pas de soucis, tu as le droit de faire relâche, en tous cas moi je t'en voudrais pas.... *

courage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on fait pas toujours ce qu'on veut dans la vie


----------



## Nephou (4 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *On est tous avec toi !!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 tu me donnes une idée : je vais faire un inventaire à la Prévert de tout ce qui se trouve dans mon bureau


----------



## aricosec (4 Mars 2004)

*ouf,c'est bien connu,il n'y a pas plus occupé qu'un retraité,mais j'ai reussi a pondre quelque chose*
.
Voici le nouveau thème : l'Orient 
Les mots,Chaleur,Mimosa,Brume,Chien-loup,Boîte 
.
est ce bien toi,est ce  un reve
quand au reveil tu me souris
tes meches brunes bordent tes levres
quand tu te love au pied du lit
ton corps ondule,quand tu te leve
que tu entame un pas de danse
et c'est montant  comme une seve
que la CHALEUR brule mes sens
je vois en toi belle orientale
plus qu'un serpent sortie d'un fruit
je vois en toi une cabale
qui pourrait bien pourrir ma vie
pourtant toujours je vais vers toi
et souvent entre CHIEN et LOUP
quand tes mains s'emparent de moi
je suis  un roi,et je suis fou
les matins pour moi sont galas
quand le jardin se  pare de fleurs
jaune eclatant des MIMOSAS
et  rose pale des resedas
malheureusement il me faudra
profiter bientot de la BRUME
sortir de ta vie malissa
avant que l'amour me consume
on ne peut pas toujours gagner
les sentiments sont effemerent
s'il nous est permis de rever
il nous faut revenirent sur terre
oui je t'aime ma malissa
mais ton frere lui ne m'aime pas
et mon age n'est pas adequoite
pour m'endormir dans une BOITE


----------



## gribouille (4 Mars 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> *ouf,c'est bien connu,il n'y a pas plus occupé qu'un retraité *
> .



La société actuelle et ses vieux, c'est comme les gens qui laissent trainer les croutes de fromage dans leur réfrigérateurs.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				aricosec a dit:
			
		

> *mais j'ai reussi a pondre quelque chose*
> .



t'as perdu une prothèse ?


----------



## gribouille (4 Mars 2004)

dis donc elle à une conjonctivite fulgurante..... elle me lis pas assez ça se voit


----------



## aricosec (4 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> t'est un vrai casanova papy


.
tiens la grib,je fais comme  on a dit,j'ai reçu le cheque,je t'envoi malissa,tu te demerde avec son frerot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






sauras tu faire queque chose,a tu l'experience voulu,c'est une gourmande


----------



## Nephou (4 Mars 2004)

Message effacé par Nephou


----------



## Nephou (4 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> [] il devrait ouvrir un nouveau tradada[]



ça marche


----------



## Nephou (4 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais savoir, depuis le temps, que *JA-MAIS* je n'écrirais :
> *[] il devrait ouvrir un nouveau thread[]*
> Il y a belle durette, comme disait ma sur, que j'ai renoncé à écrire tdre... reth... reatdrtre... _et merde !_








 je ne vois pas de quoi tu parles


----------



## Luc G (4 Mars 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> je ne vois pas de quoi tu parles



Il n'y a pas de pire aveugle que celui qui ne veut rien entendre.


----------



## Nephou (4 Mars 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a pas de pire aveugle que celui qui ne veut rien entendre.


Comment ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












bon jarrête de relever mon compteur et place à « et avec la tête »


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon.
> _On se cotise pour envoyer un hèmepé à TibomonG4 ??_
> 
> 
> ...



Notre panthère préférée est occupée à parler mâlitude ...enfin je crois ...


----------



## gribouille (4 Mars 2004)

laisser ma panthère noir adorée tranquille.... elle est sous protection du seigneur tout puissant l'Amok et de son geolier-bourreau gribouille....


----------



## Luc G (5 Mars 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> *ouf,c'est bien connu,il n'y a pas plus occupé qu'un retraité*



Mais si, mais si, je traîne encore plus qu'un retraité et sans l'excuse du pastis à siroter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Orient Omnibus
--------------
Prendre le train vers Istamboul
Dans la brume bleutée des gares
Dormir en rêvant de Kaboul
De Samarcande ou de Kashgar 

Se réveiller dans la chaleur,
L'entêtement des mimosas,
Laisser couler les heures
Sous les murs que le temps brisa.

Dans l'ombre où les chiens-loups
Halètent, cuirassés de boue
Voir se lever lente la lune
Su les marais, si brune.

Voir se lever le jour encore moite
Tandis que vers les dunes vides
un chameau solitaire boîte
Dieu forgeron d'une aube aride.


----------



## macmarco (5 Mars 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Mais si, mais si, je traîne encore plus qu'un retraité et sans l'excuse du pastis à siroter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aricosec (5 Mars 2004)

ouais,ça devient coton roberto,si on ne sais pas qui est elle,je m'voila handicapé,assez preste au rond de jambes,si je complimente un elle,je risque de prêter a confusion.
.
une recap s'impose.
prochain message, qui est elle celui la ?


----------



## aricosec (5 Mars 2004)

une enquete sur certaines personnes,sois disant debordees par le boulot,photo a l'appui


----------



## macmarco (5 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Oui-bon !*
> Merci Lorna !
> 
> 
> ...



Perdu ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est pas toi la dernière personne à pas être au courant ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ouarf !


----------



## Nephou (5 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Oui-bon !*
> Merci Lorna !
> 
> 
> ...


Ouais bas non, t'étais pas le dernier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Euh dis-moi Rob  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Qu'entends-tu pas par des voies détournées


----------



## gribouille (5 Mars 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Ouais bas non, t'étais pas le dernier
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est pas moi j'ai rien dit... je sais garder un secret même pendant 6 moix si il faut


----------



## Luc G (5 Mars 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> une enquete sur certaines personnes,sois disant debordees par le boulot,photo a l'appui



Arico, je te rappelle encore une fois la différence entre la médisance (dire du mal de gens en disant des choses vraies) et la calomnies (dire du mal des gens en disant des choses fausses). Devine de quel côté tu erres.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Tu ferais mieux de nous dire à quoi tu passes tes longues après-midis, ces temps-ci : la pêche est fermée, non ?


----------



## macmarco (5 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ben heu... Ah bon ? _Tu t' fais pas draguer par MP, toi ???_







Ben moi non plus !


----------



## gribouille (5 Mars 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi non plus !



bah moi si


----------



## macmarco (5 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> bah moi si







Par un de tes nombreux pseudos ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mars 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Voilà !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bravo à tous pour ces textes magnifiques


----------



## macmarco (5 Mars 2004)

Wahou ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci... _*Tibelle...* je peux ?_
















Merci beaucoup ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Dites, vous me laissez le temps de réfléchir jusqu'à ce soir ?_


----------



## Nephou (5 Mars 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Wahou !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je ten prie, je ten prie réfléchi


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mars 2004)

Tibo merci


----------



## macelene (5 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bravo à tous pour ces textes magnifiques



Merci à toi qui que tu sois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  !!!!

Mais bon on dirait que ce vainqueur a été désigné  *un peu par dessus la jambe !!!*
























  en tous cas  *Bravissimo Macmarco, j'aime toujours autant ...*


----------



## macmarco (5 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tibo merci



Désolé Tibo, je ne voulais pas te froisser !


----------



## macmarco (5 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> en tous cas  *Bravissimo Macmarco, j'aime toujours autant ...*



 *Merci macelene ! Je t'adore !*


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mars 2004)

On avait dit 19H non


----------



## Nephou (5 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Mais bon on dirait que ce vainqueur a été désigné  *un peu par dessus la jambe !!!*








 Je croyais que cétait par dessous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En tous cas, toutes mes félicitations et merci pour ce texte fortement imagé comme tu sais si bien les mitonner


----------



## macmarco (5 Mars 2004)

Merci Nephou !


----------



## macelene (5 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> On avait dit 19H non








  c'est toi qui avais dit 19h....






 Nous,  on avait pas le feu au ©.... 

Désolé (ée) (és) (ées) de t'avoir pressé (e)...









  merci encore de ton dévouement


----------



## Luc G (5 Mars 2004)

Bravo, macmarco et pour la suite, c'est toi le chef, tu fais comme tu veux. Te laisse pas emberlifibobiner par les discutailleurs du coin qui vont te réclamer plus tôt, plus tard, moins ci, moins ça. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Envoie-les valser, ça leur fera des vacances : 
"Dansez sur moi, dansez sur moi, dansez sur moi
le jour de mes funérailles 
que la vie soit feu d'artifice 
et la mort un feu de paille"


----------



## macmarco (5 Mars 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Bravo, macmarco et pour la suite, c'est toi le chef, tu fais comme tu veux. Te laisse pas emberlifibobiner par les discutailleurs du coin qui vont te réclamer plus tôt, plus tard, moins ci, moins ça.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci Luc ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Jolie devise !


----------



## Luc G (5 Mars 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Merci Luc !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est du toulousain  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






J'espère que des gens danseront mercredi.


----------



## aricosec (6 Mars 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *Arico,comme d'habitude tu as une apprehension exact des gens
> je reconnais que tu as absolument raison sur ce coup là,mais
> Tu ferais mieux de nous dire à quoi tu passes tes longues après-midis, ces temps-ci : la pêche est fermée, non ? *


.
justement je peus meubler tes heures creuses,j'ai 440 disque de jazz a remixer,ça prend tout mon temps et c'est vachement fastidieux,les vieux on leur file toujours des boulots a la con.


----------



## macmarco (6 Mars 2004)

Voilà :

Les cinq mots + un en option que vous pouvez utiliser à la place de l'un de ceux par défaut :

Veille
Satellite
Dublin
Répétiteur(rice)
String
(+)
Aurore

Donc on va dire jusqu'à vendredi 12/03/04 minuit.

A vous de jouer les ami(e)s !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2004)

Bravo Macmarco !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(oui je sais je suis un peu en retard ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Mars 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Voilà :
> String



T'as un deal avec Élisa


----------



## macmarco (6 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> T'as un deal avec Élisa

















Si tu pouvais éclairer ma lanterne...


----------



## macelene (6 Mars 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Si tu pouvais éclairer ma lanterne...



allez Marco je te donne une piste : " Dim-Up ©, petits dessous affriolants ...( de marque de préférences©, etc....  )












Trop bien ton suje, tes mots, ...

Tout va bien dans ce monde de Fous !!!


----------



## macmarco (6 Mars 2004)

C'est le rapport avec Elisa qui me laisse perplexe...
Enfin, j'imagine que ça fait référence à un des nombreux sujets que je ne suis pas...


----------



## Luc G (6 Mars 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> justement je peus meubler tes heures creuses,j'ai 440 disque de jazz a remixer,ça prend tout mon temps et c'est vachement fastidieux,les vieux on leur file toujours des boulots a la con.



Apparemment, tu passes plus de temps à remixer les citations que tu fais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Y a des boulots plus pénibles que remixer des disques de jazz, quoique pour ceux qui vont écouter tes remix, on se demande


----------



## macmarco (7 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Macmarco !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci Lorna !


----------



## aricosec (8 Mars 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Voilà :
> 
> Les cinq mots + un en option que vous pouvez utiliser à la place de l'un de ceux par défaut :
> 
> ...


c'est super,mais il est de bon ton d'ajouter un theme pour utiliser ces cinq mots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,un voyage,un hold up,un crime,le premier amour de la vie,ALEM quand il a ete depucelé,la premiere cuite de LEMMY les idées ne manque pas,quoi c'est y ton theme ?


----------



## macmarco (8 Mars 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> c'est super,mais il est de bon ton d'ajouter un theme pour utiliser ces cinq mots
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Ben !... Arico ! Remets tes lunettes ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*Re: Nouveau thème : Mission : impossible*

Remarque, t'étais pas loin, puisque visiblement pour toi c'était mission : impossible de retrouver le thème !



















Merci pour cette bonne rigolade, Arico !


----------



## Nephou (9 Mars 2004)

Jai un petit quelque chose pour vous tous car je n'aimerais pas laisser certaines choses inachevées. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Vous prendrez-bien un petit extrait naturel dOrient non ?


----------



## macelene (9 Mars 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Jai un petit quelque chose pour vous tous car je n'aimerais pas laisser certaines choses inachevées.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  oh que oui, Nephou, ya pas eu assez de lecture ces jours-ci


----------



## Nephou (9 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> oh que oui, Nephou, ya pas eu assez de lecture ces jours-ci



 <blockquote><font class="small"> Orient:</font><hr />
Tempête, vacarme, fusion des éléments. Meurtrie, blessée, saignée, chair étreinte. Soleil couché, lumière éteinte, rideaux tirés et les yeux fermés, orgie : jouissance.

Le temps, lacet lascif, passe sans se lasser entre létroite tresse de tissu et la fleur gourmande dune liesse lasse : chaleur.

Reposant céans sur ses sein seyant elle sassoit sur la brume duveteuse dune parure de soie. Un éclair succinct de parfum de mimosa, la présence furtive d'une fourrure de chien-loup. La toison attisante et perlée de son identité entêtante  de sa boite sans malice  paraît : celle-ci ciselée dans la chair et le tissu plissés.

Enflammé, le soleil sélève.

[/QUOTE]
Voilà, humblement mais amoureusement.


----------



## macelene (9 Mars 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, humblement mais amoureusement.
> 
> Orient:
> 
> ...









  Que dire devant tant d' Amour .....


----------



## macmarco (9 Mars 2004)

Superbe, Nephou !!!!




Dommage que tu n'aies pu poster ce superbe texte en temps et en heure... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est pas sûr que j'aurai gagné !


----------



## Nephou (9 Mars 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Dommage que tu n'aies pu poster ce superbe texte en temps et en heure...


je compte bien me rattraper avec ton sujet.


----------



## macmarco (9 Mars 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> je compte bien me rattraper avec ton sujet.



Super !


----------



## aricosec (10 Mars 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> *Re: Nouveau thème : Mission : impossible*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.







ah bon !,maintenant si vous faites dans la finesse alors  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



si il faut lire dans les marges,je ne retrouve plus mes marques
bon te fache pas ! mea culpa !


----------



## macmarco (10 Mars 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Désolé Arico !
Je te promet, la prochaine fois je mets le titre dans le post !
C'est simplement parce que j'ai l'habitude de regarder le titre quand je reçois les notifications de réponses... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> bon te fache pas ! mea culpa !



Je suis pas faché ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'espère que toi non plus !


----------



## macmarco (10 Mars 2004)

Merci Roberto ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je n'en attendais pas moins de toi !


----------



## macelene (10 Mars 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Merci Roberto !
> 
> 
> 
> ...









 Ben vi et nous après ça, va falloir qu'on se décarcasse une fois de plus ....

C'est beau


----------



## Kak (10 Mars 2004)

Tu vois, le métier, cest un art.

Le travail bien fait ne relève pas de la magie, mais dune conscience appliquée.
Suffit pas darriver, de se secouer le troufion sans plan préétabli avec méticulosité.
Suffit pas darriver la _veille_, de prendre laffaire en cours sans précaution.
Faut ouvrir les yeux et la cervelle

Si tu veux viser un _satellite_, tu ne prends pas ton arme pour tirer dans les étoiles en espérant que ta cible est bien là où on te la dit.
Tu regardes dabord dans la lunette pour vérifier sil est bien là, s'il est accessible.
Sinon cest ta mise en orbite à toi quest programmée, tu vois.
Et dans le meilleur des cas, cest le retour direct dans ton patelin du côté de  _Dublin_.

Alors técoute la _répétitrice_.
Tu te laisse pas distraire par un téton qui pourrait apparaître, un _string_ qui pourrait dépasser.
Tu te concentres tu vois, parce que elle, cest une pro.
Et qui vaut mieux lécouter répéter le plan jusquà saturation, jusquà ce quil te rentre dans la moelle.

Me fait pas honte.
Me fait pas mentir.
Jai misé ma crédiblité, moi.
Jai lhonorabilité du métier, moi.
Hein, cest pas parce quon trucide des mecs quon a pas dhonorabilté.
Alors à ceux qui mavait dit que cétait mission impossible, je veux leur dire:
Voilà, il la fait proprement.
Il la fait dans le grand art.

Tu me refait le coup de Trafalgar de lautre fois, 
Tu me refait plus de mort quil nest indiqué sur ta feuille de route,
Et tes fini 

Et je suis fini.

Et là je pourrai me dire que te remettre dans le droit chemin était mission impossible.


----------



## Kak (10 Mars 2004)

Merci







et j'invite tous les amateurs de lingerie à aller voir.


----------



## macmarco (10 Mars 2004)

Merci Kak ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je suis vraiment honoré de ta participation !


----------



## Kak (10 Mars 2004)

Mais tout le plaisir est pour moi!


----------



## Nephou (10 Mars 2004)

Kak a dit:
			
		

> Mais tout le plaisir est pour moi!


égoïste  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Merci à toi et à Roberto


----------



## aricosec (11 Mars 2004)

mission impossible,Veille,Satellite,Dublin,Répétiteur(rice) ,String,(+)Aurore
.
ça y est,c'est arrivé,quelqun frappe a ma porte,on m'avait prevenu
la VEILLE,a force d'envoyer des messages dans les ondes tu finiras
par avoir des reponses,helas c'est le facteur avec des bafouilles
,il n'y a pourtant pas si longtemps que jesuis equipé d'une antenne
 SATELLITE,avant je me contentais du telephone pour parler,mais depuis
 quelques temps, je me reveillais la nuit.
au fond de ma chambre,je croyais voir des ancetres irlandais vetus
de cotes de mailles,sur des chevaux de feu partir sus a l'anglais
pour reconquerir DUBLIN ignominieusement anexé,ou coulait la biere
chaude,au lieu de notre brune legendaire
a l'ecoute 25 sur 24,mon fils et moi meme attendions le cri de ralliement
du jardinier,sans oranger ni lilas,mais il s'en fout car il a sa belle
aupres de lui,
helas comme un REPETITEUR de messe,les heures s'egrennent inexorablement
pourtant dernierement j'ai reçu une reponse a ma suplique que j'avais
exprimé en ces termes
homme portant bien son age,oui il le porte tres bien,cherche femme sans age
ou alors pas trop,pour echanges culturels,et plus (de preference)rendez vous
est pris sur la plage de trouville,un bungalow rouge et vert avec 
marqué dessus,reservé aux porteuses de STRINGS transparents.
j'atendrait dimanche matin jusqu'a L'AURORE
.
les reponses furent nombreuses,me demandant outre ma situation sociale
l'epaisseur de mon compte en banque,
la culture vraiment ça paye pour draguer
.
j'arrive docteur !


----------



## Les Toubettes suppositoires-girls (11 Mars 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> j'arrive docteur !



 [COLOR=666666] _ Et hop ! un petit peu... non beaucoup d'huile de lin sur les escaliers..... et swwwiiiiiooouuuup .... un rico volant.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/COLOR]_


----------



## macmarco (11 Mars 2004)

Merci m'sieur 'Rico !


----------



## aricosec (12 Mars 2004)

glou ! glou ! glou  !


----------



## macmarco (12 Mars 2004)

Eh ben alors ???!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Seulement trois participant(e)s ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_Hey ! macelene, Nephou, Lumai, LucG, Lorna, TibomonG4 et les autres, qu'est-ce que vous faîtes ?
Il vous inspire pas mon sujet ?
Vous êtes en vacances ?
Vous voulez un délai ?..._


----------



## Nephou (12 Mars 2004)

Work in progress : déjà trois mots de places


----------



## Nephou (12 Mars 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Work in progress : déjà trois mots de places


Enfin quatre


----------



## Nephou (12 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Bien dit !*
> 'Faut les remuer un peu... !



Continuez, ça marche; il me reste à conclure (puis jai ma photo depuis le début).


----------



## Nephou (12 Mars 2004)

Ça avance, ça avance, si je n'étais pas tout le temps déranger par vos interventions aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







* rêverie *
Voilà ! Il la fait : quelques lignes de rêve et  de vie dans des lignes de code et dennui. Une parenthèse ouverte sur des fantasmes dadolescent et des souvenirs dadulte. Ce que certains qualifieraient de rêverie érotique en prenant des pincettes et des gants. Lui voit ça comme un condensé démotion, de matière vivante. Ce quil souhaite exprimer est romantisme nu, sans vieil artifice pourpre ou rosé.
Volutes.
Sourire.
Il est satisfait  peut-être un peu trop  de son présent discret à lhumanité. Il y aura peut-être quelques grincheux pour parler de plaisanterie douteuse. Certains y verraient peut-être un geste de contestation dérisoire si ils peuvent remonter jusquà Dublin mais ils ne pourront pas. De toutes façons cela na aucune importance. Lui non plus nen aura plus une fois son contrat terminé chez EADS.
Lueur orangée.
Cendre.
Il se sera quand même bien amusé dans la programmation de ce satellite de télécommunication. Malgré quelques sueurs froides lors de lexécution-test de son programme sur le répétiteur ce matin tout sest déroulé dans le calme. Il peut à loisir se remémorer les deux nuits blanches que lui a coûté sont présent coupable au monde. Il pense aux doutes de ses « compagnons darme », aux fesses galbées par la dentelle dun string de son inspiratrice. Demain, la mise en orbite. Demain encore le goût de l'adrénaline dans la bouche.
Demain.
Lattente.
Le hasard.
Il ne regardera plus jamais le ciel comme avant. Il se demandera à tout moment si les lignes de code dissimulées, masquées, mélangées, sauront se réunir et remplir leur rôle. Mission impossible ? Il ne le croit pas ; il est sûr de lui. Peut-être un peu prétentieux, comme tous les génies. Mais quand-même : dissimuler une photographie de femme nue, belle, désirable, et un message de paix dans les entrailles numériques dun satellite de télécommunication. Un _easter-egg_ de luxe en somme ; qui se révélera, ou pas, en fonction de paramètre quil a choisi de ne pas contrôler. Et quand-elle se révélera ce ne sera plus que ce signal que sera capable denvoyer le satellite. Quand il pense au cahier des charges recommandant une programmation figée et inflexible pour faire de ce satellite une antenne sûre et impiratable depuis la Terre Ils vont regretter.

Il éteint son ordinateur et pointe pour la dernière fois avec un sourire qui étonnera lhôtesse pendant trois mois encore puis elle comprendra.


----------



## Nephou (12 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux rajouter *FredOupsy* _(quelle plume, nom de bon sang !)_, *Anntraxh* _(ça l'occupera)_, et aussi *Elisa*, elle n'était jusqu'à présent que lectrice du tradada et _elle a besoin d'un gite d'étape_ !



Dis, t'écoute quand on te cause (pis qu'est-ce que tu fous au boulot à cette heure toi aussi ?)


----------



## anntraxh (12 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux rajouter  *Anntraxh* _(ça l'occupera) .....
> 
> _


_

je suis occupée , très cher Roberto, j'essaie de vivre, de survivre, je ne suis pas assez subtile que pour rivaliser avec vos belles phrases .. quoique parfois , à vous lire , l'envie pourrait m'en venir ... je me borne à ce que je sais faire ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Eh ben alors ???!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



voui un délai, cooL !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




si si, ton sujet est 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ainsi que tes mots, mais ma minette a caché ma plume, elle adore jouer avec la coquine


----------



## macmarco (12 Mars 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> voui un délai, cooL !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK, bon eh bien on dit lundi à minuit ?


----------



## macelene (13 Mars 2004)

Dis Nephou ??  C'est le premier épisode ??


----------



## macelene (13 Mars 2004)

* Mission Impossible *

Plongeon dans le cosmos, où le temps s'étire et se cale sur les levers et les couchers de lune.
* La veille * elle allait faire sa première traversée en solitaire.
Pas de * satellites * à cette époque.
Rien pour la guider.
Elle est seule submergée par des bouffées de liberté et de désirs.
Chercher et composer l'autre.
La dernière fenêtre sur le monde se ferme....






* Amanecer de plomo *
Lagrimas de sangre, 
Nunca mas ...
Cuerpos pulverizados,
nunca mas ...
La tortura se llevo un trozo de pulmones.
de los ojos reventados sale lo horroroso.

Intento de hablar.
Pero nu puedo.
tan dolorido.
Que me arrepiento de este, una vez mas
desperado.

Hay un muro que crece, con altura
desmedida y voraz.

En el reflejo oscuro del espejo, 
Podrian ver el mar y las estrellas.
Esta noche letal.
La ventana refleja sangre negra, 
Odio a la muerte.

Este dia sin fechar, 
Vestirse de luto...

No se por cuanto tiempo.
Bajo el azul muriendo en blanco, 
Una gaviota....
Quiero ver la mas y mas ¡¡¡

Mis ojos estan cargado de ver
este Mundo.
Es un sueño de PAZ que 
quiero hacer cada noche...[/b]

Et quand *  l'Aurore * apparaîtra au coin de ma vie, 
je veux encore trouver la 
solution de la PAIX, pour la PAIX.

Je suis rentrée hallucinée de ce monde Sanglant... !!!


* Retourno alucinada de este viaje de Sangre....

¡ Malditos instantes sin Vida ¡
NUNCA MAS ..... NUNCA MAS .....

El once del mes de marzo el año dos mil cuatro... *


( Je n'ai pas trouvé de place pour un * string * , sauf cette si fine cordelette qui nous attache encore au monde... Ni pour *répétitrice*.... Je ne peux donner de leçons à personne.... J'avais commencé de vous écrire, et ... mes mots ont déviés.....)

* Changer le Monde !!! Mission Impossible ...

      Cambiar el Mundo ¡¡¡ Mision Impossible....

      Espero que Si ... ¡¡¡

      J'espère que Oui ... !!!   *


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2004)

*c'est sympa*, macelene  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





_et si le courage ne me manque pas, quelque chose demain dans la journée..._ 

je profite donc lâchement du délai accordé à *Fredoupsy*, qu'elle en soit remerciée


----------



## Luc G (13 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que Oui ... !!!



Moi aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quant au reste, pas trop de temps pour propoétiseer.

Faut pas charrier
Vouloir me faire réparer
Le répartiteur du quartier
En une nuit, faut être taré.

Si au moins j'avais un répétiteur
Pour me lire pendant mon labeur
Le bouquin que je n'ai pas fini :
"Gens de Dublin", cette nuit.

La lune avance et moi je veille
C'est pas une vie pour mes vieux os
Jusqu'à l'aurore suer sang et eau
Ça commence à me chauffer les oreilles.

Leur internet,
Je m'en tape
C'est l'heure des Satrape
Pas des prises de tête.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Eh ben alors ???!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




On parle de moi ? Où çà ?????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ah mais biensûr ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais euh faut dire, que j'ai pas très bien suivi ce qui s'est dit (ou écrit) ...euh, je ne sais plus trop où on en est ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Comment ? je n'écoute pas en classe ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, non, non, je ne dirais pas ça, mais plutôt que ces temps je suis distraite par ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bon OK j'avoue, je ne me sens pas super inspirée ces derniers temps ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




le délai, c'était jusqu'à quand ...?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Bon je vais faire un petit retour dans les pages précédentes, et je verrais si mon inspiration me revient ... pas gagné


----------



## Nephou (15 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Dis Nephou ??  C'est le premier épisode ??








 Ben cétait pas prévu mais on ne sait jamais


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2004)

*Mission impossible*






Marre de ce boulot, vraiment marre!

Je venais une fois de plus de me prendre un savon alors que je ne n'avais pris aucune des décisions qui nous avaient amenés là!

Ce n'était pas de ma faute si ce vaisseau qui croisait dans l'espace depuis exactement 181 jours ce lundi n'avait pas été conçu pour des missions aussi longues! 

Et nous étions ici comme des imbéciles en attendant que des ingénieurs somptueusement payés à ne rien foutre veuillent bien se donner la peine 
de réécrire les "*strings*" foutus dès l'origine comme l'as de pique! Comme s'il avait été impossible de vérifier tout ça avant d'expédier l'engin...

Nous étions positionnés comme* satellite* de Jupiter afin de servir de* répétiteur*  pour relayer vers la terre les communications en provenance 
de vaisseaux croisant aux confins du système solaire. 

Résultat: certaines communications étaient "polluées" par des interférences venues d'on ne sait où! Les logiciels utilisés dans les filtres 
devaient sortir tout droit des labos de Seattle!

Comme si cette tâche n'avait pas pu être confiée à un engin automatique...    

Ne me restait plus qu'à essayer de penser à des souvenirs plus agréables pour m'évader de cet endroit!

Ce n'était pas ce qui me manquait les souvenirs agréables...

Mais bon, je ne recommencerai pas la bêtise de partir nous geler en Irlande comme l'année dernière: croyant faire plaisir à mon amie, je l'avais 
emmenée passer quelques jours à *Dublin* où, mis à part la musique pour elle et les pubs pour moi, nous n'avions pas pu profiter de la campagne 
vu le temps à coucher dehors!

Cette fois, ce serait droit vers le sud: un bateau partant le soir de Marseille qui nous amènerait à l'*aurore* devant Ajaccio, nous permettant, 
une heure avant d'arriver à quai, de sentir toutes les odeurs du maquis en admirant une cote de rêve faite rochers tourmentés à la couleur pourpre 
alternant avec de petites criques désertes au sable fin et blond qu'une mer turquoise venait nonchalamment caresser...

La *veille*, quand je lui avais annoncé ce projet, j'ai bien cru qu'elle allait faire sauter les haut-parleurs tellement elle avait manifesté sa joie!

Il faut bien admettre que le ciel de Normandie, où elle attendait mon retour, expliquait son envie de chaleur et de lumière!

Pour moi, la couleur des ses yeux verts me regardant tendrement suffisait à me transporter au paradis!

C'était curieux, tout de même: moi qui, gamin, avait rêvé de me promener dans les étoiles, j'aurais dû être comblé! 

Mais non, je préférais maintenant le bonheur d'être à ses cotés, sa main dans la mienne, à l'écouter ronronner comme l'adorable chaton qu'elle était!


----------



## macmarco (15 Mars 2004)

Merci l'ami Lemmy !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2004)

_l'émotion, dans doute..._ 

*et merci à ma muse...*


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> OK, bon eh bien on dit lundi à minuit ?




*ah ! alors à flûte tard ! * ... si je parviens à retrouver mon crayon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







hé ! hé !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2004)

Et hop !  Wala.... c'est l'heure.... 






C'était  *"Mission Impossible"* d'émission impossible, présentée par moi-même Fred'oupsy,
première diffusion et dernière sur MacG dans "Et avec la tête?" d'AricoSec, thème proposé par MacMarco 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En remerciement d'avoir pris le temps de me lire...   cliquez sur ce lien... _(en cours de MàJ)_ 
si vous voulez  écouter et obtenir les paroles de cette chanson* 
* Sauvez  le monde... de MC Solaar


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2004)

ça valait la peine d'attendre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bravo *Fredoupsy*


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mars 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ça valait la peine d'attendre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ouai, on attend toujours à "Et avec Google"


----------



## bebert (15 Mars 2004)

Je vote pour Fred !


----------



## macelene (15 Mars 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> Et hop !  Wala.... c'est l'heure....
> 
> 
> C'était  *"Mission Impossible"* d'émission impossible, présentée par moi-même Fred'oupsy,
> ...














 Que du bonheur ... Merci FredO...

Et moi je vote pour toi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_PS: vous voudrez bien excuser mon texte en espagnol. Mais il est venu comme ça, tout doucement. En pensant très fort à Notre Planète qu'il faut garder belle pour qu'elle dure toujours. Dur de vous traduire les mots de ce texte écrit à main levée... Merci ... _


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ça valait la peine d'attendre
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			
				bebert a dit:
			
		

> Je vote pour Fred !






			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> Que du bonheur ... Merci FredO...
> 
> Et moi je vote pour toi...
> 
> ...



Merci à vous !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  vos textes aussi, sont tous super !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'cusez moi de faire court mais j'suis vidée... 
je file au dodo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bonne nuit et à bientô^t !


----------



## macmarco (16 Mars 2004)

D'abord, je me suis dit, ça va être mission impossible de choisir entre toutes ces belles histoires !
Que de textes jolis, drôles, émouvants, surprenants...
Puis, la dernière ligne droite arrivant avec un rebondissement digne des meilleurs films d'espionnage, c'est devenu mission impossible de garder le suspense et le secret du choix du texte victorieux puisqu'il apparaît comme une évidence aux yeux de tout le monde, comme si un satellite, obéissant à un string caché dans ses lignes de programme, avait décidé de diffuser l'information à la terre entière :
*Victoire de Fredoupsy !!!!**
Bravo !!!*

Je suis vraiment très heureux de t'avoir accordé ce délai qui a permis d'avoir encore plus de beaux textes à lire, dont le tien !!!
Merci Fredoupsy !















A toi de jouer !


----------



## macmarco (16 Mars 2004)

Et je tiens aussi à vous remercier toutes et tous de m'avoir fait l'honneur et le plaisir de participer à cette session et de nous avoir fait partager d'aussi beaux textes !

*Merci et bravo !!!*


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Et je tiens aussi à vous remercier toutes et tous de m'avoir fait l'honneur et le plaisir de participer à cette session et de nous avoir fait partager d'aussi beaux textes !
> *Merci et bravo !!!*



merci *macmarco*





et encore bravo à *Fredoupsy*





 [façon Global] * et c'est pour quand, le nouveau sujet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* [/façon Global]


----------



## macmarco (16 Mars 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> merci *macmarco*



De rien, merci à toi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> et encore bravo à *Fredoupsy*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bah là, ce sera pour demain parce qu'elle est au dodo notre gagnante ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Elle a même pas vu qu'elle avait gagné !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Bah là, ce sera pour demain parce qu'elle est au dodo notre gagnante !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'ai bien peur que tu aies raison 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ces jeunes sont d'une insouciance


----------



## macmarco (16 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et pis [mode comique de répétition]*merci au jury, qui est gentil !*[/mode comique de répétition]







_Et vous trouvez ça drôle ?_


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mars 2004)

Bravo Fredo


----------



## Nephou (16 Mars 2004)

Félicitations Fredoupsy et reviens nous vite pour un nouveau thème


----------



## aricosec (16 Mars 2004)

là ,"ya" pas de doute c'est mérité,FREDOUPSY a vu grand
si ce suget devient labellisé et attire les plus grand(e)s,va falloir repartir a zero,
par exemple un trait de genie !
*"ET AVEC LA TÊTE II"*
pourquoi pas,?ça commence a faire un paquet de pages
qu'en pensez vous,? et qu'en pense les chefs  du bar !
nous attendons les quolibets de ces sieurs


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Elle a même pas vu qu'elle avait gagné !



Si, si, ... j'ai eu la joie de le découvrir ce matin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 discrètement entre deux traitements d'dossiers. 
_Etant arrivée en catastrophe au travail (en retard) + pas tte seule, je n'ai pu me joindre à vous avant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_ 

*Merci beaucoup  macMarco !!!* 

















_Dites, vous me laissez le temps de réfléchir jusqu'à ce soir ?_








*Et encore Merci à tout le monde * pour vos félicitations qui me touchent infiniment!





















A plus tard pour de nouvelles aventures, si vous le voulez bien !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2004)

En espérant que cela vous convienne,  voici le thème :   *Archéologie* 

Cela peut-être une découverte, expédition, fouille, mission, etc.
Enfin, tout ce qui vous passe par la tête du vécu, réel, fiction au fantastique comme d'hab'  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Les cinq mots proposés sont:

<font color="blue">*- écrin

- boussole

- générateur (trice)

- château

- flûte *</font>
(+)
*- immerger*  en tant que sixième mot complément ou joker à choix !


Pour les délais on va dire jusqu'à mardi 23/03/04 22h30 au plus tard jeudi 26/03/04 18h00 

Voilà, je crois n'avoir rien oublier 





Alors, à vos plumes mes ami(e)s !


----------



## macmarco (16 Mars 2004)

Joli thème Fredoupsy ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Allez hop !
Au boulot !


----------



## Nephou (16 Mars 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> En espérant que cela vous convienne,  voici le thème :   *Archéologie*
> 
> Cela peut-être une découverte, expédition, fouille, mission, etc.
> Enfin, tout ce qui vous passe par la tête du vécu, réel, fiction au fantastique comme d'hab'
> ...


Je vais peut être me permettre douvrir le bal, sans gilet pour men parer.

Il ne me faut pas creuser beaucoup pour tomber sur un crâne le mien. Je nai pas faim car elle, homonyme, me tenaille. « Pourquoi ? » Ce soir, assis à même un tapis parant les meurtrissures du parquet, je rumine. La chemise défaite mais la cravate nouée je me sens sale dune journée propre, passée dans le *château* du quai dOrsay (non lautre), *écrin* industriel un rien poussiéreux. Je relis quelques bribes de conversations nayant jamais eu lieu. Un il négligent et paresseux, mayant  coûté mes ailes, se pose régulièrement sur le réveil, *boussole de mes soirées*. « Pourquoi ? » Tant de mots, tant de temps passé. Activité *génératrice* de contacts ? Je ne semble plus avoir dâge ni de sexe. Je ne semble plus avoir de nom, ni de plume. Mue ? Je m*immerge* sans doute trop dans cette base de données.

Demain soir, il y aura des flûtes et des paillettes et ça me donne envie de pleurer.


----------



## macelene (17 Mars 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Je vais peut être me permettre douvrir le bal, sans gilet pour men parer.
> 
> Il ne me faut pas creuser beaucoup pour tomber sur un crâne le mien. Je nai pas faim car elle, homonyme, me tenaille. « Pourquoi ? » Ce soir, assis à même un tapis parant les meurtrissures du parquet, je rumine. La chemise défaite mais la cravate nouée je me sens sale dune journée propre, passée dans le *château* du quai dOrsay (non lautre), *écrin* industriel un rien poussiéreux. Je relis quelques bribes de conversations nayant jamais eu lieu. Un il négligent et paresseux, mayant  coûté mes ailes, se pose régulièrement sur le réveil, *boussole de mes soirées*. « Pourquoi ? » Tant de mots, tant de temps passé. Activité *génératrice* de contacts ? Je ne semble plus avoir dâge ni de sexe. Je ne semble plus avoir de nom, ni de plume. Mue ? Je m*immerge* sans doute trop dans cette base de données.
> 
> Demain soir, il y aura des flûtes et des paillettes et ça me donne envie de pleurer.












 Je suis estomaquée ...  dis moi tu as des ... enfin t'as eu le sujet comment toi ??? avant tout le monde...  ????

Très plein de petites impressions ce texte ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Simple.. sensible...
Bon allez stop...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2004)

le moins qu'on puisse dire:

*vite* fait,   *bien* fait


----------



## Nephou (17 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Je suis estomaquée ...  dis moi tu as des ... enfin t'as eu le sujet comment toi ??? avant tout le monde...  ????
> 
> Très plein de petites impressions ce texte ...
> 
> ...


Merci macelène ; tu sais j'ai toujours mes mots à fleur de peau car ils me lont sans doute sauvé. Il y a des circonstances par lesquelles tout sort dun coup  un peu en vrac mais je suis construit comme ça : un peu en vrac.


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Mars 2004)

Dans le château de Laz  aux murs rongés par les siècles écoulés, se tenait debout devant une table en orne, grossièrement sculptée, un joueur de flûte habillé de pourpre.  
Il était arrivé là tout en jouant de la flûte de pan, appelé par il ne savait plus qui et porté par le hasard, comme parfois... Il le savait mais ne s'en souvenait guère.... Ce qu'il savait aussi c'est qu'au son de la flûte, il arrivait que la boîte, posée sur la table devant lui, s'ouvre lentement pour laisser entrevoir, reposant dans un écrin de soie, une boussole. À l'intérieur du couvercle de la boîte à la décoration des plus dépouillée,  il était possible de lire : "Boussole, où est le nord?". Étrange question posée à cet objet si prévisible d'habitude et si constant! 
Qu'avait-il de si étrange cet objet de métal cuivré il le savait sûrement, bien sûr, mais... Suivant la musique, la boussole indiquait tantôt l'est, tantôt l'ouest ou toute autre direction qui lui semblait bonne à prendre, et souvent en la regardant le musicien pleurait, il le savait... Il la regardait malgré tout, tandis que le son de la musique baignait les moindres recoins de ces lieux sombres. 
Ce jour-là pourtant, il y avait quelque chose d'étrange, la musique était différente, elle donnait à l'air des couleurs d'arc-en-ciel.  Génératrice de rêves, elle indiquait la voie et le nord devenait rêveur...   On lui laissait si peu souvent faire rêver cette boussole... 
Cette fois il voulait en être sûr, dans l'ombre on ne lui demanderait plus de retourner vers le lac pour immerger la flûte de pan. Il n'aurait plus à creuser la vase pour la retrouver et venir jouer pour faire ouvrir l'écrin. 
La boussole indiquait pour la première fois une direction inconnue, et pour la première fois aussi la boîte restait ouverte... Il se pencha pour mieux regarder à l'intérieur et vit son visage dans le reflet du verre. Puis, sous son regard  étonné, la phrase gravée sur le couvercle s'effaça. Un bruit feutré derrière lui attira son attention, il se retourna et aperçut au milieu des couleurs de l'arc-en-ciel, à côté de la porte ouvrant sur l'abîme sombre de l'archéologie du souvenir, une autre porte ouverte, lumineuse. C'était cette direction que la boussole indiquait. Cette porte de lumière, il ne l'avait jamais vue, alors doucement, avec mille précautions, il prit la boîte ouverte et tout en jouant de la flûte de pan, il en passa le seuil un sourire aux lèvres...


----------



## macelene (17 Mars 2004)

inspirateur ce thème ..  bien choisi, bien ciblé... tout pour plaire.

Et Tibo a fait "fissa" lui aussi...


----------



## gribouille (17 Mars 2004)

moi si ... POUAAAARRRRRRKKKK KREU KREU KREU GNA....BBRBBRBRBRBRBBLBLBLBLLBLBLBLBLLBLBLBLLBLBLBLBL
GNA-GNA-GNA

GBIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII-YAYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

CROUIC CROUIC


----------



## macelene (17 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> T
> _Putain j'ai même pas le commencement de l'ébauche d'une esquisse d'idée même vague !!_




*





 Pour une fois .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*





Nananère ....


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Mars 2004)

Bravo Nephou le vrac te réussit bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Allez Roberto et Macelene 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vous pouvez faire mieux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pas de fausse modestie


----------



## gribouille (17 Mars 2004)

c'est ici qu'on flood a fond ?


----------



## gribouille (17 Mars 2004)

to caleçon est trop grand


----------



## gribouille (17 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien être à l'aise.



Di plutot que ça aère


----------



## macelene (17 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien être à l'aise.















*Falzar  Bandalèze...  *








   Bonjour la dégaine !!!


----------



## Nephou (17 Mars 2004)

Bravo Tibo et merci à tous


----------



## gribouille (17 Mars 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Tibo et merci à tous



je t'en prie... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





c'étaiiis.... hum .... à propos de quoi ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Mars 2004)

Je pense souvent au bijou que tu portais ce soir-là ... un petit "ras-du-cou" charmant en argent agrémenté d'un brillant en forme d'étoile mystérieuse et obsédante...
Il semblait couler sur ta peau au moindre mouvement, partageant ton corps d'une frontière scintillante...
Je me souviendrai longtemps de la lueur que je vis dans tes yeux quand, prenant ta main, j'y avais glissé cet écrin enrubanné de tant d'amour et d'espérance...
Nous marchions au bord du lac et dans le lointain, le chateau dessinait ses contours harmonieux dans les dernières lueurs du crépuscule...
Ta main était mienne, mais je savais que ton coeur était ailleurs, chancelant ivre de douleur et de souffrance, errant à jamais sur ce champ de bataille ou périt ton Amour dans la fureur, la violence et le fracas des armes qui meurtrirent son corps tant aimé...
Les larmes de sang que tu versas ce jour-là restèrent gravés dans la mémoire de la grande pierre qui borde le chemin des Collines, serment inaltérable et inaliénable de ce que furent ta passion et ton amour pour ce preux et jeune chevalier...
Le temps semblait flotter au-dessus de nos âmes ... le silence ne fut rompu que par le son d'une flûte lointaine venant de par-delà les rives du lac...
Tu te retournas vers moi ... m'effleuras la joue d'un baiser tendre et prude et avanças vers l'onde mystérieuse ou tu t'immergeas sans te retourner...
Longtemps, tes longs cheveux noirs flottèrent à la surface de l'eau, accompagnant les vaguelettes de mouvements langoureux ... et puis, le silence ... et puis, l'absence ...et puis, plus rien...
La lune accompagnait la nuit tombante et un reflet cristallin dans les herbes folles attira mon attention...
Des larmes de rosée pensais-je !!! 
Je suis souvent revenu au bord de ce lac, boussole en main, tenant de repérer l'endroit exact ou tu t'étais évanouie pour toujours ... 
Je suis vieux à présent et mon corps meurtri ne me permet plus de longues pérégrinations ... je crois bien que ce sera mon dernier voyage en ces lieux...
Je sursautai ! Une voix se fit entendre derrière moi : "c'est vous l'archéologue ???" - je me retournai aussitôt pour me trouver face à un jeune homme simplement vêtu d'une toge ... il me souriait ... il me tendit la main et me dit d'une voix douce : "Venez, le moment est venu ! ... Hélène vous attend !" ...
Les oiseaux vous diront combien ce jour était radieux, prometteur et générateur d'ondes cosmiques impalpables ... ils en parlent encore aujourd'hui.... pour les entendre, il suffit de tendre votre coeur ...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2004)

plaisir de te revoir ici thebig


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2004)

Excellent Tibo ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 Merci !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2004)

Et Nephou... qui a ouvert le bal  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Merci ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_J'espère que tout va bien pour toi.._


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2004)

_à ma muse..._ 

*archéologie*





*S'immerger* dans sa mémoire: tel était le sujet de réflexion proposé pour la semaine à venir. La mémoire:*écrin* des souvenirs, 
gais ou tristes, rutilants ou poussiéreux, mais dans tous les cas, chers à mon coeur!

Souvenirs du passé, évidemment, mais aussi souvenirs de l'avenir... des espoirs, des projets, déçus ou réalisés, peu importait. 
Ceux-la m'étaient aussi précieux que les autres.

Mais le temps passant, tel un *château* de cartes emporté par un courant d'air, le désordre s'était installé dans les feuillets jaunis. 

Un fil d'Ariane, une *boussole* m'auraient été bien utiles pour ordonner ce flux qui m'envahissait...

Une musique comme celle de la *flûte* d' Hamelin qui aurait entraîné les cauchemars, ne laissant que les bonheurs tant aimés: 
j'en aurais eu également besoin!

Cette charmante jeune femme -mon prof'- n'avait pas son pareil pour déterrer des sujets générateurs d'évasions, de rêves, 
d'échappées dans un monde virtuel ou réel...

Ce qui me convenait parfaitement, avouons-le!


----------



## Nephou (17 Mars 2004)

Encore merci à Fredoupsy qui nous offre une cession riche en participations dès le début

Comme dhabitude jattends les autres participations avec attente


----------



## Nephou (17 Mars 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> _J'espère que tout va bien pour toi.._



_Quelques mots passagers_


----------



## macelene (17 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Je pense souvent au bijou que tu portais ce soir-là ... un petit "ras-du-cou" charmant en argent agrémenté d'un brillant en forme d'étoile mystérieuse et obsédante...
> ... Hélène vous attend !" ...
> Les oiseaux vous diront combien ce jour était radieux, prometteur et générateur d'ondes cosmiques impalpables ... ils en parlent encore aujourd'hui.... pour les entendre, il suffit de tendre votre coeur ...









 Tellement généreux


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2004)

Et tellement touchant! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci *thebig !* 








_me fait très plaisir de te revoir parmi nous_


----------



## macmarco (17 Mars 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> Et tellement touchant!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, c'est vraiment cool ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Belle plume TheBig ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Quel succès pour ton thème Fredoupsy !
_...Ma foi, je ne regrette vraiment pas !...
Oui, je sais, je me répète !_

Pour ma part, j'en suis encore aux fouilles et je n'ai encore récupéré que quelques fragments...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Mars 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part, j'en suis encore aux fouilles et je n'ai encore récupéré que quelques fragments...







Et si je te demande ou tu vas cacher le produit de tes fouilles, tu me répondras probablement : entre ces deux belles caisses ???


----------



## macmarco (17 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Et si je te demande ou tu vas cacher le produit de tes fouilles, tu me répondras probablement : entre ces deux belles caisses ???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une éponge dans une main, un gant dans l'autre et un tablier.
> J'en fais quoi de mon tablier ??


... une petite pensée pour Monica et tu auras de quoi te l'accrocher...!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Mars 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

>








 Je pense avoir compris  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 Mais pas certain quand même


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2004)

Merveilleux Lemmy


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> Merveilleux Lemmy


----------



## macmarco (17 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je pense avoir compris
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Va pas chercher midi à 14 heures, quand même !


----------



## macmarco (17 Mars 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

>



Dis Lemmy !
Tu vas rire, chez moi, ton image ne passe pas avec Safari !.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Avec les autres, ça va !


----------



## macmarco (17 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... une petite pensée pour Monica et tu auras de quoi te l'accrocher...!!!



Ouarf !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



T'es en forme aujourd'hui, TheBig !!!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part, j'en suis encore aux fouilles et je n'ai encore récupéré que quelques fragments...



Hé! Hé! ça promet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_J'me réjouis de découvrir le résultat... _


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Mars 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Va pas chercher midi à 14 heures, quand même !



Oui tu a raison je risque d'arriver sur la lune 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bravo Lemmy


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Dis Lemmy !
> Tu vas rire, chez moi, ton image ne passe pas avec Safari !....
> 
> 
> ...



*t'es d'un snob, toi*





chez moi, elle va très bien


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Mars 2004)

message personnel et codé pour Roberto :
Apple Apple Apple Apple (vous aurez compris que je voulais dire pom pom pom pom !!!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







"Le bichon du Big est tellement bouclé qu'il l'a appellé Garageband"

Fin du message ... Apple Apple Apple Apple


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Mars 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon.
> J'ai une éponge dans une main, un gant dans l'autre et un tablier.
> J'en fais quoi de mon tablier ??
> _Je le rends ?_



*Rien du tout ! Tu le gardes, il te va comme un gant ton tablier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

Allez hop ! Au boulot comme l'a si bien dit macmarco 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'suis sûr que tu nous caches des trèsors encore non découvert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_n'empêche je rigole, je rigole... y faut quand même que je m'y remette au boulot moi avant de me faire virer_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>


Bon d'accord, y'a un "x" dessus, mais je ne sais pas si c'est le genre de truc qui va inspirer Roberto ....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Mars 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> *Rien du tout ! Tu le gardes, il te va comme un gant ton tablier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vu de profil, ce serait plutot comme une moufle....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>  Un catalogue 12 pages de produits isolant multicouches à corriger











 ...des combinaisons de plongée pour djeunes amateurs d'apnée juvénile ???????????


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> non capillaire



Euh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Non rien


----------



## Nephou (17 Mars 2004)

Euh, et faire de la pub pour de grosses usines à gaz ç tintéresse ?

_sans rire, zavez une brochure_


----------



## Nephou (18 Mars 2004)

Moi je dis, vive la paléontologie, même quand cest pas chez soi


----------



## Fulvio (18 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Tu imagines le délire... ? Elle voulait baiser là pile contre le dinosaure, putain la carcasse en vrai d'un putain de dinosaure tu piges, pas d' la 3D : un tas de putain de squelette de dinosaure !



Elle voulait que le paléontologue lui montre ses curieuses fouilles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(tain, paléontologue, c'est ce que je voulais faire quand j'étais môme. j'ai fini informaticien... Pourtant, j'étais pas méchant !)


----------



## macelene (18 Mars 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Elle voulait que le paléontologue lui montre ses curieuses fouilles
> 
> 
> 
> ...














Bien vu  ..  

Titre de mon prochain épisode de avec la tête :


*Les Fouilles Curieuses de l' Archéologue ....*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Mars 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Elle voulait que le paléontologue lui montre ses curieuses fouilles


Arfffffffffffffffff !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2004)

*Waaaaaoooouuuu !*








Y'a beaucoup à lire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on ne pouvait en attendre moins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Merci Roberto !  J'ai bien aimé la fin, au Muséum !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Mars 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> Merci Roberto !  J'ai bien aimé la fin, au Muséum !








 ... Pfffffff !!! ... plagiat ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ... il a tout copié dans "Dertal, l'homme qui venait du néant" ... en plus, sauter sur place en gueulant "Capitaine Caverne" avec son ptérodactyle en main ... c'est tout sauf romantique !!!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... Pfffffff !!! ... plagiat !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



te fâche pas *mon bigounet*, c'est pas encore la remise des prix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_c'est p'rtre pas romantique, mais c'est rigolo... en tout cas moi j'ai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Mars 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> _c'est p'rtre pas romantique, mais c'est rigolo... en tout cas moi j'ai
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...moi aussi, j'ai bien rigolé, et c'est ça qui m'énerve !!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mars 2004)

Bravo Roberto


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Roberto


... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...traître ! Tibo ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Euh  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'avais dit ça pour son texte mais j'avoue que le



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> risque de faire tomber leurs stalactites et d'abimer leur maquillage pariétal !


 
était excellent


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2004)

le thème l'était enfoui... loin de deux pages des 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 de *thebig'*





alors j'le remet en tête... pour les prochains participants... venez nombreux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il y a toujours de la place et z'avez encore le temps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> En espérant que cela vous convienne,  voici le thème :   *Archéologie*
> 
> Cela peut-être une découverte, expédition, fouille, mission, etc.
> Enfin, tout ce qui vous passe par la tête du vécu, réel, fiction au fantastique comme d'hab'
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2004)

Cling cling (bruit de l'enveloppe qui clignote)

Mon profil, messages privés non lus = 1.

Le message :* "archéologie"*
 Expéditeur : l'inconnu sans-tête
Son contenu :
*écrin, boussole, générateur, château, flûte*

Quelle drôle d'énigme...

Cling cling ... nouveau message :

*"Trouve ta tête."*

Je retournais ces mots dans tous le sens :
écrin, boussole, générateur, château, flûte, écrin, boussole, générateur, château, flûte, archéologie ... trouve ta tête ... archéologie ... écrin, boussole ...


cling cling ... un autre message, même expéditeur :

*Qu'est-ce que tu fout va là !!!*

*"là" * c'est ici, j'avais le lien direct ...me voilà donc ici ... 

Je suis au regret de vous annoncer monsieur l'inconnu sans tête , que je ne possède pas les qualités d'analyses de message codé des archéologues, et que par conséquent je n'ai toujours pas compris la logique de cette suite de mots.
Je tenais à vous en faire part personnellement et officiellement ici même, puisque ce lieu était votre choix.
Aussi je vous serais reconnaissante de bien vouloir tenir compte de ma bonne volonté et de cesser de me harceler de la sorte  ... vos messages deviennent ... envahissant !

En vous remerciant ... 


PS : si vous avez la solution de cette enigme, je veux bien la connaitre !

Coridalement,
Lorna


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2004)

PS : c'était  *juste un p'tit clin d'il* ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





comment ça c'est facile ?

ben oui !


----------



## macelene (23 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> PS : c'était  *juste un p'tit clin d'il* ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




je n'aurais qu'un mot, un seul :


----------



## macelene (24 Mars 2004)




----------



## Nephou (24 Mars 2004)

Je naurai quun mot pour toutes deux : « merci beaucoup » la richesse de ce sujet est dans la diversité et lamusement, le dépaysement et les fous-rires.

Nen déplaise

alors moi aussi je dis


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2004)

Merci macElene 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pour ta belle écriture mise en forme comme en pensée !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> PS : c'était  *juste un p'tit clin d'il* ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Facile, facile comme tu y vas, fallait aussi, y penser !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Très cooLorna !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Mars 2004)

Bravo Lorna  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et bravo Macelene  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, beau travail dans des styles qui sont très différents


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Mars 2004)

Hmmm ! concurrence rude ... niveau élevé ...  petits chefs-d'oeuvre ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ... quelque chose me dit que j'ai perdu mon temps cette fois-ci !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Par hasard, on pourrait pas ouvrir un thread sur les calembours graveleux ... là au moins j'aurais mes chances ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sérieux : bravo !!!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> On dirait un cadre supérieur d'une société appartenant à un groupe américain, tu vois le genre, un killer, qui parle anglais couramment, qu'a tout vu-tout connu, genre le mec qu'a un 4x4 en ville, tu vois ??



Quelle horreur, surtout ceux qui roulent en 4X4, ce sont les  _pires_ ils veulent dominer tout le monde sur la route, ne te laissent jamais la priorité ...
Et puis après ça vient étaler ses "petites" expériences pour amuser la galerie ...

Nooon Roberto, je pense que tu te trompes ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NON ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> Facile, facile comme tu y vas, fallait aussi, y penser !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non mais j'vous assure, ce  *n'est qu'un clin d'oeil* ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour tout vous dire je pensais être "hors" délai...


----------



## macmarco (24 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Pour tout vous dire je pensais être "hors" délai...



Ben moi, je crois que je vais en demander un de délai !.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Jusqu'à samedi, Fredoupsy ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Nooon Roberto, je pense que tu te trompes ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...Si !!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...Si !!!!!!



ah ouf, me voilà rassurée !


----------



## Luc G (24 Mars 2004)

Tu parles d'une fouille, tout juste une bafouille.
Pas trop de temps, alors je me grouille.


Château-la-Pompe
----------------

Le professeur Troufignon
Ajusta ses lorgnons :
"Flûte, Il est où ce château ?
C'est l'heure de l'apéro !"

Tout en tripotant sa boussole,
Il pateaugeait dans la gadoue,
Rêvant de casseroles,
et de vin doux.

Mais le devoir, étrange personnage,
À coups de pied au cul, malgré ses états d'âme
Le poussait tel le dernier Abencérage
Vers des ruines inconnues des quidams.

La nuit tombait quand le château
Le consola enfin de rater son porto.
Dans son écrin de ronces affutées,
"Aïe, mes doigts, quelle saleté !"

Tout ému notre archéologue,
Démarra son générateur,
Alluma son projecteur,
Espérant un heureux épilogue.

Mi-figue, mi-raisin, un peu grognon
Qu'il se sentit, le Troufignon,
En fait de pierres, que des cartons,
Oui, mais du Banyuls et du bon.

La morale de cette histoire
C'est que pour faire de l'archéologie,
Il faut connaitre sa géographie
Et ne pas penser qu'à boire.

La morale de cette morale
C'est que les chauffeurs de camions
Ne doivent pas tester leur cargaison
Avant d'avoir fait escale.

Enfin, c'est ce que m'ont dit, bougons
Mais bien installés sur leurs cartons,
L'oeil vague, le chauffeur et le Troufignon,
Tout en discutant de la méthode potassium-argon.


----------



## Nephou (24 Mars 2004)

les mots et le temps me manque pour te remercier de ta participation mais le cur y est


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2004)

*Cette session est excellente*





je suis bien content de ne pas avoir à choisir...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Mars 2004)

Aricosec n'est toujours pas rentré ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'vais l'chercher


----------



## aricosec (25 Mars 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Aricosec n'est toujours pas rentré ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.
ça y ai mon poto,on m'a reouvert la porte,ne tient donc pas compte de mon courrier,ça doit etre un coup d'AMOK !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






il m'avait promis de me le couper  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,gaspp  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,je voulais parlé de mon IP,bon je ne vais pas trop l'accuser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais on ne prete qu'au riches  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



en attendant je vois que sans moi ce traderidata...trallala .
marche mieux,je repart dans mes compils,a plus,et bravo a LUCG qui reste dans la tradition 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










j'essaierai le prochain theme !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi, je crois que je vais en demander un de délai !....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, ça marche !

N'étant pas là le week-end qui vient, le résultat des fouilles est repoussé au  *mardi 30 mars 2004 21hoo*

_ce qui laisse le temps à notre cher ARICOSEC qui cherche à se défiler._ 

@+


----------



## macmarco (25 Mars 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> Ok, ça marche !
> 
> N'étant pas là le week-end qui vient, le résultat des fouilles est repoussé au  *mardi 30 mars 2004 21hoo*
> 
> ...



Merci Fred ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Bon week-end !


----------



## aricosec (26 Mars 2004)

bon alors,si il y a des délais, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



d'accord,mais alors vite fait hein, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'ai du jazz  sur le feu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.
archeologie
ecrin,boussole,generateur,chateau,flute,
+ immerger
.
au debut,quand je l'ai connue
elle semblait sortie d'un ECRIN
le matin quand je l'ai vu nue
je lui est roulé un patin
forcement,c'est toute la nuit
que je suis devenu  amant
croyer moi ce n'est pas d'ennui
que je baille,en me prelassant
faut dire que meme sans BOUSSOLE
je reconnais un bon coup
j'ai pas eu besoin d'ecole
pour caresser un p'tit loup
tout  mome ma GENERATRICE
m'a appris tout sur l'humain
du vagin jusqu'au penis
j'avoue ça m'a fait du bien
la femme c'est comme un CHATEAU
son accés est difficile
et du fossé au creneau
tu prend bien souvent la pile
mais si tu sais bien y faire
que tu joue bien tes contre ut
tu verras c'est de bonne guerre
elle te jouera de la FLUTE
.
et les fouilles,me direz vous
ou vois tu ici des ruines
excusez moi,mes p'tits loups
moi je suis dans la marine
.
GASPP !! ,j'ai oublié le carré rouge


----------



## macmarco (26 Mars 2004)

Ouf !


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Mars 2004)

Bravo Marco  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Aricosec c'est vrai que le carré rouge s'imposait


----------



## macmarco (26 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Marco




Merci Tibo !


----------



## macmarco (26 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Super-chouette MacMarco, j'adore !*
> Et pas que les images (mystérieuses et belles), le texte aussi !



Merci Roberto ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> Bon.
> _J'imagine la perplexité grandissante de notre Juge Suprème, qui va finir par faire : *Plouf-plouf-ce-sera-toi-qui-sera-le-gagnant-de-avec-la-tête !*_


----------



## Nephou (26 Mars 2004)

Hé bé aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bravo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pis pour les autres : au boulot


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Mars 2004)

Super macmarco !!!!!


----------



## macmarco (26 Mars 2004)

Merci Nephou, merci TheBig !


----------



## aricosec (29 Mars 2004)

*" AH ! non,il est interdit de voir couler ce traderidera,youp là ! "*




.


----------



## gribouille (29 Mars 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> *" AH ! non,il est interdit de voir couler ce traderidera,youp là ! "*



sisi.... allez un beau naufrage merite une belle chanson 
après tout un tel monstre naviguant sur les forums peut avoir un destin glorieux autre que de finir dans son vomi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 tous en cur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Every night in my dreams
I see you, I feel you,
That is how I know you go on
Far across the distance
And spaces between us
You have come to show you go on

Near, far, wherever you are
I believe that the heart does go on
Once more you open the door
And you're here in my heart
And my heart will go on and on

Love can touch us one time
And last for a lifetime
And never let go till we're one
Love was when I loved you
One true time I hold to
In my life we'll always go on

Near, far, wherever you are
I believe that the heart does go on
Once more you open the door
And you're here in my heart
And my heart will go on and on

There is some love that will not go away
You're here, there's nothing I fear,
And I know that my heart will go on

We'll stay forever this way
You are safe in my heart
And my heart will go on and on_


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2004)

Houlalaaaa ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Mais c'est que ça a pas chaumé dans le coin !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merci aux p'tits derniers *LucG, Aricovert et macMarco* !!! 





Z'êtes tous(tes) super 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A toute,... 
_m'en va m'immerger dans la lecture de vos textes chacuns générateurs de richesses et merveilles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## aricosec (30 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> sisi.... allez un beau naufrage merite une belle chanson
> après tout un tel monstre naviguant sur les forums peut avoir un destin glorieux autre que de finir dans son vomi
> 
> 
> ...


_
*tous en cur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













si gribouille nous fait d'l'embrouille
on va lui couper les  nouilles
et quand elle tomb'ront par terre
nous on les mettra en terre
sauf bien sur si un gros chien
passe par la et a trés faim
voyant ce chipolata
le croque d'un seul coup !yop là*
.
et voila mon p'tit gars,si tu joue avec moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









_


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2004)

_Et bien voili, voilà, l'heure est avancée n'étant pas disponible ce soir._ 

Traversé océans..., lacs..., forêts, je reviens d'un château mystérieux et lointain où j'y ai trouvé vos textes magnifiques, 
merci à toutes et tous de votre belle participation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Ceux qui m'ont particulièrement touché 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sont de:
- TibomonG4
- thebiglebowsky
- Lemmymy
- macelene
- macmarco

et ceux qui m'ont bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sont:
- Roberto (partie du Muséum)
- Lorna
- aricosec


Et mon choix final  _(qui n'est pas fruit du hasard !)_ se tourne vers  * TheBiglebowsky !!!  *



			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Je pense souvent au bijou que tu portais ce soir-là ... un petit "ras-du-cou" charmant en argent agrémenté d'un brillant en forme d'étoile mystérieuse et obsédante...
> Il semblait couler sur ta peau au moindre mouvement, partageant ton corps d'une frontière scintillante...
> Je me souviendrai longtemps de la lueur que je vis dans tes yeux quand, prenant ta main, j'y avais glissé cet écrin enrubanné de tant d'amour et d'espérance...
> Nous marchions au bord du lac et dans le lointain, le chateau dessinait ses contours harmonieux dans les dernières lueurs du crépuscule...
> ...




Merci et bravo !!!











A toi de jouer TheBig !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2004)

Je vous remercie toutes et tous de m'avoir fait l'honneur et le plaisir de participer à cette aventure et de nous avoir fait partager d'aussi beaux textes !

 *Merci et bravo !!!*


----------



## macmarco (30 Mars 2004)

Bravo TheBig ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Excellent choix Fred !




Et merci à toi pour ce très joli thème !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Mars 2004)

(Arf rosissant ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ... je suis à la fois un peu gêné mais très flatté d'avoir été choisi ! ... merci de tout coeur Fredoupsy ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En fait, les mots me manquent (pour une fois ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) pour vous dire que toutes les créations présentées ici méritent l'admiration de toutes et de tous parce que justement elles sont uniques et magnifiques...
Je n'ai pas souvent participé, mais j'étais probablement un de vos lecteurs les plus fidèles ... simplement, que l'inspiration me manquait parfois pour rivaliser avec vos oeuvres...
Encore merci ... je réfléchis donc au prochain thème que je posterai demain matin à la première heure !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ps privé pour Roberto : NON ! Roberto, je ne suis pas un "killer" ...


----------



## Nephou (30 Mars 2004)

Merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 et bravo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vivement le thème de zebig©®


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Mars 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Merci
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Allez, je vous propose le thème suivant :

"Le Destin du Samouraï"

Les mots à caser :

Lune
Sang
Amour
Trahison
Blé

+ Pleurer comme joker ou comme complément....

Si je vous propose les résultats pour le jeudi 8 avril, ça vous va ?????????


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2004)

bravo  *thebig*





_ça me fait particulièrement plaisir de te voir gagner_





et mille mercis à *Fredoupsy*





 pour le choix de son thème et pour avoir su motiver tant de monde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*thebig*, t'as du pain sur la planche


----------



## Nephou (30 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Allez, je vous propose le thème suivant :
> 
> "Le Destin du Samouraï"
> 
> ...


la NKK® Corp. _a Zebig Group company_ est heureuse de vous offrir ce thème


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Mars 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> la NKK® Corp. _a Zebig Group company_ est heureuse de vous offrir ce thème








 ... comme la fête des Mères approche, je pensais qu'un peu de pub ne nous ferait pas tort !!!


----------



## macmarco (30 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Allez, je vous propose le thème suivant :
> 
> "Le Destin du Samouraï"
> 
> ...



_*BANZAAAAAAAAAAAAAÏÏÏÏ !!!!!!!!!*_





















Hi, hi, hi, hi, hi, hi, hi !!!!!!


----------



## aricosec (30 Mars 2004)

ah ! ,il faut bien avouer qu'avec cet ecrit, THEBIG a fait trés fort,a ça lecture,texte emouvant,ça ne m'etonne pas qu'il y est tant de divorces en belgique,les greluches fondent sous ses paroles charmeuses,comme des groopies courant aprés leur idole,ont les voient toutes se pamer sous son charme
si elle savait que c'est un grand degoutant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.
bravo au vainqueur meritant


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Mars 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> ont les voient toutes se pamer sous son charme


...à défaut de les voir se pâmer sous mon corps !!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





















ps : tu sais ce qu'il te dit ..."le grand dégoutant" !!!


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2004)

mais je n'avais pas suivi, Alors c'est toi qui a gagné ??!!!!!!! 

 *BRaaaaaaaAAAAvooOOOO*  






 Il faut avouer que je suis fort déçue ..; mon loooong texte, rempli de suspens, de talent, de vitalité, de brillance, et de clarté, n'a pas été choisi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 le travail, le dur labeur n'a plus aucune reconnaissance de nos jours !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















bon encore une fois bravo


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Mars 2004)

Bon ! Pas d'amateurs qui se pointent ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... mon thème fait tellement ch... que ça ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : dois-je en arriver à promettre un PM bipro full options à celui qui totalisera le plus de références au NKK dans son post ????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais non ! ... je vous connais, artistes de l'absolu, peintres du beau et de l'indescriptible, écrivains de l'impossible... vous êtes au-dessus de toutes ces contingences matérielles... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












ps : j'espère, parce le PM ... et bien c'est une blague !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> bon encore une fois bravo


Merci Lorna ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... et par la même occasion, voudrais-tu arrêter de piétiner sur place en rongeant ton écran ... ça fait un peu "petite fille gâtée" !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Merci Lorna ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

























 Put.... elle est où la caméra ????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














grillée


----------



## Nephou (31 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ps : j'espère, parce le PM ... et bien c'est une blague !








 tas même pas un petit souvenir de ton service 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors comme ça tu veux un pm ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 ben oui tu lavais promis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 et je tiens toujours mes promesses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 mais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 il te plaît pas mon PM ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 si mais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et il fonctionne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 monsieur doute ? monsieur fait la fine bouche ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 et je vais te prouver tout de suite quil fonctionne   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



&lt;ratatatatatatatata&gt;
 arrrrghhhhh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 non mais


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Mars 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

>  arrrrghhhhh














 ... et le pire (je te jure !) c'est que j'y avais pensé ... je m'étais dit : "le premier qui rapplique en exigeant son PM, c'est un Pistolet Mitrailleur que je vais lui mettre sous le nez !!!" ... trop fort, Nephou !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Put.... elle est où la caméra ????


... sur ta gauche ... non ! plus vers le haut ... la petite peluche jaune en forme de banane qui gueule "Chiquita ... Chiquita ..." dès qu'on dit : "Hé Banane !!!" ... juste à côté de ta tirelire en ragondin frisé ... elle est là !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps : ce jean seyant et ce T-shirt fuschia te vont à merveille !!!


----------



## Nephou (31 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ps : ce jean seyant et ce T-shirt fuschia te vont à merveille !!!


faut que je calibrfe mon écran, je vois linverse


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ps : ce jean seyant et ce T-shirt fuschia te vont à merveille !!!





























Là je commence à me poser des questions ! 

  c'est donc ça la quatrième dimension ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Là je commence à me poser des questions !


...euh ! Lorna ! ... c'est pas pour dire, mais pour te gratter l'oreille, c'est plus efficace d'enlever ton cafsque !!!


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...euh ! Lorna ! ... c'est pas pour dire, mais pour te gratter l'oreille, c'est plus efficace d'enlever ton cafsque !!!








 Mon  _casfque_ est très bien là où il est ... surtout depuis que j'ai la  *preuve* que tu m'espionnes, je le garde précieusement sur ma tête de peur que tu ne découvres ce qui s'y cache dessous ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> de peur que tu ne découvres ce qui s'y cache dessous ...


Arrrfffff !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... ça ! il y a longtemps que je le sais !!!


----------



## gribouille (31 Mars 2004)

en fait Lorna c'est un Drag King c'est ça ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> en fait Lorna c'est un Drag King c'est ça ?












 Purée Grib ! T'as pas peur de te faire allumer, toi ...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






conseil : poële à frire dans le pantalon eu égard au trident !!!


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> en fait Lorna c'est un Drag King c'est ça ?


voilà voilà ...
t'as tout compris !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'aime me sentir mâle, me poser des postiches, sentir le poil au menton, me mettre en marcel, sentir le fauve  ... brrr rien que d'y penser ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












  le gros René dont TheBig parle ... c'est moi !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Mars 2004)

Mais non ! Etant donné mon grand âge, je peux me permettre .... Lorna est une jeune femme charmante possédant indéniablement un sacré sens de l'humour pour nous supporter ... elle n'est pas grande ...mince, brune, yeux noisette tirant un peu sur le vert... 
Dommage qu'il y a ce p... de trident !!!!!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> le gros René dont TheBig parle ... c'est moi !!!


Arrrfffffffffffffffffffff !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ... j'avais raison dans mon précédent post !!!


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Mais non ! Etant donné mon grand âge, je peux me permettre .... Lorna est une jeune femme charmante possédant indéniablement un sacré sens de l'humour pour nous supporter ... elle n'est pas grande ...mince, brune, yeux noisette tirant un peu sur le vert...
> Dommage qu'il y a ce p... de trident !!!!!!!!








 il faut qu'on parle !!!


----------



## gribouille (31 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> j'aime me sentir mâle, me poser des postiches, sentir le poil au menton, me mettre en marcel, sentir le fauve  ... brrr rien que d'y penser ...



t'es colloc avec Alèm aussi ?


----------



## macmarco (31 Mars 2004)

Dis, Gribouille, à la lecture du récit de tes aventures dans le thread de TheBig(j'ai pas encore tout lu, mais ce que j'ai lu en valait la peine), on peut constater que tu as un réel talent pour la narration... Ca te dirait pas de participer à ce thread en tant que concurrent ?
J'aimerais bien connaître le destin du Samouraï à la sauce Gribouille ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









_Hey, les autres, qu'est-ce que vous en dites ?_


PS : T'en fais pas TheBig, je compte bien illustrer ton chouette thème ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Faut juste que les idées viennent...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Mars 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> PS : T'en fais pas TheBig, je compte bien illustrer ton chouette thème !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...là, je sais que je peux compter sur toi !!!


----------



## Elisa (31 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Allez, je vous propose le thème suivant :
> 
> "Le Destin du Samouraï"
> 
> ...




Les lourds nuages noir, couvrant d'obscurité le ciel, amenaient avec eux une nouvelle nuit d'angoisse.
Le ragard dans le vide, morts d'avoir trop  *pleuré* , Mei perdait son regard comme dans l'illusoire attente d'un être regretté.
Pas un homme en ce monde, puisse t il être aussi fier de s'être sacrifié pour l'empereur divin, pas un seul combattant honnoré de sa place, de son rôle de défenseur, de la plus noble cause, ne sèchera ses larmes de solitude, celles de son quotidien. D'avoir perdu durant tant de difficiles années l'âme consolatrice compréhensive dont elle aurait aimé la chimérique caresse sur ses joues rougies par le vent de la plaine.
Celle âme même qui l'aurait aidé à surmonter les obstacles du temps, de la terre, de la vie.
Cette année encore, les récoltes furent mauvaises. La sècheresse craquelant la terre afaiblie eut raison des derniers épis de  *blé* .
La famine guettait, et l'homme était absent.
Mais en vie. Elle le savait. Pas un seul instant l'absurde idée de la mort ne l'avait assaillie.
Le fier soldat traverserait la plaine. Comme il l'avait ainsi fait des années auparavant. Mais elle verrait son visage. Impassible et froid. D'avoir tant vu le  *sang* , la souffrance, et l'horreur.
L'agonie des blessés, l'odeur cadavérique, les dépouilles mortelles des compagnons de combat.
Elle verrait son visage, Mei en était certaine. L'honneur et la patrie, bien avant elle, passaient. Elle était secondaire, moins importante à ses yeux. Elle le savait. C'était un fait acquis. Mais pas un seul instant le sentiment de  *trahison*  ne l'investissait. Le devoir accompli, le viril combattant se retournerait vers elle, pour chercher réconfort,  *amour*  et compassion.
Elle serait là, pour lui. Elle ne parlerait pas. Il serait silencieux. L'enveloppant silence, fluide et si protecteur, serait leurs seuls mots. Et ils se comprendraient.
Mei attendrait la main posée sur son épaule. Dévêtissant sa peau, matifiée de crasse. Pourtant elle serait belle. Attirante pour l'homme qu'il était.
Les vêtements de toile otés ne laisseraient percevoir que l'osmose charnelle de ces deux être dont les seuls souffles brûlant déchireraient l'épais silence.
Mei ouvrit alors les yeux. La clarté de la  *lune*  laissa étinceler une perle sur sa joue rougie par le vent de la plaine.
Au rythme des rafales et des lointains grondements, l'angoisse se révélait. Annonciatrice du mal. Demain sera le jour, comme le furent les autres.
Elle rentra à l'abris ne cessant d'espérer.
Elle se devait d'attendre. C'était sa destinée.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Mars 2004)

Merci Elisa ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...ça commence fort !!!


----------



## Elisa (31 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Merci Elisa !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu trouves ? Merci.
Je l'ai fait vite fait entre deux boulots.
C'est peut être pas du grand art.


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Mars 2004)

Bravo Élisa


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Mars 2004)

C'était la dernière nuit du printemps... Le samouraï de tenait debout au milieu de la cour baignée de silence, ... le regard figé. Ses yeux de charbon, accueillant la plénitude de la lune, semblaient pourtant toujours aussi vides que ce fameux jour. 
Devant lui, la servante était agenouillée. Une mèche de ses cheveux noirs, échappée de sa coiffure, griffait son visage. Elle avait été dénoncée, et rien ne la sauverait. Plus besoin de parler, la trahison avait rendu sa sentence. Elle le savait, elle devait payer ce soir là de son sang, et il n'aurait ni pitié, ni remords. La saison des blés allait commencer mais ce serait sans elle. 
Il sortit le sabre de son étui, et d'un geste vif trancha avec la lame effilée la brume tiéde puis la matière. Un cri perçant déchira l'air et elle tomba sur le sol.
Il resta immobile un moment, puis baissant les yeux il la regarda. Il se pencha pour enlever doucement la méche rebelle masquant son visage de cire, c'est alors qu'elle cligna des yeux. Détachant son regard du ciel étoilé, elle vit dans la paume de sa main le croissant d'argent volé d'un coup de sabre, par amour pour elle, à l'astre de la nuit.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2004)

ça commence fort !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 je m'étais pourtant dit que la meilleure chose était de poster en  *premier*  sinon après ...au regard des textes ... on se sent de plus en plus ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bravo à vous deux !


----------



## aricosec (1 Avril 2004)

et pendant ce temps la vendez,copie les meilleures textes pour en faire un recueuil, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est sur qu'il va s"en faire encore, des grosses en or chez son editeur
je le vois minaudant
"et oui monsieur LAFFONT,je travaille meme la nuit,"
m'enfin p'tete qu'il paiera son coup l'escroc


----------



## aricosec (1 Avril 2004)

tiens pendant qu'aol fonctionne,je vais faire mon devoir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
le thème
"Le Destin du Samouraï"
Les mots à caser :Lune,Sang,Amour,Trahison,Blé
+ Pleurer comme joker ou comme complément....
_______________________________________________________

c'est comme une maladie,c'est souvent la passion
c'est un genre de manie,a perdre la raison
c'est difficile a dire,quelle en ai la raison
c'est la fidelité,c'estl'AMOUR son nom
.
auras tu le courage un jour de me quitter
je vois venir le jour ou j'n'aurai plus de BLE
le ventre bedonnant,et les tempes grisées
mais mefie toi quand meme,car je peus l'appeler
.
je l'ai connu la bas,un jour de matin clair
c'etait un samourai,sa vie etait la guerre
c'est avec du SANG,qu'il arrosait la terre
d'ennemis feodaux,des haines ancillaires 
.
c'est un soir de pleine LUNE,ce sera son contrat
quand tu m'auras trompé,c'est ecrit et crois moi
au fil de sa rapiere,il te decoupera
j'aurai un alibi,je s'rais au cinema
.
oui tu pourras PLEURER,aucune TRAHISON
ne peut etre expliquée,et n'a aucun pardon
je t'ai tellement aimé,en fait je fus trop bon
et comme dit le dicton,"trop bon,trop con"
.
.
_deja je vois THEBIG,tout pret a se gausser
mais ta petite remarque,tu peus la ravaler
ce n'est pas autotruc,ce n'est que la fiction
ma femme est un amour,te fait pas de mourron_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Avril 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> _deja je vois THEBIG,tout pret a se gausser
> mais ta petite remarque,tu peus la ravaler
> ce n'est pas autotruc,ce n'est que la fiction
> ma femme est un amour,te fait pas de mourron_



Que ta femme soit un amour, point je n'en doute !
Aussi belle que les blés ondulants du mois d'août,
Mais que de Toi, ô Rico, elle reste amourrachée,
Alors, là, excuse-moi, mais je reste bouche bée !!!


----------



## aricosec (1 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Que ta femme soit un amour, point je n'en doute !
> Aussi belle que les blés ondulants du mois d'août,
> Mais que de Toi, ô Rico, elle reste amourrachée,
> Alors, là, excuse-moi, mais je reste bouche bée !!!


 *"poil au nez "*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Avril 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'ai craqué ce matin, spasmophilie








 ... Tidju ! mais tu sais que tu risques la prison pour ça ... !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bon ... dans tous les cas, essaie de convaincre Spasm de ne pas porter plainte...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps sérieux (pour une fois) : t'es sérieux-là ??? Bof ... t'en fais pas et profites-en pour te reposer ! Quelle bande de nases ceux-là !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Avril 2004)

Écris quelque chose de rapide 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 on te lira avec plaisir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Repose toi bien


----------



## macmarco (2 Avril 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Dis Thebig ?*
> J'avais préparé un texte pour toi, pratiquement terminé, mais il est sur mon Mac au boulot, et...
> 
> 
> ...



T'as pas un/une collègue sympa qui pourrait te l'envoyer/ramener ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











En tous cas, prend bien soin de toi !


----------



## Elisa (2 Avril 2004)

Tu es souffrant Roberto ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aurais tu besoin de soins a domicile ?
D'assistance respiratoire ou d'un massage décontractant?

Je te rassure c'est pour la survie de ce thread ...

Elisa opitisoin


----------



## aricosec (2 Avril 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Merci !
> *Merci à tous pour vos messages et MP spontanés, c'est vraiment super ! *


.
t'inquiéquéte donc pas roberto,j'ai une combine pour t'acheter des oranges 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
met donc  une avoine a celui qui te fait(..merde.censuré...encore un coup de finn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,il le sait pourtant que j'adore le langage vivant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
celui qui te fait des miseres
fout y sur la gueule...tiens..la il ne dit rien FINN




.


----------



## macmarco (3 Avril 2004)

Tout d'abord, désolé pour le poids de l'image, _*honorables lecteurs !!!*_





Donc, comme promis, voilà ma contribution !


----------



## aricosec (3 Avril 2004)

c'est pas grave MACMARCO
ça c'est du vecu, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,du vrai journalisme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
*"le poid des mots,le choc des photos"*




.
te voila deja nomminé pour la victoire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



dans le groupe de tete.
ma femme a de l'influence auprés du juge
je lui dirait de causer pour toi
pour le bakchiss,on verra plus tard


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Avril 2004)

Chouette image et beau texte aussi


----------



## macelene (3 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Chouette image et beau texte aussi








 Il est fort ce MAcmarco  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bô le texte, Belle l' image


----------



## macmarco (3 Avril 2004)

Merci Aric*o*, Robert*o* et Tib*o* !!!


----------



## macmarco (3 Avril 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Il est fort ce MAcmarco
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci macelene !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> PS : T'en fais pas TheBig, je compte bien illustrer ton chouette thème !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu as tenu parole de la plus belle des manières,  *macmarco*





_le fond et la forme_ il ne manque rien


----------



## macmarco (3 Avril 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tu as tenu parole de la plus belle des manières,  *macmarco*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci Lemmy !


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (3 Avril 2004)

Bravo macmarco... superbe texte, superbe, image... on vit le récit, et du début à la fin c'est magnifique... la Yoko de l'histoire a raison : la seule cause pour laquelle il faut se battre est l'amour.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Avril 2004)

...macmarco...


----------



## macmarco (3 Avril 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Bravo macmarco... superbe texte, superbe, image... on vit le récit, et du début à la fin c'est magnifique... la Yoko de l'histoire a raison : la seule cause pour laquelle il faut se battre est l'amour.



Arigato(je ne sais pas si ça s'écrit comme ça) Yoko !


----------



## macmarco (3 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...macmarco...


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (3 Avril 2004)

Juste un accent sur le "o"... Bravo pour l'effort dans ma langue, et belle culture japonaise.


----------



## aricosec (5 Avril 2004)

pauvre MACMARCO ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



voila là rançon de la gloire,te voila obligé de remercier
a tour de post, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,moultes remerciements a  chacun,ne vont pas quand meme influencer notre GRAND BABU:, THEBIG
.
definition
BABU ! sorte de grand     gourou,responsable de secte
sorti du dictionnaire de PIERRE DAC ET FRANCIS BLANCHE
rappel des paroles du verset principal
_"tout le monde y put
y sent la charogne
y'a qu'le grand babu
qui sent l'eau d'cologne
_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Avril 2004)

Allez, que les retardataires se pressent un peu : résultats le jeudi 8 avril à midi !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : ne poussez pas, y'en aura pour tout le monde !!!


----------



## Luc G (6 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Allez, que les retardataires se pressent un peu : résultats le jeudi 8 avril à midi !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Retardataire, sur ce coup, je resterai : je suis en congés et donc très occupé


----------



## Nephou (6 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Allez, que les retardataires se pressent un peu : résultats le jeudi 8 avril à midi !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


je suis en train daiguiser mon NKK


----------



## aricosec (7 Avril 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Retardataire, sur ce coup, je resterai : je suis en congés et donc très occupé


.
quand je pense que l'on se fout des retraités


----------



## mactambour (7 Avril 2004)

macmarco !!!

Bravissimo... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







De retour du grand sud j'ai lu, admiré; l'image, le texte, l'imagination au service d'une cause qui en vaut/valait la peine... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu mérites ta première place.


----------



## macmarco (8 Avril 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> macmarco !!!
> 
> Bravissimo...
> 
> ...



Merci beaucoup mactambour ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Mais pour l'instant, ni première ni dernière place...


----------



## aricosec (8 Avril 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Dis Thebig ?
> Peut-on éventuellement *envisager un délai *?
> Genre demain midi ?
> _Histoire de tenter de rabattre *le caquet de MacMarco* et de montrer à sa cour béate ce que c'est que *le VRAI TALENT* ???_


.
ah ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je savais bien que c'etait BEBERT qui se cachait sous le pseudo VENDEZ,on ne me la fait pas a moi,toujours a demander des délais,ça ne peut etre que icelui ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.


----------



## Nephou (8 Avril 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Sur le fil !!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 euh ya dopage à loxygène là (et je m4y connais) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il faut contrôler


----------



## aricosec (8 Avril 2004)

chouette, a quand le thome II


----------



## macmarco (8 Avril 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ....
> _Histoire de tenter de rabattre *le caquet de MacMarco* et de montrer à sa cour béate ce que c'est que *le VRAI TALENT* ???_




















M'enfin !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Avril 2004)

Arf ! Je suis à la bourre !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Résultat : demain matin première heure... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : excuses !!!


----------



## Nephou (8 Avril 2004)

lune, sang, trahison, amour, blé [08.04.2004]




On pouvait lire dans ses yeux le vent hurlant dans les plaines glacées. On pouvait sentir son regard onduler, se coucher et bruisser, sous le flux continue et variant de ce que lon prenait pour de lémotion et la *lune*. Certains y espéraient la folie un relent animal pour dautres. Les hommes étaient jaloux du regard de leurs femmes quelles cachaient de peur de dévoiler leur indolente *trahison*. Il était alors bien trop tard et son il droit brillait, malicieux, du plaisir de leur nudité esquissée. Dans un raclement de tabouret tout lien se rompait.
Létranger navait pour nom que sa différence ; Ce qui fait de moi lhomonyme de chacun dentre vous. se plaisait-il à rire jaune entre deux lampées de cet alcool blanc, glacé, qui ponctuait ses chansons, murmurées, au rythme lent de lécoulement du liquide transparent devenu mélasse par le froid. Il ne fumait pas la peur de prendre feu ?
Il chantait la guerre et les femmes. Il chantait les héros, les princes et les traîtres. Il chantait le roulement des sabots des chevaux, lourds de terre de métal et de *sang*. Il chantait les cris mélangeant agonies et jouissances. Il chantait la farine sale que devenaient les champs de *blé*. Il chantait si bien les corps emmêlés dans l*amour* ou la mort.

Nul ne savait son âge ni son histoire. On ne connaissait de lui que ses rires et ses chants, son empreinte discrète sur le corps des femmes et le fil parfait de son sabre courbé. Nul ne sait sil est mort mais nos contes et légendes, rêves et cauchemars, musiques et peintures lui doivent la vie à lui un étranger. Il a sa place à lauberge : son tabouret lattend toujours, laissé libre et immaculé dans un coin poussiéreux entre porte et comptoir.

Les plus vieux dont je suis versent parfois une larme en vidant leur dernier verre avant de rentrer. Un liquide transparent et glacé englué par le froid dun trop lointain passé au fond dun verre légèrement orné de filles dénudées.


----------



## mactambour (8 Avril 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> M'enfin !!!!



Qu'est-ce qu'il veut dire par  *cour béate* ????








Je lis, relis, et ne suis pas plus béate que ça !!!
J'aime... un point c'est tout...et je le dis !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Avril 2004)

Ah voilà on retrouve Roberto


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Avril 2004)

Bravo Nephou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Le délai a été profitable on dirait


----------



## Nephou (9 Avril 2004)

et attendez que je prenne un bol dair à Clermont 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





en tout cas merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et bravo


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Avril 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ben voilà ... il faut choisir !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## macelene (9 Avril 2004)

se désigne lui même gagnant de cette session. Excellent.

en tous cas Bravo, bravissimo. Il le vaut bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et attendons avec impatience le nouveau thème..   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_ <font color="#666666">Pas participé j'ai pas eu le temps  sorry 
</font>  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2004)

Pfff toute façon c'est ton chouchou !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Alors, tu fais quoi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [air débile et provocateur on] même pas peur ! [air débile et provocateur off]

Bon BRAVO Marcmaro non Mamarco, Momarca, Arrrrrrg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... AAAh ayé Macmarco !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














PS : y'à pleins de talents ici !! bravo à tous !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Avril 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> se désigne lui même gagnant de cette session. Excellent.


Mwouais ! C'est vrai que je me suis un peu fourvoyé en postant le message ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais, vous aurez compris !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et vive macmarco !!!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Avril 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Pfff toute façon c'est ton chouchou !!!


... jalouse ??????????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












ps : attention lorna, à force de te rouler à terre comme ça, t'as les dents qui rayent le parquet !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... jalouse ??????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fu farles, fe me fuis foinfé fes deux froffes fafines, et hop faffé faintenant !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Avril 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> fu farles, fe me fuis foinfé fes deux froffes fafines, et hop faffé faintenant !!!














 ... c'est visuel !!! ...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2004)

_là je traduis, parce que sinon pas fafile à fompfrenfre !_ 

Dommage que je me sois cassé les dents ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'en aurais bien besoin pour me défendre ....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













mais bon comme dis DocEvil ... faut pas céder (si j'ai bien compris, parce que bon en tant que Blonde d'aquitaine (private joke) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










)


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> mais bon comme dis DocEvil ... faut pas céder (si j'ai bien compris, parce que bon en tant que Blonde d'aquitaine (private joke)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## macmarco (9 Avril 2004)

Merci Thebig ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merci beaucoup ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Je vais réfléchir et je vous donne le prochain thème le plus vite possible.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci encore !


----------



## CetteFraise (9 Avril 2004)

Message effacé par maousse


----------



## macmarco (9 Avril 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Pfff toute façon c'est ton chouchou !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci Lorna ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















_Et fous troufez fa dfrôle ???!!!_


----------



## Nephou (9 Avril 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Merci Thebig !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1) bravo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2) vite un nouveau thème, vite un nouveau thème 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3) vivement le train ce soir


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Avril 2004)

Message effacé par maousse


----------



## CetteFraise (9 Avril 2004)

Message effacé par maousse


----------



## macmarco (9 Avril 2004)

Merci macelene !


----------



## ·Lucas· (9 Avril 2004)

Message effacé par maousse


----------



## macmarco (9 Avril 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> 1) bravo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci Nephou !


----------



## lumai (9 Avril 2004)

Félicitation Macmarco !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <font color="pink"> désolée... pas trop d'inspiration en ce moment...
Qui sait avec le prochain thème ? </font>


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Avril 2004)

Félicitations MacMarco


----------



## macmarco (9 Avril 2004)

Merci Lumai !


----------



## macmarco (9 Avril 2004)

Merci Tibo !


----------



## Grimouille (9 Avril 2004)

·Lucas· a dit:
			
		

> oui ce serais dommage.... mais c'est en fait à cause de la jalousie mal placée d'un "réalistaeur raté"



ha la frustration des bois ...............

ya pas d'eau sans feu
























c'est bien connu les belges payent avec des sceaux d'eau


----------



## macelene (9 Avril 2004)

BArre toi de là    PLUMBER !!!


----------



## ····· (9 Avril 2004)

Grimouille a dit:
			
		

> ha la frustration des bois ...............
> 
> ya pas d'eau sans feu
> 
> ...



et des rizomes


----------



## macmarco (9 Avril 2004)

Merci Roberto !


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Avril 2004)

Il va falloir trouver un nouveau thème maintenant


----------



## Elisa (9 Avril 2004)

Bravo MacMarco.

Et à tous les autres aussi.
Parce qu'il y avait de beaux textes.


----------



## macmarco (9 Avril 2004)

Merci Elisa !


----------



## mactambour (9 Avril 2004)

J'étais en avance... 








Mais je ne m'étais pas fourvoyée... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







encore  *Bravo Macmarc0* ...


----------



## macmarco (9 Avril 2004)

Merci Mactambour ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









PS : C'est macmarco, pas macmarc0(c'est pour iChat, macmarco  n'était pas dispo,  obligé de mettre un zéro








), ni marc  marco !


----------



## macmarco (10 Avril 2004)

Bon, vu que j'ai pas d'idée, que c'est pâques, que je suis pas là ce week-end, je pense que je vous donnerai le thème lundi !


----------



## macelene (10 Avril 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Bon, vu que j'ai pas d'idée, que c'est pâques, que je suis pas là ce week-end, je pense que je vous donnerai le thème lundi !












 On va pouvoir faire reposer les méninges


----------



## aricosec (10 Avril 2004)

bravo macm........... !


----------



## mactambour (10 Avril 2004)

Bon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







On peut se tromper ....
et puis...

C'est la trève de Pâques....


----------



## macmarco (12 Avril 2004)

Merci Arico ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, ouf !
Voici le nouveau thème :
"La tête vide".

Les mots à utiliser :

mémoire
massage
sensuelle
parcours
retour

Pour le délai, on va dire lundi 19 à 20h.


----------



## macmarco (12 Avril 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Bon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'était un clin d'oeil façon smarties....


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Avril 2004)

euh  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il y avait quoi dans les oeufs de Pâques


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Avril 2004)

Il était enfin arrivé...devant la cabane où elles l'avaient déposées.
Il entra d'un pas hésitant dans le lieu sombre et poussièreux...
Un vieil homme s'avança vers lui un livre à la main et lui demanda : "Existe-elle vraiment cette déesse des legendes?"
Il lui répondit : " Je ne sais plus... de qui parlez-vous?" 
"Alors c'est qu'elle existe" répondit le vieil homme en souriant.
Il poursuivit : " Tiens! Prends le livre et tu comprendras!" 
Alors l'amnésique se mit à lire ses mémoires, et en les relisant, il lui sembla que la pièce s'emplissait d'une odeur de jasmin...
Après quelques pages il lu a voix haute cette phrase : " Je vais rencontrer la femme à la tête vide..." 
Il se tourna vers le vieil homme et lui demanda : " La femme à la tête vide?" 
Le vieil homme lui répondit en désignant le livre : " Continue à lire, suis le parcours, elle est là..." 
Il reprit donc sa lecture. 
Apparemment, il l'avait oulbiée, et pourtant couchée sur le papier, elle était décrite lascive, la bouche pourpre et sensuelle, un corps félin souple et ondulant sous ses doigts. Il l'avait imaginée comme cela.
Relisant ces lignes, il parcourait son corps dans un massage sans fin.
Pourquoi avait-il fallu qu'il écrive cela et pourquoi avait-il demandé au vieil homme de garder ses mémoires? 
Semblant deviner ses questions le vieil homme le regarda d'un oeil malicieux et lui raconta...
Les femmes fellah t'ont recueilli dans le désert près d'un oasis de verdure. La femme à la tête vide t'a fait déposer là. 
L'amnésique le regarda intrigué. "Qui?" demanda-t-il.
Le vieil homme répondit : "Elle, la déesse"
"Mais pourquoi?" questionna-t-il à nouveau.
Alors il lui dit ceci :" Elle est belle plus que tu ne saurais t'en souvenir, mais elle a la tête vide. Elle t'a laissé dans le désert de l'oubli."
L'amnésique questionna encore :" Mais qu'ai-je fait pour cela?"
Le vieil homme les yeux perdus répondit :" Tu l'as rencontrée et tu l'as aimée comme moi, il y a longtemps, sans doute. Tu l'as aimée mais sa tête restera vide. C'est son désir. Elle restera vide de chagrin, vide de questions sans réponses, vide d'attente et vide de souffrance. Elle t'a oubliée, comme elle m'a oubliée, et ainsi elle t'a donné ce qu'elle avait de plus précieux ; le vide. Aucun retour possible, une chance immense d'éviter la souffrance espérait-elle. Mais tu as désobéi, tu as noté tes désirs sur ces pages comme je l'avais fait. Pourquoi as-tu voulu faire cela?"
L'amnésique lui répondit : "J'ai trouvé ceci dans la poche de mon gilet". Alors le vieil homme prit le papier aux senteurs de jasmin et lu ce que la déesse avait écrit : "Le vide est la véritable souffrance". 
Le vieil homme leva les yeux et lui répondit en souriant : " Tu partiras demain avec les femmes fellah, elles te guideront jusqu'à l'oasis".


----------



## macmarco (12 Avril 2004)

Merci Tibo ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















_Ca commence fort !_


----------



## mactambour (13 Avril 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> C'était un clin d'oeil façon smarties....



Acceptez pour la première fois, cette modeste contribution au thread...
J'ai juste un tout petit peu d'angoisse sur vos réactions...


----------



## macmarco (13 Avril 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Acceptez pour la première fois, cette modeste contribution au thread...
> J'ai juste un tout petit peu d'angoisse sur vos réactions...



Merci mactambour !


----------



## Nephou (13 Avril 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Merci mactambour !



ah, de retour, en train de décanter, un ptit et avec la tête pour se remettre en train 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




merci déjà aux deux contributeurs


----------



## aricosec (14 Avril 2004)

sympa le le gars MACTAMBOUR, mais au lieu de ces colonnes qui me rappelle le boulevard peripherique,j'aurais mieux aimé personnellement une* PHOTO de la massée *




.







c'est vrai ça ,il faudrait un peu plus de sexe ici


----------



## macmarco (14 Avril 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> sympa le le gars MACTAMBOUR... [/b]


*LA* dame mactambour ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









			
				aricosec a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai ça ,il faudrait un peu plus de sexe ici


Ben, pour ça on compte sur toi Arico !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2004)

* "La tête vide..." * 

Le TGV se déchaînait sur l'acier des rails... 

Rien n'y faisait, le * massage* de mes tempes ne pouvait enlever 
de mes yeux les images venant se superposer au paysage gris et triste...

Elle était là, si réelle, tellement* sensuelle* , si tendre!

Même le livre que j'essayais à grand peine de déchiffrer se dérobait...

A d'autres moments, c'était la fatigue, le K.O. qui me faisait fermer 
les yeux sur des larmes toutes proches...

C'est toute une vie dont je rêve, pas d'un trop bref * parcours* !

Triste retour à la nuit tombée.

Si ma tête est vide, mon coeur est plein d'elle...

C'est son * retour * que j'attend...


----------



## macmarco (14 Avril 2004)

Merci Lemmy !


----------



## mactambour (14 Avril 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> sympa le le gars MACTAMBOUR, mais au lieu de ces colonnes qui me rappelle le boulevard peripherique,j'aurais mieux aimé personnellement une* PHOTO de la massée *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Comment peux-tu imaginer le périf !!! en admirant le nouveau Pont d'Avignon ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







N'avais tu pas vu la superbe image légèrement corrigée par alan... ???

La Dame...pour vous servir ---&gt;Aricosec !!

PS : on attend impatiemment un peu de sexe... ici ... Est-ce bien raisonnable ???


----------



## mactambour (14 Avril 2004)

Très belles lignes Lemmy !!!
J'aime beaucoup...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Très belles lignes Lemmy !!!
> J'aime beaucoup...



merci


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Avril 2004)

Bravo Lemmy


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Lemmy



merci Tibo


----------



## macmarco (15 Avril 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *J'aime beaucoup ce que j'ai lu.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bien sûr Roberto !
On va dire jusqu'à jeudi 22/04 à 20 h !


----------



## aricosec (15 Avril 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> LA dame mactambour !



repondu trés finement par l'arico !
.
ah ! ben tu sais moi sans mes lunettes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.
<blockquote><font class="small"> Posté rageusement par le meme macmarco:</font><hr /> 
Ben, pour ça on compte sur toi Arico ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








[/QUOTE]
.
je ne connait pas assez la dame


----------



## aricosec (15 Avril 2004)

on en deduira donc que ROBERTO est maintenant plein aux as,que blessé il ne peut plus assumer auprés du sexe, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,
donc je vote pour lui,je m'occuperais de son cheptel,dans sa villa de corse,il paierat les boissons,et je serais heureux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.
pif paf ! merde,encore un chateau  la bas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.
pas de sexe,mais compenssé par de l'humour,j'aime aussi


----------



## macmarco (15 Avril 2004)

Merci Roberto !


----------



## Nephou (16 Avril 2004)

Je sais que je me fais un peu attendre mais je suis un peu débordé : les cinquième et sixième étages côté rue Cognac-Jay ont quelque peu brûlé dans la nuit de jeudi à vendredi et je suis au septième


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2004)

t'inquiète, t'as le temps *Nephou* jusqu'au jeudi d'la semaine prochaine... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est le délai qu'a donné  *macmarco pour roberto* 
cela dit chais pas si l'est toujours valable ce délai


----------



## macmarco (16 Avril 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> t'inquiète, t'as le temps *Nephou* jusqu'au jeudi d'la semaine prochaine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si, si !
Bien sûr, Fred, que le délai est toujours valable ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









J'attends ton texte et celui de Nephou avec impatience !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2004)

bien voilà, j'ai aussi, une petite contribution en cours d'être terminée avec une image déjà parue et légèrement différente.
j'espère ne déranger personne avec mes mémoires du moment...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> bien voilà, j'ai aussi, une petite contribution en cours d'être terminée avec une image déjà parue et légèrement différente.
> j'espère ne déranger personne avec mes mémoires du moment...



tu seras toujours la bienvenue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_je te souhaite d"être plus gaie que je l'étais!_


----------



## Nephou (16 Avril 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tu seras toujours la bienvenue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je ne serai peut être pas plus gai moi mais je promets être _chaleureux_.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Je ne serai peut être pas plus gai moi mais je promets être _chaleureux_.



c'est déjà beaucoup


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Avril 2004)

Bravo Roberto


----------



## aricosec (16 Avril 2004)

*theme"la tete vide"*
mots
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 memoire,massage,sensuelle,parcours,retour
.
.titre du sketch ici present*" mais qu'est c'que j'ai dans ma tete"*
.
il est du temps,comme des saisons
passent les ans,et passent nos desirs
bien moins de joies,et de passions
bien moins d'espoir en l'avenir
.
je cherche en vain au fil des jours
un reve,un mythe une illusion
une surprise dans mon PARCOURS
un seul instant de deraison
.
hélas les ans m'ont  formaté
ils ont balisés mon chemin
aucun RETOUR du temps passé
et j'ai cherché l'amour en vain
.
j'ai voyagé,vue des contrées
connu des femmes SENSUELLES
je les ais toutes bien aimées
malgré qu'elles furent fideles
.
pourtant j'ai gardé la MEMOIRE
de ces instants de pure bonheur
c'est ma vie,et c'est mon histoire
je  garde tout ça dans mon coeur
.
et c'est sur un corps fatigué
que s'efforce a coup de MASSAGE
enfin la femme que j'ai mariée
d'en effacer des ans l'outrage
.
. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2004)

bravo


----------



## Nephou (16 Avril 2004)

fécilitations &amp; félicité


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2004)




----------



## Nephou (16 Avril 2004)

merci pour ces mémoires que tu rends collectives


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2004)

triste mais porteur d'un immense espoir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




très émouvant, et très touchant


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Avril 2004)

Bravo Fredo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Bravo Arico


----------



## macmarco (16 Avril 2004)

Merci Arico !


----------



## macmarco (16 Avril 2004)

Merci beaucoup Fred !


----------



## macelene (16 Avril 2004)

Que 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   merci Fred 


_PS: j'espère de tout mon cur que tu vas bien  _


----------



## aricosec (17 Avril 2004)

que c'est beau la  vie


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2004)

voili, j'ai réussi à corriger les fautes sans perdre l'image 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







merci à vous tous


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> voili, j'ai réussi à corriger les fautes sans perdre l'image
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## macelene (19 Avril 2004)

*La tête vide*, complètement, s'en était absurde.
Dans mon cabinet de travail, au milieu d'un joyeux bric à brac, j'essaye de me remémorer des images pour servir de toiles de fond à mes fantasmes.
 En fait je rentre chez les gens par effraction selon l'inspiration du moment, juste avec mes images.
Je visite des salles de bains et j'inventorie le contenu des armoires.
Je mets mon nez partout, captant les parfums et les textures d'une vie.
Mes fantasmes se conforment à des scénarios bien ciblés. Je fouille une commode
et je vole un ensemble culotte soutien-gorge. L'odeur des sous-vêtements a quelque chose de *sensuel*.
La *mémoire* est capable de te jouer des tours extraordinaires. 
Ce *parcours* dans les étoffes me permet de dessiner des détails impudiques.
Ces petits détails commencent à s'accumuler et remplissent ma banque d'images.
Des lits défaits. Des draps repoussés.Un oreiller froissé. 
Sensations tactiles.
Une odeur de chaleur à peine enfouie.
Un vêtement jeté au pied du lit.
Un grand désordre.
Ma tête est trop pleine.
Je me lève. Je marche. Je tremble.
Mais j'éprouve un besoin obsessionnel de bouger.
Je me fais peur à force de piller sans peur des univers intimes.
J'écoute ma tête. J'écoute les bruits qui arrivent de l'extérieur.
Je retourne sur mes pas.
Je retrouve mon bureau.
Chasse à grands coups de balais mes peurs.
Sur mon bureau, il y a une photo. Un portrait d'elle qui pose.
Un *retour* à la vie.
Nous sommes dans une toute petite chambre. Sur une commode une lampe à l'abat-jour brûlé, des babioles, un pot de crème hydratante ouvert.
Les hirondelles n'en finissent pas de voler. traces noires dans le ciel d'azur.
Une larme.
Je me retourne. Elle est là sur le lit, couchée sur le ventre, elle lit.
Elle porte des jean's et rien au dessus. Les épaules rondes et chaudes, des cheveux courts, mèches folles sur son front.
Nous sommes au cur de l'été.
Elle est appuyée sur ses coudes le menton dans de ses mains.
Elle me regarde. Son regard ne triche pas.
J'ai le cur qui bat la chamade.
J'ai envie de lui dire
Elle parlera avant moi.
"Toi qui est là, prend le pot de crème et fais moi ce *massage* que tu m'avais promis !!!"
Je ne lésinai pas sur la tendresse. 
C'est cette photo mon retour à la vie .


----------



## Nephou (19 Avril 2004)

Ces mots ce mots


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Avril 2004)

Bravo Macelene


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Avril 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> voili, j'ai réussi à corriger les fautes sans perdre l'image
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dis donc fredo chérie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , tu m'aurais pas piquer une signature


----------



## macmarco (19 Avril 2004)

Merci macelene !


----------



## Nephou (19 Avril 2004)

Debout, seule, fixant les doux ruissellements sur ses cuisses nues, Cass  comme tout le monde lappelle  prend le temps de sétonner et de sémouvoir. Elle trouve son corps lourds et difficilement le robinet de la douche. Un monde carrelé, figé, lui tourne autour tandis quune vapeur émane de sa peau et avec elle, tous ses problèmes. Elle peut goûter au bonheur, félicité temporaire ou sans *retour* ? Cass sen fout. Son attention se tourne vers ses mains, ses doigts et ses cuisses quelle en un doux *massage*, remontant ; diluant ainsi, puis répartissant, les rigoles de plaisirs, *mémoires* mêlées de deux désirs. Une brise glacée joue avec un battant de la fenêtre et la caresse. Elle sabandonne au rire devant ses seins tendus et à la douceur aussi. Sous la pluie deau chaude le *parcours* léger, infini, de la pulpe de ses doigts nen fini pas de la faire frissonner. La rumeur du disque quelle a choisi se fait plus distincte.
Alors tous ses sens spiralent sur la texture de ses seins ; une image fugace, delle-même *sensuelle* « Je suis bien, je suis belle » achève de lenflammer. Cass grandit de plaisir, elle se tend et se contracte en même temps. Ses pieds, sur leur pointe, glissent aux limites du bac. Sa nuque glisse doucement sur le carrelage. Elle profite de la variété de ses surfaces : douces, souples, dures, à nues ou enveloppées. Elle suit le rythme de Jaco à la basse.  _Teen Town_. En elle le plaisir, soudain, enfle jusquà la submerger ; jusquà la crampe.


----------



## macelene (19 Avril 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Debout, seule, fixant les doux ruissellements sur ses cuisses nues, Cass  comme tout le monde lappelle  prend le temps de sétonner et de sémouvoir. Elle trouve son corps lourds et difficilement le robinet de la douche. Un monde carrelé, figé, lui tourne autour tandis quune vapeur émane de sa peau et avec elle, tous ses problèmes. Elle peut goûter au bonheur, félicité temporaire ou sans *retour* ? Cass sen fout. Son attention se tourne vers ses mains, ses doigts et ses cuisses quelle en un doux *massage*, remontant ; diluant ainsi, puis répartissant, les rigoles de plaisirs, *mémoires* mêlées de deux désirs. Une brise glacée joue avec un battant de la fenêtre et la caresse. Elle sabandonne au rire devant ses seins tendus et à la douceur aussi. Sous la pluie deau chaude le *parcours* léger, infini, de la pulpe de ses doigts nen fini pas de la faire frissonner. La rumeur du disque quelle a choisi se fait plus distincte.
> Alors tous ses sens spiralent sur la texture de ses seins ; une image fugace, delle-même *sensuelle* « Je suis bien, je suis belle » achève de lenflammer. Cass grandit de plaisir, elle se tend et se contracte en même temps. Ses pieds, sur leur pointe, glissent aux limites du bac. Sa nuque glisse doucement sur le carrelage. Elle profite de la variété de ses surfaces : douces, souples, dures, à nues ou enveloppées. Elle suit le rythme de Jaco à la basse.  _Teen Town_. En elle le plaisir, soudain, enfle jusquà la submerger ; jusquà la crampe.



je ne pouvais que te citer à nouveau ces mots ce mot


----------



## aricosec (19 Avril 2004)

AH ! AH ah ! ça y est je l'ai pris ,grace a NEPHOU
c'est y pas du torride ça


----------



## mactambour (19 Avril 2004)

*La Dame* te félicite, Arico et admire le délié de ces vers...


----------



## macmarco (20 Avril 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Néphou, Macélène &amp; Fredoupsy :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci Roberto !
J'en ai bien besoin !


----------



## mactambour (20 Avril 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Néphou, Macélène &amp; Fredoupsy :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui je suis d'accord avec Roberto !!! C'est très bon et on passe de bons moments... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 littéraires, imagés, suggestifs... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et ça fait du bien... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oui aussi : Courage MacMarco !!!(je m'a pas trompé cette fois-ci )


----------



## aricosec (21 Avril 2004)

MACMARCO s'excuse,arreté par les anciens sbires du nain,il est en detention,maintenant c'est 72 heures,tout ça pour un malheureux pétard,donc resultat reporté aux calandres


----------



## macmarco (21 Avril 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> MACMARCO s'excuse,arreté par les anciens sbires du nain,il est en detention,maintenant c'est 72 heures,tout ça pour un malheureux pétard,donc resultat reporté aux calandres



Au cas où tu n'aurais pas remarqué, il y a eu prolongation du délai jusqu'à demain 20 h, donc pour les retardataires, il est toujours possible de participer !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2004)

La tête trop pleine de pensées, de phrases, de mots, l'empêche à trouver le sommeil.
Elle se lève, s'éloigne de ses draps froissés et déambule pieds nus dans la pièce sombre.
Ces mots résonnent sans  retour , sans cesse dans sa tête, non, elle n'est plus pareille.
Elle ne peut accepter ce qu'elle a lu, trop lourd sont le poids de ces phrases dans l'ombre.

La   mémoire  de son corps se souvient du   parcours  de ses effleurements, de ses  doux   massages  ,
Elle peut être l'essence   sensuelle   de son énergie, mais en aucun cas le seul moteur de sa vie.
Le plaisir de s'aimer, de partager des intérêts communs sont envisageables, possibles à tous âges.
Elle veut pouvoir vivre la tête libre, sans contraintes, ni habitudes.. Pour elle c'est substance de survie.

_Je vous remercie de ne pas prendre en jeu ces quelques lignes... _


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Avril 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> MACMARCO s'excuse,arreté par les anciens sbires du nain,il est en detention,maintenant c'est 72 heures,tout ça pour un malheureux pétard,donc resultat reporté aux calandres



Les calandres c'est là


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Avril 2004)

Bravo Alexm31


----------



## macmarco (22 Avril 2004)

Merci Alex ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Bon, eh bien, c'est l'heure !

Merci *Tibomong4*
Merci *mactambour*
Merci *Lemmy*
Merci *Roberto*
Merci *Aricosec*
Merci *Fredoupsy*
Merci *macelene*
Merci *Nephou*
Merci *Alexm31*

Merci à toutes et tous pour vos textes et images, beaux, drôles, émouvants, touchants, sensuels ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










J'ai vraiment beaucoup de chance de vous avoir eu comme participants à cette session ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je suis donc très heureux de passer le relais à * Tibo !!! *























*
Bravo Tibo et merci à toi pour ton très joli texte !*





Allez hop ! Au boulot Tibo !


----------



## macmarco (22 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Les calandres c'est là


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Je suis donc très heureux de passer le relais à * Tibo !!! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bravo Tibo


----------



## Nephou (22 Avril 2004)

bravo alexm31 et félicitations Tibo


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2004)

*  Bravo Tibo !!!  Ton texte m'a beacoup plu !  *


----------



## mactambour (22 Avril 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Merci Alex !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bravo pour Tibo !!! c'est un bon choix...
Donc félicitations Tibo











Bien jugé macmarco....


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Avril 2004)

Merci beaucoup à MacMarco 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et merci à tous pour vos félicitations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















PS: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dsl pour la faute d'accord du participe passé dans la première phrase de mon texte et les quelques "s" qui manquent


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Avril 2004)

Alors nouveau thème  *Le choix de la différence* :

Les mots à utiliser :

- bonheur
- caresse
- inconnu
- séparation
- ailleurs


----------



## macmarco (22 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Alors nouveau thème  *Le choix de la différence* :
> 
> Les mots à utiliser :
> 
> ...



Jusqu'à dimanche seulement ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Avril 2004)

Alors nouveau thème  *Le choix de la différence* :

Les mots à utiliser :

- bonheur
- caresse
- inconnu
- séparation
- ailleurs

Ça va comme ça?


----------



## macmarco (22 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ça va comme ça?



Oui, merci !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Alors nouveau thème  *Le choix de la différence* :
> 
> Ça va comme ça?



oui, super


----------



## Nephou (23 Avril 2004)

Cette proposition me sied


----------



## aricosec (23 Avril 2004)

"Yipée ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ,il a decroché la timbale TIBO,mais j'avoue que les calandres 4/4,je les laisse a THEBIG,il se croit encore jeune  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "je pouffe " 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









je m'etouffe :  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






..
""" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







,c'est vrai que dans son village


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Avril 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> je m'etouffe :


...enlève ton pied du tuyau d'arrivée d'oxygène ... tu te sentiras tout de suite mieux !!!


----------



## aricosec (26 Avril 2004)

*Le choix de la différence,
Les mots à uiliser,bonheur,caresse,inconnu,séparation,ailleurs
*
.
l'autocar etait bondé,les passagers qui étaient monté en catastrophe dés l'ouverture
des portes,avaient sauté sur les places assises,le chauffeur n'avait meme pas esquissé
un geste,affalé sur son siege,fumant un cigarillos qui empestait,il attendait que le
guignol qui jouait les guide de touristes ait placé le reste des clients sur les strapontins.
c'est qu'ils venaient de loin,certains avait déja parcouru plus de 200 bornes dans une
betaillére,ont leurs avaient promis un avenir meilleur AILLEURS et c'etait
pour ça qu'ils avaient entrepris ce voyage.
une femme qui tenait son bébé sur ses genoux ,cherchant vainement une totote
dans son sac,pour boucler le bec a son moutard qui braillait,voulant se lever
pour chercher dans le hamac a valise,posa le chiare sur les genoux du quidam voisin
un espece de gigolo a pattes.comme si il n'attendait que ça, l'asticot se mis a pisser
sur l'ostrogo,furieux celui ci failli balancer l'heritier par la fenetre,il se retint a temps
s'apercevant qu'elle etait fermé.
le moutard,debarrassé du trop plein affichait un sourire de BONHEUR,ayant rejoint
le giron de la mere,il se mis a ronfler,non sans avoir emis un pet de confiance.
au fond du car,deux  gros bonhommes cassait la croute,l'un d'eux croquait a belles dents
 dans un oignon.et de l'autre main se grattait les valseuses.
quand il rotaitsa voisine,genre grenouille de benitier,semblait verdir,c'est que l'haleine
 du coco degageait un fumet a vous boussiller la couche d'ozone.
l'ostrogo a pattes,furieux de l'injure subit,se tourna vers la donzelle qui l'accompagnai
en realité,c'etait plutot son fond de commerce,on lui avait dit que ça manquait
dans le nord les bonnes gagneuses,il lui mis un revers de chevaliere de façon a eliminer
 le sourire narquois qui s'esquissai sur les levres de sa moitié,"....allait bien voir
 qui etait le maitre",ce joli maquillage rouge sur sa joue,fit plaisir a juanita,
avec la tarte pris la veille,ça ferait le pendant,son maquillage serait equilibré.
ce soir son jules lui ferait une petite CARESSE,et tout serait oublié.
dans l'allée du bus,le clown guide,presentait le paysage,comme si il etair dans une visite
de touriste,tout ces gens qui avaient depensé leurs pauvres economies pour chercher
du boulot ailleurs,l'ecoutaient cependant,un moment de repos dans leurs dures vies,
un brusque sursaut du car,fit bouler le [censuré] dans la travée,un péone assis eu
un geste pour retenir la masse,mais reconnaissant celui qui lui avait engourdi son blé,
retira promptement sa main,un petit "Olé",s"echappa des levres des  passagers.
le bus stoppé net,la porte s'ouvrit,un INCONNU portant une carabine fit irruption
tout les passagers d'un seul bloc attrapérent les nuages,c'est qu'ils avaient l'habitude
dans ce coin,le pays etait divisé en trois parties,les pauvres,qui serait pauvres toujours,
les pauvres bandits qui pillaient les autres pour devenir riches,et les riches qui
pillaient les pauvres pour le rester.(tout le monde a compris ou je r'commence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
el bandido,le chef des pillards,d'une baffe au vieux peone assis,envoya bouler
son sombrero dans la main de son lieutenant,"tout les bijoux et argents dans ce bitos,
tonna t'il d'une voix forte,comme piqués par une guepe les passagers se debarrasserent
de ce qu'il y avait dans leurs poches,d'une main preste,le chef empoigna le chapeau
du glaude,ses yeux faillirent sortirent de leurs orbitres,"de quoi,de quoi"(en fait il avait dit
"maqué !,maqué ! ",)j'ai traduit pour les unijambistes qui pourrrait me lirent.
de quoi" repetat il,dix pesos et un bouton de braguette,vous vous foutez de moi !
le gigolo,voulant briller au yeux de juanita hurla,"mais general,nous avons deja tout donné
pour ce voyage.....,il ne termina pas,le mec lui envoya un chargeur dans le buffet,
"d'abord je ne suis pas general,criat il honnetement,ses yeux deshabillait la juanita,
qui restait petrifié devant la cervelle de son mec qui ornait le sol.
tout les desperados ,voyant qu'il n'y avait rien a tirer d'autres,sortirent du car
le chef en passant devant le chauffeur,engourdi la recette,et balança juanita
sur son cheval,ils disparurent dans un nuage de poussiere( c'est beau.. HEIN !)
le car ayant repris sa route,quelques heures aprés,nous arrivames en vue
de la ville,maisons clonées et grandes cheminées,c'etait pour eux l'eldorado
mais moi je savais que ce ne serait pas l'eden.
je me promettait que la SEPARATION avec la douce france,serait de courte durée
...
et me voila ....


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2004)

*Le choix de la différence*

quelques définitions que j'aime bien... 

La * différence*   est cette chose merveilleuse que nous avons tous en commun. 
_ N. de Bière_ 

Le * bonheur*, quel qu'il soit, apporte air, lumière et liberté de mouvement. 
_ Friedrich Nietzsche (F.N.)_ 

Par la * caresse*   nous sortons de notre enfance mais un seul mot d'amour et c'est notre naissance. 
_ Paul Eluard_ 

Cet *inconnu*   qui se nomme l'avenir, si sage qu'il ne parle jamais, gardant ses secrets afin de faire chercher à l'homme la source de l'espérance. 
_ Lauréanne Harvey_ 

Une gare est le plus bel endroit pour des retrouvailles, parce que c'est normalement le lieu des * séparations*  . En se retrouvant dans une gare, on a l'impression de conjurer le mauvais sort. 
_ Daniel Poliquin_ 

Lorsque la beauté règne sur les yeux, il est probable qu'elle règne encore *ailleurs*
_ Vauvenargues_


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Avril 2004)

Hé bien Arico comme d'habitude très coloré!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Lemmy j'aime beaucoup ces citations, beau panaché  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Allez les autres participants, on arme sa plume, plus que trois jours!


----------



## Nephou (27 Avril 2004)

« plume armée chef »


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Avril 2004)

On se motive!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Un café, un jus d'orange, le stylo porte bonheur, trois feuilles de papier pour les moins doués, une rotation du cou dans le sens qui  convient le mieux à vos vertébres, dix flexions de l'index et du pouce pour l'échauffement et au boulot!


----------



## macelene (27 Avril 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'voudrais bien... ouin ouin ouin...
> Mais j'peux point, ouin ouin ouin !




PAs en Forme   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  et on se demande, vu sa prestation pour nous saluer de bon matin 




			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> On se motive!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Remontage de moral   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Allez hop !*
> Une nouvelle semaine s'engage, avec ses commencements, ses trucs non aboutis, ses bonnes actions et ses déceptions, avec des conclusions, de l'inattendu, du craint et de l'esquive...
> _Une semaine parmi d'autre dont peut-être on se souviendra après, mais peut-être que non._
> *On est lundi et je vous embrasse.*





			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Le soleil.
> L'Amour.
> Le sexe.
> Du chocolat noir Lindt©.









*entre deux tu, as perdu ta bonne humeur Roberto ???
tu semblais avoir une forme olympique ???*


----------



## Grug (27 Avril 2004)

Waouh, j'ai passé  une partie de la nuit à lire ce thread (pas tout, mais bon une bonne 50aine de pages...) et franchement bravo à tous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Quant à participer, euh, pas sur d'être au niveau,
mais bon, Coubertin, tout ça.
Peut être si je trouve le temps d'ici jeudi, ou le prochain.
En tous cas encore félicitations à tous les participants.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Waouh, j'ai passé  une partie de la nuit à lire ce thread  Quant à participer, euh, pas sur d'être au niveau,
> :



c'est ce que j'ai d'abord pensé! (et pense toujours) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



puis, me suis lancé...
remember Coubertin, comme tu le dis si justement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nous avons hâte de te lire


----------



## Grug (27 Avril 2004)

*Le choix de la différence :
Les mots à utiliser :

- bonheur
- caresse
- inconnu
- séparation
- ailleurs* 

-----------------

Le meilleur moment de lamour,  cest quand on monte lescalier.(Georges Clemenceau) 
"euh, ça dépend" (anonyme)


"Y'a du café à la cuisine, claque la porte en sortant."
Séparation rapide, pas de pathos, ouvrir un oeil, le droit, d'abord.
Douche, rapide.
Vêtements de la veille, claquer la porte en sortant.
Pas envie de m'attarder, pas chez moi, pas mon histoire.
Rien oublié ?
Clac, la porte.
La caresse du petit matin, un sentiment pas inconnu, peut être un peu oublié.
Fermer les yeux, inspirer.
Le sourire, là, à l'intérieur.
Sans doute à l'extérieur. 
Aussi.
Mes pieds avancent tout seuls, sans y penser.
Regarder, savourer ce moment, pour rien au monde être ailleurs.
Qu'importe l'avenir, ce qui m'attend, plus de crainte, plus d'angoisse.
Juste être là, bien, le savoir.
Le bonheur, cette certitude d'être vivant.
Marcher, redécouvrir cette ville, ce quartier,
savourer cette sensation retrouvée.
moments éternels, déjà vécus,
dans des circonstances similaires... 

ou presque.

-----------------


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2004)

pour un début


----------



## aricosec (28 Avril 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> pour un début


.
j'suis d'accord avec toi,ce GRUG a un style,c'est surtout ce qu'on cherche ici,les gagnants ne sont pas toujours les plus meritants,sans quoi je gagnerai toujours  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GASpp ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 "pas la tête "


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Avril 2004)

Bravo! Une nouvelle plume et bien taillée on dirait


----------



## jp16 (28 Avril 2004)

plume bien taillé 

indien rassuré


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Avril 2004)

Je soupçonne Roberto de caresser le jury dans le sens du poil  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Mais bravo j'aime beaucoup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est bien que tu sois de nouveau parmi nous, plein d'imagination, avec l'envie de nous faire rêver et de nous amuser


----------



## nato kino (28 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je soupçonne Roberto de caresser le jury dans le sens du poil
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cet homme n'a aucun mérite, il use et abuse honteusement de son "nègre" Vicenté !!!!!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Avril 2004)

Bravo Grug pour ton premier essai  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ça promet pour la suite


----------



## Luc G (29 Avril 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _*Je fais ce que je peux avec ce que j'ai *: je ne peux pas peluches !!_



_Pas mieux, Roberto : pas eu trop la tête et le temps de folâtrer par ici ces temps-ci. Alors, en vitesse, pour cette fois._





Nous aurions pu courir ailleurs
Pour inventer d'autres bonheurs,

Nous aurions eu d'autres caresses
Nous aurions eu d'autres ivresses,

D'orageuses séparations
Des coups de foudre et des passions.

Sur ces terrtoires inconnus
Nous ne serions jamais venus.

Mais c'est ici et maintenant
Toi, moi, ainsi, pas autrement.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2004)




----------



## aricosec (29 Avril 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

>


je dirais meme plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






toujours fier de faire des vers LUCG  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.
et ce n'est pas parce qu'il est malade ....


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Avril 2004)

Bravo LucG  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Il m'a été demandé de changer la date de rendue des saintes écritures threadesques pour cause de manque de temps ; donc voir le titre


----------



## Grug (29 Avril 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> pour un début





			
				aricosec a dit:
			
		

> j'suis d'accord avec toi,ce GRUG a un style,c'est surtout ce qu'on cherche ici,les gagnants ne sont pas toujours les plus meritants,sans quoi je gagnerai toujours





			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Grug pour ton premier essai
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Waou,  j'reviendrais


----------



## Grug (29 Avril 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Il me fallut juste du temps libre...
> *J'ai sauté dessus !!*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Avril 2004)

Bon c'est juste histoire de remettre la date de clôture


----------



## aricosec (30 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bon c'est juste histoire de remettre la date de clôture


.
ça c'est bien,il y a quand même quelques defections... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







....non non ! ,j'ai bien dit defections 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ils devraient quand même signaler leur indisponibilités de temps
c'est vrai ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,et si ils etaient morts,comment le saurait on !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






la la la ! tontaine et tonton !


----------



## Nephou (30 Avril 2004)

mon premier mot dexcuses 
mon deuxième mot dexcuses
mon troisième mot d'excuses


----------



## macelene (30 Avril 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> Ils ou Elles devraient quand même signaler leur indisponibilités de temps
> c'est vrai ça
> 
> 
> ...



Merci Tibo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est vrai des fois, j'ai pas le temps
C'est vrai des fois, on devrait signaler
C'est vrai que des fois, je n'ai pas d'inspiration et là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dur dur 


Alors voilà ma toute petite contribution 


Dis moi toi l'*Inconnu*  qui sait tout.

Crois-tu que le *Bonheur* existe ?
Tu sais celui qui  qui n'existe nulle part ailleurs.

Crois-tu encore au pouvoirs des *Caresses* ?
Tu sais celles qui n'existent nulle part ailleurs.

Crois-tu que *l'Inconnu* existe ?
Tu sais celui qui n'existe nulle part ailleurs.


Crois-tu que nous ayons *Le choix de la Différence* ?
Cette différence qui ne devrait exister nulle part ailleurs.

Crois-tu que la *Séparation* c'est perdre ?


----------



## macmarco (30 Avril 2004)

Dis-moi Tibo, un délai supplémentaire jusqu'à lundi soir, c'est possible ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Avril 2004)

Bon que ceux qui ne sont pas contents s'insurgent maintenant ou se taisent jusqu'à lundi soir


----------



## macmarco (30 Avril 2004)

Merci Tibo !


----------



## Luc G (30 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bon que ceux qui ne sont pas contents s'insurgent maintenant ou se taisent jusqu'à lundi soir



Ne peut-on pas plutôt se taire maintenant et s'insurger lundi soir ?


----------



## aricosec (1 Mai 2004)

en tout cas,papy mougeot qui a rué dans les brancards a reussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



quelques excuses de bon aloi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



un pensée phylosophique de qualité 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



une demande de delai digne de BEBERT


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Mai 2004)

And the winner is : Roberto  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mention spéciale à Macelene et à Lemmy dont j'ai beaucoup aimé les textes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bravo à tous les participants et merci


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Mai 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> je reviens de chez l'ophtalmo pour mes fonds de l'il annuels


...mon pauvre !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... moi j'y passe tous les 3 mois à cause d'un début de glaucome... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (hé ouais, je sais, j'aurai tout eu à l'oeil malgré que ça me coute un max de fric... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
...et à chaque fois c'est pareil : comme j'ai un défaut assez bizarre à l'oeil gauche, elle le contemple pendant de longues minutes en poussant des petits cris d'admiration du style : "un véritable tableau impressionniste votre oeil gauche !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" ... ça me fait une belle jambe tout ça !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : en ce qui concerne les "petits cris d'admiration", veuillez noter que je tiens mes mains chez moi pendant qu'elle m'ausculte ... (faut tout préciser ici !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Luc G (4 Mai 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Rhôôô !*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je vois ça d'ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et bravo Roberto  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS Le Arico est pas encore venu ronchonner ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Mai 2004)

Tu m'a gâté Roberto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Mais je relève le défi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Mai 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Ma beauté est à l'intérieur.*
> _Seules certaines femmes, avec un appareillage coûteux et de longues études, peuvent discerner ma vraie splendeur._


...tiens ça me fait penser qu'il faut que je prenne rendez-vous pour une coloscopie !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Après tout, z'ont qu'à grouper avec le prochain fonds de l'oeil comme çà ils pourront s'esclaffer : "t'as vu ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on dirait Jean-Michel Jarre à la Défense !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Mai 2004)

"As-tu déjà observé un Véronèse?"
"Je connais les Noces de Cana, oui!"
"Alors imagine un instant que le tableau soit devant nous, posé là sur le teck de la véranda. Que vois-tu?"
"Je vois des couleurs magnifiques, pures, une mosaïque de couleurs plus éclatantes les unes que les autres. Ces couleurs sont juxtaposées avec une science de l'harmonie que seuls les peintres vénitiens du XVI siècle possédaient. Je vois un ciel limpide où virevoltent des oiseaux. Je vois des costumes aux étoffes richement brodées, les prémisses de l'art de la table et une jeune femme portant à sa bouche une des première fourchette. J'entends de la musique et des rires. Je sens l'odeur des fleurs jetées des balcons."
"Laisse ton regard se noyer dans les couleurs et dans la texture de l'oeuvre, et regarde mieux entre les plages de couleurs vives. Que vois-tu?"
"Une ligne imaginaire qui virevolte entre les couleurs telle une courroie qui entraîne mon oeil d'un personnage à l'autre, d'une couleur à l'autre. Elle disparaît parfois dans les plis des costumes. Elle m'entraîne avec elle."
"Alors imagine maintenant Véronèse peignant ce tableau en quelques mois. Vois-tu la course du pinceau et la main qui le tient?"
"Oui"
"Cette main, si tu regardes mieux, c'est un ange qui la guide. Enfin l'inspiration était divine croyait-on à cette époque. Si un ange a porté la main de Véronèse, il l'a porté pendant des mois, et puis un jour, ce fut la dernière course du pinceau sur la toile. L'ange a lâché doucement la main du peintre pour éviter qu'il ne doute de son talent. Et moi devant ce tableau, je me demande toujours quelle fut la dernière course du pinceau et où l'ange a-t-il lâché la main du peintre? Maintenant regarde mieux à droite dans le tableau"
"Je vois un homme qui verse du vin"
"Oui, il verse de l'eau qui se transforme en vin. C'est un miracle symbole de l'eucharistie, mais bien en-deçà de cette symbolique religieuse, c'est aussi le miracle de la peinture. Vois-tu j'aime à penser que c'est sans doute à cet endroit que le peintre a posé la dernière touche de son tableau et que l'ange a lâché sa main...Quant à toi, Véronèse te laisse libre d'imaginer à quel endroit du tableau s'est réalisé le miracle de la peinture"


----------



## Luc G (4 Mai 2004)

Et un verre de Véronèse, un.


----------



## Kak (4 Mai 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Le cinquième mot de *Kak* : Ligne._


(ça tombe bien le mot était déjà dans le texte! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)





Respiration
Pénétration de l'eau par l'index
j'étire le bras , jusqu'à sentir tous le muscles du dos tirer sur le côté
 se sont mes ailes, je suis l'ange de l'eau chlorée
la tête dans le liquide , hors du temps hors de l'espace
Espacemerde j'ai oublié d'amener la voiture au garage, la courroie grince
J'avale ma salive
 le courant provoqué par ma main s'écoule le long de mes cuisses caresse
sortir le coude  étirer le bras je regarde les carreaux, lignes de faïence bleues sur blanc
je verrai bien du teck à la place du contreplaqué de la cuisine, est-ce qu'on peut mettre du teck dans une cuisine
j'étire le bras , je repousse l'eau entre mes cuisses  caresse 
Respiration, accélération, expiration, il ne faut pas que je me déconcentre, c'est ma dernière course
 caresse  glouprR  petite tasse  pas grave 
Virage
 plonger la tête, roulé-boulé, tournicoti-tournicoton Rrrah ne pas se déconcentrer
Pénétration subaquatique ondulation caresse

C'est ma dernière course, et je viens de faire la synthèse de la nage: pénétration, caresse, ondulation
Cest sexe!

Bon sang si je l'avais fait avant , j'aurais probablement eu de meilleurs résultats !!

Suis bonne dernière


----------



## Kak (4 Mai 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Là tu tentes de m' prendre par les heu... sentiments..._



Pas de tout  c'est technique !


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Mai 2004)

C'est tout un art 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et il y a des pro comme partout


----------



## aricosec (4 Mai 2004)

je me suis renseigné auprés de TIBO,je ne rallerai pas,le laureat a gagné honnetement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,contrairement a son habitude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,sans pot de vin
quand a THEBIG ,il faudrait quand meme dire a son ophtalmo que son oeil gauche est en verre,qu'elle arrete de sonder celui la,et qu'il arrete avec ses mains celui la


----------



## mactambour (4 Mai 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Thème de cette fois-ci :
> *"Une dernière course"*
> ... Illustré si vous le souhaitez.
> 
> ...



Comment lutter et rivaliser avec une telle plume ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Je n'oserais montrer mes talents  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






sans etre sure de ne pas te décevoir.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bravo Roberto...Bravissimo


----------



## mactambour (4 Mai 2004)

Encore une fois béate d'admiration...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ca va lasser, mais tant pis, je dis les choses comme je les pense.
Le choix de l'image, la plume ...l'imagination...
Je me tais... c'est le plus beau compliment


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Mai 2004)

Merci


----------



## Nephou (4 Mai 2004)

mouais bien faudrait voir à se calmer niveau écriture avec la tête 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yen a des qui bossent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et qui sont jaloux jaloux et en manque 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




read you soon


----------



## macelene (4 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> And the winner is :* Roberto
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Pardon, je n'arrive que ce soir pour voir les résultats, panne de câble    











*Bravissimo Roberto [\b]  m'étonne pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Merci Tibo  pour la mention spéciale du jury  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et j'ai vu que Roberto n'avait pas traîné pour le prochain thème,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, 
à croire qu'il avait les résultats en avance  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















 Alors au boulot, ya du pain sur la planche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mai 2004)

Il est bien au Louvre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et je suis bien in-cor-om-pable


----------



## nato kino (5 Mai 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _*Le RÉCAPITULATIF !*_
> 
> &gt; Le cinquième mot de *Natoman* : Orgue
> 
> ...









 Qu'est-ce que c'est que ce cirque encore !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















Faut prendre des vacances Robertita, acheter des nouvelles chemises tout ça...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Mai 2004)

Savez-vous pourquoi on appelle des tongues ... des tongues ????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je me pose cette question depuis des années sans avoir réellement ne serait-ce qu'un début de réponse !
Quand j'en parle à ma femme, le regard qu'elle me lance me fait ressentir qu'à ses yeux, je dois représenter une synthèse de connerie ambulante ... n'est-ce pas, mon ange ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais ça, c'était jusque hier soir ... soir maudit ou déambulant de mon fauteuil jusqu'au frigo, alangui par une journée de boulot désespérante, le pas lent et traînant, j'entendis un sinistre "tonnng" en même temps que mon pied droit, subitement libéré et probablement assoiffé de liberté, alla s'empaffer dans le pied de table en teck qui trainait là comme par hasard... la courroie de ma tongue venait de lâcher propulsant la petite marguerite  jusqu'à la truffe de mon bichon maltais, qui, hagard comme à son habitude, regagna son panier sans demander son reste...
Malgré la douleur vrillant mon gros orteil qui s'était mis à pulser comme une grosse blatte au son de Linkim Park, je m'écriai subitement : "mais c'est bien sûr !!!!!" - on dit des "tongues" parce que quand la courroie lâche, ben ça fait "tonngggg" ... peut-être même que ça remonte au temps de JC et qu'un apôtre, voyant Jésus s'affaler dans la poussière au son d'un "toonnng" majestueux, se dit : "mais pourquoi pas appeller ces sandales à lanières des "toonnngs" ???" ... et le temps a fait le reste pour en arriver aux tongues actuelles...
Je me mis à rêver à des concerts de tongues de différentes pointures qui émettraient des "toonnngs" variant selon la taille et l'orientation de la marguerite qui ferait office de réglage de tongalité !!!
Je pensais : "et si, malencontreusement, en raison de l'effet "papillon", toutes les tongues du monde claquaient en même temps ... le monde serait-il en danger, déséquilibré qu'il serait par les tentatives désespérées de leurs porteurs de récupérer leurs lamentables sandales de quelques doigts de pieds lestes et agiles ???"
Subitement, une moiteur lourde et intense s'empara de mon corps tout entier ! Dans mon dos, je sentais le regard de ma femme ... incrédule ... interrogatif ... inquiet aussi de me voir balbutier des choses aussi débridées (comme ma tongue d'ailleurs ... hihi), avec en main, ce petit bout de plastic tout penaud !!!
Je me retournais, anxieux ! ... c'est alors que ma femme, s'adressant à ce qu'elle hésite de plus en plus à appeler "son mari", (c'est-à-dire, moi !) me dit : "bon, t'as fini Big ? J'ai encore une dernière course à faire et Auchan ferme à 21 H"
Et voilà pourquoi les orchestres de tongues n'existeront jamais que dans mon imagination...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Mai 2004)

Et en bonus track ... "The tongue rap song" !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Attention : ceci est un RAP ... et comme tout rap qui se respecte, il ne convient pas aux oreilles sensibles ! 
Si vous avez les oreilles sensibles, veuillez quitter ici !
Si vous êtes blindés, veuillez continuer !
ps : je n'admettrai aucune réclamation !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Fais gaffe, toi qui pues !
Tu vas prendre ma tongue dans le cul !
Fais gaffe toi qui craint !
Tu vas prendre ma tongue dans le train !

Slap, slap, slap ... viens que je t'attrappe !
Slip, slip, slip ... allez enlève ton slip !

Fais gaffe, si ti vas à la messe !
Tu vas prendre ma tongue dans les fesses !
Fais gaffe si tu t'empiffres !
Tu vas prendre ma tongue dans le pif !

Slap, slap, slap ... viens que je t'attrappe !
Slip, slip, slip ... allez remets ton slip !

Fais gaffe si t'es un con !
Tu vas prendre ma tongue dans le front !
Fais gaffe si t'es un gros veau !
Je vais te l'enfoncer dans l'cerveau !

Slap, slap, slap ... et que je t'attrappe !
Slip, slip, slip ... allez bouffe ton slip !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2004)

Et ben TheBig ... ça va pas mieux on dirait !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Mai 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et ben TheBig ... ça va pas mieux on dirait !!!!


----------



## Luc G (5 Mai 2004)

ça me botte ! Je dirais même, c'est le pied !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2004)

Un conseil avant que ton état empire ...

Arrête de rouler en 4x4 lunettes noires, grosses chaînes en or massif autour du cou ... 

Teuteuteu, j'ai mes indics, et des preuves !


----------



## Kak (5 Mai 2004)

The big 





bravissimmo


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Mai 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Arrête de rouler en 4x4 lunettes noires, grosses chaînes en or massif autour du cou ...


T'as oublié le manteau de fourrure, les baguouzes tellement lourdes que j'ai les mains qui traînent à terre, les pompes bicolores, les 7 salles de bain de ma baraque avec robinetterie en or massif, mon yo-yo qui fait Yo tout seul et les meufs en string de la mort qui tue qui me tournent autour comme des mouches autour d'un étron !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yo !


----------



## woulf (5 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> T'as oublié le manteau de fourrure, les baguouzes tellement lourdes que j'ai les mains qui traînent à terre, les pompes bicolores, les 7 salles de bain de ma baraque avec robinetterie en or massif, mon yo-yo qui fait Yo tout seul et les meufs en string de la mort qui tue qui me tournent autour comme des mouches autour d'un étron !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TheBig: le premier plombier roi du R&amp;B


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Mai 2004)

Kak a dit:
			
		

> bravissimmo


Merci Kak !
...faut dire que tu ne m'avais pas laissé le choix ! L'ambiance torride, la sensualité et l'imagination étant déjà prises, il ne me restait plus qu'à tenter un sursaut d'humour !!!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> T'as oublié le manteau de fourrure, les baguouzes tellement lourdes que j'ai les mains qui traînent à terre, les pompes bicolores, les 7 salles de bain de ma baraque avec robinetterie en or massif, mon yo-yo qui fait Yo tout seul et les meufs en string de la mort qui tue qui me tournent autour comme des mouches autour d'un étron !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui effectivement ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais c'était sous entendu tout ça !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Et puis si tu vas par là on peut parler de ta baraque à quelques millions de dollar, avec piscine de 50m, jacuzzi compatible pour partouzes rappées (ou râpeuses ...?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), le sous-sol dédié aux jeux, la maison style déco-mauvais-goût-qui-coûte-cher-donc-ça-doit-le-faire, ton dressing de 100 m2,présentant une petite sélection de suvêts derniers cris, baskets en tous genres ... aaaah j'oubliais, une photo de toi en GRAND à l'entrée de ta somptueuse villa, une photo de toi, mystérieux, enfin l'air mystérieux, une main sur ton manton, montrant tes bagouzes ...etc, etc...

Et puis une poule en string à chaque coin de pièce ... pour la déco ça le fait trop grave !

je dois oublier quelques trucs là encore ...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Merci Kak !
> ...faut dire que tu ne m'avais pas laissé le choix ! L'ambiance torride, la sensualité et l'imagination étant déjà prises, il ne me restait plus qu'à tenter un sursaut d'humour !!!








 et aux autres vous laissez quoi ???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Mai 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> je dois oublier quelques trucs là encore ...


Non non !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu peux arrêter maintenant ... ma femme est tombée sur le thread et elle vient de m'en mettre plein la gueule...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Mai 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> et aux autres vous laissez quoi ???


Parce que tu crois que pour les autres, ça vaut encore la peine de participer ???????


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mai 2004)

Panther est ton museau on dirait


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mai 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Oui effectivement ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu as oublié, cloués au mur, les tapis à souris dédicacés des administrateurs de MacG, et les boules à neige avec avatars des administrateurs,  intégrés


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2004)

Chère Madame Lebowsky, je viens par le présent post, en tant que représentante du Syndicat de Défense des Hommes Traumatisés attester de la non authenticité des propos tenus dans ce thread, ci-dessus, ci-dessous, si en dessus-dessous.
Veuillez donc en tenir compte, j'espère ainsi que vous épargnerez votre mari, il n'est certe pas un ange mais n'est en aucun cas responsable de tous les dérapages de ce thread ... pas facile quand la courroie lâche on ne peut freiner les instincts les plus basiques ...

Recevez Madame, mes salutations distinguées, ainsi que la synthèse de l'expression de mes sentiments pas vraiment distingués, eux, et puis aussi si vous le voulez quelques kilos d'âneries, une livre de tomates, 300 grammes de farine, salade, du sel, essuie-tout, une table en teck ...
Oups pardon, je m'égare, voilà que je mêle à ce post la liste de mes dernières courses !

Je compte sur vous, Chère madame Lebowsky ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mai 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Parce que tu crois que pour les autres, ça vaut encore la peine de participer ???????











 ouais ben trop tard me suis lancée moi ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as oublié, cloués au mur, les tapis à souris dédicacés des administrateurs de MacG ,et les boules à neige avec avatars des administrateurs,  intégrés


Arf !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Le rap des admins et modos :

Yo ! nous on est les admins et modos!
Un mot de trop et tu nous auras sur le dos !
Même si t'es gros, même si t'es costaud !
Ferme ta gueule et ravale tes mots !

J'ai vu un banni long qui file sur le côté,
Et mec ! t'es pt'ete grand mais ça va rien empêcher !
Relève ton froc et baisse la tête !
Si tu veux pas te faire mettre !

Tiens banane, zieute le banni
Qui file en se tenant le zizi !
La tongue à Thebig, c'est pas du lapin...
Faudra pas revenir pleurer demain !

Yo, c'est nous les admins et modos...
On est les plus forts, les plus costauds !
Y'a ka voir dans l'bar
Qui c'est qui tient la barre !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Mai 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ouais ben trop tard me suis lancée moi ...


... et quel lancement !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2004)

Moi je VEUUUUUUUX un enregistrement de ces deux petites merveilles !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2004)

on m'a prié de transmettre le courrier suivant:

Chère madame Lorna,

J'ai bien reçu votre supplique relative à l'ahuri qui me sert de mari (j'devais pas être bien nette le jour où j'ai dit "oui"!).

Il faudrait tout de même que vous sachiez que cet individu présente des caractères tout à fait particuliers tels que:

- faire gueuler un vinyl (on est en 2004, non?) des *Rolling Stones* à trois heures du matin ce qui a comme seul résultat de rendre son bichon nain à moitié fou ! (va ressembler à son maître, celui la!)
- laisser traîner ses tongues sur notre jolie table en *teck* parmi les assiettes (vous me direz que cela parfume un peu la cuisine "diététique" que je dois lui confectionner pour qu'il puisse éviter l'achat de pantalons à ceintures élastiques (déja qu'il n'est pas très sexy au naturel, mais là, c'est la fin!)
- se servir de sa cravate (gracieusement décorée à l'huile de friture de frites) comme d'une *courroie* de transmission car un de ses essuie glace ne marche plus sur son 4x4 adoré (souvenir d'une petite vieille pas assez rapide pour s'abriter dans une porte cochère alors qu'elle traînait sur un trottoir à sept heures du mat')

La *synthèse*  de tout ça???

Les *anges*  ne sont plus ce qu'ils étaient, chère Lorna!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2004)

Cher Monsieur Lemmy, 

J'accuse réception de votre lettre ...  je prends note de vos remarques et en tiendrai rigueur lors de ma prochaine plaidoirie, en faveur de Mister Thebig lui-même.
Recevez mes félicitaions distinguées !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Ahem.*



ben quoi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on * bosse* nous aussi !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Mai 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ben quoi ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... c'est pas ça ! comme Roberto est le Maître temporaire du thread jusqu'au jugement dernier du 10 mai, il est tenu à un certain devoir de réserve (à rendre demain matin d'ailleurs sur papier quadrillé svp !) et ne peut donc pas prendre parti avant cette date ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...d'où le certain tremblement que je décèle dans son post dû à des rétentions de pouffages qui peuvent être médicalement dangereux pour sa glotte d'ordinaire alerte et prompte à la détente !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






proverbe chinois : il est dangereux de taper l'ours qui hiberne dans sa glotte !!!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... c'est pas ça ! comme Roberto est le Maître temporaire du thread jusqu'au jugement dernier du 10 mai, il est tenu à un certain devoir de réserve (à rendre demain matin d'ailleurs sur papier quadrillé svp !) et ne peut donc pas prendre parti avant cette date !
> 
> 
> 
> ...















Aaaaah c'était donc ça !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







J'aime bien ton proverbe chinois !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... c'est pas ça ! comme Roberto est le Maître temporaire du thread jusqu'au jugement dernier du 10 mai, il est tenu à un certain devoir de réserve (à rendre demain matin d'ailleurs sur papier quadrillé svp !) et ne peut donc pas prendre parti avant cette date !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Et toi bien sûr tu es un pro de la rétention de pouffage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il faut ça pour arriver à photographier les frasques de Kernic et Panel dans les toilettes à la cloison de papier japon de votre cabinet d'aisance de grande entreprise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pendant ce temps, les autres font le planton pour camoufler ton vice de voyeur impénitant des aventures de ces petites bestioles poilues, mais forts sympathiques, en empêchant le malheureux comptable du 3e de venir se soulager là


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Mai 2004)

Arrrrffffffff !!! Je viens de passer un appel à Gros René ... un certain Monsieur Dabeil !!!
En raccrochant le combiné, il vient de me dire : "Triste cire ce Dabeil !!!!!!"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















....j'en peux plus !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Mon rôle est tout de même de veiller à un semblant de *bonne tenue* pour que ce tradada ne sombre pas dans des dérives irrécupérables et que le nouveau lecteur puisse immédiatement identifier *le caractère fortement littéraire, indéniablement sensible, profondément romantique, voire carrément intemporel*, de ce sujet : *"Avec la tête", le bien nommé*, fait pour qu'auteurs(ses) et lecteurs(trices) se pâment à l'unisson dans un élan généreux.









 Houlaaaaaa j'me suis trompée de tradada moi ...

je n'ai strictement rien écrit ... no no no rien !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 La sortie "discrète" elle est par où siouplé ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2004)

<font color="pink">  Hey TheBig, tu m'fais un' place à côté de toi ...? y'à Roberto qui m' dit que je pouvais rester ..; ouais ... ben pousse tes frittes, ben siiiiiiiii tu peux les pousser, pffff *merci* non t'es pas cool, oui ch'uis en colère quoi ta femme ? je te demande qu'UNE chaise, elle va pas t'en faire tout un plat :  pour ça ?????? ! Pffff ....

Lemmy, elle est libre la chaise à coté de toi là ...? je peux ? </font>


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2004)

voila pour toi


----------



## mactambour (5 Mai 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> <font color="pink">  Hey TheBig, tu m'fais un' place à côté de toi ...? y'à Roberto qui m' dit que je pouvais rester ..; ouais ... ben pousse tes frittes, ben siiiiiiiii tu peux les pousser, pffff *merci* non t'es pas cool, oui ch'uis en colère quoi ta femme ? je te demande qu'UNE chaise, elle va pas t'en faire tout un plat :  pour ça ?????? ! Pffff ....
> 
> Lemmy, elle est libre la chaise à coté de toi là ...? je peux ? </font>



Bon Lorna il faut pas que tu partes... maintenant que tu as une chaise tu peux attendre un peu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









et pour leur faire oublier... voici un autre genre... 

Ange,  tout de  jaune vêtu, se tenait en équilibre sur son vélo, conçu spécialement pour lui par le plus grand des fabricant de cycles de course. Sa machine calée invisiblement, les pieds dans les étriers, il tenait ses bras levés au-dessus de sa tête en un "V" trop connu pour être ignoré.
Ses petites lunettes lui taraudait le visage et son casque qui, comme tous ses congénères le faisait ressembler immanquablement à un hanneton, entretenait sur ses cheveux, rares, mais blonds une douce chaleur et une humidité dont il pensait à raison qu'elle serait fatale à l'ordonnancement de sa coiffure dès qu'il l'enlèverait.
Il avait passé, en croix, autour de son torse  sorte de mémoire aux anciens - , deux chambres à  air, courroies noires qui se détachaient avec précision sur le maillot canari du vainqueur.

La vacuité de ces longues minutes passées devant le créateur de la future image, lui laissait loisir de penser et de repenser encore. Il faisait lentement mais scrupuleusement la synthèse du dernier tour, et, devant tant d'efforts accumulés, ses bras qui fourmillaient, se rabattaient brusquement le long de la poitrine. Rappelé à l'ordre, il reprenait la pose et de nouveau laissait son esprit vagabonder. Se posant à lui même de nombreuses questions au sujet de tout et de rien, questions qui restaient d'ailleurs souvent sans réponses, il se demandait si l'objectif serait atteint et dans combien de temps.

L'admirable uvre d'art à laquelle il contribuait en champion, mais avec beaucoup d'autres coureurs, devait orner un site choisi en bordure d'une autoroute et devant la chaîne des Pyrénées toute proche. Telle une video nature, il faisait défiler les kilomètres et les cols redoutables, témoins de crampes douloureuses qu'il ressentait encore sur le podium en teck de Birmanie, à l'arrivée de l'étape et ce malgré les fleurs et le sourire de la demoiselle locale qui l'embrassait après qu'il eût enfilé le maillot jaune.

Un accident l'avait empêché d'assister à l'inauguration du monument et loin du lieu il avait lu les journaux locaux, avec détachement mais conscient de sa victoire. Quelques temps après, allant sur la côte atlantique du côté de Biarritz pour une compétition de golf  oui il avait changé son fusil d'épaule ou si vous préférez, son pédalier contre un club  il s'arrêta à la station "Les Pyrénées" et put, entre le plein et un café, admirer enfin cette uvre d'art qui voulait montrer à tous les passants, les géants du Tour de France.

Il comprit alors à cet instant précis, que c'était sa dernière course qui défilait là, devant ses yeux embués, avec les ondulations du parcours, ses co-équipiers, et lui-même, devant, caché légèrement par les arbres aux feuilles naissantes, tout en jaune et tournant résolument le dos aux Pyrénées enneigées dont il n'aurait plus jamais à souffrir en silence les cols diaboliques.


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mai 2004)

Bravo


----------



## macelene (6 Mai 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Très chouette Mactambour !!*
> S'il me faut détailler, et en assurant les autres éventuels candidats qu'aucun jeu n'est jamais fait tant que la roulette tourne _(surtout la roulette russe !)_, je dirai que c'est quasi-parfait : ça colle impec au sujet, c'est bien écrit, d'une bonne longueur, illustré par une image frappante et pleine d'énigme et de rêverie... Bien foutu, quoi.
> Un plaisir Madame !
> 
> ...







* bravo Mactambour, quelle plume 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*










  Ben  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Va falloir jouer serré, faire dans la dentelle, se creuser les méninges, trouver le temps, pas se laisser démonter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









   Tu pourrais nous faire une récap des posteurs ??


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

>



bravo, mister !!!

Dis ce monument, je le connais ... ça ne serait pas au bord de l'autoroute entre pau et tarbes ...?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> voila pour toi



merci !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











je commençais à avoir mal aux pieds...


----------



## mactambour (6 Mai 2004)

Oui Lorna... c'est tout juste.. entre Tarbes et Pau (ou l'inverse)
Es-tu reposée sur ta belle chaise ???

Merci beaucoup de ton compliment .. Mme Mactambour est très honorée..











J'en profite pour remercier aussi Tibo, Macelene et ...









 Je rougis de honte devant l'annotation de Roberto sur ma copie


----------



## aricosec (6 Mai 2004)

est ce bien raisonnable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






bon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.

"Une dernière course"
-mots: Ange, Courroie, Synthèse,Teck,+mon mot qu'il est a moi tout seul !
=gamberger
-	
c'etait un garçon de belleville,
qu'etait connu chez les marlous
quand il se baladait en ville
il leurs faisait un effet fou
.
c'est vrai qu'il n'etait pas un ANGE
et quand il tenait le bout d'bois
il emmenait la belle solange
et sur la route c'etait le roi
.
il caressait d'une main douce
le TECK du tableau de bord
ça lui refilait des secousses
qui aurait reveillé un mort
.
sa vie etait une SYNTHESE
de p'tit voyou,de gros malfrat
c'etait aussi le roi d'la baise
il en avait je n'vous dit qu'ça
.
on l'app'lait paulo la GAMBERGE
car pour les casses  il etait là
si ses femmes allaient aux asperges
lui il braquait,il aimait ça
.
mais pourtant il s'etait promis
de finir ce soir en beauté
un dernier casse,une embellit
mais hélas ça n'a pas marché
.
tous engouffrés dans la berline
il appuie sur le champignon
y'a la COURROIE qui se debine
une sacré panne a la con
.
deja les perdreaux les rattrapent
et pour paulo tous est foutu
il est tombé dans une trappe
les poulets étaient a l'affut
.
pourtant,il a comme un sursaut
il sort son flingue et defourraille
c'est sur il y laiss'ra sa peau
pour lui c'est la seule fin qui vaille
.
ce soir personne ne l'attendra
car pour lui c'est la derniere fois
ce soir il ne ne reviendra pas
car la mort le tient dans ses bras


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2004)

*Bravo bravo bravo*











Même si c'est tristounet comme histoire !


----------



## mactambour (6 Mai 2004)

Beau poème... mais c'est  triste... triste...
Bravo aricosec


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Mai 2004)

Bravo Aricosec


----------



## aricosec (7 Mai 2004)

bravo aricosec 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















merde c'est moi


----------



## aricosec (7 Mai 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Beau poème... mais c'est  triste... triste...
> Bravo aricosec


.
oh ! non,consoler vous, toi et LORNA,en realitée le casse a marché,paulo est maintenant maire d'une petite commune,il préfere maintenant les magouilles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






c'est pour FINN  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,si ça finit bien il pourrait censurer,la morale,vous savez 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.


----------



## macelene (9 Mai 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _*Allez allez les aminches*, pas le moment de flâner
> 
> 
> 
> ...



valà, j'ai travaillé. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est pas du luxe, ça vaut pas tripettes, mais bon j'ai fait ma copie


----------



## macelene (9 Mai 2004)

J'ai sans doute encore beaucoup de choses à dire et à partager.
Quelle heure est-il ?
Sommes-nous le matin?
Dis moi.
Liberté maintenant.
Empreintes de pas qui s'estompent sur une  jetée en * teck *
Plus de pression.
C'est le chemin de ma vie et où va-t-il?
Je suis ce que je veux bien suivre.
C'est le chemin de mes rêves.
Comme celui des * pirates * qui croisaient les mers du monde
La lumière m'accompagne.
C'est le chemin de mes songes.
Espace. Réservation. Survivance. Conception. Système.
La vie continue,* synthèse*
Vapeurs. Expressions.
Risques. Pierres. Murs. Hostilité.
À travers les continents, le chemin se profile.
Arrête toi. Frontières absentes. 
C'est le chemin de ma vie.
La tristesse n'a pas de fin.
C'est comme une * courroie * qui tourne sans fin 
Le bonheur non plus?
Juste la douceur de la brise sur ma peau.
Juste le souffle léger celui d'un * ange *
Le rythme va. 
Les choses de la vie ne s'arrêtent pas.
La vie sans Amour est un désert.
L' Amour est un dessert  
L' étoile brille dans la nuit.
Je veux aimer le monde sans limite.
JE veux donner l'amour que j'ai tout au fond de moi, le partager un peu
Amour éternel
Ce n'est pas ma * dernière course * à bord d'un bateau.


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Mai 2004)

Ben quoi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bravo Macelene


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2004)

C'est triste mais aussi plein d'  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Bravissimo macElene  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## mactambour (9 Mai 2004)

Seulement que c'est très bon... continue... tui m'épates


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> C'est triste mais aussi plein d'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tout pareil


----------



## Luc G (9 Mai 2004)

En exclusivité exclusive, au bar de MacGé,
le scoop des scoops (merci à Kernic et Panel pour leur collaboration. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Comment s'est arrêtée la carrière sportive de TheBig
------------------------------------------------

Tel un forçat, tel Prométhée
Il pédalait vers les sommets
Et ronchonnait tel un damné
Bordel de Dieu, que ça grimpait.

Les orteils quasiment découpés
Par les courroies des cale-pieds
Les genoux foireux comme des prothèses
ayant perdu leur huile de synthèse

Les fesses dures comme du teck !
Faisant le malin, il avait voulu
sur sa selle coller un steak
De l'escalope de veau, il eut fallu

Fais donc des expériences !
Lui avait dit Hortense
Tu te sentiras des ailes
Tu seras l'ange, la gazelle.

De la gazelle, il n'avait que les cornes,
Vu que de l'ange, lui avait dit Hortense
Il n'avait pas les ailes mais une absence
Qui de trop loin passait les bornes.

Ce coup-ci, c'est le bouquet, c'en est trop,
Sûr de sûr, c'est mon dernier tour de France
Fini les sportives musclées en transes
Je m'en vais illico draguer les ptéros.

Moralité : 

Qui veut faire l'ange fait parfois la bête
Le bouquet, c'est pas toujours la fête
Les fleurs faut pas viser n'importe quoi,
Aux hortensias préférez les catleyas.


----------



## Kak (10 Mai 2004)

Bravo luc, Macelene

Vvwouff j'adore ce thread
mais que la concurrence est rude


----------



## Nephou (10 Mai 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Merci LucG !*
> 
> Il reste des candidats potentiels...
> *Il reste une journée.*
> ...



Il métait difficile de participer et il me lest encore cela fait deux cessions ratées : ça mennerve 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




enfin, qui sait


----------



## Luc G (10 Mai 2004)

Kak a dit:
			
		

> mais que la concurrence est rude


C'est pas de la concurrence, tout au plus de l'émulation.


----------



## mactambour (10 Mai 2004)

Bravo LucG... Bravo...









Oui roberto  concurrence, participation... tous les mots sont bons et l'essentiel est que nous soyons tous bons, biens et evidemment naturellement beaux !! ça s'impose.

Courage pour le choix... difficile


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Mai 2004)

Bravo LucG


----------



## macmarco (10 Mai 2004)

Bravo à tous ceux qui ont déjà posté leur texte, et bravo aussi à Roberto(je crois que je ne l'avais pas félicité ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai bien cru, comme Nephou, que j'allais rater une deuxième session de suite !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Donc, voilà :


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Mai 2004)

... tidju ! belle session !!!


----------



## Grug (10 Mai 2004)

> Thème de cette fois-ci :
> "Une dernière course"
> Avec les mots suivants si vous voulez bien (vaut mieux quand même !) :
> - Ange
> ...


----
Vent  W/NW, force 3 à 4 beaufort .
Idéal pour bouger.
Essayer de profiter des courants de la marée descendante pour s'extraire du mouillage.
Petit matin brumeux.

Ange observe le clapot.
Nostalgique, il regarde les bateaux mouillés aux alentours.
Ange rêve au passé, à son passé.
Il se remémore le temps glorieux des coques en bois, des ponts en teck, et des palans, avant les fibres, matériaux de synthèse et winchs électriques.

Partir, repartir vers le large, vers de nouveaux horizons.
Repartir affronter les vagues, les embruns, la haute mer, la solitude des grands espaces.

Il se souvient de son premier engagement, un triangle olympique.
Les premières courses, des courses de quelques milles.
La première traversée, les caps franchis, les premières transat.
Les tempêtes, les chutes de vent, les pétoles.
Les marins, plaisanciers et touristes qui l'ont accompagné.

Voilà la pluie, crachin breton, ça va se lever.

Il se rappelle des galères, ces moments durs qui deviennent des souvenirs impérissables.
Un démâtage,
Trois chavirages, 
Cinq pannes de moteur (panne d'essence, filtre encrassé, courroie cassée, alternateur, piston fendu).
Il pense à ses années de croisière, aux voiles déchirées, aux instruments perdus, aux réparations de fortune.

La marée est passée, la prochaine peut être.

Il pense au froid, à l'humidité qui le ronge, qui le pourrit.
Il pense à son nom, Ange, qui s'efface lentement, à mesure que, marée après marée, le plat-bord arrière s'enfonce dans la vase.

----


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Mai 2004)

MacMarco et l'espace tout un programme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 On voyage loin avec toi


----------



## macmarco (10 Mai 2004)




----------



## macmarco (10 Mai 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ben mon gars MacMarco...
> Pfioooou !
> 
> 
> ...



Merci Maître Jedi Rob Ioda !


----------



## aricosec (10 Mai 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Bravo à tous ceux qui ont déjà posté leur texte, et je léche
> 
> 
> 
> ...


et bravo a lucg qui a vraiment eu une vision du DUDE


----------



## mactambour (10 Mai 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Très très joli texte*, Grug !!



Ouuiiii !!! bravo Grug et quant à Macmarc(o) c'est imbattable !!! comment lutter devant un tel texte et une telle image...  *bravississimo...* si posso dicere .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















..pour tous...

Ce thread atteint des sommets ...!!!


----------



## macmarco (10 Mai 2004)

> Interprèté par Arico : Bravo à tous ceux qui ont déjà posté leur texte, et je léche  particulierement roberto,ça peut m'etre utile pour le podium.
> bravo encore à Roberto(je crois que je ne l'avais pas félicité ! ) !



Euh, non, rien !...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Mai 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon si allez bonne nuit *à demain ozoror* !


Euh Roberto ! zoror est arrivée !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Mai 2004)

...je n'aurais pas fait un autre choix !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Excellent ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Félicitations Grug et Rico !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vivement le prochain thème !!!!


----------



## Luc G (11 Mai 2004)

Bravo à Grug et au Arico. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. Arico, ne profite pas de ta carte vermeille pour casser les pieds au petit jeune.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Mai 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> PS. Arico, ne profite pas de ta carte vermeille pour casser les pieds au petit jeune.








 ... Rico fait partie des 7 vermeilles du monde ????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














 ... nase !


----------



## Nephou (11 Mai 2004)

Certains ont pu le constater : mes participations à ce fil de discussion se sont quelque peu raréfiées c es dernières semaines. Cela ne mempêche pas de lire et dapprécier  voir même de féliciter les lauréats, si si  mais cela s'arrête là pour le moment

_tain ce que jai envie de faire le nase avec zebig_

à bientôt de vous lire et de vous écrire

Neph


----------



## Kak (11 Mai 2004)

Grug, Aricosec excellent, bravo


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Mai 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _tain ce que jai envie de faire le nase avec zebig_


Mwouais ! mais n'empêche, avec toutes ces conneries, j'ai bien pris 4 jours de retard ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - vais finir par me faire repérer !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Mais t'en fais pas Neph ! même dans 10 ans, je serai toujours aussi nase !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Mai 2004)

Bravo Grug et Aricosec


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Mai 2004)

Bon ! ... ça vient ce nouveau thème !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Pour Rico, je comprend ... à 9 heures, il avait réussi à extirper une jambe hors du lit et problablement que vers midi, il réussira à sortir l'autre ... mais pour Grug ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Allez on se presse ! Y'a ma souris qui attrape des boutons d'impatience ... !!!


----------



## Luc G (11 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Pour Rico, je comprend ... à 9 heures, il avait réussi à extirper une jambe hors du lit et problablement que vers midi, il réussira à sortir l'autre



D'après notre correspondant à Drancy, c'est pas gagné : il y a tempête sous un crâne. Le dilemme du Arico :
- je reste au lit pour démarrer la sieste dans de bonnes conditions ?
- je me lève pour ne pas rater l'apéro ?

Notre envoyé spécial nous tiendra au courant dès qu'il y aura du nouveau (si l'on peut dire...)


----------



## macmarco (11 Mai 2004)

Bravo aux vainqueurs !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2004)

Mes plus vives félicitations aux lauréats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 sont mignons, isn't


----------



## mactambour (11 Mai 2004)

Félicitations aux vainqueurs...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et félicitations aussi à Roberto pour son choix ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ce fut un beau thread et on souhaite que le prochain soit de la meme qualité ... ce qui n'est pas peu dire...


----------



## Luc G (11 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Mes plus vives félicitations aux lauréats
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Avec un qui n'arrive pas à parler et l'autre qui ne sait pas encore, on n'est pas prêt d'avoir un thème.


----------



## Grug (11 Mai 2004)

Bravo Grug et Aricosec  




















Merci Roberto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon alors faut trouver un sujet.
Comment ça se passe avec 2 vainqueurs, faut se mettre d'accord, proposer 2 sujets ?

bref  je vous demande un petit delai, le temps de reflechir à quelquechose, de voir avec Aricossec












PS : c'est qui sur la photo


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Mai 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> PS : c'est qui sur la photo


C'est Arico et moi quand j'étais petit !!!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2004)

j'arrive un peu en retard ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bravo aux vainqueurs !!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Mai 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bravo aux vainqueurs !!!!!


Euh ! Arrête ! Je t'ai vue Lorna !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! Arrête ! Je t'ai vue Lorna !!!!!



ben quoi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 qu'est-ce que j'ai dit ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 qu'est-ce j'ai fait ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Mai 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ben quoi ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...c'était pas trop difficile de taper : "Bravo aux vainqueurs" avec deux gros doigts d'honneur qui te paralysaient les mains !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...c'était pas trop difficile de taper : "Bravo aux vainqueurs" avec deux gros doigts d'honneur qui te paralysaient les mains !!!!
















(attends je vais essayer là, de ce pas &gt;&gt;&gt; essai &gt;&gt;&gt; bravo aux vainqueurs !!!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Réponse &gt; non c'est même fastoche ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 10 ans de piano, j'ai les doigts agiles !


----------



## Luc G (11 Mai 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> 10 ans de piano, j'ai les doigts agiles !


t'es pas très prudente de te laisser aller à de telles phrases en causant avec TheBig, on a vu des tradadas partir en vrille pour moins que ça


----------



## macelene (11 Mai 2004)

XXX a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Grug et Aricosec



en retard mais le cur est là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Brava, bravissimo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> t'es pas très prudente de te laisser aller à de telles phrases en causant avec TheBig, on a vu des tradadas partir en vrille pour moins que ça








 AH bon ????? Tu crois ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Autre chose, je vais devoir fermer les sujets de plus de 150 pages (avec 20 messages par page, soit 3000 réponses). Faites un petit test sur la rapidité d'ouverture d'un nouveau sujet, et d'un sujet de 200 pages. C'est net. Et pendant que cela mouline, des ressources du serveur sont consommées et ne peuvent pas être utilisées pour autre chose. Cela vaut hélas pour tous les sujets
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*"avec la tête .2" ???*


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> *"avec la tête V 2" ???*



et avec Google V.2
les User's de la nuit V.2

le TGV ça va encore


----------



## Luc G (11 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> *"avec la tête V 2" ???*


S'il faut, il faut, mais la moindre des choses serait que ce soit le Arico qui le lance. Ou alors benjamin fait le bricolage pour que ça fasse comme ci.

Si la fermeture est prévue rapidement, autant démarrer le futur nouveau sujet de Grug et du Arico dessus. Si c'est une question de semaine, il peut y avoir encore un sujet ici et c'est le prochain qui basculerait.

Mais pour tout ça, il faudrait l'avis du maîre des lieux


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2004)

tout à fait de ton avis


----------



## benjamin (11 Mai 2004)

Oui, fermeture imminente (cette nuit), comme pour Google et les users.
Je posterai le nouveau sujet dans les habits d'arico s'il ne l'a pas fait d'ici-là (peu probable).


----------



## benjamin (12 Mai 2004)

La suite ici


----------

